# [Official] Gigabyte GA-990XA/970A-Series Owners' Club & Help Thread - FX-8350 support added



## xd_1771

*UPDATE - 22 Oct. 2012*
*The latest beta BIOS versions should add support for the new Vishera FX processor! See below for information*
*The boards without VRM cooling (970A-D3 rev 1.0/1.1/1.2, 970A-DS3) have NOT been updated for 125W 8-core Vishera FX processors*

*Blue rules!














*

*Gigabyte 990X and 970 chipset board owners, here you may discuss your experiences, problems, or whatever you see fit for discussion, as well as find out the latest news and information about your board. For everyone else, you are welcome to join us too!! Without further ado, I would like to now welcome everyone to the GA-990XA/970A-Series Owners Thread/Club.*

This owners thread/club concerns the Gigabyte 990X and 970 chipset boards board released so far: the *Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3*, the *GA-970A-UD3*, the *GA-970A-D3* and the *GA-970A-DS3*.

*[CLICK HERE]* for the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 CPU model support list
*[CLICK HERE]* for the Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 CPU model support list
*[CLICK HERE]* for the Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 CPU model support list
*[CLICK HERE]* for the Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 CPU model support list

Board specifications:

*Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3*


*AM3+ socket*
Support for 32nm AMD FX-Series 4-core, 6-core and 8-core processors (Bulldozer and Piledriver core)
Support for AM3 Phenom II and Athlon II processors

*8+2 phase power/VRM* with heatsink cooling, and 140W CPU TDP support
*4x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets* supporting up to 32GB of dual channel memory
Native support for DDR3 at 1066, 1333, 1600 and 1866 Mhz; can support higher mhz through overclocking
*AMD 990X* northbridge chipset and *AMD SB950* southbridge chipset
*Support for AMD CrossfireX and nVidia SLI* at 8x-8x using PCIEX16 and PCIEX8 slots
Support for 6 SATA6GB/s devices, as well as RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID10 and JBOD
Up to 14 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (8 ports on back panel, and up to 6 through internal USB)
Up to 4 USB 3.0/2.0 ports (2 on back panel, 2 through internal header)

Integrated Realtek RTL8111E LAN
Integrated Realtek ALC889 HD audio
Up to 7.1 channels
Support for S/PDIF out
Support for Dolby Home Theatre

Expansion slots:
All PCI-E Express slots conform to the PCI-E 2.0 standard
1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x16 (reverts to x8 in CrossfireX/SLI mode)
1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x8 (when used)
1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x4
2x PCI-E x1 slots
2x PCI slots

*ATX Form Factor*; 30.5CM x 24.4CM
*Rev 3.0 boards have UEFI support with dual UEFI BIOS*

*Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3*


*AM3+ socket*
Support for 32nm AMD FX-Series 4-core, 6-core and 8-core processors (Bulldozer and Piledriver core)
Support for existing AM3 Phenom II and Athlon II processors

*8+2 phase power/VRM* with heatsink cooling, and 140W CPU TDP support
*4x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets* supporting up to 32GB of dual channel memory
Native support for DDR3 at 1066, 1333, 1600 and 1866 Mhz; can support higher mhz through overclocking
*AMD 970* northbridge chipset and *AMD SB950* southbridge chipset
*Support for AMD CrossfireX* at 16X and 4X using PCIEX16 and PCIEX4 slots**
Support for 6 SATA6GB/s devices, as well as RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID10 and JBOD
Up to 14 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (8 ports on back panel, and up to 6 through internal USB)
Up to 4 USB 3.0/2.0 ports (2 on back panel, 2 through internal header)
Please note that a 4x PCI-E link will bottleneck graphics cards more powerful than an HD 5770/6770

Integrated Realtek RTL8111E LAN
Integrated Realtek ALC889 HD audio
Up to 7.1 channels
Support for S/PDIF out
Support for Dolby Home Theatre

Expansion slots:
All PCI-E Express slots conform to the PCI-E 2.0 standard
1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x16
1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x4
2x PCI-E x1 slots
2x PCI slots

*ATX Form Factor*; 30.5CM x 24.4CM
*Rev 3.0 boards have UEFI support with dual UEFI BIOS*

*Gigabyte GA-970A-D3*


*AM3+ socket*
Support for 32nm AMD FX-Series 4-core, 6-core and 8-core processors (Bulldozer and Piledriver core)
Support for AM3 Phenom II and Athlon II processors

*4+1 phase power/VRM* with *no cooling*, and 140W CPU TDP support except FX-83XX (a notice about VRMs: it is highly recommended you ensure VRMs are cooled when overclocking any high wattage processor. For more info see here and the notation in the questions & answers section below)
*NEW - Rev 1.3, 1.4, 3.0 GA-970-D3 have VRM heatsink cooling installed*
*4x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets* supporting up to 32GB of dual channel memory
Native support for DDR3 at 1066, 1333, 1600 and 1866 Mhz; can support higher mhz through overclocking
*AMD 970* northbridge chipset and *AMD SB950* southbridge chipset
*Support for AMD CrossfireX* at 16X and 4X using PCIEX16 and PCIEX4 slots**
Support for 6 SATA6GB/s devices, as well as RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID10 and JBOD
Up to 14 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (8 ports on back panel, and up to 6 through internal USB)
Up to 4 USB 3.0/2.0 ports (2 on back panel, 2 through internal header)
Please note that a 4x PCI-E link will bottleneck graphics cards more powerful than an HD 5770/6770

Integrated Realtek RTL8111E LAN
Integrated Realtek ALC889 HD audio
Up to 7.1 channels
Support for S/PDIF out
Support for Dolby Home Theatre

Expansion slots:
All PCI-E Express slots conform to the PCI-E 2.0 standard
1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x16
1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x4
2x PCI-E x1 slots
2x PCI slots

*ATX Form Factor*; 30.5CM x 24.4CM
*Rev 3.0 boards have UEFI support with dual UEFI BIOS*

*Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3*


*AM3+ socket*
Support for 32nm AMD FX-Series 4-core, 6-core and 8-core processors (Bulldozer and Piledriver core)
Support for existing AM3 Phenom II and Athlon II processors

*4+1 phase power/VRM* with *no cooling*, and 140W CPU TDP support except FX-83XX (a notice about VRMs: it is highly recommended you ensure VRMs are cooled when overclocking any high wattage processor. For more info see here and the notation in the questions & answers section below)
*Gigabyte Ultra Durable 4 Classic PCB*

*4x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets* supporting up to 32GB of dual channel memory
Native support for DDR3 at 1066, 1333, 1600 and 1866 Mhz; can support higher mhz through overclocking
*AMD 970* northbridge chipset and *AMD SB950* southbridge chipset
*Support for AMD CrossfireX* at 16X and 4X using PCIEX16 and PCIEX4 slots**
Support for 6 SATA6GB/s devices, as well as RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID10 and JBOD
Up to 14 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (8 ports on back panel, and up to 6 through internal USB)
Up to 4 USB 3.0/2.0 ports (2 on back panel, 2 through internal header)
Please note that a 4x PCI-E link will bottleneck graphics cards more powerful than an HD 5770/6770

Integrated Realtek RTL8111E LAN
Integrated Realtek ALC889 HD audio
Up to 7.1 channels
Support for S/PDIF out
Support for Dolby Home Theatre

Expansion slots:
All PCI-E Express slots conform to the PCI-E 2.0 standard
1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x16
1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x4
2x PCI-E x1 slots
2x PCI slots

*ATX Form Factor*; 30.5CM x 24.4CM
*Rev 3.0 boards have UEFI support with dual UEFI BIOS*

Members list

People who want to submit for membership to the GA-990XA/970A-Series Owners Thread/Club may do so at *[CLICK HERE]* to visit the submit form. *To be a verified owner (highlighted in orange), you must have a CPU-Z validation link, and must prove that your validation is stable (if overclocked) by providing a screenshot regarding stability in the thread. The screenshot may feature either Prime95 after minimum 3 hours, IntelBurn or LinX after 20 passes on high, or OCCT for 30 minutes.*

As a unique feature of this club, we are allowing you to submit your info as a "future" owner, in case you have upgrade plans to a GA-990XA or GA-970A Series motherboard.. *However, we ask that all "future" owners ask for inclusion into the spreadsheet by posting in the main thread and not using the submit form.*






*GA-970A-UD3 unboxing on privatepinky channel*






Useful tools & tweaks
*Overclocking and monitoring tools*


AMD Overdrive - Software overclocking and monitoring. *NOTICE: It is recommend that permanent overclocking be done in the BIOS, not with software!*

*Monitoring tools*


HWiNFO - A free, fully featured, and all around useful tool for viewing and monitoring system information. It has similar features as CPU-Z, HWMonitor, and EVEREST/AIDA64. It shows detailed information about motherboard, CPU, GPU, RAM, BIOS, hard disk drives, etc. It can be used in any Windows version above Windows 2000 or DOS, and comes in a portable version.
CPU-Z - View important system specs such as CPU speed/details, motherboard, memory, graphics.. etc
HWMonitor - View voltages, temperatures, and control your PWM fans.
CoreTemp - Accurate CPU temperature monitor. Also download the CoreTemp desktop gadget for Windows!
SpeedFan - Tool to control PWM fans - can also monitor temperatures.

*Stability testing tools*


IntelBurnTest/LinX - Short, stressful linpack-based tools - great for testing CPU stability. Notice: Usually runs hotter than other stability tests.
Prime95 - A well-accepted stress testing tool, runs a prime number calculation as a stress test over multiple hours to determine stability.
OCCT - A stability testing tool with many different programs. Uses a prime number test for the CPU and a Linpack-based test for the memory. It also tests GPUs with a Furmark-style test, and the power supply with a combination of the above.
SuperPi Mod V1.5 - Great tool for testing memory stability (at 32M setting). This single-threaded benchmark calculates the value of Pi to millions of digits.

*Performance testing tools*


GeekBench - well known tool that tests CPU performance and memory bandwidth with a number of quick tests
MaxxMEM² - Memory bandiwdth and latency testing tool
SuperPi Mod V1.5 - This tool also responds fairly well to changes in clock speed and memory. Notice that due to code optimizations it is not to be used for cross-platform comparisons.

Other Information


If you are not on the members list, you may add yourself by visiting this link.
If a change would like to be made in your membership information (i.e. from future owner to current owner), PM me (xd_1771) so I can change your information in the spreadsheet.
Feel free to PM me (xd_1771) if there are any concerns about the thread, or if there are any improvements/additions you wish for me to make.
For more information about all other Gigabyte AM3+ socket motherboards, *[CLICK HERE]*!


----------



## Matas

Using it for two days. Not happy with CPU fan smart fan control, as my Gelid cooler was spinning 700-1500rpm on old Gigabyte MA-790X-UD4P, and now it starts running at 1500rpm, although the CPU temperatures are the same


----------



## Matas

F3 BIOS fixed an issue, now it runs at 900-1000rpm. Anyway, there is headroom for improvement.


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;13916441*
> F3 BIOS fixed an issue, now it runs at 900-1000rpm. Anyway, there is headroom for improvement.


I hope the BIOS update is made via the USB as on older Gigabyte mobos and that i m not forced to flash from Windows or via some DOS commands ?!
Asking this because i ve saw that this EFI Gigabyte mobos seem to need flashing from Windows or DOS mode.
Is it the case with this board ?!


----------



## Matas

Flashing was done through Qflash utility in BIOS via USB.


----------



## m_jones_

No need for another thread when there is this one http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1023100-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread.html


----------



## JunkoXan

umm thats for the FXA's not XA's it shouldn't be a problem to do a FXA and XA on seperate threads


----------



## Matas

Sadly, I can't validate my 990XA-UD3 in 990FX thread, as there is ne 990XA-UD3 option.


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;13917221*
> Flashing was done through Qflash utility in BIOS via USB.


Thanks for the feedback , thanks God Q-Flash is in it s place


----------



## xd_1771

I'm planning on a direct jump from my 790XT-UD4P to this board once the price is lower








Quote:


> and now it starts running at 1500rpm, although the CPU temperatures are the same


This might have been the mount on your CPU cooler, the thermal paste may not have spread as well.


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;13916441*
> F3 BIOS fixed an issue, now it runs at 900-1000rpm. Anyway, there is headroom for improvement.


thanks for the heads up


----------



## Matas

I'm pretty sure that thermal paste spread correctly (checked it) and fan rotation's direction is the same. I just think that BIOS isn't mature yet, as F3 shows great improvement
Talking about mosfet temp, if HWMonitor Pro shows correctly it is ~45C in idle. (TMPIN2 sensor).


----------



## jprovido

im planning to get this myself. ive always been a gigabyte fanboy with amd motherboards


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;13920812*
> I'm pretty sure that thermal paste spread correctly (checked it) and fan rotation's direction is the same. I just think that BIOS isn't mature yet, as F3 shows great improvement
> Talking about mosfet temp, if HWMonitor Pro shows correctly it is ~45C in idle. (TMPIN2 sensor).


I am sure a lot of these new boards will have bios updates to fine tune stuff.


----------



## xd_1771

The VRMs on my 790XT are idling at 36C right now, in the same range as other things on my mobo. Considering my case airflow is predominantly front-back and focused more around the CPU and GPU than mobo, that's not that bad. Then again, the VRM heatsink on mine is way more hefty and includes a heatsink to connect to the northbridge which may actually assist some of that transfer (both NB & VRMs are stable).

Anyways 45C at idle is nothing to worry about for sure, what is the load temperature?


----------



## Erper

since i was planing to go for i5, this mobo and buldo make me confused...
i would take this path of amd, but i dont know how much would cpu be on its own...
for now, i can take this mobo and vengance 1600mhz for 175e...
which is comparing to i5 bit expensive... for p8p67 and same memory i would have to spend around 220e


----------



## Quantium40

Hello all fellow Gigabyte 990XA-UD3'ers. I have a problem and I think this is a decent place to put it.

So my brother and I bought a couple of 990XA's in anticipation for bulldozer, but we both seem to have this same problem.

I put a Phenom II 550 in my board, and my brother has a 555 in his. In my old board (790X-UD4P) as well as my bros (some MSI board, idk) we were able to unlock to quad cores. I was even able to OC mine to around 3.7 max stable. In these new 990XA boards, unlocking cpus always results in unstable systems, can't pass prime95 or do anything intensive. Any idea as to why this is the case?

Unlocking only to three cores seems to fix the issue, but I hate being gimped so badly until BD releases. Maybe I should've gone with a 990fx board instead.


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;13923454*
> Hello all fellow Gigabyte 990XA-UD3'ers. I have a problem and I think this is a decent place to put it.
> 
> So my brother and I bought a couple of 990XA's in anticipation for bulldozer, but we both seem to have this same problem.
> 
> I put a Phenom II 550 in my board, and my brother has a 555 in his. In my old board (790X-UD4P) as well as my bros (some MSI board, idk) we were able to unlock to quad cores. I was even able to OC mine to around 3.7 max stable. In these new 990XA boards, unlocking cpus always results in unstable systems, can't pass prime95 or do anything intensive. Any idea as to why this is the case?
> 
> Unlocking only to three cores seems to fix the issue, but I hate being gimped so badly until BD releases. Maybe I should've gone with a 990fx board instead.


Are you sure all the voltages are set the same on your new board as on your old board? Are you using the latest bios? you where using a 790X before so I don't see why you would have trouble on the 990X.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3dgames;13923667*
> Are you sure all the voltages are set the same on your new board as on your old board? Are you using the latest bios? you where using a 790X before so I don't see why you would have trouble on the 990X.


First tried similar settings, then tried just about everything else. It seems that no matter how much I or my brother tweak the settings (adding voltage, changing multipliers, messing with ht and fsb etc) prime95, heaven bench, and crysis all crash almost immediately upon running. If we lower the core count we both can always achieve stability quickly. Btw, updating sig rig. Also, BIOS is flashed to F3, no fix


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;13923762*
> First tried similar settings, then tried just about everything else. It seems that no matter how much I or my brother tweak the settings (adding voltage, changing multipliers, messing with ht and fsb etc) prime95, heaven bench, and crysis all crash almost immediately upon running. If we lower the core count we both can always achieve stability quickly. Btw, updating sig rig. Also, BIOS is flashed to F3, no fix


You would have to ask Gigabyte. If you say it was passing prime 95 on your older 790X then I don't know... I never got a CPU with locked cores because it's never guaranteed to work unlocked. A 990FX would probably not have helped because they are about the same it's just the 990FX has 16x 16x Crossfire/SLI support.

Could it be possible something they changed with AM3+ is making your unlocked cores less stable?

look at this the GA-890GPA-UD3H will have AM3+ support but there is a catch...

"Description:

1. Beta BIOS
2. Add AM3+ CPU support

Note: Remove boot PXE ROM & unlock CPU core function, please use previous BIOS version for full functionality."

I saw that over on the AMD CPU forum..
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1044124-am3-physically-different-am3-2.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07;13916067*
> That might be a feature AMD is trying to get away from with AM3+ and is why why there only doing the mid to high boards.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3dgames;13924152*
> You would have to ask Gigabyte. If you say it was passing prime 95 on your older 790X then I don't know I never got a CPU with locked cores because it's never guaranteed to work unlocked. A 990FX would probably not helped because they are about the same it's just the 990FX as 16x 16x Crossfire/SLI support.
> 
> Could it be possible something they changed with AM3+ is making your unlocked cores less stable?


Idk. Not a huge deal I guess. I'm willing to endure hell for a couple of months just to get to the Bulldozer


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;13924200*
> Idk. Not a huge deal I guess. I'm willing to endure hell for a couple of months just to get to the Bulldozer


You should see what I am going through I got 16GB of ram over a month ago
I started having BOSD just found out with memtest86+ that 1 of the 4 sticks was bad they where 2 - 8GB kits so now I am using only 8GB again while waiting to ship the bad kit back corsair so they can replace it and now it seems I can't do anything without running out of ram.. hard drive keeps locking solid ram at 98% full once you get used to 16GB there is no going back lol

I updated my last post did not see a new post because of the new page you might want to read it.


----------



## Quantium40

Aha. Interesting. So it looks like AMD doesn't care a whole lot about the unlock feature anymore. I wonder if it is a problem that am3+ has and that is why it is being removed from bioses.

Thanks for the info. I think unlocking will be dead in a couple of months anyhow. It sure was fun turning a cheap proc into a quad monster though.


----------



## Matas

VRM temp. at Prime95 smallFFTs test 58-60C. I think I can improve it by adding rear exhaust fan, cause now my Bitfenix case has only 2x230mm at front and at top.
Yeah, my old 790X-UD4P also had better VRM temps, just in case of having a more beafy radiator + heatpipes.


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3dgames;13924152*
> You would have to ask Gigabyte. If you say it was passing prime 95 on your older 790X then I don't know... I never got a CPU with locked cores because it's never guaranteed to work unlocked. A 990FX would probably not have helped because they are about the same it's just the 990FX has 16x 16x Crossfire/SLI support.
> 
> Could it be possible something they changed with AM3+ is making your unlocked cores less stable?
> 
> look at this the GA-890GPA-UD3H will have AM3+ support but there is a catch...
> 
> "Description:
> 
> 1. Beta BIOS
> 2. Add AM3+ CPU support
> 
> Note: Remove boot PXE ROM & unlock CPU core function, please use previous BIOS version for full functionality."
> 
> I saw that over on the AMD CPU forum..
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1044124-am3-physically-different-am3-2.html


It s only for version 2.1 from what i see.
It would be nice to have the support for this mobo ,but it s a little more price wise in my case than the 990XA-UD3.

Nice find , +rep for you.


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;13925394*
> VRM temp. at Prime95 smallFFTs test 58-60C. I think I can improve it by adding rear exhaust fan, cause now my Bitfenix case has only 2x230mm at front and at top.
> Yeah, my old 790X-UD4P also had better VRM temps, just in case of having a more beafy radiator + heatpipes.


I don't think I will have a problem with that.. My case is loaded with fans 2x120mm on the front 1x120mm on the top and 1x120mm on the back

With the fan on the top I did a test with and found the CPU and system temp to be lower with it pulling air in. The only exhaust fan in the case now is the back fan and the GPU exhaust fan if you want to count that.

I bet these fans are the only thing that has kept my current MSI-870A-G54 board from blowing lol
but I don't want to keep pushing my luck so I ordered the GA-990XA-UD3


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3dgames;13928122*
> 
> I bet these fans are the only thing that has kept my current MSI-870A-G54 board from blowing lol


It s the luck you have also








If you stay at stock with that MSI it should work for the warranty time








Good case aiirflow is also important.

But you can say you are good to go now ,with the new board.You will have finally overclocking Enabled








The VRM looks strong on this mobo no doubt about it.
It s a beauty !


----------



## King Who Dat

Just ordered this board. Thinking of refusing delivery and going 990fxa. What type of performance am I looking at losing running dual 6970's with this board as opposed to the 990fxa ? 15% or so I can live with. Any more and I'm refusing. Not worth trying to save 30$. Sorry if this is a dumb question.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/16/sli_cfx_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x16x8/6

this is encouraging. looks like i made the right choice.


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;13939234*
> Just ordered this board. Thinking of refusing delivery and going 990fxa. What type of performance am I looking at losing running dual 6970's with this board as opposed to the 990fxa ? 15% or so I can live with. Any more and I'm refusing. Not worth trying to save 30$. Sorry if this is a dumb question.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/16/sli_cfx_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x16x8/6
> 
> this is encouraging. looks like i made the right choice.


A 16x 1.0 slot is just as fast as a 8x 2.0 slot








16x 2.0 is just very fast









I looked in google and found this
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/285966-30-express-express
and here
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/289555-33-crossfire-slots

btw my GA-990XA-UD3 just got here from newegg








going to shutdown this computer soon and put it in


----------



## xd_1771

Until you're using a 6970 with really huge resolution, 16x 2.0 vs 8x 2.0 or 16x 1.1 makes no difference


----------



## v3dgames

Well I put the GA-990XA-UD3 in and have been doing some testing
right after turning on I updated the bios to F3 then setup the bios.
then overclocked the CPU right to 4GHz @ 1.45v it was stable so I took it down to 1.42v
it was still stable so I took it to 1.4v had a error in prime after about 5 min so I put it back to 1.42v and let prime run for about 9hrs no errors







I never could get this CPU stable at 4GHz with any voltage on the MSI board or even my old GA-MA790XT-UD4P

Also I tested a setting in the bios that lets you set a sata port as e-sata so windows shows a removable device icon. I have a sata to e-sata backpanel that came with my old GA-MA790XT-UD4P worked fine with the GA-990XA-UD3 set the 2 ports as e-sata in the bios booted into windows and tested it - when I connected a drive it showed up just like a usb device









So far I give the board a A+


----------



## Matas

Nice decision to reuse old eSATA backpanel what is your VRM temperature at idle and load?


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3dgames;13952318*
> Well I put the GA-990XA-UD3 in and have been doing some testing
> right after turning on I updated the bios to F3 then setup the bios.
> then overclocked the CPU right to 4GHz @ 1.45v it was stable so I took it down to 1.42v
> it was still stable so I took it to 1.4v had a error in prime after about 5 min so I put it back to 1.42v and let prime run for about 9hrs no errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never could get this CPU stable at 4GHz with any voltage on the MSI board or even my old GA-MA790XT-UD4P
> 
> Also I tested a setting in the bios that lets you set a sata port as e-sata so windows shows a removable device icon. I have a sata to e-sata backpanel that came with my old GA-MA790XT-UD4P worked fine with the GA-990XA-UD3 set the 2 ports as e-sata in the bios booted into windows and tested it - when I connected a drive it showed up just like a usb device
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I give the board a A+


Good news !
It s nice that the eSATA/SATA BIOS "switch" they put in 770-UD3 FKD BIOS exists in this mobo BIOS as well.
People should be aware about this feature to avoid buying more expensive boards just for eSATA "support"

It really looks good.


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;13952825*
> Nice decision to reuse old eSATA backpanel what is your VRM temperature at idle and load?


What tmpin is the VRM temp on this board?

When I was running prime 95 the CPU at 100% with the CPU at 4.0GHz @ 1.42v

tmpin1 was 36C
tmpin2 was 55C
tmpin2 was 40C

AMD Overdrive reported the core temp as 59C but
CPUID Hardware monitor and CoreTemp said 49C for core temp

CPU-Z Reported the vcore voltage going from 1.424v to 1.488v when the CPU was at 100% I have it set to 1.425v in the bios..

Since not even one temp sensor was over 60C after 9hr @ CPU 100% usage, I was happy


----------



## Matas

Probably VRM will be TMPIN2 at 55C, but it's quite strange as my gets hotter with stock X4 955BE and lower volts:?
Edit: did some additional testing. Put 120mm fan directly to VRM radiator and TMPIN2 temp doesn't changed at all. Radiator was cold, so I don't think that HWMonitorPro TMPIN2 shows VRM temp.,probably NB?


----------



## EuRomer

how do i update bios to F3? just got the mobo today. will probably install later.


----------



## EuRomer

Nvm. I found the instructions.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> or even my old GA-MA790XT-UD4P


Are you serious?









Well upgrading the cooler/having a nicely-spread thermal paste allowed me to lower my vCore (better cooling pushes back the wall where you need significantly more vCore for slightly more clock speeds), while on the same motherboard. If taking on this 990X will be even more of an overclocking improvement over my 790X though, might as well be running 4Ghz <1.4V on this baby! (With my Xiggy DK I need 1.475V to be stable)

About TMPIN2, that must have been a change in the temperature sensor chip on this new mobo. So it's not the VRM temperatures like before. Then again, if as you mention the VRM heatsink is cold, that's a great thing too!


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13956923*
> Are you serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well upgrading the cooler/having a nicely-spread thermal paste allowed me to lower my vCore (better cooling pushes back the wall where you need significantly more vCore for slightly more clock speeds), while on the same motherboard. If taking on this 990X will be even more of an overclocking improvement over my 790X though, might as well be running 4Ghz <1.4V on this baby! (With my Xiggy DK I need 1.475V to be stable)
> 
> About TMPIN2, that must have been a change in the temperature sensor chip on this new mobo. So it's not the VRM temperatures like before. Then again, if as you mention the VRM heatsink is cold, that's a great thing too!


When I was using the MA790XT-UD4P and MSI board I was using
Startech Metal Oxide Thermal CPU Paste, I was getting at microcenter
but when I looked on newegg I found out it sucks based on the reviews lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835230014
so when I ordered the 990XA-UD3 I got some - Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound with it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
a other thing is I used to spread the thermal paste but after I watched a youtube video that showed how that can makes air bubbles I went with the 5 point method


----------



## Matas

NB radiator is definitely the hottest after PC usage. Sadly, to clear TMPIN2 things out, I can't put directly airflow to it, because my big Xigmatek blocks the way.
xd_1771 -> you are an old-timer in VRM section in your opinion what is critical temp for mosfets?


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;13961022*
> NB radiator is definitely the hottest after PC usage. Sadly, to clear TMPIN2 things out, I can't put directly airflow to it, because my big Xigmatek blocks the way.
> xd_1771 -> you are an old-timer in VRM section in your opinion what is critical temp for mosfets?


If the VRM is properly made (proper high power mosfets used) it should deliver the same AMPs at 100 Celsius as at 25 Celsius.They should be able to not burn even at 125 Celsius with some reduction in AMP output (unless the MOBO enters at a lower temp in thermal protection and it shuts down your PC).


----------



## xd_1771

I used a small "X" TIM pattern on my NH-D14 and it provides a great spread, though this is with Arctic MX-3.

Matas: Ideally they should be the same temp as the CPU at load, but can be higher, i.e. up into the 80s C, while still being safe. However, it may depend entirely on the MOSFETs being used (i.e. what brand, Infineon or NIKOS) in terms of thermal resistance before frying anything. As aforementioned by Dromihetes, if it works even at 125C, that's okay, but at 125C they're likely going to fry the motherboard PCB or other surrounding components not meant for such temperatures.


----------



## m_jones_

Ordered the GA-990XA-UD3 should be here tomorrow


----------



## King Who Dat

putting mine in friday. waiting on my new case...... totally revamped my rig. so nice, but i'm so broke. somebody start an owners club quick !!


----------



## Matas

Found these voltages in BIOS (which I don't know what they are doing):
CPU PLL
DDR VTT
NB/PCIe/PLL voltage?


----------



## EuRomer

Installed mine last night.. BAM! Worked right out of the box! Now gotta learn OC'ing.


----------



## Dromihetes

So is there anymore an unlocking core feature or ... ?!


----------



## xd_1771

Ahem.... forgive me for stealing the show, for this is something I now have in the works...


----------



## Lindyrig

Woot will be purchasing this for next budget xfire build after BD hits!


----------



## xd_1771

I sense that this is going to be one amazing board for the price indeed








Once the price drops below $150









EDIT: Found it on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-990X-SB950-Motherboard-GA-990XA-UD3/dp/B0055QYKQ4/]for $140[/URL]!!!







(Click on "2 new from $139.99) SHIPPED


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes;13968630*
> So is there anymore an unlocking core feature or ... ?!


Yes indeed. It resides under Advanced BIOS Features -> CPU Unlock

BTW if you get your hands on this board and you do perchance unlock cores, let me know how it goes







Mine has issues unlocking.


----------



## Matas

Just validated that beauty


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;13972203*
> Yes indeed. It resides under Advanced BIOS Features -> CPU Unlock
> 
> BTW if you get your hands on this board and you do perchance unlock cores, let me know how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has issues unlocking.


Thanks for the answer.
Seems to be a trend for Gigabyte to move the unlock feature to the Advanced BIOS Features section.








My CPU is also strange when unlocked ,but it allows me to use it for short period of times when some games need more CPU power.
I hope i ll get one as soon as my online stores have it all ,searching for lowest price and looking for user feedback in the meantime.


----------



## xd_1771

Nice! Any stability info?
I'll be adding more info to this later today


----------



## Matas

Would play with OC a bit later, couple days from now, need time for exam


----------



## Lindyrig

xd did you pick one up yet? This board has all the goodies needed to get some really nice OC's. I dont even see a benefit of owning my 890FXA after reviewing this board.

EDIT: Thought I would add that I'm seeing people reporting CPU-Z Valids with a 850SB? Would not be pleasant to see this if it is truly a false advertisement. Might be outdated software. And there is a Bios Update available right now for this board.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm planning on it for the future, i.e. when the price is lower, after the FX-Series is out. My Thuban is fine for what I need to do with it (mostly video editing/encoding) at least until the end of the year.

The SB950 is really no different from an SB850; just some additional power and manufacturing node optimizations as well as a few extra feature support. Same case with SB850 vs SB750 really (except the SATAIII support).


----------



## Lindyrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13980718*
> I'm planning on it for the future, i.e. when the price is lower, after the FX-Series is out. My Thuban is fine for what I need to do with it (mostly video editing/encoding) at least until the end of the year.
> 
> The SB950 is really no different from an SB850; just some additional power and manufacturing node optimizations as well as a few extra feature support. Same case with SB850 vs SB750 really (except the SATAIII support).


But that isn't really the point. Are you getting what you are paying for is the real question.

Matas if you do have the time could you post a CPU-Z shot with the SB data displayed?


----------



## ah_khoo

guys, a quick check: how good is ram overclocking on this board? can 2000MHz be easily done on decent ddr3?


----------



## Lindyrig

Thats a stock accepted O.C. so yes very easily. Make sure to get some low latency RAM and have a blasty!


----------



## PureOC Jim

Check out the review with 890FX and 990FX comparisons.

http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1305.html


----------



## ah_khoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lindyrig;13985541*
> Thats a stock accepted O.C. so yes very easily. Make sure to get some low latency RAM and have a blasty!


hmm... i hope gigabyte have improved ram overclockability on their boards this time round. tried a 890fx-ud5 b4, was disappointed with the ram oc.









how bout easytune? does it allow voltages control on the fly in windows? is there slider for htt & multi adjustment?


----------



## ninjagordy

hi troops, sorry to barge in on this thread but i have this board arriving tomorrow along wth a 1090t (awaiting bulldozer!) and was hoping someone could link me to a guide for overclocking to 4ghz...this i know varies rig to rig but its just so i can head in the right direction.... (im running 1600 mhz g-skill ripjaws incase anyones interested)

thanks dudes

Gordy!


----------



## Lindyrig

EasyTune6 -

GIGABYTE has completely redesigned EasyTune6 from the ground up to make it easier than ever to manage and monitor your hardware resources as well as tweak your system settings in order to achieve maximum system performance. Whether you are an overclocking enthusiast, or a computer novice, EasyTune6 provides the tools you need to quickly and effortlessly fine tune your system.

Hardware OverVoltage Control IC - Enabling Extreme Overclocking -

GIGABYTE Hardware Overvoltage Control ICs featuring more voltage control options than before for the CPU North Bridge and memory. The overvoltage controllers also provide hardware linear real-time voltage control, which means there is no delay compared to the GPIO controller in past implementations. In addition, GIGABYTE's Hardware Overvoltage Controller ICs also allow for much finer voltage control, allowing power users to adjust voltage in as little increments as 20mV for better overclocking performance.

-LegitReviews

I personally haven't had any problems manually overclocking my RAM on my 890FXA UD5.


----------



## terence52

i am in guys. got the board already. cpuz validation coming up. ocing tmr. once i settle my rasa mounting issues!








vaildation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884852


----------



## Tator Tot

The two 990XA Clubs were merged together for the sake of redundancy, it's not needed to have two clubs.

XD_1771 was put in charge for his already detailed and more accurate OP.

If you have an issue or question, please contact me via PM.


----------



## xd_1771

That works for me. In the meantime, I'll be scouring the net for some reviews


----------



## raisethe3

Hey XD, I was wondering the power phases on this board? 8+2? Damn, the board looks...I don't know....naked? Especially I thought it should've been a bigger VRM cooling?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;14004590*
> Hey XD, I was wondering the power phases on this board? 8+2? Damn, the board looks...I don't know....naked? Especially I thought it should've been a bigger VRM cooling?


its 8+2.
i think the cooling can hold up. even the ma770t without any cooling was able to oc my 1055t @ 4ghz without blowing in prime


----------



## xd_1771

It's an 8+2, all the fets are sinked. According to another user, they apparently run really cool.


----------



## King Who Dat

someone please help me ! I can't oc this thing at all. I'm definitely a junior oc'er but i had this same chip running at 3.5 all day on my old ga770 board. I can't get from 2.8 to 3.0 now. can someone please help me ?!?!?! I'm so disappointed.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885430
I just spent quite a bit reworking my rig and I'm super bummed. thanks for the help if you have the time.

i am running the F2 bios if that makes a difference. I'm scared to update it myself because I've never done it before and i know that the damage could be irreversible. I've submitted a ticket on the website and read the manual but im clueless. I've been told this board doesnt like 1055's but it's just been released so i dont know if anyone can make that claim honestly already.


----------



## xd_1771

Gigabyte uses dual BIOS which makes the process of updating the BIOS very painless and safe. You can use the included Q-Flash utility (accessible through BIOS), which is not complicated to use; just load the BIOS file on a USB flash drive, navigate to it throuh Q-Flash, wait, and then you're done. That simple








F3 BIOS fixes fan control issues, that's what I know so far; it might fix more.

Have a look at the RAM by the way, it appears to be running at timings slightly lower than usual; bring them up to 9-9-9; RAM speed will increase again as you OC the bus clock.


----------



## Matas

Lindyrig -> even latest CPU-Z 1.58 shows SB as SB850, not SB950. AIDA Extreme 1.80 shows it correctly.


----------



## King Who Dat

changed my timings around and everything seems to be working wonderfully. thanks. it it weren't for this site i may have thrown my rig out the window.


----------



## terence52

hmm guys, what thermalright vrm cooler can i fit into the 990xa-ud3? feel like replacing both the vrm hs and northbridge cooler,
have the northbridge one already thou. lol


----------



## Khaine

Someone help me please,3 days ago i got this mobo GA-990XA-UD3 along with a Phenom II X2 565 BE, i managed to unlock it as a Phenom II X4 B65, thing is that i don't know what to do in order to get it stable,i get freezes all the time when i try to play a game or do something intensively i also tryed it as a X3 but i still get freezes after 3-4 hours of intense use...and from what i read previously in some posts others seem to have stability issues of unlocked cpu's on this mobo







...


----------



## ninjagordy

hi dude,

sadly theres no gaurantees in unlocking...try upping the vcore slightly.


----------



## xd_1771

terence52: Why not a fan to the case & improve the airflow to there perhaps?
Khaine: increase the CPU vCore


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for the reply guys. Think I'll pass this one to see other options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;14006980*
> its 8+2.
> i think the cooling can hold up. even the ma770t without any cooling was able to oc my 1055t @ 4ghz without blowing in prime


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14007319*
> It's an 8+2, all the fets are sinked. According to another user, they apparently run really cool.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14012193*
> terence52: Why not a fan to the case & improve the airflow to there perhaps?
> Khaine: increase the CPU vCore


Near impossible with my current wcing setup crammed into it. and its not the issues of it lacking fans. its more of placement issues. i already have 3 intakes, 2 in front and 1 at the side.
exhausts are all taken up by my rs240 and rx120.. so yup. rather change both the northbridge and vrm sinks.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaine;14011228*
> Someone help me please,3 days ago i got this mobo GA-990XA-UD3 along with a Phenom II X2 565 BE, i managed to unlock it as a Phenom II X4 B65, thing is that i don't know what to do in order to get it stable,i get freezes all the time when i try to play a game or do something intensively i also tryed it as a X3 but i still get freezes after 3-4 hours of intense use...and from what i read previously in some posts others seem to have stability issues of unlocked cpu's on this mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for a post like this.

I have two of these boards with an x2 550 c2 in one and an x2 555 c3 in another. Both of these chips are known good unlocked. However, in this 990x board, no matter how much or how little I play the settings, these chips refuse to be stable in these boards.

Windows always boots up fine, but when you try testing for stability, system always locks up in a few minutes.

Personally I think these boards have a bios issue, or something similar.


----------



## xd_1771

I will be working on a "miscellaneous issue" segment to point out unlocking issues sometime tomorrow. In the meantime, any more details/things you noticed?

terence52: if it's not running fatally hot, it's all likely quite fine and not in need of replacement, unless you have the money for that or the materials already.


----------



## Khaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;14018165*
> I've been waiting for a post like this.
> 
> I have two of these boards with an x2 550 c2 in one and an x2 555 c3 in another. Both of these chips are known good unlocked. However, in this 990x board, no matter how much or how little I play the settings, these chips refuse to be stable in these boards.
> 
> Windows always boots up fine, but when you try testing for stability, system always locks up in a few minutes.
> 
> Personally I think these boards have a bios issue, or something similar.


Might be...







thing is i started to test each core individualy(cpu 0,1,2,3) in AMD OverDrive(and since there were no freezes and such i'm starting to think that the cores are ok)X2(0/3,2/3,0/2...etc.) stability test passes...but when i start the stability test for X3(freezes afte 9min)-X4(freezes after 30 sec's at its best







)
xd_1771:increased the vCore till 1.55 still no luck for a stable X3-X4


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14019365*
> I will be working on a "miscellaneous issue" segment to point out unlocking issues sometime tomorrow. In the meantime, any more details/things you noticed?
> 
> terence52: if it's not running fatally hot, it's all likely quite fine and not in need of replacement, unless you have the money for that or the materials already.


it isnt. just minding the temps. since i downgraded from a 2500k. and got a big topup.. i suppose i can blow it into better cooling rather.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;14018165*
> I've been waiting for a post like this.
> 
> I have two of these boards with an x2 550 c2 in one and an x2 555 c3 in another. Both of these chips are known good unlocked. However, in this 990x board, no matter how much or how little I play the settings, these chips refuse to be stable in these boards.
> 
> Windows always boots up fine, but when you try testing for stability, system always locks up in a few minutes.
> 
> Personally I think these boards have a bios issue, or something similar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaine;14019572*
> Might be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thing is i started to test each core individualy(cpu 0,1,2,3) in AMD OverDrive(and since there were no freezes and such i'm starting to think that the cores are ok)X2(0/3,2/3,0/2...etc.) stability test passes...but when i start the stability test for X3(freezes afte 9min)-X4(freezes after 30 sec's at its best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> xd_1771:increased the vCore till 1.55 still no luck for a stable X3-X4


Hmm. appears to be a bios issue. its too unstable. even i keep on bsoding on any clocks apart from stock. i cant get into the bios half of the time on the f3 bios.


----------



## Quantium40

More stuff: this guy appears to have the same problem on a 990FX-UD5. This issue may not be limited to the 990XA.


----------



## King Who Dat

I'm loving mine. The bios bug is annoying, makes it take a bit longer to find the settings i like. But I've got my 1055t running at 3.75 with only a +.5v bump to the core. I may go a bit higher, but i don't see any need till the dozer comes to town.


----------



## terence52

if the bios aint getting fixed. will just put it up for sale and go back to my colorful 790gx. even that is more stable then my giga.
but thou. still need the giga to push. 1.45v for 4ghz. could do 4.2ghz but still no stable somehow..


----------



## Lindyrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;14009676*
> Lindyrig -> even latest CPU-Z 1.58 shows SB as SB850, not SB950. AIDA Extreme 1.80 shows it correctly.


Good research! Thanks for the clarification!

So it is indeed a software problem with CPU-Z. So they aren't being cheap with this board at all









Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Gorribal

Ok, I've filled form and heres stability validation: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/535/39855615.jpg/

Not sure about CPU-NB VID though, whats the best way to check it?

And btw: Will my Scythe Katana 3 work with this MB?


----------



## terence52

gah.. had enough. i am gonna put the board in storage. my colorful is not even as half buggy as it is. will wait till giga lanuch a bios that works..


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;14056137*
> gah.. had enough. i am gonna put the board in storage. my colorful is not even as half buggy as it is. will wait till giga lanuch a bios that works..


Yeah I'm considering holding out on this board, looking at the bugs that have been reported series-wide for Gigabyte 900 chipset boards. Esp. with an ASUS 890FX enroute for me


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14067766*
> Yeah I'm considering holding out on this board, looking at the bugs that have been reported series-wide for Gigabyte 900 chipset boards. Esp. with an ASUS 890FX enroute for me


if only asus vcore was more stable. i hate the llc on the 89gtd and td. they were horrible. and the support here is meh. lol.
but grats on your new board. lol.


----------



## supersaiyenx

As much as I love this board I'm debating about sending it back to Newegg for an 890 series. I had my 1055t running at 3.6 Ghz for over a week now and not exactly sure what happened but all my bios settings were restored back to default and I couldn't get my OC settings to re-apply :\

Edit: Going to try and downgrade to the F2 bios.


----------



## xd_1771

Attention future 990XA owners
The board is http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055QYKQ4]now in stock at Amazon[/URL] for the low $139.99 shipped price









Perhaps you should report what bugs you are experiencing and hope they work on an F4 BIOS
This board was just released, remember


----------



## Gorribal

BTW is anyone having problem with entering BIOS via usb keyboard?


----------



## Matas

Nope.
Connecting eSATA bracket from MA-790X-UD4P to 990X-UD3 6gb/s ports would the bracket run at SATA III speeds?


----------



## Buckaroo

Nice board, but not very good for overclocking so far. Best i can get my 1055 stable is 3.4Ghz, anything above that is just resets the bios. Previous mobo had 3.9Ghz 24/7 stable. Maybe future bios can help, but right now i wouldn't recommend this board for overclocking.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;14080943*
> Nope.
> Connecting eSATA bracket from MA-790X-UD4P to 990X-UD3 6gb/s ports would the bracket run at SATA III speeds?


I have no idea, I think they are SATAII cables and not SATAIII


----------



## lovacmaki

does this motherboard have problems with ssd because i read a thread in other forum that after installing windows 7 on ocz ssd solid 3, bios doesent reconize the ssd and that they had to unplug it from power supply and plug it again? does anyone have similar problem? because i ordered that motherboard


----------



## ickymay

I have just bought this board and had issues with the fan control using my old Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro, updated to F3 bios and then set my ram to 1600mhz and my cpu at 19x taking it to 3800mhz









temperatures are now 36 deg at 680 rpm and under full load playing rift browsing and vent and a few other things temps rise to 45 deg at 1436 rpm









happy bunny as its solid as a rock currently









Code:



Code:


Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 AMD 990X Socket AM3+
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Six Core 3.8GHz
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
Corsair XMS3 8gb 1600mhz (2x4:CMX8GX3M2A1600C9)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti
OCZ Vertex 2 SSD 90 gig Drive


----------



## Liranan

I was thinking of getting this or the 990FXA UD3 and was wondering how buggy the F2 bios is. From the sound of things the F3 one isn't very good and I'd rather avoid these problems. Alternative is getting an EVO but they're not cheap and I'd rather stick with Gigabyte.

My 790FXT UD5 has died on me, it passes mem test for 24 hours but gives heaps of errors and BSOD's, despite changing CPU, memory, HD, video card, PSU and even screen (wife and I have same screen so she won't notice). I don't really mind RMAing the board but I would like to have something in preparation for BD's arrival.


----------



## Poliwrath

Got this board in on Friday and was able to put it in Saturday morning.

Overall, solid board from a construction standpoint. Love the colors and everything is placed well except for the SATA ports.....right behind my 6950









Also ordered a WDCB 1 TB SATA 6.0 drive and 8GB ripjaws to go with it. Used my aging X3 720 while I wait for BD.

At first boot it wouldn't go into BIOS. Fought with it for an hour before I was finally able to access Qflash and put the F3 BIOS on it.

Everything at stock settings with the F3 works FANTASTIC. As soon as I try so much as a smidgeon of an overclock it BSODs before it gets to load Windows. Setting my RAM to it's stock 1600mhz crashes in Windows.

Ran Memtest and both sticks passed with flying colors. I'm thinking either crappy BIOS update or this mobo hates my cpu. I'm flashing it back to F2 tomorrow and trying again.


----------



## xd_1771

Is your RAM 2x4GB or 4x2GB?
If the latter, all Phenom II x3 are c2 revision, expect problems at higher speeds.

ickymay I like seeing that you are totally stable on this board and a Phenom II x6







How did you OC on it? Bus clock or multiplier?
I've got an M4A89TD PRO coming and this may hold off my plans on a 990XA-UD3, but it's still on the horizon for me


----------



## Poliwrath

2x4gb

I hadn't read about the C2 revision, thanks for the insight. I'll do some googling.


----------



## xd_1771

As long as it is 2 DIMMs there should be little issue
Try bumping CPU-NB voltage. A simple bump in DRAM voltage can also help, C2 rev IMC likes it.


----------



## Poliwrath

Yeah, I haven't had too much time to tinker with it. When I get home from work I'll get to play with it more and see what happens.

Really, I just want to hit the 3.6 mark for gaming purposes while I wait for BD.


----------



## Liranan

Anyone able to tell me how buggy the F2 bios is, as the F3 is really buggy it seems?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan;14177268*
> Anyone able to tell me how buggy the F2 bios is, as the F3 is really buggy it seems?


F2 is pretty ok. maybe only bios pwm control doesnt work but i am on 3pin fans so it doesnt matter. lol
anyway, xdd, could you remove me? going for a 990fxa-ud3 just to fit into my color theme. lol.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14083519*
> I have no idea, I think they are SATAII cables and not SATAIII


Doesnt matter on the cable. its more towards the case if it gonna work @ sata 3.
oops.. double post.


----------



## Poliwrath

Alright....found some stability for overclocking this POS cpu.

Dropped my RAM to 1066, bumped ram voltage to 1.6, raised CPU to 1.4 from 1.33, and bumped the multi up. This is the first time I was able to run Prime without a crash in the first 10 seconds. I'm only at 3.4ghz right now (stock 2.8) but at least it's a step in the right direction.

Bumping the RAM to 1333 crashes me during boot-up. So unless I can find some tweaks that allows me to up RAM speed then I'll just deal with 1066 while I wait for BD. I'd rather have a higher clocked CPU than RAM anyway.

Back to tinkering away.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;14183386*
> F2 is pretty ok. maybe only bios pwm control doesnt work but i am on 3pin fans so it doesnt matter. lol
> anyway, xdd, could you remove me? going for a 990fxa-ud3 just to fit into my color theme. lol.


What about the problem of getting into the BIOS? I'm not worried about the VDroop, because that's normal anyway. I am just worried about smashing my keyboard out of frustration. If the F2 BIOS is pretty stable I'll get this board because the Asus M5A99 EVO is pretty expensive.


----------



## xd_1771

terence I have listed you as past owner
Poliwrath you may be able to compensate for lowered performance due to lowered memory speed, by lowering the timings (i.e. 1066 ~6-6-6 and preferably lower)


----------



## Liranan

I replaced the two 1333MHz sticks I had with two 1600MHz sticks. I lowered the timings to 7-7-7-18 at 1.65V and I got better performance than with the sticks running at 1600 and 9-9-9-24.

I saw an article a while ago that said that you would need 2000MHz high timing memory to match low speed low timining. Also bump your NB speed to 2400 or higher. While you won't get noticable, spectacular performance out of if it will help, especially with folding or BOINC.


----------



## Poliwrath

My timings are at 7-7-7-10 from 9-9-9-24.

I've set my CPU freq to 220 as well to get to 3.52ghz and I can run small ffts for hours. I crash pretty quickly under blend so I'm going to do some tweaking tonight.

Edit: thanks for mentioning the C2 Revision, it really helped me figue out how to make this board play nicely with my aging cpu.

And I haven't had any issues with the F3 BIOS. It works great.


----------



## Liranan

Wicked timings man, see if you can lower them to 6-6-6.


----------



## lovacmaki

if i put ddr3 g.skill 2000 mhz oc can i oc it? i mean i see all of you have 1600 mhz ddr3 but this mb can go up to 2000 mhz on oc?


----------



## Liranan

Yeah you can but it's better to get lower timings than higher speed. As I said, lower timings are far more effective and efficient than higher speed lower timings, unless you can get high speed, low timings. I can't afford those RAM sticks, so I'm sticking with what I have.

Here's a link that explains it a little. The problem with this is this: they are using DDR3 1200 (never seen DDR3 1200 sticks), rather than 1333 and their timings are odd too, higher than I would use. I would never use timings 9-9-9-27, I'd use 9-9-9-24 or 7-7-7-21, I'd use 7-7-7-18. I'd say DDR3 1333 7-7-7-18 is as fast, if not faster than 1600 9-9-9-24. That, however is beaten by 1600 8-8-8-22.

I am not the most knowledgable person on this toping but am reporting what I've seen with my own sticks and AIDA trests. My four sticks won't run stable at 1600 8-8-8-24 even so I'm sticking with 7-7-7-18, maybe I can get the timings even tighter than that but I won't know until I get one of these 990XA UD3's. It'd be great if I could run 7-7-7-15 but I think I'm delusional, though if lucky I will get them stable at around CAS 8 at 1600.


----------



## lovacmaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan;14189401*
> Yeah you can but it's better to get lower timings than higher speed. As I said, lower timings are far more effective and efficient than higher speed lower timings, unless you can get high speed, low timings. I can't afford those RAM sticks, so I'm sticking with what I have.
> 
> Here's a link that explains it a little. The problem with this is this: they are using DDR3 1200 (never seen DDR3 1200 sticks), rather than 1333 and their timings are odd too, higher than I would use. I would never use timings 9-9-9-27, I'd use 9-9-9-24 or 7-7-7-21, I'd use 7-7-7-18. I'd say DDR3 1333 7-7-7-18 is as fast, if not faster than 1600 9-9-9-24. That, however is beaten by 1600 8-8-8-22.
> 
> I am not the most knowledgable person on this toping but am reporting what I've seen with my own sticks and AIDA trests. My four sticks won't run stable at 1600 8-8-8-24 even so I'm sticking with 7-7-7-18, maybe I can get the timings even tighter than that but I won't know until I get one of these 990XA UD3's. It'd be great if I could run 7-7-7-15 but I think I'm delusional, though if lucky I will get them stable at around CAS 8 at 1600.


tnx very much, i have one more question when fxa bulldozder come out will i be able to put 8 core fxa on this motherboard? or 6 core?


----------



## Liranan

I have no idea as the specifications of BD are hidden nicely behind NDA's and lots and lots of lawyers.

The 990FXA UD7 has the same 8+2 phase power management as this board, thus I assume that the 8 core will be or should be fine. But BD is months away and nothing is certain yet. If the 8 core isn't supported I will be pissed off, as I am buying this board in the hope to buyeither the hexa or octa core later.


----------



## lovacmaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan;14189943*
> I have no idea as the specifications of BD are hidden nicely behind NDA's and lots and lots of lawyers.
> 
> The 990FXA UD7 has the same 8+2 phase power management as this board, thus I assume that the 8 core will be or should be fine. But BD is months away and nothing is certain yet. If the 8 core isn't supported I will be pissed off, as I am buying this board in the hope to buyeither the hexa or octa core later.


that is the same reason i bought this mb


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan;14184858*
> What about the problem of getting into the BIOS? I'm not worried about the VDroop, because that's normal anyway. I am just worried about smashing my keyboard out of frustration. If the F2 BIOS is pretty stable I'll get this board because the Asus M5A99 EVO is pretty expensive.


So far, that only happens to me on the F3 bios instead of the F2. I can almost always get in on F2 instead of F3. This board Vdroop aint that bad either. 0.02V diff iirc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14185091*
> terence I have listed you as past owner
> Poliwrath you may be able to compensate for lowered performance due to lowered memory speed, by lowering the timings (i.e. 1066 ~6-6-6 and preferably lower)


Thanks Xd







.. oops. kept on misspelling your nick as Xdd..
Guess it really depends on how strong the C2 imc is. my 620 can do [email protected] CL9 on 4x1gb sticks.


----------



## Poliwrath

Was able to get to the Welcome screen before crashing at 3.8ghz. Getting much closer.

My board seems to be the opposite. I had trouble booting into the F2 BIOS, but I'm positive it was shipped with a corrupt ROM.

I'm going to save my OC profile when it's stable and boot to F2 to see if my suspicions were correct.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;14193759*
> So far, that only happens to me on the F3 bios instead of the F2. I can almost always get in on F2 instead of F3. This board Vdroop aint that bad either. 0.02V diff iirc.
> 
> Thanks Xd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. oops. kept on misspelling your nick as Xdd..
> Guess it really depends on how strong the C2 imc is. my 620 can do [email protected] CL9 on 4x1gb sticks.


The Vdroop is normal and happens on all 990 boards, it's due to BD.

You seen my spelling? I'm at an internet cafe in my last place of residence and they have these cheap, horrible keyboards that need to be rammed before they recognise key strokes. Not only do they exacerbate my RSI but also frustrate me to no end.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poliwrath;14194186*
> Was able to get to the Welcome screen before crashing at 3.8ghz. Getting much closer.
> 
> My board seems to be the opposite. I had trouble booting into the F2 BIOS, but I'm positive it was shipped with a corrupt ROM.
> 
> I'm going to save my OC profile when it's stable and boot to F2 to see if my suspicions were correct.


Hmm, possible. might be luck with bioses as well. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan;14196503*
> The Vdroop is normal and happens on all 990 boards, it's due to BD.
> 
> You seen my spelling? I'm at an internet cafe in my last place of residence and they have these cheap, horrible keyboards that need to be rammed before they recognise key strokes. Not only do they exacerbate my RSI but also frustrate me to no end.


I see, so long its not like my asfail m4a89gtd pro vup and vdroop problem i am happy








hmm, looks ok to me. I am happy with just about any keyboard, so long it doesnt feels like i am typing on marshmallows. lol
Anyway. Might as well have a last cpuz update . http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906000


----------



## Liranan

According to Gigabyte the reason for the droop and load is due to LLC, it's not enabled for AM3 CPU's for some reason and only becomes active for BD. No idea why Gigabyte have done this, as Asus have implemented this on their boards. Fortunately the 990XA UD3 doesn't suffer badly, or at least there aren't many threads about it, but the FXA UD5 and 7 are horrible to OC apparently and there're lots of threads about them not working well.

I was quite convinced I was going to get this board but looking at the LLC option lacking in the BIOS and the VDroop being all over the place I might get the EVO instead, even though it's a lot more expensive. The one important thing to note is that the VDroop is generally terrible with Hexacores. Quads seem to be relatively VDroop free. The UD 5/7 thread is full of anger, I'd be furious too if I spent so much and got such bad performance.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan;14210179*
> According to Gigabyte the reason for the droop and load is due to LLC, it's not enabled for AM3 CPU's for some reason and only becomes active for BD. No idea why Gigabyte have done this, as Asus have implemented this on their boards. Fortunately the 990XA UD3 doesn't suffer badly, or at least there aren't many threads about it, but the FXA UD5 and 7 are horrible to OC apparently and there're lots of threads about them not working well.
> 
> I was quite convinced I was going to get this board but looking at the LLC option lacking in the BIOS and the VDroop being all over the place I might get the EVO instead, even though it's a lot more expensive. The one important thing to note is that the VDroop is generally terrible with Hexacores. Quads seem to be relatively VDroop free. The UD 5/7 thread is full of anger, I'd be furious too if I spent so much and got such bad performance.


Agreed. I was lucky only the 990fxa-d3 was available here only. guess the hexa really put far more stress on the vrm. But I do suspect poor bios coding to be the root of the problem.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

ordered a XA also, waiting for testing... Subscribing


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52;14210407*
> Agreed. I was lucky only the 990fxa-d3 was available here only. guess the hexa really put far more stress on the vrm. But I do suspect poor bios coding to be the root of the problem.


It's obviously beyond Gigabyte why anyone would want to buy a new motherboard, designed for a CPU that's set to be released in a few months, to use with an older CPU.


----------



## ickymay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14172495*
> Is your RAM 2x4GB or 4x2GB?
> If the latter, all Phenom II x3 are c2 revision, expect problems at higher speeds.
> 
> ickymay I like seeing that you are totally stable on this board and a Phenom II x6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you OC on it? Bus clock or multiplier?
> I've got an M4A89TD PRO coming and this may hold off my plans on a 990XA-UD3, but it's still on the horizon for me


sorry for the delay and the speed and stability achieved by *cpu clock ratio* x19









I have had one crash and I am currently debugging this and testing so I could be wrong about achieved stability but I am not convinced the crash was a hardware error


----------



## lovacmaki

does anyone know why does this mb signals that is something wrong with sound during startup (POST) and when i turn off hardware thermal control in bios and CPU Warning Temperature its all ok? i checked the temperatures of cpu, gpu, system temp in bios and its all ok (up to 40 C).. i have bios f2.. and i can normally work in win 7..


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan;14189401*
> Here's a link that explains it a little.


I can't attest to this link, these tests were taken on an Intel platform. On AMD specifically AM2 and AM3 platforms, timing can make as much a difference in performance as speed. On Intel platforms usually only speed makes a difference.


----------



## Iceeman

Hy guys i have here a brand new GA-990XA-UD3 with a Phenom II 560 BE
Did anyone managed a stable unlock? Mine is freeezing in windows
And one thing AIDA 64 si showing MB temperature 39-40 and CPU 41-42 this without unlock

sorry for english


----------



## xd_1771

There have been some unlocking problems common with this series of motherboard


----------



## Iceeman

Hy again please help me with one:
In windows my proc has 40C with 2400-3000 RPM and 1.104v (aida64 reading). But if i enter in bios and out without any changes for 5 min more or less the readings in aida 64 are this :48C with 4000-4400 RPM and 1.440v and cooler is very loud.
It's normal?


----------



## xd_1771

Reseat your cooler


----------



## Liranan

Oddly enough my board has started to work properly again, so I'm not getting a new one yet. I don't like what Gigabyte have done with these new boards at all. But then they're cheaper than their Asus counterparts for a reason. At this stage I'd rather buy Asus than GA and I don't even like Asus.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14241050*
> I can't attest to this link, these tests were taken on an Intel platform. On AMD specifically AM2 and AM3 platforms, timing can make as much a difference in performance as speed. On Intel platforms usually only speed makes a difference.


That's the point I was trying to make. That timings are very, very important. Right now at 1600 9-9-9-24 I am getting roughly the same bandwidth I was getting at 1333 7-7-7-18. I am not going to tweak any more, I am just happy the board isn't entirely dead and works again.


----------



## Lou Silver

wondering if someone could help me out Ive got the ud3 board two 460s win 7 64 bit a 965 proc 8 gbs of corsair vengeance 1600 ram . I've tried searching the bios, repeated install/uninstalls of nvidia's latest 275.33 drivers to get SLI to work - gpuz says its disabled, both cards are showing in device manager, in the nvidia control panel its only showing me pyhsicx settings menu without sli option. ive tried 3 different sli bridges two of which are brand new and I was happily running lfd2 in Sli about 9 hours ago on my old mobo. I also updated the bios and reinstalled vid drivers. Am I missing something? I think i read somewhere that windows' default drivers might muck things up and u have to disable them first I dunno.
First reply that solves this gets one of my leftover copies of Magicka (on Steam) Ive completely took apart swapped mobos and put back together my rig in one sitting so Im desperate






























tried the newer beta video drivers and sli is up and running !!! Sheesh that was a tough build would've been easier to just buy another antec 1200 case than taking it completely apart to clean but it looks great I love the black pcb and minimal leds unlike my old msi-k9n2 board. now I just gotta add more ram and wait for BD to hit town. I was this close to going with Intel for Sli solution very glad I waited


----------



## MRx

Hmmmmmmmm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1918319

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/myoc.png/

990XA
Thuban 125w
20 runs LINX stable

Intel(R) LINPACK 64-bit data - LinX 0.6.4

Current date/time: Thu Jul 21 20:37:44 2011

CPU frequency: 3.900 GHz
Number of CPUs: 6
Number of threads: 6

Parameters are set to:

Number of tests : 1
Number of equations to solve (problem size) : 28964
Leading dimension of array : 28968
Number of trials to run : 20
Data alignment value (in Kbytes) : 4

Maximum memory requested that can be used = 2417849376, at the size = 28964

============= Timing linear equation system solver =================

Size LDA Align. Time(s) GFlops Residual Residual(norm)
28964 28968 4 216.422 74.8563 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 215.413 75.2069 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 215.717 75.1008 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 215.330 75.2360 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 215.727 75.0974 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 214.882 75.3926 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 214.772 75.4314 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 214.943 75.3715 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 214.902 75.3856 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 215.577 75.1495 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 218.354 74.1940 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 217.912 74.3443 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 218.487 74.1486 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 213.947 75.7222 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 215.188 75.2854 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 214.104 75.6668 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 214.111 75.6642 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 213.984 75.7090 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 213.998 75.7041 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002
28964 28968 4 214.068 75.6796 8.440609e-010 3.578844e-002

Performance Summary (GFlops)

Size LDA Align. Average Maximal
28964 28968 4 75.2173 75.7222

End of tests


----------



## Jayster

So what is the safe temperature for the northbridge?


----------



## xd_1771

I might need to do some research on the max rated temp of the 900 series chipsets, will get back to you when I find something.


----------



## Jayster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14380717*
> I might need to do some research on the max rated temp of the 900 series chipsets, will get back to you when I find something.


Ok thanks.


----------



## DeViL92PL

hello i have this mobo. I install new nvidia drivers 280.19 beta and freeze problem with core unlock unless disappear. I haven't freeze when i play fifa 11 ,before update i have freeze in windows media player.

sorry for english.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeViL92PL;14391492*
> hello i have this mobo. I install new nvidia drivers 280.19 beta and freeze problem with core unlock unless disappear. I haven't freeze when i play fifa 11 ,before update i have freeze in windows media player.


Wait, so you don't have trouble unlocking the cores anymore?


----------



## xd_1771

I have no idea how video card drivers have to do with freezing problems during unlocking, lucky fix!?


----------



## Buckaroo

Anyone having trouble getting into the bios with this motherboard? I hit the delete key and it just goes to a blinking cursor.


----------



## Jayster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckaroo;14410401*
> Anyone having trouble getting into the bios with this motherboard? I hit the delete key and it just goes to a blinking cursor.


Not that problem exactly however I have problems where its as if I have not hit delete at all just goes into windows, I manage to get it eventually though.


----------



## JunkoXan

guess i can get added to the ever growing list







computer made me cream me spinich when i played my games nice change of pace. also to i know about my Vcore i know it's very high for being stock 3.2ghz i'll work on it when i can also to i notice the VDrop was 0.03v maximum under load on this setting thats....pretty **** good i must say XD


















if a actual picture is neccessary then umm i'll see about it but for now this is best thing i can do at this time.









p.s the H50 prolly needs a reseat or curing time once it's done but under stress testing it never done anymore then 56c on LinX and Prime95(i used prime95 as a starting ground for seeing the tempture but used LinX for long term testing till i ran out of ram for use.). the 46c was after playing a game while the min was idle. and it's 25c in the room at this time soo it's VERY warm


----------



## kevinf

I too am having issues with the BIOS/Keyboard. Just to be clear, it is a USB keyboard issue and not a direct bios issue (eg; bios ignoring keystrokes / not responding). I booted into a live CD menu and my keyboard would not work until I plugged it into Ps2 connector (hey that legacy port is still useful!). Ever since I switched to Ps2 cable, I can get into the BIOS (del) every time.

Its as though it doesn't always initialize USB devices properly







There used to be a setting for that somewhere (eg: enable USB keyboard / USB mouse), on my Gigabyte US2H 780G. Worth a try on this one if it is present, will let you know if I find it.

Shouldn't F4 be out by now? either way, im going to overclock the crap out of this mobo tonight!


----------



## Lindyrig

Ordered this Saturday! Will be my first build with a 900 chip board. Looks like a promising little board. Will validate after it arrives.


----------



## sammy_davis

I just built my new system (last night!) and I'm working on establishing a RAID0 array between my 2 Seagate HDDs. In BIOS I enabled SATA Controller, Set the type to RAID, set port 4/5 type to As SATA type, and disabled RAID5. Saved and Exit.

Then, after turning on and off until I get the magic timing using delete, the screen appears showing my 3 drives and says:

"Press to enter RAID Option ROM Utility..."

I press Ctrl F... and nothing happens.
The page stares at me like the compooternoob I am.

Help?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammy_davis;14449445*
> I press Ctrl F... and nothing happens.


Related to the USB keyboard issues we are facing in F3 bios?

for the record, I found the motherboard setting I referenced earlier, although it isn't the solution I thought it would be...
"USB Keyboard Support
Allows USB keyboard to be used in MS-DOS. (Default: Disabled)"

Either way, why did gigabyte remove it since Am2+ 780G motherboard!!

POSITIVE NOTE: this board does overclock quite easily, see attachment! 4 Ghz quad + 1800 Mhz DDR3 no sweat! Tonight im going to try 4.5 Ghz @ 2000 Mhz DDR3, hopefully at CL8 (I left them at CL11 for now)


----------



## xd_1771

NCIX this weekend has the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 for $120, $100 after rebate (and no wait rebate!)
I thinkConfirmed - I'm gonna swap my upcoming M4A89TD (or give it to a friend and swap his board) and jump ship!

It seems using it with the 1055T is definitely possible and one person hit 312Mhz bus clock with no issues. I'm going to jump ship on this awesome deal - worst case scenario, NCIX provides a 30 day defective return guarantee.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14479429*
> NCIX this weekend has the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 for $120, $100 after rebate (and no wait rebate!)
> I thinkConfirmed - I'm gonna swap my upcoming M4A89TD (or give it to a friend and swap his board) and jump ship!
> 
> It seems using it with the 1055T is definitely possible and one person hit 312Mhz bus clock with no issues. I'm going to jump ship on this awesome deal - worst case scenario, NCIX provides a 30 day defective return guarantee.


***! 25IR + 10MIR on a NEW board.... :SHOCKED: are they releasing V1.1 to fix USB (ie: cant be fixed with bios)?

I just finished prettying up the inside of my case, but at that price I think im going to return my 990xa (purchased locally for 140) and buy from NCIX... only 7$ restocking fee, make 33$ profit! Only 50 at that price though... better last till tomorrow.


----------



## xd_1771

Only 45 at that price now, but there's plenty of boards to go around. I'm just going to walk into a Richmond store and pick one up








If you buy online via web order, you get Rainbow Six Vegas 2 for free. I'm not worried about that though, I'm not really interested in the game.... and if I weborder it'll be longer until I can pick it up (and I'm not sure if there's any time other than tomorrow I can schedule a trip to NCIX).

---

Well I don't have the motherboard yet but I have secured and paid for my order








In two days I will have this board. Unboxing video anyone?

@ kevinf: WOW, you have a really good result on this motherboard! Maybe they're not so problematic after all - nice!

--

It's a day after but apparently the price is still valid 

I think it's valid until they sell out at this price (29 left now!)
The rebate on the other hand is now only $10 but is valid until end of month


----------



## xd_1771

Boxes...









I'm considering doing a proper unboxing video.

On a slightly unrelated note, a note on the box says "the board is not eligible for warranty service if purchased outside the United States and Canada."


----------



## sabiaculuneta

990xa-ud3 + 2x4 - 1866 vengeange + x3 [email protected]
I expect to test this beauty


----------



## Rustynails

i got my board yesterday , my 720be should be in today, than i will go and set it up


----------



## King Who Dat

got one im looking to unload if anyone is interested. bought it the second day it was released i think.


----------



## xd_1771

My 990XA isn't set up either, but that's because I'm very lazy


----------



## 4096_bit_cypher

I am purchasing the *990xa* mobo but I have heard about some issues with the cpu coolers blocking some of the memory slots. What is a good cooler to get so that I don't have this problem. I was thinking the *Cooler Master Hyper TX 3* might work but I don't have much to go on.

Also does anyone have any recommendations for a GPU... I will be mostly using it for *CAD/video enc/decoding*.

I hope none of these questions have already been answered, I have been through most of the posts but might have missed a few


----------



## xd_1771

If this is going to be used with the Kingston HyperX Blu, don't worry about it.
The issue only applies if you're using "taller" memory.

It's not uncommon that this happens with all motherboards really.

A midrange GPU of either nVidia or AMD/ATI (AMD/ATI have recently begun increased support level for GPU accelerated apps, similar to nVidia CUDA) will do. Nothing particularly high end required, though it may make the experience faster.


----------



## 4096_bit_cypher

Thank you xd , that kind of information really helps.I was looking around and I really like the boards here. I hope I can contribute something useful someday.

What do you recommend for a PSU?


----------



## komodekork

For those of you who have problems with the bios.

I got a beta bios (f4e) from gigabyte support, it seems to have fixed some of my minor problems.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SZ1NSIDB


----------



## xd_1771

*4096_bit_cypher*: That would depend on the graphics card you are running. For single cards, a quality 400-450W for a midrange-high end card to a 500-530W for a highest end card with higher power consumption. For dual card setups, anywhere between 550W for CFX midrange-high end cards to 650W for CFX high end cards or 2 GPU on one card, to 750W and above for highest end cards, is recommended. You may want to look in OCN's power supplies section, particularly the PSU calculator thread laid out by Phaedrus2129, for more info.

*komodekork*: There is a new beta BIOS? Interesting. I don't have my 990XA installed yet (again, lazy







) but I'll be sure to have it installed from when the board is first turned on.
What problems were fixed?


----------



## komodekork

It's seems to have improved stability while overclocking, and now it's easier to get in the bios.

edit. also there is some new options like "load line"- whatever that means.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *komodekork*


It's seems to have improved stability while overclocking, and now it's easier to get in the bios.

edit. also there is some new options like "load line"- whatever that means.


Awesome. Maybe I will try it soon to see if it fixes the core unlock function. Too bad this bios didn't appear yesterday, as I just now swapped mobos for my old 790x since it has none of the 990xa problems.

Now we just need some other guinea pigs out there test out this bios.


----------



## Conner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantium40*


Awesome. Maybe I will try it soon to see if it fixes the core unlock function. Too bad this bios didn't appear yesterday, as I just now swapped mobos for my old 790x since it has none of the 990xa problems.

Now we just need some other guinea pigs out there test out this bios.


What issues were you having on the 990fxa-ud3?


----------



## xd_1771

Load line calibration will ease vdroop!


----------



## StRoMeCzEcH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sammy_davis*


I just built my new system (last night!) and I'm working on establishing a RAID0 array between my 2 Seagate HDDs. In BIOS I enabled SATA Controller, Set the type to RAID, set port 4/5 type to As SATA type, and disabled RAID5. Saved and Exit.

Then, after turning on and off until I get the magic timing using delete, the screen appears showing my 3 drives and says:

"Press <Ctrl - F> to enter RAID Option ROM Utility..."

I press Ctrl F... and nothing happens. 
The page stares at me like the compooternoob I am.

Help?


Same here... I reconnected my wireless USB keyboard to USB3.0 and...it works like a charm!!!








seems that extended USB3 controller has better legacy support for USB devices than integrated USB2...


----------



## Matas

Load line control on these F4e has 5 settings:
disabled, load 25, load 50, load 75 and load 100.
With F3 I have in the BIOS @1.200v and vcore fluctuates between 1.186v and 2.016v.
With F4e @1.200 is stable at silk at 1.200v, no vdrops, no vboosts - clean 1.200v!
EDIT: vdrop is still there, running prime95 vcore drops to 1.184v. The same 1.184v vdrop with load line set to disabled option.
BIOS @1.325v: prime 1.328v, idle 1.312v. Load line control isn't working








Now we also have DRAM Easy Overclock Profile ranging from @2000 to @2400 and one emty slot to add your wanted speed.


----------



## kevinf

vdroop doesnt look to bad on mine...

I believe I set the bios to 1.475 in this case, and the idle droop is almost none, and droop is < 0.02V at 4ghz OC OCCT Linpack, your PSU looks decent, so i dont understand why your having issues?


----------



## Matas

My vdrop isn't terrible too, max 0.03v I say, but regulation isn't perfect either and load line control isn't working at all.


----------



## xd_1771

I'll have to test the motherboard when I have it installed with this new BIOS. I've seen others perform a good bus clock OC on this motherboard though, so I'm not too worried about my overclocked 1055T.

I also just filmed an unboxing video (myself) of the 990XA. Editing it at the moment. It'll be in the first post of this thread and YouTube when done.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matas*


My vdrop isn't terrible too, max 0.03v I say, but regulation isn't perfect either and load line control isn't working at all.


did you make a typo with the 2.016 V then? that would make more sense


----------



## xd_1771

Oh my
I'm installing the 990XA right now.... and being the dumb person I am I decided to push on, of all things, the MOSFET heatsink in an attempt to move the motherboard a bit closer to the I/O shield--
And the heatsink actually came loose from the MOSFETs, even thouhg not much force was being used.
Wow, perhaps that's why the chipset heatsink runs very hot. Even that is not secured that well. Meanwhile the southbridge heatsink uses screws instead of push pins and is probably very secure.

I'm going to be giving a good downward push with both thumbs onto my MOSFET heatsink for awhile...


----------



## Matas

I was a little bit mistaken, once more time downgraded to F3 and it also shows 1.200v, not 1.216v


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14587233*
> Oh my
> I'm installing the 990XA right now.... and being the dumb person I am I decided to push on, of all things, the MOSFET heatsink in an attempt to move the motherboard a bit closer to the I/O shield--
> And the heatsink actually came loose from the MOSFETs, even thouhg not much force was being used.
> Wow, perhaps that's why the chipset heatsink runs very hot. Even that is not secured that well. Meanwhile the southbridge heatsink uses screws instead of push pins and is probably very secure.
> 
> I'm going to be giving a good downward push with both thumbs onto my MOSFET heatsink for awhile...


Yea, I dont understand why they used screws for the SB but for the VRM/NB push pins... and only 2 instead of 4! I always move my mobo by pushing on my Mugen 2 (since its bolt thru). Which temp sensor is the VRM? How do you know how hot it is.


----------



## Matas

TMPIN2 shows northbridge temp, & no VRM temp. under HWMonitor.


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matas*


Load line control on these F4e has 5 settings:
disabled, load 25, load 50, load 75 and load 100.
With F3 I have in the BIOS @1.200v and vcore fluctuates between 1.186v and 2.016v.
With F4e @1.200 is stable at silk at 1.200v, no vdrops, no vboosts - clean 1.200v!
EDIT: vdrop is still there, running prime95 vcore drops to 1.184v. The same 1.184v vdrop with load line set to disabled option.
BIOS @1.325v: prime 1.328v, idle 1.312v. Load line control isn't working








Now we also have DRAM Easy Overclock Profile ranging from @2000 to @2400 and one emty slot to add your wanted speed.


I just flashed to F4e and I can confirm there is a load_line control but it does not effect anything.
I still get a +0.05 vboost on load no matter what the LLC is set at.

I can also confirm F4e fixes the bug with entering the bios and boot menu
also when starting the computer the loading operating system message seems to go faster

The only thing that gets me mad is the I have been telling GIGABYTE Tech. Support about this problem and they replied

Quote:



Unfortunately we had not been able to see any issue entering the bios with this board in our lab. If you can provide us with the step by step procedure to replicating your results we will have our team perform the same test here.
Do indicate all hardware you have installed on your system and any settings which has been modified under the bios


so I sent them all my bios settings and all the hardware info even the model of my usb keyboard.

they replied

Quote:



Have you tried testing without the Headset connected?
Do try removing all other drives except for the one OS drive and test the results to entering the bios and booting. If all appears to be functioning normally proceed on with adding the remaining devices back in one at a time to determine at which point or which devices that is connected which is causing this issue


I replied

Quote:



Sorry to say but I have tried it without the drives and it still did it, plus It still happens without the headset.



they replied

Quote:



Did you make any adjustment under the bios or did any tweaking?
If so please restore it back to factory default by loading the fail safe and optimized default for further testing. If you feel the board is the caused of the issue you may submit for an rma request to sending in the board for warranty service.

http://rma.gigabyte.us


....

Quote:



Did you make any adjustment under the bios or did any tweaking?


 I all ready gave them all my bios settings so why are they asking again..

Quote:



If you feel the board is the caused of the issue you may submit for an rma request to sending in the board for warranty service.


 Now I tried F4e and it fixes what almost ended in a RMA for nothing


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3dgames;14591667*
> Now I tried F4e and it fixes what almost ended in a RMA for nothing


LLC is supposed to only be enabled for Bulldozer CPUs anyways.. I believe it is a bug in the 990fx gigabyte mobos that is enabling it for AM3 cpus.

In either case, apparently Gigabyte tech support knows nothing about this beta bios, i asked twice! Also seem to miss the fact that I repeatedly told them I used multiple keyboards! Silly... but I dont expect much from T.S. anyways so no knocks on Gigabyte as a brand...


----------



## Matas

Gigabyte stated that vdrop is here with AM3 CPUs due to VRM design, which is natively created for Bulldozer CPUs. So, in my opinion, vdrop shouldn't be at all with BD CPUs and this LLC is created for Phenom II CPUs.


----------



## v3dgames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;14592941*
> Gigabyte stated that vdrop is here with AM3 CPUs due to VRM design, which is natively created for Bulldozer CPUs. So, in my opinion, vdrop shouldn't be at all with BD CPUs and this LLC is created for Phenom II CPUs.


I don't get vdrop with my Phenom II x6 CPU, I get vboost but I don't really care anymore my system is stable and my temps are low the only thing I did not like was I would have to hit the reset button 20 times to get into the bios. F4e fixed that so I am happy now







an LLC setting would just be a plus








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14592710*
> apparently Gigabyte tech support knows nothing about this beta bios, i asked twice! Also seem to miss the fact that I repeatedly told them I used multiple keyboards! Silly... but I dont expect much from T.S. anyways so no knocks on Gigabyte as a brand...


Gigabyte does make good boards but there tech support sucks, it can take them days for them to answer a question and then there answer most of the time is them asking you for info you ready gave them...

But I don't know of any company that has good tech support.


----------



## xd_1771

CPU-Z Validation

First thing I did after I booted was flashed to BIOS F4E. I'm running the 990XA now and everything is going fine







Ram works at the settings they did on my 790X.... no problems. Testing CPU overclock with increased ref clock later. I'll let you guys know if I validate 4Ghz and I hope to hit 4.2Ghz on this mobo within 1.5V (I came pretty close on the 790X)

Perhaps F4E is an early AM3+ compatible BIOS with the Microcode already on it?


----------



## Rustynails

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954676

my cpu unlocked first trie

going to flash the board now.

p.s i have a 4 gig kit of crucial ballistix tracer cl7 1.65v 7-7-7-24 1333mhz
or should i use the gkillz?


----------



## xd_1771

Whichever RAM kit should work just fine.
I managed to get setup with the same speed/voltage as I had on my 790X: 4Ghz with 3Ghz NB: LINK

At full load I get a rather noticeable and heavy vBoost - 1.42V to 1.46-1.47!!!


----------



## Rustynails

what does it mean if my 4th core keeps going up and down in speeds at idle?

only id a small over clock really small just to bring it at 3.2 ghz


----------



## xd_1771

Just your 4th core?
Must be a CnQ bug...


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails;14597843*
> what does it mean if my 4th core keeps going up and down in speeds at idle?
> 
> only id a small over clock really small just to bring it at 3.2 ghz


Or perhaps its why AMD binned that chip in the first place








Did you do 10hrs of prime 95 (CPU intensive one)?

Congrats XD, now push that baby farther!


----------



## Zeek

Im getting this mobo in less then a week to stick into my sig rig. Anything I should know thats important?


----------



## komodekork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14594656*
> CPU-Z Validation
> 
> First thing I did after I booted was flashed to BIOS F4E. I'm running the 990XA now and everything is going fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram works at the settings they did on my 790X.... no problems. Testing CPU overclock with increased ref clock later. I'll let you guys know if I validate 4Ghz and I hope to hit 4.2Ghz on this mobo within 1.5V (I came pretty close on the 790X)
> 
> Perhaps F4E is an early AM3+ compatible BIOS with the Microcode already on it?


I got the same CPU, but I can't get it stable past 3.8GHz. What's your voltage on NB Voltage, CPU Voltage and CPU NB VID?


----------



## xd_1771

NB voltage is default. CPU voltage is 1.425, althuogh this boosts to 1.46-1.47 on load and I have yet to solve the issue (it was fully stable at 1.425 on my 790X). CPU-NB is 1.35V, again as with my old 790X.

I have not initiated full overnight prime95 (although everything runs fully stable so far), I will be doing that after further tweaks to bus clock/voltages/etc.


----------



## zvonexp

Hi guys i have problem one with this mobo, i Buyed Athlon II 160u and when i go to unlock core i have problem Core unlocked and i hear beep like all is ok but stay on GIGABYTE screen

I Want ADD, i tried with Phenom II X2 555 BE from friend and same problem on POST beep like all is ok and block


----------



## kevinf

The new AMD boards 990x/fx are known to have issues unlocking.

It is against AMD spec to unlock, and AMD isn't going to make it easier. Click the "search this thread" and search for "unlock" for more details...


----------



## komodekork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14606352*
> NB voltage is default. CPU voltage is 1.425, althuogh this boosts to 1.46-1.47 on load and I have yet to solve the issue (it was fully stable at 1.425 on my 790X). CPU-NB is 1.35V, again as with my old 790X.
> 
> I have not initiated full overnight prime95 (although everything runs fully stable so far), I will be doing that after further tweaks to bus clock/voltages/etc.


Hm. Guess I just have a crappy 1055T.


----------



## zvonexp

kevinf - thq i send email to gigabyte, waiting response

Sory on bad english


----------



## DeViL92PL

i install beta bios f4e and my disk not load the windows

my disk samsung f3 1tb


----------



## xd_1771

^ DeViL: everything still goes through POST, correct?
Try loading optimized defaults and going from there


----------



## Rumilsurion

Have had this board for a little over 3 weeks now, was gonna go with the GA-990fxa-ud3 but I wasn't going to run sli so I didn't need (2) pci-e 16x slots. So I went with this board instead. Have had no issues, but with the "not being able to enter bios unless using usb 3.0 when AHCI is enabled". My settings (also posted in the phenom II x4 955 club forum).

Cpu: Phenom II x4 955
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4018mhz
ref*multi: 200.9 x20
CPU voltage: 1.400
CPU-NB: 1.200
nb frequency: 2612mhz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: DDR3 1600mhz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: GA-990xa-UD3
cooling: Noctua NH-D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;14671193*
> "not being able to enter bios unless using usb 3.0 when AHCI is enabled"


Where did you find out that it was this "specific" set of conditions that caused the USB keyboards not to let you in the bios? Since when did AHCI have anything to do with it?


----------



## DeViL92PL

i hope that gigabyte fixed core unlock, because I'm not going to buy a new processor x4 ;/
fu.... gigabyte


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14673195*
> Where did you find out that it was this "specific" set of conditions that caused the USB keyboards not to let you in the bios? Since when did AHCI have anything to do with it?


I stumbled upon this while configuring my SSD, to AHCI. When I had my WD black drive set as IDE in bios I had no problem getting into bios, when the keyboard was plugged into a 2.0 port. Since changing the bios to AHCI for my ssd to get best read/write speeds, everytime I wanted to get into the bios the screen would post to the AHCI immu screen and post the hard drives that were connected, and wouldn't allow me to get into bios at all just lock up the screen. So by trying different usb ports in the rear I/O. It just happened to allow me to enter bios when the keyboard was plugged into the usb 3.0 port.

Question are the temps for the north bridge seem a little high (picture below)


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;14677676*
> ...


Thanks for the detailed steps. I will try out those steps to confirm AHCI+USB3 fixes things. I had my USB3 controller disabled, so I never used those ports... hmmm.


----------



## Rumilsurion

What about your Northbridge temps, what are you getting for those. Wondering if those are a little high.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;14678652*
> What about your Northbridge temps, what are you getting for those. Wondering if those are a little high.


They are, that is very strange. you have an amazing case with super high airflow. I dont have exact numbers, but im sure it was around 40-50


----------



## xd_1771

My TMPIN0 in HWmonitor (or "Motherboard" sensor according to AIDA64) reads 34C. Of course I'm idling but in retrospect that is pretty good. I am assuming that TMPIN2, as with my old 790X board, is the VRMs; they are at 36C, and load at roughly the same temp as TMPIN1 (socket).

EDIT: During folding the northbridge temp remains pretty much unchanged. The VRM temp climbs slightly behind the CPU temp but loads at the same temp as socket temp - around 50C, fairly safe, and good considering they are passive cooled.
Of course, after noticing the loose chipset and MOSFET heatsinks, I spent some time pushing down on both with both thumbs just to ensure tightness


----------



## Rumilsurion

So TMPIN2 is the vrm's and not the north bridge?? If so why is yours at 50c and mine at 61c with prime95 on blend test??

Edit: CPUID monitor reads for me.

idle, room is fairly warm.

TMPIN0:27c
TMPIN1:32c
TMPIN2:48c

prime95 blend test.

TMPIN0:27c
TMPIN1:44c
TMPIN2:61c-65c

when prime95 cores reach between 48-53c just applied arctic silver 5 so I need to let it cure still, but are my VRMs TMPIN2 getting too hot. I made sure they are seated down well.


----------



## xd_1771

The northbridge/chipset temperature should not increase by much (if at all) during a stress test. TMPIN1 refers to the socket/CPU temperature. Your MOSFET heatsinks may be somewhat more loose or case airflow is not as good. At 61-65C you are fairly hot but far from being prone to failure. I gave my MOSFET heatsink a good downward push with two thumbs for a couple of minutes, after it actually came loose from the MOSFETs during installation. They load same temp as socket temp, just like on my old 790X. The MOSFET temps have no direct relation to the CPU temps though.


----------



## Rumilsurion

It's hard to say if I have bad air flow through my case, I have the haf-932 but I took out those 230mm fans and put (4) 120mm cooler master 69 cfm fans on the side for intake, (1) 120mm fan on the rear for exhaust, and (3) 120mm fans on the top for exhaust. Plus with the noctua NH-D14 the middle 140mm fan sits right at the same level as the VRM's so my cooling should me enough (I think). I also pushed down on the VRM cooler for atleast a minute. I have the computer overclocked to 4.0ghz but with low volts only 1.400 and the cpu-nb at 2600mhz at only 1.200 volts so it's not too much higher than stock volts. Mostly the VRM's stay between 45-55 when I play games only when I do stress test do they jump between 60c+. So do you think they could fry at these temps?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;14683143*
> It's hard to say if I have bad air flow through my case, I have the haf-932 but I took out those 230mm fans and put (4) 120mm cooler master 69 cfm fans on the side for intake, (1) 120mm fan on the rear for exhaust, and (3) 120mm fans on the top for exhaust. Plus with the noctua NH-D14 the middle 140mm fan sits right at the same level as the VRM's so my cooling should me enough (I think). I also pushed down on the VRM cooler for atleast a minute. I have the computer overclocked to 4.0ghz but with low volts only 1.400 and the cpu-nb at 2600mhz at only 1.200 volts so it's not too much higher than stock volts. Mostly the VRM's stay between 45-55 when I play games only when I do stress test do they jump between 60c+. So do you think they could fry at these temps?


Can you run OCCT Linpack 15 min test, post the resulting graph folder (zip), with all the temperature sensors enabled in options. Ill post mine when I get my desktop back up and running, its in pieces right now.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14683725*
> Can you run OCCT Linpack 15 min test, post the resulting graph folder (zip), with all the temperature sensors enabled in options. Ill post mine when I get my desktop back up and running, its in pieces right now.


OK I did OCCT Linpack for 15 minutes, the weird thing is when I ran the program I dont know if it froze the TMPIN2 sensor or corrected it but it stayed at 53c and hasn't moved I restarted the computer but it's still at 53c. Here in the occt linpack folder you asked for.

EDIT: Yes ok the TMPIN2 sensor for hwmonitor is now not working it used to go between 43-61c depending on the load since it was the VRM sensor. It just stays at 53c So what does that mean?


----------



## xd_1771

It seems like a bugged sensor.
Another user on AMD CPUs reports his TMPIN2 is hot, but has felt the northbridge heatsink and it does not feel very hot. I have told him to feel the VRM heatsink instead.

I wouldn't really worry about the VRM temperatures until they maybe pass 80C. These transistors are quality low rds (on) transistors, allowing for plenty of power delivery, and better heat tolerance.


----------



## kevinf

@xd, TMPIN2 ive always read was the NB temp on my Gigabyte 780G, lots of people like to think the same...I checked the MB manual, and it doesn't even list the third temp anywhere.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1013987-gigabyte-owners-whats-tmpin2-sensor-2.html#post13482671
You stated that the mobo TMPIN0 is actually the northbridge chipset temp in that post. Is there a way we can verify this once and for all? Gigabyte support (lol?). Looking for the sensor diodes on the board?


----------



## xd_1771

Touching certain heatsinks during load may work. Apparently while the NB chipset is supposed to be at 60+C, it doesn't feel hot at all, according to one user. Contacting Gigabyte support is also a good alternative. Since the northbridge chipset really only provides the PCI-E lanes and serves as HyperTransport hub for CPU, it shouldn't get very hot during CPU load.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14687384*
> Touching certain heatsinks during load may work. Apparently while the NB chipset is supposed to be at 60+C, it doesn't feel hot at all, according to one user. Contacting Gigabyte support is also a good alternative. Since the northbridge chipset really only provides the PCI-E lanes and serves as HyperTransport hub for CPU, it shouldn't get very hot during CPU load.


Unless you have an IGP like the 780G, then it gets pretty hot


----------



## xd_1771

Yeah IGPs are definitely where they can get fairly hot









---

One might notice a change in the owners thread; I have just expanded the thread so that it now also encompasses the Gigabyte 970A series boards. There is now one club on OCN for Gigabyte 990FX boards, and another for both 990X and 970 chipset boards.
Blue rules!


----------



## Rumilsurion

Well after having the computer off during the morning when I finally went to sleep. I woke up turn on the computer and check HWmonitor, and the TMPIN2 is working again it was at 44c and when I ran prime95 it was reading the temps as it was going higher.

EDIT: OK so I just ran prime95 because I wanted to touch the 2 heatsinks to see which one was getting hot. The temps I got in hwmonitor were.

TMPIN0:33c
TMPIN1:50c
TMPIN2:66c

With the side case off the temps did go higher than before. So I touched the VRM's they seemed warm to the touch. The north bridge seemed to get hot, I could hold my finger there but, it was getting hot. So I'm confused to which HWmonitor is reading what sensor/heatsink, because at 66c the VRM's should have been hot to the touch but they were just warm.

Second EDIT: So I check again with the side panel off and touched the VRMs and north bridge heat sinks. The north bridge was hot not just warm but hot. The VRM was warm/hot but not as hot at the north bridge. So should I just buy a new GA-990xa-UD3 from NCIX and sell this one on Craigslist for 100 dollars or don't worry about it.


----------



## Iceeman

what do u think is hot?


----------



## kevinf

So i was wrong, both TMPin1 and TMPin2 scalled perfectly with cpu usage, and went up almost to 60deg. tmpin0 wouldn't surprise me as being ambient, as my room was super hot that night.

Custom temp 1 = TMPIN0
Custom temp 2 = TMPIN1
GPU3 Temp = TMPIN2
GPU1 temp = actual HD4830 graphics card core temp.

Sorry for the funny names, they only let you do 2 custom temps, so i put the other one under a gpu sensor.

I also contacted gigabyte support, see if I get a good answer about the specifics about the other sensor readings.


----------



## xd_1771

I wouldn't call that a reason to re-buy your mobo on NCIX, esp. because the likelihood is you got it on sale.
It seems to make more sense that the NB and MOSFETs is between TMPIN1 and TMPIN2... (I think TMPIN1 is socket temp though); although it should be noted, if the MOSFET heatsink is not making very good contact with the MOSFETs themselves, the temperature may be higher than you think (temp sensors are on the board).


----------



## Rumilsurion

I was reading a forum http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=6042.0
and it seems that another guy is having these same temps when he is running prime95 his temps were even hotter than myself he was getting.

TMPIN0:42c
TMPIN1:58c
TMPIN2:67c

So I guess these boards just run hot it seems odd. Has anyone taken off the north bridge heat sink and, check the contact between the thermal tape they use on the chip to see if it makes good contact. I'm thinking of taking off mine and using some NT-H1 thermal paste, to see if that helps, drop temp.

Edit: after reading the GA-990fxa-ud3 forum on overclock.net. A lot of people are having really high temps when reading from HWmonitor one guys TMPIN2 was at 90c so I'll just keep this board until they release a rev 2.0 and buy that one.


----------



## Matas

I made another study: decreasing Phenom II X4 CPU voltage from stock 1.314v to 1.186v lowered TMPIN2 sensor temp by ~3-5C in idle, so I think it's deffinitely VRM sensor. On the hand, setting 12cm fan directly to VRM radiator didn't make any victory - temperature was the same as w/o fan.


----------



## Rumilsurion

OK so if TMPIN2 is VRM, I could see that since when I changed my setting from 4.0ghz CPU to stock the temp did drop. Would TMPIN1 be the north bridge because I don't think TMPIN0 is the north bridge, not at the temps I am reading them to touching the heat sink because the heat sink was a lot hotter than 28c. I would still like to hear from other people on what the temps that HWmonitor is reading, like which is really which.

TMPIN0: motherboard sensor ???
TMPIN1: north bridge or vrms ???
TMPIN2: vrms or north bridge ???


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;14693948*
> so I'll just keep this board until they release a rev 2.0 and buy that one.


What do you plan on doing with the old board then?! Any way to exchange it w/out loosing money?

What if the Tmpin0 is northbridge aka motherboard temp, and Tmpin1-2 is Cpusocket/vrm, it would explain why they are both high, following cpu temps. At ~60deg C, VRM is still in OK temp range, gota remember we are using 125W OC'ed cpu. VRMs are designed to be hot, any DC-DC regulator does.

@XD, i assume these low rds on VRMs are switching regulators (efficient, slightly colder, less accurate), rather than linear regulators (not efficient and hot, but more accurate)?


----------



## Rumilsurion

If TMPIN0 is the north bridge why is it getting so hot? I ran prime95 touched the north bridge heat sink and it was hot to the touch while hwmonitor was telling me it was only TMPIN0: 28c. Would 28c be hot too the touch?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;14697113*
> If TMPIN0 is the north bridge why is it getting so hot? I ran prime95 touched the north bridge heat sink and it was hot to the touch while hwmonitor was telling me it was only TMPIN0: 28c. Would 28c be hot too the touch?


What temperatures are considered just too hot to touch, comfortably hot, luke warm, tepid, cool to the to

Maybe?


----------



## zvonexp

Can someone get from Gigabyte New beta bios, on global support they think my cpu is not unlockabile


----------



## Rumilsurion

I'm going to buy a digital thermometer and check the heat sink temps and see which one is which that HWmonitor is reading once and for all.


----------



## xd_1771

TMPIN1 should be the "socket temp"...


----------



## Rumilsurion

I know this is off topic, but I looked and looked for a digital thermometer, with a probe on it. So I could read the temperatures, from the heat sinks on the motherboard. I looked on Canadian tire, home depot, princess auto, radio shack, the source. All I could find were multimeter, with build in temperature reads or BBQ thermometers, with a metal probe that you insert into the meat that you are cooking. So would I be able to use a BBQ digital temperature probe would that give me good readings.

Would something like this work?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brows....jsp?locale=en

Or if you guys know where I could buy a good digital temperature meter, that would be great.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


I know this is off topic, but I looked and looked for a digital thermometer, with a probe on it. So I could read the temperatures, from the heat sinks on the motherboard. I looked on Canadian tire, home depot, princess auto, radio shack, the source. All I could find were multimeter, with build in temperature reads or BBQ thermometers, with a metal probe that you insert into the meat that you are cooking. So would I be able to use a BBQ digital temperature probe would that give me good readings.

Would something like this work?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brows....jsp?locale=en

Or if you guys know where I could buy a good digital temperature meter, that would be great.


I have a very similar one from sears, same probe, its FAR TOO LONG to do anything useful, even for meats, it looses a lot of accuracy due to the long probe not being fully inserted into the meats. I looked again at the link you provided, and apparently "confirmed with NZXT sentry 2 probes, 0=southbridge, 1=northbridge, 2=mosfet". i dont really believe they would bother putting a temp sensor in the southbridge though, so I dont know how valid his results are.


----------



## Rumilsurion

I always thought that TMPIN1 was the north bridge temp sensor. Like you I don't know what TMPIN0 is, it could be the south bridge since when I touched it. It was mildly warm, and would follow the temperature that was being recorded in hwmonitor.


----------



## zvonexp

My board is Cool


----------



## Rumilsurion

Yes your board runs cold, But you aren't pulling as much watts as we are. So it's hard to compare between boards when you are pulling 8.20w at idle while I am pulling 115.5w at idle.

Kevinf anymore news on which senson in HWmonitor is which. Or XD_1771 have you heard anything more.


----------



## zvonexp

No thats not reason, reason is i have Two Arctic F12 on case left side and direct on mobo they send air


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp;14717676*
> No thats not reason, reason is i have Two Arctic F12 on case left side and direct on mobo they send air


That is exactly the reason. Your vrms (TMPIN2) run cold because the voltage, your CPU is only pulling 0.83 volts at idle. So the voltage that is passing through your vrms is low, so they produce less heat. I have the haf-932 case with 4 120mm cooler master fans producing 69cfm each fan. I have massive air flow toward my heat sinks. at idle my TMPIN0 is at 27c my TMPIN1 is at 33c but my TMPIN2 is at 47c because my cpu is pulling 1.400v so my vrms become hotter due to the voltage passing through them. Higher voltages equal more heat to deal with. So that is why your board is running cooler, compared to other peoples boards with higher overclocked CPU's.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp;14710862*
> My board is Cool


I never checked the specs until now, 20W TDP! Didn't know amd made those chips, compared to the 125W TDP of our phenoms, thats pretty impressive.

How does it perform? Have you used one of those Atom netbooks? Comparison?

Surprised you have such a beastly graphics card with that rig, i assume your waiting for dozer with the cheapest CPU you could find?


----------



## zvonexp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevinf*


I never checked the specs until now, 20W TDP! Didn't know amd made those chips, compared to the 125W TDP of our phenoms, thats pretty impressive.

How does it perform? Have you used one of those Atom netbooks? Comparison?

Surprised you have such a beastly graphics card with that rig, i assume your waiting for dozer with the cheapest CPU you could find?



Jap this Athlon II 160u but i can unlock him into 260u but this BIOS is bad and every time when i enable unlock, pc freeze on POST Screen, i used Atom but, atom is nothing for this, this athlon can run every game what u want, not on MAX but Low / Medium withot problems, i playing with friend Crysis 2 on 1024 x 768, and no lag or something, i will download FRAPS to see how much FPS i have, yes i wait dozer. But i buyed on eBay auction, x3 440 for 8 dolars and waiting Him







If someone want buy this athlon i will sold him


----------



## Rumilsurion

Hey Zvonexp, sorry if I sounded rude, I should have said. "Those are great temperatures you are getting from that board". Instead I jumped the gun without thinking to thoroughly. You do have a nice rig. I thought you wouldn't have such powerful components, in your setup and have that Athlon if you weren't waiting for the new FX CPU's (bulldozer).

Sorry for being a ASS, nice temperatures.


----------



## zvonexp

No problem, does someone have new bios which fix unlockings core

( sry bad english )


----------



## kevinf

tech support aint what it used to be. Best ever is TekSavvy ISP in ontario, smart, easy to understand ppl answer the phone. Any email support pales in comparison to smart humans.

----
Answer : Dear Customer,

The I/O iTE IT8720 chip controls all the sensor on the motherboard.
Question - 1121548
From : kevin [ ]
Sent : 8/24/2011 03:51
Question : Could i please get a definitive answer, where are the following temperature sensors are located? CPU socket? CPU voltage regulation module (VRM)? 990X Northbridge? Motherboard/system ambient air? Other?

TMPIN0
TMPIN1
TMPIN2

Those are the names reported by various monitoring software.

THANK YOU








---


----------



## v3dgames

Just a update on F4e Bios. I have been using this version for about a week now
and I have not had any problems getting into the bios or boot menu. The keyboard is connected to one of the USB 2.0 Ports and AHCI mode is enabled for all Sata ports.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14724573*
> tech support aint what it used to be. Best ever is TekSavvy ISP in ontario, smart, easy to understand ppl answer the phone. Any email support pales in comparison to smart humans.
> 
> ----
> Answer : Dear Customer,
> 
> The I/O iTE IT8720 chip controls all the sensor on the motherboard.
> Question - 1121548
> From : kevin [ ]
> Sent : 8/24/2011 03:51
> Question : Could i please get a definitive answer, where are the following temperature sensors are located? CPU socket? CPU voltage regulation module (VRM)? 990X Northbridge? Motherboard/system ambient air? Other?
> 
> TMPIN0
> TMPIN1
> TMPIN2
> 
> Those are the names reported by various monitoring software.
> 
> THANK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Wow they did not answer anything.


----------



## Jayster

Validation.








Fairly happy with that for my first time overclocking.
Btw Rumilsurion entered details wrong.


----------



## xd_1771

^ Hate to wreck someone's day but the tests have to be at the "high" level, utilising 2048MB of RAM








It's a better way of testing anyway.


----------



## Jayster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


^ Hate to wreck someone's day but the tests have to be at the "high" level, utilising 2048MB of RAM








It's a better way of testing anyway.


No problem I will do it now.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Btw Rumilsurion entered details wrong.


What do you mean I entered my details wrong??


----------



## Jayster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


What do you mean I entered my details wrong??


4.18Ghz, 200 x 20, its 4.018.

Is this ok for validation?








I am just trying the different programs to see what one I like.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Here yea go. My Arctic silver 5 still hasn't cured yet so my temps on my cpu cores are still alittle high.


----------



## xd_1771

Yes both of you that will pass as verified owner


----------



## kevinf

I finally got my new board installed from ncix, tmpin2 is +10c hotter then my old board, and its colder in the house today. (Core temp 7c lower, tmpin0 4c lower, tmpin1 4c lower).

I also got a Vboost this time







, i think this is due to my 12V line being at 12.15, with old board it was 12.05... throwing off VRM? attached is OCCT core voltage from old and new board.. same settings, same bios.

If i can back down my Vcore a bit, and at these core temps, I might be able to run 4.4 24/7 now









at 64C, i touched my VRM heatsink, they SUCK. the top (thick) part is cold, the lower section touching the chips is burning hot, i could not touch it for more then half a second. Tmpin2 = VRM, no doubt about it now. Bad temperature distribution in the metal.

Northbridge at the lower part, was still only ambiently warm, southbridge was cold. 48 could be socket temp, as cores are at 51 and 48C didn't correspond to the temperature I was feeling on NB.


----------



## Rumilsurion

So after touching my north bridge and feeling that it was hot to the touch. I got curious to see what thermal material they used underneath the heat sink. I begun by remove my motherboard from my case and removed the north bridge heat sink. As you can see they use a thin thermal tape to transfer heat from the chip to the heat sink. I did my best by removing the thermal tape from both the chip and heat sink. I used some NT-H1 thermal compound, I placed a small drop on the center of the north bridge chip and checked for thermal spread. After I saw that the spread of the paste covered the whole area of the chip, I cleaned off both surfaces and reapplied a small drop of NT-H1. I reattached the heat sink making sure it was firmly pressed down to make contact with the thermal paste. Reassembled the computer and ran prime95, intelburntest, and everything ran fine. Seeing as we can't determined which temperature that HWmonitor is reading I can't say if it has helped by dropping temps, But after touching the north bridge again it is only warm to the touch and not hot.


























































Edit: I'm thinking that TMPIN0 is the north bridge temperature sensor. After looking through pictures of before and after of doing stress test my TMPIN0 has dropped by 3c degrees. Since I put the new thermal paste on it.


----------



## rawsteel

My tmpin2 idles at 48c on my GA-990FXA-UD5 at stock settings after cold booting but when my PC wakes from Hibernation (standby) i noticed the temps for tmpin2 are 10c lower even after a few hours the temps still show different only when i reboot the temps go back is anyone else getting this problem.?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel;14770424*
> My tmpin2 idles at 48c on my GA-990FXA-UD5 at stock settings after cold booting but when my PC wakes from Hibernation (standby) i noticed the temps for tmpin2 are 10c lower even after a few hours the temps still show different only when i reboot the temps go back is anyone else getting this problem.?


Yes I had that happen to me before when I also put the computer to sleep. I checked hwmonitor when I turned it back on from sleep and the temps for TMPIN2 were around the mid 30's, which is really low compared to start up temps of low 40's.


----------



## rawsteel

My TMPIN2 seems a tad high for idle at stock settings maby i should Hibernat it more often..lol


----------



## Rumilsurion

How is your cooling inside your case? Maybe upgrade you fans so your intake and exhaust equals. So you don't have low pressure inside the case for better cooling. If you case allows for a top mounted fan use it because hot air likes to rise.


----------



## rawsteel

Its not to bad i think but i have the following setup in my Lian Li PC-9F..

2 Scythe 120mm Slip Stream intakes and one Lian Li 140mm exhaust at the top all fans are on a scythe speed fan Controller


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


How is your cooling inside your case? Maybe upgrade you fans so your intake and exhaust equals. So you don't have low pressure inside the case for better cooling. If you case allows for a top mounted fan use it because hot air likes to rise.


While I agree with most of your statement, someone on this forum debunked the theory about the hot air. Apparently, air (hot or not) moves wherever you want it to move. Roughly quoted "if the air sits around long enough for convection to heat the air and rise, you don't have good airflow to begin with"

That being said, having cold air intake at bottom front, and top rear exhausts are still the best.

I would agree that tmpin0 = system/motherboard sensor, which happens to be located on NB.


----------



## rawsteel

Do you think tmpin2 is VRM or Southbridge ?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel;14771710*
> Do you think tmpin2 is VRM or Southbridge ?


VRM. SB doesn't get hot, unless maybe your doing crazy 6 HDD raid test.


----------



## zvonexp

Guys i will make just little off topic i dont want making threads because my english is not good, I know 19,09 amd shipping bulldozer, but Bulldozer cant beat Sandy Bridge

http://www.fudzilla.com/processors/item/23908-bulldozer-comes-on-september-19th


----------



## Iceeman

f4 bios is on site


----------



## zvonexp

I love you, but i just want now does GIGABYTE Fix CPU Unlock function


----------



## rawsteel

I have a 120mm fan that gos up to 1900RPM blowing over the top heat sink and the north bridge but TMPIN2 doesnt seem to want to change temp at all still idling at 48c to 50c with no overclocking, changing the fan speed does not seem to affect the temp either rather strange but everything else seems normal.. damn u tmpin2!


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rawsteel*


I have a 120mm fan that gos up to 1900RPM blowing over the top heat sink and the north bridge but TMPIN2 doesnt seem to want to change temp at all still idling at 48c to 50c with no overclocking, changing the fan speed does not seem to affect the temp either rather strange but everything else seems normal.. damn u tmpin2!


That seems odd, in my case when I have the side panel off the TMPIN2 sits around 64c when I'm running prime95. When I put the side panel back on it drops the temp to around 60-61c, so I know that my 4 side fans are cooling it down. Maybe you just need more fans. Even if your fan is spinning at 1900rpm it might have low cubic feet per minute (CFM), check to see how much CFM your fan is rated for.


----------



## rawsteel

Scythe 120mm SlipStream 1900RPM Fan The SY1225SL12SH (1900RPM) moves 110.31CFM at 37.0dBA. seems like it would push enough air over the heat sinks


----------



## xd_1771

Taken note of the F4 BIOS on the GA-990XA-UD3. It appears to be a matured and finished F4E. Will update with my results on F4 tomorrow.

EDIT: Well, look at what we have here...


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rawsteel*


Scythe 120mm SlipStream 1900RPM Fan The SY1225SL12SH (1900RPM) moves 110.31CFM at 37.0dBA. seems like it would push enough air over the heat sinks


OK, try taking off you side panel and push down on your vrm heat sink with your fingers to try and see if maybe the heat sink wasn't making good contact, with the vrms. Don't push too hard just enough force to see if the heat sink is making contact. Run prime95 after wards and monitor your temps after a ten minute run and write back what those results are.


----------



## rawsteel

The heat sink seems to make good contact the max temp in HWMonitor after running prime for a bit was 74c for TMPIN2


----------



## xd_1771

F5 BIOS has been released now for the GA-990XA-UD3!!! (That was fast!)
More AM3+ code updating and "touch BIOS" hybrid EFI interface support.

New BIOS for the 970 boards too now.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel;14783376*
> The heat sink seems to make good contact the max temp in HWMonitor after running prime for a bit was 74c for TMPIN2


Those temps seem to be a bit high for stock settings. How many fans are you using for exhaust, even though you have that 120mm fan blowing cool air down onto the vrm heat sink if you don't have enough exhaust, the hot air is just building up in the case. When you run prime95 touch your case does it feel warm, hot, or cold. Bad air flow could be rising your temps what are CPU temps when you run prime95?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14786625*
> F5 BIOS has been released now for the GA-990XA-UD3!!! (That was fast!)
> More AM3+ code updating and "touch BIOS" hybrid EFI interface support.
> 
> New BIOS for the 970 boards too now.


Have any of these new updated Bios have fixed the keyboard issue from when AHCI is enabled, or are they just updates for further new CPU's.


----------



## xd_1771

They might (and it is not mentioned).
I haven't been able to update BIOS, Q-Flash is not recognizing my 8GB flash drive.


----------



## Iceeman

Lol i was just about to write about the F5 Bios

f4 did a new icon for sound with Dolby Home Theater and a lot of settings game video music
in 4e there was an line calibration setting or something like that f4 don't have it anymore

just updated to F5 at first look nothing new
this touch thingy is good for seeing in windows what settings u have in bios

BTW i have usb keyboard and AHCI enabled no problems with any bios


----------



## xd_1771

LLC? Removed in F4?
Interesting, perhaps the vDroop (or vBoost?) issue has been addressed.

Don't really care about Dolby home theatre, I have a sound card!


----------



## Rumilsurion

I'll just wait till xd_1771 flashes his bios to F5 and see what he has to say. I don't really need to change since my computer is running great. That touch bios looks interesting.


----------



## zvonexp

Can someone upload BIOS i cant download from GIGABYTE


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;14787909*
> I'll just wait till xd_1771 flashes his bios to F5 and see what he has to say. I don't really need to change since my computer is running great. That touch bios looks interesting.


Wow, us launch day happy ppl could have missed a really important feature if we didn't update our bios! They should have advertised it better during product launch [that it was going to be released soon].

Looking forward to using it tonight! Sounds like a much better alternative to EFI bios as those seem buggy according to threads. Hopefully they add support for exporting bios (OC) profiles.

Wonder what CPU code they added to F5? CPU support list looks same.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp;14788048*
> Can someone upload BIOS i cant download from GIGABYTE


F5:
http://tinyurl.com/4x9ontq expires Sept 8th.


----------



## Raven.7

I went ahead and ordered this motherboard after I was freaked out by Mr. OP/MOD himself about my whole system blowing up lol









Any idea if it might be possible to keep my RAID0 array coming from a SB850 without having to wipe out 900GB worth of data? Any help is much appreciated.

Also, how are 1090T overclocks looking?


----------



## Matas

Can confirm: F5 doesn't have LLC, CPU voltage still fluctuates. There are some new RAM O.E.C.P profiles.
Talking about Touch BIOS, there is a big bug regarding C&Q. At BIOS it's disabled, but Touch BIOS shows enabled. Also, it loads slowly even at SSD.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Confirm: F5 bios fixes usb keyboards when achi is enabled. Also if bus speed is set to auto will read 201.3mhz instead of 200mhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matas*


Can confirm: F5 doesn't have LLC, CPU voltage still fluctuates.


Can confirm with Matas that CPU voltage still fluctuates, set in bios 1.400volts, HWmonitor reads between 1.39 to 1.42 when running stress test.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matas*


Also, it loads slowly even at SSD.


I have found the opposite, my read/write speeds have increased after running Atto disk benchmark since flashing to the new f5 bios and boot times are very quick.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


I went ahead and ordered this motherboard after I was freaked out by Mr. OP/MOD himself about my whole system blowing up lol









Any idea if it might be possible to keep my RAID0 array coming from a SB850 without having to wipe out 900GB worth of data? Any help is much appreciated.

Also, how are 1090T overclocks looking?


I *think* you will be fine but you may have to install new RAID drivers. I'm not entirely sure though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


I'll just wait till xd_1771 flashes his bios to F5 and see what he has to say. I don't really need to change since my computer is running great. That touch bios looks interesting.


You actually might not find any info from me very useful, I've been running F4E from the moment I got this motherboard and haven't really ever experienced any BIOS-related problems







just that annoying vBoost...


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I *think* you will be fine but you may have to install new RAID drivers. I'm not entirely sure though.


But how would I go about keeping my Windows 7 installation intact? That is my biggest issue.

I'm sure I might be able to figure it out once I go into the Windows 7 installation disk, but I would like to be ready to respond being the case that there isn't a possible method on that installation data.


----------



## xd_1771

I was able to keep my Win7 installation intact moving from my 790X motherboard to this 990X motherboard, with some driver reinstallation required. It of course isn't a RAID setup, but may be a useful tip.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


You actually might not find any info from me very useful, I've been running F4E from the moment I got this motherboard and haven't really ever experienced any BIOS-related problems







just that annoying vBoost...


I flashed to bios F5 and all the problems I was having, have been fixed.


----------



## rawsteel

I currently have one top 140mm fan as exhaust (Lian Li 1200rpm) which is close to the top heat sink and the front and back intakes both 120mm, The CPU never gos over 55c when running prime 95 but the side of the case does feel warm to touch after benchmarking. Is there anything you can under volt to drop the TMPIN2 temps a notch.?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel;14794223*
> I currently have one top 140mm fan as exhaust (Lian Li 1200rpm) which is close to the top heat sink and the front and back intakes both 120mm, The CPU never gos over 55c when running prime 95 but the side of the case does feel warm to touch after benchmarking. Is there anything you can under volt to drop the TMPIN2 temps a notch.?


You said that your rear fan you use for intake? Try and reverse it and use it as exhaust try having 2 fans for exhaust. Can you take a picture of the inside of your case so I can get an idea of how crammed your components are. Is your computer on the floor? does it have enough ventilation? is your room hot? all of these can add to why your computer runs hot. Try reapply your thermal compound your temps seem to be a little high for stock configuration for an aftermarket cooler, the heat coming off your cooler can effect your surrounding components. Or you could go into your bios and set the voltages to manual and set your CPU to 1.350 volts try that and see if your temps drop run prime95 or OCCT to make sure it still runs stable undervolting it. Here I found this picture at tomshardware it can give you alittle knowledge when undervolting.


----------



## rawsteel

Will it lower TMPIN2 temps.? the CPU temps are fine


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel;14794810*
> Will it lower TMPIN2 temps.? the CPU temps are fine


Yes by lowering your CPU voltage, your VRM temperature (TMPIN2) should drop. I would also wait for xd_1771 input as he is the guru of VRM.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;14794368*
> You said that your rear fan you use for intake? Try and reverse it and use it as exhaust try having 2 fans for exhaust. Can you take a picture of the inside of your case so I can get an idea of how crammed your components are. Is your computer on the floor? does it have enough ventilation? is your room hot? all of these can add to why your computer runs hot. Try reapply your thermal compound your temps seem to be a little high for stock configuration for an aftermarket cooler, the heat coming off your cooler can effect your surrounding components. Or you could go into your bios and set the voltages to manual and set your CPU to 1.350 volts try that and see if your temps drop run prime95 or OCCT to make sure it still runs stable undervolting it. Here I found this picture at tomshardware it can give you alittle knowledge when undervolting.


link to th article? those power on load numbers seem way off.


----------



## Raven.7

Got my MOBO today and I got it setup and everything but I was unable to boot up because I had to leave for work. I'd really appreciate it if someone has any info they can share regarding keeping my OS intact going from an SB850 to an SB950.


----------



## xd_1771

I suggest you go to the hard drives section and ask there (also).

----

Lowering voltage will help lower VRM temperatures as processors require less power with lower voltage. The TDP numbers on that chart may be for the entire system and not just the CPU.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I suggest you go to the hard drives section and ask there (also).


Ok, will do.

Also, second question. Considering the fact that this is an 8+2 board, is it safe to bring up my CPU to 3.8GHz and install my dual fan Hyper212+ or...?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevinf*


link to th article? those power on load numbers seem way off.


You asked for the link to that chart http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...om,2348-4.html

I understand that the 955 CPU they are using is the C2 reversion so voltages and watts could be different, but the chart was just a idea of how low you can under volt.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


Ok, will do.

Also, second question. Considering the fact that this is an 8+2 board, is it safe to bring up my CPU to 3.8GHz and install my dual fan Hyper212+ or...?


You should have no problem overclocking with that motherboard. A lot of us are running 4.0 ghz and higher 24/7 stable. It's a very good motherboard, just make sure to Q-flash to the newest bios from gigabyte.


----------



## Raven.7

I forgot to mention my CPU is a 1090T btw :s


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


Ok, will do.

Also, second question. Considering the fact that this is an 8+2 board, is it safe to bring up my CPU to 3.8GHz and install my dual fan Hyper212+ or...?


I run an x6 at 4Ghz with the NH-D14 on this board. Ensuring VRM temps are low and the heatsink mounting is tight enough, go ahead


----------



## Raven.7

As far as the BIOS goes...do I go straight to F5 or do I have to install every single one of em in order?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


As far as the BIOS goes...do I go straight to F5 or do I have to install every single one of em in order?


straight to F5 works, it erases current bios completely before flashing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


You asked for the link to that chart http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...om,2348-4.html.


now it makes sense, system voltage









For reference so i can write these down:
HTPC (dual core 65W TDP, no gfx, HD3200 onboard, prime95 load):
stock: 82W idle CnQ, 88W idle, 138W load
oc: 102W idle, 165W load

Sig rig (quad core 125W TDP, 4830 OCed w/ out voltage mod)
stock: 136W idle, 218W prime95, 275W prime95 + OCCT GPU.
oc: 165W idle, 285W prime95, 345W prime95 + OCCT GPU, standby 10W, off 10W (surprising)? 
Something wrong with this 10 while OFF, WOL is disabled, perhaps its the on/off charge? OFF should be << SB. Also my 12V line is fluctuating a lot more now.

Measured using a $25 energy meter

See you don't need a massive PSU! 276/550W used (276/0.8 efficiency = 345). 4830 consumes about 110w at load. Rare to max out 4 cores while maxing out GPU as well anyways...


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Question for you all. I have a friend looking to build for BD and is looking for a cheap but good board. He will NOT be running any SLI or Crossfire but will OC. How is this board

Seems like a good Single card OC board but i figured id ask first before he orders

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128519


----------



## Raven.7

EDIT: NVM, got it working!

All looking good! Waiting for my windows 7 install so we can parte









Last questions:

I updated to F5 but i still have the same crappy interface...?

Is it better to OC through AMD OverDrive or BIOS?


----------



## xd_1771

BIOS flashing on these boards is pretty much totally safe, thanks to DualBIOS, which has been standard on most GIGABYTE boards for awhile.
The first post recommends to OC via BIOS, as does everybody.

The 970A-UD3 should do the job







it's even cheaper if you buy on Superbiiz[/URL] and use code RELAX ($98 + shipping)


----------



## Raven.7

What temperatures should I be looking at here to make sure everything is good?


----------



## Raven.7

Here is my overclock, any tips? Stable through 30 minutes of Prime95. Just set the multiplier to 19x and disabled turbo core and left the voltage at stock. Temps maxing out at 42C.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981353


----------



## Raven.7

NVM, after looking around i found out the core voltage is right.


----------



## xd_1771

Needs more Prime95 (30 minutes not really that good an indicator of stability







) but otherwise you are just fine. You may be interested in IntelBurnTest for a quicker test for the CPU.

One thing I noticed about everyone's 990XA-UD3s.... regardless of PSU, the 12V always reads about 12.29V in HWMonitor. It is like that on mine, whereas on my old board this value used to be closer to 11.921V (which is pretty close to what the BIOS says on my 990XA).


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14805077*
> Needs more Prime95 (30 minutes not really that good an indicator of stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but otherwise you are just fine. You may be interested in IntelBurnTest for a quicker test for the CPU.
> 
> One thing I noticed about everyone's 990XA-UD3s.... regardless of PSU, the 12V always reads about 12.29V in HWMonitor. It is like that on mine, whereas on my old board this value used to be closer to 11.921V (which is pretty close to what the BIOS says on my 990XA).


I'm hearing a lot about raising the NB/CPU, thoughts?


----------



## xd_1771

That will unlock some useful memory bandwidth, yes.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14805294*
> That will unlock some useful memory bandwidth, yes.


What speed/voltage would you recommend?


----------



## xd_1771

Depends on your chip. All have different overclocking results.
OC it when you're done with the CPU clock.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14805077*
> One thing I noticed about everyone's 990XA-UD3s.... regardless of PSU, the 12V always reads about 12.29V in HWMonitor. It is like that on mine, whereas on my old board this value used to be closer to 11.921V (which is pretty close to what the BIOS says on my 990XA).


Thanks thats reassuring







Thought my PSU was getting old. Will check bios readings.


----------



## Raven.7

My motherboard seems to have my ram defaulted to 1333MHz even though Patriot has it listed as the 1600LE(AKA, 1600MHz).

A)Would it be safe to change it manually?
B)Would it even matter performance wise?


----------



## xd_1771

Yes, change it manually. Depending on your tasks it can matter performance wise, but it can also matter stability wise.


----------



## anotherengineer

Cold boot issues, restart issues, no boot, no post issues, etc.

System Gigabyte GA-990xa-ud3, powercolor 6850, g.skill ddr3-1866 GB kit, 500W seasonic, WD black 640gb, amd 955be

OK so my old system was basically the same, Upgraded the mobo, ram and video card.

So problem, booted ok first few times, then restarted and nothing, no beeps, no post. Cleared CMOS , got into BIOS, exited no boot.

So basically 8/10 times no beep, no boot, no post. 1/10 times, 1 beep, get BIOS screen, and no boot, 1/10, boots normally.

Trouble shooting, updated the BIOS, if anything it made it worse, tried, default bios settings, optimal settings, and fail safe settings and custom settings, all the same thing.

When it does boot it funtions normally, restart it and it usually doesn't reboot. When it was running, I ran prime95 for 12 hours CPU test, everything passed.

Booted to memtest86 (not +) ran over night, said passed, however the blue memtest screen had garbled text all alover the screen.

So I think after prime 95 I can rule out the CPU? so its down to the Ram, mobo and video card for the grief? I am going to try putting in my 4850 in the morning and trying that. Could the CPU still be a culprit? I tried setting the ram manually to 1333, with a bump to 1.55V and still the same thing.
Need some serious help, getting close to the 30 day return date.

Thanks


----------



## rawsteel

Try changing the PSU 500W seems a little low


----------



## xd_1771

Single 6850 on 500W is fine.
There may be something (aside from the RAM?) corrupting data and causing instability.
Have you tried updating to the latest BIOS?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Have you tried a different hard drive? The no boot sounds like a hard drive issue or could be faulty ram if you aren't getting it to post. Try one stick of ram and see if it post.


----------



## xd_1771

Bump - Newegg price down $5 to $135


----------



## DeViL92PL

gigabyte fixed core unlock in f5?


----------



## xd_1771

^ They did? I'm not sure.


----------



## anotherengineer

Well, 60 tries later and 3 cmos checksum errors, I think I have to say its the mobo.

I did reflash to F4 and its somewhat co-operative now. Occasionally it will hang after the BIOS splash screen and quite often it hangs when being restarted, (it doesn't boot back up)

Memtest 86+ 4.20 ran 3 loops no errors or issues. Prime 95 cpu burn ran from within windows for 12 hours with no issue. And I havent tried furmark on the vidcard yet.

Anyone know what the checksum is supposed to be for this mobo?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Has anyone done any testing with SSD's and the GA-990xa-UD3? I have a Mushkin Chronos 120gb sata 3.0 6gb/sec ssd. Wondering what other people are getting with their ssd's for read/write speeds. Seems like the AMD 950 south bridge isn't as fast as some of the Intel's.

Using ATTO Disk Benchmark and AMD's latest ACHI driver 1.2.1.296










My driver is 70% full

For the ATTO benchmark you can download it here.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1749/ATTO%20Disk%20Benchmark%20v2.46.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotherengineer;14837656*
> Well, 60 tries later and 3 cmos checksum errors, I think I have to say its the mobo.
> 
> I did reflash to F4 and its somewhat co-operative now. Occasionally it will hang after the BIOS splash screen and quite often it hangs when being restarted, (it doesn't boot back up)
> 
> Memtest 86+ 4.20 ran 3 loops no errors or issues. Prime 95 cpu burn ran from within windows for 12 hours with no issue. And I havent tried furmark on the vidcard yet.
> 
> Anyone know what the checksum is supposed to be for this mobo?


Have you gone into Systemconfig and turned off programs that you don't need to run at start up? It can sometimes take forever for all of them to load if you have alot of programs that start at load up.









Or you can try going into the boot tab in systemconfig, and check the No GUI Boot box it will cancel the window splash when you load into windows might help with the hang at loading into windows.









You can do other tweaks in your bios. Enter, Advance Bios feature, you can try disabling AMD C1E support it's a power saving option that you can turn off and see if it helps. Also turn off Full Screen Logo Show set it to disable. Set Init Display First to PEG. After that enter Integrated Peripherals, check with OnChip SATA Type is enabled IDE is default and should work fine for standard hard drives, make sure onchip sata3.0 support is enabled as it is backwards compatible. Another thing that people on a different forum say is to not load up on many usb devices because they can also slow down your boot time.


----------



## Jayster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;14837680*
> Has anyone done any testing with SSD's and the GA-990xa-UD3? I have a Mushkin Chronos 120gb sata 3.0 6gb/sec ssd. Wondering what other people are getting with their ssd's for read/write speeds. Seems like the AMD 950 south bridge isn't as fast as some of the Intel's.
> 
> Using ATTO Disk Benchmark and AMD's latest ACHI driver 1.2.1.296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My driver is 70% full
> 
> For the ATTO benchmark you can download it here.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1749/ATTO%20Disk%20Benchmark%20v2.46.html











Vertex 2 60GB fairly close to my max speeds and similar to the Q8300 setup I upgraded from. I would never expect full speeds off a drive that has anything on it.


----------



## JunkoXan

my 990xa fried in the hurricane irene so i no longer have it anymore


----------



## xd_1771

Lightning strike?








RMA or not getting another?


----------



## JunkoXan

RMA is becoming.... problemmatic cause it was during the the post date of getting power put back on that it fried and by thier warranty it's not covered by what i see







.

the PCI-Express and whatever else fried but my 3D Card survived the fry surprisingly my dad is using it and now he won't return it xD lol

i aint got the money to get another lost quite a bit in terms of funds and and other hardware due to the hurricane


----------



## JunkoXan

well i found out that my motherboard should be servicable so i need to find the RMA form so i can RMA it >_< gah.

any clues? first time i ever RMA'd a computer part to manufacture


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan;14871546*
> well i found out that my motherboard should be servicable so i need to find the RMA form so i can RMA it >_< gah.
> 
> any clues? first time i ever RMA'd a computer part to manufacture


not sure where you live, but fill out a form http://rma.gigabyte.us/DirectRMA/EndUser_Main.asp then you just fill out their instructions.. they will give you an RMA number that you must affix to the package before sending in the mail.


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;14876817*
> not sure where you live, but fill out a form http://rma.gigabyte.us/DirectRMA/EndUser_Main.asp then you just fill out their instructions.. they will give you an RMA number that you must affix to the package before sending in the mail.


i see, anything i need to do for customer# or leave it as is? ... this is weird way of doing a form atleast to me..


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JunkoXan*


i see, anything i need to do for customer# or leave it as is? ... this is weird way of doing a form atleast to me..

















i would think leave as is, pre populated. Never RMAed with gigabyte before, only Acer and Seagate.

Did you ever contact tech support? Most companies dont let you access RMA until tech support gives you a number based on them verifying it is a valid reason. I just found that RMA page on google.


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevinf*


i would think leave as is, pre populated. Never RMAed with gigabyte before, only Acer and Seagate.

Did you ever contact tech support? Most companies dont let you access RMA until tech support gives you a number based on them verifying it is a valid reason. I just found that RMA page on google.



yea but was never given a number or anything.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Is anyone else having issues with HWmonitor? Only recently has it started to read my WD back up storage drive at 128c. I ran SpeedFan, and it is telling me it's only 25c. So just wondering if anyone else is having issues with HWmonitor, and the GA-990xa-UD3 with reading false temperatures.


----------



## Iceshot

Just picked up GA-990XA in anticipation of Bulldozer. I've not installed mine yet, but I see my old MA-790X-UD4P had a better northbridge cooler with heatpipe. At a glance, it "seems" the northbridge cooler off the 790X would fit the 990X. Anyone try it?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Just got my sig rig complete last night. I am running the *GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 AM3+* & so far its been a great board. Havent had much time playing with the BIOS but from what I could see it has alot of OC features. I dislike the color of the PCB which I should of gone black because it messed up my Black/White theme.

I am still waiting for my case fans + second 560 ti from newegg. Weather has them delayed.

*Everything is stock at the moment dont have time right now to play with OCing*


----------



## xd_1771

^ Great choice








You should remount that 212+ and blow it towards the back though. See if you can get a front fan there (buy one perhaps) for some extra push onto the GPU (side fan works great too).

If you wanted black could've gotten a 990FXA-UD3, it doesn't cost a huge amount more.
I wouldn't consider it a downer since the likelihood is not many are going to see the opened case side ever (no window)









Quote:



At a glance, it "seems" the northbridge cooler off the 790X would fit the 990X. Anyone try it?


I would've tried it but that would've then meant trouble for putting that 790X on Craigslist since it would have to use some unofficial heatsinks. However with my TMPIN0 never passing around 36 degrees and TMPIN2 at a safe 50 degrees, I'm not worried about it. Of course, after knocking the VRM heatsink loose with my thumbs, I pushed down on both heatsinks for a couple of minutes with both thumbs again for a couple of minutes


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I have many fans on the way right now for the cooler + case fans but due to the weather everything has been delayed by 2-3 days so I wont be getting anything till around. wed next week. Even my PC got delayed at one point where I had to wait an extra 4 days.

*Update:* I went ahead and switched the cooler orientation to the correct way. For some reason the first time installing it I didnt think it would fit this way just because of the way the bracket was. Anyways its been corrected


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceshot;14881123*
> Just picked up GA-990XA in anticipation of Bulldozer. I've not installed mine yet, but I see my old MA-790X-UD4P had a better northbridge cooler with heatpipe. At a glance, it "seems" the northbridge cooler off the 790X would fit the 990X. Anyone try it?


A couple of pages back I showed how I removed the stock north bridge heat sink and reapply new NT-H1 thermal compound and dropped temperatures by 3 degrees Celsius. The stock thermal tape they use sucks. If and when I re-do the thermal tape on the VRM's I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## muffe

I just scooped up a GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 for a second computer build


----------



## minaul

The temperatures were pretty much stable at 47C.

I'm impressed by this hardware. Well worth the money, especially compared to the buggy hardware of five years ago (and five before that, and so on).

http://www.intern3ts.com/media/2011-09-10.rar

It idles at 27C.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minaul*


The temperatures were pretty much stable at 47C.

I'm impressed by this hardware. Well worth the money, especially compared to the buggy hardware of five years ago (and five before that, and so on).

http://www.intern3ts.com/media/2011-09-10.rar

It idles at 27C.


Nice temperatures what is your VRM temperatures at in HWmonitor it is TMPIN2, at load?


----------



## minaul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


Nice temperatures what is your VRM temperatures at in HWmonitor it is TMPIN2, at load?


VRM idles at about 42C, or at least that's what it was just before I ran the test again for this post.

It seems to be average 59C at load. Stock heatsinks on the motherboard.

Edit: Changed my NB freq to 2416.2 MHz and there was no change in temps. OCCT had the same results. Got an extra .1 in WEI.


----------



## xd_1771

Changing NB freq. affects the IMC and L3 cache on the CPU, has nothing to do with the "northbridge"/chipset on the motherboard.


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14894603*
> Changing NB freq. affects the IMC and L3 cache on the CPU, has nothing to do with the "northbridge"/chipset on the motherboard.


Though I never stated that it affects the "northbridge"/chipset, it did give me an extra .1 for the RAM in WEI, which is what I was hoping for (better return from the RAM).

I was also wondering what would make the southbridge heatsink get extremely hot.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul;14893294*
> VRM idles at about 42C, or at least that's what it was just before I ran the test again for this post.
> 
> It seems to be average 59C at load. Stock heatsinks on the motherboard.
> 
> Edit: Changed my NB freq to 2416.2 MHz and there was no change in temps. OCCT had the same results. Got an extra .1 in WEI.


You can go even further than 2400mhz, on the phenom II x4 955. The sweet spot for 1600mhz ram and a overclock of 4ghz is 2600-2800mhz on the cpu-nb. So far I'm running at 2600mhz cpu-nb at 1.2volts in bios. Gave me a score of 7.7 in WEI.


----------



## minaul

Getting 7.6 right now. Is that extra voltage properly safe?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaul;14898268*
> Getting 7.6 right now. Is that extra voltage properly safe?


Yes it is totally safe ran Prime95 on blend for 4 hours and intelburntest 20 passes on high all passed. I have seen people run the cpu-nb as high as 1.4 volts stable. As for me my 955 runs at 4.0ghz at 1.4volts with 2600mhz NB at 1.2volts which is low voltage compared to others. You can check out this thread and see what others have clocked their 955 at.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/499526-official-phenom-ii-x4-9x5-oc.html


----------



## minaul

Yup, I've got it at 4GHz/stock and 2.6GHz/1.2.

So far, stable after one hour of OCCT. I'm running a three hour test, so we'll see how it goes. Temperatures haven't changed at all since my 30 minute test.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minaul*


Yup, I've got it at 4GHz/stock and 2.6GHz/1.2.

So far, stable after one hour of OCCT. I'm running a three hour test, so we'll see how it goes. Temperatures haven't changed at all since my 30 minute test.


Nice, hope after all your stress testing is complete it is 100% stable. The 955 is a good little quad core.


----------



## minaul

Unfortunately, having CPU/NB at 1.2v, I get errors randomly during LinX testing. No problems on a 1GB test, but 4GB and 6GB tests gave an error.

I changed my FSB to 205, increased voltage to 1.42v on CPU, and increased NB voltage by one notch. I'm pretty sure I left CPU/NB voltage to 1.225v.

With the new settings, 2.5GB on LinX worked. Going to test some more.


----------



## Rumilsurion

I was wondering should I remove the VRM heat sink and reapply the thermal paste there and which thermal paste should I use? In the past I use NT-H1 on the north bridge and temperatures dropped. Or should I try mx-2 or mx-4? If I do it I will take lot of pictures of the procedure.


----------



## minaul

Since I don't have a case yet (mine has been on backorder for more than a month), I don't know what my real temps are. They might go up or they might drop a lot. Right now, my cooling is whatever the temperature of the room is, only the CPU has cooling from my H50.

I was considering getting new paste for the motherboard heatsinks, or different heatsinks, if any exist. I might not have to, though!


----------



## Rumilsurion

I'm going to pick up some MX-4 from my local NCIX and do the mosfets and redo my north bridge this coming up weekend I'll post pictures step by step for anyone else that wants to do it. I will then run several stress test to see if there are any temperature drop, which there should be since after I use NT-H1 on my north bridge temps dropped 3 Celsius. Since the thermal tape they use in my opinion sucks. Going to use MX-4 since it beats NT-H1 in thermal test.


----------



## minaul

I still have some AS5, maybe I should try that.


----------



## xd_1771

Bump - Canada has got a 990XA-UD3 sale again, this week it is down to $125 with $10 rebate at NCIX!







No limitations, this deal is valid for a whole week!

Not as low as last time but you win if you get combo deal/bundle deal with another CPU


----------



## minaul

I got my board + 955 BE for $210 total, no MIR. Best sale they had all year, that week.


----------



## LordOfCake

I caved, just ordered the GA-990XA-UD3 Rev.01. Hopefully the 8+2 phase power design and 140w TDP will accommodative my CPU better than the crappy 870A-G54


----------



## Iceeman

Hi just got back from a trip anything new with F6 Bios?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LordOfCake*


I caved, just ordered the GA-990XA-UD3 Rev.01. Hopefully the 8+2 phase power design and 140w TDP will accommodative my CPU better than the crappy 870A-G54










Certainly will, much safer








Make sure the VRM heatsink is tight (i.e. push down on it for about 2-5 minutes) and you should get VRM load temps in the 50s, much safer than the purported 100Cs (as reported by other users I know) on that motherboard on an x4.

*Looks like there is an F6 BIOS for the GA-990XA-UD3. Updating the thread. Haven't taken my BIOS from F4E yet though.*


----------



## angel.tdw

Updated my bios to F6.
Downloaded from gigabyte site but when I tried to update using q-flash. First it gave me bios corrupt error then it updated the bios the 2nd time I tried...
But this bios is kickin my ass out... Everytime I start my pc... Just get a message, "begin to update backup bios to latest version..." and then the system restarts... Again same thing... This bios is shot.. Help me solve the problem palssss


----------



## SSJVegeta

Will a Thermalright Archon heatsink block any ram slots on the 990XA-UD3?

This is the RAM I got:

http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996995.aspx


----------



## Jayster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;14964670*
> Will a Thermalright Archon heatsink block any ram slots on the 990XA-UD3?
> 
> This is the RAM I got:
> 
> http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996995.aspx


The fan might overhang the first slot a little bit however It should still be usable, the 140mm fan should sit above most ram and anyway the white slots are the first dimms you use so it should not be a problem.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel.tdw;14964455*
> Updated my bios to F6.
> Downloaded from gigabyte site but when I tried to update using q-flash. First it gave me bios corrupt error then it updated the bios the 2nd time I tried...
> But this bios is kickin my ass out... Everytime I start my pc... Just get a message, "begin to update backup bios to latest version..." and then the system restarts... Again same thing... This bios is shot.. Help me solve the problem palssss


Have you tried to Clear CMOS? if that doesn't help try to flash back to F5 bios.


----------



## angel.tdw

Will try both the things and reply.....
As such I think 1 of the ram sockets is also faulty in the board. Will check it to nite


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;14964670*
> Will a Thermalright Archon heatsink block any ram slots on the 990XA-UD3?
> 
> This is the RAM I got:
> 
> http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996995.aspx


check out my "antec 300" link in sig for pictures, I have the same memory. Vendetta 2 also fits. Fans are sitting right above ram with about 1cm clearance


----------



## Zyklon

I've had this board for 2 months, but only this week I had enough time to test its overclocking capabilities. I OCed my Phenom II X4 955 to 4 GHz (1.475V) and it's pretty stable, as you can see in the picture below.


So I raised the clock further to 4.4 GHz (1.55V) and I managed to validate it in CPU-Z (link). But it was unstable as I received a BSOD the moment I started Prime95. Anyway, 4 GHz at a reasonable voltage is enough for me.
My only complain is that the RAM (Mushkin 996974) doesn't work stable at its specified settings (1600 MHz, 7-9-7-24, 1.65V). I receive an error in Prime95 after 3-4 minutes and random BSODs. MemTest shows no problems. I start to think that this MB doesn't like my RAM, especially because the problems seemed to intensify after I installed the F5 BIOS update.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayster;14965866*
> The fan might overhang the first slot a little bit however It should still be usable, the 140mm fan should sit above most ram and anyway the white slots are the first dimms you use so it should not be a problem.


The reason why I asked the question was because I plan to use 16GB (4x4GB) of RAM so I will be using all the RAM slots on the motherboard.


----------



## xd_1771

angeltdw: Try operating at all stock settings (i.e. CPU, RAM, etc.) when updating your BIOS. The DualBIOS feature should protect you from a total flash failure.

I haven't updated to F6 yet, but has anyone been able to pull it off successfully?


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14969028*
> I haven't updated to F6 yet, but has anyone been able to pull it off successfully?


Just installed the F6 BIOS a couple days ago without any problems. Used The @BIOS program to install from windows.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyklon;14968042*
> I've had this board for 2 months, but only this week I had enough time to test its overclocking capabilities. I OCed my Phenom II X4 955 to 4 GHz (1.475V) and it's pretty stable, as you can see in the picture below.
> 
> 
> So I raised the clock further to 4.4 GHz (1.55V) and I managed to validate it in CPU-Z (link). But it was unstable as I received a BSOD the moment I started Prime95. Anyway, 4 GHz at a reasonable voltage is enough for me.
> My only complain is that the RAM (Mushkin 996974) doesn't work stable at its specified settings (1600 MHz, 7-9-7-24, 1.65V). I receive an error in Prime95 after 3-4 minutes and random BSODs. MemTest shows no problems. I start to think that this MB doesn't like my RAM, especially because the problems seemed to intensify after I installed the F5 BIOS update.


Same boat here @ 4.4, prime failed fast, but my heat also went up to 60C at the same time.

My Mushkin ram is super stable at 1800CL8, I wouldn't be quick to say your ram is the problem... Just limited CPU OC. I assume you were trying 1600 CL7 @ 4GHZ? what was your CPU-NB vid and CPU-NB freq?

EDIT: relooked at your SS, 65C on your cores is TOO HIGH!!! Max temp for your chip is 62, I would set a CPU thermal alarm at 60C in bios if I was you.


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals my situation is very critical....
Clearing the CMOS didn't help....
Q-flash doesn't recognize any bios version.. It just throws invalid bios image message... And m not able to boot to any device....
I can just access the bios and q-flash that's it... When I try to boot from bootable flash drive,,, before the bios could boot,, the following message comes up and the system restarts.. Again and again and again...
Urgent help needed
Thanx
Angel
View attachment 229296


----------



## Zyklon

kevinf> Even if my CPU is at stock frequency, when I set the RAM timings at 7-9-7-24 (1600MHz, 1.65V), the system is not stable. When the timings are set to auto, there is no problem. I don't blame the memory, but I suspect a compatibility issue between the MB and the RAM.
Regarding the screenshot, the CPU had been in full-load (in-place large-FFTs) for almost 10 hours and the temperature stabilized at 65C after the first half hour. In idle it doesn't exceed 35C. When in games I didn't see it over 60C.


----------



## xd_1771

Do you have the BIOS for the correct board? (i.e. 990X, not 970)
I have 4 DIMMs at 1600 6-8-6-20 with no issues.


----------



## Zyklon

It is the correct BIOS - the F5 version. I'll update to F6 and see if the problem persists.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Proud owner of the UD3 right here. It's by far the best mobo I've ever owned.


----------



## angel.tdw

Guys plz help me out


----------



## xd_1771

Sorry if I didn't make this clear, angel.tdw:
Quote:


> Do you have the BIOS for the correct board? (i.e. 990X, not 970)


----------



## Rumilsurion

The usb drive you are using to do Q-flash with was it formatted to FAT 32 before you unzipped the F5 bios to it? Because if you didn't Q-flash wont read the file. Also go into Integrated Peripherals in bios and make sure that USB Storage Function is Enabled.

Also on a side note. I went and picked up some MX-4 from NCIX priced matched for 7.99!!! So I'll be removing the vrm heat sink along with the north bridge again and using MX-4. So I'll be adding some pictures tomorrow for anyone that wants to also change, from the stock thermal tape to aftermarket thermal paste.


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals...
It's the exact board bios. I have downloaded 3 times. From gigabyte site... And have tried with 2 different pendrives as well as formatted the drives in both fat32 as well as fat16. Still q-flash doesn't do anything. Just same invalid bios image.
Help needed.
P.s. Can any1 post their own working bios save so that I can try that on my board. 990xa-ud3. Any version will do...
Angel


----------



## angel.tdw

pals also needed to know what should I keep in the setting. Native IDE or ahci?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel.tdw;14975105*
> pals also needed to know what should I keep in the setting. Native IDE or ahci?


If you are using a SSD than you would want to set your sata to ahci, but if you are just using a standard HD the IDE is fine.

Here is my CMOS default settings F5 bios. Unzip it, then save it to a usb drive, and when you enter bios hit F12 and load from the HDD the file name is Default.


----------



## Jayster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;14968549*
> The reason why I asked the question was because I plan to use 16GB (4x4GB) of RAM so I will be using all the RAM slots on the motherboard.


I personally think you will be able to fit it in, However I don't have that cooler so I do not know how low the fan sits. If it is the same height as the silver arrow then you will be fine.


----------



## Zyklon

I managed to make the memory work stable at 1600 MHz 7-9-7-24. I just raised the VDIMM to 1.675V.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyklon;14976092*
> I managed to make the memory work stable at 1600 MHz 7-9-7-24. I just raised the VDIMM to 1.675V.


Glad it got working! Forgot, I always had my vdimm at 1.675







stock is 1.65


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals solved my loop issue.....
And downgraded my bios to f5.
But there is an issue.....

Ram ch4 is under my 212+
so I had placed my 2x4gb ram mkdules in ch1 and ch3. For dual channel to work. But something was wrong.... Memtest is showing corrupted ram...error.

As soon as I removed my ch1 ram module, everything started working perfectly.so,
I then ran a memtest86+ on both the ram modules 1 by 1, for testing them and both passed on ch3.
Then picked 1 module and placed it in ch2 and ran teat. Everything wos perfect. Same went for ch1.
But when I place both the modules in ch1 and ch3, and run the test again,, memtest returns a he'll lot of errors...
Y?
Also I noticed 1 thing,
When I was testing module with each channel, when I placed module in ch1 and ch3 respectively, memtest showed settings: 200mhz (ddr400) cas 9-9-9-24 ddr3(64 bit) and without changing anything when I placed the same module in channel 2, settings were: 666mhz (ddr1333) cas 9-9-9-24 ddr3(64 bit).
Y so.....
Wot the he'll is wrong.....
Is the module bad or te board or me goin mad....
Help needed pals and a lot of explanations..... Kindly help
Been tryin to assemble my pc for the past 1 month and now this is makin me mad...

Angel


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals mis typed in above post. The ddr400 setting was shown for ch1 and ch2 and ddr1333 setting was showed for ch3.
I think that's y memtest shows errors when I place ram in ch1 and ch3. Due to difference in something or is it normal?


----------



## xd_1771

^ Are you using the latest memtest version? (Otherwise it may report wrongly).

Try running channels 2 and 4. The problem may be specific with a RAM slot.


----------



## angel.tdw

Ch1 and 2 are running at 200mhz and I think 3 and 4 would b running at 666. (3 is running confirmed).
As for memtest, tried installing win7 with memory installed in ch1 and 3 but jnstallation failed with an error... Rt now installing win 7 again with module installed in ch1 and 2.
Let's c. If it gets installed successfully then there is some problem..
As for installing ram in ch4. I can't as my 212+ comes in the way... And my ram is corsair vengeance..
Wot to do.. Rt now installation is goin on. Will reply in 20 min...


----------



## angel.tdw

Is there something in the bios to change this slot problem.. As ch1, 2 both r running at 200mhz?


----------



## angel.tdw

The windows installed successfully with the modules in ch1,2.
But when I start cpuz, it shows single channel... 
Wot 2 do?


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals can some1 try it for me....
Place a single chip in each socket and start memtest and c wot settings it auto detects... Weather my motherboard is faulty or not I'll cone 2 know.....??
Plz can any1 help.
Thanx
Angel


----------



## zvonexp

Hi, Does someone know what is new in F6 Bios, and why on First page where are specification of 970/990 board you can see 990XA-D3 specification coming soon, but that board, doesnt there,doesnt exist on gigabyte site

Sory on bad english


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals checked on ch4 also. It's at 666mhz. So, ch1,2 are 200mhz and ch3,4 are 666mhz.
But for dual channel I have 2 place ram in same color coding and that is ch1,3 or ch2,4.
Which mixes up the frequency causing windows to directly bsod.
Can I increase the MHz of individual ch?
Did some 1 check the same thing on their mobo? Regarding the MHz using memtest.. Kindly pals
Plz help...


----------



## LordOfCake

So, i just received this board. CPU is running at stock, but TMPIN2 (VRM i think?) is @ 57c.

I also noticed that my CPU temps are at least +10c idle. Is this because the 990 platforms sensors actually work? Because my 870a would report the temps 10c lower than they actually were...

Any help would be useful,

Thanks


----------



## Rumilsurion

OK boys I just finished apply MX-4 to both the mosfet heat sink and the north bridge heat sink. I took lots of pictures but forgot my phone's cord at work, but I'll grab it tomorrow and will have the pictures uploaded. I ran prime95 for 15 minutes to see if my hours of work paid off you be the judge. The lowest I've seen for temps at 4.0ghz overclock on my board. Before applying MX-4 to the mosfet heat sink they sat around 64-65c but now the highest it hit was 58c and only for a split second. Temps stayed around 55-56c and idles around 40-42c. My room is about 20c so I would say by changing the thermal paste it has worked wonders. Tomorrow I'll upload the pictures so bookmark this for anyone that is having high temps and want to see how to do it.


----------



## Matas

Rumilsurion-> so you cleard off thermal tape from VRM heatsink and applied MX-4 paste?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;14998404*
> Rumilsurion-> so you cleard off thermal tape from VRM heatsink and applied MX-4 paste?


Yes I will have pictures uploaded tomorrow and show you all how I did it.


----------



## Matas

Looking forward
P.S. F6 is out for 990XA-UD3.


----------



## xd_1771

I know about F6. Will update tonight, just haven't had time.


----------



## Rumilsurion

So on Monday I took my time to remove the stock thermal pads from my motherboard and reapply MX-4 to both mosfet and north bridge heat sink. Here is how I did it.

Step:1 Remove motherboard from computer








Step:2 Locate the white push pins on the back of the motherboard.








Step:3 Use some pliers to pinch and push down on the push pins ( BE CAREFUL NOT TO DAMAGE MOTHERBOARD.)








Step:4 Grasp heat sink and remove from motherboard (after push pins have been pushed through.)








Step:5 Clean off both Mosfet and North bridge heat sink (I used Isopropyl alcohol 99%.)








Step:6 Clean off both VRM and north bridge heat sink (Also used Isopropyl alcohol 99%.)








Step:7 Both VRM and North bridge should look like this.









Step:8 Apply thermal paste to both Mosfet and North bridge (use a piece of plastic or thin cardboard to spread the paste evenly on the mosfets and north bridge.)








Step:9 Attach VRM and North bridge heat sinks and check for thermal spread (after repeat steps 4 through 8 and apply new thermal paste and reattach VRM and North bridge heat sink to motherboard)








Step:10 Reattach both VRM and North bridge heat sinks








Step:11 Reinstall motherboard back into case








Step:12 Reattach CPU heat sink








Step:13 Reassemble your computer components.








Step:14 Run Prime95 or IntelBurnTest on High and check for temperature change between TMPIN0 and TMPIN2.

Stock thermal paste








After applying MX-4









As you can see My temperatures have dropped. I hope this may help someone looking how to do this with there GA-990xa-UD3 motherboard.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Either I'm ******ed or Ive got 2 DOA 970a's in a row. Pretty disappointed...


----------



## xd_1771

Very nice, I think I am going to link to that post above in the OP









In other news, my good ol' pal Linus (not really, but I've met him before and he lives in my city!) decided to do a GA-990XA-UD3 unboxing video:




http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7eJ8ax5coc[/ame[/URL]]

*TheSubtleKnife*: Bad luck









*Rumilsuron*: Checking the thermal paste spread is a bad idea unless you have TIM to spare for a remount, because if you remount without reapplying the TIM, it may be uneven and there may be air bubbles.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Do these mobos have a power LED?

But yeah, both mobos do absolutely nothing when the power button is pressed.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> *Rumilsuron*: Checking the thermal paste spread is a bad idea unless you have TIM to spare for a remount, because if you remount without reapplying the TIM, it may be uneven and there may be air bubbles.


After I check for thermal spread I always clean off both surfaces and reapply more paste I didn't want to show more pictures of me doing that. I'll go back in my other post and redo the steps for people to get a better idea.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Okay, i just complained to amazon to credit me $20 for my defective 970A's. Would it be worth it to get the 990XA at $120(normally 140)?


----------



## xd_1771

^ I paid $120 and recently got a $20 rebate back for mine. At that price, it is an EXCELLENT value board and is flat out better than whatever is in a similar price range.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15006990*
> As you can see My temperatures have dropped. I hope this may help someone looking how to do this with there GA-990xa-UD3 motherboard.


So why did your CPU core temps drop 6C too? Did you do both those thermal tests on the same day ? Ambient temp change? Do you think the VRM temp affected the CPU temp too? Or was it the other way around?

Im not trying to discredit your work, just seems odd. Perhaps the VRM temp improvement wasn't as great (5-6C) drop idle/load


----------



## Aaronage

First post! yay!

Just want to thank Rumilsurion first, he helped clear up some BIOS issues I was having with the 990XA-UD3 on YouTube







I was close to RMAing this mobo, saved me a lot of stress!

Anywho, I don't really have much to contribute to the thread, just a few of my overclocking experiences with this motherboard and a Athlon X2 5200+ unlocked to Deneb X4.

This CPU has a low 11.5 multi at stock (locked) so relies completely on the HT ref for overclocking. Thankfully this motherboard has no problem booting at 300 HT ref, best I've had so far is 313 for 3.6GHz. I think it will go even higher but my RAM becomes the limiting factor at these clocks (gonna grab some 2000ish-MHz sticks soon to see if it unlocks any extra headroom!)

For whatever reason I've never validated overclocks with CPU-Z in the past, so lose a lot of the finer details on overclocks *facepalm*. My only proof of sorts is Geekbench currently









http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/484096
313 * 11.5 1.37v
2817MHz NB 1.275v
1668MHz RAM 1.665v

The only other CPU I've had to OC with this board was Athlon II X3 450. Wouldn't unlock to quad but overclocked at 4.3GHz no problem

http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/432277
287 * 15 ?v
2870MHz NB ?v
1529MHz RAM 1.65v


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;15012436*
> So why did your CPU core temps drop 6C too? Did you do both those thermal tests on the same day ? Ambient temp change? Do you think the VRM temp affected the CPU temp too? Or was it the other way around?
> 
> Im not trying to discredit your work, just seems odd. Perhaps the VRM temp improvement wasn't as great (5-6C) drop idle/load


The CPU temps dropped because I used MX-4 thermal paste instead of AS5. Which I had on before, and the AS5 wasn't finished curing so load temps on the CPU were still a tad high. With MX-4 there is no curing time, so that's why the CPU was much lower between test. The VRM seems to sit around 55-56c now, compared to 64-65c when the VRM had it's stock thermal pad on.

My room says around 20-23c ambient. Depending if the AC is on or off when I took the first screen shot of the Higher temps the AC was on and ambient temps were below 19c and the second screen shot the AC wasn't on.

I would say that I gained between 8-10c drop on the VRM heat sink from changing the stock thermal pad to MX-4. I know this isn't a lot but for someone that wants to push their overclock higher any drop in temperature is a gain.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15013044*
> The CPU temps dropped because I used MX-4 thermal paste instead of AS5. Which I had on before, and the AS5 wasn't finished curing so load temps on the CPU were still a tad high. With MX-4 there is no curing time, so that's why the CPU was much lower between test. The VRM seems to sit around 55-56c now, compared to 64-65c when the VRM had it's stock thermal pad on.
> 
> My room says around 20-23c ambient. Depending if the AC is on or off when I took the first screen shot of the Higher temps the AC was on and ambient temps were below 19c and the second screen shot the AC wasn't on.
> 
> I would say that I gained between 8-10c drop on the VRM heat sink from changing the stock thermal pad to MX-4. I know this isn't a lot but for someone that wants to push their overclock higher any drop in temperature is a gain.


thx for the clarification. I may do this to the VRMs but not the NB. Im thinking on putting a long zip tie through both holes instead of the plastic clips.. perhaps I can snug it tighter.

@Aaronage, very nice OC's, welcome to the forums! I saw your flickr posts, nice cable management! http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronage/6109245960/in/photostream in particular. What brand of ram do you have? You missed that in your system specs.

Post links in http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here.html


----------



## Aaronage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;15013830*
> @Aaronage, very nice OC's, welcome to the forums! I saw your flickr posts, nice cable management! http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronage/6109245960/in/photostream in particular. What brand of ram do you have? You missed that in your system specs.
> 
> Post links in http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/96415-post-your-rate-my-cables-here.html


Thanks! I have amended the specs, using Corsair XMS3 2 x 2GB 1600MHz 7-8-7-20 (CMX4GX3M2A1600C7)


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;15013830*
> thx for the clarification. I may do this to the VRMs but not the NB. Im thinking on putting a long zip tie through both holes instead of the plastic clips.. perhaps I can snug it tighter.


I was going to use plastic screws and nuts to hold down the heat sinks, but I read up that you don't want to add too much pressure to the mosfets. You can cause damage to the connections. That is why the push pins have springs to adjust pressure.

The North bridge chipset is very small and too much pressure could also cause damage to it. The plastic push pins give just the right about of downward pressure needed.

After putting MX-4, the VRM heat sink didn't move much after that. The paste holds it down a lot better than the stock thermal pad.

The stock thermal pad under the VRM heat sink, felt like rubber and was very thick. So thermal transfer wasn't the best. On the other hand the North bridge chipset used a thinner thermal pad which could transfer heat better. So you might not need to apply aftermarket thermal paste there. I just did it cause I got carried away.


----------



## angel.tdw

Guys finally solved the problem. The problem wasn't with the mobo. It was the ram. Corsair vengeance. They ran perfect when used single but when used in dual channel, bsod. Now I have got g.skill ripjaws x.
2x4gb ddr3. 1600mhz..
R they good for oc?
Pals would b posting screen shots of my current bios settings, do let me know wot to disable and enable for oc starting as I m new....


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals here r my bios settings
Plz guide me to to set so that I can oc my pc


----------



## angel.tdw

Bios cont.....


----------



## Rumilsurion

For starters go into "Advanced BIOS Features"

AMD C1E Support - Disable
AMD k8 Cool&Quiet control - Disable

Now depending on if you have a Unlocked multiplier CPU or a locked one will determine which settings in "MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.) you will enable and disable. Best bet is to search for an overclock guide on your CPU.

Hope this helped


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Okay just ordered the 990XA...should be here by tomorrow.

This one better work.


----------



## angel.tdw

Mine is a blue boxed CPU. 1055T. It has a locked multiplier...
For rest of MIT I have added screen shots for my bios


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel.tdw;15021686*
> Mine is a blue boxed CPU. 1055T. It has a locked multiplier...
> For rest of MIT I have added screen shots for my bios


Best bet would be to PM xd_1771 He has the same CPU as you, as well as the same motherboard. I'm sure he could help you overclock it, if you ask him nicely enough. I pretty much have no experience with the 1055t CPU. Since my CPU has a unlocked multiplier, it's a totally different way to overclock.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15018008*
> For starters go into "Advanced BIOS Features"
> 
> AMD C1E Support - Disable
> AMD k8 Cool&Quiet control - Disable


Nope, the need to turn this off is a huge misconception.
I run my impressive 1.42V 4Ghz OC on my x6, both enabled.
Turning off either of these will do NOTHING to benefit your OC, raise your idle temps, and reduce processor longetivity.

KEEP THEM ON!

angel.tdw: Good time to look at some of the AM3 overclocking guides that are stickied around the forums. If I had any more time today I'd most surely post a more detailed write up for you.


----------



## Aaronage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel.tdw;15021686*
> Mine is a blue boxed CPU. 1055T. It has a locked multiplier...
> For rest of MIT I have added screen shots for my bios


I have a routine for overclocking locked AMD CPUs, worked well with my 1075T and 965BE CPUs in the past









Change "CPU Host Clock Control" to Manual, and increase the "CPU Frequency MHz" to 300 (this way the memory multipliers will line up to 1600MHz with x5.33)
Change "Set Memory Clock" to Manual and set it to x5.33
Drop the "CPU Clock Ratio" to 13.5 for 4.05GHz, 13 for 3.9GHz
Change "CPU Northbridge Freq" to x8 or x9, for 2400MHz or 2700MHz (depending on how well the CPU NB overclocks) I would only recommend x10 3000MHz NB for benching, needs a lot of voltage!
Set "System Voltage Control" to Manual and Increase "CPU NB VID Control" to 1.225v for 2400MHz, 1.275v for 2700MHz (2700MHz may need a little more, but I found Thuban based CPUs like 1075T and 840T didn't need as much as Deneb)
Increase "CPU Voltage Control" to 1.45v, run stress tests and increase to 1.475v if the system is unstable. Repeat for 1.475v and try 1.5v if it needs it
When changing voltages, don't confuse "CPU NB VID Control" with "NB Voltage Control", do not change "NB Voltage Control"

Leave Cool 'n' Quiet and C1E Enabled as already mentioned, your CPU will idle at 1200MHz 1.1v-ish, save you some power when you're not stressing the system









For stress tests this is more of a personal preference, but I like to run Prime95 along with a GPU workload like Unigine Heaven. So many times I thought I had a good overclock (ran Prime95 for 24hr stable) just to have it BSOD in a game like GTA IV







Mix up the stress tests


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaronage;15023749*
> Leave Cool 'n' Quiet and C1E Enabled as already mentioned, your CPU will idle at 1200MHz 1.1v-ish, save you some power when you're not stressing the system


I've always turned off those features. I rarely use my desktop, only when I game, so its not a power hog.. laptops are for web browsing. That said, your right, if you can C1E one core to a lower power state while keeping others high, you could get better OC w/ thermal limitations.

How do you test for stability at the CNQ range? hackery to force windows to downclock then run prime95? The voltage values are preset, as well as the multipliers. So when you OC, your "low" state could be 8*200 = 1600 Mhz @ 1.1v, but after OC, 8*250 = 2000 Mhz (still at 1.1v).


----------



## xd_1771

^ Aaronage's post is pretty much the kind of post I was looking to write








I usually test *in betweeen* clock speed changes with IntelBurnTest, as it is much faster. I save P95 for later.


----------



## Aaronage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;15024279*
> I've always turned off those features. I rarely use my desktop, only when I game, so its not a power hog.. laptops are for web browsing. That said, your right, if you can C1E one core to a lower power state while keeping others high, you could get better OC w/ thermal limitations.
> 
> How do you test for stability at the CNQ range? hackery to force windows to downclock then run prime95? The voltage values are preset, as well as the multipliers. So when you OC, your "low" state could be 8*200 = 1600 Mhz @ 1.1v, but after OC, 8*250 = 2000 Mhz (still at 1.1v).


I have my desktop running constantly so like to save the odd watt here and there when its idle (even if it doesn't amount to that much lol)

The latest ATI CCC drivers have a really handy CPU Power tab which essentially locks the CPU to certain pstates. Just use that to lock each state for testing. Or K10stat if CCC isn't an option









I don't know if CPU-Z/HWMon/K10stat misread the voltages for the lower pstates, but I thought that the voltage did increase for the lower states when overclocking. My unlocked 5200+ sits at 200 * 4 800MHz 0.95v for the lowest state but with the overclock sits at 300 * 4 1200MHz 1.1v according to CPU-Z/HWmon/K10stat. I'll have to reconsider using CnQ/C1E for certain overclocks if this is wrong


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaronage;15026578*
> I have my desktop running constantly so like to save the odd watt here and there when its idle (even if it doesn't amount to that much lol)
> 
> The latest ATI CCC drivers have a really handy CPU Power tab which essentially locks the CPU to certain pstates. Just use that to lock each state for testing. Or K10stat if CCC isn't an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if CPU-Z/HWMon/K10stat misread the voltages for the lower pstates, but I thought that the voltage did increase for the lower states when overclocking. My unlocked 5200+ sits at 200 * 4 800MHz 0.95v for the lowest state but with the overclock sits at 300 * 4 1200MHz 1.1v according to CPU-Z/HWmon/K10stat. I'll have to reconsider using CnQ/C1E for certain overclocks if this is wrong


Thx for the testing suggestions, I may be wrong with "preset voltage" statement though only about 75% sure, I dont have any proof to back up my claim. Im 99% positive the multipliers are fixed.

There is a Phenom II tweaker supposed to be able to modify the pstates, but ive never used it, as it most notably wont work for my HTPC.

Using my HTPC in signature, these are the power consumption from the wall using a energy meter with HD3200 onboard graphics. stock: 82W idle CnQ, 88W idle, 138W load

not huge, but a quad core would benefit a little more. Also in lightly loaded situations, you may save more power as well.


----------



## angel.tdw

pals needed a help....
i have a 4.1 system attached to my 990xa mobo...
when i run realteck audio test for quadro speakers...
it plays sound from all the 4 speakers...
byt when i play song in media player,,,, sound only comes from front 2 speakers....
when i enable the home theater 4 option,,, the sound starts comin from all the 4 speakers....
but dont like the sound....
so need 2 enable all the 4 speakers without using home theatere option..
any help
thanx
angel

p.s. as for OC will try ^ Aaronage's post


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel.tdw;15027764*
> pals needed a help....
> i have a 4.1 system attached to my 990xa mobo...
> when i run realteck audio test for quadro speakers...
> it plays sound from all the 4 speakers...
> byt when i play song in media player,,,, sound only comes from front 2 speakers....
> when i enable the home theater 4 option,,, the sound starts comin from all the 4 speakers....
> but dont like the sound....
> so need 2 enable all the 4 speakers without using home theatere option..
> any help
> thanx
> angel
> 
> p.s. as for OC will try ^ Aaronage's post


open up the realtek control panel
see this picture

Set your system to 4CH. Then click on the back panel ports that represent the RB and LB, and instead change them to L and R.

You will now have every single application output in quad stereo (same sounds in Front / rear left, and same sound in front right / rear right). I couldn't figure that out for years, never thought to click on the pictures..







I used to use a physical splitter to have both front+rear wires connected to the single green port.


----------



## angel.tdw

I have 2 cables, 1 caries front left+right while 2nd caries rear left+right.
As such I have already selected 4channel, in my drivers it shows quadro so selected that, while testing , all the 4 speakers works but when I play songs in wmp only front plays songs and not the rear 1ce


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15022848*
> Nope, the need to turn this off is a huge misconception.
> I run my impressive 1.42V 4Ghz OC on my x6, both enabled.
> Turning off either of these will do NOTHING to benefit your OC, raise your idle temps, and reduce processor longetivity.


Oh sorry I always turned them off. All the articles I have read said to leave both disabled when overclocking or you could experience unstable overclocks.


----------



## Benz

Guys, did anyone managed to unlock their CPU cores stably on these XA boards?


----------



## Aaronage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benz*


Guys, did anyone managed to unlock their CPU cores stably on these XA boards?


Yep, running an Athlon X2 5200+ as a "Phenom FX 5200+" quad with no issues, rock solid


----------



## Benz

Then my Phenom II X3 720 has something damaged on the 4th core which connects the 4th core with the DDR3 memory controller. It worked fine on my GA-MA790GP-DS4H.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angel.tdw*


I have 2 cables, 1 caries front left+right while 2nd caries rear left+right.
As such I have already selected 4channel, in my drivers it shows quadro so selected that, while testing , all the 4 speakers works but when I play songs in wmp only front plays songs and not the rear 1ce



correct. so plug both cables into their ports on the back, then set both to behave as "front left / right" as in my previous post.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I dont get it. I also got the 990XA in the mail today. Same problem. No power at all. I tested all my parts in a friends rig, and got 2 friends to confirm I put everything in correctly. I'm going crazyyyy


----------



## angel.tdw

Guys according to wot Aaron said, this is wot I set
Attachment 230118
Attachment 230119

But still the pc doesn't boot


----------



## Aaronage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angel.tdw*


Guys according to wot Aaron said, this is wot I set
Attachment 230118
Attachment 230119

But still the pc doesn't boot


Hmmm. "HT Link Frequency" should be fine at 2400MHz, but I'd drop it to x7 for 2100MHz just in case. Also check your RAM is running at correct voltage/timings (my 990XA seems pretty picky about that)

What happens on boot? Does it show any display at all or just show "overclocking failed" message?


----------



## angel.tdw

Just beeps and then oc failed
As for my ram voltage, haven't set anything. Just stoping the x so that it runs at 1600. That's it. Wot should b the voltage for ram? And any timing specification?


----------



## Nephrahim

Hey all. Recently I assembled a computer with the GA-970A-UD3 as the Mobo, and have been having some troubles with the heat. I've asked for advise, but most of it is only generalized stuff since people do not know the board.

I attached a screenshot of my computer temperatures after only a few minutes of Prime 95. They seemed to have stabilized there, but they still seem very high, too high for me to feel comfortable running it for a long period of time, and especially overclock.

This is with a stock heatsink/fan, and only two case fans (Front and back.) I've ordered some more and a Coolermaster, but I'm still worried. What is Temp2? I really don't want to have to get pliers out and mess with the Northbridge and VRM heatsinks, but I'm starting to think I might not have a choice.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


Hey all. Recently I assembled a computer with the GA-970A-UD3 as the Mobo, and have been having some troubles with the heat. I've asked for advise, but most of it is only generalized stuff since people do not know the board.

I attached a screenshot of my computer temperatures after only a few minutes of Prime 95. They seemed to have stabilized there, but they still seem very high, too high for me to feel comfortable running it for a long period of time, and especially overclock.

This is with a stock heatsink/fan, and only two case fans (Front and back.) I've ordered some more and a Coolermaster, but I'm still worried. What is Temp2? I really don't want to have to get pliers out and mess with the Northbridge and VRM heatsinks, but I'm starting to think I might not have a choice.


Two things you can try.

1: If you have access to both VRM and North bridge chipset, try pushing down on the heat sinks to try and improve contact. Since they use a thermal pad it might not be making proper contact.

2: What I had to do. Remove both heat sinks and reapply MX-4 thermal compound. You can find my post here http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post15006990 which shows step by step how to do it.


----------



## xd_1771

Temp2... VRMs, pretty hot on your end - not necessarily unsafely, but definitely worth concern.


----------



## Nephrahim

When I touched both heatsinks, the NB one seemed a LOT hotter then the other. If Temp2 is the VRM, that heatsink is not working well.

I assume any kind of thermal paste will do? I have some Arctic Silver 5 coming soon.

Was it easy to push the pins in to lift the heatsinks? I confess I haven't the slightest idea what all the lines running around the Mobo around those pins are, but I assume that scratching by accident with my pliers them would not be great. I do not have the most steady hands


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


When I touched both heatsinks, the NB one seemed a LOT hotter then the other. If Temp2 is the VRM, that heatsink is not working well.

I assume any kind of thermal paste will do? I have some Arctic Silver 5 coming soon.

Was it easy to push the pins in to lift the heatsinks? I confess I haven't the slightest idea what all the lines running around the Mobo around those pins are, but I assume that scratching by accident with my pliers them would not be great. I do not have the most steady hands










My hands shake last **** too.

You want to squeeze the plastic pin and push at the same time, it doesn't take much force to push them out.

I wouldn't use AS5 since it has traces of silver. I know it says non conductive on the packaging, but I still wouldn't risk it. there's also that long curing time of 200 hours with AS5. Pick up some MX-4 it is far superior to AS5, it has no curing time and it is non conductive or corrosive.

Finally decided to push my CPU NB Frequency. I got it stable to 2800mhz at 1.225 volts. I could probably push it to 3000mhz, but I'm happy at 2800mhz. Temperatures did rise a little on the VRM, temperatures peaked at 60c and stayed around 55-56 during IntelBurnTest on Very High so I'm happy.


----------



## Aaronage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel.tdw;15036202*
> Just beeps and then oc failed
> As for my ram voltage, haven't set anything. Just stoping the x so that it runs at 1600. That's it. Wot should b the voltage for ram? And any timing specification?


Check the label on your RAM for timings and voltage specs.

Try reverting back to stock before overclocking again. I've found this motherboard won't boot a safe overclock after attempting an unstable overclock (well, sometimes, the little quirks this motherboard has seem to happen at random lol)

For example, a scenario I keep having with my setup:
Safe 3.4GHz OC = boots fine
Reboot into BIOS and set 3.7GHz = crash "overclocking failed" message
Reboot into BIOS and revert back to 3.4GHz = crash "overclocking failed" message even though it's a known, safe clock.

The only way I can get it to overclock (any overclock) again is to either clear CMOS or boot at stock settings before attempting overclocks (I hope this makes sense lol).

Otherwise I'm a bit stumped, I'm 99% sure the 4.05GHz configuration I posted will at least boot. I've had 3 CPUs in this board (Athlon II 450, Semp 140 and Athlon 5200+) and they've all booted and benched with a high 300+ HT Reference Freq. Also, they were all happy to run 2700MHz+ CPU NB clocks with 1.25v to 1.275v CPU NB Voltage









EDIT: Added CPU-Z screenshot to show 300 HT/2700NHz NB running fine with 1600MHz CL7


----------



## angel.tdw

The ram says
1.5v, CL9-9-9-24
DDR 3-1600 g skill ripjaws x
I feel the problem is with some ram setting....


----------



## angel.tdw

Hey aaronage.....
These r the setting that I have applied... Can u kindly help me out in tweaking further to oc my sys...
View attachment 230487

View attachment 230488

View attachment 230489


My ram is g skill ddr3 1600 cl 9-9-9-24. And 1.5v

Will these details can help any?
System just gives 2 beeps and the restarts and says that oc failed
I hve also done the default settigs thing... Every Time I apply new setting I first apply default settings.


----------



## xd_1771

The RAM timings are on auto - that's what's killing the stability. The RAM is not meant to run at 7-7-7 timings. Set the timings manually to 9-9-9.


----------



## angel.tdw

Xd bro
Should I also set the 24 part or just the 9-9-9 part?
Also should I tweak the ram voltage as well or it will do...
Thanx 4 helpin
Angel


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angel.tdw*


Xd bro
Should I also set the 24 part or just the 9-9-9 part?
Also should I tweak the ram voltage as well or it will do...
Thanx 4 helpin
Angel


Just like XD_1771 said. Change the ram timing to 9-9-9-24 at 1.5 volts.

After that check to make sure the system runs stable by running Intelburntest on High for at least 20 passes.

If everything is stable after that you can go back, and try changing your "1T/2T Command Timing" to 1T and than check for stability. I have the same ram kit as you. I run at stock timing but I put my command timings to 1T since it's faster than 2T.

If you find it's not stable at 1T go back to 2T.


----------



## Aaronage

Hope the overclock is stable now angel.tdw, let us know how it goes


----------



## Rumilsurion

Anyone know a good aftermarket heat sink for both the VRM and North bridge chip set?

I was looking at http://www.enzotechnology.com/air_cooling.htm but I don't know if any of those will fit since they don't list support for the GA-990x-UD3.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


Anyone know a good aftermarket heat sink for both the VRM and North bridge chip set?

I was looking at http://www.enzotechnology.com/air_cooling.htm but I don't know if any of those will fit since they don't list support for the GA-990x-UD3.


you could always get http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm ive seen them recommended for VRMs before. Get some THERMAL TAPE from ebay.ca from seller i used.. but there is many more.., reviews here


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals here r the settings I used...
View attachment 230605

View attachment 230606

View attachment 230607

Still no luck..
Overclock error.
But when I set the CPU fre to 286 with other settings same, the bios doesn't give errors but as soon as window boots, bsod.
Thanx
Angel


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;15063959*
> you could always get http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm ive seen them recommended for VRMs before. Get some from ebay.ca from seller i used.. but there is many more.., reviews here


I want to get one that's a single heat sink with push pins, not individual ones.

But thanks for looking Kevinf.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15067520*
> I want to get one that's a single heat sink with push pins, not individual ones.
> 
> But thanks for looking Kevinf.


True, btw: i edited my OP, the link to ebay was for Thermal Tape for cheap.

Also you can cut up an old pentium 2 heatsink or similar with a dremel for VRM heatsinks.


----------



## MikeOnBike

I'm planning a small cluster build and the GA-970A-UD3 is at the top of my motherboard list. The slave nodes will be headless and diskless. It looks like the GA-970A-UD3 supports a LAN boot but I can't find any specifics. The owner's manual just shows the bios option for 'Onboard LAN Boot ROM', Enabled/Disabled, but no details.

Does anyone know more about this, or where I can find more information?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Some of the links are broken on the main page. They have [URL=http://http//[/url]http://http://[/url] instead of just one http.

It's the links under these two sections:
Q:Where can I find more information about these boards?
A: See links:

Best deal for the GA-970A-UD3 (last updated August 23rd 2011)


----------



## MikeOnBike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*


Some of the links are broken on the main page. They have http://http:// instead of just one http.

It's the links under these two sections:
Q:Where can I find more information about these boards?
A: See links:

Best deal for the GA-970A-UD3 (last updated August 23rd 2011)


I chased all of those links and scoured the Gigabyte website and all I could find was the mention of the bios option in the manual.

Has anyone used this option with this board series?


----------



## Nephrahim

Huge thanks to Rumilsurion and xd_1771 for the help with the board.

I followed your advise and removed the heatsinks and replied some thermal paste (MX-4) along with some more fans and a non stock cooler, and I'm not sure what did it, but the temps went down massively.

I overclocked it a bit to 3600 mhz, but I'm still undervolting the CPU From what the Mobo wants it to run at, so I feel good. 63 degrees is a LITTLE hot, but I figure well within specs (And it doesn't stay there for long, seemed to hover around 60-61 for most of the tests.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephrahim;15095205*
> Huge thanks to Rumilsurion and xd_1771 for the help with the board.
> 
> I followed your advise and removed the heatsinks and replied some thermal paste (MX-4) along with some more fans and a non stock cooler, and I'm not sure what did it, but the temps went down massively.
> 
> I overclocked it a bit to 3600 mhz, but I'm still undervolting the CPU From what the Mobo wants it to run at, so I feel good. 63 degrees is a LITTLE hot, but I figure well within specs (And it doesn't stay there for long, seemed to hover around 60-61 for most of the tests.


That's awesome. Those temps are a lot better than before.

EDIT: So after looking at different aftermarket VRM and Chipset heat sinks I've found these.

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=32191&vpn=HR-05-SLI%2FIFX&manufacture=Thermalright
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=28990&vpn=HR-09S-3&manufacture=Thermalright

Would love some input if anyone knows if they would fit the GA-990xa-UD3


----------



## Buckaroo

Anyone tried the F7 bios yet? Description says Improve stability.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckaroo;15109527*
> Anyone tried the F7 bios yet? Description says Improve stability.


Jesus I just flashed to F6. They keep cranking these out like crazy.

I'll Flash to it and try it out.

Edit: Flashed to F7. Everything seems stable with my overclocked profile.


----------



## Matas

Link to F7 BIOS,please?


----------



## DeViL92PL

me too please F7 bios link


----------



## Iceshot

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...?pid=3901#bios


----------



## xd_1771

F7 already!?
Updating this afternoon!


----------



## 4096_bit_cypher

I have a real noob question, I haven't built a system in a while. I just got my system built and started it up. I can go into the bios and I can start installing an OS, but my cpu fan is not runnning! Should it come on the moment I start boot or does it only come on when the cpu is under enough load to warrant it? *HELP!!!*


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4096_bit_cypher*


I have a real noob question, I haven't built a system in a while. I just got my system built and started it up. I can go into the bios and I can start installing an OS, but my cpu fan is not runnning! Should it come on the moment I start boot or does it only come on when the cpu is under enough load to warrant it? *HELP!!!*


should ALWAYS be on when you first boot your computer and may turn off (gradually slow down to 0RPM) if you computer is COLD. Provided you have "Smart Fan" or "CPU fan speed control" enabled.


----------



## 4096_bit_cypher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevinf*


should ALWAYS be on when you first boot your computer and may turn off (gradually slow down to 0RPM) if you computer is COLD. Provided you have "Smart Fan" or "CPU fan speed control" enabled.



I found this link http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/24...work-p35c-ds3r

here is a quote:

Quote:



No that is a wrong statement. The CPU doesn't get hot enough to require a fan at power-on.

All Gigabyte GAXXX motherboards have a smart fan control which does not turn on the CPU fan at bootup, but later as the system starts. If you have Fan warnings turn on, you will hear a beep as well.



my fan did come on eventually, It came on the instant the Windows7 boot disk started expanding the install files. I was worried there for a second.

go figure...

thanks for the quick reply kevinf


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4096_bit_cypher;15115916*
> I found this link http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/245049-30-doesn-work-p35c-ds3r


I'm still not convinced that your 955 is THAT cold to warrant your fan not to start on boot. In a lot of motherboards, the fan goes 100% until the bios fully loads. What is your ambient room temperature?

I had an AMD dual core that would occasionally turn off its cpu fan, but thats with a high airflow case and a good aftermarket cooler, as far as I remember it would always still start with the computer [will test it again tonight].


----------



## martthefart

bios f7 wahts all that about any improvements over f5 if so what is the benifit of upgrading ty martyn


----------



## Nephrahim

My Hyper 212 plus doesn't turn on at bootup either. But it tends to turn on before windows starts loading.


----------



## 4096_bit_cypher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;15116143*
> I'm still not convinced that your 955 is THAT cold to warrant your fan not to start on boot. In a lot of motherboards, the fan goes 100% until the bios fully loads. What is your ambient room temperature?
> 
> I had an AMD dual core that would occasionally turn off its cpu fan, but thats with a high airflow case and a good aftermarket cooler, as far as I remember it would always still start with the computer [will test it again tonight].


The ambient room temp at the time was 60F. cpu core was 39C when I checked in the bios. I haven't rebooted and checked to see if the cpu fan was going. I will check that soon.... but it seemed like when the proc had some real work to do the fan started ..

Unrelated but can you use Q-flash with this board?


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4096_bit_cypher;15118115*
> The ambient room temp at the time was 60F. cpu core was 39C when I checked in the bios. I haven't rebooted and checked to see if the cpu fan was going. I will check that soon.... but it seemed like when the proc had some real work to do the fan started ..
> 
> Unrelated but can you use Q-flash with this board?


Yes.


----------



## xd_1771

I have myself updated to the GA-990XA-UD3 F7 BIOS.

POST seems a bit faster, first of all.
No noticeable stability improvements as of yet.
Ctrl + F1 unlocks an "Advanced Chipset Features" page where you can control the PCI-E links as well as SB spread spectrum. Nothing special.


----------



## 4096_bit_cypher

I updated to the GA-990XA-UD3 F7 BIOS from F3. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem:

All of my drivers were gone. Windows was going through and automatically installing them, most were installed ok , but the usb controller ones failed and it is stuck on trying to do the ATI Fire Pro 4800 ... Just says "pending"

*Is that normal after a bios update?*


----------



## angel.tdw

Guys updated to F7 successfully without any problems.... Now would check 4 my oc to work...
Neded to know, which is better? G skill ripsaws x 2x4gb 1600 or Kingston hyper X 2x4gb 1600?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel.tdw;15120618*
> Guys updated to F7 successfully without any problems.... Now would check 4 my oc to work...
> Neded to know, which is better? G skill ripsaws x 2x4gb 1600 or Kingston hyper X 2x4gb 1600?


Which set were you looking at?

What are the timing between the 2 sets (lower the better)


----------



## xd_1771

NCIX just put this deal up: NCIX Gaming Bundle Deal AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor & Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 USB 3.0 Motherboard - $200 shipped for the entire order

US customers, go!


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


NCIX just put this deal up: NCIX Gaming Bundle Deal AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor & Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 USB 3.0 Motherboard - $200 shipped for the entire order

US customers, go!


Nice deal.


----------



## Matas

Yes, F7 is posting faster, but I get nervious when after pressing delete during Gigabyte logo I can't get to BIOS and it happens quite often. OS starts loading.


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals my highest working oc setting for 1055t is....
View attachment 231374

View attachment 231375

View attachment 231376


I can't get to 4ghz still needed help....


----------



## Nephrahim

This board is very weird









I was looking at Hardware monitor a few mins ago and realized my Idle temps were 10 degrees (C) less then what they were yesterday. I'm running the burn test now and my peak is also 10 degrees less then it was yesterday! I'm running at 50C now.

It's a little cooler today, but it's not 10 degrees Celsius cooler, that's for sure!


----------



## Iceeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4096_bit_cypher;15118762*
> I updated to the GA-990XA-UD3 F7 BIOS from F3. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem:
> 
> All of my drivers were gone. Windows was going through and automatically installing them, most were installed ok , but the usb controller ones failed and it is stuck on trying to do the ATI Fire Pro 4800 ... Just says "pending"
> 
> *Is that normal after a bios update?*


It s normal don t worry this is happening because of the update in the F5 where they did something with the sound. Now you have a dolby home theater software no?
With the next updates from F5 will not happen anymore.
F7 bios contains all the changes from lower Bios versions

BTW new bios F8







)


----------



## xd_1771

It didn't happen to me coming from F4E; however, I don't use the onboard sound, I use my Xonar DG. It is probably the onboard sound drivers being updated in your case.
EDIT: The updates to the sound were made in F4 (adding Dolby home theatre support).

F8 already!? Are you serious!?








Quote:


> It's a little cooler today, but it's not 10 degrees Celsius cooler, that's for sure!


New BIOS revisions may have fixed issues(???) with the temperature sensors. My VRMs are idling at around 21-22C right now, they used to idle at 30C I think.


----------



## Matas

Yeh, F8 is up at gigabyte site BTW, my VRM temps remains the same.


----------



## Nephrahim

I'm on the 970-UD3. And still F1.


----------



## angel.tdw

Ya pals, need the f8 update. My procy temp is showing 0'c after f7 update....


----------



## Rumilsurion

Just flashed to F8 latest bios.

Anyone else getting weird temps with HWmonitor? My WD black 750gb storage drive keeps reading as 128c. It shows 31c min but than jumps to 128c. I know it's not that hot, might be a faulty sensor.

(Don't worry about the SSD temperature reads, it doesn't have a sensor, so it always reads 128c.)


----------



## orzel

2 bios versions in 3 days... come on I have Ga-970a-ud3 and there is still only F3... I start to regret i've bought that board...


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15133632*
> Just flashed to F8 latest bios.
> 
> Anyone else getting weird temps with HWmonitor? My WD black 750gb storage drive keeps reading as 128c. It shows 31c min but than jumps to 128c. I know it's not that hot, might be a faulty sensor.
> 
> (Don't worry about the SSD temperature reads, it doesn't have a sensor, so it always reads 128c.)


I've definitely been getting weird temps, but I HAVEN'T updated the bios.

Does HWmontior autoupdate? Or something else?


----------



## zvonexp

Hi, can we install this program on our 990xa ud3 and this will work ?

http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/300/lan-optimizer.html

And i downloaded ALL Bios-es and maked archive and uploaded, i think on F6 is perfect overclock

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GXAOJNXR


----------



## martthefart

y all the bios updates do they make an improvemnet? can u experts tell if f8 bios is better? updated to f8 no diffrence?


----------



## musicman1953

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp;15136698*
> Hi, can we install this program on our 990xa ud3 and this will work ?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/300/lan-optimizer.html
> 
> And i downloaded ALL Bios-es and maked archive and uploaded, i think on F6 is perfect overclock
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GXAOJNXR


Nope, will not work on AMD board.........
also in the details it states what onboard Lan chip is needed.
AMD boards aint got the right Lan chip


----------



## zvonexp

Always same problem INTEL have better Utilites for MOBO, Better / beautifilier cooling and better pcb and more Phase i hate that,


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicman1953;15137528*
> Nope, will not work on AMD board.........
> also in the details it states what onboard Lan chip is needed.
> AMD boards aint got the right Lan chip


actually the 990xa has a "realtek 8111E" network adapter, and

Quote: "GIGABYTE LAN Optimizer is a simple GUI-based, software application that works in conjunction with the Realtek 8111E and above Network Interface Controller (NIC)"


----------



## kmfd71

I just installed win7 64. I dont think i installed all the motherboard drivers is there a way to tell


----------



## Nephrahim

Do you have sound, and internet? Then yeah, you proboly did.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Latest Drivers for South bridge and Raid/AHCI

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...d_windows.aspx


----------



## musicman1953

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevinf*


actually the 990xa has a "realtek 8111E" network adapter, and

Quote: "GIGABYTE LAN Optimizer is a simple GUI-based, software application that works in conjunction with the Realtek 8111E and above Network Interface Controller (NIC)"


Regardless of it saying only for Intel boards it is only for Vista or Windows 7


----------



## angel.tdw

Pals
When I was on F5, speedfan was detecting vcore temperature,
But after updating to F7 and F8, speedfan always shows 0'c for vcore temp.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel.tdw;15145438*
> Pals
> When I was on F5, speedfan was detecting vcore temperature,
> But after updating to F7 and F8, speedfan always shows 0'c for vcore temp.


Have you tried different software, like HWmonitor??


----------



## muffe

I was an owner for a few days of the 990xa, then it went kaboom!


----------



## angel.tdw

Tried hwmonitor as well as hmonitor also. None detects vcore. All shows 0'c


----------



## Rumilsurion

Couple things you can do.

Check to see if your bios is showing you, your temps under "PC health status".

If you know your temperatures from before and none of them were too high that you don't need to monitor them you can wait for new bios update.

If you don't want to wait you can try:

1. Clearing your CMOS.

2. Reflashing to the Latest Bios or Reflashing to a Bios that showed you, your temperatures.

What could have happened is when you flashed something went wrong and it stopped reading your temperature sensors.


----------



## angel.tdw

The temp is shown in bios... Just windows doesnt detects it. Will try to reflash it back 2 F6.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffe*


I was an owner for a few days of the 990xa, then it went kaboom!










Explain please?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Maybe he taped a firecracker to the board, and it exploded.


----------



## angel.tdw

Attachment 231876
Thois is wot I m getting in speedfan...
Is any1 else having same problem?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Haven't had that issue yet. Only issue I'm getting is my HDD is reading 128c in HWmonitor.

You reflashed back to F6?


----------



## xd_1771

I'm getting no sensor errors at all in HWmonitor.


----------



## theonejrs

Hardware Monitor Pro 1.08.0 reads the sensors on my GigaByte 990XA-UD3 with the F3 bios. I've tried other bios flashes, but so far F3 works the best I recently changed from a MA790X-UD4H, and at stock 3.2GHz speed my 1090T runs about 12% faster. I had no difficulties overclocking it to 4.2GHz and ran it for a day like that. Because of precarious health, this computer is being left to a good friend who knows nothing about overclocking, nor is he interested in it. At 3.6GHz, it runs about 10% faster than it did at 3.7GHz on the old 790X-UD4H motherboard. I'm impressed as hell with the performance for such a small overclock.

Processor Arithmetic


Memory bandwidth


I can't speak for any of the other brand motherboards, as I only use GigaByte boards. I used Asus motherboards for about 15 years, until their quality and customer service went to hell in a handbasket. I had the good fortune to get a Gigabyte GA965P-DS3P ver. 1.33 out of Canada, and I was hooked for good. Fantastic motherboard. Other than the 790X, that I RMA'd 4 times, and finally gave up on, I've built over 200 computers in the last 4 years, all using Gigabyte motherboards and have had 0 problems! I built my first AMD, a little less than 3 years ago, and have stayed with them ever since. I went from an Athlon IIx2 7750 to an Athlon IIx4 2.8GHz 630 Quad core, to a Phenom IIx4 955BE, and finally to my current Phenom IIx6 1090T BE! I love my 6 core!

Sorry for the older version of Sandra, but to me it's the last version that makes any sense at all. I have later versions, but I prefer this one.









Russ


----------



## angel.tdw

View attachment 231939

Pals after flashing back to F6, my core temp is back. Check the pic..
But something is funny which I haven't noticed earlier or any other time. My bios showed CPU temp to b around 37'c and mobi temp to b around 38'c. But here core is around 27'c. Y? Also there are temp1, temp2,temp3. What r these temperatures of? Any help...


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel.tdw;15169339*
> View attachment 231939
> 
> Pals after flashing back to F6, my core temp is back. Check the pic..
> But something is funny which I haven't noticed earlier or any other time. My bios showed CPU temp to b around 37'c and mobi temp to b around 38'c. But here core is around 27'c. Y? Also there are temp1, temp2,temp3. What r these temperatures of? Any help...


Can't really see the the picture. Could you "print screen" next time instead of taking a picture with a camera.

Print screen captures your desktop image.

To do it.
1. Hit "print screen" on your keyboard.
2. Open the program "paint" on your computer.
3. Once "paint" is open paste the image into paint.
4. Crop the image or just save the image to an area on your computer that you will be able to find it.
5. Upload the image to the forums.

Hope that helps. Not trying to be an ass but, I can't really see the picture and I want too, to be able to help you.


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angel.tdw*


Attachment 231939
Pals after flashing back to F6, my core temp is back. Check the pic..
But something is funny which I haven't noticed earlier or any other time. My bios showed CPU temp to b around 37'c and mobi temp to b around 38'c. But here core is around 27'c. Y? Also there are temp1, temp2,temp3. What r these temperatures of? Any help...


angel.tdw,

Those are the locations of the temperature sensors 0 is the motherboard, 1 is the CPU, and 2 is the NorthBridge. The individual cores are always much cooler than the CPU temperatures. Even though the core temps are lower, collectively they are warmer. Here's what mine look like.



It's probably different because I'm using the F3 bios. It runs the coolest, and none of the bios updates work as well with my 1090T BE.

You may need a better CPU cooler as 37 is a bit high for an idle temp, but that depends on the case, fans and the ambient room temperature as to how well it will cool.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## angel.tdw

MY case is cm 430 with hyper 212+ cooler on CPU rest for room temp is around 30-32'c....


----------



## angel.tdw

As for the photo, I'll post a higher resolution 1 to nite as I post using my iPhone, tapatalk. In which I have option 2 select 2 types of quality out of which inselect lower version. So.
Hey 1771 pal..
Can u meet me online and help me oc my system in the run as it's very frustrating 2 try to oc everyday with 1 tip at a time the repost the results and then again wait for the answer and then again oc... If u can meet me online then v can oc directly and I can let u know the results same time... If u can bro...
Thanx
Angel


----------



## Rumilsurion

If using HWmonitor for the GA-990xa-UD3 the temperature sensors are actually.

TMPIN0 = North bridge/Motherboard
TMPIN1 = CPU socket
TMPIN2 = VRM/mosfet


----------



## sabiaculuneta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabiaculuneta*


990xa-ud3 + 2x4 - 1866 vengeange + x3 [email protected]
I expect to test this beauty



i cant unlock x3 720 to x4 20, despite to 770-ud3 with was perfect stabile. And i can,t any OC. 
Have anyone x3 720 and some result to OC ?


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


If using HWmonitor for the GA-990xa-UD3 the temperature sensors are actually.

TMPIN0 = North bridge/Motherboard
TMPIN1 = CPU socket
TMPIN2 = VRM/mosfet


Rumilsurion,

Thanks, I wasn't 100% sure I was right, and I wasn't! LOL!!









Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## xd_1771

I'll deal with anyone who needs help this afternoon (i.e. 4PM PDT).
Anyone else in the meantime?


----------



## angel.tdw

pals...

spec: x6 1055t
CM 430 Elite
CM Hyper 212+ CPU cooler
990XA-UD3 (F8)
MSI 560 GTX 1GB DDR3
g SKills 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (9-9-9-24)

Room Temp. = 30-32'C

PC Specs Stock when idle.:-


















PC Specs stock at full Stress Tests:-










Bios OC Settings (that i used):-


























PC Specs after OC when Idle:-


























PC specs after OC and full stress:-










help needed....
something is wrong. the system isnt stable. as after running the stress test for around 45 min,,,1 of the core stopped with an error in prime95.

so needed help 2 further tweak my system to get the max out of it...

will 4x2GB kingston 1600mhz ram do the trick or anything else???

help needed..

thanx

angel


----------



## zvonexp

Guys do u have problems with USB Keyboard on this mobo, i always pressing DELETE or F12 and sometimes works, sometimes dont work. But on F8 normaly works


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp;15177702*
> Guys do u have problems with USB Keyboard on this mobo, i always pressing DELETE or F12 and sometimes works, sometimes dont work. But on F8 normaly works


Flash to the latest bios, it fixed the problem with USB latency lag when trying to enter setup.

Or plug your usb connector into the USB 3.0 port.


----------



## Jayster

Can I update my submission?

I am now using 8GB (2x2) Gskill ripjawsx 8-8-8-24 and the overclock is at 4.2 with 1.5v bios is also at F8
CPU-Z


----------



## xd_1771

zvonexp: Update your BIOS.
angel.tdw: That's looking good, keep going!








Your system voltage is at auto which is not optimal. Set the voltages manually. Also, turn turbo core off. It more or less screws up AMD Phenom II overclocking.


----------



## angel.tdw

K XD,
Will off the turbo mode
But wot should I set my core to
Can u specify me the various voltage settings to set


----------



## veyron1001

Do I update out of box right to F8 or do I have to do it chronologically? Reason I ask is all the updates are 1.06~.08mb in size. Im getting Bsod on the bios shipped with the board and it looks like graphics error. Problem is I only get it when overclocked to 3.2ghz.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veyron1001;15210008*
> Do I update out of box right to F8 or do I have to do it chronologically? Reason I ask is all the updates are 1.06~.08mb in size. Im getting Bsod on the bios shipped with the board and it looks like graphics error. Problem is I only get it when overclocked to 3.2ghz.


You can flash straight to F8 and don't have to do each one.

The reason you are getting BSOD could be a bunch of different reasons.

CPU voltage could be too low for the OC you have.

Your ram timings and MHZ could be wrong since your OC your CPU and are causing instability.

Ram could be set at wrong voltage.

Please post your overclock settings CPU settings, CPU voltage, Ram settings, Ram voltage. It will help out a lot to figure out why you are getting BSOD.


----------



## sabiaculuneta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabiaculuneta*


Have anyone x3 720 and some result to OC ?


enyone?


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veyron1001*


Do I update out of box right to F8 or do I have to do it chronologically? Reason I ask is all the updates are 1.06~.08mb in size. Im getting Bsod on the bios shipped with the board and it looks like graphics error. Problem is I only get it when overclocked to 3.2ghz.


veyron1001,

You may need to adjust the memory multiplier down to x5.33. When you raise the CPU frequency, you are also raising the memory speed. There's a number of things you can do, like lowering the CPU multiplier, dropping the memory multiplier to 5.33, and increasing the CPU host frequency. You could also lower the memory timings, but as near as I've been able to determine in the relatively short time I've been building AMDs, generally the way I do it is a lot easier and more times than not, better than lowering the memory timings. What you are trying to do is get a balance between the CPU speed, FSB, memory multiplier, and the memory speed, where they all work best together. "Find the Sweet spot", so to speak. You often find that your highest stable CPU speed, is not always your best performer. It is a bit easier with an unlocked CPU multiplier though.









The 1055T is not a great overclocker, compared to the 1090T. I know that both Tom's Hardware and Anandtech had great difficulty getting much past 3.2GHz stable in their tests. I did See one review where they had it to 3.4GHz, but couldn't quite get it stable. All the 1055T is is a 1090T that failed to pass all the tests required. They set and lock the multiplier, and it's a 1055T

I only overclocked one locked multiplier AMD CPU, a 2.8GHz 630 Propus Quad, and I couldn't get it much past 3.6GHz on my 790X. My 1090T BE OC'd to 4.0GHz on the 790X motherboard, and easily got to 4.2GHz with very little adjustments, at 1.394v on the 990XA. The socket AM3+ motherboards overclock better than the AM3s, at least the GigaByte 990XA does, and Socket AM3+ means a future BullDozer. My 1090T BE on the 990XA is about 12% faster at stock speed. At 3.6GHz it performs faster than it did at 3.7GHz on the 790X. I'm guessing it's the better throughput of the AM3+ motherboard.

I don't use Asus motherboards anymore. I used them exclusively for 11 years, but their quality, Tech service and Customer service are terrible. I had some serious issues with a P5N-E SLI about 4-5 years ago. Service Tech guy says to me that he hadn't heard of any problems with the P5N-E. I asked him how that could be, since Asus's own forum had 23 pages of complaints with no solutions, for the same problems I was having. I've been using GigaByte motherboards ever since, with very few problems, in about 200 builds. I still buy Asus monitors and DVD Burners, but no motherboards!

I'll be doing a new Customer build the week after next. It will be my 500th build, and probably my last. 22 years, with 4 years away from computers for Uncle Sam! I was working on stuff far more complex than home PCs, and I had no time for PCs. I don't think I even owned a PC for about 3 years. Sometimes I wonder where all that time went!


----------



## veyron1001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


You can flash straight to F8 and don't have to do each one.

The reason you are getting BSOD could be a bunch of different reasons.

CPU voltage could be too low for the OC you have.

Your ram timings and MHZ could be wrong since your OC your CPU and are causing instability.

Ram could be set at wrong voltage.

Please post your overclock settings CPU settings, CPU voltage, Ram settings, Ram voltage. It will help out a lot to figure out why you are getting BSOD.



-1055T 14x 229 3.2GHz
-Cpu voltage 1.47V ( I dont know why it is set that high and I cant lower it)
-1333 DDR3 ram. I know I cant overclock well with this ram but I got 3.2ghz out of my previous board on a stock heatsink. Ram is a 1225mhz.


----------



## xd_1771

It's not that a 1055t and 1333 ram is not overclockable, it's just that it's very hard to clock past 3.5ghz because the ram speed rises with the CPU, and the low binning of generic 1333 ram may prevent one from moving forward.


----------



## sabiaculuneta

in the end i change the corsair 650 THX with another to service and.....

first step
225 x 14,5 x 1,5 v = 3200 
second step 

stabile after 1 hour in prime 95 and run

and supreme rezult


----------



## veyron1001

The bsod problem is gone after the F8 bios update. Running nice frames @3.2ghz. I might bump to 3.3 or 3.4ghz later on.


----------



## zvonexp

I updated on last version and on F9A works perfect


----------



## Demot321

I can't get my new build to boot. It powers on but I cant get to bios. Keyboard and mouse are not getting any power.

I thought it would be a simple plug and play.







I'm thinking the the memory might not be compatable.

Here are my parts

GA-990XA-UD3

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233147&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz 6 x 512KB

Msi 460


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp;15216380*
> I updated on last version and on F9A works perfect


Nice. New AGESA code. BD just around the corner.


----------



## xd_1771

We've had AMD FX support since BIOS F4E on the 990XA I think...


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15217427*
> We've had AMD FX support since BIOS F4E on the 990XA I think...


Yeah, I just figured final tweaks for the BD release. If OCT 12 is correct.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demot321;15217362*
> I can't get my new build to boot. It powers on but I cant get to bios. Keyboard and mouse are not getting any power.
> 
> I thought it would be a simple plug and play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the the memory might not be compatable.
> 
> Here are my parts
> 
> GA-990XA-UD3
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233147&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz 6 x 512KB
> 
> Msi 460


So it doesn't post at all? Or does it post and you can't enter bios?

If it does post but you can't get into bios try plugging the USB keyboard and mouse into a USB 3.0 port. Seems like the usb 2.0 ports have low latency and was fixed with the lastest Bios.

If that doesn't work you can try the following.
Clear CMOS
Try a PS/2 keyboard (if you have one) than flash to the latest Bios.

If those don't work reply and we can go from there.


----------



## Demot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15218163*
> So it doesn't post at all? Or does it post and you can't enter bios?
> 
> If it does post but you can't get into bios try plugging the USB keyboard and mouse into a USB 3.0 port. Seems like the usb 2.0 ports have low latency and was fixed with the lastest Bios.
> 
> If that doesn't work you can try the following.
> Clear CMOS
> Try a PS/2 keyboard (if you have one) than flash to the latest Bios.
> 
> If those don't work reply and we can go from there.


I can't get it to post at all. No video signal. Nothing. I have a 850w ps so I don't think that's a problem. My case did not come with a motherboard speaker so I'm going to have to borrow a speaker from a friend.

I cleared CMOS and tryed the ram I'n multiple configurations


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demot321;15218366*
> I can't get it to post at all. No video signal. Nothing. I have a 850w ps so I don't think that's a problem. My case did not come with a motherboard speaker so I'm going to have to borrow a speaker from a friend.
> 
> I cleared CMOS and tryed the ram I'n multiple configurations


Just to make sure. Are all of the connectors plug in?

I know this might be a ***** but, take out your CPU and check for bent pins. If you don't see any re-seat the CPU and try to post again.

Take out your graphics card, and re-seat it. Could not be making full contact. Check to make sure the pci-e power cables are plugged in and making contact.


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


It's not that a 1055t and 1333 ram is not overclockable, it's just that it's very hard to clock past 3.5ghz because the ram speed rises with the CPU, and the low binning of generic 1333 ram may prevent one from moving forward.


xd_1771,

I guess I should have considered that the 1055T came out in March/April when I mentioned the reviews on Tom's and Anandtech. It stands to reason, especially because I noted your overclock of 4.0GHz. I should have considered that the 1090T BE has had a very good record of wafer yields and higher quality production chips, so there are few rejects. Stands to reason that if they need more, they have to cripple a perfectly good 1090T to make up for the shortfall of failed chips needed to produce more 1055T's! I would guess that you probably got one of those.







I don't know anything about generic 1333 ram as I only use G.Skill 1333MHz cas7 RipJaws. I've had great success with them. This is what I'm using in my 1090T.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231276

I use them in my customer builds as well. I make sure the multiplier is set to 6.66, and manually set the timings to 7-7-7-24, and I'm done with the memory. With a locked CPU Multiplier, it's just a little harder to do.


----------



## epivitor

flashed f9a and my system didn't load my operating system
went back to f8 and everything is fine now


----------



## komodekork

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epivitor*


flashed f9a and my system didn't load my operating system
went back to f8 and everything is fine now


Same happend here, will try to revert back to f8 now.


----------



## Aaronage

I have a overwhelming urge to throw this 990XA-UD3 out of the window right now.

The issues I was having initially (sticking at the AHCI screen, unreliable with USB keyboard etc. etc.) were fixed from F5 onwards, but now with the latest F9A BIOS (which I flashed to because I plan to buy AMD FX as soon as!) is giving me a whole new set of headaches!

Basically, I have AHCI enabled, my boot priority is a-ok, but as soon as it gets to the "Loading Operating System..." screen it either just restarts, or looks for bootable drives and stops.

I have 3 storage drives, and one optical drive. I boot from the Crucial C300, have 2 x 1.5TB Western Digital Green drives for storage (no bootloaders on those drives).

It was booting fine before...










I really want to get playing with Bulldozer with the latest AGESA code, am I really going to have to roll back to something older to get it to load the OS?

I have tried clearing CMOS, no change.

Has anyone else had a similar problem?

EDIT: I see other users having the same issues now, frustrating!!


----------



## xd_1771

I got my 1055T in May. I really don't think there's much a difference in overclocking as several 1055Ts have hit 4Ghz successfully.
CL7 Ripjaws are pretty good, they should be able to run 1600Mhz @ CL9. Try CL9 timings then try the push past 3.5Ghz. CL9 @ 1333 would be generic. Remember, as you raise the bus clock, you raise RAM speed. You may need to lower the memory multiplier to keep going.

I will make the note of F9A instability.


----------



## aleaddict

New member/first post...

I just completed building a new rig for the "famn damily" using the GA-990XA-UD3 (you can see my specs below). This is my first Gigabyte mobo and I'm really impressed. I also upgraded from XP (32-bit) to Win7 (64-bit). WOW!!

Anyway, I had an initial problem with posting to BIOS. Had to clear the CMOS every time I booted. Turned out to be a problem with the memory configuration. The 990XA did not like having all four slots occupied. I pulled 2x4G sticks and viola!! I would like to use all 4 sticks of RAM (total of 16MB) but need to know how to setup my BIOS in order to accept the extra memory. I'm using version F3 (factory installed). Many thanks in advance!

-- ale


----------



## SSJVegeta

Does the 990XA-UD3 have vdroop issues like the 990FXA-UD5/UD7 or is it more like the 990*F*XA-UD3 in that it doesn't have vdroop problems?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hello guys! I just bought a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 from microcenter. After I got it home I was looking at the box and noticed that it is the 1.0 revision. I wanted to ask you guys if I should take it back and see if they have the 1.2r? The reason I ask is that I'm a bit freaked out about some of the bad reviews the board is getting. The UD3 is going in my sig rig with a change of ram coming in the next week. I picked out this G.Skill ram for it. I have not installed the board yet do to my OS being an OEM version. I also have plans of using thisCrucial SSD and Crossfire 6970's after I pick up a new PSU. all these goodies will be topped off with a custom water loop involving 2x240 and a 120 rad. The pump and fans will be PWM with an Aquareo 5 as the brain behind the Water loop. What do you guys think? Ohh yea.... my 955 will also be being replaced with a BD as soon as I see some bench's after its release







The main reason for this post is to get some helpfull advice about the board. What BIOS should I use? and should I take this board back in favor of the 1.2r? To say the least I am paranoid about the board acting up lol. Thank for reading!!

PS: There will be a full build log in the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## Rumilsurion

Question for people using the onboard sound.

How is it?

I wont be able to use my Asus Xonar DG sound card when I get my second MSI gtx 560ti Hawk video card to run SLI. The second card will overhang the pci lane that my sound card is in right now.

So is the sound loud and clear or so/so?


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


What BIOS should I use? and should I take this board back in favor of the 1.2r?


I don't think there is 1.2 board available yet, I could be wrong.

Best BIOS for me so far is F7. Tried the newest beta, but windows don't boot with it.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15231962*
> Hello guys! I just bought a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 from microcenter. After I got it home I was looking at the box and noticed that it is the 1.0 revision. I wanted to ask you guys if I should take it back and see if they have the 1.2r? The reason I ask is that I'm a bit freaked out about some of the bad reviews the board is getting. The UD3 is going in my sig rig with a change of ram coming in the next week. I picked out this G.Skill ram for it. I have not installed the board yet do to my OS being an OEM version. I also have plans of using thisCrucial SSD and Crossfire 6970's after I pick up a new PSU. all these goodies will be topped off with a custom water loop involving 2x240 and a 120 rad. The pump and fans will be PWM with an Aquareo 5 as the brain behind the Water loop. What do you guys think? Ohh yea.... my 955 will also be being replaced with a BD as soon as I see some bench's after its release The main reason for this post is to get some helpfull advice about the board. What BIOS should I use? and should I take this board back in favor of the 1.2r? To say the least I am paranoid about the board acting up lol. Thank for reading!!
> 
> PS: There will be a full build log in the next 2 weeks or so


You would have to ask the (990FXA club). This is the (990XA club) so we dont know much, about the GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.2

Not trying to be rude, but they would be better help asking questions about the 990FXA motherboards.


----------



## Iceeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15232400*
> Question for people using the onboard sound.
> 
> How is it?
> 
> I wont be able to use my Asus Xonar DG sound card when I get my second MSI gtx 560ti Hawk video card to run SLI. The second card will overhang the pci lane that my sound card is in right now.
> 
> So is the sound loud and clear or so/so?


Im using on optical .... it s very good not like Xonar DX but better than others onboard sound cards


----------



## Jayster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;15230332*
> Does the 990XA-UD3 have vdroop issues like the 990FXA-UD5/UD7 or is it more like the 990*F*XA-UD3 in that it doesn't have vdroop problems?


I have not noticed any vdroop however I did have a ton of vboost with older bios versions I am on F8 now and the voltage stays constant at 1.5v.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15233136*
> You would have to ask the (990FXA club). This is the (990XA club) so we dont know much, about the GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.2
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but they would be better help asking questions about the 990FXA motherboards.


LOL, after work I was so sleepy I posted this here instead of there LOL, so sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Matas

F9A screws the Windows loading up, stay way from it! Gigabyte, *** you are realising?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayster;15233398*
> I have not noticed any vdroop however I did have a ton of vboost with older bios versions I am on F8 now and the voltage stays constant at 1.5v.


F8 fixed your vBoost? I am still on F7, perhaps I need to give F8 a look myself.


----------



## Matas

Maybe gigabyte should be warned about F9A BIOS?

Strange things happen if I try to run CPU NB at 3200MHz. I'm stable at 3000MHz 1.35v, but if I try to run @3.2GHz even at 1.5v I get error in the BIOS: "your BACKup BIOS is being updated to the latest version". OS is not posting.


----------



## xd_1771

^ That may be related to instability unless it is F9A specific. I will be contacting GIGABYTE support about the F9A bugs reported so far.

*EDIT: IT seems similar bugs have been reported with the 990FXA-UD3's F5A BIOS.*
I have to to a preliminary conclusion that these new BIOSes are most optimized for the upcoming AMD FX processor, but in a way that makes them unsuitable for current generation processors. It is possible. According to this post it may have been true that certain BIOSes had certain different optimizations for a specific ASUS board. Also, several AM3 boards from ASUS that had beta BIOS released early for "AM3+ CPU support"; these beta BIOS were not actually recommended for use with an AM3 processor, and it was recommended that you flash when the FX comes out.


----------



## MRx

F9A BIOS OS Load Fail Bug Confirmed

F8 Works like a charm.


----------



## Jayster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15236771*
> F8 fixed your vBoost? I am still on F7, perhaps I need to give F8 a look myself.


I did also change the settings that might have done it, but mine has been sorted yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayster;15202550*
> Can I update my submission?
> 
> I am now using 8GB (2x2) Gskill ripjawsx 8-8-8-24 and the overclock is at 4.2 with 1.5v bios is also at F8
> CPU-Z


Its set at 1.5v in the bios.


----------



## Matas

Getting wierd CPU and CPU NB overclock experience. Stock CPU 3.2GHz /stock voltage 1.312v does HyperPi/Memtest small/blend at CPU NB @3GHz 1.35v. CPU @3.4GHz even at high 1.45v is not able to run these tests with the same CPU NB freq. It seems that these two things are tightened with each other. I think I would firstly need to find out my maximum CPU freq. and after that CPU NB.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayster;15245094*
> I did also change the settings that might have done it, but mine has been sorted yes.Its set at 1.5v in the bios.


do you have CNQ enabled? as your min Cpu core is 1.14V.... did you use Phenom tweaker?


----------



## Jayster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevinf*


do you have CNQ enabled? as your min Cpu core is 1.14V.... did you use Phenom tweaker?


Its enabled and I have not used Phenom tweaker.


----------



## epivitor

F9B available


----------



## Buckaroo

Got my FX-8120 Processor on order. Time to do some overclocking.


----------



## angel.tdw

@XD_1771
pal,
can u guide me to the max safe voltages that i can set for cpu, nb and ram so that my 1055t can bo oc to 4ghz
since i m not able to do so.... till now....
and any settings..that might help....
my 1055t is 6months old....
thanx

angel


----------



## Pablo023

Hi everyone!

Anyone have success with unlock cores on this motherboards? It's only Gigabyte issue, or is the same problem for all AMD 9xx chipset motherboard?


----------



## angel.tdw

Setting:
CPU 286
Ht and nb 2000
Vcore 1.475
Nb 1.25
Dram 1.65 (stock 1.5)

Pals finally I was able to boot my system on 4ghz...thou haven't performed stress test...as my temp got mad....
Room temp is 30'c
as soon as I started prime95, in 5 min,
Temp0 - 40'c
Temp1 - 71'c
Temp2 - 76'c
Cores - 65'c

Is that ok or too high?
Should I perform stress test full if ok.?
Wot to do to reduce my temp.?
My cabby is cm 430+
I have placed my psu, reverse. That is, the psu fan is downside. Instead of upside. Will reversing the psu help?
I have 2 intake fans (1 front + 1 side)
1 out fan at back.
Top panels are empty as I couldn't fit any fan cause of 212+ coming in between.
Help needed and some info
Thanx
Angel


----------



## Rumilsurion

That's pushing it for temperatures.

62c is max temperature for your cores.

Ideally you want your temperatures around 45-50c for extended period of time for your over clock to be 24/7 stable. Since ambient temperatures can rise.

Either lower your clock speed or CPU voltage or improve air flow in your case.

Worst case scenario buy an air conditioner to lower room temps.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotherengineer;14837656*
> Well, 60 tries later and 3 cmos checksum errors, I think I have to say its the mobo.
> 
> I did reflash to F4 and its somewhat co-operative now. Occasionally it will hang after the BIOS splash screen and quite often it hangs when being restarted, (it doesn't boot back up)
> 
> Memtest 86+ 4.20 ran 3 loops no errors or issues. Prime 95 cpu burn ran from within windows for 12 hours with no issue. And I havent tried furmark on the vidcard yet.
> 
> Anyone know what the checksum is supposed to be for this mobo?


Same issue here. I've had the 990-UD3 for about a month now and I've had 2 checksum errors already. Thankfully it's able to use the backup to install it, but I'm worried nonetheless.


----------



## angel.tdw

Will try to keep the side case of the cabby open and c if there is any diff. In temp. And also try to lower the core voltage to 1.45. And c wot haps.
Is there any other way to increase the air flow?
Since my room temp is 30'c, is the idle temp of 38'c ok?


----------



## czcdog

hello, i got a ga-990xa-ud3 board a few weeks ago, right now running F8 bios, my concern is that the tmpin0 reading from HWMonitor is around 40 degrees Celsius when the comp's idle, my room temp's around 20, cpu's idle at around 30 degrees, what seems to be the problem??? how can i fix?? i touch the northbridge heatsink with my hand, it's burning hot!! i see some of you have tmpin0 at around 20 degrees, how do you manage that?????


----------



## Jayster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *czcdog*


hello, i got a ga-990xa-ud3 board a few weeks ago, right now running F8 bios, my concern is that the tmpin0 reading from HWMonitor is around 40 degrees Celsius when the comp's idle, my room temp's around 20, cpu's idle at around 30 degrees, what seems to be the problem??? how can i fix?? i touch the northbridge heatsink with my hand, it's burning hot!! i see some of you have tmpin0 at around 20 degrees, how do you manage that?????


Tbh I stopped worrying about board temps a while ago.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *czcdog*


hello, i got a ga-990xa-ud3 board a few weeks ago, right now running F8 bios, my concern is that the tmpin0 reading from HWMonitor is around 40 degrees Celsius when the comp's idle, my room temp's around 20, cpu's idle at around 30 degrees, what seems to be the problem??? how can i fix?? i touch the northbridge heatsink with my hand, it's burning hot!! i see some of you have tmpin0 at around 20 degrees, how do you manage that?????


The thermal pad they use on the stock heat sinks, doesn't transfer heat very well.

If you can increase you case air flow it would help a lot.

Take a look at the guide I did on my board. I dropped temperatures by a huge margin.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post15006990


----------



## czcdog

but before you did all that, your temp still under 30.
i just don't get it, i'm freezing in my room now, and cpu's at 30 which seems fine, but that tmpin0 is idle at 40, and yes, i touch the northbridge with my hand, very hot, which mean it does transfer heat fairly well


----------



## xd_1771

Sorry bout the away, guys. Real life hit me with really bad timing so I haven't been able to update for the last few.
Anyone tested the 990XA with the FX processor yet?


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *czcdog*


but before you did all that, your temp still under 30.
i just don't get it, i'm freezing in my room now, and cpu's at 30 which seems fine, but that tmpin0 is idle at 40, and yes, i touch the northbridge with my hand, very hot, which mean it does transfer heat fairly well


@czcdog,

Actually it means just the opposite. It's hot because the heat isn't being removed from the heat sink. I believe that tmpin0 is the VRMs, tmpin1 is the CPU and tmpin2 is the northbridge. I had the same problem because I use a CoolIt Systems R-120 for my CPU. The main drawback to any liquid cooling is that the CPU Cooler no longer provides any airflow for the NorthBridge or the VRMs. I managed to snugly install a 70mm fan from an unused cheap AMD CPU Cooler between the pump and the plastic knobs used to tighten the cooler, and let it blow over the NorthBridge and scatter off of the back of the video card. Now my NorthBridge temp pretty much mirrors the temp of the CPU.

VRM cooling is still not very good, but by increasing the CFM of the front fans, I'm able to limit the VRMs from exceeding 43C. What I need to do is remove the VRM heatsink and clean everything off, and replace the stuff it came with, with some Ceramique from Arctic Cooling. I'm also thinking of moving the pull fan to the outside of the case making the case the "meat" in a fan/radiator sandwich. I also plan to remove the grille-work on the back of the case, so the air will flow faster and quieter through the Radiator The inch I would gain inside the case would get the VRM Cooler more exposed to the case airflow. As it is right now, the front push fan hangs over the VRM heatsink. I have to remove the cooler to re-do the thermal stuff on the VRM heatsink anyway, so I thought that would be a good time to move the fan as well. I'll let you know how it works out.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## xd_1771

Giving up at 43C? These VRMs should be able to handle more than that.


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15315692*
> Giving up at 43C? These VRMs should be able to handle more than that.


xd_1771,

It's true, they can handle more than 43C, but I'm a person who believes that the less heat the better when it comes to electronics. The less heat, the longer the parts usually last I would much rather it have a temp of somewhere in the mid 30s. I prefer Scythe Slipstreams for case fans, and the Silverstone FN series for intakes.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## Matas

I'm running VRM at ~70C at Prime95 while having @4.263GHz 1.504v.


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;15316435*
> I'm running VRM at ~70C at Prime95 while having @4.263GHz 1.504v.


Matas,

Wow, that's pretty hot. 158F. Given the nice quality case, I'm surprised it runs that hot. Which stepping does your 955 have? I know the one I had before I bought the 1090T BE ran at 4.1GHz at 1.422v and it had C3 stepping.

One thing I have noticed with the 990XA-UD3 is that my 1090T run's about 15% faster stock than it did in my previous GigaByte MA790X-UD4H motherboard. I had Corsair Dominator 1066 Cas 5 (5-5-5-15)memory for my DDR2, and G.Skill RipJaws 1333 Cas7 (7-7-7-21) for the DDR3 990XA, but that isn't going to give you that kind of improvement. It also overclocks higher at lower multipliers than it did on the 790X, so it scales better too. I'm using bios F3 that came with it. I tried F4 and F5, and had heat issues, and for now I'm just going to leave it alone with the F3 bios. It works perfectly. Set at 3.6GHz, it splits the difference in performance between 3.7 and 3.8GHz on the 790X so it's like it's running at 3.750GHz benchmarks at 3.6GHz settings. Very fast machine with only a minimal OC. Great motherboard. I'm very glad I decided to buy it!

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## Matas

Theonejrs -> yeh, it's quite hot, but nothing to worry about, as VRMes are high quality low RDS and can run even at higher temperature, somethere xd_1771 mentioned that 70C is recomended highest temp, but just recomended.
It's C3, but I've really high ambient temps and there is no fan in the back of the case, yet. Anyway, maybe next weekend I'll replace stock thermal pad of VRM with Noctua NT-H1 or Chill Factor 3 TIM, will share my results


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> One thing I have noticed with the 990XA-UD3 is that my 1090T run's about 15% faster stock than it did in my previous GigaByte MA790X-UD4H motherboard.


I don't doubt the improvement in overclocking ability but the performance increase is quite surprising.
My VRMs run particularly cool at between 50-60C during full load situation; it may be due to the rear fan blowing more CFM than the two NH-D14 fans, taking in surrounding air and potentially causing negative pressure cooling on the VRMs.


----------



## Kevindeuxieme

Hello all

My first post ever around here ever was going to be about how I kept having trouble with my temp readings on this MB. I was going to tell you that in HWinfo, latest version, what is labelled as "Temperature 3" and also usually "CPU 0" (not "CPU" mind you, the one that's on my Phenom not the one from the ITE chip) kept misbehaving:

-Temperature 3 either didn't even show, or when it did the reading never changed whatever I did (browsing, gaming, movie...) and could be all over the place, sometimes 12C (!), sometimes 59(!!), sometimes 129(!!!!!!!). The number would be set from the moment I started HWinfo to the next reboot, restarting the software wouldn't do anything.

-CPU 0, well, would be absent half the time, even though the cpu (10h+ thingie) would appear.

I would try to change settings in the BIOS, to no avail. I got the same results with every version of the BIOS.

Then, right before posting this, I decided to update the BIOS again, because I realized the unadvised version was 9A, and what is now on the Gigabyte site is the 9B. Lo and behold, both my readings are fine now.

Yay! \\o/

So this went from "W.T.F help" to "I have this mobo and everything is fine".

Except (plot twist







) I have a question regarding the MOSFET heatsink. I looked at the post about removing/reapplying thermal paste on the heatsinks and came upon a little kink in the process (beyond ruining my fingers to get the damn things off). If I remove the MOSFET heatsink, remove the thermal pad , apply some not so recent thermal paste, put it back, well the heatsink is just not stable. I can move it slightly back and forth, and when I removed it again (hello fingertips) it was obvious on both the MOSFETs themselves and the heatsink that they were barely touching (paste hadn't spread).

Therefore, are the MOSFETs not aligned on a plane, making any heatsink modification impossible without thermal pads (







), or is the heatsink itself just poorly flattened/polished? I'm asking because the temp I get from my now-normal reading is around 50C idle, and I don't like it, and I'm not sure what this temp actually measures, and when I do change the stock cooler on my cpu I figure I might as well invest in proper radiators for all involved. Any advices on that by the way?

Aaaand that's it for now.


----------



## ninjagordy

hi troops!!

i updated to the f8b bios and my machine will not overclock now. it was running happily at [email protected] vcore on the f4 bios i think it was... seems some options have changed also.... anyone else had this... i may flash back to an earlier revision as im not buying a bulldozer now....

what revision of the bios did the voltage control options etc change

cheers

THE GAME ! ;-)


----------



## xd_1771

^ F9B you mean?
Phenom II users not recommended to update to F9X. It seems to be a more FX-suited BIOS. F8 works perfectly, so revert to that.


----------



## angel.tdw

Needed to know
Sometimes my mobo shows
Normal CPU vcore 1.475v
And sometimes it shows
1.35v
Y is that fluctuation?
I haven't overclocked my system


----------



## Rumilsurion

To: Kevindeuxieme

When you applied the thermal paste, did you apply small drops to each mosfet. Than with a piece of plastic spread the thermal paste on the chip??

Or did you just apply a thin amount of thermal paste to the heat sink.

Just put a little blob of paste on each chip. Than spread around the chip, you don't need to make it paper thin either, like if you were applying it to your CPU.

If you saw my post on how I did mine. You would see I didn't skimp of the paste, on each chip so there would be enough paste to make contact.

When I did mine it made perfect contact and when the heat sink was attached the paste kept it from moving around.

If you feel none of that is working pick up some plastic bolt and nuts and use them to fasten the heat sink down instead of the push pins. the springs on the push pins might be damaged and is not forcing the heat sink down enough.


----------



## Kevindeuxieme

No what I did is spread several drops of paste on the heatsink and then spread it manually (with a bit of flat plastic) more or less evenly on the whole surface.

I would have also put some on the chips but as you said I thought I had to do it like with the cpu, as thin as possible. And when I noticed it wasn't stable once put back on, I thought putting enough to make contact would be as bad as leaving the pad.

My problem now is that it took me the best part of two hours from turning off the PC to turning it back on to do this, sooo I guess it will wait until I do change something in the computer. Granted, I lost a lot of time when I accidentally put the mosfet heatsink the wrong way only to realize it as everything was back in and I tried to put the 12v plugs in... fun times.

And about that, anybody know if a 212+ and a hr05 would fit together on this board?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angel.tdw*


Needed to know
Sometimes my mobo shows
Normal CPU vcore 1.475v
And sometimes it shows
1.35v
Y is that fluctuation?
I haven't overclocked my system


that depends on whether turbo core is enabled or not. For overclocking, disable it.

-----

I never spread before mount. I always let pressure spread it all. You may want to use more tim than usual. Reusing thermal pads isn't a bad thing either; could've just tightened the mount.


----------



## angel.tdw

My turbo is disabled but still my mobo keeps jumping the vcore. Y so....?

Also since I couldnt control the temp inside my case after oc to 4ghz. I reverted back to the following settings....








Are the settings ok???
My ram is rated 1600 MHz and 9-9-9-24, but rt now after current oc it's working at 1666. At 11-11-11-30. Is that ok???
Is there any other setting that I can tweak to perform better....
Thanx

Angel


----------



## angel.tdw

Also which test should b run in prime95? The small FFT or the blend one?
The blend one always fails on my system after 15-20 min.
Thanx

Angel


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevindeuxieme*


No what I did is spread several drops of paste on the heatsink and then spread it manually (with a bit of flat plastic) more or less evenly on the whole surface.

I would have also put some on the chips but as you said I thought I had to do it like with the cpu, as thin as possible. And when I noticed it wasn't stable once put back on, I thought putting enough to make contact would be as bad as leaving the pad.

My problem now is that it took me the best part of two hours from turning off the PC to turning it back on to do this, sooo I guess it will wait until I do change something in the computer. Granted, I lost a lot of time when I accidentally put the mosfet heatsink the wrong way only to realize it as everything was back in and I tried to put the 12v plugs in... fun times.

And about that, anybody know if a 212+ and a hr05 would fit together on this board?


Putting a Heatsink on a Chipset? Chesus. I had my fan break on my old i7 and it still lasted 6 years.

Anyway, the 212 SHOULD fit, but it MIGGGGHT be tight, I see why you're asking. I guess make sure you order it from someone who will accept a return.

That said, hearing your Mofset woes makes me a bit concerned. I applied my Paste evenly, and didn't check for contact afterward (I did with the Northbridge and I didn't feel like doing it twice.) I might take it apart tomorrow to check that they're all making contact...


----------



## Weister

Q:In CPUID HWMonitor, which of the "TMPIN" temperatures apply to what?
A:TMPIN0 = Motherboard (chipset) temp; TMPIN1 = CPU temp; TMPIN2 = VRM temp

im not sure this is right as i think the tempin0 is too low to be the NB, at 27 deg or. where as temp1&2 go up to like 70 deg. great thread btw


----------



## Weister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angel.tdw*


Also which test should b run in prime95? The small FFT or the blend one?
The blend one always fails on my system after 15-20 min.
Thanx

Angel


fft is for max heat and power, where blend is more balanced with lots ram test. i normally use blend. and if it fails after 15-20min, its unstable 4 sure


----------



## xd_1771

^ No, that should be fairly accurate. Because the NB/chipset handles only HyperTransport clock and PCI-E lanes nowadays, there's no reason for it to get very hot.


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weister*


fft is for max heat and power, where blend is more balanced with lots ram test. i normally use blend. and if it fails after 15-20min, its unstable 4 sure


Yeah, Prime 95 should be able to run for hours.


----------



## angel.tdw

So it means that I have to c some other settings for my stem to b stable...
K will keep it posted...


----------



## Nephrahim

This is proboly nothing, but I notice on HW it lists your max Vcore at over 3 volts? I'm not that familiar with that chip, but that seems like way too much.


----------



## Weister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


^ No, that should be fairly accurate. Because the NB/chipset handles only HyperTransport clock and PCI-E lanes nowadays, there's no reason for it to get very hot.


its just when i touch it its just as hot as the vrm or cpu















maybe im comfused between the chipset and the NB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


This is proboly nothing, but I notice on HW it lists your max Vcore at over 3 volts? I'm not that familiar with that chip, but that seems like way too much.


3V must be a glitch of somesort, im suprised it didnt set on fire


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


^ No, that should be fairly accurate. Because the NB/chipset handles only HyperTransport clock and PCI-E lanes nowadays, there's no reason for it to get very hot.


I got restless and did a touch test.

NB burned my finger. VRM was barely warm. And they weren't back before I replaced them (And the thermal tape was DEFINITELY making contact.

I have to say I think you're wrong about which is the VRM temps.

We REALLY need someone from Gigabyte to settle this. Or maybe someone with a digital thermometer?


----------



## xd_1771

^ This is interesting; it should be noted that the temp sensors are not on the heatsinks themselves. Some other users observed differences in temperature when touching different points of the heatsinks. I will e-mail GIGABYTE about this and find out once and for all, but don't expect a response for a number of days (they usually take awhile).


----------



## Nephrahim

Borrowed a digital thermometer from a friend.

Sticking the sensor in between the ridges of the heatsink.

Mosfets were at 105 F

NB was 120 f

I ASSUME the sensors, being closer to the actual heat source, would be HOTTER then the heatsink

Tmp0 is 96 F
Tmp1 is 114 F
Tmp3 is 140 F

So it SEEMS like Tmp2 would be NB, and 1 would be VRM, but who knows unless they tell us.

Cores are at around 120 F each too BTW.


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


^ This is interesting; it should be noted that the temp sensors are not on the heatsinks themselves. Some other users observed differences in temperature when touching different points of the heatsinks. I will e-mail GIGABYTE about this and find out once and for all, but don't expect a response for a number of days (they usually take awhile).


Eh. At this point I doubt my computer is going to explode in the meantime. If I'm right and it is the NB heating up it's actually a bit of a relief because I'm PRETTY sure it would at least only take out the Motherboard and not the whole system the way I was worried a VRM might do.

Also, I had an old system that had a NB temperature much higher then this with a broken fan on top of it and it never died. They seem built to last.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


Borrowed a digital thermometer from a friend.

Sticking the sensor in between the ridges of the heatsink.

Mosfets were at 105 F

NB was 120 f

I ASSUME the sensors, being closer to the actual heat source, would be HOTTER then the heatsink

Tmp0 is 96 F
Tmp1 is 114 F
Tmp3 is 140 F

So it SEEMS like Tmp2 would be NB, and 1 would be VRM, but who knows unless they tell us.

Cores are at around 120 F each too BTW.


TMPIN0 = North bridge/Motherboard
TMPIN1 = CPU socket
TMPIN2 = VRM/mosfet

VRM temp goes up with load, as there is more power drain. Its normal for VRM to be up to 70Deg C.

So this is after you remounted your NB heatsink though?? How is your ambients during this test? Case airflow?


----------



## Nephrahim

Case airflow is good, but this was with the cover off, but after I closed it up the temperatures only went up a single degree if that.

I just don't think the VRMs are what's so hot on the system. The heatsink NEVER heats up. And the NB Heatsink gets far hotter then tmpin0 is.


----------



## kevinf

because the VRM heatsink doesn't make great contact/pressure, the metal doesn't get nearly as hot as the chips underneath. Try touching your VRM chokes (the square things), I found those hotter then the heatsink as well.

normally people find the opposite, with the cover open, temperatures are worse, because the "flow" is all wrong.

I just got a digital meat thermometer as well, going to re-wire the probe to make it not electrically conductive everywhere (currently it is a 15cm shaft!). Will let you know if the readings are similar to yours or not. I haven't touched the paste / pads on either VRM or NB.


----------



## xd_1771

^ What kevinf said is actually possible. Chokes can get particularly hot; not dangerously, but they can be hot.

Good luck!


----------



## Nephrahim

Might be. I can only speculate, but it seems like we don't have a lot of firm evidence one way or the other.

The VRM heatsink was pretty firm, so I'm pretty sure the Thermal paste took hold. And again, this is about the same temperature (Of the Heatsink) as it was when I touched it before I re-mounted it.

I'll be very curious to see how this works.


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevindeuxieme;15322908*
> Hello all
> 
> My first post ever around here ever was going to be about how I kept having trouble with my temp readings on this MB. I was going to tell you that in HWinfo, latest version, what is labelled as "Temperature 3" and also usually "CPU 0" (not "CPU" mind you, the one that's on my Phenom not the one from the ITE chip) kept misbehaving:
> 
> -Temperature 3 either didn't even show, or when it did the reading never changed whatever I did (browsing, gaming, movie...) and could be all over the place, sometimes 12C (!), sometimes 59(!!), sometimes 129(!!!!!!!). The number would be set from the moment I started HWinfo to the next reboot, restarting the software wouldn't do anything.
> 
> -CPU 0, well, would be absent half the time, even though the cpu (10h+ thingie) would appear.
> 
> I would try to change settings in the BIOS, to no avail. I got the same results with every version of the BIOS.
> 
> Then, right before posting this, I decided to update the BIOS again, because I realized the unadvised version was 9A, and what is now on the Gigabyte site is the 9B. Lo and behold, both my readings are fine now.
> 
> Yay! \o/
> 
> So this went from "W.T.F help" to "I have this mobo and everything is fine".
> 
> Except (plot twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I have a question regarding the MOSFET heatsink. I looked at the post about removing/reapplying thermal paste on the heatsinks and came upon a little kink in the process (beyond ruining my fingers to get the damn things off). If I remove the MOSFET heatsink, remove the thermal pad , apply some not so recent thermal paste, put it back, well the heatsink is just not stable. I can move it slightly back and forth, and when I removed it again (hello fingertips) it was obvious on both the MOSFETs themselves and the heatsink that they were barely touching (paste hadn't spread).
> 
> Therefore, are the MOSFETs not aligned on a plane, making any heatsink modification impossible without thermal pads (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), or is the heatsink itself just poorly flattened/polished? I'm asking because the temp I get from my now-normal reading is around 50C idle, and I don't like it, and I'm not sure what this temp actually measures, and when I do change the stock cooler on my cpu I figure I might as well invest in proper radiators for all involved. Any advices on that by the way?
> 
> Aaaand that's it for now.


Kevindeuxieme,

Put a washer between the top of the heatsink and the push pin socket to create a shim, it should press it down hard enough to mate. Another reason I recommend Arctic Cooling Ceramique, is because it's thick like the Silicone stuff you use to seal around a sink or a bathtub, and is 100% non conductive. The natural heat from the VRMs should do the rest!. Mine runs at 38-39C. Even at 3.2GHz it only got to 43C running IBT.









Here's a liquid cooling system for the CPU that has a pretty good following.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181010

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## Kevindeuxieme

No it IS making contact when I remove the pad, and firmly enough I believe. The problem is that it is unstable in the geometrical meaning of the term, it oscillates roughly along the line between the push pins and is therefore only making contact with 2 chips at best at one time.
I checked the few available alternative mosfet coolers, and one of them does also use thermo pads (thermalright I think), and to me it makes sense because mb manufacturers can't really make sure each mosfet is exactly level, as opposed to a cpu which is a single piece.
However I didn't check if the heatsink itself was level.


----------



## pv2008

Hi,

I have just put together my system for a couple of months and I was hoping if someone can help me with an annoying problem. My hardware specs are 990XA-UD3 (obviously ), Phenom II X6 1055T, Palit GT520 1GB (not the fanless model), 2 x 4GB DDR3. OS is Debian 64 bit.

Basically what happens is that occasionally I get no video signal at bootup. Now, because I don't even get to the usual POST messages so I believe this is not OS-related. Usually after a reboot (not with RESET but a complete shutdown and restart) the video card can be detected. I have had no issues with an older GT8500 card. My question is: are there known compatibility issues of the 990XA-UD3 with the Palit GT520?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Louis.


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

Do these temps look normal? Core temps are significantly lower than CPU temp.










Speedfan temps show the same thing.

Running GA 970a-UD3 + Phenom II x4 840

Thanks


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butthungrymonkee*


Do these temps look normal? Core temps are significantly lower than CPU temp.

...

Speedfan temps show the same thing.

Running GA 970a-UD3 + Phenom II x4 840

Thanks


nice temps, very good actually. Not abnormal to have core/socket temp diff of 10C. Please fill out your system specs in your User control panel.


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

Cool, thanks...so I should be focusing on core temps right?


----------



## Nephrahim

Generally yes.

What for exactly? Overclocking? The 60-65Cish limit most Phenoms have refers to the Core temp. If you wanted to be extra safe and stop when the outside reaches that limit that's perfectly fine too.


----------



## Kevindeuxieme

Geez, your hard drive temp seems really high by comparison









Just because i'm impressed: those are your idle max/mins right? no load on the system before the screenshot right? Right?


----------



## Aaronage

I got my hands on an AMD FX-4100 today, having a lot of fun overclocking it, however....

This motherboard keeps throttling it under load









I've disabled all the standard power saving options (C1E, CnQ, C6) and disabled Hardware Thermal Control (the option which causes the throttling) and nothing changed, it still scales back under load.

For example

4500MHz OC, run Cinebench, the cores temporarily drop to 3.3GHz at random intervals during the test. Same with 4875MHz, except it only throttles to 4.1GHz

Is this yet another BIOS bug or have a missed an option in the BIOS? Very frustrating!

Thanks for your help


----------



## PetGz

Why have the same NB Model???

Anyone know if the latest BIOS from the 970A-UD3 can unlock cores???

Thanks.


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PetGz*











Because they have the same NB Model???

Anyone know if the latest BIOS from the 970A-UD3 can unlock cores???

Thanks.


Uh, I don't know about latest, but the first could, and I am pretty sure they didn't remove the feature.


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevindeuxieme*


Geez, your hard drive temp seems really high by comparison









Just because i'm impressed: those are your idle max/mins right? no load on the system before the screenshot right? Right?



ya, those are just idle temps, during load core temps only reach up to 36C and right now with just web browsing, core temps are around 18C, it doesnt feel like 18C(64F) in my room...haha I think its off


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

I am building a FX 4100 amd build is it worth it


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaronage;15382652*
> I got my hands on an AMD FX-4100 today, having a lot of fun overclocking it, however....
> 
> This motherboard keeps throttling it under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've disabled all the standard power saving options (C1E, CnQ, C6) and disabled Hardware Thermal Control (the option which causes the throttling) and nothing changed, it still scales back under load.
> 
> For example
> 
> 4500MHz OC, run Cinebench, the cores temporarily drop to 3.3GHz at random intervals during the test. Same with 4875MHz, except it only throttles to 4.1GHz
> 
> Is this yet another BIOS bug or have a missed an option in the BIOS? Very frustrating!
> 
> Thanks for your help


Have you tried turning off turbo core?


----------



## Aaronage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buckaroo*


Have you tried turning off turbo core?


Yep disabled everything that might adjust the clock speed, C1E, C6, CnQ, CPB (Core Performance Boost aka Turbo) and Hardware Thermal Monitor, very unusual.

Have you noticed any throttling with your 8120?


----------



## vazaki

Hi there guys!!!









I'm very excited find a site like this.

I 'm reading several days the posts for the GA-990xa ud3. I have it for 5 days now and i'm very happy for this selection. I have phenom II 1100T and 8Gb ram Kingston hyper X.

My M/B came with F5 bios release. I have a problem that I don't know if anyone else is facing.

I have a raid 0 array with 2 HDD drives and I use a OCZ revodrive for booting windows. Actually revodrive is a raid 0 array also with 2 SSD drives.
Well the problem is that when the 2 arrays appears the system crashes and not booting. When a raid array is deleted the system booting fine.
I changed all the settings from bios: raid, ahci and ide and only with ide is working ok. 
I updated bios to f9b version nothing changed, f8 nothing changed.
Recently i noticed that f9 version is released.

Any suggestions??

Thanks a lot for your time


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Someone should make a sig link thing for this club.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vazaki*


Hi there guys!!!









I'm very excited find a site like this.

I 'm reading several days the posts for the GA-990xa ud3. I have it for 5 days now and i'm very happy for this selection. I have phenom II 1100T and 8Gb ram Kingston hyper X.

My M/B came with F5 bios release. I have a problem that I don't know if anyone else is facing.

I have a raid 0 array with 2 HDD drives and I use a OCZ revodrive for booting windows. Actually revodrive is a raid 0 array also with 2 SSD drives.
Well the problem is that when the 2 arrays appears the system crashes and not booting. When a raid array is deleted the system booting fine.
I changed all the settings from bios: raid, ahci and ide and only with ide is working ok. 
I updated bios to f9b version nothing changed, f8 nothing changed.
Recently i noticed that f9 version is released.

Any suggestions??

Thanks a lot for your time



Warning: Raid 0 offers NO protection against hardware failure.

as per your situation, please fill in your system specs in user control panel. I dont think its a good idea to raid0 a PCIe revodrive with a physical HDD, that is probably why you are facing the errors. Furthermore, your revodrive isn't fast enough!? Jelous!


----------



## VooDooX

Did anyone try to fit Thermalright Archon to GA-990XA-UD3 motherboard?
It seems that CPU heatsink may not fit due to chipset heatsink (1-2 mm interference).


----------



## Jayster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VooDooX;15418110*
> Did anyone try to fit Thermalright Archon to GA-990XA-UD3 motherboard?
> It seems that CPU heatsink may not fit due to chipset heatsink (1-2 mm interference).


I have the NH-D14 on there, I just measured and there's a 20mm gap between the chipset heatsink and the cooler I would say it will fit no problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckaroo;15389826*
> Have you tried turning off turbo core?


What kind of temps do you get with that clock on your 8120?


----------



## Matas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VooDooX;15418110*
> Did anyone try to fit Thermalright Archon to GA-990XA-UD3 motherboard?
> It seems that CPU heatsink may not fit due to chipset heatsink (1-2 mm interference).


I have Archon on 990XA-UD3 and it fits w/o problems.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee;15410155*
> Someone should make a sig link thing for this club.


This, cuz mine sucks.


----------



## VooDooX

*Matas*
Thanks. I'm waiting for my Archon. All other components are ready, but no cooler.







Looked at Archon specs and got some questions for myself about its size. Measured distances between CPU and heatsinks and.. asked here.


----------



## vazaki

Kevinf thanks a lot for your interest.

I haven;t tested the system yet.

I don;t want to make an array between SSD and HDD.NO!!
I just want to have an Raid 0 array with the Hdd's and to boot from revodrive.
For people who don't know revodrive is like putting a classic sata pci card and creating an array. So it has an array raid 0 by itself.
So my system has 2 differnt arrays in raid 0.
If the two arrays existthe system don't boot and crashes in 'loading operating system message'. If the one array disabled it is booting fine.

I just noticed that Bios F9 version is availiable. I will try it andi will inform you from anychanges.
Do you have something to suggest for this problem???


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vazaki*


Kevinf thanks a lot for your interest.

I haven;t tested the system yet.

I don;t want to make an array between SSD and HDD.NO!!
I just want to have an Raid 0 array with the Hdd's and to boot from revodrive.
For people who don't know revodrive is like putting a classic sata pci card and creating an array. So it has an array raid 0 by itself.
So my system has 2 differnt arrays in raid 0.
If the two arrays existthe system don't boot and crashes in 'loading operating system message'. If the one array disabled it is booting fine.

I just noticed that Bios F9 version is availiable. I will try it andi will inform you from anychanges.
Do you have something to suggest for this problem???


Ahh, i thought you had SSDs + revodrive + hdd, gotcha now.

Hmm, well, I would say that the Raid0 on the WD 640s isn't really needed, remove that and your problem is solved.

Instead, shortstroke both drives to 320GB (partition only the first half for apps/media/games), you can partition the second halves of both drives for backup only that isn't used daily. That will greatly improve seek times / transfer rate average. Also this gives your data protection, because you can use Drive1-backup partition for Drive2's data, and visa versa.

-Kevin


----------



## chrisys93

Like an idiot i slightly bent the pins for the HDD LED and Power LED on the back of the motherboard while I installed my CM 212 Evo a while back. Luckily nothing else was altered. I'm going to try and bend it back and see if it will fix itself. Does Gigabyte cover bent pins on their warranty?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisys93*


Like an idiot i slightly bent the pins for the HDD LED and Power LED on the back of the motherboard while I installed my CM 212 Evo a while back. Luckily nothing else was altered. I'm going to try and bend it back and see if it will fix itself. Does Gigabyte cover bent pins on their warranty?










no worries about that, easy bend back slowly. No harm done. Those are very solid wires compared to the fragile components.


----------



## vazaki

Thanks a lot Kevin for your suggestion.

I want to tell me some more details about how to manage partitions.
You mean to have totally 4 partitions: 
2x320Gb from one HDD +2x320Gb from the other HDD???

What settings on bios do you suggest?? NATIVE IDE or AHCI???

I just flashed bios with the latest bios version F9. 
Unfortunatelly nothing changed. Too bad


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vazaki;15434757*
> Thanks a lot Kevin for your suggestion.
> 
> I want to tell me some more details about how to manage partitions.
> You mean to have totally 4 partitions:
> 2x320Gb from one HDD +2x320Gb from the other HDD???
> 
> What settings on bios do you suggest?? NATIVE IDE or AHCI???
> 
> I just flashed bios with the latest bios version F9.
> Unfortunatelly nothing changed. Too bad


AHCI for all drives EXCEPT SATA DVD-RW! if you have IDE DVD, you have no problems.

http://www.macinsiders.com/showthread.php/tutorial-partitioning-harddrives-max-performance-backup-use-35134.html

note the pictures of the before and after, with the 640GB hard drives it is really large difference, but I dont have pictures of that handy. It does show how the access time improved, and how the minimum transfer speed went up dramatically. It helps against fragmentation as well.


----------



## Nephrahim

Alright, I am having an annoying problem.

My VRMs are making a smell. It's not a terrible smell. No smoke or anything. But... a smell, when the computer is on.

I've checked the heatsink three times and it SEEMS to be making contact. But right now I'm getting paranoid thinking that for some reason my mofsets are burning up.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


Alright, I am having an annoying problem.

My VRMs are making a smell. It's not a terrible smell. No smoke or anything. But... a smell, when the computer is on.

I've checked the heatsink three times and it SEEMS to be making contact. But right now I'm getting paranoid thinking that for some reason my mofsets are burning up.


What does the back of the motherboard look like, around the mosfet area?

If it is brown than they are burning, if there is no color change than you are fine.

Also what are your temperatures for TMPIN2 in Hwmonitor?

Have you taken off the vrm/mosfet heat sink and reapplied thermal paste?


----------



## Nephrahim

No color change. the Tmpin2 is lower then ever (More fans, and it's getting colder fast, ambient has droped over 10 degeres F.)

Just reapplied the thermal paste. A little thicker in case anything was not making contact (Since they were thick pads/tape before.)

Sealing it up now and am just going to try and tell myself I am imagining it, because for the life of me I cannot find anything wrong.


----------



## Nephrahim

I've closed it up for the LAST time.

I happen to be a hypochondriac, and I am starting to think I am transferring that anxiety over to my computer. I can't find anything wrong, no matter how many times I go over it.

I intend to stick around this site, because it is very cool, so I will be sure to post if anything fails dramatically in the foreseeable future. But until then, I'm going to tell myself this smell is all in my head.


----------



## theonejrs

@Rumilsurion.

I've been trying to find out which temps are which in hardware Monitor Pro for a while now. The only one I'm almost positive about is TMPIN1. That should be the CPU because it matches the temps for the CPU in other software, and in the bios setup. I have a liquid cooled CPU, and if you run something like Prime95, it goes up when the CPU is loaded, much faster than the other two, and the temp drops like a brick the instant you take the load off. TMPIN0 and TMPIN2 react much slower, the same as they did on my GigaByte 790X-UD4H, with the same 1090T CPU I'm now using on the 990XA-UD3. I Love this motherboard! Best board I ever owned in 22 years of building computers.

Russ


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theonejrs*


@Rumilsurion.

I've been trying to find out which temps are which in hardware Monitor Pro for a while now. The only one I'm almost positive about is TMPIN1. That should be the CPU because it matches the temps for the CPU in other software, and in the bios setup. I have a liquid cooled CPU, and if you run something like Prime95, it goes up when the CPU is loaded, much faster than the other two, and the temp drops like a brick the instant you take the load off. TMPIN0 and TMPIN2 react much slower, the same as they did on my GigaByte 790X-UD4H, with the same 1090T CPU I'm now using on the 990XA-UD3. I Love this motherboard! Best board I ever owned in 22 years of building computers.

Russ


Ha. All of us on the boards have been debating which temperature is what FOREVER. XD said he would send an Email to Gigabyte to see if they would answer, but that was before he retired so I'm not sure if he's still following it.

I agree with your assessment though. The real question is what's TMPIN2, since both the VRM and Northbridge seem equally likely (to me)


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


Ha. All of us on the boards have been debating which temperature is what FOREVER. XD said he would send an Email to Gigabyte to see if they would answer, but that was before he retired so I'm not sure if he's still following it.

I agree with your assessment though. The real question is what's TMPIN2, since both the VRM and Northbridge seem equally likely (to me)


Nephrahim,

This seems to be the popular consensus.

SYS = TMPIN0 = Motherboard = 32C
CPU = TMPIN1 = CPU = 33C
MCH = TMPIN2 = Northbridge = 39C

Those are my at the minute temps.

That's from CPUID, lifted right off of a Hardware Monitor Pro screen. I just added my temps to it. Looking at my numbers, I agree.

Russ

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonejrs;15445110*
> Nephrahim,
> 
> This seems to be the popular consensus.
> 
> SYS = TMPIN0 = Motherboard = 32C
> CPU = TMPIN1 = CPU = 33C
> MCH = TMPIN2 = *VRM* = 39C


Corrected







. I just got my temperature probe up and working... yet its so frigging cold in my room, that I cant get any difference in temps between VRM/northbridge/CPU. Northbridge is not hot though on the finger test. VRM is much hotter. Will let you know concrete numbers once I can load the system with moar voltage / Gaming / OCin.


----------



## Nephrahim

I was going to say, there seems to be no consensus on whether Tmpin2 is Northbridge or VRM.


----------



## xd_1771

Being busy this week I have not sent an email but intend todo so in the coming days. As I do own his motherboard I will remain the thread owner and manager. I've given up a lot of my responsibilities here to ease my schedule, but I figure just one can't hurt


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Being busy this week I have not sent an email but intend todo so in the coming days. As I do own his motherboard I will remain the thread owner and manager. I've given up a lot of my responsibilities here to ease my schedule, but I figure just one can't hurt










XD, any tips on what I should keep an eye out for VRM damage?

So far there's just the slight smell, which could just be it heating up. I am just wondering what would be a further sign things are going south, besides system instability.


----------



## Aaronage

Does anyone know of a more direct way to contact Gigabyte?

I sent a message 5 days ago about the throttling issues I'm having with FX 4100 + 990XA-UD3 and haven't had any response.

I'm getting very impatient now. Even just a quick "we're investigating the issue" type response would be good enough FFS...

To elaborate on the throttling.

I have disabled
CnQ, C1E, CPB, C6, Hardware Thermal Control, using High Performance power config in Windows etc.

Stock clocks, under any multi-thread load (Cinebench, wPrime, x264), the CPU is constantly dropping from 3.6GHz (not Turbo, standard clock) to 3.3GHz. In the case of LinX, it drops to 2.5GHz

It is like the chip is hitting TDP and dropping a few cores to stay within power/thermal budget, but as mentioned C1E, CnQ, C6, CPB, Hardware Thermal Control have been disabled so it should stick to the clocks I define regardless of conditions (btw, all temps are below 50c under load)

If I overclock it to 4.8GHz using only multi, it drops to x16.5 multi for 3.3GHz

If I overclock with stock x18 multi or lower, throttling is reduced - sorta.
250 * 18 for 4500MHz, no throttling under Cinebench, throttles to x16.5 multi (4125MHz) with y-cruncher, x264 etc.

If I overclock with x16.5 multi, throttling is pretty much none existent (it's already set to the multi it drops to when throttling)
285 * 16.5 for 4700MHz, no throttling under Cinebench, x264, wPrime, y-crunch etc.

I can work around the issue, but it makes having an unlocked CPU utterly pointless and limits memory tweaking/NB clock tweaking A LOT.

If any other FX users with 990XA-UD3 are reading, please let me know whether your system has similar behavior. Thanks!


----------



## Rumilsurion

Has anyone ran SLI on this board yet?

I just ordered my second MSI GTX 560 ti Hawk to run in SLI.

Wondering if any of you guys are running sli and how does it perform.


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:
Originally Posted by theonejrs View Post
Nephrahim,

This seems to be the popular consensus.

SYS = TMPIN0 = Motherboard = 32C
CPU = TMPIN1 = CPU = 33C
MCH = TMPIN2 = VRM = 39C
Corrected . I just got my temperature probe up and working... yet its so frigging cold in my room, that I cant get any difference in temps between VRM/northbridge/CPU. Northbridge is not hot though on the finger test. VRM is much hotter. Will let you know concrete numbers once I can load the system with moar voltage / Gaming / OCin.

kevinf,

My apologies, but I have to correct it from VRM back to Northbridge. MCH is an Intel term. It stands for Memory Controller Hub, which is what Intel used to call the NorthBridge. Read here:

http://www.techterms.com/definition/northbridge

Additionally, I spoke to GigaByte earlier today and there is no temperature sensor for the VRMs, so I'm now 100% certain that the TMPIN2 is the NorthBridge. MCH = TMPIN2 = NorthBridge = 39C

Respectfully,
Russ


----------



## Matas

If TMPIN2 is NB, how to explain that it drastically rises with overcloking as NB only controls PCI-e links, nothing more?
I also tried to change that thermal paste on NB with Noctua NT-H1. That stock TIM is like ******* chewing gum, it demands much efforts to remove it. Sadly, under overclock, my NB with NT-H1 is as hot as with stock thermal paste (touching with fingers).


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;15458474*
> If TMPIN2 is NB, how to explain that it drastically rises with overcloking as NB only controls PCI-e links, nothing more?
> I also tried to change that thermal paste on NB with Noctua NT-H1. That stock TIM is like ******* chewing gum, it demands much efforts to remove it. Sadly, under overclock, my NB with NT-H1 is as hot as with stock thermal paste (touching with fingers).


Better thermal paste won't make the heatsink any cooler. Good thermal paste means it has a better thermal connection to the heatsink , so gets transfered faster, so if anything if it's getting hotter that's a good thing.

That said, if you want to make it cooler, I guess you'll need a dedicated fan or something.

Oh, and rep for answering our age old question.


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;15458474*
> If TMPIN2 is NB, how to explain that it drastically rises with overcloking as NB only controls PCI-e links, nothing more?
> I also tried to change that thermal paste on NB with Noctua NT-H1. That stock TIM is like ******* chewing gum, it demands much efforts to remove it. Sadly, under overclock, my NB with NT-H1 is as hot as with stock thermal paste (touching with fingers).


Matas,

Generally that is caused by the close proximity to the CPU and the short direct connections to it. Some P35 chipsets had problems caused by that. It also does a great deal more than control PCIe links, as it is also the link between the memory controller in the CPU and the memory. USB3 and Sata 6.0 are also run through as many as 6 of the PCIe lanes, 4 for the Sata 6.0 and 2 dedicated to USB3. The NorthBridge is the workhorse of both the 800 and 900 series motherboards. The 900 series has the upper hand over the 800 series because it has 42 Gen 2 PCIe lanes, while the 800 series is limited to 36.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## Matas

Nephrahim,
you are absolutely right about heatsink, but even TMPIN2 is NB, I don't get lower temps with NT-H1. Try to OC your 1090T (@4GHz, 1,45v) and post some TMPIN2 results under Prime95, please.


----------



## kevinf

running 100% cpu usage prime95.
temps reported by OCCT
TMP0: 35 (motherboard)
TMP1: 43 (cpu socket)
TMP2: 59 (VRM or northbridge?)

Using temperature probe:
VRMs near the mobo, touching the chokes, 57C.
NB, between the fins, touching heatsink 44C.
RAM, touching the heatspreaders, 40C.
I also tried measuring the CPU, but the airflow, even with fans on low, would only get 35C at the bottom, between the heatpipes... I bet I could run my computer without a fan on my heatsink...

VRM (touched) felt hotter then NB, which felt hotter then RAM, which felt hotter then CPU heatsink near base.

Tmp2 always scales with cpu usage and overclocking, because it is directly connected to the current used by CPU.... NB usage would not increase when you turn on prime95 with small FFT....

@theonejrs
Im pretty sure that the CPU is directly connected to RAM via IMC. Not CPU>NB[chip]>RAM


----------



## Matas

kevinf,
I think the same as you about NB and CPU usage. What is your CPU voltage?


----------



## deejayviral

i have a problem? i have a motherboard 990XA-UD3 with a FX-4100 cpu and 2x2 GB DDR3 1866mhz Kingstone Hyper X memory, and in the bios the memory speed, when i start the computer show just 1600mhz, i try to put manual to 1866 and save but after the restart, on bios the same thing - 1600mhz, what is the problem? i know this motherboard suport native 1866mhz with a fx cpu.


----------



## xd_1771

^ Try updating the BIOS. If you have to, initiate a small bus clock overclock to 233MHz.


----------



## deejayviral

thx, now i have F8 bios version, but i will try the last F9 and i will try to overclock, but this is the ideea, the memory need to work at 1866mhz without overclock, strange...


----------



## deejayviral

i update the bios to F9 (the last version) but the same, i try cu oc (i put to 233) but nothing, now when i start the bios show the memory to 1333, i don t understand what is the problem, why don t work to 1866mhz, and solution







someone?


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deejayviral*


i have a problem? i have a motherboard 990XA-UD3 with a FX-4100 cpu and 2x2 GB DDR3 1866mhz Kingstone Hyper X memory, and in the bios the memory speed, when i start the computer show just 1600mhz, i try to put manual to 1866 and save but after the restart, on bios the same thing - 1600mhz, what is the problem? i know this motherboard suport native 1866mhz with a fx cpu.


deejayviral,

I don't mean this as an insulting question, but did you do a Ctrl + F1 at the main setup screen before you set the memory speed? If you don't, it won't save the settings! Also, is the memory you are using on the approved memory list for your motherboard at GigaByte, and is it 1.5v memory? Could you please post the exact model of the memory you are using.

Thanks


----------



## deejayviral

i use 2x2GB DDR3 1866 mhz memory from Kingstone, the model are KHX1866C9D3K2/4GX - CL9 at 1.65V


----------



## musicman1953

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonejrs;15501767*
> deejayviral,
> 
> I don't mean this as an insulting question, but did you do a Ctrl + F1 at the main setup screen before you set the memory speed? If you don't, it won't save the settings! Also, is the memory you are using on the approved memory list for your motherboard at GigaByte, and is it 1.5v memory? Could you please post the exact model of the memory you are using.
> 
> Thanks


You do NOT have to do the Ctrl+F1 at all to make it save bios settings.
Crtl+F1 is ONLY to see the extra settings in the bios and nothing else.
I build AMD based computers and have NEVER had to do the Crtl+F1 to save bios settings.
That trick is NOT official.......


----------



## deejayviral

yes i know that, if i press ctr + f1 on bios will apear something abouth PCI.... (in my case) - extra settings - , but this is not my problem, my problem is with the memory, i try it with another - Team Extream 2x2gb 1866mhz , and the same thing, on bios the memory work on 1600mhz


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicman1953;15506305*
> You do NOT have to do the Ctrl+F1 at all to make it save bios settings.
> Crtl+F1 is ONLY to see the extra settings in the bios and nothing else.
> I build AMD based computers and have NEVER had to do the Crtl+F1 to save bios settings.
> That trick is NOT official.......


@musicman1953,

I have had occasions where it wouldn't save the settings that were cured by Ctrl+F1, notably with the Gigabyte 965P-DS3R, which was a revision 1.33, that was not sold in the US, and does not show up in the US listings, only at gigabyte International. It came out of Canada. Since then I've always used Ctrl+F1. Perhaps I could have worded it better, and suggested he try it. I didn't mean to imply that it would always work.

I too build computers, but I'm not limited to just AMD. I've been doing it part time since early 1989. I stopped for a few years in 01 when I suffered a near fatal heart attack while Rock Climbing in a remote part of southern Utah, and started building again near the end of 03. When I retired permanently in 06, it became a way to make some extra money. I just completed my 500th Customer build, a Llano A8-3850 on a GigaByte GA-A75-UD4H FM1. motherboard w/2x4GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Cas7 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin memory. It's an impressive computer for the money.
I also repair computers. I don't count personal builds in my totals, although in the early days I was building a new one every 2 to 4 weeks, that was sold before I even had it built. I would go to the Computer fairs and buy the latest tech offered, or the newest chipset. It's a lot easier, and much cheaper to build a good computer today, than it was back in 89-90, and I built about 30 of them that were all sold.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## deejayviral

and a solution for my problem? enyoane?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas;15461247*
> kevinf,
> I think the same as you about NB and CPU usage. What is your CPU voltage?


for my 24/7, 4Ghz OC i use +0.075V (1.44 in cpuz) and im sitting at 44C under load, 25 idle right now, but my room is SUPER cold as I have no heating ducts in that corner of the house.


----------



## Matas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;15508930*
> for my 24/7, 4Ghz OC i use +0.075V (1.44 in cpuz) and im sitting at 44C under load, 25 idle right now, but my room is SUPER cold as I have no heating ducts in that corner of the house.


Maybe you can post TMP2 with vCPU at AROUND 1.5V?


----------



## xd_1771

Updating with F9


----------



## Kevindeuxieme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deejayviral*


and a solution for my problem? enyoane?


Isn't there something called overclock profile or similar in the bios relative to memory? Also have you tried changing the voltage manually to 1.65 since by default the mb has them at 1.5 if I understant this correctly?


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejayviral;15507901*
> and a solution for my problem? enyoane?


deejayviral,

Russ,

After looking over the manual, I think I found your problem. 1866 and above memory requires an AM3+ CPU. Yours according to your specs, is a socket AM3 CPU. According to the motherboard manual, yours will only run at 1866 if there's an FX chip in it!

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## deejayviral

if u look back (2 pages) u see my config - 990xa-ud3 + Amd FX-4100 + 2x2Gb Team Xtream 1866mhz at 1.65V


----------



## Helloween1978

Hello all!
Im new to this board but have been reading it for a long time.
I have a little problem with my GA-990XA-UD3. Bought it 3 days ago with a Amd Phenom II x4 965 and 8gb ddr3 ram.

Im using CPUID to check on my temps and voltage's.
My Idle temp on the TMPIN2 is around 53C in idle and as soon as i start a game or a movie it goes up to around 67-70C in no time. Been as high as 80C to for a couple of mins when playing.
Is that normal?
Seems like alot of people have really high temps on that chipset on this board.
Feels a bit worrying when the temps go that high when im not doing any OC or anything that is hard on the computer.
Is it possible that the GA-990XA sets to much power to TMPIN2 and thats why it gets so hot as it did with my CPU?

ive changed my voltage to the cpu from 1,45 to 1,375 since the GA-990 sets it to that auto and the cpu only needs lower still the temps gets to high.
Before i changed that the cpu temp was 51c in idle and 61-62C in easy load.
Cpu temp is 49C idle and close to 60C in easy load after like 30 min of playing a game like LOTRO and that game aint that hard on the computer.

Are these temps normal on the AMD Phenom II X4 965 cpu with stock cooler and the GA-990XA?
And will the temps get better with my new Noctua NH-D14 im going to buy today?
Cant stand the stock cooler any longer it sounds like an airplane and doesnt even cool the cpu that good.

Before this i had a AMD 939 4200+ with stock cooler and not even that computer gets this hot in movies or games as the new one.

Starting to regret building my new rig when the temps is this high without any OC.
If anyone have any tips on what i can do to improve it i would love to get some.

All the cables are drawn in the Elite 430 so maximum air will move around already.
So im at a loss here what to do about temps.

My spec are.
Win 7 64bit Ultimate.
Cooler master elite 430.
Antec High Current Gamer 620W.
GA-990XA-UD3
Amd Phenom II x4 965 3,4ghz C3 rev 125W. no OC at all since its pretty hot already on the stock cooler. (buying a Noctua NH-D14 later today since the stock cooler is crap)
2X 4 GB Corsair XMS3CL9 DDR3 1600 ram 1,5V. (Currently in 1333 since in 1600 lots of bluescreens)
MSI Geforce 460 GTX Cyclone OC 1GB DDR3.
3 120mm chassi fans.


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejayviral;15516837*
> if u look back (2 pages) u see my config - 990xa-ud3 + Amd FX-4100 + 2x2Gb Team Xtream 1866mhz at 1.65V


deejayviral,

I'm sorry, you are right. This has got to be the most confusing blog I have ever seen. You go to quote someone who is having a problem that has a quote in it's content, and that person who is quoted winds up getting the reply. I've never seen that happen on any other blog or forum. Even the title is confusing. I thought this thread is about the 990XA and the 970A. If they would just say 900 series, I would have been paying more attention. It may well be that your memory is just not compatible with your motherboard. There are a number of references to that in the Newegg reviews.

Sorry,
Russ


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helloween1978;15516946*
> Hello all!
> Im new to this board but have been reading it for a long time.
> I have a little problem with my GA-990XA-UD3. Bought it 3 days ago with a Amd Phenom II x4 965 and 8gb ddr3 ram.
> 
> Im using CPUID to check on my temps and voltage's.
> My Idle temp on the TMPIN2 is around 53C in idle and as soon as i start a game or a movie it goes up to around 67-70C in no time. Been as high as 80C to for a couple of mins when playing.
> Is that normal?
> Seems like alot of people have really high temps on that chipset on this board.
> Feels a bit worrying when the temps go that high when im not doing any OC or anything that is hard on the computer.
> Is it possible that the GA-990XA sets to much power to TMPIN2 and thats why it gets so hot as it did with my CPU?
> 
> ive changed my voltage to the cpu from 1,45 to 1,375 since the GA-990 sets it to that auto and the cpu only needs lower still the temps gets to high.
> Before i changed that the cpu temp was 51c in idle and 61-62C in easy load.
> Cpu temp is 49C idle and close to 60C in easy load after like 30 min of playing a game like LOTRO and that game aint that hard on the computer.
> 
> Are these temps normal on the AMD Phenom II X4 965 cpu with stock cooler and the GA-990XA?
> And will the temps get better with my new Noctua NH-D14 im going to buy today?
> Cant stand the stock cooler any longer it sounds like an airplane and doesnt even cool the cpu that good.
> 
> Before this i had a AMD 939 4200+ with stock cooler and not even that computer gets this hot in movies or games as the new one.
> 
> Starting to regret building my new rig when the temps is this high without any OC.
> If anyone have any tips on what i can do to improve it i would love to get some.
> 
> All the cables are drawn in the Elite 430 so maximum air will move around already.
> So im at a loss here what to do about temps.
> 
> My spec are.
> Win 7 64bit Ultimate.
> Cooler master elite 430.
> Antec High Current Gamer 620W.
> GA-990XA-UD3
> Amd Phenom II x4 965 3,4ghz C3 rev 125W. no OC at all since its pretty hot already on the stock cooler. (buying a Noctua NH-D14 later today since the stock cooler is crap)
> 2X 4 GB Corsair XMS3CL9 DDR3 1600 ram 1,5V. (Currently in 1333 since in 1600 lots of bluescreens)
> MSI Geforce 460 GTX Cyclone OC 1GB DDR3.
> 3 120mm chassi fans.


Same temps I had. The aftermarket cooler is a good idea (The Hyper 212+ brought my CPU temps down 15-20 degrees) along with replacing the thermal tape as indicated in the first post (Though it will void your warranty, so I don't blame you if you don't want to risk it.)


----------



## xd_1771

ensure that the vrm heatsink is tight and raise cpu-nb for ddr3-1600


----------



## rawsteel

My TMPIN2 went down a little after changing the stock cooler but still idles quite high, unless I put the PC in stand by then start it back up the TMPIN2 temp seem to change which is weird..


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rawsteel*


My TMPIN2 went down a little after changing the stock cooler but still idles quite high, unless I put the PC in stand by then start it back up the TMPIN2 temp seem to change which is weird..




That seems to be a bug. When I did that it was ALWAYS a single degree higher then my core tempratures. Always. Absolutely no variation. Core was 34, it was 35.

That said, idle temps don't matter. What are your loads?


----------



## rawsteel

After running prime 95 for 15 minutes TMPIN2 reached 65 which is a little hot but probably nothing to worry about, if I boot up from standby it will be around 10 degrees cooler for some reason


----------



## ebduncan

I don't know about you guys but i was poking around in my case today, with the computer running.

Touched the northbridge it burned my finger. Vrm's are hot, but didn't burn me.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12775/vid-165/Deep_Cool_Nbridge_8_Northbridge_Chipset_Cooler.html

Thinking about ordering one of those. Mean while i just rigged up a old cpu fan i had laying around on top the heatsink. Temps have droped by 10c. Still hot though, at least it doesn't burn me on contact now.

my poor finger.


----------



## xd_1771

I'd say that the 10 degrees cooler thing after booting from standby would be normal. But it does show a sign that the heat transfer isn't totally efficient. Lingering heat in the heatsink is probably keeping your chip at __C idle as opposed to 10C cooler.


----------



## 4096_bit_cypher

I am having problems with my keyboard and mouse not working right after boot. I am using a ps/2 mouse and keyboard connected to a ps/2 - usb splitter cable. This only happens intermittently and I can get every thing to work by just unplugging the usb from the back panel and reinserting. I remember back around the F2-F3 days that some people were having trouble with usb keyboards and mice working but I thought that the newer bios revs fixed that problem. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## rawsteel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I'd say that the 10 degrees cooler thing after booting from standby would be normal. But it does show a sign that the heat transfer isn't totally efficient. Lingering heat in the heatsink is probably keeping your chip at __C idle as opposed to 10C cooler.


Even if I put it on standby for 50 seconds there is a 10 degrees difference so i dont think that is the case seems to be some kind of sensor bug


----------



## SUPERKAMES

Quote:



AMD X6 1090T @ 4.05ghz (1.525 vol in BIOS)
Gigabyte 970A-D3. BIOSF7
Gskill Jipjaws X 1333 cas 7 2*4gb @ 1800 cas 8-9-8 @ 1.65 vol .. CPU/NB 2700 @ 1.3 vol
MSI R6950 TF3 PE/OC unlocked.
Seasonic X660
HDD seagate 500gb
Prolimatech Megahalems RevB



3Dsmax2012 render passed , the max speed with this mobo ~ 4.2ghz with cinebench R11.5 or 3dmarkVantage:





































CPU ~ 4.05ghz , CPU/NB 3ghz , [email protected] Linx passed :


















Hope you like it .









*Edit:Sorry for my bad submit , someone edit it please(if possible) .I'll test 20 rounds Linx late . Thanks .*


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rawsteel*


Even if I put it on standby for 50 seconds there is a 10 degrees difference so i dont think that is the case seems to be some kind of sensor bug


It's a sensor bug. Don't trust the sensor after a system standby.

For me, the Tmpin2 suddenly becomes locked to the core temprature (As in, they increase and decrease at the exact same rate and never become more then 1 degree apart.)


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebduncan*


I don't know about you guys but i was poking around in my case today, with the computer running.

Touched the northbridge it burned my finger. Vrm's are hot, but didn't burn me.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...et_Cooler.html

Thinking about ordering one of those. Mean while i just rigged up a old cpu fan i had laying around on top the heatsink. Temps have droped by 10c. Still hot though, at least it doesn't burn me on contact now.

my poor finger.


Northbridges aren't CPUs. They can and do run hot. I know people like to say "If it burns it's too hot" but there are tons of people who have run northbridges hot for years with no problem.

That said, if you feel like cooling it by all means buy that. The Northbridge seems to be tmpin2, and theirfor the hottest part of the motherboard.


----------



## Raven.7

Hello folks, just wondering if anyone had jumped on the Solid State Drive bandwagon using this board yet.

I honestly have no idea what i'm doing and my SSD is going to be here tomorrow


----------



## Nephrahim

No but I'm thinking about it, so thanks for taking that bullet for the rest of us!









How big?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7;15565328*
> Hello folks, just wondering if anyone had jumped on the Solid State Drive bandwagon using this board yet.
> 
> I honestly have no idea what i'm doing and my SSD is going to be here tomorrow


Yes I Have a 120gb SSD very easy to setup in your bios.

Before you install anything on the SSD, go into your bios and change the follow.

Enter: Integrated Peripherals. Scroll down and change.

OnChip SATA Type - AHCI

Than save your bios settings.

Plug the SSD into ports 0-3.
Plug your cd-rom into ports 4-5.

Disconnect any other HDD for now.

Start the windows 7 install.

Once you have gotten to this page click load Driver.


Insert the motherboard driver disk and than browse to the location of the driver. AHCI driver for windows 64-bit \BootDvr\SBxxxW7\AHCI\Win7x64

When you have found the driver, select it and click next to load the driver and continue to OS installation.

After windows 7 has installed download the latest window 7 AHCI driver.
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx

After all your drivers are installed. Turn off your computer and replug your other HDD back into your motherboard.

Then re-enter into your bios and in Advance BIOS Features go into Hard Disk Boot Priority and make sure that your SSD is to boot first. If it is exit your bios and you are finished.

If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Is there anyone here who managed to unlock X2 to X4 on 990Xa-UD3??
I just changed 880GA-UD3H with this one.
On 880GA-UD3H i had Phenom X2 560 unlocked and stable as X4 B60 even OC at 4.2GHz.
Now, when I unlock all cores in BIOS, and without OC-ing Windows freeze after few sec of Prime95.
Help.


----------



## xd_1771

I run an x25m 80gb ssd on my setup


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatijaInSpace;15571576*
> Is there anyone here who managed to unlock X2 to X4 on 990Xa-UD3??
> I just changed 880GA-UD3H with this one.
> On 880GA-UD3H i had Phenom X2 560 unlocked and stable as X4 B60 even OC at 4.2GHz.
> Now, when I unlock all cores in BIOS, and without OC-ing Windows freeze after few sec of Prime95.
> Help.


@MatijaInSpace,

I've done it with the Phenom IIx2 555. It becomes a B55 Quad. I even overclocked it to 3.6GHz stable. It worked fine.


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonejrs;15574669*
> @MatijaInSpace,
> 
> I've done it with the Phenom IIx2 555. It becomes a B55 Quad. I even overclocked it to 3.6GHz stable. It worked fine.


which bios version? is there anything different in bios settings? THX


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatijaInSpace;15578945*
> which bios version? is there anything different in bios settings? THX


MatijaInSpace,

I'm using F3. It works best for me! I'm not a big gamer. The only thing additional you see is the Core Control. and CPU Unlock. I prefer the ACC of my 790X-UD4H. All Core Control does is let you turn them either on or off. If you moved like I did from an AM2+ motherboard, the difference in the adjustments is obvious, but nothing major. A couple of changes in the voltage controls, that I googled to find out what they are. Just type the name of the adjustment in the search bar.

Russ


----------



## rawsteel

TMPIN0= North bridge
TMPIN1= CPU
TMPIN2= Coretemp


----------



## Nephrahim

Tmpin2 is not the coretemp. The core temps are listed seprately on HWMontior and are nowhere near the same temp as Tmpin2.


----------



## Gorribal

Hey, I've been playing Vindictus lately, and from time to time my fps drops to 1 (at the same time MSI afterburner shows GPU usage as 0%). From googling I found out that its probly motherboard fault, so did any1 had similiar problems on GA-990XA? Any1 here playing Vindictus?


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel;15587166*
> TMPIN0= North bridge
> TMPIN1= CPU
> TMPIN2= Coretemp


rawsteel,

TMPIN0 = System
TMPIN1 = CPU
TMPIN2 = North Bridge

It's been pretty easy to identify which is which, since the temperatures are in the 40F range outside, and 70F inside. I used an Infrared reading thermal probe, which clearly shows that TMPIN2 is the North Bridge.

Right now the ambient temp is 21C (70F), with the North Bridge reading 28C, CPU at 28C and the system at 34C.



Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephrahim;15589668*
> Tmpin2 is not the coretemp. The core temps are listed seprately on HWMontior and are nowhere near the same temp as Tmpin2.


no, its not the core temp, its the socket temp... your boards are the same as the 990FXA board sensors.

here


----------



## Nephrahim

tmpin1 is the socket temp, not 2...


----------



## Aaronage

I've been emailing back and forth with Gigabyte for the last week or so about the AMD FX throttling issue with the 990XA-UD3 (and other Gigabyte 9XX boards) and it looks like a fix is on the way with a new BIOS.

I've detailed the issue before, but basically FX CPUs throttle down at stock and overclocked speeds under heavy workloads (Prime95, y-cruncher, x264/Handbrake to name a few). The throttling occurs even with CnQ/C1E/C6/CPB/Hardware Thermal Control disabled in the BIOS.

In the case of FX 4100:
x18 3.6GHz stock

y-cruncher = drops to x16.5 3.3Ghz on either 2 or all cores during benchmark
LinX = drops to x16.5 3.3GHz on 2 cores, 2.5GHz on the other 2 cores.

Gigabyte sent me a new BIOS (marked F10c) today that added a new option under Advanced BIOS Features, AMD APM Master Mode. With this disabled, the CPU no longer throttles at stock or overclocked.

So far so good! The FX 4100 has been running Prime 95 Blend at 23x multi 4.6GHz 1.465v, 2400MHz NB, 1866MHz RAM for 2 hours without any hint of throttling or instability.

Don't despair FX users, a fix is on the way


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonejrs;15579591*
> MatijaInSpace,
> 
> I'm using F3. It works best for me! I'm not a big gamer. The only thing additional you see is the Core Control. and CPU Unlock. I prefer the ACC of my 790X-UD4H. All Core Control does is let you turn them either on or off. If you moved like I did from an AM2+ motherboard, the difference in the adjustments is obvious, but nothing major. A couple of changes in the voltage controls, that I googled to find out what they are. Just type the name of the adjustment in the search bar.
> 
> Russ


I moved from 880GA-UD3H, it has almost the same BIOS like 990XA. And I didn't have any problem with unlock or oc.
I tried F3, F6 and F9 bios version, always the same. Windows starts normally and when i start prime it freeze after few sec. I don't know what else to try??
Any idea?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaronage;15618711*
> Gigabyte sent me a new BIOS (marked F10c) today that added a new option under Advanced BIOS Features, AMD APM Master Mode. With this disabled, the CPU no longer throttles at stock or overclocked.


so is this the reason why some of the bulldozer benchmarks on the net are so bad? [not trying to troll...]


----------



## Aaronage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf;15619704*
> so is this the reason why some of the bulldozer benchmarks on the net are so bad? [not trying to troll...]


As far as I can tell, this is only a problem with Gigabyte motherboards. I haven't seen any complaints of throttling from MSI, ASUS etc. users, but quite a lot for Gigabyte 990FX-UD5, 990XA-UD3 etc.

Most reviews stuck with the AMD supplied Crosshair V (no throttling issue AFAIK) so I wouldn't say this was related to poor performance of Bulldozer, though it definitely doesn't help!


----------



## theonejrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaronage*
> 
> As far as I can tell, this is only a problem with Gigabyte motherboards. I haven't seen any complaints of throttling from MSI, ASUS etc. users, but quite a lot for Gigabyte 990FX-UD5, 990XA-UD3 etc.
> 
> Most reviews stuck with the AMD supplied Crosshair V (no throttling issue AFAIK) so I wouldn't say this was related to poor performance of Bulldozer, though it definitely doesn't help!


@Aaronage,

There are two things I have to shut off in my setup for the 990XA-UD3, three things if you are Liquid cooled. In the Advanced you need to turn off both AMD C1E Support and AMD K8 Cool&Quiet support. If you use liquid cooling you also need to open PC Health Status and turn off CPU Smart Fan Control, and sometimes the System Smart Fan Control, depending on which bios you are using. With Liquid cooling, the smart fan controls can't keep up with the more rapid temperature changes, so it run's about 5C warmer through all temperature ranges. I have two fans in Push/Pull, 1800 and 1600 RPM. They are quiet enough that the noise is slightly more than with the fan control turned on, but the computer runs much cooler.

With the very cool weather we have been having in So Cal, with the temps dropping into the 40s, down to the high 30s. It makes it very easy to sort out which temps are which in HW Monitor Pro.

TMPIN0 = System/Case = 37C
TMPIN1 = CPU = 32C
TNPIN2 = Northbridge = 31C

I am now 100% certain that the Northbridge is TMPIN2 because if I blow cold air in the NB Heatsink, TMPIN2's temperature drops. If I unplug my NB Fan, the temp goes up. The NB is also very sensitive to the Ambient room temperature. My boot drive is going bad, after 6 years of hard use. I will be replacing it with a SATA-III SSD. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220602 I'm also going to have only 2 HDDs in the drive bay, so it should improve the cooling of the two remaining HDDs. The SSD will mount flat on the bottom 5.25 Bay, which is sort of a wind tunnel created by a Scythe Kama Bay fan. I bought that because i only needed 2 5.25 bays, and wanted a way to get more airflow through the case. I also made my side cover 120mm fan into an exhaust, which dropped the TMPIN0 temp about 2C, with no signs of throttling at all. Hope this helps.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## morris1981

Here is the *new F10D Beta Bios for the 990XA-UD3*!
the Multiplier Throttle down issue is fixed for Bulldozer!
flash the bios after that go to: "PC Health Status" - "Hardware Thermal Control" change to DISABLE.
and Disable the AMD APM!

Than you cann change the Multiplier and test ist in Windows with Benchmark. The Multiplier will be stable in full use. no throttling down or something!

Enjoy









*F10D*

https://rapidshare.com/files/1746042963/990XAUD3.10

or the older *F10C*

https://rapidshare.com/files/2384406045/990XAUD3.10c


----------



## xd_1771

I will be updating this thread with the new BIOS versions this afternoon 

I wonder if they are usable at all with Phenom II processors though.


----------



## zvonexp

Hi i tomorow getting New 990XA-UD3 and FX 8120 ... i want ask i saw on internet registry fix, when we can expect that, does someone had all 990xa ud3 bioses in RAR, ALL FULL and Beta bioses ..


----------



## ftSleep

If I were to get a MOSFET heatsink for the 970a-d3, what would be the best to get?

Which of these would actually fit?

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmsfocomohe2.html
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmsfocomohe3.html
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmsfocomohe4.html

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/mosfet/product_mosfet_cooler_hr09.htm (the HR-09S version)


----------



## zvonexp

I see on your links, here is dimension use metter and check on mobo


----------



## Matas

F10f is out for 990XA-UD3.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas*
> 
> F10f is out for 990XA-UD3.


Snap. Can anyone confirm that these F10X BIOS versions are fine to use with Phenom II processors? I'm still on F8 at the moment, but I love taking on beta BIOSes since 1. I can safely flash to them and 2. the new features & performance benefits!


----------



## Matas

Flashed F10f and it seems fine, OC is stable as with Fx BIOSes.


----------



## dartuil

hello camping here my asus m5a88v evo shut down
go rma for 990xa ud3


----------



## xd_1771

I'm going to do it as soon as I finish a major project. I know some of the F9X BIOSes weren't exactly ideal with Phenom IIs but I'm hoping that F10X fixes this.


----------



## dartuil

what do u want to upgrade bios XD_1771 if u got no issues?


----------



## xd_1771

Possible performance and overclocking upgrades, as well as testing and finding results for other users of the same board









With this Gigabyte board (among many others) protected by DualBIOS, allowing for totally safe flashing with an easy built-in tool called Qflash, I don't see a reason not to.


----------



## dartuil

i'll buy samme board than u when ill send my asus in rma i get a asus which shut down randomly (m5a88v evo)
men avoid this board if u need a mobo my bad to buy this cant OC my comp









how is this mobo XD never had issues?


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Can anyone tell me is there any difference among BIOS F10c and F10f.
I 'm still waiting for right bios to unlock all core's on Phenom X2 again.


----------



## dartuil

990xa dont unlock?


----------



## zvonexp

Unlock, but unlockable chips !


----------



## zvonexp

I want to someone upload me F4E, F9A, F10E,F10D and if there is some beta bios, because i collecting all bioses for this mobo... Thanks !


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> Unlock, but unlockable chips !


I try all BIOS version's for 990XA and on 880GA-UD3H i had Phenom X2 560 unlocked and stable as X4 B60 even OC at 4.2GHz.
Now, when I unlock all cores in BIOS, and without OC-ing Windows freeze after few sec of Prime95.


----------



## dartuil

don't upgrade bios if u have no issues men


----------



## Raven.7

Did I make a mistake buying a Patriot DDR3-1600MHz G2 XMP-1600 P67 Set for this board?

Patriot has it listed as a PC-12800 DDR3-1600MHz set, but as you can see below, CPU-Z as well as AIDA64 are reading the RAM as DDR3-1333.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2127688

I have a DDR 1600 OC Profile enabled on my BIOS, have manually set the voltage to 1.65v and speed to 1600 and everything seems stable with 6hrs IBT. I'm not sure I wanna mess with the timings...

Not sure what to make of this...Should I be ordering new RAM?


----------



## Matas

Try to change memory divider from x6.66 to x8, don't touch OC profiles.


----------



## MRx

I have another problem - during load motherboard by itself increases voltage by 0.08V - it's a lot.

In idle and with using one or three cores i have 1.44 Volts but when I use all 6 cores i get 1.52 V on cores.

CnQ and other like this stuff is disabled.

BTW. In distant days when motherboard changed voltage by more than 0.04 V was totally incapable for using - why a new motherboard behave like this?!?


----------



## morris1981

can someone upload F10F Bios for me please?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> I want to someone upload me F4E, F9A, F10E,F10D and if there is some beta bios, because i collecting all bioses for this mobo... Thanks !


F10D

https://rapidshare.com/files/1746042963/990XAUD3.10

or the older F10C

https://rapidshare.com/files/2384406045/990XAUD3.10c


----------



## zvonexp

Thanks, F10D link dead, F10F link here http://www.gigabyte.com.hr/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#bios


----------



## darklink

Just got my 990XA-UD3 today and noticed that on the box it is showing as rev 1.1, even though the Gigabyte site only lists the board as having a 1.0 revision. Tried Google searching the 1.1 revision but came up nil. Comparing how the board looks to what is on Gigabyte's site, they look identical. Only thing I can think of is that the box also has a sticker on it stating it already has a BIOS that supports AM3+ CPUs. Maybe that's what makes it a 1.1 revision?


----------



## xd_1771

^ It is possible I guess. Some boards were like that when the Phenom II x6 released if I can remember.


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> ^ It is possible I guess. Some boards were like that when the Phenom II x6 released if I can remember.


Yeah.... I'm not worried or anything like that. I'm more so anxious to get it installed with my new X4 960T and start overclocking. My current ASUS board isn't bad, but after having my 790XT-UD4P (which still lives in the fiance's PC), I just had to get back on the Gigabyte train. Just waiting on a replacement back plate bracket for my H20 620 and a new tube of MX-2...... then it's


----------



## minaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morris1981*
> 
> can someone upload F10F Bios for me please?
> F10D
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1746042963/990XAUD3.10
> or the older F10C
> https://rapidshare.com/files/2384406045/990XAUD3.10c


>using rapidshare
>2008

There are about 50 other filehosts out there that are infinitely better than RS.

FileSonic, Megaupload, Wupload, etc.


----------



## Iceshot

Been running the 10F bios for several days now on my overclocked PII C3 cpu and it's been rock stable. For those of you on the fence about this bios update for non Bulldozer chips, jump on in the water's fine


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> don't upgrade bios if u have no issues men


I can't unlock 4 cores on this MB. Read man!


----------



## Xylene

I am having issues where my 960t unlocked to 6 core hits 90c with a CM 212 at 1.440v under load and drops basically immediately 50% after I shut off prime95. I checked and my heatsink is secure. I felt the heatsink right over the CPU and it's barely hot.. This was with whatever BIOS it came with (I forgot to check before updating) and F9 and F10f.


----------



## reigndropz

After reading through this thread and trying for a few weeks, would you guys say it is safe to say that on the GA-970A-D3, we will not be able to unlock a Phenom X2 BE55 and get it stable? I have tried everything I can think of but I can sometimes get 3 cores, semi-stable (with low to medium use) but 4 cores very unstable to say the least. I created another thread and received a lot of help from Neurotix but I still cannot unlock 3 cores stably and 4 is out of the question. Has anyone had success with this combo? Thanks in advance!


----------



## xd_1771

Maybe your 555 just doesn't want to unlock. It is never a guarantee.


----------



## reigndropz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> Maybe your 555 just doesn't want to unlock. It is never a guarantee.


Hey thanks for responding. No, it unlocks fine. It just isnt stable. It crashes with Prime95 and WEI. I can boot into Windows with no issue at all.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reigndropz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> Maybe your 555 just doesn't want to unlock. It is never a guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for responding. No, it unlocks fine. It just isnt stable. It crashes with Prime95 and WEI. I can boot into Windows with no issue at all.
Click to expand...

What xd meant was that it won't unlock STABLE. One or more of the unlocked cores are bad, hence the crashes. AMD locked them for many reasons, one of them being instability. However, you may have a working tri-core. Lock out just 1 core and try again.


----------



## reigndropz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> What xd meant was that it won't unlock STABLE. One or more of the unlocked cores are bad, hence the crashes. AMD locked them for many reasons, one of them being instability. However, you may have a working tri-core. Lock out just 1 core and try again.


Hey thanks. Yes, unlocking just a 3rd core proves more stable than all 4 but its still not there completely. I have read about possible voltage issues that may be the reason? Also AMD APM (advanced power management) but it appears to be only available in the BIOS for the 990's not the 970's. Maybe th voltage is being throttled when I'm unlocking? Just curious to your thoughts on that....


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reigndropz*
> 
> Hey thanks. Yes, unlocking just a 3rd core proves more stable than all 4 but its still not there completely. I have read about possible voltage issues that may be the reason? Also AMD APM (advanced power management) but it appears to be only available in the BIOS for the 990's not the 970's. Maybe th voltage is being throttled when I'm unlocking? Just curious to your thoughts on that....


Usually more voltage is needed to stabilize unlocked cores. Also, try locking the 3rd core and enabling the 4th core. See if that's more stable.


----------



## reigndropz

I tried both methods before i posted here, but no good. I had increased my vcore to 160 (i know thats dangerous) but it still didnt work. Swapping between the 3rd and 4th core seems to yield the same results as well.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reigndropz*
> 
> I tried both methods before i posted here, but no good. I had increased my vcore to 160 (i know thats dangerous) but it still didnt work. Swapping between the 3rd and 4th core seems to yield the same results as well.


Then both cores are bad mate, sorry


----------



## reigndropz

I dont believe that...I refuse to quit with this one







I'm going to try and order another motherboard that is not a Gigabyte and one that I know people have successfully unlocked all cores and see what happens. Thanks for your help thus far


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reigndropz*
> 
> I tried both methods before i posted here, but no good. I had increased my vcore to 160 (i know thats dangerous) but it still didnt work. Swapping between the 3rd and 4th core seems to yield the same results as well.


Look's like GIGABYTE 900 chipset has a problem with unlocking Phenom II .
I had my 560 unlock stable on 880 chip and now on 990 there is no way to unlock it stable. Tried all BIOS ver.
Than I flip







and I bought Bulldozer FX-4100.


----------



## Andr3az

I am thinking about buying the gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 and 960T in it.

What BIOS does the GA-970A-UD3 when I buy it? The 960T requires F4 version and I don't have any other AMD CPUs to flash it








Or will the 960T boot with other BIOS versions so I can flash?

Havent bought them yet tho but GA-970A-UD3 looks to be best choise.


----------



## Xylene

oops delete


----------



## reigndropz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatijaInSpace*
> 
> Look's like GIGABYTE 900 chipset has a problem with unlocking Phenom II .
> I had my 560 unlock stable on 880 chip and now on 990 there is no way to unlock it stable. Tried all BIOS ver.
> Than I flip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I bought Bulldozer FX-4100.


Were you able to unlock that Zambezi on you r990? If it even CAN be unlocked?


----------



## xd_1771

There have been at least a couple of successful unlocking scenarios reported on Gigabyte 900 series chipset boards, I think...


----------



## hex65000

FYI, They have bumped their revision to F10g . I do like to keep my BIOS reasonably up to date but I never ever like seeing the word 'beta' in something that could bork my machine in one swell foop.









Is there a proper changelog that Gigabyte puts out, or is it simply best guess based on what the description says?

Submitted my info on my motherboard too. I haven't done a formal test, but the meager bump has appeared stable, and CPU temps rarely hit over 110F. My GPUs are another story entirely though.

Hex.
[ "Krotchy doesn't have cajones. Krotchy *is* cajones!" -- Krotchy; Postal 2 ]


----------



## xd_1771

F10G should be based on F10F, likely containing more fixes than problems. Beta BIOSes don't really worry me as there is an option to safely revert at any time.
I would like to update to F10G myself (actually I'm still on I believe F7 or F8) but the Gigabyte website seems to be down/not loading...


----------



## coffeeborg

Hi,

does anyone know the difference between GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.0 and 1.1?

Thanks.


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reigndropz*
> 
> Were you able to unlock that Zambezi on you r990? If it even CAN be unlocked?


It's unlock by default. AMD FX(tm) 4100 Quad-Core.

But i stil have problem to make my memory run on 1866Mhz.....


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaronage*
> 
> I've been emailing back and forth with Gigabyte for the last week or so about the AMD FX throttling issue with the 990XA-UD3 (and other Gigabyte 9XX boards) and it looks like a fix is on the way with a new BIOS.
> 
> I've detailed the issue before, but basically FX CPUs throttle down at stock and overclocked speeds under heavy workloads (Prime95, y-cruncher, x264/Handbrake to name a few). The throttling occurs even with CnQ/C1E/C6/CPB/Hardware Thermal Control disabled in the BIOS.
> 
> In the case of FX 4100:
> x18 3.6GHz stock
> 
> y-cruncher = drops to x16.5 3.3Ghz on either 2 or all cores during benchmark
> LinX = drops to x16.5 3.3GHz on 2 cores, 2.5GHz on the other 2 cores.
> 
> Gigabyte sent me a new BIOS (marked F10c) today that added a new option under Advanced BIOS Features, AMD APM Master Mode. With this disabled, the CPU no longer throttles at stock or overclocked.
> 
> So far so good! The FX 4100 has been running Prime 95 Blend at 23x multi 4.6GHz 1.465v, 2400MHz NB, 1866MHz RAM for 2 hours without any hint of throttling or instability.
> 
> Don't despair FX users, a fix is on the way


I have the same cpu and i have a problem with my memory, i can't make it to run at 1866MHz, and I have 2x2GB Geil EvoOne 2133MHz. HELP


----------



## zvonexp

Hi

How much is FSB Wall on 970A-D3 and 970A-UD3 ?


----------



## Matas

F10g tends to have quick boost support, anybody knows what is that quick boost?


----------



## zvonexp

Thats Function in Easy Tune for boost cpu frequency / Overclock


----------



## xd_1771

Rev 1.1 likely just has the FX ready BIOS pre-loaded whereas 1.0 does not.


----------



## Xylene

Is there a way to completely disable LLC on these boards? Running F10g bios on GA-990XA-UD3.


----------



## zvonexp

xd_1771 _ i buyed 990XA-UD3 and have preinstalled F5 and AM3+ CPU bios installed


----------



## coffeeborg

Gigabyte support told me that rev. 1.1 has some "minor hardware changes" and supports LLC.
My 1.0 came with F3 BIOS, which supports AM3+ CPU out of the box.


----------



## xd_1771

Could you perhaps ask them if the rev 1.0 BIOS will work with rev 1.1 board? I'd do it but it appears you already have a communication link set up and it may get us the answer faster.


----------



## Sike

Im gonna buy a ga-970-ud3 and with a fx 4100 I hope it works and comes with an updated bios.....


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> Could you perhaps ask them if the rev 1.0 BIOS will work with rev 1.1 board? I'd do it but it appears you already have a communication link set up and it may get us the answer faster.


I would definitely like to know this as well as I have a rev 1.1 board. The Gigabyte site only lists rev 1.0 but I would assume that the BIOS they list for download works for both.

On a side note, I am currently on BIOS F10f and trying to update to F10g but when I boot into the BIOS flash utility, it is no longer reading my USB thumb drive where the new BIOS file is located. Any suggestions?


----------



## coffeeborg

Here are the answers from Gigabyte support regarding the GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.0
Quote:


> I have a couple of other questions:
> - will rev. 1.0 BIOS work with a rev. 1.1 board?
> - are rev. 1.1 boards already available in Europe?
> - are there plans for revisions 1.2+?


Quote:


> Dear coffeeborg,
> 
> Thank you for your kindly mail. About the questions you inquired, the answers are below:
> 
> (1) Yes, their BIOS version is sharing.
> 
> (2) As to the problem you mentioned, we suggest you to contact our local distributor for further help about this issue since they are dealing with the selling plans. Because every country sells different models, this can save your time searching for products might not available locally.
> 
> For more information about our local distributor, please click HERE.
> 
> (3) Since we do not have this project to produce rev. 1.2 at present, when information is ready, you can refer to our website for more information.
> 
> Thank you for supporting GIGABYTE products. Happy New Year!
> 
> Regards,
> GIGABYTE


----------



## kevinf

Hmm.. im really curious about the minor hardware changes... I hope us bleeding edge ppl that got the board early don't suffer in the long run


----------



## Nightshade85

Hello

I have a big issue.
I own a GA-970A-D3 motherboard - the one that does not have a VRM/MOSFET cooler.
The lack of such a cooler really limits the overclocking capabilities and I've been lucky enough not to blow a MOSFET yet (only had some minor instability problems on too high voltages). So I really, REALLY have to get a VRM cooler but I have no idea which one to get. Is it anyone here who has this board who has successfully attached a custom VRM cooler to it? If so, which one did you use?
I've had a look at EnzoTech's website but none of their coolers seem to support this card. I've even looked around for VGA RAM coolers but I'm unsure if the 14 x 14mm ones I've found will fit.

Help is greatly appreciated.

EDIT: I found some VRAM coolers that have the following dimensions: 13x13x8 (L W H) which will fit the VRM's just fine.
It's these ones:
http://www.coolingstuff.se/photos/1/18.jpg
Koolance Video RAM Heat Sinks
Cost me like 8 USD with the shipping ^^
Funny thing is that Gigabyte support told me that "_The GA-970A-D3 is not made for this purpose._" (overclocking)
and that "_There is no after marked cooler available. You will need the GA-970A-UD3 witch is equipped with a mosfet cooler_"

...Im proving them wrong.


----------



## hex65000

I decided to do a little CPU stress testing and the results were not quite as I expected.
I ran Prime 95 for about a half hour -- I wanted to get the feel for what the program did, so the logical solution to me was to monitor the system closely and after 30 minutes, everything was brought up to temperature. Based on the CPUID HWmonitor results, my cpu was doing great and got up to a whopping 116deg.F (CPU is at 3.4GHz, stock voltage) However, the spot marked "TMPIN2" was significantly higher than everything else. (55degC /131degF) While not horrible temperatures, I am interested in identifying the problem so I can see about upgrading the cooling for that region. You can see that it also is the warmest spot on my board other than the GPU which is slated to go under water.

So the magic question is, what is this sensor monitoring?

EDIT: Derp! If I read the FAQ on the first page I would have had my answer.









Hex.
[ Hopes that screws will be tapped, sensors can be replaced, and shrouds can be built... ]


----------



## serron

So I have read through about 20-25 pages of this thread and I've seen that many of you are able to update your BIOS without a hitch. I've Googled the question I'm about to ask quite a few times, but to no avail...
My CPU is running into the same problem use AAronage ran into, where his FX4100 at stock clock throttles at 3.3ghz..
I tried updating the BIOS by using the guide Gigabyte has posted online on their official site but there is one error I keep encountering. I have no clue how to get past it. I would love to update to the f10g BIOS to fix my problem.

This is the error I keep getting


Does anyone know how to get past this? I would greatly appreciate ANY help
Thanks!


----------



## PetGz

I can run Tri-Crossfire (x8/x8/x4) in my 990X-UD3 or only Crossfire (x8/x8)???

Thanks.


----------



## bcudasteve

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#ov
quote from Gigabyte's site:

Multi-display support with 2 way SLI™ and 2 way CrossFireX
Flexible graphics capabilities - Up to 2 VGA cards are supported for either 2 way CrossFireX™ or 2 way SLI™ action (running at two x8 bandwidth), delivering the ultimate in graphics performance for gaming enthusiasts who demand the highest frame rates without compromising on resolution.

2 cards in crossfire running at X8

manual download here:
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#manual

happy new year, successful computer builds!
Steve


----------



## xd_1771

FLASHSPI is used with the tool that updates the BIOS from the OS. The .F10G file (or whatever BIOS version) is the actual ROM file that can be flashed and is the one that's necessary. You should never update from the OS anyways; always use the Q-Flash tool.


----------



## MRx

PetGz

yes, you can. Crossfire with card on 4x would work slower than on 2 cards. 990FX recommended IMO.


----------



## My06SuperTrix

Hi guys, first time on this thread. I have one of the Gigabyte 990X boards with a Phenom II X4 955BE OC'd to 3.6. Just wondering if I can get counted on the owners list? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MRx

Read first page.


----------



## musty989

Hey guys, I have a question that I hope somebody here can help me with. I have had the 970a-ud3 for 4-5 months now running an Athlon II x4 630 with a corsair H100 cooling kit. I've read through this entire thread and decided to follow one of the members who took off the thermal pads from his MOSFET's and Northbridge heatsink's and applied some thermal paste to lower the temps.

I went ahead with this using some MX-4 and ended up with negative results with both my NB and Mosfet temps(TMPIN1 & TMPIN2) rising +2-5 C degrees while under load from Prime95 & Intel Burn-in test. My ambient room temperature didn't change nor did my CPU temp change either. Before I did this, under load my TMPIN1 was maxing out at 42C and my TMPIN2 at 49C, and afterward TMPIN1 = 46C TMPIN2 = 53C.

So my question after researching is, when I removed the mosfet and NB thermal pads and applied MX-4 in there place, did I apply too much MX-4 (i just dabbed some in the center of NB and spread and I covered all of the mosfets with a q-tip cut in half which covered all of the chips but left extra and uneven TIM on top which I thought wouldn't have been overkill considering it had a thermal pad to begin with). Or my other thought was that the thermal pads were thicker and provided a tighter fit between the mosfet chips and heatsink, so when I took them off it left them with more space between the two which reduced the ability for the heatsink to properly transfer heat. Anyway, hope somebody who has done the same thing can help me out. I was under the impression that the MX-4 would have lowered the temps at least a little bit, so should I reapply TIM and use a credit card to properly even out the TIM or does my thought on the gap created from removing the thermal pads hold any merit?

Btw, My x4 630 is clocked at 3738MHz @ 1.52V, CPU NB CID +.100V, NB 2670MHz. My FSB's top stable setting seems to be 267, after that I start to hit a wall regardless of my settings, is this a good range for this board?


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightshade85*
> 
> Hello
> I have a big issue.
> I own a GA-970A-D3 motherboard - the one that does not have a VRM/MOSFET cooler.
> The lack of such a cooler really limits the overclocking capabilities and I've been lucky enough not to blow a MOSFET yet (only had some minor instability problems on too high voltages). So I really, REALLY have to get a VRM cooler but I have no idea which one to get. Is it anyone here who has this board who has successfully attached a custom VRM cooler to it? If so, which one did you use?
> I've had a look at EnzoTech's website but none of their coolers seem to support this card. I've even looked around for VGA RAM coolers but I'm unsure if the 14 x 14mm ones I've found will fit.
> Help is greatly appreciated.
> EDIT: I found some VRAM coolers that have the following dimensions: 13x13x8 (L W H) which will fit the VRM's just fine.
> It's these ones:
> http://www.coolingstuff.se/photos/1/18.jpg
> Koolance Video RAM Heat Sinks
> Cost me like 8 USD with the shipping ^^
> Funny thing is that Gigabyte support told me that "_The GA-970A-D3 is not made for this purpose._" (overclocking)
> and that "_There is no after marked cooler available. You will need the GA-970A-UD3 witch is equipped with a mosfet cooler_"
> ...Im proving them wrong.


Heatsinks or not, it is still 4+1 phase VRM which is bad for overclocking.


----------



## xd_1771

^ That's not always true, a quality 4+1 phase VRM might be able to handle quite a push, just with somewhat hotter running and less efficiency. I.e. Biostar TA890FXE/GA990FXE


----------



## pc-mag

guys does GA-970A-UD3 support core unlock? i realy like the features of this MB just the right stuff for me, so if it has core unlock am gonna buy this and Phenom II X2 555 B.E. if not gonna buy Athlon II X4 640.


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musty989*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question that I hope somebody here can help me with. I have had the 970a-ud3 for 4-5 months now running an Athlon II x4 630 with a corsair H100 cooling kit. I've read through this entire thread and decided to follow one of the members who took off the thermal pads from his MOSFET's and Northbridge heatsink's and applied some thermal paste to lower the temps.
> I went ahead with this using some MX-4 and ended up with negative results with both my NB and Mosfet temps(TMPIN1 & TMPIN2) rising +2-5 C degrees while under load from Prime95 & Intel Burn-in test. My ambient room temperature didn't change nor did my CPU temp change either. Before I did this, under load my TMPIN1 was maxing out at 42C and my TMPIN2 at 49C, and afterward TMPIN1 = 46C TMPIN2 = 53C.
> So my question after researching is, when I removed the mosfet and NB thermal pads and applied MX-4 in there place, did I apply too much MX-4 (i just dabbed some in the center of NB and spread and I covered all of the mosfets with a q-tip cut in half which covered all of the chips but left extra and uneven TIM on top which I thought wouldn't have been overkill considering it had a thermal pad to begin with). Or my other thought was that the thermal pads were thicker and provided a tighter fit between the mosfet chips and heatsink, so when I took them off it left them with more space between the two which reduced the ability for the heatsink to properly transfer heat. Anyway, hope somebody who has done the same thing can help me out. I was under the impression that the MX-4 would have lowered the temps at least a little bit, so should I reapply TIM and use a credit card to properly even out the TIM or does my thought on the gap created from removing the thermal pads hold any merit?
> Btw, My x4 630 is clocked at 3738MHz @ 1.52V, CPU NB CID +.100V, NB 2670MHz. My FSB's top stable setting seems to be 267, after that I start to hit a wall regardless of my settings, is this a good range for this board?


You should never remove the thermal pad for the mosfets as I dont think using an actual TIM works for mosfet cooling. It is always typically thermal pads on mosfet coolers whether stock or aftermarket. However, you can use TIM on the NB and it should end up cooling it better than a thermal pad. I used TIM on my previous board (GA-MA790XT-UD4P) and saw much better temps on the NB. Though since the contact area with the heatsink and NB is much smaller than that of a CPU cooler and CPU, I used a very.... very small amount of TIM. When applying it to the NB, use less than the "grain of rice" size that is recommended for CPUs. Do not spread it over the surface area of the NB either.

However, you did mention a noticeable gap since removing the thermal pad so that might be the cause of the issue (at least on the mosfets). In all honesty, you might want to look into an aftermarket solution such as the HR-09 and HR-05 heatsinks from Thermalright.


----------



## pc-mag

owh man.. i just found out that GA-970A-UD3 has ACC (Advanced Clock Calibration) disabeld so am gonna go whit Athlon II X4 640... not happy


----------



## musty989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklink*
> 
> You should never remove the thermal pad for the mosfets as I dont think using an actual TIM works for mosfet cooling. It is always typically thermal pads on mosfet coolers whether stock or aftermarket. However, you can use TIM on the NB and it should end up cooling it better than a thermal pad. I used TIM on my previous board (GA-MA790XT-UD4P) and saw much better temps on the NB. Though since the contact area with the heatsink and NB is much smaller than that of a CPU cooler and CPU, I used a very.... very small amount of TIM. When applying it to the NB, use less than the "grain of rice" size that is recommended for CPUs. Do not spread it over the surface area of the NB either.
> However, you did mention a noticeable gap since removing the thermal pad so that might be the cause of the issue (at least on the mosfets). In all honesty, you might want to look into an aftermarket solution such as the HR-09 and HR-05 heatsinks from Thermalright.


Hey Darklink,

Thank you for the reply, I did take a look at the HR-09 ad HR-05 heatsinks but I'm not sure if they'll fit my board and if so which ones since they aren't listed in any of the heatsinks motherboard compatibility list. Even though my temps did increase, are temperatures of TMPIN1 = 46C and TMPIN2 = 53C high enough for me to worry about? I do plan on upgrading to a Piledriver processor in the future and I'm sure after overclocking that those temps will increase as well. What are high temps for TMPIN 1 & 2, and what temps are considered a good range? I'm just now starting to learn about the importance of good mosfet cooling when you're overclocking, but if the temps I'm hitting now aren't high enough to be of concern then I'd rather just leave them be and worry about it after I upgrade my processor.


----------



## zvonexp

970A-UD3 have Cpu Unlock function


----------



## pc-mag

Zvone bro, are you 100% sure about that? Realy want to try unlock the 555BE to > B55 it has the best % for unlocking the 2 locked cores among the Phenom family and they dont make core unlock for nothing...


----------



## zvonexp

yes


----------



## pc-mag

great! tnx a lot bro! ziv bio!


----------



## zvonexp

No problem,xD, javio sam ti se u PP


----------



## zvonexp

Guys, my friend buyed 970A-UD3 and on first pc normaly works but on second, keyb and mouse freezing


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musty989*
> 
> Hey Darklink,
> Thank you for the reply, I did take a look at the HR-09 ad HR-05 heatsinks but I'm not sure if they'll fit my board and if so which ones since they aren't listed in any of the heatsinks motherboard compatibility list. Even though my temps did increase, are temperatures of TMPIN1 = 46C and TMPIN2 = 53C high enough for me to worry about? I do plan on upgrading to a Piledriver processor in the future and I'm sure after overclocking that those temps will increase as well. What are high temps for TMPIN 1 & 2, and what temps are considered a good range? I'm just now starting to learn about the importance of good mosfet cooling when you're overclocking, but if the temps I'm hitting now aren't high enough to be of concern then I'd rather just leave them be and worry about it after I upgrade my processor.


Those temps certainly aren't terrible so I wouldn't worry too much. Thermalright used to have a large compatibility list on their site that they updated pretty regularly but for the life of me I can't find it. Would have to research a little more in regards to the VRM heatsink mounting holes on the motherboard, but it's not like you have stay awake at night thinking your going to pop a mosfet or anything like that


----------



## marcoabreu

hello.

I have a phenom x2 550 (revision RB-C2) board ga-990xa-ud3 and was wondering what I'm doing wrong when unlock the cores in bios.
already put in auto unlock core and windows starts and i go to the net and everything but when I put the prime blocks computer
when i put in three core, windows starts i play fifa, need for speed the run but after a while the computer crashes and reset is the solution. i dont have any blue screen. if i put prime with the youtube computer freezes.
already put the memory voltage 1.6, 1.5 cpu voltage. Nortbrige 1.2 cpu, cpu 1.4 NB Control VDD and HT Link to 1.3.
another thing is that in 2 cores i put the speed of 3.8 and nb to 2700 and ht link to 2700 and computer goes ok with the prime95 and youtube.
Sorry for bad english
thanks


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoabreu*
> 
> hello.
> I have a phenom x2 550 (revision RB-C2) board ga-990xa-ud3 and was wondering what I'm doing wrong when unlock the cores in bios.
> already put in auto unlock core and windows starts and i go to the net and everything but when I put the prime blocks computer
> when i put in three core, windows starts i play fifa, need for speed the run but after a while the computer crashes and reset is the solution. i dont have any blue screen. if i put prime with the youtube computer freezes.
> already put the memory voltage 1.6, 1.5 cpu voltage. Nortbrige 1.2 cpu, cpu 1.4 NB Control VDD and HT Link to 1.3.
> another thing is that in 2 cores i put the speed of 3.8 and nb to 2700 and ht link to 2700 and computer goes ok with the prime95 and youtube.
> Sorry for bad english
> thanks


Did you use the x2 550 in a previous motherboard where the additional cores did unlock successfully? If this is the first time booting up with that CPU, there is a good chance that the additional cores are actually bad on the CPU. If you successfully unlocked it on a previous board, then at least it gives us a direction to go in.

If it has been previously unlocked on a different board, try setting core unlocker to manual and then enable all 4 cores. Set the CPU speed to stock and start with voltage at 1.4v as a good baseline. Keep HT link at stock and CPU-NB frequency at stock (speed and voltage). NB voltage should be at stock and bus frequency should be stock at 200MHz. The first thing we want to ensure that all 4 cores can be unlocked at stock. With everything stock, except for CPU voltage at 1.4, boot into Windows and immediately rum Prime95 and see what happens.

Should Prime95 run for more than a few hours, reboot and go back into the BIOS and try raising the CPU speed only (using the CPU multiplier). Keep voltage at 1.4v and then go back into Windows and rum Prime95 again. Keep this process up until the system crashes. At that point, raise the CPU voltage another notch and keep testing. With this you should be able to find max stable OC for the CPU unlocked. If you have adequate cooling, you should be safe running the CPU voltage up to 1.5v-1.55v max.


----------



## marcoabreu

no.
is the first time that i try to unlock the cpu,
is very strange with the 3 cores ok and sometimes blocking the games


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoabreu*
> 
> no.
> is the first time that i try to unlock the cpu,
> is very strange with the 3 cores ok and sometimes blocking the games


In some cases with AMD CPUs where additional cores have been locked, the additional cores are actually defective or do not run according to AMD's specifications. In these cases, while the cores can be activated, they will never be stable. Sounds like one of the additional cores could be stable so at the very least you can unlock to a triple-core CPU. Just keep playing around with which cores are enabled and the CPU voltage and hopefully you can get stable.


----------



## marcoabreu

what program that i see the core is bad?
when i test withe prime the first test is ok but when i passed to blend is frozen the pc.
anything with the ram when i unlocked the cores?


----------



## marcoabreu

with prime95 in small FFTs i can test and go to the youtube.
everything in auto except vcore to 1.45

edit
i tested each core with prime95 in blend test and freeze with the youtube. why in small FFTs run ok and in blend freeze. very strange


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoabreu*
> 
> with prime95 in small FFTs i can test and go to the youtube.
> everything in auto except vcore to 1.45
> edit
> i tested each core with prime95 in blend test and freeze with the youtube. why in small FFTs run ok and in blend freeze. very strange


If it's the blend test that's failing then it could be an issue with RAM. Not that the RAM is bad, but you might need to bump the CPU-NB VID in order to stabilize RAM usage between the unlocked cored. Not sure what the stock CPU-NB VID is for your CPU but I would try bumping it to 1.25v in the BIOS, keeping all other settings where they are and see if that helps stabilize it.


----------



## marcoabreu

i try and no good with this settings


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoabreu*
> 
> i try and no good with this settings


What speed is your RAM running at? If it's currently running at 1600MHz, set the divider so that it runs at 1333MHz and then try Prime95 blend with CPU-NB VID at 1.25v and see if that works. I know I had a world of issues trying to get my old X3 720BE to run with RAM set to 1600MHz. It took a lot of tweaking to get it stable. Try at 1333MHz and see if it is at least stable, then we can work on getting everything else bumped back up.


----------



## marcoabreu

i put auto in the ram 1333. in my bios i dont have the CPU-NB VID but CPU-NB VDD.
i think is the same thing


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoabreu*
> 
> i put auto in the ram 1333. in my bios i dont have the CPU-NB VID but CPU-NB VDD.
> i think is the same thing


Yeah..... CPU-ND VDD is the same. Any luck with stability running the RAM at 1333MHz?


----------



## marcoabreu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklink*
> 
> Yeah..... CPU-ND VDD is the same. Any luck with stability running the RAM at 1333MHz?


no is the same problem.
at 1066 is the same


----------



## darklink

Can you list all of your hardware? Might make things a little easier. Then again, it might just be that the CPU can't be unlocked. Either way, list all of your hardware and maybe we can start ruling certain things out and try to get you stable.


----------



## marcoabreu

phenom II x2 550
ga-990xa
antec neo 630w
2 * hd4850 crossfire
8 gb 1600 g. skill
2 sata drives


----------



## bob_711

Hi there hopefully you can help with this,will be building a new pc soon and will be getting a AMD FX 8120 and using 1 560ti so from the 970 and the 990 will there be a difference if i was to overclock from the 2 i only see there being a difference if i was to have sli on the graphics thanks.


----------



## darklink

@ bob,

The only real difference between the 2 boards is the ability to crossfire/SLI on the 990. Other than that, the southbridge on both boards are the same so you get same peripheral connectivity.

@ marcoabreu,

It sounds like you might not actually be able to unlock either of the extra cores on your CPU. Try locking both disabled cores and then see if you are stable at 1600MHz on the RAM and a small overclock on the CPU. If everything is stable without unlocking the additional cores, then you know that's the issue.


----------



## marcoabreu

@ marcoabreu,
It sounds like you might not actually be able to unlock either of the extra cores on your CPU. Try locking both disabled cores and then see if you are stable at 1600MHz on the RAM and a small overclock on the CPU. If everything is stable without unlocking the additional cores, then you know that's the issue.[/quote]

my ram work at 1600 and my cpu is overcloking this.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/semttuloefw.jpg/


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoabreu*
> 
> @ marcoabreu,
> It sounds like you might not actually be able to unlock either of the extra cores on your CPU. Try locking both disabled cores and then see if you are stable at 1600MHz on the RAM and a small overclock on the CPU. If everything is stable without unlocking the additional cores, then you know that's the issue.


my ram work at 1600 and my cpu is overcloking this.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/semttuloefw.jpg/
[/quote]

Not bad at all. If those settings are stable when running Prime95 for a few hours, I would maybe consider trying to push the CPU higher as you have ample headroom on your CPU voltage.


----------



## cwheikki

EDIT:
Solved original question.

Hey all,

I have now had my 970A-UD3 for 4 days and I am loving it thus far. I have been reading quite a bit on overclocking throughout this post, this site, and the web. I would like to say I understand a good amount of it, but this is my first time overclocking a CPU. So far I have changed the CPU multiplier, VCore, and NB frequency.

Here is what I am running at the moment:
Specs

After running prime95 for 6 hours, I had only one error on 1 core at 4 hours in. Any suggestions as to where to go from here?


----------



## FlashFir

I'm not experienced but after having read some guides,

via http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
artificially lowering everything for isolation purposes:

i'm probably wrong here but you get the idea
1. Find max CPU frequency (cpu)
2. Find max RAM frequency (ram)
3. Find max FSB frequency (mobo)
4. Max NB frequency

Once you find the maximum where each component has it's limit, THEN you can begin overclocking, upping the multiplier until you get unstable and then from there, squeezing out the last few hundred MHz via FSB overclocking. And you can be guaranteed that your RAM/Mobo won't be the limit of your OC when doing this last step because you already know to use the #'s you got from your isolation tests!

***All theory.


----------



## darklink

@ FlashFir

I typically have better luck by trying to find the max FSB your board can handle first. Seeing as you can lower your CPU's multiplier, you can continue to raise the FSB while keeping CPU speed near stock and find the max FSB your board can support. Once the max FSB is obtained, I typically begin working on RAM. RAM isn't too hard as you don't get that many dividers that you run so really just looking for voltage bumps and tightening your timings. After max stable RAM is obtained (while keeping your FSB as high as possible) you can then OC the NB frequency. This is typically good to do after the RAM as sometimes more voltage is needed on the NB_CPU VDD to run RAM at higher speeds (as well as the NB frequency). I then like to do the CPU OC last seeing as you're really just raising the multiplier at that point and increasing voltage until stable.

In all honesty, there is no "correct" way or order in which you need to follow. For me it's just preference on which items I OC first. At the end of the day, so long as your rig is stable, doesn't really matter how you got there


----------



## FlashFir

^ that. same idea, done smarter i think.


----------



## XOLiD

Hello there,

My rig is:

COOLER MASTER Storm Scout ATX Mid Tower Computer Case.
GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 AM3+ Motherboard.
AMD Phenom II X4 965 (C3)
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 plus 120MM CPU cooler (2 fans, push/pull)
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 SDRAM 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory.
BFG Tech ATX 12V 550W PSU.
ATI Radeon HD 5770 (1GB 128-bit GDDR5) 930 MHz core/1360 MHz memory overclocks.

Lately I've been looking into overclocking my CPU and used such programs as CPU overdrive in the AMD VISION Engine Control Center and AMD overdrive. The best I can get before BSOD or instability is about 4100MHz. Now I've seen people say not to use AMD overdrive or other software for overclocking (I'm not sure why) but I was wondering what I should be doing to get the best possible overclock with this MOBO/CPU combo. I've tried messing with the FSB and it doesn't seem to want to work on anything higher than 204MHz. I tried lowering the CPU multiplier and raising the FSB but it just ends up not booting and resetting BIOS, am I doing something wrong? Also, my memory is supposedly timed at 9-9-9-24, in BIOS however, it's timed at something like 11-11-11-28, something else I did wrong?


----------



## FlashFir

I just got this board to solve stability problems _and_ give me the ability to overclock with a solid VRM setup.

I'm not going to join yet because I want to isolate stability problems I've been having before *then I will overclock*. So should I submit my form after I'm done overclocking
_or_
Can I update my entry in the spreadsheet later?

Questions:

What's safe NB temperatures? Mine gets nice and toasty during prime95 testing.
How to make the CPU fan more aggressive? ASUS has a min/max temperature to adjust its "Smart Q-Fan" but this Gigabyte mobo doesn't seem to have it... I never understood speedfan if that's the only answer... it was intimidating in the past to say at the least D: _--> EasyTune6 + Smart_
Now that I have this can't wait till I'm stable and ready to see how far my baby can go!


----------



## xd_1771

You can ask me to update the spreadsheet result later, just send me a PM. The spreadsheet is really just a reference list to give a general idea of who has done what and gone where with this board.

XOLiD, set your timings manually to rated.


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Questions:
> 
> What's safe NB temperatures? Mine gets nice and toasty during prime95 testing.


What temp does your's reach during Prime95 runs? Mine typically tops out at 45C with the VRMs slightly toastier at about 48-49C.


----------



## FlashFir

My Northbridge hits usually around 58-59C; 60C maximum recorded. It hasn't hit above 60/61C.
I'm in SoCal so I have REALLY nice ambient temperatures, basically low 70F all the time! (21C for comp terms)

And I have a general question about overclocking: Heat is a combination of Voltage and CPU Frequency right? Like VCore^x+Ghz*y=Heat?
Voltage increases exponentially, frequency increases heat linearly?

Additional question: Is there a way to view this club's spreadsheet in a better way? It sucks that you have to highlight and drag to the right to scroll right on the spreadsheet -_-;


----------



## zvonexp

And new 970a mobo

http://www.gigabyte.com.hr/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4122#ov


----------



## xd_1771

Looks fundamentally similar to the 970A-D3 but with some changes, though it's noticeably lower end - the 970A-D3 really only changed the VRMs to a non-overclocking-friendly 4+1 phase design with no cooling; this isn't any different in terms of VRMs but it seems some other features i.e. back panel ports have been reduced.


----------



## dmzh

2hour prime95 test, are those temps safe for 990xa-ud3? I doubt it..

TMPIN2 (HWmonitor) = 65-70C under FULL load

NB - 2800mhz 1.175v

Cpu-NB 1.275v
Cpu 960t x4 @ 3800mhz 1.325v

LLC - Medium


----------



## FlashFir

I don't have a value judgment on whether those temps are good or bad but I'm in the same boat as you.
My northbridge (TMPIN2) hits 60C during load, which is surprisingly close given the fact that I think my general temperatures are decent given my location.
I have about 70F, about 21C, ambients (socal).
here's my case (ghetto pull fan just sitting on top with rubber inbetween haha)

*P.S. Now that I'm running a DarkKnight (has to be vertical -_-), should I run my rear exhaust as a rear intake?


----------



## Digitron

Hi guys! I'm from Poland







Sorry for the spelling, but poorly know English, and help me by Google Translate

I have a problem with unlocking cores Phenom' X4 960t at Gigabyte 970A-UD3 , namely, yesterday I bought a little set:

Phenom II X4 960T
Gigabyte 970A-UD3
Play Goodram 4GB (one bone) DDR3 1600MHz CL9
XFX 550W

*holders 970A-UD3 and 960t X4 @ X6 please contact me, give to the topic.*

And of course I want to unlock free 2 cores









Well, the BIOS option:
Unlock the CPU Enabled
CPU Core Control to Auto

PC will not wake up ... reset bios. I thought he may lack the power of these two cores:
Unlock the CPU Enabled
CPU Core Control to Auto
Vcore 1.45 V
C & Q Disabled
Auto C1E

I got up and did not. I tried the CPU Core Control Manual but nothing helped ...

After several attempts to Auto / Manual / Disabled / Enabled and strange combinations of irritated and like the above settings, I reset it to stop - at some point be shocked - monitor lit, Win7 is booting but in CPU-Z still 4 cores! Well, look at the voltage - it is just as I gave 1.45 V, CNQ does not work, the options set worked but not unlock. After turning off the computer and stood up for entym reset with the same effect.

A strange thing, but from the beginning I wonder one thing:


As for my taste it lacks CPU Core 4 and 5? Tested BIOSes from F3 by F4 after F5b and Core 4/5 is not stated.

I also tried to unlock the Easy Tune 6:


He also sees only four cores. When you switch to Enabled, asks for a reboot, it gives him the OK and no computer is dying as well as the przestaieniu in the BIOS.

I add bookmarks babydoll with CPU-Z and ET6


Please, all kinds of advice, suggestions, and thank you very much: D


----------



## zvonexp

Then your sample of 960t isnt unlockabile, try on friend mobo unlock ...


----------



## Digitron

But it finally Thuban - so the cores should be visible but possibly unstable, damaged.


----------



## darklink

@ Digitron,

In the BIOS you have to CPU unlock to enabled first. Then save the BIOS changes and reboot back into the BIOS. You should then be able to see all 6 cores and then be able to make changes to CPU core control settings.

@ FlashFir,

I would definitely give it a shot and run the back fan on the case as an intake fan. Do you have any extra fans to add to the top of the case as exhaust fans?


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklink*
> 
> ...
> @ FlashFir,
> 
> I would definitely give it a shot and run the back fan on the case as an intake fan. Do you have any extra fans to add to the top of the case as exhaust fans?


Haha I actually... ran out of fans. I did give away fans to people in the past. If any of you play Monopoly Deal: DEBT COLLECTOR- come over to my friend's house and yoink my fans from them jk haha that'd be messed up.
Would adding exhausts on top help in any meaningful way? Like 1-2C? I'm running 4 intakes and push/pull is the only out.

Here's a diagram

I'm testing right now 20min blend tests until I start getting instability.
CPU: 3990 Mhz @ 1.4v (210*19)
NB: 2729Mhz @ +1 notch to stock voltage
RAM: 1680Mhz CL9, 1.5v

I'm hitting 51C-52C with approximately 21C ambients.


----------



## darklink

Adding 2 exhaust fans at the top of the case could definitely help. While I'm no expert when it comes to airflow and positive versus negative pressure within the case, 2 more fans at the top would help pull out any additional warm air without having it all filter through your CPU cooler. Any pressure build up around the CPU would then be exhausted better, rather than trying to push through the CPU cooler and might help temps overall.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklink*
> 
> Adding 2 exhaust fans at the top of the case could definitely help. While I'm no expert when it comes to airflow and positive versus negative pressure within the case, 2 more fans at the top would help pull out any additional warm air without having it all filter through your CPU cooler. Any pressure build up around the CPU would then be exhausted better, rather than trying to push through the CPU cooler and might help temps overall.


In that case (harhar-been-made-amillion-times-already),
I'll move the bottom right intake to the top.. left or top right one? According to the picture.

Top right = wind tunnel from red 140mm or
Top left = ? Too close to rear intake?


----------



## Marshock

*NEW POST, NEW PROBLEM*

I now have 990XA-UD3. I want to install Windows in AHCI mode, but if i select AHCI, and then select first boot device DVD, it will not boot. What i am supposed to to? How to install Windows in AHCI I mode? Why does this motherboard still have IDE channels even though it does not have IDE slots? For instance Asus CHV does not have IDE slots and IDE channels.. I though the 9 series motherboards no longer have IDE channels, i was wrong...


----------



## Matas

Try to plug your DVD in SATA port 4 or 5 and enable IDE mode for these ports through BIOS.

As talking about TMPIN2 temp, I was running Prime95 for 12+ hours and TMPIN2 was between 70-75C. Everything was smooth.


----------



## zvonexp

When you put sata controller on AHCI mode you need to reinstall operating system ...


----------



## thehybridkiwi

I've got some temperature issues with my sig rig AMD Haus (newly built). The attached temperature readings were taken at idle after 15 minutes of power-on.

- Do my motherboard temperatures (TMPIN) look right?
- I don't get why my CPU core temps are so low, and these values are reflected in BOTH HWMonitor and CoreTemp. The BIOS shows 26*C.
- My NB heatsink is hot to the point where my finger burns after 3 seconds... normal? (at idle)

Any enlightment on the above items is greatly appreciated.









HWMonitor


CoreTemp


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> In that case (harhar-been-made-amillion-times-already),
> I'll move the bottom right intake to the top.. left or top right one? According to the picture.
> Top right = wind tunnel from red 140mm or
> Top left = ? Too close to rear intake?


I'd move your HDD down to the lower part of the HDD cage in your case so that the top intake fan on the front of the case is less obstructed and then move the bottom intake fan from the front of the case to the top, right fan opening on your case. If you don't really notice any difference in temps, I would definitely suggest pulling together some $$ and grab 2 additional fans for the remaining open fan openings in your case.


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehybridkiwi*
> 
> I've got some temperature issues with my sig rig AMD Haus (newly built). The attached temperature readings were taken at idle after 15 minutes of power-on.
> - Do my motherboard temperatures (TMPIN) look right?
> - I don't get why my CPU core temps are so low, and these values are reflected in BOTH HWMonitor and CoreTemp. The BIOS shows 26*C.
> - My NB heatsink is hot to the point where my finger burns after 3 seconds... normal? (at idle)
> Any enlightment on the above items is greatly appreciated.


TMPIN0 is your NB temperature and it looks right on the money at 34C (on my board it typically runs between 34C at idle and up to 48-49C when stress testing). TMPIN1 is the CPU temperature read at the CPU socket and it seems to coincide with what is reported for CPU temp in your BIOS. The only temps that seem strange are the 14C on TMPIN2 which should be the VRM temp reading and the extremely low CPU core readings. Is your BIOS on the newest version? If not I would suggested downloading and flashing the newest BIOS for your board. If that doesn't help it could be faulty sensors in the CPU but I have never heard of that happening.


----------



## thehybridkiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklink*
> 
> TMPIN0 is your NB temperature and it looks right on the money at 34C (on my board it typically runs between 34C at idle and up to 48-49C when stress testing). TMPIN1 is the CPU temperature read at the CPU socket and it seems to coincide with what is reported for CPU temp in your BIOS. The only temps that seem strange are the 14C on TMPIN2 which should be the VRM temp reading and the extremely low CPU core readings. Is your BIOS on the newest version? If not I would suggested downloading and flashing the newest BIOS for your board. If that doesn't help it could be faulty sensors in the CPU but I have never heard of that happening.


Thanks for the reply. I'm running F4 (out of the box)... guess I should flash it lol Just wanted to clarify, VRM <=> MOS_HS?


----------



## FlashFir

What options give you more granular control over cpu voltage? I'm bumped up from on regular LLC with 1.4 to 1.45 but I want something a little bit lower... One notch down on VCORE is too low for my 4.1ghz


----------



## darklink

Unfortunately, I don't think there are any options for adjust the incremental values for CPU voltage. Your limited to .025v bumps. I know ASUS boards allow for something like .0125v or something to that affect.


----------



## kenmore81

I have a 970a-ud3 and an 8120
I've been working on overclocking and have ran into a few issues. I can't get passed about 5min of prime95 I've messed with the vcore and I get up to 1.45 in BIOS and stop. I have LLC set to extreme and have been watching my temps. I think I'm limiting myself to the wrong temps.
I get throttling issues too. BIOS is F4. Gigabytes webpage only give beta f5b as the next step.
My understanding is this
TMPIN0 = case temp
Tmpin1 = NB temp
Tmpin2 = socket temp
Please let me know where I am wrong on what the temps mean and what is the safe limit for each.
Then the core temps are obvious

When overclocking I am limiting myself to 60c on Tmpin2. What am I supposed to stop at for CPU temps? 60c on socket or cores?

Also when I am in prime95 it reboots after 3-5minutes. No BSOD.

FSB 220 @ 1.2V
CPU-NB 2400mhz @ 1.3v
HT @ 2400hmz
CPU 4ghz @ 1.375v currently still crashing in prime but not while playing WoW
RAM 1433MHZ @ 1.65V (corsair 1600mhz 1.65v 2x4gb kit)

TMPIN0 27-30C
TMPIN1 35-40C
TMPIN2 55-60C

CORES 1-8 40-45C

Any guidance would be really appreciated.
Hyper 212+ with 2 yate loon s12sh-12 in push/pull 88cfm/fan
2 yate loon intakes blowing toward hsf and accross mobo with little to no obstructions
In a 2 chamber case (old tall beige server/tall full atx) from the 1990s
Modded of course

Thanks!

Turbo, c1e, c6, thermal protection, etc is all disabled and host clock, CPU clock, ram clock, and voltages all set to manual


----------



## kenmore81

So from what I have read, if you are still experiencing throttling, the best way to minimize it is to up your FSB to as high as you can. Then once you get the stable, you can dial in everything else. So if you are aiming for say 5 ghz, try to get as high as you can on fsb (250 for example) and dial your multi in at 20. So when it throttles down to say 16 multi you will only drop to 4ghz. Kinda a pain in the rear, but it helps midigate some of the loss, especially at lower clocks. So in theory the lower clock rate you aim for, the smaller the % loss would be since it only throttles the multiplier and not the fsb or host clock. Whatever u wanna call it.  I have read the 8150 goes down to x16 and the 8120 drops to x14.

That's what I have read atleast. Anyone able to verify this? Obviously its not a fix, but it may help hold you over until there is a real fix for it.


----------



## ThomasB

Hi there!
I have the 990xa ud3 with f10g bios and can't find out exactly what the TMPIN0 - 2 are. As posted previously in this thread Easy Tune 6 reports the cpu temperature to be the same as TMPIN2. If I look in Aida64 it shows the cpu as the same as tmpin1. I'm sorry to barge in like this, but I think it's a question still not answered.
If tmpin2 isn't the cpu temp why does Easy Tune (provided by Gigabyte) show this as cpu temp. On the other hand the tmpin2 temp is the only one i can't cool - it's around 60 when gaming a lot.

Fx8120 - Gigabyte 990xa ud3 - Zalman cnps 7x - Vengeance 1866 - HIS 6870 T


----------



## Marshock

I reinstalled the drivers for 990XA-UD3 and now the Dolby Home Theater utility is gone..

I have not got a clue where did it come the first time, but now i miss it - how can i restore it?


----------



## kenmore81

So I appears, atleast on the 970ud3, that Tmpin2 is actually socket temp. As the CPU temp rise, so does Tmpin2. Reason I have come to this conclusion is they both seem to scale at the same rate. Also after reading different reviews and watching OC videos, everyone is basing the 55c on actual core temps in HWMonitor and likewise in OCCT. I have read that if you can get a fan to blow under the mobo, or on the back of the socket, then you can drop those temps as well.

I have a Modded case that I haven't finished yet, so I may attempt this by placing a fan on the right side of the case, blowing toward the socket. I can report back with my findings.

Back to the original topic, I finally got my stable 4.0ghz, I am going to try 4.4 this weekend and I will post both results. What is the recommended time for stress testing for me to post it here?


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB*
> 
> Hi there!
> I have the 990xa ud3 with f10g bios and can't find out exactly what the TMPIN0 - 2 are. As posted previously in this thread Easy Tune 6 reports the cpu temperature to be the same as TMPIN2. If I look in Aida64 it shows the cpu as the same as tmpin1. I'm sorry to barge in like this, but I think it's a question still not answered.
> If tmpin2 isn't the cpu temp why does Easy Tune (provided by Gigabyte) show this as cpu temp. On the other hand the tmpin2 temp is the only one i can't cool - it's around 60 when gaming a lot.
> Fx8120 - Gigabyte 990xa ud3 - Zalman cnps 7x - Vengeance 1866 - HIS 6870 T


In the OP there is a Q&A that provides the answer:

Q:In CPUID HWMonitor, which of the "TMPIN" temperatures apply to what?
A:TMPIN0 = Motherboard (chipset) temp; TMPIN1 = CPU temp; TMPIN2 = VRM temp

In my rig, TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 are almost the exactly same when stress testing so that could be the reason for the confusion. It seems the VRM temps are almost identical to CPU socket temps on the these boards. Anyone else care to shed some light on their temps?


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThomasB*
> 
> Hi there!
> I have the 990xa ud3 with f10g bios and can't find out exactly what the TMPIN0 - 2 are. As posted previously in this thread Easy Tune 6 reports the cpu temperature to be the same as TMPIN2. If I look in Aida64 it shows the cpu as the same as tmpin1. I'm sorry to barge in like this, but I think it's a question still not answered.
> If tmpin2 isn't the cpu temp why does Easy Tune (provided by Gigabyte) show this as cpu temp. On the other hand the tmpin2 temp is the only one i can't cool - it's around 60 when gaming a lot.
> Fx8120 - Gigabyte 990xa ud3 - Zalman cnps 7x - Vengeance 1866 - HIS 6870 T
> 
> 
> 
> In the OP there is a Q&A that provides the answer:
> 
> Q:In CPUID HWMonitor, which of the "TMPIN" temperatures apply to what?
> A:TMPIN0 = Motherboard (chipset) temp; TMPIN1 = CPU temp; TMPIN2 = VRM temp
> 
> In my rig, TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 are almost the exactly same when stress testing so that could be the reason for the confusion. It seems the VRM temps are almost identical to CPU socket temps on the these boards. Anyone else care to shed some light on their temps?
Click to expand...

I have a 970a-ud3; Mine are different I think. My theory: 1,2,3:
VRM (always cool) CPU Socket (matches core temps closely), NorthBridge (this one is the hottest)

My NB gets hot to the touch and my 3rd sensor is my hottest, maxing @ 60-65C whereas my VRM heatsink is always relatively cool to touch, I can keep my finger there for like 10 seconds+
I'm around 21C ambient so it's kind of odd that my NB maxes 65C on load.

In any case, my fingers corroborate my ideas.


----------



## ThomasB

In HWMonitor my temps are:
TMPIN0 going from 28 to 37 (celsius)
TMPIN1 going from 30 to 52
TMPIN2 going from 24 to 60

Core temps are from 12 ?!? to 47

What I don't understand is that Easy Tune reads TMPIN2 as cpu temp. I mean Gigabyte made the board and the software - why would they be mistaking? On the other hand to me it seems more likely that the TMPIN1 is cpu temp, but I really have no idea.
It would be good to know though so I could keep an eye on the right temps.


----------



## kenmore81

Ok so while in the BIOS I checked the pc health tab out. I set the alarm to go off at 60c for the CPU. When Tmpin2 hit 60 on HWMonitor and OCCT the alarm sounded.

Just saying  since there are others out there with similar high temps, can anyone else try this and report back their findings?

My thoughts

#0 Board/case temp
#1 NB or VRM temp
#2 CPU socket temp


----------



## Stalwart81

About that F10G BIOS are they gonna finish it...? i flashed to F10G from F8..no noticeable changes, BTW has anyone done depth analysis these BIOS versions?


----------



## dalastbmills

Hey guys, just picked up a 990XA for my 955BE. Absolutely better then the Asus M2N AM2+ I replaced









Anyways, I haven't spent a whole lot of time messing with the BIOS, as this is my backup pc, however, I haven't been able to find a modifier for the PCIe voltage. Is this the same as the PCIe clock speed? My ASRock 1155 board doesn't have an option in the bios to modify the voltage, but MSI Afterburner allows me to modify the voltage. Is AB dependent on the GPU more then the MB itself? I have a 6770 in the 16x PCIe slot. I enabled the option to unlock the voltage in MSI AB and still nothing.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## ThomasB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenmore81*
> 
> Ok so while in the BIOS I checked the pc health tab out. I set the alarm to go off at 60c for the CPU. When Tmpin2 hit 60 on HWMonitor and OCCT the alarm sounded.
> Just saying  since there are others out there with similar high temps, can anyone else try this and report back their findings?
> My thoughts
> #0 Board/case temp
> #1 NB or VRM temp
> #2 CPU socket temp


Yes I think you're right. But shouldn't it be changed in the first post then, where it says that no1 i cpu and no2 is vrm?


----------



## Iceeman

Hello.
I have
Gigabyte GA-990XA 10g bios
8gb KingMax Nano Gaming RAM 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
Procesor AMD Phenom II X2 60 Black Edition 3300MHZ
Fortron Saga II 500

Can anyone help to do some basic oc on this processor and maybe see my memory to 1600mhz and not 1333
I tried to unlock but it s not stable.
Thx.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> Hey guys, just picked up a 990XA for my 955BE. Absolutely better then the Asus M2N AM2+ I replaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I haven't spent a whole lot of time messing with the BIOS, as this is my backup pc, however, I haven't been able to find a modifier for the PCIe voltage. Is this the same as the PCIe clock speed? My ASRock 1155 board doesn't have an option in the bios to modify the voltage, but MSI Afterburner allows me to modify the voltage. Is AB dependent on the GPU more then the MB itself? I have a 6770 in the 16x PCIe slot. I enabled the option to unlock the voltage in MSI AB and still nothing.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


You're mistaken. You don't overclock GPUs in BIOS. You DO NOT want to mess with PCIe clockspeed 99.9% of the time.
Do all your GPU OC'ing via OC utility like Afterburner or Sapphire Trixx etc...


----------



## dalastbmills

I'm not talking about overclocking the gpu itself, rather the PCIe voltage itself. My old M2N-sli deluxe had PCIe voltage in the BIOS. I'm asking because I can't increase the voltage of my 6770 in MSI AB or the catalyst center.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> I'm not talking about overclocking the gpu itself, rather the PCIe voltage itself. My old M2N-sli deluxe had PCIe voltage in the BIOS. I'm asking because I can't increase the voltage of my 6770 in MSI AB or the catalyst center.


Hrm. I'm mistaken at what you wanted. However, you're looking to increase GPU voltage so you can be stable at higher clock speeds right? If that is the case, then I'm not sure if PCIe voltage increases _that_ voltage.


----------



## dalastbmills

Is there any reason why MSI:AB would unlock the voltage for my 480's but not my 6770? Is there maybe a lock in the GPU BIOS or something?


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

A little help here guys. I recently bought a 970a-ud3 and the thing will not boot from a flash drive. All I know is it has to be bios related because I can boot from a flash drive using Plop Boot Manager, but that is the only way I have successfully done it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## FuzzyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB*
> 
> Yes I think you're right. But shouldn't it be changed in the first post then, where it says that no1 i cpu and no2 is vrm?


I think OP is correct:
TMPIN0 = Motherboard (chipset) temp
TMPIN1 = CPU temp
TMPIN2 = VRM temp

I use3 different Temp sensor programs, Core Temp, HWTemp, and Speed fan
All my findings are that TMPIN1 is the CPU or Socket core.
I have read many statements in this thread and others that have used an infrared sensor to verify that the TMPIN2 is the north bridge
Example Post #700 in this thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonejrs*
> 
> It's been pretty easy to identify which is which, since the temperatures are in the 40F range outside, and 70F inside. I used an Infrared reading thermal probe, which clearly shows that TMPIN2 is the North Bridge.
> 
> Right now the ambient temp is 21C (70F), with the North Bridge reading 28C, CPU at 28C and the system at 34C.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Russ


I have a friend who is a firefighter and he has a heat infrared gun and i will have him come over and test my system and i will try to post pics.
I will do it durring a stress test as i have a huge difference between 1 and 2 on my tests


----------



## FuzzyPants

Oh and any one having throttling issues and everything is turned off in bios here is the fix:
Install AMD Overdrive
Go to the Cpu section and click Turbo Core
Enable Turbo Core Control then Push OK
Then hit apply
then Open and Disable Turbo Core Control then push OK
then OK to exit AMD Overdrive.


----------



## ThomasB

OK I just installed AMD overdrive. It shows the same temps in TMPIN2 and CPUcores. TMPIN1 is cooler.


----------



## Xaxinian

Hello all, I have been doing some overclocking on my 970a-UD3 mobo and a phenom ii 1600t. I am curious if anyone else with this or a similar combo can help me determine what temps are connected to what piece of hardware.

When running Cpuid hardware monitor I have

Tmpin0
tmpin1
tmpin2

I obviously cant read the CPU temps as I have two cores unlocked.


----------



## bcudasteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaxinian*
> 
> Hello all, I have been doing some overclocking on my 970a-UD3 mobo and a phenom ii 1600t. I am curious if anyone else with this or a similar combo can help me determine what temps are connected to what piece of hardware.
> When running Cpuid hardware monitor I have
> Tmpin0
> tmpin1
> tmpin2
> I obviously cant read the CPU temps as I have two cores unlocked.


Hi Xaxinian,

If you look at page 1 of this thread, your friendly thread starter answers that question (and many more):

Q:In CPUID HWMonitor, which of the "TMPIN" temperatures apply to what?
A:TMPIN0 = Motherboard (chipset) temp; TMPIN1 = CPU temp; TMPIN2 = VRM temp

have a great day,
bcudateve


----------



## zvonexp

Did someone tryed F10f Bios ?


----------



## heinz357

...speaking of bios revisions, I've just upgraded to the 990XA, have'nt finished the build yet due to having to RMA a DOA Antec PSU, and was wondering which bios revision would be the best for a rev1.1 board running a PhenomII CPU??

Any help would be gratefully received!!


----------



## JunkoXan

does anyone know if this Mobo will support the 6870 triple combo? just figure i'd ask as im curious about it


----------



## ThomasB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan*
> 
> does anyone know if this Mobo will support the 6870 triple combo? just figure i'd ask as im curious about it


I guess - running at x4...


----------



## FuzzyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB*
> 
> OK I just installed AMD overdrive. It shows the same temps in TMPIN2 and CPUcores. TMPIN1 is cooler.


That may be true but tmpin1 is the cpu surface or socket temp not just each core.
So they may be close.

when i OCed Take a look at my personal sample picture here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzyPants*
> 
> Vcore under load: 1.31v
> Vcore Idle: 1.28v
> CPUNB Settings: 2300 MHz
> RAM Specs: 1600 dropped down to 1333
> Motherboard Specs and Settings: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
> Multiplier x17.5
> Bus: 230
> My goal was to get to 4.0GHz with out my NB getting 50 degrees!
> 
> She is running steady!


TMPIN1 = 38 c
TMPIN2 = 45 c
Speedfan CPU= 33 c
HWMON = 33 c across all 6 cores
CoreTemp = 33 c

So with this info, i would say that the OP is correct


----------



## ThomasB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzyPants*
> 
> That may be true but tmpin1 is the cpu surface or socket temp not just each core.
> So they may be close.
> when i OCed Take a look at my personal sample picture here:
> TMPIN1 = 38 c
> TMPIN2 = 45 c
> Speedfan CPU= 33 c
> HWMON = 33 c across all 6 cores
> CoreTemp = 33 c
> So with this info, i would say that the OP is correct


Ok but then AMD overdrive and Easytune 6 are both wrong???


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FuzzyPants*
> 
> That may be true but tmpin1 is the cpu surface or socket temp not just each core.
> So they may be close.
> when i OCed Take a look at my personal sample picture here:
> TMPIN1 = 38 c
> TMPIN2 = 45 c
> Speedfan CPU= 33 c
> HWMON = 33 c across all 6 cores
> CoreTemp = 33 c
> So with this info, i would say that the OP is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but then AMD overdrive and Easytune 6 are both wrong???
Click to expand...

Yea I'd think they're wrong, AMD Overdrive over reports 10C and Easytune 6 doesn't seem like that... how to say. Respectable as other hardware temp monitoring software?


----------



## FuzzyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB*
> 
> Ok but then AMD overdrive and Easytune 6 are both wrong???


As you can see in my Post i had more than a ten degree difference in temps from TMPIN1 to TMPIN2
In your OP you never stated your two temps, are you over clocked, are you running a stock cooler on your CPU?
All of these play a big factor in your temps.

I have found with everything stock that the NB and the CPU on these boards are very close in temp. hence the confusion.


----------



## ThomasB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Yea I'd think they're wrong, AMD Overdrive over reports 10C and Easytune 6 doesn't seem like that... how to say. Respectable as other hardware temp monitoring software?


It just seem strange to me that they both show the exact same value as tmpin2. Amd overdrive cpu temp, easytune 6 cpu temp and tmpin2 shows that load temps goes to 57. Tmpin1 goes to 52 max.
It's at stock speed with a Zalman cnps 7x cooler.


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasB*
> 
> I guess - running at x4...


well i was thinking of a 6870x2 in the x16 slot then the a single 6870 in the 8x slot


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> A little help here guys. I recently bought a 970a-ud3 and the thing will not boot from a flash drive. All I know is it has to be bios related because I can boot from a flash drive using Plop Boot Manager, but that is the only way I have successfully done it. Anyone have any ideas?


Anyone? A little help here?


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> A little help here guys. I recently bought a 970a-ud3 and the thing will not boot from a flash drive. All I know is it has to be bios related because I can boot from a flash drive using Plop Boot Manager, but that is the only way I have successfully done it. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? A little help here?
Click to expand...

Not sure if you're in the right place in the BIOS. If you are, ignore everything this post has to say.
There's two places to go. You're probably adjusting "USB-FDD" "USB-CDROM" but go into the submenu one more down... and you should see the NAMES of your boot devices like for me I have a Patriot USB Stick so it's

1. PATRIOT USB
2. OCZ VERTEX-TURBo
3. SAMSUNG HD322GJ

and you can rearrange the order. THAT'S the menu that you want to be messing with to boot from USB.


----------



## kenmore81

So ez tune is wrong, overdrive is wrong, and BIOS is wrong?
Hard to believe BIOS is wrong.
My last post about temps.

Set CPU temp alarm in BIOS to 60c. When Tmpin2 hits 60c the alarm goes off...care to explain how tmpin2 isn't CPU/socket? Atleast 970ud3 works that way. Try it and let us know


----------



## Maurauder

Tmpin2 is by far the hottest sensor on my rig. Running an FX 6100 @ 4.4ghz 1.4125v and I'm seeing tempin2 spike upto 57c during cinebench and ~52c Folding. With cool'n'quiet off i'm idling at around ~27c on tmpin2. Originally I thought the sensor was for the vrms but for now I'm going to keep tmpin2 under ~62c due to the bugged FX core sensors.
Quote:


> So ez tune is wrong, overdrive is wrong, and BIOS is wrong?
> Hard to believe BIOS is wrong.
> My last post about temps.
> 
> Set CPU temp alarm in BIOS to 60c. When Tmpin2 hits 60c the alarm goes off...care to explain how tmpin2 isn't CPU/socket? Atleast 970ud3 works that way. Try it and let us know
> ReplyQuote MultiREP+


I would try this but i'm too lazy to install system beep speaker for the alarm to sound


----------



## ThomasB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenmore81*
> 
> So ez tune is wrong, overdrive is wrong, and BIOS is wrong?
> Hard to believe BIOS is wrong.
> My last post about temps.
> Set CPU temp alarm in BIOS to 60c. When Tmpin2 hits 60c the alarm goes off...care to explain how tmpin2 isn't CPU/socket? Atleast 970ud3 works that way. Try it and let us know


It's the same for the 990xa - at least it is for mine. The alarm goes as soon as tmpin2 reaches 60.

Maybe Gigabyte didn't know what they were doing when they installed the temp sensor??? And they programmed the bios wrong??? And they screwed up ET6??? And at the same time AMD failed with their Overdrive???
Come on... In my eyes there's no doubt anymore - tmpin 2 is the cpu.


----------



## Maurauder

So if tmpin2 is cpu then what's tmpin 0/1?
At full load on my setup tmpin0=31c tmpin1=40c.
VRMs and NB heatsinks feel equally hot to the touch while southbridge is barely even warm.
My guess would be 0=SB and 1=NB.


----------



## FuzzyPants

Thomas and Maurauder, are you running stock cooling on your cpu?
Is your NorthBridge stock cooled?

Thomas you said "Come on... In my eyes there's no doubt anymore - tmpin 2 is the cpu."
I understand this is your opinion

Then explain my post in this forum where i show 3 temp readings for cpu with in a few degrees of difference from that of TMPIN1. where as there is a 10 degree difference with TMPIN2...
Post 867

Here is why i think most people are getting confused. 90% have an aftermarket cooler on their CPU yet have a stock cooler on their NB
The aftermarket coolers are actually doing their job in keeping the cpu cool. [that is why we buy them]
the North bridge is working just as hard as the cpu. when you adjust multiplier, FSB and Voltage all of that goes through the NB. so the stock cooler is not cooling as well as it should.

So with my photographic proof it is my opinion that there's no doubt anymore - tmpin 1 is the cpu


----------



## ThomasB

As I wrote earlier I have a Zalman cnps 7x cooler on my cpu. I used to use the stock cooler but tmpin2 was running around 61 - 62 (65 max) degrees when gaming. After I changed to the Zalman my tmpin went down to 57 - 58 (60 max) when gaming. Tmpin1 was around 51 - 52 with both coolers.
I guess we won't agree but at least now I am sure which one to keep an eye on.


----------



## Xylene

I turned RAID on in my BIOS and now I can't get back in. Had this trouble on a 7xx series board before but managed to figure it out at the time, which now I can't remember. Any trick to get in besides resetting the BIOS? I can't remember all my OC settings and I think it'll clear my profiles I saved.


----------



## rawsteel

Tmpin2 is not the CPU and my alarm did not go off when it went over 60.. im pretty sure Tmpin1 is the CPU, i also noticed that Tmpin2 reading changes when the system wakes up from standby so f*** if i know what Tmpin2 is reading i think its just bugged


----------



## krynn9000

Hello everyone, I just joined the forums. There seems to be a lot of accumulated knowledge here!







I just got back into system building after many years hiatus. I'm having some medium-grade stability issues with my system and was hoping someone here familiar with this board/CPU combination could shed some light on it.

PROBLEM: My setup keeps failing memtest (various amounts of errors, almost all block move, error pattern 0h04000000). Also will fail on Prime95 within a few minutes if running more than 4 workers. I get the occasional random BSOD every few days, though so far not while playing any games.

SETUP: I am trying to run everything STOCK settings, BIOS settings AUTO unless otherwise specified. I need to get this thing stable at factory settings before I can OC!








Mobo: Gigabyte 970A-D3 (already replaced this once) F8e BIOS
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x 4GB kit: CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 (oddly auto-detects and runs at 1333MHz)
CPU: AMD FX 8150 (Bulldozer) at stock settings, with factory fan (already replaced this once)
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower grand 1200W (very good PSU)

I've tried playing with memory voltage, which seems to have little effect. Does anyone think there are still BIOS issues with Bulldozer on this mobo that havent been resolved? Or maybe my RAM sticks are bad? Any help is appreciated. I'm pretty sure it's NOT a heat issue; the CPU fan spins up nicely under load, and the case is well ventilated with extra fans.
Thanks in advance if anyone can help. Maybe this will shed some light on use of Bulldozer in this motherboard.


----------



## FlashFir

You want to isolate the RAM. Have you tried one stick at a time? Have you tried a whole OTHER kit aside from the DIMMS that are part of the BSODs?


----------



## krynn9000

Thanks for the reply! Yes I have tried BOTH sticks individually, they give me errors individually or together, and in different slots. It doesn't seem to matter. I'm debating whether to buy more RAM or try to RMA the RAM that I've got. I wish I had known-good sticks laying around...


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzyPants*
> 
> Thomas and Maurauder, are you running stock cooling on your cpu?


I'm using the Antec Kuhler h2o 920.
My core temps exceed tmpin1 by as much as 15c.
My tmpin2 is always 10c hotter then core temps whether at idle or load. Now that I think about it thats an awful lot like my last few board's "tmpin 1" or "CPUTIN" temps aka socket temps.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krynn9000*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! Yes I have tried BOTH sticks individually, they give me errors individually or together, and in different slots. It doesn't seem to matter. I'm debating whether to buy more RAM or try to RMA the RAM that I've got. I wish I had known-good sticks laying around...


Well. In that case, your PSU and/or your mobo are culprits.

Granted, the RAM might be the issue but it could be the mobo. I had an Asus M4a77td that was my issue. I ended up buying extra ram and an extra PSU (I now have an extra 2x2gb & a CX430 v2 for verification purposes).

It ends up that I was getting stability issues from the mobo, I am hesitantly attributing it to something on the mobo: My hyper212+ backplate had some fairly not-shallow indentations left from some solder points from my m4a77td.
I put it back on my new 970a-ud3 and I added some printerpaper as an extra layer of insulation.

Unfortunately you don't have any recourse except by adding more voltage (up to 1.7v seems to be totally safe, read here for more details) and seeing if it passes the memtest.

If it passes, then I would suspect bad DIMMs which require more than stock voltage to run stable.

*So the TL;DR*

Up DIMM voltage up to 1.7v and see if all permutations still give you MemTest errors
What model is your mobo? And it's history?
What is your PSU? How old is it? History?


----------



## krynn9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Well. In that case, your PSU and/or your mobo are culprits.
> Granted, the RAM might be the issue but it could be the mobo. I had an Asus M4a77td that was my issue. I ended up buying extra ram and an extra PSU (I now have an extra 2x2gb & a CX430 v2 for verification purposes).
> It ends up that I was getting stability issues from the mobo, I am hesitantly attributing it to something on the mobo: My hyper212+ backplate had some fairly not-shallow indentations left from some solder points from my m4a77td.
> I put it back on my new 970a-ud3 and I added some printerpaper as an extra layer of insulation.
> Unfortunately you don't have any recourse except by adding more voltage (up to 1.7v seems to be totally safe, read here for more details) and seeing if it passes the memtest.
> If it passes, then I would suspect bad DIMMs which require more than stock voltage to run stable.
> *So the TL;DR*
> 
> Up DIMM voltage up to 1.7v and see if all permutations still give you MemTest errors
> What model is your mobo? And it's history?
> What is your PSU? How old is it? History?


Thanks again, and I read the whole thing







In response to your summary items: (my original build bought from iBuyPower)

1. Good to know that I can go up to 1.7V on the Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9. That will be my first effort
2. Mobo is Gigabyte 970A-D3 (not the UD3) with latest F8e bios. *this is my second board of the same model, got the replacement as RMA from iBuyPower, so that's its history* The board AND CPU before this had the same issues...
3. PSU is Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1200W, model TPG-1200M. Was new in the system AFAIK. Such a large, expensive PSU, could this really be a cause?


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krynn9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Well. In that case, your PSU and/or your mobo are culprits.
> Granted, the RAM might be the issue but it could be the mobo. I had an Asus M4a77td that was my issue. I ended up buying extra ram and an extra PSU (I now have an extra 2x2gb & a CX430 v2 for verification purposes).
> It ends up that I was getting stability issues from the mobo, I am hesitantly attributing it to something on the mobo: My hyper212+ backplate had some fairly not-shallow indentations left from some solder points from my m4a77td.
> I put it back on my new 970a-ud3 and I added some printerpaper as an extra layer of insulation.
> Unfortunately you don't have any recourse except by adding more voltage (up to 1.7v seems to be totally safe, read here for more details) and seeing if it passes the memtest.
> If it passes, then I would suspect bad DIMMs which require more than stock voltage to run stable.
> *So the TL;DR*
> 
> Up DIMM voltage up to 1.7v and see if all permutations still give you MemTest errors
> What model is your mobo? And it's history?
> What is your PSU? How old is it? History?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, and I read the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In response to your summary items: (my original build bought from iBuyPower)
> 
> 1. Good to know that I can go up to 1.7V on the Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9. That will be my first effort
> 2. Mobo is Gigabyte 970A-D3 (not the UD3) with latest F8e bios. *this is my second board of the same model, got the replacement as RMA from iBuyPower, so that's its history* The board AND CPU before this had the same issues...
> 3. PSU is Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1200W, model TPG-1200M. Was new in the system AFAIK. Such a large, expensive PSU, could this really be a cause?
Click to expand...

1. Well not necessarily on yours. I think its a general rule of thumb. The right way to do is look up your RAM's IC's and find max voltages from the makers of the chips. It seems that 1.7v is safe for 24/7 use based on others opinions I linked earlier.
2. No VRM cooling. No heatsink no fans. You're gonna wanna change that, dunno if xd_1771 will weigh in but look here for information regarding vrms.
3. Large PSU doesn't mean great. However I don't think it would be a problem despite its review here. Expensive large wattage doesn't mean it delivers voltage within spec/ripple/wattage. However I don't think it's really a problem...

Update on the MemTest with the voltage boost?
Overclocking... Iono how far you can go with gigabyte d3 without mosfet/vrm cooling. Again, read the link.
http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list
here your board is listed as YES OC with cooling. Eh. You can do a modest OC but don't expect to do much since they're probably toasty hot: what're your temperature sensors running @ during stress testing?


----------



## krynn9000

Quote:


> 1. Well not necessarily on yours. I think its a general rule of thumb. The right way to do is look up your RAM's IC's and find max voltages from the makers of the chips. It seems that 1.7v is safe for 24/7 use based on others opinions I linked earlier.
> 2. No VRM cooling. No heatsink no fans. You're gonna wanna change that, dunno if xd_1771 will weigh in but look here for information regarding vrms.
> 3. Large PSU doesn't mean great. However I don't think it would be a problem despite its review here. Expensive large wattage doesn't mean it delivers voltage within spec/ripple/wattage. However I don't think it's really a problem...
> 
> Update on the MemTest with the voltage boost?
> Overclocking... Iono how far you can go with gigabyte d3 without mosfet/vrm cooling. Again, read the link.


1. OK I will take it easy when I do the memtest. I'll try up to 1.6V unless I hear different from someone.
2. Yeah, that's what I heard about this mobo after the fact. Now, I'm just trying to get this thing stable on STOCK settings, shouldn't it handle bulldozer? Maybe the FX 8150 is just too power hungry even on stock settings for this poor $90 mobo? Also, has anyone had any bios settings end up kind of screwy with everything on auto?
3. Understoood. It seemed sufficient though, and this system should be running WELL under the rated load. It's also a certified unit. Maybe that doesn't mean much.

I can't run the memtests until I get home tonight. I'll run them overnight and report back. For anyone coming in late, my original post was #883.


----------



## marcoabreu

Hi everyone,
If possible i want to know if i enabele the optinon in my bios "one core per compute unit" or disable.
i have fx-6100 buldozer and a ga-990xa-ud3.
thank you


----------



## Maurauder

WELL WELL WELL....NEW BIOS UPDATE AVAILABLE
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#bios
F10j but links don't appear to be working atm


----------



## krynn9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krynn9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Well not necessarily on yours. I think its a general rule of thumb. The right way to do is look up your RAM's IC's and find max voltages from the makers of the chips. It seems that 1.7v is safe for 24/7 use based on others opinions I linked earlier.
> 2. No VRM cooling. No heatsink no fans. You're gonna wanna change that, dunno if xd_1771 will weigh in but look here for information regarding vrms.
> 3. Large PSU doesn't mean great. However I don't think it would be a problem despite its review here. Expensive large wattage doesn't mean it delivers voltage within spec/ripple/wattage. However I don't think it's really a problem...
> Update on the MemTest with the voltage boost?
> Overclocking... Iono how far you can go with gigabyte d3 without mosfet/vrm cooling. Again, read the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. OK I will take it easy when I do the memtest. I'll try up to 1.6V unless I hear different from someone.
> 2. Yeah, that's what I heard about this mobo after the fact. Now, I'm just trying to get this thing stable on STOCK settings, shouldn't it handle bulldozer? Maybe the FX 8150 is just too power hungry even on stock settings for this poor $90 mobo? Also, has anyone had any bios settings end up kind of screwy with everything on auto?
> 3. Understoood. It seemed sufficient though, and this system should be running WELL under the rated load. It's also a certified unit. Maybe that doesn't mean much.
> I can't run the memtests until I get home tonight. I'll run them overnight and report back. For anyone coming in late, my original post was #883.
Click to expand...

Alright I ran memtest last night at 1.6V on the DIMMs. Still got plenty of errors.







They are always the same error though- Block Move, err bits 0x04000000. Does that have any significance? So basically at this point my RAM fails regardless of slot, and regardless of single/both DIMMs.

Anyone have any more thoughts on this? FlashFir thinks it's either RAM, mobo, or PSU. My theory is that the mobo just can't handle an FX 8150's power draw or something. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Skinny66

I put ram voltage up to 1.65v and all memtest errors have gone stable now i think AMD boards need more dram voltage than intel .


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinny66*
> 
> I put ram voltage up to 1.65v and all memtest errors have gone stable now i think AMD boards need more dram voltage than intel .


That's obviously not true for all AMD boards... It's probably faulty RAM or motherboard. They should run @ stock speeds & voltages. If they don't, it's messed up.

Whether it's worth 1 week >= of RMA waiting time? That's a decision that we gotta make


----------



## Skinny66

Yes true but my ram 16 GB of corsair xms 3 can run from 1.5v to 1.65v and corsair recommend 1.65v for AMD boards. I did not know this so left voltage at 1.5v and got memtest errors but now it's at 1.65v its stable.

This is from corsair technical support worked for me I have 16gb of CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 RAM @1.65v 24hour pass on memtest.

The CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 RAM is rated to run at voltages between 1.5-1.65 V. the default DDR3 RAM voltage is 1.5 V. Some mobos require higher RAM voltage to run at higher than the CPU OE rated RAM frequency. The CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 RAM should run @ 9-9-9-24, 2T, 1333 MHz. @ 1.5 V.

If you plan to use this with your AMD 965 BE CPU you can use any voltage between 1.5-1.65 V that allows your PC to run stable. If you plan to run this on an Intel mobo it may desire the RAM to run at 1.5 V.
1.5 V.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinny66*
> 
> Yes true but my ram 16 GB of corsair xms 3 can run from 1.5v to 1.65v and corsair recommend 1.65v for AMD boards. I did not know this so left voltage at 1.5v and got memtest errors but now it's at 1.65v its stable.
> 
> This is from corsair technical support worked for me I have 16gb of CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 RAM @1.65v 24hour pass on memtest.
> 
> The CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 RAM is rated to run at voltages between 1.5-1.65 V. the default DDR3 RAM voltage is 1.5 V. Some mobos require higher RAM voltage to run at higher than the CPU OE rated RAM frequency. The CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 RAM should run @ 9-9-9-24, 2T, 1333 MHz. @ 1.5 V.
> 
> If you plan to use this with your AMD 965 BE CPU you can use any voltage between 1.5-1.65 V that allows your PC to run stable. If you plan to run this on an Intel mobo it may desire the RAM to run at 1.5 V.
> 1.5 V.


You know the many of the XMS3 series are required to run @ 1.65v... And no other brand or line requires 1.65 on AMD & 1.5v on Intel.
I think it is more accurate to say it has to do with the binning of the XMS3 chips & how how they interact with AMD vs. Intel boards.


----------



## Skinny66

Yes just bulit a new system with fx-8120 and GA-990XA and thought there was something not right but now i have the memory voltage at the correct setting it is a very fast setup love it.


----------



## MrMike7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> WELL WELL WELL....NEW BIOS UPDATE AVAILABLE
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#bios
> F10j but links don't appear to be working atm


Downloaded *990XAUD3.10j* OK but not tried it yet


----------



## TheYonderGod

Can someone who owns the GA-990XA answer this for me please? How many fan headers are there on the board? I looked at the picture and watched a video and only saw the CPU fan+2 more, but maybe I'm just blind because the Gigabyte website says it has
Quote:


> 1 x CPU fan header
> 2 x system fan headers
> 1 x power fan header


----------



## MrMike7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Can someone who owns the GA-990XA answer this for me please? How many fan headers are there on the board? I looked at the picture and watched a video and only saw the CPU fan+2 more, but maybe I'm just blind because the Gigabyte website says it has


The picture shows 4...sys_fan2 is beside the usb3 is that the one your missing?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMike7*
> 
> The picture shows 4...sys_fan2 is beside the usb3 is that the one your missing?


Yep, that's the one I was missing, thanks.

1 more question, if anyone knows, is there a difference in quality and overclockabilty between the 990XA-UD3 and the 990FXA-UD3? Or any difference other that the PCI-E lanes/slots and the color? I'll be ordering 1 of them as soon as the person who bought my xbox on ebay leaves me feedback (my money is pending in my PayPal account until then) The FX is only $17 more on Amazon atm. ($130 vs $147)


----------



## krynn9000

*Original post #883 *

OK, so it looks like all I can do is try 1.65V on the RAM and see if that helps. I'll do that tonight. I still have my suspicions that Bulldozer is too power-hungry for the 970A-D3. Is anyone here running an FX processor (particularly the 8150) on this board and it is stable? Otherwise I'm stuck getting a new board.


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Anyone? A little help here?


Press F12 for boot menu then choose + Hard Disk boot (bios recognize flash drive like one of the hard drives) and you will get list with your HDD and flash, of course then you choose your flash drive.








That is why nothing happens when select USB Flash or USB dvd.

Worked for me!









I hope this was helpful.


----------



## Arazor

Hello everyone, i actually created an account just to post here. I'm an owner of the GA-990XA and I've just recently updated my BIOS to the F10J version. The reason i updated was because i was experiencing problems with a couple of games, they were causing me to BSOD on launch, and after contacting 2k games' help and support, they informed me that the BIOS update would solve the problem.

Previously i was using the F9 BIOS, i updated using the @bios utility from my gigabyte disk, and after i restarted, i am now unable to boot!

Now, I'm relatively new to updating BIOS, so I have no idea what went wrong, can anyone help me out? I don't know where to begin fixing this problem.


----------



## Skinny66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arazor*
> 
> Hello everyone, i actually created an account just to post here. I'm an owner of the GA-990XA and I've just recently updated my BIOS to the F10J version. The reason i updated was because i was experiencing problems with a couple of games, they were causing me to BSOD on launch, and after contacting 2k games' help and support, they informed me that the BIOS update would solve the problem.
> Previously i was using the F9 BIOS, i updated using the @bios utility from my gigabyte disk, and after i restarted, i am now unable to boot!
> Now, I'm relatively new to updating BIOS, so I have no idea what went wrong, can anyone help me out? I don't know where to begin fixing this problem.


Hi

Just clear the cmos see manual this will load defaults and you should be good to go.


----------



## MrMike7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arazor*
> 
> Hello everyone, i actually created an account just to post here. I'm an owner of the GA-990XA and I've just recently updated my BIOS to the F10J version. The reason i updated was because i was experiencing problems with a couple of games, they were causing me to BSOD on launch, and after contacting 2k games' help and support, they informed me that the BIOS update would solve the problem.
> Previously i was using the F9 BIOS, i updated using the @bios utility from my gigabyte disk, and after i restarted, i am now unable to boot!
> Now, I'm relatively new to updating BIOS, so I have no idea what went wrong, can anyone help me out? I don't know where to begin fixing this problem.


It was probably just a bad flash but if your worried about doing it again load the Beta F10g BIOS it will fix your game issues.

Code:



Code:


http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-990xa-ud3_f10g.exe


----------



## Vaard

hello all, newbie here

hopefully you guys can help me please.......

before me3 came out, i went back to me2.. and when playing it, my Tmpin0 and Tmpin1 would hit 90-100c and my puter would freeze up...... no other game ever caused that... skyrim, arkham, etc on ultra high setting never pushed my temps past 60c, just me2..... no idea why.....

so i installed a Hyper 212 Plus cpu cooler and after that me2 never went above 50c and overall my puter runs 10-15c cooler....

now, when i go to sleep or work or whenever i leave my puter for a couple hours, i come back and the hwmonitor says my max temp for Tmpin0 and Tmpin1 says they got as high as 128-150c.......

Tmpin2 doesnt do that, stays in normal parameters.....

it never gets close to those temps when i am gaming or when i am on it..... only when i let the puter sit idle for long periods.......

could this be a false reading from going in or out of sleep mode or something?

have any of you ever had this happen?

does anyone know of a program that will track my temps over long periods so i can see when this happens and for how long it happens?

i have norton, i have spybot... both say i am clean

here is my set up in case that helps:

GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD FX-6100 Zambezi 3.3GHz Socket AM3+
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus "Heatpipe Direct Contact" CPU Cooler
GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s
COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus 550W ATX12V V2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Power Supply
COOLER MASTER HAF 912 Computer Case

thanks very much in advance for any help.....


----------



## Vaard

one more question..... saw the question above mine about gaming and that reminded me.....

i got deus ex:hr on sale from amazon.. $10 or 15........ and went to play it and was getting 7fps.... yes seven......

on speedfan, i noticed that while i was playing only one cpu core was lighting up, so the game was only using one core for the whole game, hence the 7fps.......

edios is offering no support on this issue.....

since it only cost me 10 or so dollars, i just uninstalled and went on to another game and forgot about it.......

so if anyone has any idea how to fix that, i would be once again grateful for any help........


----------



## MrMike7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaard*
> 
> one more question..... saw the question above mine about gaming and that reminded me.....
> i got deus ex:hr on sale from amazon.. $10 or 15........ and went to play it and was getting 7fps.... yes seven......
> on speedfan, i noticed that while i was playing only one cpu core was lighting up, so the game was only using one core for the whole game, hence the 7fps.......
> edios is offering no support on this issue.....
> since it only cost me 10 or so dollars, i just uninstalled and went on to another game and forgot about it.......
> so if anyone has any idea how to fix that, i would be once again grateful for any help........


With my board (GA-990XA & Bulldozer FX-4100) Deus ex would crash and reboot my computer until I loaded the F10g beta bios


----------



## Vaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMike7*
> 
> With my board (GA-990XA & Bulldozer FX-4100) Deus ex would crash and reboot my computer until I loaded the F10g beta bios


my game plays fine considering i am running 7fps.. i mean, it is unplayable because it is like playing in molasses, but it does play.. and the cut scenes run fine........

i have never flashed a bios and i see all these warning how dangerous it can be and the hassles it can cause if not done perfectly that it is not worth it for me to try since it is only one game this happens on.....


----------



## MrMike7

BIOS Flashing is quite easy

Code:



Code:


http://ca.gigabyte.com/webpage/20/HowToReflashBIOS.html

I have never lost a board flashing BIOS and I have done far more than 50. And with the gigabyte duelbios as backup whats to worry about. Sometimes the benefits far out way the risks.(IMO)


----------



## mezmenir

Just adding my 2 cents here; but I very much dislike the newly updated F10J bios for the UD3.

Flashed it to F10J yesterday (up from F10G), cleared the CMOS and all of that, ran it through a few power cycles and manually reset all of my overclocking stuff. All was working well until I restarted the computer. It seems to start fine from a cold boot, but any warm restarts (even saving the CMOS and rebooting sometimes!) cause it to fail to boot.

"System unstable due to overclocking" error and all that. Exact same settings that have been stable on this CPU for a year now, and has been stable on the board for the past 5 months.

Definitely blaming the BIOS and reflashing back to F10G.

990XA-UD3 with a 1075T @ 4.0


----------



## FuzzyPants

OK quick question, how do you turn off the USB power always on?
I looked in the bios and i can not find it.
There is a utility on Gigs site but it doesnt do anything, it installs then there is no program for it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MrMike7

Good to know I'm happy to stay at F10g till there is a full release. Thanks


----------



## mezmenir

After a little more testing and messing around, I believe the F10J boot problem that my computer was experiencing was related to whatever Gigabyte did to "modify memory capability" in this update. Seemed to work alright with a pair of old GSkill DIMMs, but upon replacing them with my actual memory; well you know how it goes. "System unstable due to overclocking".

The set in question are 2 pair of ADATA XPG DIMMs, 16GB of the stuff, which is stable through and through. The new beta just really seems to not like them; so YMMV.

Hopefully the next full release fixes that :/


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzyPants*
> 
> OK quick question, how do you turn off the USB power always on?
> I looked in the bios and i can not find it.
> There is a utility on Gigs site but it doesnt do anything, it installs then there is no program for it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3907#utility
on/off charge.

it is there.


----------



## Matas

F10j is running fine on my overclocked system.


----------



## mezmenir

Like I said, YMMV. Just seems that whatever they changed really doesn't like trying to run all 4 DIMMs at 1866.

May try and reflash F10J, who knows; could have been an error on my part. It was just so out of the blue though, fairly certain my system is stable; only boot failures I've seen on this board were when I first got it and was feeling adventurous. Definitely been a great board.

Did you make any voltage adjustments between your BIOS versions Matas? Mainly; for the IMC or DIMM slots?


----------



## FuzzyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3907#utility
> on/off charge.
> it is there.


When I click on the application it doesn't do any thing. A cmd box pops up then goes away.


----------



## Matas

After prolonged usage of F10j, I can confirm that it's not stable - getting restarts. F10g and all previous versions where stable with the same config.


----------



## stasio

Hey guys,one member ask me for new BIOS and here is *GA-970A-UD3 - F5g*.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Hey guys,one member ask me for new BIOS and here is *GA-970A-UD3 - F5g*.


What's the changelog?


----------



## TheYonderGod

I shall be joining you guys soon









I was going to get a 990*F*XA-UD3 for $146, but I got this instead


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> What's the changelog?


I'd like to know as well.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> I'd like to know as well.


I just get today late,so what is new I don't know.
Released 3 days ago.

Edit:
-Support Quick Boost function on AM3+ CPU
-Modify memory compatibility
-13.Mar.12


----------



## Skinny66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas*
> 
> After prolonged usage of F10j, I can confirm that it's not stable - getting restarts. F10g and all previous versions where stable with the same config.


Weird its the opposite for me fixed my memory problems and i am now running stable at 4,2ghz prime 95 24 hour stable but before f10j i had memory errors with memtest 86.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> I just get today late,so what is new I don't know.
> Released 3 days ago.
> Edit:
> -Support Quick Boost function on AM3+ CPU
> -Modify memory compatibility
> -13.Mar.12


Thanks. Always nice to know. And thanks for the updated bios as well. +rep


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas*
> 
> After prolonged usage of F10j, I can confirm that it's not stable - getting restarts. F10g and all previous versions where stable with the same config.


Thanks for helping to confirm my first post about the quirks of F10j. That was the EXACT same thing that happened to me; it worked fine- for a little while. Then it just decided to refuse to boot past "overclocking failure" screens.

Seems like F10g really is a sweet spot right now; hope that the next release fixes what ever is wrong for us AM3 folks.


----------



## MRx

It looks, that F10j is better than F10g - higher overclock of 1090T on lower voltage linx stable - hmm. And there is no freakin huge voltage boosts or drops.

Hangs etc comes from lower voltages.


----------



## toolspaz

I've been running the f10j for 3 days on my fx-4100 at 4.7GHZ memory at 2000 and HT and NB 2500 and I haven't had any probs..I had probs with f10g when I tried to put HT and NB above 2400 but F10j seems to have fixed that for me..I just wish I could get into my bios every time.with.F10g and f10j I have a hard time entering bios.not sure if it is because i'm using USB keyboard but it is really irritating


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenmore81*
> 
> So ez tune is wrong, overdrive is wrong, and BIOS is wrong?
> Hard to believe BIOS is wrong.
> My last post about temps.
> Set CPU temp alarm in BIOS to 60c. When Tmpin2 hits 60c the alarm goes off...care to explain how tmpin2 isn't CPU/socket? Atleast 970ud3 works that way. Try it and let us know


A little late but i finally got around to installing system beep speaker and can confirm that alarm sounds when tmpin2 hits 60c. lol


----------



## FuzzyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> A little late but i finally got around to installing system beep speaker and can confirm that alarm sounds when tmpin2 hits 60c. lol


IS your TMP1 over 60? Perhaps it is beeping when anything hits 60 Degrees.


----------



## Maurauder

The max ive ever seen tmpin1 is 45c

and whats odd is often times that tmpin1 sensor matches my liquid temps on my kuhler 920...



...leaves me to believe the OP on page 1 is correct...even though bios alarm goes off when tmpin2 hits 60c


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> The max ive ever seen tmpin1 is 45c
> and whats odd is often times that tmpin1 sensor matches my liquid temps on my kuhler 920...
> 
> ...leaves me to believe the OP on page 1 is correct...even though bios alarm goes off when tmpin2 hits 60c


The OP would suggest that your VRAM's are hitting 60c... if I'm not mistaken, wouldn't that be a LITTLE dangerous?


----------



## Matas

F10k is out for 990XA-UD3.
http://www.gigabyte.lt/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#bios


----------



## FlashFir

F5h
is out for the 970a-ud3 but not sure what it means by
Quote:


> Beta BIOS
> Modify CPU compatibility


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3907#bios


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matas*
> 
> F10k is out for 990XA-UD3.
> http://www.gigabyte.lt/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#bios


Any information on how stable/good this is? Want to flash it when I get home, if it's stable.


----------



## Matas

Will try this only tomorrow.


----------



## Skinny66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Any information on how stable/good this is? Want to flash it when I get home, if it's stable.


Installed new bios F10k system seems alot faster and more stable on my [email protected]

Temps also seem more realistic and im running at 4.4ghz stable at 1.41v as opposed to 1.425 before

All good so far.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinny66*
> 
> Installed new bios F10k system seems alot faster and more stable on my [email protected]
> Temps also seem more realistic and im running at 4.4ghz stable at 1.41v as opposed to 1.425 before
> All good so far.


Hmm...

Maybe I can finally push my 1600T to 4GHz on 1.4v with this new BIOS, will flash soon.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Anyone know if it's possible to get an i/o shield for the 99XA-UD3 anywhere? I got mine open box from Newegg and it didn't come with one. I tried emailing Gigabyte and they didn't even reply.


----------



## Iceshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to get an i/o shield for the 99XA-UD3 anywhere? I got mine open box from Newegg and it didn't come with one. I tried emailing Gigabyte and they didn't even reply.


You will have much better lucking calling them directly (626-854-9338) and ordering it over the phone.


----------



## mezmenir

Also going to be giving F10k for the 990XA-UD3 a try shortly, hopefully that goes better than my venture with F10j.

Side note; Matas have you tried flashing it yet? Any improvement?


----------



## xd_1771

Updated first post with new BIOS versions and such. I haven't actually taken on the new beta BIOSes for testing or any other purposes and I probably should but for now I don't have time to deal with a BIOS version change.


----------



## rawsteel

f7n is out for those with a UD5


----------



## Matas

It seems that F10k is stable with my config.


----------



## mezmenir

Thanks for the heads up Matas, I ended up (reluctantly) flashing over to it last night. So far it has also seemed to be decent on mine, but I have noticed a few random 'pauses' sometimes in the post cycle. Other than that, huge improvement over F10J on my config.

Maily only really reluctant because I am using the boards RAID controller and don't want an iffy flash nuking it haha


----------



## Matas

Mezmenir, what improvement you are talking about? What type of system you have?


----------



## mezmenir

I finally got to filling out my rig. If you look back a couple of posts, we both ran into the same problem with F10j becoming unstable after some usage.

Edit: Couple of pages*

- and apparently my computer doesn't want to show in my signature


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Hi all i how new in this club!


----------



## Maurauder

Anyone notice the new ram dividers in the new bios? Now instead of x9.33 being the highest divider they've added support for 2133mhz, 2400mhz and even 2600 mhz. All without using the D.O.C.P's.


----------



## idonthavefleas

[opps wrong thread dang i do that all the time sorry


----------



## MarkJohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> F5h
> is out for the 970a-ud3 but not sure what it means by
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Beta BIOS
> Modify CPU compatibility
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3907#bios
Click to expand...

Any news on this BIOS? I've been having all kinds of issues with this board and/or the 8120 plus getting my Ripjaws X 2133 working past 1600MHz.

anyone notice any changes good or bad?
-=Mark=-


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkJohnson*
> 
> Any news on this BIOS? I've been having all kinds of issues with this board and/or the 8120 plus getting my Ripjaws X 2133 working past 1600MHz.
> anyone notice any changes good or bad?
> -=Mark=-


read 2 posts above yours


----------



## rtoledo2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammy_davis*
> 
> I just built my new system (last night!) and I'm working on establishing a RAID0 array between my 2 Seagate HDDs. In BIOS I enabled SATA Controller, Set the type to RAID, set port 4/5 type to As SATA type, and disabled RAID5. Saved and Exit.
> Then, after turning on and off until I get the magic timing using delete, the screen appears showing my 3 drives and says:
> "Press to enter RAID Option ROM Utility..."
> I press Ctrl F... and nothing happens.
> The page stares at me like the compooternoob I am.
> Help?


sammy since you are using RAID do you or anyone else know if you could set up the any 1 drive for the Os and say 3 or 4 other drives in RAID 5 ? can this be done from the BIOS utility?


----------



## newbie222

Hi,
Does anyone knows which Bios unlocks cores? I've got AMD 960T, which I've tried in MSI 760 board and it unlocked to 5 cores stable. But on my gigabyte 990xa-ud3 it simply doesn't want to. I've tried previous versions like F8, F6 without success.
Thanks.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbie222*
> 
> Hi,
> Does anyone knows which Bios unlocks cores? I've got AMD 960T, which I've tried in MSI 760 board and it unlocked to 5 cores stable. But on my gigabyte 990xa-ud3 it simply doesn't want to. I've tried previous versions like F8, F6 without success.
> Thanks.


I have the option on my F9 bios. Are you not finding the option or is it just not working?


----------



## newbie222

It does nothing. Save and exit hangs the computer, and only restart brings it to life. I read somewhere that the 9xx chipset does not suppot it, I've heard that Gigabyte has removed this ability quietly. But why I can do this on another board that is a lot cheaper and with less features and not on my 990XA?


----------



## chrisys93

Anyone here using an SSD on a 970A-UD3 mobo? Which sata port are you guys using


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93*
> 
> Anyone here using an SSD on a 970A-UD3 mobo? Which sata port are you guys using


One of the bottom two? Facing the mobo with it standing upright in the case.

I didn't think it really mattered.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisys93*
> 
> Anyone here using an SSD on a 970A-UD3 mobo? Which sata port are you guys using


it's matters which?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> it's matters which?


Yeah this isn't Intel, we have six Sata 3 ports on our chipset. (yay I finally get to talk about something that makes AMD better than Intel)
But anyways, just put it in port 0? Maybe it's just my OCD but I always put my main drive on port 0.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah this isn't Intel, we have six Sata 3 ports on our chipset. (yay I finally get to talk about something that makes AMD better than Intel)
> But anyways, just put it in port 0? Maybe it's just my OCD but I always put my main drive on port 0.


+ me too!


----------



## blode

hooray! just got mine today, made an offer for 90 bucks shipped for a new one to an ebay seller and he accepted.
and it's revision 1.1!

unbeatable price for getting into the 9xx chipset

EDIT: 970A-UD3


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> hooray! just got mine today, made an offer for 90 bucks shipped for a new one to an ebay seller and he accepted.
> and it's revision 1.1!
> unbeatable price for getting into the 9xx chipset
> EDIT: 970A-UD3


great mobo!







i have it too!


----------



## von rottes

Lovin' this board..Especially the Award bios..
Haven't seen those since like 2002 on my old MSI PGA370 board..lol









Only thing is....
Does anyone else notice the NB running HOT
like HWinfo and everything reports 33c idle and about 48c load

But even idle the heatsink is VERY HOT to the touch.
the VRM HS is warm and the SB heatsink is ambient


----------



## blode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Lovin' this board..Especially the Award bios..
> Haven't seen those since like 2002 on my old MSI PGA370 board..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing is....
> Does anyone else notice the NB running HOT
> like HWinfo and everything reports 33c idle and about 48c load
> But even idle the heatsink is VERY HOT to the touch.
> the VRM HS is warm and the SB heatsink is ambient


didja replace the stock thermal pads under both?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread/390#post15006990


----------



## Skinny66

Just added a second fan to my be quiet dark rock advanced and Tmpin2 temp has reduced by 15 degrees so im thinking this is definatley the cpu temp ive had this upto 70 degrees when testing overclocks on my FX-8120 thinking it was my vrm oops.

One other weird thing is if i put the pc to sleep and then bring it out again the cpu temp shows as 9 degrees in touch bios there is something not right with this GA-990XA-UD3 and its sensors i think !!

Hopefully gigabyte will sort this as i want to push my FX-8120 upto 4.6ghz but cant be confident in temp readings.

Wish i had gone ASUS might rma this board.


----------



## rawsteel

What does TouchBIOS and easytune 6 report your CPU temp as? HWMonitor shows my tmpin2 at 48, TouchBIOS and easytune report my CPU as 30 so im guessing tmpin2 is not the cpu temp in my case.


----------



## Skinny66

TouchBIOS and easytune report my CPU as 36 and HWMonitor shows my tmpin2 at 36 i am convinced it is the cpu as when i added a second fan to my heatsink temps went down.

There is something not right with the GA-990XA i have not had one crash even when stressing the board with prime etc @4.6ghz its just knowing which temp is cpu as the fx has a max temp of 61 degrees.

I am so regretting going amd why did i not go intel my old q6600 felt faster than this pile of crap.


----------



## Maurauder

Don't be discouraged by tmpin2(hwmonitor) or Touchbios temps.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5714/990fx-motherboard-roundup-with-thuban-and-bulldozer-a-second-wind-for-asus-gigabyte-msi-and-biostar/8
If you read the overview on this page it talked about how the vrms get "obscenely high at serious loads and overclocks".
Now i've tested with the CPU alarm temp and it does in fact get set off when tmpin2 hits a certain threshold...but i'm not entirely convinced. I've read several posts where people have contacted Gigabyte about what thermal diod tmpin2 is reporting to where Gigabyte replied it is the chipset/vrms and it can withstand a constant temp of 85c.
I'm basing my overclocks off Core temps although i've yet to see tmpin2 or touchbios reports temps over 70c. (safe MAX limit for my cpu)


----------



## ManiaKsLV

whitch is better ASRock 970 EXTREME3 os Gigabyte 970A-UD3?


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> Don't be discouraged by tmpin2(hwmonitor) or Touchbios temps.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5714/990fx-motherboard-roundup-with-thuban-and-bulldozer-a-second-wind-for-asus-gigabyte-msi-and-biostar/8
> If you read the overview on this page it talked about how the vrms get "obscenely high at serious loads and overclocks".
> Now i've tested with the CPU alarm temp and it does in fact get set off when tmpin2 hits a certain threshold...but i'm not entirely convinced. I've read several posts where people have contacted Gigabyte about what thermal diod tmpin2 is reporting to where Gigabyte replied it is the chipset/vrms and it can withstand a constant temp of 85c.
> I'm basing my overclocks off Core temps although i've yet to see tmpin2 or touchbios reports temps over 70c. (safe MAX limit for my cpu)


Tmpin2 i think might be a insane sensor..
just reset my NBHS with and my temps were 2c higher on tmpin2
Lowered my clock back down to 3.5ghz CPU and 2ghz on the CPU-NB to let my voltages be auto set...

Tmpin2 shows 4c hotter now :rolleyes

***EDIT~
Well I installed my old 80mm fan in the 5.25" bays as a intake angled towards the mobo.
my tmpin2 is down to 25c idle 36c load


----------



## angel.tdw

pals,
just updated my system to F10k bios,
X6 1055t
MSI N560GTX
990XA-UD3
Ripjaws 4gbx2 1600 9-9-9-24 2T

needed to OC my system pals.....m new here...
any good settings, that i can punck in adn make it work for 4ghz settings

thanx

angel


----------



## angel.tdw

pals....
rt now, my OC settings are,

freq: 286 (getting 4ghz)
HT & NB set to 2000
Vcore - 1.475
NB vid - 1.25
DRam - 1.65 (default is 1.5v)

and after 1hr of prime95 (small mode)



temp is stable at 67*c, but always get the core temp as 0*c. even in hwmonitor.

needed 2 know, is the OC setting ok..or more tweaking is necessary???

also

is the ram ok,,,or some tweak is necessary???? also whot should be optimal setting for ram..to boost the pc speed.... rt now its running at 1535...

help needed

thanx 2 all...

angel


----------



## angel.tdw

pals...
after 1hr of prime95, i also started msi kombuster along with prime95... in continuation.... to test the stability...
and boom,,after 20 min, BSOD...
the temp, shoot to around 75-77*c and BSOD,,,

so now need help in further tweaking the OC.system....
cant do any more thing for ventilation...as my cabinet already has

2x120mm - 1200 rpm fans for air intake...(front, bottom)
1x80mm - 2000 rpm for exhaust (top)
1x120mm - 2000 rpm for exhaust (back)

while CPU hosts, 2x120mm - 2000 rpm blade master fans on my 212+

so no more fans....

now just need some better settings..to keep teh temp down..or else...trim down to something say 3.8 or 3.5...

but need help for that...

thanx

waiting for a prompt reply..pals...

thanx in adv.

angel


----------



## charleymoo

Hey everyone! new here.. anyway, i was wondering if anyone has flashed to the new F5 bios for the GA-970A-UD3..? I wanna try it out, but i dont' want to have to go through re-installing windows again like i did when i first got the board and flashed it to F4... not like a huge deal, but re-installing windows isn't the funnest thing to do. hahah so i just want to make sure it won't kill windows, and do you guys know what changes from F4 to F5? thanks in advance!

Charleymoo


----------



## Madlax00

Sorry, new member need help here









My new PC got BSOD even though its not overclocked , can some1 help ?

My Spec :
- Motherboard : GA-970A-D3
- CPU : FX-8150 (Zambezi 8-Core)
- RAM : Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 (9-9-9-24)(1600Mhz)
- VGA : Digital Alliance GTX-560 (2-GB)(256-Bit) <-- From my previous PC (Works fine though)
- PSU : Silverstone 700W
- HDD : Seagate 1TB <-- From my previous PC (Works fine though)
- Case : NZXT Phantom

It's not OC-ed but still got blue screen out of nowhere ? i tried using 1 pcs of RAM and still got BSOD, and my RAM cant get 1600Mhz, its only 1333Mhz.

Is it a problem with Mobo-CPU compability ?

What should i do ?


----------



## Radikl

Check out these updates.. i was having the same problem with my FX-4100 + 990xa-ud3 (random bluescreens) and these seemed to help. Seems to be some issue with core scheduling between the Bulldozer processors and windows. Now having said that your BSOD could be completely unrelated. This is just the first thing that came to mind.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/AMD-Bulldozer-hotfix-from-Microsoft-download-2831.html

Hope this helps


----------



## MrMike7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madlax00*
> 
> Sorry, new member need help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new PC got BSOD even though its not overclocked , can some1 help ?
> 
> My Spec :
> - Motherboard : GA-970A-D3
> - CPU : FX-8150 (Zambezi 8-Core)
> - RAM : Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 (9-9-9-24)(1600Mhz)
> - VGA : Digital Alliance GTX-560 (2-GB)(256-Bit) <-- From my previous PC (Works fine though)
> - PSU : Silverstone 700W
> - HDD : Seagate 1TB <-- From my previous PC (Works fine though)
> - Case : NZXT Phantom
> 
> It's not OC-ed but still got blue screen out of nowhere ? i tried using 1 pcs of RAM and still got BSOD, and my RAM cant get 1600Mhz, its only 1333Mhz.
> 
> Is it a problem with Mobo-CPU compability ?
> 
> What should i do ?


What BIOS version are you running? Update if you can.....


----------



## blode

how can i get speedfan working?

ERROR: Fan Controller 0 can't find PWM ([email protected]$290([email protected]$290)) is what i'm getting with a 970A-ud3


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> how can i get speedfan working?
> 
> ERROR: Fan Controller 0 can't find PWM ([email protected]$290([email protected]$290)) is what i'm getting with a 970A-ud3


Mine was accomplished through trusting that other people got it to work and a lot of trial and error.
You got teamviewer or something? You're free to poke at my settings to copy them: just don't mess with my computer








I have my CPU fan & my rear exhaust running off the two 4-pin mobo headers.


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzyPants*
> 
> When I click on the application it doesn't do any thing. A cmd box pops up then goes away.


This works only for front panel USB, you can see that you have on the motherboard only one red USB slot for front panel, that one is for ON/OFF function.
Then try "ON/OFF Charge" utility .


----------



## Madlax00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMike7*
> 
> What BIOS version are you running? Update if you can.....


I already updated the BIOS from F7 to F8 , but still got BSOD , i'm confused really


----------



## blode

is there any way to enable PCI-e spread spectrum?


----------



## MarkJohnson

I'm having huge issues with CPU throttling. I even happens at stock speeds.

I have disabled all power saving features and even virtualization features.

I can get superpi ok and even huperpi, but prime95 and Intel Burn Test throttle to 2.8GHz and sometimes less. It usually bounces back and forth from 2.8 - 3.1GHz, but mostly stays at 2.8GHz.

I tried manually overclocking as far as 4.5GHz, but it always throttles to 2.8GHz (give or take) every time no matter the speed.

I was able to undervolt to 1.150v and it seemed ok at stock speeds with turbo off. (Turbo is usually always disabled, especially overclocked)

I have an aftermarket CPU cooler (CM Hyper 212 EVO) and temps are low. usually under 40C. I usually keep OC 4.0GHz or lower.

Any clues to get this thing from throttling?
-=Mark=-


----------



## Skinny66

New bios out F10
http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901&dl=1#bios


----------



## MrMike7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madlax00*
> 
> I already updated the BIOS from F7 to F8 , but still got BSOD , i'm confused really


When you built your new system and added your old Seagate 1TB you did format and re-install your OS with all the latest drivers correct?


----------



## Madlax00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMike7*
> 
> When you built your new system and added your old Seagate 1TB you did format and re-install your OS with all the latest drivers correct?


Yes i do, and i found the problem.
The new system at BIOS is messing with my voltage and clock, just turn it off and stressing my new system for 11-hrs, got no problem.
But when i'm normally browsing using firefox i got BSOD again, this is really weird, stressing got no error but ordinary use got one ?
Quite annoying really


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madlax00*
> 
> Sorry, new member need help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new PC got BSOD even though its not overclocked , can some1 help ?
> 
> My Spec :
> - Motherboard : GA-970A-D3
> - CPU : FX-8150 (Zambezi 8-Core)
> - RAM : Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 (9-9-9-24)(1600Mhz)
> - VGA : Digital Alliance GTX-560 (2-GB)(256-Bit) <-- From my previous PC (Works fine though)
> - PSU : Silverstone 700W
> - HDD : Seagate 1TB <-- From my previous PC (Works fine though)
> - Case : NZXT Phantom
> 
> It's not OC-ed but still got blue screen out of nowhere ? i tried using 1 pcs of RAM and still got BSOD, and my RAM cant get 1600Mhz, its only 1333Mhz.
> 
> Is it a problem with Mobo-CPU compability ?
> 
> What should i do ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMike7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madlax00*
> 
> I already updated the BIOS from F7 to F8 , but still got BSOD , i'm confused really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you built your new system and added your old Seagate 1TB you did format and re-install your OS with all the latest drivers correct?
Click to expand...

Recommend THIS
when you touch your hardware. By touch I mean change anything except case/psu.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/135077-windows-7-installation-transfer-new-computer.html


----------



## Maurauder

This new stable bios made APM master mode work I think. By work I mean even with it enabled I get no throttling @ full load.

Nevermind...still have to disable APM


----------



## zvonexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> whitch is better ASRock 970 EXTREME3 os Gigabyte 970A-UD3?


Gigabyte 970A-UD3 more phase, better clock, better board, better bios and so much better stufs


----------



## nguyenthieutron

Hi, I'm a newbie. I got a problem with my new computer. I've just built my new computer. Details as follows

Mobo GA 970A D3 (BIOS F7)
AMD 960T 3.0Ghz
8 GB RAM Corsair 1600 bus
MSI 560ti
WD Green caviar 1tB (brand new - SATA slot 1)
SSD OCZ agility 3 60GB (brand new - SATA slot 0 - Firmware 2.15)
PSU: Seasonic X-660
2 DVD Drives
All drivers and firmware are up-to-date.
OS: Win 7 Pro 64 bit SP1

I'm not using my SSD as caching drive. It's my OS drive. I installed all drivers and firmware correctly, AHCI enabled. At first, everything looks alright. But after 2 days, when booting, my bios (black screen) informed me that "S.M.A.R.T Error for SSD OCZ Agility 3", then it required me an Installation CD due to missing or Boot Loader file. Or it said "Error reading disk" and I have to restart to hope it can boot to Windows 7.

When I encountered it firstly, I thought it's OS problem. Tried re-installing few times but it's just fine for first day, later the problem still remains. Then I checked my PSU, power cable, SATA cable. I changed to new PSU (good one), have new SATA 3 cables (good one) and IT WORKED......FOR 1 DAY!

I tried few ways, follow the instruction from OCZ but it doesn't help.

After observing for 1 week, I have a final conclusion for my PC problem: Everytime it said '"S.M.A.R.T Error for SSD OCZ Agility 3" and can't boot, I have to turn off my PC, unplug the sata cable and plug in again and it will work for 1 day. I have to use my computer last 3 days by this way. I have no idea what's going on since my WD HDD is ok, no problem. I have wrote an e-mail to Gigabyte to ask and waiting for respond.

I wonder it's my SSD problem or mainboard?

So, could you guys please help me to find out and fix this problem . I tried all and nothing works. I'm confused and don't know what's going on.


----------



## Bruizer

Quick inquiry here:

About two months ago my Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P died on me. It was indeed a sad day. At first I was like







. But then I was like







because it meant an opportunity to upgrade. So I decided to keep it simple and get a Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3.

However...My 970A has not been as overclocking friendly to me. Where once upon a time I could get my 1100T stable at 3.9 with 1.425v and 4.0 at 1.475v on my 770T, it is taking me upwards of 1.45-1.475 to get stability at 3.9Ghz and 1.5+ to get stability at 4.0Ghz.

Is this just the nature of the beast sometimes? New board just doesn't overclock as well as an older model though it should be expected to? Did I just get a dud of a board?

And I hate this dang Vdroop. My 770T barely suffered from it. This new 970A struggles with it and only allows me the options of auto, regular and extreme in the LLC option (770T did not have this option). Regular doesn't bump the voltage enough and extreme bumps it too much.

Beginning to think I should have bit the bullet and payed more for a nicer board. Oh well, hindsight is 20/20.

What are y'all's thoughts?


----------



## itomic

Hi. I have question about setting voltages in BIOS. Since i bought unlocked CPU i wanted to overclock it a bit. My question is about voltages in BIOS. When i set voltage control to manual, and raise CPU voltage to say 1.55V, i get confused information. In BIOS under the PC Health tab, CPU voltage is 1.472V and so it is in Windows according to CPU-Z and other programs. In BIOS tab MB Intelligent Tweaker, voltage is set 1.55V. So, what voltage is then true ?? Becouse the BIOS it self shows two different values, PC health and windows show the same, MB Intelligent Tweaker show about 0,075V higher.I suspect that it is some safety feature or something for overclocking, and voltage is lower what BIOS actually show when i set it manualy. With optimized defaults loded, readings ar fine. When i switch for manualy tweaking, i have taht odd 0.075V deviation. Sorry for my english, but i would appreciate fast and constructive response. Greetings from the Croatia. I have latest F5 BIOS. And i had F3 before this one with Phenom II X4 955 BE and didnt had problems like now with voltage readings

P.S. Here u have screenshots:

http://www.pohrani.com/?2Q/hC/1unusy2b/img20120421233752.jpg
http://www.pohrani.com/?3y/Jz/20mAUH04/img20120421233809.jpg
http://www.pohrani.com/?n/xZ/3apwq9B4/img20120421233841.jpg
http://www.pohrani.com/?3b/R5/4WGdgj33/fx-6100-oc.png


----------



## TMan459

New owner here, great thread!

Everything with my setup is working fantastic. Ran a hour and half Prime95 blend using all four cores and didn't have an issue. So stability wise I'm fine.

Quick question though. After reading through this thread I've noticed people talking about TMPIN2's reading in HWMonitor. I believe it is my Northbridge, as it is warm to the touch (my mosfets heatsink is cool to the touch). So my question is, although stability for my setup is fine, my TMPIN2 temp rises to about 62-66C under load (Prime95, or OCCT). Whether that reading is my Northbridge or not is irrelevant to me, since my question is what can I do to lower the temperature of my Northbridge?

I just installed a side case fan (Cooler Master 120mm) and it lowered it by about 2C. I also am running the F9 bios, and have LLC set to regular (seems to be the lowest setting).

Before, I had LLC set to auto, and people state when it's on auto it will give more of a voltage bump that needed. I believe that is the case because when at the Auto setting my TMPIN2 temp ran up to about 71C.

So, should I rig up a small (like 40mm?) fan to cool off my Northbridge (whatever I decide to do I will apply Arctic Silver 5 and remount both the Northbridge and VRM/Mosfet heatsinks). I don't think using Arctic Silver 5 will lower TMPIN2's temp far enough to satisfy me, so I'm wondering what else I can do?

Also, I have looked into 3rd party heatsinks (Enzotech). I am unsure if these will fit on my board. Anyone had any experience with these?

Thanks in advance!

P.S. - FYI, TMPIN2's idle temp reads from 43-47C.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Hi. I have question about setting voltages in BIOS. Since i bought unlocked CPU i wanted to overclock it a bit. My question is about voltages in BIOS. When i set voltage control to manual, and raise CPU voltage to say 1.55V, i get confused information. In BIOS under the PC Health tab, CPU voltage is 1.472V and so it is in Windows according to CPU-Z and other programs. In BIOS tab MB Intelligent Tweaker, voltage is set 1.55V. So, what voltage is then true ?? Becouse the BIOS it self shows two different values, PC health and windows show the same, MB Intelligent Tweaker show about 0,075V higher.I suspect that it is some safety feature or something for overclocking, and voltage is lower what BIOS actually show when i set it manualy. With optimized defaults loded, readings ar fine. When i switch for manualy tweaking, i have taht odd 0.075V deviation. Sorry for my english, but i would appreciate fast and constructive response. Greetings from the Croatia. I have latest F5 BIOS. And i had F3 before this one with Phenom II X4 955 BE and didnt had problems like now with voltage readings
> P.S. Here u have screenshots:
> http://www.pohrani.com/?2Q/hC/1unusy2b/img20120421233752.jpg
> http://www.pohrani.com/?3y/Jz/20mAUH04/img20120421233809.jpg
> http://www.pohrani.com/?n/xZ/3apwq9B4/img20120421233841.jpg
> http://www.pohrani.com/?3b/R5/4WGdgj33/fx-6100-oc.png


I would trust the bios any day over a program in windows.








they like to misread things...
cpu-Z reads mine about .050+ higher then is set in the bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMan459*


I reapplied thermal paste on my NB didn't really do much for my idle temps but load temps did drop quite a bit. also installed a high CFM fan in the front of my case blowing right at the heatsinks on the mobo


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMan459*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New owner here, great thread!
> Everything with my setup is working fantastic. Ran a hour and half Prime95 blend using all four cores and didn't have an issue. So stability wise I'm fine.
> Quick question though. After reading through this thread I've noticed people talking about TMPIN2's reading in HWMonitor. I believe it is my Northbridge, as it is warm to the touch (my mosfets heatsink is cool to the touch). So my question is, although stability for my setup is fine, my TMPIN2 temp rises to about 62-66C under load (Prime95, or OCCT). Whether that reading is my Northbridge or not is irrelevant to me, since my question is what can I do to lower the temperature of my Northbridge?
> I just installed a side case fan (Cooler Master 120mm) and it lowered it by about 2C. I also am running the F9 bios, and have LLC set to regular (seems to be the lowest setting).
> Before, I had LLC set to auto, and people state when it's on auto it will give more of a voltage bump that needed. I believe that is the case because when at the Auto setting my TMPIN2 temp ran up to about 71C.
> So, should I rig up a small (like 40mm?) fan to cool off my Northbridge (whatever I decide to do I will apply Arctic Silver 5 and remount both the Northbridge and VRM/Mosfet heatsinks). I don't think using Arctic Silver 5 will lower TMPIN2's temp far enough to satisfy me, so I'm wondering what else I can do?
> Also, I have looked into 3rd party heatsinks (Enzotech). I am unsure if these will fit on my board. Anyone had any experience with these?
> Thanks in advance!
> P.S. - FYI, TMPIN2's idle temp reads from 43-47C.


it's hard to say what TMPIN2 sensor is reading, some say CPU socket, some say mosfets, and others the north bridge.

If you want to use thermal paste under the heat sinks to lower temps I wouldn't advise using AS5. It has some traces of silver which it states that it is conductive. I used MX-4 under both heat sinks and that worked fine. Dropped temps by 10c on tmpin2 and tmpin0.

If you want you can look at my guide I posted in this forum on how replaced the thermal paste.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread/390#post15006990

Just scroll down a bit.


----------



## itomic

How do u explain two different voltage in the BIOS itself ??


----------



## EG8196

I have a question about vcore in BIOS.
When I set the vcore to 1.45V in MIT tab, it shows 1.504V in PC Health Tab.
PC Health Tab vcore is always higher than MIT.
Which one is true?

















Thank you very much


----------



## itomic

Did u save voltage change and restart computer and then look in BIOS ??


----------



## EG8196

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Did u save voltage change and restart computer and then look in BIOS ??


yes, PC health still higher than MIT


----------



## itomic

I have a similar problem, but its the opposite for me. Dont know what is the problem !!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EG8196*
> 
> I have a question about vcore in BIOS.
> When I set the vcore to 1.45V in MIT tab, it shows 1.504V in PC Health Tab.
> PC Health Tab vcore is always higher than MIT.
> Which one is true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


LLC (Load Line Calibration) It raises your voltage to compensate for vdroop.


----------



## MRx

And Still - we do not have any control of LLC?


----------



## M4N68T-MV2

Hi To 990XA club.
since "xd_1771" is a wise man, i chose his motherboard.

but i think i am an idiot, i cant overclock my pc, even i cant have stability with stuck rates.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2350369


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRx*
> 
> And Still - we do not have any control of LLC?


Yes we do, it's not in the same tab as the voltage control but it's there. If you still can't find it I'll check which one next time I reboot.


----------



## itomic

Rev 1.0 mbo doesnt have LLC, latter have. Check it.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Rev 1.0 mbo doesnt have LLC, latter have. Chek it.


Really? Has Gigabyte confirmed this?


----------



## itomic

Its well known fact for months. Email Gigabyte customer support if u want.


----------



## StefanWylde

Hey guys, I'm new here, just joined because of this 990XA-UD3 club.
So I have AMD Phenom II X6 1055T, which is locked, and I'm using it with Hyper 212+ , even though I haven't touched it yet (I have no GPU, no reason to OC)...
My mobo is 990XA-UD3, and from what I've noticed, the northbridge runs VERY hot, even on stock frequencies and on idle..
So I've updated the BIOS to F10, still runs quite hot... My question is, would adding a RAM coolers on top of the NB heatsink lower the temps? and where are TMPIN0/1/2 located? What temp do they indicate?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StefanWylde*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here, just joined because of this 990XA-UD3 club.
> So I have AMD Phenom II X6 1055T, which is locked, and I'm using it with Hyper 212+ , even though I haven't touched it yet (I have no GPU, no reason to OC)...
> My mobo is 990XA-UD3, and from what I've noticed, the northbridge runs VERY hot, even on stock frequencies and on idle..
> So I've updated the BIOS to F10, still runs quite hot... My question is, would adding a RAM coolers on top of the NB heatsink lower the temps? and where are TMPIN0/1/2 located? What temp do they indicate?


It's all in the first post;

"Q:In CPUID HWMonitor, which of the "TMPIN" temperatures apply to what?
A:TMPIN0 = Motherboard (chipset) temp; TMPIN1 = CPU temp; TMPIN2 = VRM temp"

"Other important technical information

Those looking to remount the MOSFET and Chipset heatsinks due to potentially loose mounting as confirmed by several board owners may have a look at Rumilsuron's post at [CLICK HERE] for a guide with detailed instructions. "


----------



## itomic

I have discoverd that TMPIN2 is directly related to CPU, so it isnt VRAM. My test was indisputable evidence of my claim. When i stoped the CPU fan, TMPIN2 stard to rose in a second to very high levels.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I have discoverd that TMPIN2 is directly related to CPU, so it isnt VRAM. My test was indisputable evidence of my claim. When i stoped the CPU fan, TMPIN2 stard to rose in a second to very high levels.


VRM, not VRAM, though I still don't see how stopping your CPU fan would make that much of a difference unless it's blowing directly on the VRMs


----------



## itomic

Becouse it isnt VRM temperature . Its temperature related to the CPU obviously.


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I have discoverd that TMPIN2 is directly related to CPU, so it isnt VRAM. My test was indisputable evidence of my claim. When i stoped the CPU fan, TMPIN2 stard to rose in a second to very high levels.


itomic just keep it under 70c and you'll be safe as thats an appropriate max for the cpu. i mean the TJmax is a scorching 90c on the 6100. I have the 990xa along with a 6100 and its really not that hard to keep tmpin2 in check and im using a CLC which makes no downward draft towards the cpu socket
edit:thats permiting your core temps arn't reaching that high also. I'm assuming there not


----------



## itomic

I have run benches ( Cinebench 11.5, Fritz, Passmark and WPrime 1024M ) clocked @ 4.8Ghz, Vcore 1.508V BIOS - CPU-Z 1.472 to 1.488 on load. Have Xigmatek Gaia ( witch is excellent performer for the money ) and i didnt pass 60C on core once during testing and 70C for that CPU temperature.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> VRM, not VRAM, though I still don't see how stopping your CPU fan would make that much of a difference unless it's blowing directly on the VRMs


QFT, as well as indirect airflow from your CPU cooler, as your CPU temperature rises, the load current on the CPU increases, so the VRMs will get hotter.

In regards to the LLC on rev 1.1, so is having a rev 1.0 board better or worse for Phenom 2 ? Bulldozer ? Sorry, I have been away from this thread for the last few months.. busy at work.


----------



## krynn9000

My original post: #883:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krynn9000*
> 
> Hello everyone, I just joined the forums. There seems to be a lot of accumulated knowledge here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back into system building after many years hiatus. I'm having some medium-grade stability issues with my system and was hoping someone here familiar with this board/CPU combination could shed some light on it.
> PROBLEM: My setup keeps failing memtest (various amounts of errors, almost all block move, error pattern 0h04000000). Also will fail on Prime95 within a few minutes if running more than 4 workers. I get the occasional random BSOD every few days, though so far not while playing any games.
> SETUP: I am trying to run everything STOCK settings, BIOS settings AUTO unless otherwise specified. I need to get this thing stable at factory settings before I can OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo: Gigabyte 970A-D3 (already replaced this once) F8e BIOS
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x 4GB kit: CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 (oddly auto-detects and runs at 1333MHz)
> CPU: AMD FX 8150 (Bulldozer) at stock settings, with factory fan (already replaced this once)
> PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower grand 1200W (very good PSU)
> I've tried playing with memory voltage, which seems to have little effect. Does anyone think there are still BIOS issues with Bulldozer on this mobo that havent been resolved? Or maybe my RAM sticks are bad? Any help is appreciated. I'm pretty sure it's NOT a heat issue; the CPU fan spins up nicely under load, and the case is well ventilated with extra fans.
> Thanks in advance if anyone can help. Maybe this will shed some light on use of Bulldozer in this motherboard.


FINALLY FIXED MY ISSUE!

So I sent the unit back to iBuyPower, fearing that they would not be able to figure out the problem (since I couldn't!) and I just got it back on Friday. Runs memtest and Prime flawlessly! No more crashes or BSOD's! The problem? Turns out it was the CPU all along. Just a note to other Bulldozer owners: the memory controller is inside the CPU, so problems with memtest can just as easily point to the CPU instead of the memory. And, the GA-970A-D3 motherboard really does seem to have enough juice to run the FX-8150 CPU full blast with no issues.

Thanks to everyone who provided input to try to help me out.


----------



## itomic

Im thinking to buy Noctua Monster ( NH-D14 ). How will Noctua fit to my motherboard, MOSFET HS and RAm issue. Does anyone has it on this board ??


----------



## madengineer

Hey, does anybody know what "FF" means on the LED display on the UD7? I've done abit of searching and cant really find out. At first i suspected ram, but i tested it and it came up clear. Along with all HDDs.

Ideas?


----------



## bcudasteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madengineer*
> 
> Hey, does anybody know what "FF" means on the LED display on the UD7? I've done abit of searching and cant really find out. At first i suspected ram, but i tested it and it came up clear. Along with all HDDs.
> Ideas?


Here ya go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/3080#post_17177599


----------



## Flysman

Hello,
Just bought a GA-990XA UD3 and I'm looking at the BIOS...I can't seem to find the option to enable XMP... anyone care to help?


----------



## zvonexp

That's option for Intel !


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flysman*
> 
> Hello,
> Just bought a GA-990XA UD3 and I'm looking at the BIOS...I can't seem to find the option to enable XMP... anyone care to help?


As zvonexp stated, XMP profiles are on Intel chipsets only. For AMD chipsets you have to manually set your RAM timings in the BIOS to what they are rated at.


----------



## marcel

Hi ALL, I need a help

I plan to buy this motherboard GA-990XA-UD3 with AM3+ processor 8 cores and a low-end graphics card (PCIe x16) and install further a raid adaptec 2405 controller which uses PCIe x8 bus. I Need to know if the RAID controller will operate properly in this motherboard with no conflict with Graphic Card.

Thanks a Lot
Marcel


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcel*
> 
> Hi ALL, I need a help
> I plan to buy this motherboard GA-990XA-UD3 with AM3+ processor 8 cores and a low-end graphics card (PCIe x16) and install further a raid adaptec 2405 controller which uses PCIe x8 bus. I Need to know if the RAID controller will operate properly in this motherboard with no conflict with Graphic Card.
> Thanks a Lot
> Marcel


Why would it?
Also.... why use a Raid controller card?
The chipset supports raid 0 3 and 5? or something along those lines... I dunno I don't use raid


----------



## Avatar46

Hey guys, Just got the GA-990XA-UD3 and having issues. I cannot get into the BIOS I can only get it to the POST display and no other keys works (Cannot get into the BOOT menu for example) was wondering if you'd have any clue why and/or how to fix it?

(It's annoying cause it's my first AMD build in a long time)

Spec are:
AMD Phenom IIx4 965be
2x4gb Corsair Vengeance @ 1600mhz
Powercolor HD 6850
Running on an older 700w PSU (no 8pin connection).... ((needs replacing I know







))

I've aksed around and I've sent a ticket off to Gigabyte tech support but I'd like it fixed... Only just got the damned thing.

Edit: Okay. after blindy getting into the boot menu I can boot from my CD but I don't get any visuals so it leads me to believe I can get into the BIOS but not see anything... Clues?


----------



## Matas

F11 is out - adding VRM MOS protection. Anybody knows what it is?


----------



## TheYonderGod

My keyboard isn't working in my bios (meaning I can't even get into it) It definitely did work before, it still works fine in windows except it doesn't work on the windows error recovery screen either (where it asks if you would like to boot in safe mode because it was incorrectly shut down) I did try other USB ports and If I put in an old ps2 keyboard it does work.

Anyone know why?


----------



## bcudasteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My keyboard isn't working in my bios (meaning I can't even get into it) It definitely did work before, it still works fine in windows except it doesn't work on the windows error recovery screen either (where it asks if you would like to boot in safe mode because it was incorrectly shut down) I did try other USB ports and If I put in an old ps2 keyboard it does work.
> Anyone know why?


suggestion -

with your ps2 keyboard plugged in, restart & enter bios
open Integrated Peripherals
Confirm USB Legacy Function is ENABLED


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcudasteve*
> 
> suggestion -
> with your ps2 keyboard plugged in, restart & enter bios
> open Integrated Peripherals
> Confirm USB Legacy Function is ENABLED


Yep, it is enabled and all the other USB things are enabled too.

If I unplug it and plug it back in on the windows error recovery screen it does work.. I forgot to check if that works in the bios too but it probably does.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcel*
> 
> Hi ALL, I need a help
> I plan to buy this motherboard GA-990XA-UD3 with AM3+ processor 8 cores and a low-end graphics card (PCIe x16) and install further a raid adaptec 2405 controller which uses PCIe x8 bus. I Need to know if the RAID controller will operate properly in this motherboard with no conflict with Graphic Card.
> Thanks a Lot
> Marcel


You should be good to go, furthermore, a dedicated HW raid card can be very beneficial compared to the onboard... depending on the quality of Raid card.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yep, it is enabled and all the other USB things are enabled too.
> If I unplug it and plug it back in on the windows error recovery screen it does work.. I forgot to check if that works in the bios too but it probably does.


I checked, it does work in the bios if I unplug it and plug it back in. Any other ideas before I start a whole thread about it?


----------



## bcudasteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I checked, it does work in the bios if I unplug it and plug it back in. Any other ideas before I start a whole thread about it?


Maybe post a warning about that particular USB hub that gave your computer fits.


----------



## leo5111

is there any disadvantage to the 970a-ud3 vs the 990fx other then sli and crossfire stuff? as long as the 970a-ud3 is a good overclocker and can handle a fx810 or piledriver im happy


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> is there any disadvantage to the 970a-ud3 vs the 990fx other then sli and crossfire stuff? as long as the 970a-ud3 is a good overclocker and can handle a fx810 or piledriver im happy


Overclocks good for me.
but I've not really pushed it... only done a 1ghz OC on my 925








and a 333mhz OC on my ram

NB/HT is still 2ghz


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Overclocks good for me.
> but I've not really pushed it... only done a 1ghz OC on my 925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 333mhz OC on my ram
> NB/HT is still 2ghz


+1 for them being very solid overclockers. The only one in this family that is at a disadvantage IMO, is the 970a-D3. A lot more restricted in its ability to overclock thanks to the downgrade in the VRM department.

On a side note, regarding the 990XA-UD3, is anyone having good luck with firmware F11? So far, it has been decent for me, still stress testing after my update. Though, I have noticed my vDIMM seems a little more spiky at times. 1.675v BIOS / 1.680v Windows was the old norm, now it rarely jumps up to 1.705v (AIDA64) sometimes with Prime95 running.


----------



## brajesh143

i am planning to buy 970a-ud3 motherboard just a small help guys ,in the official gigabyte website it is reported that the HT is rated at 4800 mt/s and not 5200 mt/s .how much will it affect performance if i use fx bulldozer cpu which is rated at 5200 mt/s ?


----------



## xd_1771

Not much at all.

The HTT link merely transfers as a link between CPU & RAM and also I believe between CPU & chipset and all it really does is move already organized data in one direction or the other; the bandwidth provided at 2Ghz (4000MT/s) with a Phenom II is already quite redundant.


----------



## zzb3886

Can someone confirm if the sata cables that comes with GA-970A-UD3 are sata 3? I tested the speed on a sata 3 ssd, but the read speed is 290MB/s only -- same as what I got on a sata 2 motherboard.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzb3886*
> 
> Can someone confirm if the sata cables that comes with GA-970A-UD3 are sata 3? I tested the speed on a sata 3 ssd, but the read speed is 290MB/s only -- same as what I got on a sata 2 motherboard.


There is no difference between a sata 3 cable or a sata 2 cable, or even a sata 1 cable. What is your SSD? 290MB/s wasn't even maxing out SATA II, it can do around 375MB/s


----------



## xd_1771

I'm pretty sure that they are, as on newer boards, SATAIII.


----------



## von rottes

Cables are cables....bro

Just like all the HDMI 1.2,1.3 1.4a WHATEVER
they are ALL the same cables with a different "certification sticker"

Physically they are the same, bandwidth is the same, etc.
High speed "cables" are a bunch of bologna.


----------



## rawsteel

Anybody here use Touch BIOS.? when i click on overclock then Advanced Voltage settings it sometimes shows different setting to what i have set in the BIOS, eg.. i have my CPU Voltage Control set to -0.050v in the bios but it sometimes reads +0.600v in touch BIOS and my CPU NB VID Control also reads +0.600v but i have not changed it in the bios


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel*
> 
> Anybody here use Touch BIOS.? when i click on overclock then Advanced Voltage settings it sometimes shows different setting to what i have set in the BIOS, eg.. i have my CPU Voltage Control set to -0.050v in the bios but it sometimes reads +0.600v in touch BIOS and my CPU NB VID Control also reads +0.600v but i have not changed it in the bios


I've dabbled in messing with TouchBIOS and I very much dislike it (reads my vCore wrong as well, and FSB sometimes), I'd definitely recommend using the real BIOS when messing with overclocking settings. Also; other tools like HWMonitor (or OpenHWMonitor), and AIDA64 may be more beneficial to use for checking your sensors for volts/temps.


----------



## xd_1771

Just gonna warn you guys that there's been a bug reported with GA-990XA-UD3 BIOS F11 with an FX processor

I think it's extremely noteworthy that BIOS F11 "Adds VRM MOS protection", indicating that there may have been none before (not that with a high quality, high end 8+2 phase VRM system it'd be very necessary).

The GA-970A-D3 also now has VRM protection with the F9 update. Very significant given that this is a 4+1 phase unheatsinked board and now we know it is there.


----------



## xd_1771

UPDATE:


Gigabyte releases GA-970A-D3 rev 1.3 *WITH VRM COOLING*
Added GA-970A-DS3 to thread
Other various updates to main post


----------



## mezmenir

BIOS Revision F12 has been released for the 990XA-UD3 boards, hopefully fixing the bugs with FX processors and other general stability issues.

Change notes: 1. Modify ET6 function


----------



## mezmenir

Update: I don't know about fixing the FX-series bugs, but F12 has definitely fixed whatever its predecessor has broken regarding Phenom II processors. YMMV, of course- this may be system dependant.

F10 has been my go-to version since release, hosting a wide range of overclocks. Upon updating to F11 my known stable overclocks were suddenly hardlocking/erroring in Prime95 a couple hours in.

F12 definitely brings back some of that stability for me, Prime95 has passed ~3 hours @ 4050 (300x13.5 / 1.425v) and is still running @ 4200 (300x14 / 1.50v) at the 10 hour mark and some change.


----------



## dactadork

Hey, I am having issues with my GA-970A-D3 rev. 1.1. It starts up and runs very smoothly, but when i start doing more high-cpu tasks, such as multitasking (i.e. excel, firefox, camstudio, etc all open at once), my system simply stops responding. The display freezes, the mouse keeps power, but it does not respond. What might be going on? May it have to do with the lack of VRM MOS heatsink on the 1.1?


----------



## xd_1771

^ It may be simple instability caused by something else. VRM protection was added with the latest BIOS, but if you're using the downward-blowing stock cooler which provides VRM cooling then any protection would probably not be necessary. Are you using an aftermarket heatsink?


----------



## LeXa2

So, I've been using GA-970A-UD3 for about three months now, coupled with 2x4Gb of ordinary DDR3 PC-10600 by Samsung and AMD FX-8120 CPU. As a cooling solution I use Hyper 212 Plus in dual-fan pull/push configuration and original thermal grease (i.e. one that had been supplied inside retail package of this cooler) as a thermal interface.

Hadn't had major problems so far, but can't tell that my experience with this mobo is as flawless as it was with previous mobos (almost all of them were by GigaByte) I've been using.

First of all, there's extremely annoying BIOS issue (affects all BIOS versions I had tried so far: F4, F5, F6) that it fails to successfully enter BIOS setup utility in case there are more than 7 hard drives available for enumerations through Int13h interface. It annoys me pretty badly as the rig I have here is a bit linux-hosted RAID array consisting of 10 HDDs. Six of them are connected to the mobo's built-in SATA ports, rest four are connected to the Sil3114-based PCI controller card. I've got a special hot-swap bay for HDDs which have a per-HDD On/Off switch. In case I have all HDDs turned on and try to access BIOS setup utility - it merely fails with a "silent" hang after AHCI and Sil3114 HDD detection screens with the totally black screen + blinking cursor. As soon as I turn off any three of hard drives (no matter the port/controller they are connected to) - I have no problems accessing BIOS setup utility. I've got just the same hang in case I have 7 HDDs turned on + attached USB flash drive, so it smells to me like an old good "array index out of the bounds" error. Funny thing is that "Boot Selection Menu" (one you got when press F12 key during bootup) does not experience this problem, but it indirectly confirms my suspects about array bounds displaying seven HDDs + one USB "HDD" for the case when I've got all 10 HDDs turned on and a USB stick attached to USB2.0 port.

Second problem is also BIOS-related: in case I install two PCIe SATA 3.0 dual port controllers (as a replacement for my old good 4port SATA PCI card) system refuses to boot and hangs right after displaying BIOS screen of the second controlled card. Same cards work as expected when inserted into several other mobos, including AM2+ mobo by GigaByte I've been using prior to purchasing 970A-UD3.

Sure, the above issues are not something that would affect "normal" user of this mobo (who would usually attach at max three SATA devices, namely SSD for system, HDD for storage and - optionally - ODD for CD/DVD/BD), but in general I'm a bit disappointed by the "BIOS quality" of this mobo - it had been better with previous mobos by GigaByte.

Third problem is not a problem per se, but rather is a total mess I've got with temperature readings using different utilities under different OSes. Main OS this box is running with is linux with pretty fresh kernel version 3.2. Supplemental OS used mostly for testing and gaming is 64bit Win7. Under linux there are special kernel modules k10temp, fam15h_power and it-87 that allow to read thermal into, CPU power consumption, PSU output voltages and FAN speeds info from built-in CPU and mobo sensors (first two drivers are for CPU sensors, it-87 is for mobo). I would not dive into details about these tools from linux world, but rather just say that the values I get from them seems to be mostly the same I get with AMD OverDrive and HWMonitor under Win7. And here we come to the mess named "what the TEMPIN2 really is?". OP writes that it's the temp reading for VRM, but I'm pretty sure it is not.

Here is why:

a) In case I specify in BIOS utlity to sound the alarm on CPU overhead - it programs channel TEMPIN2 of IT8720F chip with the alarm threshold value I had specified. It could be easily checked under linux with the output of the "sensors" utility, and it could be checked under Win7 by setting the threshold to a low value like 60 and executing demanding workload (prime95, multiple instances of SuperPi, Fritz in 8-threaded mode). One could easily notice that PC buzzer would start to buzz as soon as TEMPIN2 would reach 60C deg.

b) If one would inspect values reported by AMD OverDrive he would notice that TEMPIN2 report just the same values as are CPU Core 0-7 temps in AMD OverDrive. Due to a bug in AMD OverDrive it fails to properly report board status when I have all 8 cores of my FX-8120 enabled, but limiting it to 4 cores workarounds the bug and allows to compare TEMPIN2 with CPU Core 0-3 directly in AMD OverDrive at "Board Status" page. Keep in mind that TEMPIN2 is called TMPIN3 in AMD OverDrive. In case you don't want to bother with disabling cores in BIOS to "fix" AMD OD so it would read mobo sensors properly, you could run HWMonitor in parallel with AMD OD and you would easily notice that CPU Core 0-8 temp seems to be the same value as reported by TMPIN2 in HWMonitor.

Accordingly to AMD datasheets on built-in CPU thermal sensors, reported values has nothing to do with the real temperature and should only be used by OS and/or BIOS for controlling FAN speed of the CPU cooling system. Unfortunately it means that we - users of GA-970A-UD3 - are left without the reliable source of the real CPU temperature and have to hope that the cooling system we use is efficient enough and pray that built-in CPU thermal throttling features would keep it from overheating in case cooling efficiency would turn out to be insufficient.

Being pretty sure that TEMPIN2 channel of IT-87 (IT8720F actually) chip is connected to the something, that extremely closely resembles internal CPU thermal sensor, it leaves us with a question where are two other TEMPINx channels of SuperIO chip are connected to. First post on the topic states that TEMPIN0 is connected to the "Motherboard (chipset) sensor" and TEMPIN1 is "CPU". Comparing values reported by ET6 for "System" and values reported by HWMonitor I could agree that TEMPIN0 is most likely connected to the sensor under something, that for older chipsets had been known as "North bridge". As for TEMPIN1 - I'm not sure what it is. Yes, readings tend to increase steadily as I put some heavy workload on CPU and then it steadily decreases as soon as I put CPU back into idle state, so the behavior might resemble so-called "CPU casing" thermal sensor, but it could with the same probability resemble VRM-located thermal sensor as the temperature of VRM MOSFETs and coils would raise the same way CPU casing temparature raises when CPU is burning watts doing something heavy.

TL;DR I could state that this mobo is a pretty good product I woudl recommend to buy and use, despite it have some minor problems with BIOS that could affect some extremely-specific use cases.


----------



## erodz1892

I am having trouble setting up RAID 0, not sure if anybody has tried it before Ive tried every option so far. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## erodz1892

GA970-UD3


----------



## rawsteel

a) In case I specify in BIOS utlity to sound the alarm on CPU overhead - it programs channel TEMPIN2 of IT8720F chip with the alarm threshold value I had specified. It could be easily checked under linux with the output of the "sensors" utility, and it could be checked under Win7 by setting the threshold to a low value like 60 and executing demanding workload (prime95, multiple instances of SuperPi, Fritz in 8-threaded mode). One could easily notice that PC buzzer would start to buzz as soon as TEMPIN2 would reach 60C deg.

Thats funny mine does not sound the alarm when TMPIN2 would reach 60C deg while using Prime95 and HWMonitor if set in the BIOS... im using a UD5 with a 955BE not the bulldozer not sure if that makes any difference or not. Have you tried the Hibernation trick, Upon waking the PC after Hibernation it will cause the TMPIN2 to read 10C deg lower.


----------



## ilikethisboard

hi all just got this motherboard and set it all up...... have a made a huge mistake by getting the fx6200 instead of the fx8120 atleast , reason im asking is i had a phenom ll x4 965 3.4ghz before i got this but was using that on my old ma770t-ud3 , maybe its just me but it doesnt seem as fast , also why wont the bios let me use my memory at 1600 when i use manual settings ........ i luv the board but just hope i havnt got wrong cpu lol


----------



## kpoyser

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum.

I bought this board back in march and I had some concerns about temps and sound quality.

I have a 990XA revision 1.1 board, not certain which BIOS ver.

This is what I've found

1. The audio does suck as reported by other forum members, but there is a fix. Simply change the quality to "Studio Quality" (The default is "CD Quality") and that trashy sound will improve vastly .

2. My temps are pretty good compared to my previous board a MSI NF750-G55. VRM temps were consistently over 110c.

VRM temps on my 990XA is 52c at idle and 61 under load

990XA - At the time of this screenshot the ambient temp was around 87F









NF750 - At the time of this screenshot the ambient temp was around 87F


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> 2. My temps are pretty good compared to my previous board a MSI NF750-G55. VRM temps were consistently over 110c.
> VRM temps on my 990XA is 52c at idle and 61 under load
> 990XA - At the time of this screenshot the ambient temp was around 87F


That VRM temperature sensor is pretty inaccurate, I think I may try and provide a picture of that. Sticking a thermal lead into the VRM heatsink and plugging it into a digital thermometer reads upwards of 80C, even if the sensor itself reports 55 when Im stressing (HWMon) at this clock.

Out of curiousity, why is your reference clock 171mhz? That is sort of odd.


----------



## kpoyser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. My temps are pretty good compared to my previous board a MSI NF750-G55. VRM temps were consistently over 110c.
> VRM temps on my 990XA is 52c at idle and 61 under load
> 990XA - At the time of this screenshot the ambient temp was around 87F
> 
> 
> 
> That VRM temperature sensor is pretty inaccurate, I think I may try and provide a picture of that. Sticking a thermal lead into the VRM heatsink and plugging it into a digital thermometer reads upwards of 80C, even if the sensor itself reports 55 when Im stressing (HWMon) at this clock.
> Out of curiousity, why is your reference clock 171mhz? That is sort of odd.
Click to expand...

1. Thats very disturbing about the VRM temps. Still 80c under load isnt bad. My previous 2 boards show well over 100c under load and about 100c at idle (see second image)

Here's the thing. Isn't the thermal pad and heat sync supposed to be hotter than the components its cooling since its drawing heat away from the VRM? And isn't the sensor that's giving the reading right there by the VRM and more accurate? ....... right?

2. Open Hardware Monitor shows that whenever the PC resumes from Hibernate. Restarting the program shows the correct speeds...


----------



## xd_1771

The sensor I think reports the temps at the VRMs and not the heatsink. If the heatsink is at 80C and the VRMs are at 55C, then the heatsink is working well.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> The sensor I think reports the temps at the VRMs and not the heatsink. If the heatsink is at 80C and the VRMs are at 55C, then the heatsink is working well.


Suprised really if the delta is infact that large, heatsink would be working very well.

Anyways, I seem to have stumbled into a small problem while messing with my BIOS, apparently, my UD3 enabled HPA on Disk 2:1 (WD Black, which is in a RAID 0 array).. and yeah, it's sort of annoying my OCD- even if it's only shrunk by a mere .01Gb according to the controller. Going to go get HDAT2 in a little while to confirm it is HPA, but I have this strong hunch lol.

About 15 minutes until my computer is freed up again.


----------



## mezmenir

Update: It was infact an HPA, apparently the older BIOS versions to the UD3 let you enable that. Well, I learned the hard way, and it cost me a Windows install. Lol


----------



## kpoyser

weird thing happened a couple nights ago. PC was in hibernate mode and when I tried to power in on nothing happened. I stopped just short or resetting the BIOS, I unplugged the power, cycled the PSU toggle switch a few times then it just turned on.

On 2 other occasions while it was in hibernate, the PC powered on then shut back down.....


----------



## towermax

Has anyone tried the new F6 BIOS for the 970A-UD3? The description says "Modify ET6 function". I presume this has something to do with EasyTune 6, but what does it do?


----------



## xd_1771

Probably the same fixes as F12 on GA-990XA-UD3.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *towermax*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new F6 BIOS for the 970A-UD3? The description says "Modify ET6 function". I presume this has something to do with EasyTune 6, but what does it do?


Not 100% sure what the "ET6 function" they talk about is a reference to, but with this particular board, F11 was unstable as hell, and F12 was much better, at least with my system. The only difference between F11 and F12 was that same "ET6 function", so something good came from it, haha

Edit; on a side note, xd, which BIOS are you using?


----------



## xd_1771

I don't believe I've taken to any BIOS update in awhile actually, I might still be on F7 out of laziness o_o


----------



## mezmenir

Oh I was just curious haha, F7- haven't really messed with that one much.

I am definitely thinking about going back to F10 myself, but F12 does have the VRM protection, and that is kind of nice. F12 works well (aside from the very rare, random post-fail over my memory timings), but I still say F10 has been the most stable BIOS out of all of them for my system.

What do you think? Is the VRM protection that necessary? I mean, so far I've not run into any issues with my board overheating, or even coming close to it.


----------



## waltcujo

I just bought a 990xa ud3 today:







, could u add me for future cpuz proof? I know I'll be spending a lot of time here Thanks Also does this board unlock hidden cores?


----------



## xd_1771

Use the form in the OP to add yourself









Yes there is a core unlocker feature but your CPU of course has to have hidden cores for anything to come out of it.


----------



## waltcujo

Does this group have a fancy signature I can sport or no?


----------



## netcrusher

Hi to all the 990xa-ud3 owners, unfortunately this board is full of bugs with FX processors, I have a FX-8150 on this motherboard with the last bios F12 and I can't rise or lowering cpu voltage!!! every attempt is useless, so i flashed the "old" F7 bios and now the cpu voltage correctly change, very very bad Gigabyte!!!


----------



## xd_1771

Added as "bug reported" in the OP! Thanks for letting us know. Be sure to report the problem to GIGABYTE!


----------



## newbie222

Unfortunately this board does not support core unlocking. Yes, there is a such option in the Bios, but it doesn't work. How do I know? I've got 960T that unlocks to 5 core on MSI and Asus boards, but not on this one. And I tried all Bios updates from F2 to F12.


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbie222*
> 
> Unfortunately this board does not support core unlocking. Yes, there is a such option in the Bios, but it doesn't work. How do I know? I've got 960T that unlocks to 5 core on MSI and Asus boards, but not on this one. And I tried all Bios updates from F2 to F12.


Well that certainly suck's royal arse! I was wishin it would oh well


----------



## marcoabreu

hi.
my usb ports dont work anymore in bios. i want to install windows via usb but give me a strange error "disc read error" "prime ctrl + alt + del"
another thing is in bios update show a message like "drive not found"
the usb ports work because the keyboard is usb and the 2 pen drive work very well in windows.
i cleared cmos but nothing work.
should i put the board in RMA.
sorry bad english
thank you

update:
the pen work just in fat32 because i update the bios but in ntfs dont work. give the error


----------



## naughtynazgul

Greetings all!

Recently just upgraded to the 990XA-UD3 from the MSI 870-g45.

Liking it alot soo far except that I'm experiencing horrible performance dips compared to the MSI.

Before the MSI was running using the auto-oc switches which bumped my AMD 1090t from 3.2ghz to 3.8ghz. Ran perfectly for the longest time till it failed out of the blue recently.

Heard good things about this board so I picked it up from NCIX for about $150.

After I transferred all my components I noticed just about every part took a huge nose dive in performance.

SSD takes waaaaaaaaaay longer to log in, even after installing AHCI drivers and switching modes.

Slower performance in Windows with occassional bouts of random lag and especially when using 3D editing software.

Anytime attempts to overclock manually in the BIOS are met with the CPU instantly hiking in temperature to 50C and prompting temperature warnings (which the MSI never did).

To my knowledge everything is installed with the latest drivers and the new case contains about 5 fans so cooling shouldn't be a problem.

Any suggestions?

Cheers!


----------



## waltcujo

can someone explain to me why some boards say they support 3 way crossfire but not three way sli? and is it possible to install 3 cards on my gigabyte 990xa ud3 since i was told that a pcie slot running at x4 will not bottle neck a graphics card? what things dictate running multiple cards other than having the slots?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naughtynazgul*
> 
> Greetings all!
> Recently just upgraded to the 990XA-UD3 from the MSI 870-g45.
> Liking it alot soo far except that I'm experiencing horrible performance dips compared to the MSI.
> Before the MSI was running using the auto-oc switches which bumped my AMD 1090t from 3.2ghz to 3.8ghz. Ran perfectly for the longest time till it failed out of the blue recently.
> Heard good things about this board so I picked it up from NCIX for about $150.
> After I transferred all my components I noticed just about every part took a huge nose dive in performance.
> SSD takes waaaaaaaaaay longer to log in, even after installing AHCI drivers and switching modes.
> Slower performance in Windows with occassional bouts of random lag and especially when using 3D editing software.
> Anytime attempts to overclock manually in the BIOS are met with the CPU instantly hiking in temperature to 50C and prompting temperature warnings (which the MSI never did).
> To my knowledge everything is installed with the latest drivers and the new case contains about 5 fans so cooling shouldn't be a problem.
> Any suggestions?
> Cheers!


check your thermal paste / cpu mount









also is bios updated to latest version?


----------



## M3TAl

So I got my 970A-UD3 for the crazy low price of $80.97 + tax on Thursday and got her running Friday. Done absolutely 0 OC'in yet vcore is @ 1.35v everything on stock... Might be RMAing one of my ram sticks. It keeps giving me 4 errors on test #6 on memtest86+ no matter what I do. But that's not what I'm posting this for... dealing with that issue over at the Mushkin forums.

I'm here because my NB heatsink is SCORCHINGLY HOT! Talking about leave your finger on it for more than .7-.8 seconds and your getting burned... BAD. And this is on Power Saver 800mhz cpu around 1.0v on vcore. The VRM heatsink is warm at best and you can leave your finger on it for a minute or more, compared to the NB it pales in comparison. Is this normal for the 970A/990XA? Is it because of the Kuhler 620 meaning no/less airflow over the heatsinks? My radiator is mounted in front of the case. I do have 2 side 120mm fans 1 back 120mm and 2 top 140mm fans so I would think there is some kind of airlfow over the heatsinks.

Here's what HWMonitor has to say:

hwmonitor 970a-ud3.png 69k .png file


There's no crazy temps on there... but my finger tells me otherwise. I actually did burn it a little bit lol... it still hurts some.


----------



## M3TAl

Come on all you 970A/990XA clubbers... You know you want to touch that NB heatsink! Touch it like you mean it!


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> There's no crazy temps on there... but my finger tells me otherwise. I actually did burn it a little bit lol... it still hurts some.


Maybe that's a good thing. The heatsink being hot means that it is successfully moving heat away from the chip (the temperature sensor measures at chip-level).


----------



## itomic

Yes. I read some stupid coments that one should reinstall heatspreader if its hot !!! Thats just stupid, becouse if it isnt properly instaled, and does not cool well, it shoudnt be hot then. My NB HS is very, very warm. I dont know the temperature of it, becuse i cant find sesnor and software that can read it.


----------



## M3TAl

The fact that if it is making good contact it should be hot does make perfect sense. But I'm more worried that it is SCORCHING hot when idle... Power Saver idle at that. I thought there isn't a temp sensor for NB? TMPIN0 is mobo/chipset? Well I don't think my TMPIN0 even changes temps really. Just ran 10min of Prime95 Blend. TMPIN0 sits 34-35c idle also.



Touched the NB heatsink while running. It felt same as idle. Still scorching hot but not any hotter. VRM heatsink was of course hotter than idle but it was only warm. Still way cooler than the NB.


----------



## blueclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The fact that if it is making good contact it should be hot does make perfect sense. But I'm more worried that it is SCORCHING hot when idle... Power Saver idle at that. I thought there isn't a temp sensor for NB? TMPIN0 is mobo/chipset? Well I don't think my TMPIN0 even changes temps really. Just ran 10min of Prime95 Blend. TMPIN0 sits 34-35c idle also.
> 
> Touched the NB heatsink while running. It felt same as idle. Still scorching hot but not any hotter. VRM heatsink was of course hotter than idle but it was only warm. Still way cooler than the NB.


Hi M3TAI,

From looking at the info on your rig you are running the memory at DDR3-1600 (800 Mhz) and your memory controller on the Phenom II 955 x4 is designed to run at DDR3-1333 (667 Mhz). Don't you think that could have something to do with your North Bridge running so hot?

Why don't you lower the speed of your ram to DDR3-1333 and then see if your NB continues to run so hot. I'm pretty sure these 2 things are related since the NB plays an integral part in memory dynamics.

Check it out !!!

blueclock


----------



## M3TAl

It's actually been running 1333mhz 7-7-7-24 1T for the past 20 hours or so. I keep changing it all the time from 1333 and 1600 while i was running memtest over and over to see if it would affect my bad stick. Even at 1333mhz NB still HOT


----------



## Hietsu87

Hello! I'm new to the club, got GA-970A-UD3 motherboard yesterday.

I tried unlocking my x3-445 rana, i got bios showing Phenom B45 but it would always BSOD at Windows startup.

Then i tried these:
Upped CPU voltage to 1.5
Disabled C1E and Cool&Quiet
Lowered htlink to 1.6ghz
Disabled 4th core in the bios.

But still BSOD at Windows startup. So anyone got some advice?

Anyway, then i tried to OC, i used Easytune6 and set FSB to 215. Didn't change anything else.
Tested some arma2 benchmarks, worked well but what worries me is that
HWmonitor showed TMPIN0 maxtemp at 118°C. Other temps were fine.
Is that TMPIN0 temp a problem?

I got 2 case fans, front and back of the case.
Coolermaster HyperTX2 for cpu.

Edit: Forgot to say that Cool&Quiet and C1E was on during overclock.



Edit2: I changed Cool&Quiet and C1E to disabled from bios, and the TMPIN0 temp is nice and low now when oc:ing, me happy now








I just hope the previous oc didn't damage anything because cpu voltage peaked at 1.89 and that high TMPIN0 temp :/
Here's a new hwmonitor pic after arma2 benchmark with Cool&Quiet and C1E set to disabled.

And Cpu-Z


----------



## Neonic

I have a GA-970A-DS3 board that i am having real trouble with.

Board: GA-970A-DS3
Chip: AMD FX-8150
Clocks: All set to Auto
RAM: Corsair CMX8GX3M2A2000C9 4GB x2 DDR3 XMS3, PC3-16000 (2000), Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 9-10-9-27, 1.65V

If i set Memory to Auto it defaults to 1066mhz

Now if i use Profile1 in E.O.D.C it adjusts multiple things including bus speed to achieve 2000mhz. This build will boot to windows but the PC Goes to a black screen (no error) and wont turn off after 5 mins of prime95. I have to unplug pc for 30 sec before it will turn on again.

If i use the DDR2000 profile from E.O.D.C the system fails to POST and the auto restore thing resets the settings.

If i simply change just the memory clock to 9.33x (1866mhz) the pc will boot but fails just like Profile1 during Prime95

If i change the memory clock to 8x (1600mhz) it runs prime95 stable for around 20mins but then i got bored









For all of the above i have used the specified Timings manually entered.

I also have a Corsair H100 water cooler and my CPU core temp never goes above 35c, my chipset is 25-28c, my VRM/CPU socket about 45c so heat is not an issue.

I have tried with Core boost/C1e/C6/Virt/APM all on and off.

Anyone have any idea what the hell is going on here?


----------



## M3TAl

Have you run memtest86+ to check your ram for errors?


----------



## Neonic

Yes Memtest seems to be OK, i have some posts in another section of this forum about this.....they think it might be my PSU but honestly im not so sure.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279161/amd-fx-8150-large-temperature-spikes/100

It started out as one subject and has now changed into this issue


----------



## Andeus

Question about GA-990XA.

I have a Phenom II X3 720 3-core on an old 7xx chipset with no core unlock and was thinking about upgrading to a Piledriver compatible motherboard that also might unlock me a core (if my CPU actually has a functional one). Reading up on the whole VRM matter it all came down to 2 motherboards: GA-990X and the Sabertooth. The thing is they have a big price difference, so I'd prefer to get the Gigabyte one and save some cash for GPU or whatever.

So: Is the core unlocker any good? I believe I read that some people couldn't see their extra core coming up while they previously could with Asrock/Asus. Also would you recommend me this mobo? last pages I've read it's mostly posts with people having some problems here and there.
Oh ye, last thing...is the 8x/8x crossfire gonna bottleneck 2x6950s or 7850s ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rawsteel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It's actually been running 1333mhz 7-7-7-24 1T for the past 20 hours or so. I keep changing it all the time from 1333 and 1600 while i was running memtest over and over to see if it would affect my bad stick. Even at 1333mhz NB still HOT


TMPIN2 must be faulty.. Start up the computer and the temps are ~50C. Keep HWMonitor open, put the pc in hibernation and wake it up. Temps will then show mid 30s at idle. Well it actually follows the core temps at all times


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel*
> 
> TMPIN2 must be faulty.. Start up the computer and the temps are ~50C. Keep HWMonitor open, put the pc in hibernation and wake it up. Temps will then show mid 30s at idle. Well it actually follows the core temps at all times


My TMPIN2 is fine from what I can tell. It is 40's idle and 50's load. And TMPIN2 is VRM anyways which I don't seem to have a problem with. If anything TMPIN0 is faulty... It hardly ever changes more than 2-3c max... Seems like it is just a random sensor on the mobo somewhere but I still feel it should change more than that.


----------



## rawsteel

Well you did say the NB heatsink is SCORCHINGLY HOT so doesn't that make TMPIN2 the NB temp as it is the highest reported.?


----------



## M3TAl

According to the OP for the club :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> *Q:In CPUID HWMonitor, which of the "TMPIN" temperatures apply to what?*
> *A:*TMPIN0 = Motherboard (chipset) temp; TMPIN1 = CPU temp; TMPIN2 = VRM temp


And other people say TMPIN2 is VRM. Pretty sure NB doesn't have a sensor. My last GB board didn't.

I just wish some others would touch their NB heatsink so I know whether or not I'm the only one with a crazy hot heatsink.


----------



## rawsteel

Your not many have reported about the overheating north bridge my TMPIN2 idles around 42C and about 55C-60C under heavy load. My vcore is @ 1.35v

http://www.overclock.net/t/1161772/what-are-your-990fx-northbridge-temps/30

http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/750


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel*
> 
> Your not many have reported about the overheating north bridge my TMPIN2 idles around 42C and about 55C-60C under heavy load. My vcore is @ 1.35v
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1161772/what-are-your-990fx-northbridge-temps/30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/750


Ah well that makes me feel a lot less stressed over it. Guess it's just normal for it to be that hot. Doesn't seem like anyone's board has crapped out because of it.


----------



## itomic

I tested what TMPIN 2 represnt on my board, and i get to conclusion taht its a CPU socket temp, not VRM. I set in BIOS alaram, when my CPU temp gets to 65C. Then overvolted CPU for genereting heat fast. In Windows i ran P95, and when according to HWMonitor my TMPIN2 hit 65C, alarm was triggerd. AMD Overdrive also has CPU temp witch is the same like my TMPIN 2 sensor. So my conclusion is that TMPIN 2 definitely is my CPU socket temp, not VRM. TMPIN 0 is MBO temp, and TMPIN 1 shoud be VRM temp.


----------



## xd_1771

So it's neither VRM nor chipset. Interesting. I'll have that updated then!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I tested what TMPIN 2 represnt on my board, and i get to conclusion taht its a CPU socket temp, not VRM. I set in BIOS alaram, when my CPU temp gets to 65C. Then overvolted CPU for genereting heat fast. In Windows i ran P95, and when according to HWMonitor my TMPIN2 hit 65C, alarm was triggerd. AMD Overdrive also has CPU temp witch is the same like my TMPIN 2 sensor. So my conclusion is that TMPIN 2 definitely is my CPU socket temp, not VRM. TMPIN 0 is MBO temp, and TMPIN 1 shoud be VRM temp.


Not saying your necessarily wrong, but for my board that doesn't make as much sense. So if TMPIN2 is cpu socket temp then my socket is 12C warmer than core? Just doesn't seem right to me. TMPIN1 seems more inline to me. And TMPIN0 definitely seems to be a random sensor on the board because mine never changes more than 2-3C heavy load/idle doesn't matter .

Guess I can test like you did as well and set an alarm and ramp up voltages.


----------



## itomic

I read that CPU socket temp is higher then cores temps 7 to 10C. I cant claim for sure, but these are my observations based on empirical testing.


----------



## M3TAl

Well I will soon find out. Set alarm to 60C and set cpu-nb 1.3v and vcore to 1.45v and my radiator fan is on low. Also isn't socket temp kind of irrelevant? Shouldn't core temp be whats important?


----------



## M3TAl

O wait. Don't you need a case speaker for the alarm? LOL because just remembered I don't have one. Doh. Anyways here's the temps 1 minute of Linx.


----------



## itomic

I think based on many discusions that socket temps r more realistic then cores temps. Cores temps r just to low to be true. I dont understand how AMD cant do it like Intel. On Intel chips its preaty clear on what u need to pay attention. With AMD its bit confusing.


----------



## M3TAl

Seems you're correct. TMPIN2 is CPU Socket temp. AMD Overdrive is giving the exact same temp as TMPIN2.


----------



## rawsteel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I tested what TMPIN 2 represnt on my board, and i get to conclusion taht its a CPU socket temp, not VRM. I set in BIOS alaram, when my CPU temp gets to 65C. Then overvolted CPU for genereting heat fast. In Windows i ran P95, and when according to HWMonitor my TMPIN2 hit 65C, alarm was triggerd. AMD Overdrive also has CPU temp witch is the same like my TMPIN 2 sensor. So my conclusion is that TMPIN 2 definitely is my CPU socket temp, not VRM. TMPIN 0 is MBO temp, and TMPIN 1 shoud be VRM temp.


That is weird my alarm does not go off when i set the BIOS alarm to sound at 60C, I let prime95 run for a while and my TMPIN 2 hit 63C and no beep beeps (case speaker is connected) Thats with using HWMonitor to monitor temps. You sure it wasent the core temp hitting 60C and setting the alarm off.?


----------



## itomic

Yes im sure.


----------



## rawsteel

Does it matter if the CPU Socket temp hits over 60C .?


----------



## itomic

If your comp does not shout down, then it isnt overheated ! Phenom II X4 has 62C as a maximu operating temperature, but it will not shout down on 62C. FX 81xx has 61C, but FX chips have much higer tolerance for high temperature.


----------



## M3TAl

As long as my CORE is under 62C I could care less what the socket is







. But I guess if your socket is really hot it's right by your VRM so maybe it gets your VRM hotter too.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Can I join? My old 790x UD4P died recently and I went with a 970a UD3 as a replacement.
Seems like the best non-SLI/Crossfire board out there right now for AM3+.

After reading the posts about the NB temp concerns, and upon close visual inspection, I decided to swap out the NB heatsink on the 970a for the NB/VRM heatsink on my old 790x.

The fit was about perfect. The only issue I ran into was the NB heatsink pins on the 970a are much wider then the pin holes in the 790x NB heatsink, they would not fit.
The mounting holes for the NB heatsink on the 970a motherboard are also extra wide to accommodate those wider new pins, so the old 790x NB heatsink pins wouldn't fit.

Ended up using some very small nylon nuts to secure the 790x heatsink on to the 970a board with the smaller pins (basically washer mod with nuts).



Since the holes on the board were so big, using the tiny nylon washers there was alot of flex.



The VRM heatsink portion mounted with the original pins. I liked the thermal pad Gigabyte put on the stock 970a VRM heatsink so I reused it.
I'll try some of the Fujipoly I have leftover if I end up not happy with the temps. Used Pro PK1 on the NB.

Can't report temps now because my memory hasn't arrived yet. Still got a couple of days to tinker around with something until then.



One of these days I'll get a better camera.


----------



## rawsteel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> If your comp does not shout down, then it isnt overheated ! Phenom II X4 has 62C as a maximu operating temperature, but it will not shout down on 62C. FX 81xx has 61C, but FX chips have much higer tolerance for high temperature.


So are we talking about the core temp, cpu temp or the socket temp this is really confusing.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Mounted the stock VRM and NB heatsinks from the 970a onto the old 790x motherboard today and noticed something.
The pins Gigabyte used on the stock 970a VRM heatsink are quite long. About twice as long as the normal pin you'd see on a heatsink like this.

When I first got my 970a UD3 I wiggled the heatsinks around and the only one that moved excessively was the VRM heatsink on the 970a board.
I could still tap the stock VRM heatsink ever so lightly with my finger and it would move after I mounted it on the old 790x board with the long pins.
Just like when it was mounted originally on the 970a.

Figured I'd try the washer mod to tighten things up on the 790x heatsink with the linger pins and it helped, but nothing like using a normal length pin.
Got a collection of mounting pins taken off past boards. Used some smaller pins from my collection and the mount now on the 790x VRM heatsink is very nice.
Could still do the washer mod on the smaller pins, to get it super tight, although I don't think it's necessary. It looks like the board warps slightly when I do it.

So to sum it up if your not happy with the stock VRM mount on your 970/990 it might be a good idea to use a shorter pin instead of the washer mod.
Using a shorter pin just fits so much better and more natural then the longer pins Gigabyte provided, it makes me wonder why they did this.


----------



## Superkv2

hi,
i have the GA-970A-DS3 with a phenom II x4 3.2GHz, with a 460 GTX.
And the problem is that i am getting 67ºC at the north brige (TMPIN2) just when i start the PC, and up to 90ºC when i run a game like GTA4 or BF3 so the PC starts making a by "Biiip" noise.
is the motherboard too bad for games or which is the problem? thanks


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

I would suggest to anyone who has any of the boards in this family to change the thermal paste on the NB. Even a good quality thermal pad on the NB would probably work better than the stock thermal paste Gigabyte used on it.

The stock paste on my NB was pink and very hard. Reminded me of old dried out bubblegum. Very sticky. This was before I even powered the motherboard on for the first time.

That stock pink paste or pad, whatever it is, took some time to clean off too. Needed alot of WD 40 and a small plastic scrapper. I would think just about any thermal paste (non-conductive) would work better than the pink stuff Gigabyte used.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superkv2*
> 
> hi,
> i have the GA-970A-DS3 with a phenom II x4 3.2GHz, with a 460 GTX.
> And the problem is that i am getting 67ºC at the north brige (TMPIN2) just when i start the PC, and up to 90ºC when i run a game like GTA4 or BF3 so the PC starts making a by "Biiip" noise.
> is the motherboard too bad for games or which is the problem? thanks


TMPIN2 is CPU Socket temp. What voltages are you running?


----------



## mezmenir

Update: Firmware version F13b (BETA!) has been released for the 990XA-UD3.

Updated AHCI/RAID versions, and new CPU AGESA. Actually a decent update, if only it didn't carry the beta monkier. Newer AMD RAID roms have improved caching, IIRC.


----------



## rawsteel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoomThruPoom*
> 
> I would suggest to anyone who has any of the boards in this family to change the thermal paste on the NB. Even a good quality thermal pad on the NB would probably work better than the stock thermal paste Gigabyte used on it.
> The stock paste on my NB was pink and very hard. Reminded me of old dried out bubblegum. Very sticky. This was before I even powered the motherboard on for the first time.
> That stock pink paste or pad, whatever it is, took some time to clean off too. Needed alot of WD 40 and a small plastic scrapper. I would think just about any thermal paste (non-conductive) would work better than the pink stuff Gigabyte used.


You would expect better from gigabyte then to use thick hard pink paste.. I am starting regret not spending the extra money and buying a ASUS Crosshair V over this board with all its voltage issues and such


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Seen some pictures of some other 970/990 NB heatsinks and it looked like they used a grey pad or tape. I have seen this pink bubblegum paste/pad before on other boards in the past.
Never been able to figure out if its TIM or a thick pad, and hate cleaning off the stuff. This however is my first experience in dealing with this pink stuff, brand new from the factory.

This crappy TIM/adhesive/pad whatever is just as much of a pain to work with fresh brand new, as it is on a 6 year old machine that's never been dusted out once and runs 70c daily.
Doesn't matter if this stuff is new or old it's always dry, hard and sticky.


----------



## Superkv2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> TMPIN2 is CPU Socket temp. What voltages are you running?


this is the screenshoot i took ten minutes after start the PC


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Update: Firmware version F13b (BETA!) has been released for the 990XA-UD3.
> Updated AHCI/RAID versions, and new CPU AGESA. Actually a decent update, if only it didn't carry the beta monkier. Newer AMD RAID roms have improved caching, IIRC.


Version F7c for the 970A-UD3 as well. CPU Support List says F7c added support for Opteron 3250/3260. Seems they made a typo too. 3260 22nm??


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mezmenir

Personal update; I am loving F13b! Hope it stays this good in the official release. The only flaw is that it retains the same MOS protection that F12 had, and for some reason, the POST cycle seems to really dislike my overclock, in really random intervals. It's no big deal, just a quick tap of the reset button, don't even have to go back into the BIOS to load the profile. Other than that, the in-OS stability is rock solid, and it seems to perform a little more smoothly when copying around large files. All in all, a solid addition to a great board.


----------



## lutsar

4ghz 14x286fsb 9-9-9-27 1587mhz memory not stable
4ghz 14x286 9-9-9-27 1125mhz memory is stable
cpu stock speed 9-9-9-27 1600mhz memory is stable

Why my 4ghz memory is not stable and cpu stock speed same timing and stuff is?


----------



## naughtynazgul

Hey I'm back!

Still having performance problems but I figured out the overclock.

Is it really as simple as setting the CPU FSB from 200 to 220 to get 3.8ghz and ram up to 1600?.

That seems a little too easy.

Attempting to repair Windows installation since the new motherboard was swapped in without reformatting. Hopefully that should fix the performance issues right?


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Okay so finally got the time to play around with my 970a ud3 today, unexpectedly had to work all weekend.









Don't got windows on it yet or nothing just updated the bios to F6. CPU temp is idling in the 30's, NB and VRM heatsink is barley warm to the touch.

This is just sitting in BIOS though at 1.424 volts CPU. I see when I set the system voltage control from auto to manual the CPU idles at 1.440 volts, changed nothing else.

LLC setting was auto. Seems the LLC setting on regular also makes the CPU idle volts 1.424 whether the system voltage control is set to auto or manual.

Change the LLC to extreme and the CPU idles at 1.440 volts again no matter if system voltage control set to auto or manual. Interesting.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naughtynazgul*
> 
> Is it really as simple as setting the CPU FSB from 200 to 220 to get 3.8ghz and ram up to 1600?


Well you have to take into account whether or not a voltage increase is needed for those speeds and also 220 FSB will result in 2.2ghz cpu-nb speed... If no voltage increase is needed then IT IS THAT EASY.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutsar*
> 
> 4ghz 14x286fsb 9-9-9-27 1587mhz memory not stable
> 4ghz 14x286 9-9-9-27 1125mhz memory is stable
> cpu stock speed 9-9-9-27 1600mhz memory is stable
> Why my 4ghz memory is not stable and cpu stock speed same timing and stuff is?


Depends on your setup as a whole, have you tried increasing the vDIMM or vCPU/NB at all? Sounds like it needs a little more juice on the IMC. If all else fails, increase tRFC by 1 increment, it generally aides a ton in stability at no cost in performance when FSB >280.


----------



## lutsar

i have anything volted and not help
i have high end board ud7 and 1866mhz 1.5v rams


----------



## newbie222

Some people suggest that on Gigabyte boards the memory should be placed in slots 3 and 4 for higher overclock frequency. I haven't tried that personally but my 990XA board cannot do 1866 with AMD 960T, only up to 1734Mhz. RAM is in slots 1 and 2.
RAM is rated at 1866Mhz BTW.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbie222*
> 
> Some people suggest that on Gigabyte boards the memory should be placed in slots 3 and 4 for higher overclock frequency. I haven't tried that personally but my 990XA board cannot do 1866 with AMD 960T, only up to 1734Mhz. RAM is in slots 1 and 2.
> RAM is rated at 1866Mhz BTW.


Mine's in slots 2 & 1(white slots on 970A-UD3). The slots are numbered 4,2,3,1(4 being Blue and closest to the cpu socket) according to the manual. And this is what the manual recommends: "when enabling Dual Channel mode with two memory modules, we recommend that you install them in the DDR3_1 and DDR3_2 sockets."


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

OK, as an update, my 970a modded with the VRM/NB heatsink off GA MA790X UD4P is nothing really impressing.

Was getting 60's at load on the NB with stock volts. Once the volts are played with I'm getting close to 80c (78).

Plan on upgrading the 212+ soon so while I'm in there I'll probably reseat the NB heatsink. Might have put on little much PK1 the first time.

VRM heatsink don't feel too bad at full load compared to the NB.


----------



## itomic

Did anyone flashed 970 UD3 with latest BIOS ??


----------



## M3TAl

I still strongly believe none of the TMPIN's are a NB temp. They are a random sensor on mobo, CPU Socket temp, and possibly VRM temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Did anyone flashed 970 UD3 with latest BIOS ??


I'll wait till it's not a beta bios.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Did anyone flashed 970 UD3 with latest BIOS ??


I'm waiting as well. The F6 bios has been very good to me. Even managed to get booting from thumbdrive working.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Been using Adia64 and Open Hardware Monitor to check temps. NB heatsink is the hottest heatsink to touch on my system. Whether idle or load. I would believe the temp in Open Hardware Monitor (temp #3) to be the NB temp.

The other temps in Open Hardware Monitor (temps #1 & #2) match perfectly with CPU socket temp and motherboard temp in Adia64.

Aida64 has no temp for any chipsets on my rig and I have the latest version of the software.

Not surprised to much that the NB gets hot on the board, it did on my last one, and one before.

Don't have any side intake and the memory blades kinda block the NB heatsink from getting air from my front intake.
Not to mention the 480 under it and CPU socket above, seems like it's in a bad spot by design and will inherently get hot.

Maybe why the NB is in a different spot on the UD7, although I've read UD7 owners report hot NB temps as well.


----------



## M3TAl

Never used open hw monitor, I'll have to check it out. Can't help but notice were both 955 c3 @4ghz, mushkin redlines, and mine hits 1.488v under 100% load too. 1.456-1.472v on idle. Haven't really tested stability on mine yet, nothing more than 20min prime95. O and we both have a cm 690/2 lol.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Nice!









Also have cpu nb at 2.8 @ 1.3v right now 8 hours prime stable. Pretty sure I could go alittle further but I need better cooling at this point. Next was going to play with the ram.

If I can run them at what you've gotten yours down to (timings) I'll be happy.


----------



## M3TAl

My timings are deceiving. That's at 1333mhz (this redline rated for 1866 9-9-9-27 1T) and I havent tried going over 1333 at those timings and I haven't tried lower timings either. Those timings are from some secondary XMP profile I found that was rated at some weird speed... 1260mhz or something like that.

My NB is stock atm because there's something wrong with my temps with my kuhler 620, ever since I remounted with mx-2 my temps are worse. And after moving to my new 690 II temps got even worse again lol... I just haven't found the best position for the radiator yet with how my fans are setup. Going to test every possible combination known to man this weekend and compare temps. After that I'll remount the block.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Yeah these are the Redlines I got
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226305

Generally I don't pay to much attention to Newegg reviews, but the review from the guy with the same board and 960 swayed me into getting these.

He wasn't lying. Auto-detected for me the same way.


----------



## M3TAl

I got mine because I'm a bit of a Mushkin fan. And these are 1866 and costed 59.99 as compared to the other 1600 redline/blackline for same price or more from newegg, and right now they're 57.99. Also 1866 for piledriver.

MushkinSean over at the Mushkin forums also said these were brand new to the market and used newer IC's than the other redlines so that convinced me.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

So, has anyone tried the latest beta bios for the 970A-UD3? I can't find any mention of it on the net and I'm not gonna install it until I hear form some people who have tried it out.


----------



## M3TAl

Still waiting for the final release here... Haven't found any user experience with it either. Doesn't seem anyone's trying it or they're just not telling us they're trying it


----------



## mezmenir

Just my two cents here over the 970 board as I have no experience with it, but if the current beta is anything like the one for the 990XA, it should be pretty awesome. Performance and stability was great with F13b (current beta), but I ended up havng to RMA the board for dying SATA controllers


----------



## adizz

I was wondering what TMPIN2 is, it is always high and goes upto 70C+ when gaming. Does it have something to do with the FETs?


----------



## M3TAl

A few of us have come to the conclusion that tmpin2 is cpu socket temp.


----------



## rawsteel

Do the rev 1.1 of these boards with LLC still have the hot TMPIN2 issues.? or the S3 sleep state issues


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel*
> 
> Do the rev 1.1 of these boards with LLC still have the hot TMPIN2 issues.? or the S3 sleep state issues


Couldn't say regarding S3, I don't use it. TMPIN2 on my board has always maxed around 59C during stressing, revision 1.1, CPU at 4200.


----------



## kenmore81

970A-UD3 updated from F4 to F6

So I just did my bios update and re-did my OC settings. All is well, stable on OCCT for 30+ min. Cores at 55°c TMP2 hanging at 67°c with my 212+ @ 4.4GHz. So before i start messing around too much i was curious if anyone has tried pushing their OC a little higher on F6 or maybe able to keep their OC atable at a lower voltage.

Right now I'm maxed out with my temps but does anyone have any recommendations as to how to reach the 4.5ghz mark now that F6 is out and F7 is in beta?

Currently
mobo 970A-UD3
CPU FX8120
1.35vcore (llc set on extreme)
Fsb 220
Cpu multi x20
Other multi x11 (ht and the other one)
Ram is at 1.65v
NB v is 1.15v
HT v is 1.25v (or vise versa cant remember)

Yes all my auto controls are set to manual or disable CnQ etc


----------



## itomic

What voltage u get in P95 at full load ??


----------



## kenmore81

I get about 1.4ish on stress testing like 1.42-1.44 is the highest I've seen. But i have only tested my last settings when i was using F4 bios. I'm going to try to drop my voltage in hopes that it'll stay stable with the new revised F6.
Let me rephrase that I use my old setting in the new bios.


----------



## itomic

OK, i would like to know what voltage u gate to keep it stabel @ 4.4Ghz and what voltage did u set in BIOS. For example, if u set it in BIOS to say 1.4V, what voltage it will show in CPU-Z undrr P95 load. When u try it, let me know







. I also wait for F7Beta BIOS feedback, but nothing so far.


----------



## kenmore81

So here are the two configurations i have gotten to run stable for 30 min on OCCT

I had my computer hooked up in the basement. But I moved it up to the 2nd floor to see how the temps reacted. So depending on what your ambient temps are, you may or may not wanna use these. If i back off the voltage one notch then i'm good up here but that drops me to 4.29GHz.

Here are my 4.4GHz specs tho. I will list them side by side so be sure to seperate the two. Should be obvious though.

4.4 GHz | 4.41GHz
CPU Clock Ratio x20 | x18
CPU NB Freq x11 | x10
CPU Host Clock 220 | 245
HT Link Freq x11 | x10
Mem Clock x6.66 | x6.66 (i use 1600MHz RAM)
DRam Voltage 1.65v | 1.65v
NB Voltage 1.150v | 1.175v
HT Link Voltage 1.250v | 1.275v
CPU Voltage 1.350v | 1.350v

While Stress Testing it displayed 1.39v on VCore in both settings. I just upgraded to OCCT 3.4.1
OCCT displays temps and voltages and everything, you can have it shutdown testing at certain limits as well. Uses HWMonitor built into the program. It's said running OCCT for 30 minutes is the same as running Prime95 for 12 hours or something like that. Plus has high heat settings and error checking settings.

My LLC is set to Extreme
Hardware Thermal Control is set to disable
CPU warning temp is set to 70c which actually freezes up the computer when it hits 70c
now the 70c is the socket temp not the core temps.

I set my TMP2 (socket temp) to 70c and my core temps to 55c in the settings menu in OCCT.


----------



## mezmenir

Messed with goat, got horns.







Sorry for crappy phone picture, but yeah. I think it was VRM or PSU failure. Leaning more twoard PSU since I took the sinks off the board and it looks 100% fine, other than THAT ^.

By the way, I had to cut the EPS12 connector wire, because it permanently fused to the socket.

EDIT: It just spontaneously happened, while I was messing with Windows. 0% CPU stress, and not even running 4.2. Just got the board back from RMA and I was running 4.05 at 1.408v. Computer up and shut off, and upon taking it apart, that.


----------



## kenmore81

Dude that sux! What psu were u using?


----------



## M3TAl

O man that's nasty! Wonder what caused it. Now I'm scared.

So does the board even work now? Is the EPS connector fused to the board connector?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenmore81*
> 
> Dude that sux! What psu were u using?


His rig details say Silverstone Strider 750.


----------



## kenmore81

Yea after i posted that i realized that it was probably in his rig details. Silly me


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> O man that's nasty! Wonder what caused it. Now I'm scared.
> So does the board even work now? Is the EPS connector fused to the board connector?


Yeah it's fused pretty hard, the bottom 4 might be possible to get off but I dunno about the top 4. No clue if the board still works, but it definitely wouldn't post (which I why I took it apart), oddly enough, the PSU still works fine haha. Need to go get a 9v in the morning for my multimeter, I'm curious about the PSU.

EDIT: I put the CPU and RAM into my old M4A board again, they are still alive! lol


----------



## hex65000

I think the VRMs in my 990xa have given up on me. It just cut out while the machine was sitting idle at a web page and refused to come back. I would hit the power button and things would briefly try to spin up and then less than a second later the machine would stay off. I suspected either the MB or power supply at that point. I tried a few swap-outs and concluded it was the MB. I decided to gamble with an ASUS board and everything works again -- leading me to feel very confident that the board died.

I've opened a support ticket with Gigabyte. We will see how that goes. I guess I can always start complaining on Newegg if it becomes a real issue. :|

Hex.
[ Wonders that how any of these manufacturers do anything with the awful level of tech support they provide... ]


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hex65000*
> 
> I think the VRMs in my 990xa have given up on me. It just cut out while the machine was sitting idle at a web page and refused to come back. I would hit the power button and things would briefly try to spin up and then less than a second later the machine would stay off. I suspected either the MB or power supply at that point. I tried a few swap-outs and concluded it was the MB. I decided to gamble with an ASUS board and everything works again -- leading me to feel very confident that the board died.
> I've opened a support ticket with Gigabyte. We will see how that goes. I guess I can always start complaining on Newegg if it becomes a real issue. :|
> Hex.
> [ Wonders that how any of these manufacturers do anything with the awful level of tech support they provide... ]


Pretty much the same thing that happened to my poor fried board as seen above, ^, just failed while idling pretty much. Wouldn't turn back on. Odd though, you were only running 3.83Ghz, what was your vCore like? I sort of understand mine failing at least, if it was my VRM... Even though mine was rolling at 1.408 when it actually did die.


----------



## hex65000

I was running at 1.375V. There was a point where I bumped it to 1.4V but I brought it back down after some dorking. I was trying to hit 4GHz with all cores stable and I just never got there. With the Asus board that replaced it, I'm just running stock until I get a chance to read through the manual before I start OCing again.

Still, my failure was pretty quiet overall. The machine rebooted, out of the blue while I was away from keyboard. I then thought "Hmm. Must have been a random, err. Let's look at the event logs." I log into Windows 7, and the machine shut down. Never to awaken again.

So far my experience with tech support has been annoying. I kind of expected it though. Mind you I know Asus tech support is garbage and if you go by Newegg, you have almost a 50/50 shot at the motherboard being a winner.

I still liked the expansion card layout of the 990xa better even though it has problems too.

Hex.
[ Fears he's just getting too old when I just want to be downright mean with the "service reps" because they just are not helpful. ::grump:: ]


----------



## M3TAl

This is pretty crazy. I ran 1.375V 955 @ 3.68ghz and 1.3V 2.6ghz cpu-nb or so for about 1 year straight on a mATX 3+1 phase Gigabyte board with the enzotech vrm cooling. The vrm typically ran 60-75C but she never died. And these 8+2 phase are crappin out with only 1.375-1.4v?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> This is pretty crazy. I ran 1.375V 955 @ 3.68ghz and 1.3V 2.6ghz cpu-nb or so for about 1 year straight on a mATX 3+1 phase Gigabyte board with the enzotech vrm cooling. The vrm typically ran 60-75C but she never died. And these 8+2 phase are crappin out with only 1.375-1.4v?


Not 100% on how Gigabyte RMA service works, but before I sent my board back for RMA due to the SATA ports being bad, I used it for about a year at 1.48-1.52v. I was being gentle with the 1.408 settings









EDIT: Also ran between 1.250v and 1.30v on the CPUNB, but you also have a quad, Thuban is slightly more power hungry with an overclock.


----------



## Marshock

Help!

Trying to update BIOS from F9 to F12.

Does the F12 include all of the changes in previous BIOS versions?

How i do flash it? I understand i need to paste the files in a USB drive and then boot from it? Or press some button during post?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshock*
> 
> Help!
> Trying to update BIOS from F9 to F12.
> Does the F12 include all of the changes in previous BIOS versions?
> How i do flash it? I understand i need to paste the files in a USB drive and then boot from it? Or press some button during post?


Chapter 4 of the manual should cover bios updating. You can use Q-Flash.

Extract the compressed bios file to your usb flash drive. The flash drive must be FAT32/16/12 file system. Restart your system and press the End key or enter bios and press F8 key. Select Update BIOS from Drive, select HDD 0-0, and select the bios file.


----------



## Medvednic

I want to buy a new motherboard so I would be able to upgrade my CPU later (one of the new FX CPU's) and I don't know which board to select: 990XA or 970A? the only thing that bothers me is the 4800 MT/s hyper transfort bus on the 970A, while the 990XA has 5200 MT/s... from what I read I sould be getting the 970 because I only use one GPU.
does this really matter? especially if I plan to upgrade to newer FX CPU's later.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medvednic*
> 
> I want to buy a new motherboard so I would be able to upgrade my CPU later (one of the new FX CPU's) and I don't know which board to select: 990XA or 970A? the only thing that bothers me is the 4800 MT/s hyper transfort bus on the 970A, while the 990XA has 5200 MT/s... from what I read I sould be getting the 970 because I only use one GPU.
> does this really matter? especially if I plan to upgrade to newer FX CPU's later.


If you're planning on using just one GPU, the 970A-UD3 will serve you just fine.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medvednic*
> 
> I want to buy a new motherboard so I would be able to upgrade my CPU later (one of the new FX CPU's) and I don't know which board to select: 990XA or 970A? the only thing that bothers me is the 4800 MT/s hyper transfort bus on the 970A, while the 990XA has 5200 MT/s... from what I read I sould be getting the 970 because I only use one GPU.
> does this really matter? especially if I plan to upgrade to newer FX CPU's later.


I'm kinda curious about the difference in hyper transport bus speed between the models as well.


----------



## Yourflyisdwn

Hey everyone, kinda a tech newbie, but im having BIOS problems with the 970A. I updated my BIOS from F7 to F10 and according to my BIOS settings, I have the updated BIOS now. I boot the computer and get the option of running a repair, and running windows normally.

Here is where it gets very frustrating to troubleshoot. It constantly provides different errors and blue/blackSOD, nothing is ever consistent. Sometimes I am actually able to get to my desktop for up to 3 or 4 minutes before I get the BSOD again. Most of the time when i choose repair, it loads the white bar and then goes back to the boot menu. A few times the start-up repair has actually gone through to the repair screen, but it finds nothing and asks me to restart. My current problem is when i choose start windows normally, the "starting windows" splash screen shows up, I getting a quick BSOD, and then it restarts. When it restarts, it comes up saying "Begin to update Backup BIOS to latest version...Writing BIOS Image.........." etc.

Knowing how this has been progressing for me these past few days, a new error will take its place. Ive been searching forums for days and im close to imploding from all this ridiculousness. I'm literally out of options and im up for all suggestions.


----------



## M3TAl

There is no F10 bios for the 970A-UD3 (which I'm assuming the is 970 board you have). The most recent bios is F6 and there is a F7c BETA bios. Either you are running the wrong bios for your board (assuming you have 970A-UD3), your voltages are wrong for something, or your memory might be bad. Many other things could be wrong too... We need full details of your rig. Fill out the rig builder


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

I think he's talking 'bout the 970a-d3. If it were me, I'd either go back to the f7 bios that you had good experience with, or go to the f11c beta bios and give it a go. I've read some strange things about the more recent bios versions not playing so well with older (deneb) chips like the 955 because of optimizations made for the fx lineup although I can't vouch for this myself.

Edit: If I were you I'd try to at least get the f9 bios working since it has the VRM-MOS protection.


----------



## rawsteel

I did some Undervolting on my CPU and set it to 1.3125 but hwmonitor is reporting that the max voltage it reaches is 1.38 causing temp spikes. why am i getting Vgain and not Vdroop


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel*
> 
> I did some Undervolting on my CPU and set it to 1.3125 but hwmonitor is reporting that the max voltage it reaches is 1.38 causing temp spikes. why am i getting Vgain and not Vdroop


Turn down your LLC setting in the advanced BIOS options. Auto sets it to Extreme by default. Vdroop is a joke, LLC is the problem.


----------



## rawsteel

Im using a rev 1.0 board with no LLC which would probably explain things but i can not turn it off as i dont have any.


----------



## mezmenir

Is it stable at all if you lower the vcore any more then? Sucks that yours is locked like that, I believe the ones that don't have the option have it permanently stuck on "Ultra High", at least from it how affects your load voltages. Extreme is just ridiculous, they really should have omitted that one lol


----------



## petsasj

Hey guys,

New owner here of a 970A-UD3. I used to have an Asus motherboard paired with a X3 Athlon II 435 and 4GB DDR2 memory, but the motherboard and RAM failed and they were replaced with this motherboard + some Corsair Vengeance DDR3 RAM. Anyway, that's not the point.

First off, I'd like to give my 2 cents on the TEMPIN2 temperature reading. Some of you say it's the VRM, others say it's the NB, others say it's the CPU Socket. I noticed something very strange. I am on F7c BIOS revision. When I start my PC i notice that the relation between CPU temp and TEMPIN2 is about 12 degrees Celsius higher for the TEMPIN2. However, if I put my pc into sleep mode and wake it up immediately, CPU temp = TEMPIN2. I've done this "test" a few times these couple of days and after the sleep mode, TEMPIN2 is the same temp as the CPU. Can you guys please test this as well? If that's the case, then there's something wrong. If nothing is wrong, then my guess is that TEMPIN2 is indeed CPU Socket temperature reading.

As an example: I boot into windows, open HWmonitor, TEMPIN2 = 43C, CPU=31C. Go into sleep mode and wake up system immediately" TEMPIN2=31C, CPU=31C.

And one question/opinion for you guys: I was planning on getting a 3770K + a new mobo before my previous system went ka-boom. The price of a good z77 mobo and for the 3770k is around 550 Euro (~700 USD) in my country. That's about one month's payment for me (I live in Greece which is plagued by the economic crisis). Now since the warranty replacement happened this means I can go for an AM3+ processor. The FX8150 is rather weak from what I've researched. So my question is, do you reckon this motherboard will be good enough for the next gen Piledriver CPUs? I'm a Computer Engineer and I need a faster processor than the one I currently own. I don't plan to CF/SLI (I own a 6870 now, might get a 7970 when prices drop). If not, I'll go back to gathering money for the Intel setup =/ Would love to hear some more insight on this.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petsasj*
> 
> Hey guys,
> New owner here of a 970A-UD3. I used to have an Asus motherboard paired with a X3 Athlon II 435 and 4GB DDR2 memory, but the motherboard and RAM failed and they were replaced with this motherboard + some Corsair Vengeance DDR3 RAM. Anyway, that's not the point.
> First off, I'd like to give my 2 cents on the TEMPIN2 temperature reading. Some of you say it's the VRM, others say it's the NB, others say it's the CPU Socket. I noticed something very strange. I am on F7c BIOS revision. When I start my PC i notice that the relation between CPU temp and TEMPIN2 is about 12 degrees Celsius higher for the TEMPIN2. However, if I put my pc into sleep mode and wake it up immediately, CPU temp = TEMPIN2. I've done this "test" a few times these couple of days and after the sleep mode, TEMPIN2 is the same temp as the CPU. Can you guys please test this as well? If that's the case, then there's something wrong. If nothing is wrong, then my guess is that TEMPIN2 is indeed CPU Socket temperature reading.
> As an example: I boot into windows, open HWmonitor, TEMPIN2 = 43C, CPU=31C. Go into sleep mode and wake up system immediately" TEMPIN2=31C, CPU=31C.
> And one question/opinion for you guys: I was planning on getting a 3770K + a new mobo before my previous system went ka-boom. The price of a good z77 mobo and for the 3770k is around 550 Euro (~700 USD) in my country. That's about one month's payment for me (I live in Greece which is plagued by the economic crisis). Now since the warranty replacement happened this means I can go for an AM3+ processor. The FX8150 is rather weak from what I've researched. So my question is, do you reckon this motherboard will be good enough for the next gen Piledriver CPUs? I'm a Computer Engineer and I need a faster processor than the one I currently own. I don't plan to CF/SLI (I own a 6870 now, might get a 7970 when prices drop). If not, I'll go back to gathering money for the Intel setup =/ Would love to hear some more insight on this.


Assuming you don't need all the bells and whistles, it should be fine. You might want to get some cooling for the VRMs though, as they don't really play well with high wattage CPUs when you try to overclock. Any current gen board -should- be adequate for Piledriver, only time will tell.

The FX8150 is only weak in keeping up with gaming. What sort of workloads do you have as an engineer? I'd imagine CAD rendering and such, correct? If so, and it threads well, the 8150 will trounce cheaper Intel offerings (2500K-2600K).

Edit: By the way, the CPU socket does not contain a physical temperature sensor. It's another one of AMDs specifications, and equations. The true sensor is on-die, and everything is calculated from it. Sadly we can't see that one, and it measures the most important temperature, Tjunction. (My personal collective of information nowadays points to this. Not 1000% set in stone, but go look at the AMD whitepapers and forum threads here and do a little thought.)


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

The TEMPIN2 wake from sleep bug has been around forever. as far as cpu's go, I suggest waiting to see what AMD has in store as they should have some new cpu's out soon. If its a bust then...... you can make a deal with the devil


----------



## Yourflyisdwn

Thanks Z3R0, that is my model, and ill give it a try if i can get this thing to read my USB. My rig is now in my signature, no idea how to share it otherwise. If anyone else has any more advice if this doesnt work that'd be great!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yourflyisdwn*
> 
> Thanks Z3R0, that is my model, and ill give it a try if i can get this thing to read my USB. My rig is now in my signature, no idea how to share it otherwise. If anyone else has any more advice if this doesnt work that'd be great!


What speed are you trying to run that 16gb ram at? 1600? 1866?


----------



## Yourflyisdwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What speed are you trying to run that 16gb ram at? 1600? 1866?


Again, new to fiddling with the BIOS, but would this be the Memory Clock? if so, 1333 Mhz


----------



## M3TAl

Well then it probably isn't a problem with the board and the 16gb. Sometimes the board can struggle doing 16gb at higher speeds. You might still have some bad sticks though. If a new bios version doesn't help I would run Memtest86+ on them.


----------



## Yourflyisdwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well then it probably isn't a problem with the board and the 16gb. Sometimes the board can struggle doing 16gb at higher speeds. You might still have some bad sticks though. If a new bios version doesn't help I would run Memtest86+ on them.


Will do, although a problem I'm having now is that the computer won't read the BIOS that is on my flashdrive. If i backup my current bios to the flashdrive, it shows up, but nothing i put on it from a separate computer shows up. So now i can't update or downgrade my bios. I am almost positive that returning my bios to F7 will help instead of harm. I checked my RAM yesterday (pulling the sticks one by one) and they all seemed to work, but the RAM worked fine before i updated my bios so i dont know why they would stop working after the bios update?


----------



## M3TAl

The flash drive is formatted to FAT16/32 format and has the uncompressed bios file on it? Ex: 970AD3.F10


----------



## xd_1771

Editing main post because the *970A-D*3 now has a Rev 1.4! Looks like a PCB rev. First BIOS is F10.


----------



## xd_1771

*Heads up, everyone!*
*LIMITED TIME OFFER*: If you buy a GA-970A-UD3 on Newegg for $110 shipped you get a free 2x4GB DDR3-1600 kit, worth ~$40!

And the GA-990XA-UD3 has a $10 off coupon making it $120 shipped/$110 AR until September 3rd.

In other news, it's been a week actually since the first anniversary of me having bought my 990XA which means I can claim that I've been running this board for a year


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> *Heads up, everyone!*
> *LIMITED TIME OFFER*: If you buy a GA-970A-UD3 on Newegg for $110 shipped you get a free 2x4GB DDR3-1600 kit, worth ~$40!
> And the GA-990XA-UD3 has a $10 off coupon making it $120 shipped/$110 AR until September 3rd.
> 
> In other news, it's been a week actually since the first anniversary of me having bought my 990XA which means I can claim that I've been running this board for a year


Thanks for the heads-up XD. That makes both of those extremely attractive. Do you go with the single x16 and 8 gigs free ram, or $10 more for the 2 lanes? Choices choices







I can honestly say if I had the cash I would buy.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> *Heads up, everyone!*
> *LIMITED TIME OFFER*: If you buy a GA-970A-UD3 on Newegg for $110 shipped you get a free 2x4GB DDR3-1600 kit, worth ~$40!
> And the GA-990XA-UD3 has a $10 off coupon making it $120 shipped/$110 AR until September 3rd.
> 
> In other news, it's been a week actually since the first anniversary of me having bought my 990XA which means I can claim that I've been running this board for a year


I need a job


----------



## xd_1771

I can't see multi-card setups being that much popular in today's age given the ridiculous performance that can already be given by a single card. I like the 970A deal better ><


----------



## petsasj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Assuming you don't need all the bells and whistles, it should be fine. You might want to get some cooling for the VRMs though, as they don't really play well with high wattage CPUs when you try to overclock. Any current gen board -should- be adequate for Piledriver, only time will tell.
> The FX8150 is only weak in keeping up with gaming. What sort of workloads do you have as an engineer? I'd imagine CAD rendering and such, correct? If so, and it threads well, the 8150 will trounce cheaper Intel offerings (2500K-2600K).
> Edit: By the way, the CPU socket does not contain a physical temperature sensor. It's another one of AMDs specifications, and equations. The true sensor is on-die, and everything is calculated from it. Sadly we can't see that one, and it measures the most important temperature, Tjunction. (My personal collective of information nowadays points to this. Not 1000% set in stone, but go look at the AMD whitepapers and forum threads here and do a little thought.)


Thank you very much for your reply.

Well, I've been rebuilding my PC for the last couple of months (starting June) and the Mobo/CPU is pretty much all I have to decide. So far I purchased (except CPU/Mobo):
16GB Corsair Vengeance CL9
Sapphire HD6870
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
Corsair H60 with 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM Fans

So this system is fairly "new" and the last bit of the puzzle is the motherboard and CPU. I mention this because if you asked me 3 months ago if I game on this rig, i'd reply no, but now I do occasionally game in this PC (Batman A.C., Dirt 3, that kind of stuff).

As an engineer I do lots of program compiling (takes absolute ages on my X3), CAD, Matlab and that sort of stuff. So I guess now that the 8150 is not my best choice. Also I doubt the H60 will be able to keep the FX-8150 cool enough. I will most likely wait for the FX-8350 to get released so I can compare, I hope it's going to be better this time.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petsasj*
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> Well, I've been rebuilding my PC for the last couple of months (starting June) and the Mobo/CPU is pretty much all I have to decide. So far I purchased (except CPU/Mobo):
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance CL9
> Sapphire HD6870
> OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
> Corsair H60 with 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM Fans
> So this system is fairly "new" and the last bit of the puzzle is the motherboard and CPU. I mention this because if you asked me 3 months ago if I game on this rig, i'd reply no, but now I do occasionally game in this PC (Batman A.C., Dirt 3, that kind of stuff).
> As an engineer I do lots of program compiling (takes absolute ages on my X3), CAD, Matlab and that sort of stuff. So I guess now that the 8150 is not my best choice. Also I doubt the H60 will be able to keep the FX-8150 cool enough. I will most likely wait for the FX-8350 to get released so I can compare, I hope it's going to be better this time.


Piledriver breeng a loot ooof goooodddineeesss


----------



## DragonLordZ

Hey guys, I just got a GA-970A-DS3 motherboard and I can't get either a gtx 560 Ti or a HD5770 to display any sort of image from the computer, can't even get to the bios menu to see if anything is wrong there either.

I have tried using HDMI, DVI and a DVI to VGA adapter all to no avail, the cards have been sufficiently powered and plugged in and they both power on with the fans spinning.

Here is a list of all the parts:

AMD Athlon II X3 3.4 GHZ CPU

CIT 750W PSU

GTX 560 Ti Graphics card

2 x 2GB sticks of corsair XMS 1600 mhz RAM

2 x 1TB Western digital caviar green hard drives

I'm quite stumped here guys, any suggestions?


----------



## M3TAl

Are you getting any beep codes?


----------



## DragonLordZ

Nope, its just not giving out any sort of video signal, although the hard drives have been used before in an earlier version of the same rig but even so, I expect at least some kind of video signal so I can see what I'm doing.

I'm baffled, the card worked in my main rig before so it isn't the card, it powers on so I'm apprehensive to assume its the PCI-E slot (still possible) and both the monitors are good too.

Hmmm...


----------



## PunkX 1

Try booting with just one stick of RAM in different slots.

Don't forget to reset the CMOS jumper


----------



## petsasj

I have another question for you guys:

As you can see from my newly made sig (yey, etc) I have 16GB Corsair Vengeance CL9 ram, running at 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5v. I've been trying to bump the speed a little. See how close to 1866 I can get. No matter WHAT I do it just doesn't boot. Fastest I've been able to reach is 1640Mhz. I've loosened the timings a LOT (12-12-12-45) bumped the volume to 1.65 and I just cannot get past 1640. I'm not actually trying to reach 1866 (although this RAM has been said to reach 1866 easily and 2000 with a little effort), but I was hoping for 1750-1800.

I'm not trying to overclock for everyday performance, since this will add a negligible boost, but just trying to experiment a little.

So I was wondering if you could tell me what's holding me back according to you. Is it the RAM? The board? Or rather the CPU itself (it's an AMD Athlon II X3 435)?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petsasj*
> 
> I have another question for you guys:
> As you can see from my newly made sig (yey, etc) I have 16GB Corsair Vengeance CL9 ram, running at 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5v. I've been trying to bump the speed a little. See how close to 1866 I can get. No matter WHAT I do it just doesn't boot. Fastest I've been able to reach is 1640Mhz. I've loosened the timings a LOT (12-12-12-45) bumped the volume to 1.65 and I just cannot get past 1640. I'm not actually trying to reach 1866 (although this RAM has been said to reach 1866 easily and 2000 with a little effort), but I was hoping for 1750-1800.
> I'm not trying to overclock for everyday performance, since this will add a negligible boost, but just trying to experiment a little.
> So I was wondering if you could tell me what's holding me back according to you. Is it the RAM? The board? Or rather the CPU itself (it's an AMD Athlon II X3 435)?


Its because of the chip's IMC. The X3 s incapable of handling speeds that high. The max I've been able to get out of my Phenom is 1720-ish.


----------



## petsasj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Its because of the chip's IMC. The X3 s incapable of handling speeds that high. The max I've been able to get out of my Phenom is 1720-ish.


Thanks for your reply. I was kinda hoping for that answer







. That means I still could have a chance to OC this RAM when (and if) I get a Piledriver CPU (which is said to support 1866).


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petsasj*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I was kinda hoping for that answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That means I still could have a chance to OC this RAM when (and if) I get a Piledriver CPU (which is said to support 1866).


Yesss you can


----------



## bargzeek

Hi everyone...im a newbie here i have attach a screenshot of my cpuid , i would like to know if my system is in good working also would like to learn if i can tweak the system so it will run very smooth...your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## M3TAl

Your memory timings look very off. 800mhz/1600mhz effective at 2-16-2-22-0??? Not even possible? Either a bug with cpu-z or a bug with your board.

Also your cpu-nb frequency is 800mhz? I don't know too much about bulldozer as I don't have one but shouldn't cpu-nb be at least 2000mhz like athlonII/phenomII?

Edit again: the psu voltages are way out of spec also. 3v, 5v, 12v etc. However this might also be a bug with cpuid hw monitor because there was just recently a post some one made showing hw monitor that had the psu voltages way off as well.


----------



## bargzeek

Yes might be my cpuz has issues, i have never touch anything in the bios yet, i want o maximized all the settings of my hardware to run in its original running speed. but i dont know where to start. Thanks for the response

heres another screenshot i just install the new hw monitor


Also after i have uninstalled the gigabyte easytune software which is included in the mobo driver cd.
i just notice that the memory timing on the cpuid had change but i dont know if that is the correct timings
of my ripjaws memory.

See Screenshot 4


----------



## itomic

U have 1.41V witch is vay to high for 3.7Ghz clock. Turn off turbo and set voltage to 1.2V or 1.25V max for that 3.7Ghz.


----------



## petsasj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> U have 1.41V witch is vay to high for 3.7Ghz clock. Turn off turbo and set voltage to 1.2V or 1.25V max for that 3.7Ghz.


I have an AMD Athlon II X3 435. What CPU Vcore value do you suggest? On Auto it's set @ 1.42v. I use manual and set it @1.3v and it's fine. What do you think?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petsasj*
> 
> I have an AMD Athlon II X3 435. What CPU Vcore value do you suggest? On Auto it's set @ 1.42v. I use manual and set it @1.3v and it's fine. What do you think?


Auto sets it to 1.425v as a default because of AMD CPB. If you disable turbo support in the BIOS it should set 1.3v by default (assuming it's the same for Athlon II as Phenom II). Should be fine to manually set it to 1.30, just make sure it is stable afterward, if you leave turbo on. Otherwise, turning off Turbo support generally gives you a lot more headroom for overclocking within a certain temperature range/voltage. For some reason, Turbo just makes chips hot for no reason- lol.

Anyways, if you have the LLC option in advanced settings, also setting that to "Regular" as opposed to "Auto" generally yeilds better voltages. Auto defaults to "Extreme" with these boards, and extreme overshoots vdroop by MILES.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> i just notice that the memory timing on the cpuid had change but i dont know if that is the correct timings
> of my ripjaws memory.


Look at the SPD tab of CPU-Z. It shows the timings you should be running at for 800/1600mhz. It's the XMP-1600 profile 9-9-9-25-33 2T. Currently your running 11-11-11-28-39.

Go into bios - MB Intelligent Tweaker - DRAM Configuration - DDR3 Timings [Manual]. Then change the appropriate timings.


----------



## bargzeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Look at the SPD tab of CPU-Z. It shows the timings you should be running at for 800/1600mhz. It's the XMP-1600 profile 9-9-9-25-33 2T. Currently your running 11-11-11-28-39.
> Go into bios - MB Intelligent Tweaker - DRAM Configuration - DDR3 Timings [Manual]. Then change the appropriate timings.


Hi thanks for the response, i have attach an image is those the ones i will change in the bios? and will enter above timings want to make sure if im in the correct path sorry for being a noob.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> Hi thanks for the response, i have attach an image is those the ones i will change in the bios? and will enter above timings want to make sure if im in the correct path sorry for being a noob.


Yep those are the right timings. Whatever it says for "SPD" in your list in the BIOS, check to make sure that yours are set to that value, and not AUTO (my UD3 had real issues with setting tRFC all wrong).


----------



## bargzeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Yep those are the right timings. Whatever it says for "SPD" in your list in the BIOS, check to make sure that yours are set to that value, and not AUTO (my UD3 had real issues with setting tRFC all wrong).


Thank you for that will try it now. , would i consider to also turn off something in the bios for this to work? Also should i change the TwTr Command Rate Delay my default is 6T...

After following the above instruction i think my timings is now correct. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## mezmenir

Shouldn't be anything to turn off that is related to RAM settings, just make sure that you have the speed set to the proper rated speed for your DIMM(s), which should be 1600 according to the SPD sheet. Set timings as per "SPD" list in the BIOS, and make sure that your RAM voltage is set right in the overclocking tab. Then give it a quick stability test afterward, but that should be it


----------



## bargzeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Shouldn't be anything to turn off that is related to RAM settings, just make sure that you have the speed set to the proper rated speed for your DIMM(s), which should be 1600 according to the SPD sheet. Set timings as per "SPD" list in the BIOS, and make sure that your RAM voltage is set right in the overclocking tab. Then give it a quick stability test afterward, but that should be it


Thanks, Also should i change the TwTr Command Rate Delay my default is 6T...

After following the above instruction i think my timings is now correct. Did i get it correct? i cant get the trc to match the timings.


----------



## mezmenir

For initial testing and settings, I would set them to exactly what it listed in the SPD column, anything else would be (under)overclocking the DIMMs and may present you with a few issues on the stability side. CPU-Z doesn't read AMD tRFC right, in your BIOS- check the SPD setting, it should be something like 110 or 160ns for tRFC, set it to that, otherwise you're golden.

EDIT: It -may- read them right, but it's semantics, it uses the Intel method of tRFC which is shown in clock cycles. On AMD platforms, our tRFC is measured in real time, not per-clock.


----------



## bargzeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> For initial testing and settings, I would set them to exactly what it listed in the SPD column, anything else would be (under)overclocking the DIMMs and may present you with a few issues on the stability side. CPU-Z doesn't read AMD tRFC right, in your BIOS- check the SPD setting, it should be something like 110 or 160ns for tRFC, set it to that, otherwise you're golden.
> EDIT: It -may- read them right, but it's semantics, it uses the Intel method of tRFC which is shown in clock cycles. On AMD platforms, our tRFC is measured in real time, not per-clock.


Hi so what you mean should i follow that settings SPD on where on my default bios settings? as per below image of my bios, thank for the response i really appreciate it helping noobs like me

Also will i consider to update my bios the bos version installed in my mobo is F2 ( gigabyte 970a ds3.)


----------



## M3TAl

Change bank cycle time (tRC) to 33


----------



## petsasj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> Hi so what you mean should i follow that settings SPD on where on my default bios settings? as per below image of my bios, thank for the response i really appreciate it helping noobs like me
> Also will i consider to update my bios the bos version installed in my mobo is F2 ( gigabyte 970a ds3.)


Also, try changing Command Rate to 1T. It's out of spec for your sticks (same goes for my sticks) but makes a lot of difference, especially in gaming. Mine is set @ 1T and they're fine at 1.5v


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petsasj*
> 
> Also, try changing Command Rate to 1T. It's out of spec for your sticks (same goes for my sticks) but makes a lot of difference, especially in gaming. Mine is set @ 1T and they're fine at 1.5v


Command Rate makes almost no noticible difference at all in real life with DDR3. T1 is cool, but if they clock better or have better timings in CR2, then stick to CR2.

Side note: Set -BOTH- tRFC to 160.

Which DIMMs are you using exactly, and how many of them? Your DCT fine timings look sort of odd, but that may be more motherboard/DIMM combination specific.
^ Nevermind, forgot you posted CPU-Z, lack of sleep lol

Generally, the rule of thumb shows that with DDR3-1600 that is RATED at 1600 with a CL of 9, the timings should be something like this: 9, 9, 9, 24, 5, 160, 160, 10, 5, 33, 4. (Of course, make that 24 into 25 and 33 into 34 for your specific sticks). And stability test. Testing command rate one may also prove beneficial, just a little bit (3%).


----------



## bargzeek

Thanks everyone for the response,







will try this settings now.


----------



## petsasj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Command Rate makes almost no noticible difference at all in real life with DDR3. T1 is cool, but if they clock better or have better timings in CR2, then stick to CR2.
> Side note: Set -BOTH- tRFC to 160.
> Which DIMMs are you using exactly, and how many of them? Your DCT fine timings look sort of odd, but that may be more motherboard/DIMM combination specific.
> ^ Nevermind, forgot you posted CPU-Z, lack of sleep lol
> Generally, the rule of thumb shows that with DDR3-1600 that is RATED at 1600 with a CL of 9, the timings should be something like this: 9, 9, 9, 24, 5, 160, 160, 10, 5, 33, 4. (Of course, make that 24 into 25 and 33 into 34 for your specific sticks). And stability test. Testing command rate one may also prove beneficial, just a little bit (3%).


Yeah by saying that 1T makes a lot of difference, i meant something like 3-4 fps. That's generally not a lot (you'll get way more from overclocking the GPU), but for RAM to be causing this, it's quite an improvement.


----------



## noobhell

I'm surprised to see that no one in this club has the ga-970a-ds3 board except me


----------



## bargzeek

Hi everyone who response to my query see above screenshot after applying the timings you had given. Thanks mezmenir, M3TAl,petsasj








how long usually the prime95 takes if i do a stress test what choices i will choose to do the test?

also Whats the next thing for me to do after adjusting the memory timings.?


----------



## bargzeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobhell*
> 
> I'm surprised to see that no one in this club has the ga-970a-ds3 board except me


Hi there we have the same mobo


----------



## noobhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> Hi there we have the same mobo


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petsasj*
> 
> Yeah by saying that 1T makes a lot of difference, i meant something like 3-4 fps. That's generally not a lot (you'll get way more from overclocking the GPU), but for RAM to be causing this, it's quite an improvement.


I don't know if it's completely relevant anymore, but there was a benchmark floating around that showed tRFC <110, tRCD and tRC, and of course tCAS to be worlds more beneficial than Command Rate. It was a DDR3 test, but I don't know if it's AM3+ friendly or not. Apparently RCD carried a TON of weight in those tests though, mind was blown, heh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> 
> Hi everyone who response to my query see above screenshot after applying the timings you had given. Thanks mezmenir, M3TAl,petsasj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long usually the prime95 takes if i do a stress test what choices i will choose to do the test?
> also Whats the next thing for me to do after adjusting the memory timings.?


For testing RAM and motherboard FSB (HTTRef), a few hours of Blend with 75%+ RAM would be sufficient. Oh and don't actually overclock the HTT Link clock, the reference clock will infact change that









From there, I'd go with messing with the CPU Multiplier and Reference clocks, get a little more out of it if you can, but that's just me haha. Depends on what you're looking to do really.

Did you try Command Rate 1 on them? Or lowering any timings beyond what they are rated?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobhell*
> 
> I'm surprised to see that no one in this club has the ga-970a-ds3 board except me


They must be hiding somewheres








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> 
> Hi everyone who response to my query see above screenshot after applying the timings you had given. Thanks mezmenir, M3TAl,petsasj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long usually the prime95 takes if i do a stress test what choices i will choose to do the test?
> also Whats the next thing for me to do after adjusting the memory timings.?


Just noticed you have a minimum core temp of 13C. That's pretty insane because I'm assuming your using regular air cooling. So your ambient temp is like 10-13C???


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> They must be hiding somewheres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed you have a minimum core temp of 13C. That's pretty insane because I'm assuming your using regular air cooling. So your ambient temp is like 10-13C???


Thats just a miscalculation, none of the reported temperatures are real. AMD says core temperature calibration occurs at 45C, anything below 45C leads to horrible inaccuracies.


----------



## M3TAl

I never knew that. My 955 seems to be decently accurate though below 45C.

PS: what's the status with your dead mobo?


----------



## mezmenir

Some can, some can not, it's more prevalent in the X6 and higher chips it seems. Though, core temperature is pretty much useless, AMD is so confusing in the regard that they haven't released -exactly- how they are calculated. A lot of speculation and studying behind it, but the two reported temperatures TCTL (core) and TCase (CPU) are NOT real sensors. They are merely calculated from the true ODS which is TJunction (motherboard-CPU junction)- which is on the CPU, not the board. Sadly, Tjunction's sensor is not a true thermometer, but likely a thermistor, and we can't exactly see the value that it reports.

I personally used to stand behind the TCTL > all method, and it hasn't harmed my chip at all, but it was definitely not 100% right, because I failed to understand a simple physics issue. There is an extreme amount of thermal resistance between the CPU die and the IHS, and TCase is the estimated temperature (AMD) of that junction point. For your core temperature to be lower than your CPU temperature is not physically possible without the IHS having a surreal amount of thermal efficiency- which it does not.

That is why AMD recommends that you keep TCase (CPU) below 62.5C (example). When TCase is calculated to be 62.5C, the core temperature doesn't exactly mean much- as the cores are going to be upward of 15C hotter than that. This is why many notice throttling at 77-80C on the CPU







100C cores, even if the reported calculated core temperature is ~10C less than CPU.

Hopefull that made sense, cheers







, and new board. Heh. Ordering a CHV Formula-Z on Friday.


----------



## bargzeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> They must be hiding somewheres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed you have a minimum core temp of 13C. That's pretty insane because I'm assuming your using regular air cooling. So your ambient temp is like 10-13C???


My rig is only 3 weeks old maybe thats why it cools like that also might be the air flow of my casing is in good setup im not using stock coolers im using Deepcool Gammax 300 a cheap cooler around $15 bucks maximum temp while running prime95 stress test is 34 degree Celsius.









But i dont know if that reading is accurate...


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> My rig is only 3 weeks old maybe thats why it cools like that also might be the air flow of my casing is in good setup im not using stock coolers im using Deepcool Gammax 300 a cheap cooler around $15 bucks maximum temp while running prime95 stress test is 34 degree Celsius.


Since that is reading core, that means 34C @ TCTL. Probably much higher in reality







What is your "CPU" temperature? You can get a better estimate with that, but thats all they are, is estimates.

EDIT: Have no clue which TMPIN reading is reporting your TCase on that board, but that's the one you'd want to know. I'd recommend going and getting the trial version of AIDA64. It's mighty good.


----------



## bargzeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> I don't know if it's completely relevant anymore, but there was a benchmark floating around that showed tRFC <110, tRCD and tRC, and of course tCAS to be worlds more beneficial than Command Rate. It was a DDR3 test, but I don't know if it's AM3+ friendly or not. Apparently RCD carried a TON of weight in those tests though, mind was blown, heh.
> For testing RAM and motherboard FSB (HTTRef), a few hours of Blend with 75%+ RAM would be sufficient. Oh and don't actually overclock the HTT Link clock, the reference clock will infact change that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From there, I'd go with messing with the CPU Multiplier and Reference clocks, get a little more out of it if you can, but that's just me haha. Depends on what you're looking to do really.
> Did you try Command Rate 1 on them? Or lowering any timings beyond what they are rated?


I have tried command rate 1 but i just notice it slows but when i put it on 2T everything runs smooth and running prime95 in blend since last night as per HW monitor temp idle on 34 Celsius
but this temp reading i dont know might be not accurate.

As per prime no errors found. Thanks again


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> I have tried command rate 1 but i just notice it slows but when i put it on 2T everything runs smooth and running prime95 in blend since last night as per HW monitor temp idle on 34 Celsius
> but this temp reading i dont know might be not accurate.
> As per prime no errors found. Thanks again


Not a problem ya' enjoy the build







.. odd that CR1 would slow it down, might just be instabilities causing that. Though I have noticed odd things about RAM myself, where on my sticks, running 7-7-7-20 actually feels, and benches slower than 7-8-7-20. But after loosening the volts on my CPUNB, I stick to 8-8-8-24-32 (mainly that was to aide my board in booting, easy skew calibration). This RAM has so much potential, but my board and CPU hold it back D:

Oh, and if you get AIDA64, it will show you your actual CPU temp. You are reading core temp, which means your CPU temp is probably around ~45C give or take. That will be super easy on the chips lifespan for sure, hah.


----------



## bargzeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Not a problem ya' enjoy the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. odd that CR1 would slow it down, might just be instabilities causing that. Though I have noticed odd things about RAM myself, where on my sticks, running 7-7-7-20 actually feels, and benches slower than 7-8-7-20. But after loosening the volts on my CPUNB, I stick to 8-8-8-24-32 (mainly that was to aide my board in booting, easy skew calibration). This RAM has so much potential, but my board and CPU hold it back D:
> Oh, and if you get AIDA64, it will show you your actual CPU temp. You are reading core temp, which means your CPU temp is probably around ~45C give or take. That will be super easy on the chips lifespan for sure, hah.


Oh i see, honestly dont know much about this thing in regards of overcloking im very happy to signup on this site has been very helpful to me and also you guys here responding on my queries. I think its fine now maybe next time will try to overclock my processor but for today its fine im also an addict gamer.

Might be the board has issues detecting correct timings of our ddrs thats the board supposed to be adjusting automatically.

Thanks my friend


----------



## bargzeek

Mezmenir, do i need to update my bios to the latest version mine is f2 but the new release is f4. Which is the best way for me to do that via gui base or via dos mode? Thanks


----------



## mezmenir

That's up to you, QFlash makes it super easy. Just put the files on a flash drive (FAT32 formatted) and boot up into QFlash. Note though; you don't have to update it, what chages were made to F4? If your system is running fine on F2, I wouldn't. My 990XA-UD3 gave me so much heartache over BIOS revisions haha.

Personally, I prefer DOS mode but building DOS memory sticks is a lot more work than just simply booting into QFlash and selecting 'update from file', yeh?









By GUI I assume you mean that Gigabyte tool that comes with the board, runs in Windows right? Can't remember the name of it myself, but if that's what you mean, I wouldn't use that. Use QFlash, it's easy and safe. On the 990XA-UD3, spamming the "End" key during boot would launch QFlash, YMMV- I believe it is also accessible from the BIOS itself.


----------



## bargzeek

Ok thanks for that, so no need for me to update the bios., see below bios update info. as what i have read of this AGESA update is just an additional cpu support list not that too important.

F4 BIOS - 2012/08/14 - Update CPU AGESA 1.2.7.1, Update AHCI ROM 3.1.0.0, Improve SSD compatibility
F3 BIOS - 2012/07/09 - GA-970A-DS3 1.1 Release BIOS - Modify VGA card compatibility
*F2 BIOS - 2012/03/30 - Update CPU AGESA 1.2.0.2*


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> Ok thanks for that, so no need for me to update the bios., see below bios update info. as what i have read of this AGESA update is just an additional cpu support list not that too important.
> F4 BIOS - 2012/08/14 - Update CPU AGESA 1.2.7.1, Update AHCI ROM 3.1.0.0, Improve SSD compatibility
> F3 BIOS - 2012/07/09 - GA-970A-DS3 1.1 Release BIOS - Modify VGA card compatibility
> *F2 BIOS - 2012/03/30 - Update CPU AGESA 1.2.0.2*


It might be worth it to run F4 for the improved SSD support if you have one of those. The updated AHCI/RAID ROMs from AMD have better caching IIRC. Probably not worth it if you just run spinning disks, though. That and F4 includes the F3 updates, so, whatever it does to video cards, no clue. The 990XA-UD3 never had any updates to VGA compatibilty. It did however have the same AHCI/RAID update, which worked well for me personally.


----------



## petsasj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> It might be worth it to run F4 for the improved SSD support if you have one of those. The updated AHCI/RAID ROMs from AMD have better caching IIRC. Probably not worth it if you just run spinning disks, though. That and F4 includes the F3 updates, so, whatever it does to video cards, no clue. The 990XA-UD3 never had any updates to VGA compatibilty. It did however have the same AHCI/RAID update, which worked well for me personally.


Do you use the AMD AHCI Driver or the Microsoft Default one? I'm using the Microsoft (Windows 7) default.

On another note, taking a look at your sig; is the Xonar D2X worth buying? I have some 5.1 logitech (X-540) speakers. Think I'll notice a difference? Does it put less stress on the CPU having a dedicated sound processing unit?

Thanks


----------



## bargzeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> It might be worth it to run F4 for the improved SSD support if you have one of those. The updated AHCI/RAID ROMs from AMD have better caching IIRC. Probably not worth it if you just run spinning disks, though. That and F4 includes the F3 updates, so, whatever it does to video cards, no clue. The 990XA-UD3 never had any updates to VGA compatibilty. It did however have the same AHCI/RAID update, which worked well for me personally.


Thanks bro, i have successfully updated my Bios to F4 using QFLASH its so easy indeed as what you have said.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petsasj*
> 
> Do you use the AMD AHCI Driver or the Microsoft Default one? I'm using the Microsoft (Windows 7) default.
> On another note, taking a look at your sig; is the Xonar D2X worth buying? I have some 5.1 logitech (X-540) speakers. Think I'll notice a difference? Does it put less stress on the CPU having a dedicated sound processing unit?
> Thanks


That's the main reason I got a dedicated card, it does lighten up the load on the CPU a little- who knows, it may help overclocking a little bit as well. Sounds fairly decent, but then again, I really, -really- disliked the onboard audio included with the GA990XA-UD3. I will update this opinion in a week or so when I get my new board, as apparently it has amazing onboard audio- so, it's a more fair comparison, hah.

EDIT: And about the AHCI driver, I used the provided pre-installation driver from Gigabyte (yes, it's old but, it worked), followed by installing AMD's newest drivers after Windows was done installing. That seemed to net the best performance. I had bad luck with SATA on my board though, so my only opinions on the MSAHCI driver are- it sucks. YMMV, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bargzeek*
> 
> Thanks bro, i have successfully updated my Bios to F4 using QFLASH its so easy indeed as what you have said.


Glad it worked out for you







Gigabyte does make updates super easy. Always worth it to update if it's something that improves compatibility/stability, I only ever skipped the ones that added new CPUs or stuff like that.


----------



## petsasj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> That's the main reason I got a dedicated card, it does lighten up the load on the CPU a little- who knows, it may help overclocking a little bit as well. Sounds fairly decent, but then again, I really, -really- disliked the onboard audio included with the GA990XA-UD3. I will update this opinion in a week or so when I get my new board, as apparently it has amazing onboard audio- so, it's a more fair comparison, hah.
> EDIT: And about the AHCI driver, I used the provided pre-installation driver from Gigabyte (yes, it's old but, it worked), followed by installing AMD's newest drivers after Windows was done installing. That seemed to net the best performance. I had bad luck with SATA on my board though, so my only opinions on the MSAHCI driver are- it sucks. YMMV, though.


Please let me know how it compares to your new motherboard. What I REALLY dislike about having this card, though, is the floppy power adapter. I properly hate having extra cables around my case =/

I think I might give the AMD AHCI drivers a go, I've been having a few BSOD's when waking up from sleep mode.

Edit: I'm getting low FPS on Prototype 2. I know the answer is pretty obviously a yes to the question im about to ask, but do you think that the CPU is bottlenecking the system?


----------



## TMan459

Hello fellow board owners!

Just a quick follow up to this post I made earlier, and thanks for the prior help!

Just trying to be on the safe side of things, a nice overclock would be great, but longevity and all that is what I'm really after.

So, TMPIN2 is pretty much unanimous to be the CPU socket temp. After doing some research, it seems an approximate 12C will be the difference between the socket temp (TMPIN2) and core temps. This makes sense to me, as my readings are anywhere from 11-13C higher on TMPIN2 than on individual core temps.

I am running a 990XA-UD3 with a 975BE on a Hyper 212+ in a push/pull configuration. I set a simple multiplier bump from 18 to 20, giving me a final clock speed of 4Ghz. AMD recommends keeping this line of CPU under 62C. I'd assume they're referring to the socket temp (TMPIN2) rather than the individual core temps. Under a Prime95 blend stress core temps hit about 56 and TMPIN2 hits anywhere from 68-70, better or worse depending on ambient temps. Also, vCore is anywhere from 1.42 to 1.44 using either HWMonitor or CPU-Z, and I have LLC set to Regular in the BIOS.

The real question here I'm asking is this: I need to lower my vCore to drop the CPU socket temp to a reasonable level. Anyone with experience with this combination of board/CPU care to share what kind of voltage you're running your Deneb chips at? I'm going to start slowly dropping vCore until I hit instability. I wouldn't mind dropping to the stock multiplier as well if it keeps my CPU socket temp lower. I just figured it'd be nice to see some other numbers to compare to. Also, I'd like fine control over all the voltages on the board, instead of letting the board do it automatically. I do not know what normal operating voltages are supposed to be for these, and some Googling doesn't get me anywhere either (probably not searching with the right words). Any links to this information would be appreciated!

What a great group here for this board, a wonderful place to come to learn and get as much as you can out of this board! Thanks in advance for all your wonderful expertise!

EDIT: I figured I'd also mention that I have the voltage settings in the BIOS set to Auto, which includes CPU vCore.


----------



## itomic

62C refers to core temps, not CPU socket temp.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> 62C refers to core temps, not CPU socket temp.


62C refers to CPU package temp, aka TCase (TMPIN#). Not core. Visit AMD datasheets references.

No, TMPIN# isn't actually a sensor on the board, it's another estimated temperature based on your junction. Core tempertaure calculation is a little bit different, but in reality, your cores are always 8-20C *higher* than your TCase. Hence throttling kicks in sometimes at 77-80C TCase.

No, running over a value of 62C Tcase won't hurt the CPU dramatically, YMMV of course, this is probably chip specific. I've let mine get up to 70ish. At which point the cores are roughly 85.


----------



## itomic

FX and Phenom II r not the same. FX chips whitstand higher temps without throttling. Safe switch on FX chip is set at 90C. U said that u let your chip up to 70 -ish. What was it then, cores 70-ish, or CPU socket 70-ish ??


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> FX and Phenom II r not the same. FX chips whitstand higher temps without throttling. Safe switch on FX chip is set at 90C. U said that u let your chip up to 70 -ish. What was it then, cores 70-ish, or CPU socket 70-ish ??


I wasn't comparing "per-processor", more like- talking about how running outside the blanket of it's rated temperature hasn't hurt it. FX can take a lot more heat, yes.

"CPU Socket" is Tcase (there is *no* socket sensor), and yeah, that's what gets up to 70. When my TCase is 70 (give or take), the cores "display" 55-60, but in reality, they are more like 80+, easy. It is physically impossible to have a core temperature lower than Tcase, and the "core" temperature isn't calibrated for absolute reads, but merely only good for delta. AMD hasn't realeased any information to make it any more useful at all, though newer version of AOD seem to read it differently, YMMV.

I used to be a strong believer in the 62C core temp thing too- but. Yeah. It's not right, because of physics. The cores are rated to take much, much higher heat than Tcase, but the "CPU package" as a whole, is only rated for X value. (62.5 for example).

(It was more meant for "TMan", in the post above).


----------



## itomic

Socket temp has REAL sensor, its only real sensor regariding the chip it self.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Socket temp has REAL sensor, its only real sensor regariding the chip it self.


No. TMPIN# is an estimation. There's a real sensor somewhere on die, as to it's value, well we can't see it. Rumor has it, that it's somewhere in the junction between the die and socket, in the CPU. Tcase is only an estimation though- there is no physical sensor inside the socket. AMD uses a sideband interface for the sensors, the temperature is given to the board, from the processor. (This is of course assuming the manufacturer only followed AMDs specification and didn't do anything custom, like in the Sabertooth's case. That board is covered in DTS.) Nowhere in the AMD Socket design specifications is a thermal sensor or related, ever mentioned. Though, if you want the true rating of temperature -of- the socket, it is safe between -55C and +110C. Far beyond what the processor will ever experience.


----------



## TMan459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> FX and Phenom II r not the same. FX chips whitstand higher temps without throttling. Safe switch on FX chip is set at 90C. U said that u let your chip up to 70 -ish. What was it then, cores 70-ish, or CPU socket 70-ish ??


Cores we're according to HWMonitor around 12C lower than TMPIN2. Attached a screenshot of HWMonitor to show what's going on. The screenshot show only a 11C difference, but it's always 11-13, mostly 12, I suppose depending on how close either temp is to any particular degree, just not rounding at times.

I played with voltages and got pretty good results. Ended up disabling CnQ in the BIOS and using PhenomMsrTweaker to set up a manual CnQ profile. Running @ 3.6 Ghz @ stock 200Mhz frequency @ the stock multiplier of 18 with only needing 1.3125 vCore. A significant drop in temps as you can see in the screenshot, compared to around a 70C TMPIN2 reading running @ 4.0Ghz with 1.425 vCore.

I live in Wisconsin, and it's been an unusually hot and humid summer, and have no climate control where this computer sits. Plus the apartment I'm in has no cross breeze, so air gets pretty stale where my computer sits.

Once it starts cooling off outside I'll probably end up overclocking the chip back to 4Ghz since cooler ambient temps will keep it running cooler.

Thanks for all the quick, helpful responses!



HWMonitor was monitoring for about 30 minutes while both idling, a quick 10 or so minutes of Prime95, and some Guild Wars 2.


----------



## itomic

If anyone is interested, i installed new BETA BIOS F7c for 970A - UD3 board and didnt notice any improvements over F6 for overclocking.


----------



## RiotShield

Here is my OC validation pic for my set up, i run two my other which i will post later once i reboot into bios profile two is running at 3.85Ghz stable, my current every day use one being 3.6Ghz.

http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL783/13377992/24184119/403980500.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiotShield*
> 
> Here is my OC validation pic for my set up, i run two my other which i will post later once i reboot into bios profile two is running at 3.85Ghz stable, my current every day use one being 3.6Ghz.
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL783/13377992/24184119/403980500.jpg[/IMG]


Wow, it takes 1.47v to get that chip stable at 3.6? Or do you just have the LLC cranked up to High/Ultra? Little high it seems, but nice overclock.


----------



## RiotShield

I now have my 1055T running at this stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2515990


----------



## RiotShield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Wow, it takes 1.47v to get that chip stable at 3.6? Or do you just have the LLC cranked up to High/Ultra? Little high it seems, but nice overclock.


LLC is set to auto, but my bios cpu.v is reading 1.375v which i increased to 1.4v to run the new set up and increased my NB.V to 1.15v for 4Ghz however since reading some of your posts in another thread i have altered my ram timings to 7-9-7-24 @ 160ns


----------



## mezmenir

160ns+ is only useful if you are experiencing boot failure due to FSB beyond what your RAM deems "viable". Take LLC off auto and find a good place for it. On my 990XAUD3, "Auto" was the equivalent of "Extreme" which was ridiculously overkill. Medium to high worked pretty well with OCing and keeping the heat down.

That board should be able to run a ref clock of 300 pretty easily.

EDIT: Also, lower your HT multiplier by one step.


----------



## Drakenxile

has anyone had problems flashing the bios of a 970A-ds3 it won't recognize usb drives it sees it as a floppy drive
any help on this matter would be awesome


----------



## RiotShield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> 160ns+ is only useful if you are experiencing boot failure due to FSB beyond what your RAM deems "viable". Take LLC off auto and find a good place for it. On my 990XAUD3, "Auto" was the equivalent of "Extreme" which was ridiculously overkill. Medium to high worked pretty well with OCing and keeping the heat down.
> That board should be able to run a ref clock of 300 pretty easily.
> EDIT: Also, lower your HT multiplier by one step.


I made the alterations you suggested, validated and ran stable at 4.004Ghz for an hour then bsod on me, so i made a few more tweaks but can't hold it for more than an hour, but i must be very close, so i am now running stable and validated at this 3.99Ghz with lower core volts, until i can figure out what needs the last bit of adjusting, LLC is now set to Medium.

But i can't get my ram to run at over 1200mhz @ X4 multi, at 5.33 runs at 1599Mhz but unstable.

Many thanks though for all your advice it has helped a lot and got me to 3.99Ghz stable, what was fsb does not seem to like running at 300 with a lower multi to get the same results, but i am probably missing something.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2516903


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiotShield*
> 
> I made the alterations you suggested, validated and ran stable at 4.004Ghz for an hour then bsod on me, so i made a few more tweaks but can't hold it for more than an hour, but i must be very close, so i am now running stable and validated at this 3.99Ghz with lower core volts, until i can figure out what needs the last bit of adjusting, LLC is now set to Medium.
> But i can't get my ram to run at over 1200mhz @ X4 multi, at 5.33 runs at 1599Mhz but unstable.
> Many thanks though for all your advice it has helped a lot and got me to 3.99Ghz stable, what was fsb does not seem to like running at 300 with a lower multi to get the same results, but i am probably missing something.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2516903


Try turning the LLC up a step or two, just keep it off of extreme haha. Is your RAM rated to do 1600? If not there's your problem. If it is, however, you could add a little CPU/NB voltage to try an stabilize it (vDIMM as well). Your HTT clock is almost 2300, lower this multiplier by 1. This clock degrades your entire system when >2200 on Thuban.


----------



## RiotShield

Okay thanks for the info i will try that now and my ram is rated 1600 (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 ) will post results shortly.


----------



## RiotShield

We may have a winner, 4.004Ghz running stability tests now, increased LLC to high and CPUNB.V to 1.175 and lowered HHT clock multi by 1 to 2002Mhz, ram now running at just under 1600.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2516952


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiotShield*
> 
> We may have a winner, 4.004Ghz running stability tests now, increased LLC to high and CPUNB.V to 1.175 and lowered HHT clock multi by 1 to 2002Mhz, ram now running at just under 1600.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2516952


Sweet









If it still happens to error some time into the test, post exactly what happens. Chances are it might need just a tad more CPUNB, as 1.175v is pretty conservative. I use 1.25-1.30 myself, many go over this, even mine is "conservative" hah. What is your CPUNB clock running at? It helps a massive amount if you overclock this to 2600+. Just be mindful of the heat it adds to the chip.

Best wishes with the stability tests


----------



## MRx

Where I find LLC on this Motherboard?


----------



## RiotShield

It's in advance bois features from main bios menu list at the top of the menu.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRx*
> 
> Where I find LLC on this Motherboard?


Depends on the revision, if you have a version 1.0 board, you will not have the option to change the LLC compensation. If you have 1.1 or higher:
Quote:


> It's in advance bois features from main bios menu list at the top of the menu.


----------



## RiotShield

Had 5 BSOD trying to write posts, so i have dropped back a bit again to re-access my settings and set up.

In the end i had these settings

CPU.v 1.45v @ 4.004Ghz but drawing 1.472v under load
NB F @ 2574Mhz
Ram @1144Mhz and tried @ 1524

NB.v @ 1.275v i think it may be not enough NBv but i am not keen on pushing it too far on air cooling for the chip, i would prefer to loop it to my high flow liquid cpu loop, or would it still be considered safe to go 1.35v

My bsod's all showed varing things but mainly this line ' system sevice execption ASWSP.SYS' so i am now running at 3.94Ghz stable with these settings

CPU.v 1.46v
NB.v 1.195v
Ram 1144mhz but still to adjust this up again to 1503
NB F 2574mhz

I can keep the system stable even under load after 1 hour OCCT test at those settings. Whats your opinion of how accurate amd overdrive is as a monitor, for temps and voltages as it is giving me cpu temps of 24.5*C idle temps at 3.9ghz


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiotShield*
> 
> Had 5 BSOD trying to write posts, so i have dropped back a bit again to re-access my settings and set up.
> In the end i had these settings
> CPU.v 1.45v @ 4.004Ghz but drawing 1.472v under load
> NB F @ 2574Mhz
> Ram @1144Mhz and tried @ 1524
> NB.v @ 1.275v i think it may be not enough NBv but i am not keen on pushing it too far on air cooling for the chip, i would prefer to loop it to my high flow liquid cpu loop, or would it still be considered safe to go 1.35v
> My bsod's all showed varing things but mainly this line ' system sevice execption ASWSP.SYS' so i am now running at 3.94Ghz stable with these settings
> CPU.v 1.46v
> NB.v 1.195v
> Ram 1144mhz but still to adjust this up again to 1503
> NB F 2574mhz
> I can keep the system stable even under load after 1 hour OCCT test at those settings. Whats your opinion of how accurate amd overdrive is as a monitor, for temps and voltages as it is giving me cpu temps of 24.5*C idle temps at 3.9ghz


AOD is by far one of the better ones, assuming you use an updated BIOS. Before my UD3 died ( :*( ) it was one of the rare programs that actually showed a feasible temperature. Truth be told though, none of them are right, it's a lot of mental math if you want close estimates.

You'll need both measurements for the CPU to extrapolate any sort of truly useful number though, so I recommend AIDA64 without an offset to TjMax.

Have you tried Ultra High LLC at 4.0? From doing a little experimenting at the moment myself, I realize that LLC is calibrated different. It could be different for you than it was for me when I had my board. Though, extreme did jump my vCC up by +0.200 Lol


----------



## MRx

So you say me that this board have revisions 1.0 and 1.1 and they differ in something more than BIOS? [bios compatible with bulldozer]

Else

Both revisions should have the same features in bios according to information on gigabyte site.


----------



## mezmenir

They don't differ much, revision 1.0 didn't have any controllable load-line calibration however. They have the same BIOS.


----------



## MRx

Arrrgh.

I hate when producer hides such important information. There is no such information on official sites.


----------



## mezmenir

I believe the revision differences on the FXA series are the exact same way. If you got 1.0 you were screwed, etc. You could try to RMA it? Gigabyte does have pretty sweet customer service.


----------



## RiotShield

Mine is a 1.1 usb 3 with an F12 bios, many thanks mezmenir for all the advice, i will try it at ultra and see what happens, if it runs stable with the NBV at 1.3+ then i will post OCCT pics and then throttle back to the 3.9 i am running now, which is still a 1.14ghz oc and nothing to be sniffed at also for the cost of a NB water block and the bits to add it to my loop, i will then run a second bios profile for the stable 4ghz and drop this one back to 3.85ghz and i must upgrade my game card, i am just not sure wether to stay with an nvidia system or change to amd/ati although i know everyone say's 'amd chips work better obviously duuuh' but their are some good single nvidia cards that match up well as sli.

Any recommendations on good match ups for this board, either amd/nvidia 6 series would be welcomed if you have tried any in yours.


----------



## MRx

I had RMA'ed of it at beginning of June - and by this I lost 20 euro by this. [backup equipment cost + sell] [sound card died] right now I have no resources and need to upgrade.

I am happy for that what i have.

4GHz on 6 cores
3GHz on NB

52*C in stress test 20 pass linx stable
tj max 81*C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519814

Very high voltage. But by default it works at 1.425V

Unfortunatly this mobo boosts voltage by 0.016V per working core so... it is not so bad.

I will not change anything until:

A. OCed Piledriver is faster in all cases than 4GHz Phenom X6
B. Steamrooler is much better than everything.
C. I Win a lottery with at least 300k$


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> 52*C in stress test 20 pass linx stable
> tj max 81*C


Core temperature doesn't matter, AMD uses TCase(max) as their thermal limit, which on a 1090T is 62.5C. If your core was showing 52, TCase was probably closer to 65.
Quote:


> Very high voltage


That is a ridiculous amount of vcore. Thuban's safe limit on standard cooling is 1.475v as per AMD's datasheets.
Quote:


> A. OCed Piledriver is faster in all cases than 4GHz Phenom X6


Hoping this is the case







I really want an FX8350 at 5.0


----------



## MRx

AMD Datashets says that 1.475 V is maximum safe voltage on BOX cooler.

Due Vboost produced by this mobo (0.08) it is impossible to achieve 4ghz on 1 or 2 cores on lover voltages. (still on 6 core utilization it is stable on lower voltages)

real temp (checked by IR sensor) near CPU is about 55*C


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> AMD Datashets says that 1.475 V is maximum safe voltage on BOX cooler.


Air = air, this doesn't affect electron migration damage to the chip from running at 1.56v. Thuban != Deneb.
Quote:


> real temp (checked by IR sensor) near CPU is about 55*C


irrelevant as the only way to accurately measure TCase is to cut a notch in the CPU IHS and stick a probe in it. (Even AMDs TCase estimation is pretty bad).


----------



## MRx

Ok - electron migration is dependant from temperature. It is all about temperature. Air/Water/Nitrogen - thermal transfer basically is the same - temperatures not.

IR senson - i mean IR probe sensor (that laser thingy whats shows temperature by measurin IR radiation)

BTW. That AMD datashets are mostly wrong, and they have nothing common to the real case scenarios.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Ok - electron migration is dependant from temperature. It is all about temperature. Air/Water/Nitrogen - thermal transfer basically is the same - temperatures not.


I didn't say it wasn't, it definitely is. I agree there- but 1.56v on any standard cooling is still bad for Thuban chips. Chilled water or better would be much more feasible.
Quote:


> IR senson - i mean IR probe sensor (that laser thingy whats shows temperature by measurin IR radiation)


Curious about this.
Quote:


> BTW. That AMD datashets are mostly wrong, and they have nothing common to the real case scenarios.


Even if they are askew, I still trust a bonafied datasheet more than a persons opinion. (No offense by this meant at all).

EDIT: That said, I still push the limits of the datasheets a little myself, I just can't justify recommending someone else do it too. (1.512v for folding)


----------



## MRx

Well - I said, that on 2 core utilization i got ~1.52V? That is all about damn vboot on this mobo. (rev 1.0) And it is preety scary.

BTW. Do you know that they are plenty of phenoms, that would survive much more voltage than others?'

I had 1055T - and default voltage for 2.8 was 1.3 V... Each CPU differs with vid. And these with higher voltage will survive higher voltages and temperatures (but they will propably take a bit more power - so the have to work with better cooling than normaly)

Not voltage kills CPU's - density of power and high temperature does that. Better cooling allows increase of temperature gradient - and this one makes possible of runnig CPU on higher voltages.

I have tested thubans to the 1.75 V and still only chip that died in my history was duron 1300 rund without thermal grease







[cracked core]


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRx*
> 
> Well - I said, that on 2 core utilization i got ~1.52V? That is all about damn vboot on this mobo. (rev 1.0) And it is preety scary.


Honestly, I missed the 2 cores part. How bad is your vboost with a full load like IBT, or was that your CPUZ validation voltage? I know that "Extreme" on my UD3 would give at least 0.200+, it was pretty obscene. Rev 1.0 is a completely different monster, yeh.
Quote:


> I had 1055T - and default voltage for 2.8 was 1.3 V... Each CPU differs with vid. And these with higher voltage will survive higher voltages and temperatures (but they will propably take a bit more power - so the have to work with better cooling than normaly)


Same as my 1075(1070)T, very early batch with 136W TDP, 1.3VID and a rather power hungry chip I got








Quote:


> I have tested thubans to the 1.75 V and still only chip that died in my history was duron 1300 rund without thermal grease [cracked core]


That is a little scary, lol. 1.75? Did it suffer any degrading afterward? What were you cooling it with? My only CPU death thus far was an X2 6400+, though my E5200 is degrading a little, used to run slightly higher but now it needs more vcore.
Quote:


> Not voltage kills CPU's - density of power and high temperature does that. Better cooling allows increase of temperature gradient - and this one makes possible of runnig CPU on higher voltages.


Wasn't arguing this, the voltage does tend to make them hotter though. Pretty fast. Like I said, 1.56v on standard cooling. More worried about the temperature resistance than the voltage itself. (Though I have noted a few odd tendencies with my chip and certain volt:clock settings vs. temperatures, these are probably more chip specific).


----------



## MRx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Honestly, I missed the 2 cores part. How bad is your vboost with a full load like IBT, or was that your CPUZ validation voltage? I know that "Extreme" on my UD3 would give at least 0.200+, it was pretty obscene. Rev 1.0 is a completely different monster, yeh.
> Same as my 1075(1070)T, very early batch with 136W TDP, 1.3VID and a rather power hungry chip I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a little scary, lol. 1.75? Did it suffer any degrading afterward? What were you cooling it with? My only CPU death thus far was an X2 6400+, though my E5200 is degrading a little, used to run slightly higher but now it needs more vcore.
> Wasn't arguing this, the voltage does tend to make them hotter though. Pretty fast. Like I said, 1.56v on standard cooling. More worried about the temperature resistance than the voltage itself. (Though I have noted a few odd tendencies with my chip and certain volt:clock settings vs. temperatures, these are probably more chip specific).


1. I got 0.016V per utilized core Vboost
2. I was cooling it with Noctua NH-D14 using 5k RPM SanAce Fans [in&out]
3. Yes 1.75V on Air - no cores degradation.

Well - cores still will survive even 24/7 1.6V if you will be able to keep CPU below 55*C. CPU-NB however will degrade quickly after increasing their voltage over 1.5V (3 to 6 months)

Well - these CPU's are not the best. I saw 1090T with standard 1.25V vid voltage... - my own have 1.425 vid voltage... [dammit!]


----------



## abhi63

Hi,

Just got the GA-990XA-UD3. I heard about the high NB temps so I ran 30mins on OCCT Linpack test with everything at stock speeds

CPU: Phenom II X4 965
Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
GPU: HIS HD 7850 2GB
PSU: Be Quiet! 600W Efficient Power 80+ Gold

Please see the attached screenshot. The NB temps looks really high. 50C @ IDLE - 70C @ LOAD.

Is this normal/acceptable? I plan on overclocking but I worry how much higher the temp will go.

EDIT: Just seen on the front page that TMPIN2 = CPU socket temperature.

Does that mean that my CPU is running too hot?



Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## budhead

Hi to all good and patien people. I would like to join mine question about temps on 990XA UD3 mainboard
I have read all info about TEMPIN 0 to 2 but I am still bit confused (hence the nick name)

If you look at mine TempIN 1 and 2 they are very high after only 5 mins of DEMO 3Dmark 11, though mine PC never crashes, rock solid after many hours of encoding or gaming.

*What in gods name these temperatures are*, maybe VRM and NB as some of you have writen few months back







. Can somebody confimr this as 100%?
I am guessing none of these high temps is CPU because at that temp mine CPU would just crash, no way it would work for many hours rock solid.

Mine ambient temp is 26C atm
Mine BIOS rev is F8 (no need to upgrade, PC is rock solid)
Mine case is typical cheap dektop but mine power hungry graphic card does not mind the size of the case.
CPU cooler is huge with 4 heat pipes (some crazy name on the cooler), I had to cut out the case to be able to put the cover back.
CPU is el-cheapo Athlon X4 640 some very pour rev. cous it overclocks quite bad, only 3,5Ghz from default 3Ghz. I can post at 3.7, but that is it. I have it at 3,4Ghz

Last time when I was puting mine nose in the case NB nad VRM where quite hot but I am quite sure it was not at 100C
But then again for all I know it is quite normal for simple semiconductors to operate at 100C, as long as they are simple enough and don't have to much power burned over their small surfaces. VRM should be quie simple and highly efficient what means power loses should be quite low and temps should not be so high with this huge VRM cooler on mainboard, unless if there is something I don't quite fallow. Not so sure about simplicity of NB. In both cases I am quite confused and I would realy appreciate inputs that would save me some time and maybe a trouble. I would realy like to ignore these temps, but on the other hand if mobo dies that would give me some trouble with RMA and down time on mine PC..you know all.



Thx for any useful answers or links to usefull answers.


----------



## Raven.7

Is anyone having problems with their motherboard setting ridiculously high automatic voltages for their chips, specifically X6 1090Ts? I noticed that if I leave the automatic voltage on, the motherboard sets it to 1.45v. IIRC, the stock voltage for my chip is 1.375v...am I wrong on this?

I've tried everything possible to get the chip past 3.7GHz, but it just does not budge! I'm starting to get a feeling it's the motherboard.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Is anyone having problems with their motherboard setting ridiculously high automatic voltages for their chips, specifically X6 1090Ts? I noticed that if I leave the automatic voltage on, the motherboard sets it to 1.45v. IIRC, the stock voltage for my chip is 1.375v...am I wrong on this?


Take LLC off of Auto, and disable AMD Turbo (CPB).


----------



## Raven.7

Does anyone have any idea where LLC is under the 990XA BIOS? The closes I can find is CPU PLL.


----------



## Raven.7

Ok. I have officially regretted buying this motherboard.

Rev 1.0 doesn't have LLC control!!!

Who's the bloody genius at Gigabyte that came up with the idea of NOT giving a 99x chipset LLC control?!? On top of over-volting my CPU by .1v, the thing can't even pick up the right RAM speed, timings OR voltage.

Gigabyte support is going to hear about this one.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok. I have officially regretted buying this motherboard.
> Rev 1.0 doesn't have LLC control!!!
> Who's the bloody genius at Gigabyte that came up with the idea of NOT giving a 99x chipset LLC control?!? On top of over-volting my CPU by .1v, the thing can't even pick up the right RAM speed, timings OR voltage.
> Gigabyte support is going to hear about this one.


Ouch, sucks that you got a Rev 1.0 board. Definitely doesn't have (or any way of getting) LLC control on it.







They might replace it for you, not 100% on that. My experience with Gigabyte's tech support has been great thus far







Best wishes.


----------



## budhead

me again..

I am guessing most of you ppl are sick of these questions regarding temp, so I did play a bit with TEMPIN0 to 2.

on mine GA 990XAUD3 (it has Load Line Cotrol) these temps are total bogus.

I cold not connect any of these with VRM, 990X chipset or CPU socket.
Chipset cooler is by default very hot, I am guesing about 60C as normal and can be higher. When I cooled it with fan, to the touch becomes slightly warm qute fast, what means chip is low power but there is no significan change on any of these TEMPIN 0 1 or 2. I did check contact with cooler and all is fine. I did clean and put new thermal compound.

TEMPIN0 was quit similar to CPU temp but slightly higher, that was most direct connection, other two are just pain in the butt.

On top of that, when I reset HW monitor values, after few miutes MAX reading randomly jumps up to 100 deg C on all TEMPINs, though Value column stays between 25 and 38 deg C through all the time.

In mine case it is either HW monitor (v120) is giving me wierd readings or this board has some strange BIOS. Though I am not flashing mine F8 BIOS, PC is working fine and I will just ignore these strange temp readings. But I will make some cooling tubes to cool down very hot 990X chipset.

That is all by me, thx to all runing this forum, sorry on ******ed questions.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budhead*
> 
> me again..
> I am guessing most of you ppl are sick of these questions regarding temp, so I did play a bit with TEMPIN0 to 2.
> on mine GA 990XAUD3 (it has Load Line Cotrol) these temps are total bogus.
> I cold not connect any of these with VRM, 990X chipset or CPU socket.
> Chipset cooler is by default very hot, I am guesing about 60C as normal and can be higher. When I cooled it with fan, to the touch becomes slightly warm qute fast, what means chip is low power but there is no significan change on any of these TEMPIN 0 1 or 2. I did check contact with cooler and all is fine. I did clean and put new thermal compound.
> TEMPIN0 was quit similar to CPU temp but slightly higher, that was most direct connection, other two are just pain in the butt.
> On top of that, when I reset HW monitor values, after few miutes MAX reading randomly jumps up to 100 deg C on all TEMPINs, though Value column stays between 25 and 38 deg C through all the time.
> In mine case it is either HW monitor (v120) is giving me wierd readings or this board has some strange BIOS. Though I am not flashing mine F8 BIOS, PC is working fine and I will just ignore these strange temp readings. But I will make some cooling tubes to cool down very hot 990X chipset.
> That is all by me, thx to all runing this forum, sorry on ******ed questions.


Go download AIDA64.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

I have a question I've got a 990xa-ud3 which bios version should I run for OCing. atm I've got it up to 4.0 and im using bios version F8 I think.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> I have a question I've got a 990xa-ud3 which bios version should I run for OCing. atm I've got it up to 4.0 and im using bios version F8 I think.


I'd highly recommend F12 (or F12b if it's still in beta release).

My chip hit 4.2 easily (but it does on any BIOS revision, other than F11. Lol). But aside from that, F12(b) has VRM throttling protection, where as older revisions do not. It's a good thing to have if you have a power hungry chip like Thuban.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

There is a 13b BUT not a huge fan of beta drivers. So with the f12 drivers is there a difference in boot time too. From some posts earlier in here I saw something about F6 and later there where longer boot times.

Along with this is there any other drivers I should update?


----------



## mezmenir

It's not a driver, it's a system firmware. That said, they are not quite like drivers as Gigabyte can't release something that would potentially destroy your board. The BETA versions may just have instabilities with certain setups, or missing features, but are otherwise fairly stable.

And yes, it actually was F13b that I used. F12 may have been the really bad one, sorry my memory isn't the greatest. I know that F10 was good (but lacked VRM protection), and that F11 was fail as all hell.

I recommend trying F12 then, and if it sucks, F13b. For the love of everything, don't flash F11.

Those two above that I recommend are purely based on the "OH HEY. We save your motherboard from exploding" because that's what happened to my UD3.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

yea firmware driver. just got the wrong word used.

Now interesting thing I just found..........http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/279/images/mb-z68-touch-bios.html Is it worth toying with?

And I cant remember where to get the the flash program I used to flash the bios from windows. Or is there another suggested way to do it. Last time I just used the program and bam 5 mins later bios flashed.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> yea firmware driver. just got the wrong word used.
> Now interesting thing I just found..........http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/279/images/mb-z68-touch-bios.html Is it worth toying with?
> And I cant remember where to get the the flash program I used to flash the bios from windows. Or is there another suggested way to do it. Last time I just used the program and bam 5 mins later bios flashed.


Personally, I'd recommend doing it from DOS, or within the BIOS itself (QFlash). Flashing from the Windows environment can be potentially risky.

As far as touchBIOS, no clue. Never used it.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Ok I did the flash to version F12. But now during the first and second boot up. I noticed a long delay before post. I did reset my OC back to 4.0 after I reset the pc. then reposted and it saw almost a 10 second wait till the screen showed the bios pic from gigabyte. Is that normal?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> Ok I did the flash to version F12. But now during the first and second boot up. I noticed a long delay before post. I did reset my OC back to 4.0 after I reset the pc. then reposted and it saw almost a 10 second wait till the screen showed the bios pic from gigabyte. Is that normal?


Don't really know if that's normal, what all do you have enabled in the BIOS? Mine didn't take that long to post on either F12 or F13. It was always pretty much the same until it started having POST failures (failing VRM, if I had to place my finger on it).


----------



## CyberDemonz101

The board isn't even 8 months old and I only started OCing the board in august.


----------



## mezmenir

I didn't mean yours was failing, mine just started having POST failures around the time that it died. Had it at 4.0-4.2 for about a year and then it just up and died one day while sitting on the desktop.

Try disabling the integrated stuff that you don't use, and what about the SATA controller? AHCI makes it take a little longer to POST.


----------



## Raven.7

Welp...Gigabyte just lost my business.

Their response was "Sorry, we know LLC is not available on your motherboard model...Please go buy a new, more expensive model. Thanks for contacting us!"


----------



## MRx

Rev 1.1 have LLC...

btw...

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2208525/amd-sticks-with-socket-am3-for-steamroller


----------



## cotzoc

Hello i recently acquired GA-990XA-UD3P, and i have problem with core unlock, the CPU is Phenom II X2 550, When extra 2 core's is enabled, system is freezing every time in windows, strange is that the old motherboard GA -MA790X-UD3P, the unlocking was successful and stable and do not know why the 990X does not want. has anyone encountered this problem?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cotzoc*
> 
> Hello i recently acquired GA-990XA-UD3P, and i have problem with core unlock, the CPU is Phenom II X2 550, When extra 2 core's is enabled, system is freezing every time in windows, strange is that the old motherboard GA -MA790X-UD3P, the unlocking was successful and stable and do not know why the 990X does not want. has anyone encountered this problem?


Try increasing the vCore or LLC settings a little bit. These boards operate a little differently than the 700 series chipsets, it may not be feeding your chip enough juice.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRx*
> 
> Rev 1.1 have LLC...
> btw...
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2208525/amd-sticks-with-socket-am3-for-steamroller


Thanks! I did not know that! Oh gee, look, I have Rev 1.0.

I'm this close to going out and buying a Sabertooth motherboard. I can't take another second of this Gigabyte garbage.

Their support has been driving me around in circles for days, what is so hard to understand about the motherboard automatically OVERVOLTING a chip by .1v!!!


----------



## cotzoc

tryed but with no luck







, LLC i don't have, so vcore, tryed with 1.5v and underclocked to 1Ghz, stil freezing after few second after windows start.

And i saw something, Aida64 now report to the 12V line, just 11.950v-11.985v, but old motherbord with 790X show 12+ 12.300-12.500v


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> I'm this close to going out and buying a Sabertooth motherboard


You probably wont regret this. Even if I can't directly recommend it.








Quote:


> tryed with 1.5v and underclocked to 1Ghz, stil freezing after few second after windows start.


Do you have another board or processor to try? Possibly a different PSU or GPU too? I know not every geek tends to have enough spare parts for a whole computer in their closet, but this DOES NOT SOUND GOOD.
Quote:


> And i saw something, Aida64 now report to the 12V line, just 11.950v-11.985v, but old motherbord with 790X show 12+ 12.300-12.500


This is normal. On my board, HWmonitor and AIDA64 show completely different values for the VIN rails, lmao.


----------



## cotzoc

It seems that with HWMonitor shows 12.10v, and with CPU, i do not know what to say, now is dual core, and it works correctly in the future may come a new CPU "Vishera" perhaps, i do know anyway.

I do not have Another CPU, only one, but is AM2 + and single core, my PSU is FSP Aurum CM Gold 650, and AMD Radeon HD6950 GPU, and the backup one HD2400 pro.

I hope to be a BIOS issues, and I hope it will be fixed by a BIOS update sometime, now i have F13b, she comes with f10 or f11 don't remember exactly.

And i see a large variation in frequency 2.7-3.4Ghz all the time, C&Q is disabled and CPU is at 3.4Ghz, this is strange, and a vcore variation 1.328-1.344v, this motherboard is very strange


----------



## Viyu

GA-970A-D3 (rev. 1.3)

Can someone help me with my audio problem? I looked at the manual and tried to fix my front panel audio. If i plug in headphones into the front audio i only get sound on both side if i don't plug my headphones all the way in. I've tried using these headphones on the back and it works fine. And can someone also explain the code coding for the front panel on the motherboard to me please?


----------



## MRx

I do not know - or i have a problem and i have to idenfiy betwen cpu-z and motherboard or some magic is happerning

Untitled.png 71k .png file







bus seems to oscilate... It does not look right.


----------



## Iceshot

Hey guys, could use some feedback here. I have a GA-990XA-UD3 (Rev 1.0) and in skimming the thread it seems the older rev boards without the LLC dont do so great with FX chips. I plan on grabbing a 8350 to replace my 955 when they come out and would like to know if I will be hindered with overclocking OR stability on my 1.0 board?

Appreciate the feedback!!


----------



## commputer33

Hi have anyone try the new f13e bios. I update to it and now my old overclock is not working anymore. I am about to downgrade back to f13b. Just checking to see if it is just me


----------



## Skinny66

You did not uncheck reset bios to default.Done it myself this bios is fine confirmed working so far save your bios press F11 in bios to do this.


----------



## commputer33

Ok I will try that.







What is new in the bios. I think soon that have to update the bios for piledriver. it just say update cpu agesa 1.5.0.0.


----------



## Step83

Question for you guys, ive noticed my Northbridge chip is a tad toasty sat idling at about 50C when everything else is mid to low 30s Board is a GA-970A-UD3
Can anyone advise the best course of action?


----------



## commputer33

Thank you It worked. I forgot that this board had that.


----------



## xd_1771

BIOS F13e officially adds Vishera FX support. The FX-8350 is on sale on Newegg, so some thread updates are necessary. No VRM cooling boards have been excluded from FX 8-core VIshera support.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> BIOS F13e officially adds Vishera FX support. The FX-8350 is on sale on Newegg, so some thread updates are necessary. No VRM cooling boards have been excluded from FX 8-core VIshera support.


So I don't know if it's just me or what but after updating to f7e bios for my 970a-ud3, half the time when I cold boot my computer, it bsods at the windows logo and half the time it's normal. hmm..

edit: bsod code seems to be 7E.

another edit: it *seems* (after 5 cold boots now) to have stopped doing that after I disabled intelppm.sys in system32 following someone else's past experiences.. oh and I also ran sfc /scannow. strange..


----------



## auraofjason

Another update: Yep it's still bsoding at windows logo but MUCH less.


----------



## M3TAl

So there's a 970A-UD3 Rev. 3.0... What changed/updated from Rev 1.x?


----------



## xd_1771

The new rev 3.0 boards have on-board Piledriver support and dual UEFI BIOS. They are UEFI equipped boards!


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> The new rev 3.0 boards have on-board Piledriver support and dual UEFI BIOS. They are UEFI equipped boards!


Got mad when I saw that on Gigabyte's website yesterday. Wanted to see which BIOS I needed for my rev1.1 to ensure my new 8320 would work and saw rev3.0 listed. I guess I'm not that mad though as I really don't mind the non UEFI BIOS on my board. Also noticed that they changed the NB heatsink on the new revision.


----------



## M3TAl

Just UEFI and piledriver support from the get go eh? Good, we're not missing anything important.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklink*
> 
> Got mad when I saw that on Gigabyte's website yesterday. Wanted to see which BIOS I needed for my rev1.1 to ensure my new 8320 would work and saw rev3.0 listed. I guess I'm not that mad though as I really don't mind the non UEFI BIOS on my board. Also noticed that they changed the NB heatsink on the new revision.


I want that new northbridge heatsink for my rev.1.1. Anyone know how I can get one?


----------



## Maat236

Also onboard audio changed from Realtek to Via according to picture/specification/driver.


----------



## M3TAl

I've never touched the onboard audio so I still don't care


----------



## auraofjason

Hey guys, f7 bios is out for the ga-970a-ud3 (it got out of beta).


----------



## M3TAl

I hope they fixed things... From what I've seen in the Fx-83xx owners club, people with various UD3 boards (using beta bios) are having to throw more voltage at the chip than ppl with Asus boards and having a harder time OC'in.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I hope they fixed things... From what I've seen in the Fx-83xx owners club, people with various UD3 boards (using beta bios) are having to throw more voltage at the chip than ppl with Asus boards and having a harder time OC'in.


I just tested my f7 non beta bios, and it's the exact same.







Can't get past 4.7ghz no matter what I do.


----------



## Raven.7

I officially want to punch the person who designed this board, right in the face. This thing has officially gone full ******.

You don't get to set a voltage, you get to set a voltage off-set on what the board THINKS the CPU should be running at! Not a solid figure! Ok, that doesn't sound bad, right?

The hell it is, the stupid board CHANGES the voltage it THINKS the CPU should be running at every time it boots up.

So here I am, trying to overclock the damn thing, and I keep offsetting the voltage off to around 1.46v only to find out that the damn BIOS has automatically switched it to 1.386v the next time I boot up...causing windows to BSOD or requiring a CMOS Clear.

I'm about to throw this board out the window and buy either an AsRock or an ASUS.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I officially want to punch the person who designed this board, right in the face. This thing has officially gone full ******.
> You don't get to set a voltage, you get to set a voltage off-set on what the board THINKS the CPU should be running at! Not a solid figure! Ok, that doesn't sound bad, right?
> The hell it is, the stupid board CHANGES the voltage the CPU THINKS it should be running at every time it boots up.
> So here I am, trying to overclock the damn thing, and I keep offsetting the voltage off to around 1.46v only to find out that the damn BIOS has automatically switched it to 1.386v the next time I boot up...causing windows to BSOD or requiring a CMOS Clear.
> I'm about to throw this board out the window and buy either an AsRock or an ASUS.


Oh yeah, I had that happen to me too but it was only once on the first time I ever booted with my new chip (and the first time I booted with my new bios update), really weird..


----------



## M3TAl

Well, wish I had an 8350 to see if she can go past 4.7ghz


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well, wish I had an 8350 to see if she can go past 4.7ghz


Well mine's real max oc is really 4.6ghz. At 4.7ghz on this board, I need to set 1.55v in bios to be even partially stable.. at that point my temps go out of control even with my nh-d14.


----------



## Raven.7

I sunk in and bought a Sabertooth at CompUSA, glad the mess of having to deal with this board is over.


----------



## M3TAl

Mine has been nothing but wonderful so far.


----------



## xd_1771

^ Interesting experience. D14 too hmm?

I'll be taking an 8320 under my D14 with my 990XA once NCIX stocks it.... then Hexagonal will become Octagonal


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> ^ Interesting experience. D14 too hmm?
> I'll be taking an 8320 under my D14 with my 990XA once NCIX stocks it.... then Hexagonal will become Octagonal


I will believe it when I see a picture of it sir. You said "I will not be upgrading to FX chip" when the BD came out.


----------



## M3TAl

Well did he mean just BD? Or all FX ever eh?


----------



## xd_1771

^ That was referring to a BD FX. But now that I've seen the serious benefits of Piledriver FX and the fact that it's so affordable that I can already buy it, I'm aiming for it and taking it on once NCIX has it in stock. Then I'm going to put this D-14 to use!


----------



## barrubba

i need 1 or 2 esata port in back panel. 990xa-ud3 have not.
how can i do?
can i switch sata to esata?
thanks


----------



## MRx

barrubba

When AHCI is enabled - then SATA works in hotswap mode.


----------



## barrubba

sorry, i want to know if product like this is ok for my mb:
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSw8Bq1y3EglR2iKe-1tkzPrG2MtHe2NW1ZyFsK2m2XhEeucK3f


----------



## MRx

I see no obstacles to use such device. eSATA & SATA differs only with cables (they are shielded and have slightly differient connector). Sata and eSATA are intercompatible.


----------



## mastoul

Hello. I own a 990xa-ud3 mobo and yesterday i updated my bios to latest stable F13. The mobo is used for my home server that runs 24/7 and without a monitor(i control it via teamviewer). After the update i encounter an issue with gpu. It cannot pass the post if no monitor is connected to gpu. if i connect a monitor on it it runs smooth post and boots the OS. Is it something i can do to fix this issue or i have to wait for a future update?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastoul*
> 
> Hello. I own a 990xa-ud3 mobo and yesterday i updated my bios to latest stable F13. The mobo is used for my home server that runs 24/7 and without a monitor(i control it via teamviewer). After the update i encounter an issue with gpu. It cannot pass the post if no monitor is connected to gpu. if i connect a monitor on it it runs smooth post and boots the OS. Is it something i can do to fix this issue or i have to wait for a future update?


Are you running a piledriver cpu? If not then just don't update to F13. Go back to whichever bios version you had before. F13 is mostly for piledriver support.


----------



## mastoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are you running a piledriver cpu? If not then just don't update to F13. Go back to whichever bios version you had before. F13 is mostly for piledriver support.


No i run phenom II 1100T but the update is usefull to me because with previous one F12 i had problem booting my pc with hdds attached to my pci express x4 marvel sata 3 controller. At F12 i cannot remove the sata card because pc won't boot and either connect hdds on it because still won't boot!!I know it's strange but it has to do with the other 2 sata controllers of silicon image i have.Anyway with the F13 update i can remove the controller or connect hdds on it and the pc boots just fine only if monitor connected though........So that's why i am asking if there is a solution with the gpu. At the moment i went back to previous BIOS F12.


----------



## ot4ku

maybe someone can help me? I have this Gigabyte *GA-970A-D3 Rev 1.4* like written here.
But all i get is a black screen when I start the PC up.

I use the AMD FX-4170, its on the Supported List.
http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4306

I use this RAM.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TG8QRW/

Can Any of this be the problem? The CPU is int he Supported List, not sure what Bios rev. 1.4 has.
Even if the RAM would be wrong wouldnt i at least get into the Bios? Or a Error Screen?

The Mainboar duses PCI-X 2.0 but i use a PCI-X 3.0 Grafic Card is that maybe a problem? I read that PC-X 3.0 cards should
work without problem on the PCI-X 2.0 boards.
This Card i use:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008Y8PNRA/

If anyone has any idea what could be the problem pleas elet me know. I cant switch the Card from other PC or something just have thos eparts.
Anythig that looks that could be a problem? Not sure if its important but i use the VGA Adapter to connect the card to my monitor.

Thanks for your help!

*EDIT* Yes power goes on, FAN of CPU Cooler and GPU fan working, LEDS go on, Keyboard seems to work, CMOS resetted.


----------



## M3TAl

Does it actually get power? Lights and fans turn on? Are there any beep codes? Did you try resetting cmos?


----------



## ot4ku

Yes all Fans working, no Signal on the Monitor, reseted CMOS already without any luck.


----------



## M3TAl

Really need some beep codes to know what the problem potentially is. Unless you have a spare ram/gpu/cpu to test out.

Have you tried single stick of ram? Try both one at a time.


----------



## ot4ku

have tried dual channel ram and only one ram on ram slot #1 no beep codes, i think maybe the PC works and its only the grafi Card problem? I will try it on my TV with HDMI maybe just need to get minihdmi adapter first, they should ship one with cards...


----------



## M3TAl

I must go to sleep







. Hopefully some one else will help. You might want to make your own thread... probably get more help that way.


----------



## netcrusher

It's long time I don't read this useful thread, i want to ask to experts some questions because i'm a big ignorant









1) I have a 990XA-UD3 rev 1.0 motherboard with F13 (the last one) bios because i would like to buy FX-8350 (I just selled my FX-8150 yesterday), in these days i'm reading about this LLC (load line calibration) an important parameter to have a stable OC, why this motherboard doesn't have this option in the bios???? maybe it's available in older bios?????

2) Does the PLL cpu parameter important for a stable OC or is better don't touch this one???? I have read different answers on the net about this but still don't clearly understand what this function is.

3)Why if I choose in the bios 1.50V for cpu i will find a lower voltage in windows reading it with cpu-z???? I have disabled all the functions c1 state c6 state cool'n'quiet, apm master mode........why the voltage is not always fixed and change ???? if i put an old bios like F7 the voltage i put in the bios is the voltage i read in cpu-z..........

Thanks in advance to all the forum members will answer me, and excuse me for my crappy english, greetings from Italy


----------



## netcrusher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok. I have officially regretted buying this motherboard.
> Rev 1.0 doesn't have LLC control!!!
> Who's the bloody genius at Gigabyte that came up with the idea of NOT giving a 99x chipset LLC control?!? On top of over-volting my CPU by .1v, the thing can't even pick up the right RAM speed, timings OR voltage.
> Gigabyte support is going to hear about this one.


ohhhhh what a bad thing









but if the 990XA-UD3 rev 1.0 doesn't have LLC option in the bios it has LLC control by default right?????? I mean I can't control LLC to choose ON/OFF but it is built in this motherboard or not???


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netcrusher*
> 
> It's long time I don't read this useful thread, i want to ask to experts some questions because i'm a big ignorant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I have a 990XA-UD3 rev 1.0 motherboard with F13 (the last one) bios because i would like to buy FX-8350 (I just selled my FX-8150 yesterday), in these days i'm reading about this LLC (load line calibration) an important parameter to have a stable OC, why this motherboard doesn't have this option in the bios???? maybe it's available in older bios?????
> 2) Does the PLL cpu parameter important for a stable OC or is better don't touch this one???? I have read different answers on the net about this but still don't clearly understand what this function is.
> 3)Why if I choose in the bios 1.50V for cpu i will find a lower voltage in windows reading it with cpu-z???? I have disabled all the functions c1 state c6 state cool'n'quiet, apm master mode........why the voltage is not always fixed and change ???? if i put an old bios like F7 the voltage i put in the bios is the voltage i read in cpu-z..........
> Thanks in advance to all the forum members will answer me, and excuse me for my crappy english, greetings from Italy


#1 (LLC) fixes vdroop, which is the problem you're describing in question #3.

#2 I don't know, it didn't do anything for me.

#3 That is vdroop, see #1.


----------



## reddik

Nevermind, works.


----------



## MRx

990xa-UD3 1.0 have vboost by default - so 1.47V increases to nearly 1.6V in stress.


----------



## rawsteel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRx*
> 
> 990xa-UD3 1.0 have vboost by default - so 1.47V increases to nearly 1.6V in stress.


Same here with my UD5 1.0


----------



## M3TAl

If anyone is interested I put thermal sensors on my VRM and NB heatsink to compare to the readings from the board sensors... And I gotta say I'm a little perplexed by what I found.

The sensors are off by ~1C compared to what the actual temp is. Installed my new fan controller yesterday and had all 5 sensors dangling in front of my case. My ambient room temp is ~27C and the sensors were reading 27-28C.

Anyways here's the results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I'm still a firm believer that there is no sensor for the NB but the VRM reading confounds me. We believe tmpin#2 to be a VRM sensor right? So the heatsink is reading 41C and the board sensor reads 29C?


----------



## xd_1771

TMPIN2 should measure the NB/chipset and not the VRMs on newer GIGABYTE boards. However, you are measuring the heatsink, not the chips themselves (i.e. where the board sensor might actually be located).


----------



## Dromihetes

I am a little disappointed by my Gigabyte 970-UD3 rev 1.0.
I am comparing it to the 890GPA that has "only" 4+1 and i don t like what i see.The "only" 4 phased 890GPA-UD3 has rock solid voltages with the X4 975BE ,even in overclocking , while with the 970 voltages are always going up and down.No LLC settings here ,but i see others have not to much advantages from it.And the throttling with FX 4100 drove me mad.

Maybe someone should make a thread with the motherboards that really work properly with FX/Vishera.The more time it passes the more 9xx series boards look like bricks to me.Made on the knees ,just to be on the market and thats all.Crappy BIOS support (see AHCI BIOS-es ass well) ,lack of drivers for AHCI and RAID and so on.

What happened to Gigabyte ,they have made excellent 7xx and 8xx chipset based boards and they simply can t make it right with 9xx series.
Any joy with 970-UD3 revision 3 around here ?!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> TMPIN2 should measure the NB/chipset and not the VRMs on newer GIGABYTE boards. However, you are measuring the heatsink, _not_ the chips themselves (i.e. where the board sensor might actually be located).


Wouldn't the heatsink be colder than the chips themselves considering its a big piece of metal and spreads the heat over a wider area? Or is it the other way around and the heatsink runs warmer than the chips themselves? Just wondering because these temp sensors on the heatsinks show readings much higher than any of the board sensors for the chips.


----------



## Dromihetes

I have the version 1.0 of 970A-UD3 and just discovered that my board sets the HT at 2400 MT for my FX 4100 ,never gave attention to HT as on the Phenoms increasing it did nothing.
Have this board since the last Black Friday ,initially working with a 720 BE.
Now i see that manually i can only move to 2600 ,there are no more multipliers to rise it ,so my question is if this happens with newer versions of the board.Tried more BIOS versions and the same.
My board also lacks LLC and i can t go higher than 4200 overclocking wise.
NB speed can be increased to more than 2000 MT only by rising HTT reference ,once i hit 2200 W7 goes to basic interface.

My question is if this limitations are due to my motherboard or due to the processor used ?!
Anyone else succeded to go over 4,2 without LLC ?! At 4,3 gives errors in Intel burn test.
HT multi is limited by the CPU or by the mobo ?!
What is the official HT AMD advertise ?!
Could it be that my mobo has some older limited 8xx chips from older stocks ?

Rising HT from 2400 to 2600 brought some scores increase in some benchmarks not big ,but increases.


----------



## M3TAl

People with various UD3's and rev 1.0 UD7 too with no LLC have been getting 4.6-5.0 with 8320/8350 but they're running super high vcore to compensate for lack of LLC. Talking like 1.55v+.


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> People with various UD3's and rev 1.0 UD7 too with no LLC have been getting 4.6-5.0 with 8320/8350 but they're running super high vcore to compensate for lack of LLC. Talking like 1.55v+.


Thanks for the repply but i don t thing i ll pump 1,55 in the CPU







.Is no use for a 4,5Ghz.

Another thing i forgot to ask is if anyone managed to go up with only one CPU module as i ve tried to keep one active and go higher ,but the board always reverted to stock clocks and cores number once i up the frequency from the multi








Strange motherboard.


----------



## MRx

http://semiaccurate.com/2012/11/19/amd-kills-off-big-cores-kaveri-steamroller-and-excavator/

no comment...


----------



## xd_1771

^ AMD denied it, there's a bigger write-up about their denial on ExtremeTech. I've been closing the threads about it.


----------



## Dromihetes

It s not only that AMD denied it ,but to really believe what s on that site , lol








At least the site name is suggestive.

So anyone playing with the Gigabyte 970A-UD3 version 3.0 yet ?!


----------



## M3TAl

I wish I was playing with it. Apparently it has better VRM's/semi digital? But for the crazy low price I got my board for... can't complain.

Edit: Oh, nvm not digital that's only UltraDurable 5. They're Low RDS(on) now. Rev 1.0 wasn't?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I wish I was playing with it. Apparently it has better VRM's/semi digital? But for the crazy low price I got my board for... can't complain.
> Edit: Oh, nvm not digital that's only UltraDurable 5. They're Low RDS(on) now. Rev 1.0 wasn't?


All revs should be low rds(on).


----------



## xd_1771

^ The primary change with rev 3.0 is UEFI.


----------



## ddashtrois

I am sooo confused. I just purchased a GA-970A-D3 from Newegg. I've been looking into the FX-8350 Vishera and noticed the page for that mobo recommends that CPU. Yet, after closely examing the front page of this thread it looks as if rev 1 of this mobo won't support that cpu. Newegg links to the rev1 version of the board under "Manufacturer Product Page" and the red usb ports also indicate it's the rev1 board they're selling. Is newegg referring a CPU that won't work with the board? Are they actually selling a higher rev that will work with the CPU or does the FX-8350 Vishera actually work with rev1 of this board now? I've been digging for hours to find a rock solid answer since my friend mentioned some of the 970 boards have issues with that cpu and have yet to find one. Any help is greatly appreciate. Thank you.

EDIT: I'm fully aware that the very top of the front page of this thread says that CPU won't work with the rev1 board, but why would newegg recommend it and allow a combo deal offer if it doesn't work? That's where my confusion is deriving from.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddashtrois*
> 
> I am sooo confused. I just purchased a GA-970A-D3 from Newegg. I've been looking into the FX-8350 Vishera and noticed the page for that mobo recommends that CPU. Yet, after closely examing the front page of this thread it looks as if rev 1 of this mobo won't support that cpu. Newegg links to the rev1 version of the board under "Manufacturer Product Page" and the red usb ports also indicate it's the rev1 board they're selling. Is newegg referring a CPU that won't work with the board? Are they actually selling a higher rev that will work with the CPU or does the FX-8350 Vishera actually work with rev1 of this board now? I've been digging for hours to find a rock solid answer since my friend mentioned some of the 970 boards have issues with that cpu and have yet to find one. Any help is greatly appreciate. Thank you.
> EDIT: I'm fully aware that the very top of the front page of this thread says that CPU won't work with the rev1 board, but why would newegg recommend it and allow a combo deal offer if it doesn't work? That's where my confusion is deriving from.


Newegg's pictures and links and stuff don't always update (if at all). They'll most likely send you the newest rev. For example it shows rev 1.0 in the picture for the ga-970a-ud3, but I received the rev 1.1 version.


----------



## xd_1771

^ Because some of those rev 1.x boards are 1.3 and 1.4 that do support 125W TDP Vishera because they have the VRM heatsink.
It's tough to tell what rev you'll get, hm, best you can do is ask them to get the latest one.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> ^ The primary change with rev 3.0 is UEFI.


I, for one, can do without the goofy uefi bios. But I'm going to call Gigabyte and see if I can get my hands on the rev.3.~ northbridge heatsink. I've never liked the original one.


----------



## MatijaInSpace

I have a problem with fan control. Auto fan speed is working good on sis_fan1 4pin but on sis_fan2 3pin is always on full speed and making noise, is there a way to reduce it? (990xa-ud3)
BIOS settings seems to be only for sis_fan1.... thx


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatijaInSpace*
> 
> I have a problem with fan control. Auto fan speed is working good on sis_fan1 4pin but on sis_fan2 3pin is always on full speed and making noise, is there a way to reduce it? (990xa-ud3)
> BIOS settings seems to be only for sis_fan1.... thx


I don't think you can control the 3 pin.


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> I don't think you can control the 3 pin.


They can be, but in my case just on sis_fan1.
Here's my rig now, at least looks better








But now my front and back fans are running at full speed. That's why i need Y 4pin cable to free the sis_fan jack so i could have them on auto also, for 3pin I have home-made Y cable









And the fifth one is 140mm and even on full speed is quiet.


----------



## June24th

Hi, I'm having a bad time trying to figure out what to do with my GA-970A-D3 motherboard since I've been reading the revision 1.1 one I have doesn't seem to support the FX 8350 Vishera.
I want to upgrade my Phenom II X4 945 and I've also read comments saying it's ok if I just upgrade to the latest F11 Bios version available for my motherboard from the gigabyte website. I would like to know if there's any implications if I do this, I've just bought this mainboard 3 months ago and I don't wanna spend on a new one. (I almost feel robbed with this revision stuff)
I'm not an expert in this topic so any help would be appreciated, I also don't plan to overclock (well I also read it's not recomendable for this motherboard), I use it mainly for office work and low req games. Thanks in advance.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *June24th*
> 
> Hi, I'm having a bad time trying to figure out what to do with my GA-970A-D3 motherboard since I've been reading the revision 1.1 one I have doesn't seem to support the FX 8350 Vishera.
> I want to upgrade my Phenom II X4 945 and I've also read comments saying it's ok if I just upgrade to the latest F11 Bios version available for my motherboard from the gigabyte website. I would like to know if there's any implications if I do this, I've just bought this mainboard 3 months ago and I don't wanna spend on a new one. (I almost feel robbed with this revision stuff)
> I'm not an expert in this topic so any help would be appreciated, I also don't plan to overclock (well I also read it's not recomendable for this motherboard), I use it mainly for office work and low req games. Thanks in advance.


I wouldn't put an 8 core on that rev 1.1 motherboard, because it has unheatsinked 4+1 phases. They don't have official support for the 8 cores for a reason. You said you mainly use your rig for office work and low req games so I would say an fx-6300 would be perfect.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So I just got a GA-990XA-UD3. Currently I'm running a Phenom II x6 1090T and the Samsung 30nm RAM. I'm not sure if this is motherboard or CPU related.

I'm trying to push +3500Mhz on the CPU-NB. I can get to 3480Mhz on 1.45V stable but when I try to push the speed higher my system sometimes does not post, or it takes 30 seconds to do so. When it does post it's not stable in the slightest. I've tried various multipliers and reference clocks but they all do the same thing once I reach that speed/voltage.

RAM and CPU are set to stable speeds. RAM is always between 1600-1950MHz, CPU never goes over 3.8GHz with 1.4V. CPU load temperature, read from TMPIN2, barely hits 40C. I only have 4 cores enabled to keep the temps down.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So I just got a GA-990XA-UD3. Currently I'm running a Phenom II x6 1090T and the Samsung 30nm RAM. I'm not sure if this is motherboard or CPU related.
> I'm trying to push +3500Mhz on the CPU-NB. I can get to 3480Mhz on 1.45V stable but when I try to push the speed higher my system sometimes does not post, or it takes 30 seconds to do so. When it does post it's not stable in the slightest. I've tried various multipliers and reference clocks but they all do the same thing once I reach that speed/voltage.
> RAM and CPU are set to stable speeds. RAM is always between 1600-1950MHz, CPU never goes over 3.8GHz with 1.4V. CPU load temperature, read from TMPIN2, barely hits 40C. I only have 4 cores enabled to keep the temps down.


3.5ghz on cpu/nb? I did not know phenom iis could get their cpu/nb that high, usually the limit I see is ~2.6ghz for c2 phenom IIs, and ~2.8ghz for c3 and 6 core thubans, maybe 3ghz.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya 3ghz for thuban cpu-nb is typical limit for regular cooling and maybe 3.2ghz with good water cooling maybe?. Pushing past that is just not going to happen unless you have some xtreme cooling and you are just trying to bench real quick. ~3ghz for 24/7 use.


----------



## HTL2001

Hello, I have the ga970a-ud3 (rev 1.2). I should have come here before because I went and bought an NB/MOSFET sink because my NB was burning hot (to touch - couldnt really figure out the temps on board at the time) and MOSFETs were fairly hot, and I was going to do watercooling which I thought might need a bit of extra cooling on the stuff around the CPU. Unfortunately I didn't check well enough and got stuff that didn't fit. I reseated the NB sink with new compound but didn't change out the MOSFET tape (I'll be doing this tomorrow probably).

Just for reference...
TMPIN2 is always 11-12C above CPU mirroring its spikes, under load and idle
TMPIN1 is 16 above CPU at idle, ~1C below it under prime95, ~8C above during graphics card stress test
TMPIN0 stays pretty low, about 34C and 38C under graphics stress
(I actually am using Open Hardware Monitor which refers to these temps as "Temperature #1" to 3, not by TMPIN, but I figured I'd use those names for convenience of lookup)

I think TMPIN0 is a bit higher now... but I need to run controlled tests again. May reset my fans to old position in case I made a big difference there. EDIT: no, temps are actually slightly lower but so is ambient temp.
Were the TMPIN values ever settled on here? I searched the thread and saw a lot of different info...

Additionally, should I just keep stock sinks with watercooling or should I try and find a new one that fits this board?


----------



## CBF-

Hi, everyone, I bought a GA-970A-D3, FX6300, and other stuff on Black Friday from Newegg and was going to build it in a few weeks. After reading a bit, I'm worried. The board I received was rev1.4 which comes the F10 bios. The Gigabyte website says the 6300 is supported on since the F11 bios. Should I be worried? A Nov. 25 review on Newegg says "Using with an AMD FX 6300 CPU no problems, recognized new vishera drivers out of box." Maybe it was a rev3.0 MB?

I don't have an AM3 compatible CPU, so I'm kind of stressed right now. I'm thinking about testing the CPU and MB out of the case this Friday so I can have a headstart if it doesn't work. Thoughts?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBF-*
> 
> Hi, everyone, I bought a GA-970A-D3, FX6300, and other stuff on Black Friday from Newegg and was going to build it in a few weeks. After reading a bit, I'm worried. The board I received was rev1.4 which comes the F10 bios. The Gigabyte website says the 6300 is supported on since the F11 bios. Should I be worried? A Nov. 25 review on Newegg says "Using with an AMD FX 6300 CPU no problems, recognized new vishera drivers out of box." Maybe it was a rev3.0 MB?
> I don't have an AM3 compatible CPU, so I'm kind of stressed right now. I'm thinking about testing the CPU and MB out of the case this Friday so I can have a headstart if it doesn't work. Thoughts?


It should work, just update the bios after. There's been people who were able to use fx cpus on old chipsets (like 700, 800 series) that had no support for them.


----------



## CBF-

Tyty, should I still test it out of the case this week (not planning on building until week after)?


----------



## Hiv359

Sup, guys.
I've got a question:
going to buy *GA-970A-UD3 rev 1.2*(there is no 3.0 in stores) and want to install Zalman NBF47(http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=133) to NB, so, can i fit it there or not?
Thx.


----------



## M3TAl

Looks like the clips are adjustable so it should fit.


----------



## HTL2001

I've had trouble finding one that is meant for this NB, so if you do get this and it fits please post back here


----------



## Hiv359

*HTL2001*, *M3TAl*, already checked it. And - NOPE.
NBF47 with stock clips doesnt work for this mobo because of 2 reasons:
1. clips to short(at least 1cm need to fit them in mounting holes)
2. diameter of the holes in the mobo bigger then diameter of the heatsink's nails.


----------



## wolfshark

Well if 990XA-UD3 rev.1 and rev.3 are the same mobos could the rev.1 be flashed with the rev.3 UEFI bios?

I am NOT happy with my 990XA-UD3 rev.1. The VRM's and the southbridge are very HOT. I measured them with a thermo probe and multimeter and the VRM's were @ 95C. I rerouted part of the airflow to make the VRM's cooler and it works for now. I can't do anything about the soutbridge though and will have to think of something that will cool it, because the temps there are also approaching 90C and after a few hours of heavy load the pc sometimes resets, and i am pretty sure that it isn't the CPU to blame. The lack of LLC is also ridiculous.


----------



## xd_1771

YIKES. Well, first gen FX 8-cores eat power, what voltage do you run? Perhaps see how tight that VRM heatsink is? It was loose enough on mine to actually come loose if I put enough pressure with my thumb, had to push it down. The latest BIOS has VRM protection so you are probably not in any danger.

I don't think so but it might be worth investigating, hm. But I don't think so, there's a chip difference somewhere for sure.

Hiv359 if your NB is not overheating (and it probably isn't) I don't think it'd be worth all that trouble.


----------



## HTL2001

I'm thinking of just getting an Antec Spotcool for this - after I set up my watercooling NB/MOSFET temps went up by a bit (probably due to the rear exhaust fan being taken out because it blocked the radiator barbs). The NB temps topped out at 78C according to my IR thermometer (prior to watercooling, it topped out at 60C).


----------



## wolfshark

1.32v if i remember correctly. But it vdrops quite a bit - in cpu-z it's more like 1.26. I will just try to cool everything down and hope it will not reset anymore.


----------



## SeriousMite

Hello. I have a rev 1.0 970A-UD3. I recently bought an FX8320. I haven't installed it yet and I'm still using my old Athlon 2 chip. Anyway, looking at Gigabyte's cpu support page for the ud3, it says I need R7 bios for the Vishera chips. I've tried flashing the bios over ten times now and I can't seem to get anything past R4 to work.

When I try to boot up with the later revisions I get blue-screens before I can get into Windows 7 (64bit). When I re-flash to any of the bios between R1 and 4, Windows loads just fine. I thought it might have been due to a conflicting driver, so I went into safe mode and uninstalled any driver related to the board, but I still have the same problems. Finally I tried to start with a fresh install and I unplugged my system hdd and tried to boot from the windows disc and start the install process on an alternate drive, but I get an error before the disc even finishes booting. "Windows failed to start...ect....File: \windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Status: 0xc0000221
Info: Windows failed to load because a critical system driver is missing or corrupt."

That was the latest message. I've attempted this four or five times now and I've gotten several different messages like this with different status codes and also a blue-screen.

I'm out of ideas now. Any suggestions?


----------



## SeriousMite

I seemed to have figured out my problem with the F7 bios, so for anyone coming across this thread and having a similar issue, I just went into bios after re-flashing to F7 again and loaded the fail-safe defaults. After that everything worked and I'm able to load into windows on my original drive without having to re-install.


----------



## Roalith

Hi chaps,

I have what looks like the Rev 1.0 board (although I need to poke around a little more), and have updated it with the latest F13 bios - all seems to be perfectly fine, running my FX 8350 quite happily, have done some burn in tests and whatnot and it stays below 55 degrees under full load (~16 degrees idle, Corsair H80 cooler).

My question is actually Crossfire related - is there a recommended list of bios settings for Crossfire?


----------



## M3TAl

As far as I know there isn't really any bios settings that have much to do with crossfire.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

For some reason I cannot set DDR VTT Voltage and Dram voltage at the same time. VTT gets grayed out when I set the Dram voltage to anything but "normal". Does anyone else have this issue? If not what bios are you using? Mine is version F8.

Edit:

Just updated to bios F13, still have the same issue.


----------



## tyhboom

I have noticed something very odd on my machine. There is a major discrepancy between what my monitors say (CPUID HW monitor, CPU-Z, Core Temp, and the Bios temps) what the CPU Core voltage is at any given moment.

In the Bios menu where you can set multipliers, voltages, etc, I have my CPU Core voltage set at the stock 1.3750 v
But if I check in the Bios menu for PC Health to view temps and voltages, here it reads 1.4xx usually. This is consistent with what I see in CPU-Z and HW Monitor. However, Core temp and AMD Overdrive tell me my CPU Core voltage is 1.3750 v

Which number should I trust? I want to believe that Core Temp and AMD Over drive are lying to me in a way because at stock voltages I can barely get past a 3.6 ghz overclock without breaking past 60 celsius. In a quick experiment I used AMD overdrive to lower my CPU VID voltage by a bit and everything seemed stable enough after running prime95 for about 10 minutes. It also really helped out on the heat wall. Can someone explain to me what is going on exactly?

Quick machine spec run down
Gigabyte 970a-D3 with AMD x6 1100T and GSkill sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR ram running at 1600 everything else is stock right now.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyhboom*
> 
> I have noticed something very odd on my machine. There is a major discrepancy between what my monitors say (CPUID HW monitor, CPU-Z, Core Temp, and the Bios temps) what the CPU Core voltage is at any given moment.
> In the Bios menu where you can set multipliers, voltages, etc, I have my CPU Core voltage set at the stock 1.3750 v
> But if I check in the Bios menu for PC Health to view temps and voltages, here it reads 1.4xx usually. This is consistent with what I see in CPU-Z and HW Monitor. However, Core temp and AMD Overdrive tell me my CPU Core voltage is 1.3750 v
> Which number should I trust? I want to believe that Core Temp and AMD Over drive are lying to me in a way because at stock voltages I can barely get past a 3.6 ghz overclock without breaking past 60 celsius. In a quick experiment I used AMD overdrive to lower my CPU VID voltage by a bit and everything seemed stable enough after running prime95 for about 10 minutes. It also really helped out on the heat wall. Can someone explain to me what is going on exactly?
> Quick machine spec run down
> Gigabyte 970a-UD3 with AMD x6 1100T and GSkill sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR ram running at 1600 everything else is stock right now.


Core temp and overdrive tell you the VID, not the current voltage. CPU-Z and HWMonitor tell you current voltages, as well as the bios.


----------



## M3TAl

Your voltage is also reading higher than the set value 1.375v because of LLC. Mine is set to 1.425v I believe and under load spikes to 1.488v with Extreme LLC.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

-tyhboom

M3TAl has the right I idea. LLC (Load Line Calibration) might be your issue. With my setup I have to manually set LLC to medium. If I leave it on auto the CPU voltage goes up to 1.5V with voltage set to normal and my CPU starts getting toasty.


----------



## tyhboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Your voltage is also reading higher than the set value 1.375v because of LLC. Mine is set to 1.425v I believe and under load spikes to 1.488v with Extreme LLC.


Yeah it was LLC which was messing stuff up. In bios it was AUTO. Should I set it to Regular or Extreme (or whatever the name is ). I have it on regular and my quick tests are showing that the temperatures and voltages are more stable. It would be nice if this could just me completely off would it not?


----------



## M3TAl

Kind of depends on your preference. What I like about extreme LLC is I'm not running 1.488v 24/7. Idle it is 1.456v and load hits 1.488 (which is needed for my chip to be stable under load @ 4ghz). I could change my LLC and probably get it to be around 1.48v at all times. But I prefer my voltage lower when idle.


----------



## jacqlittle

Hello everyone!

A few days ago i have a Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.2 and i'm very pleased with it. I had read about the high temperatures of NB or VRMs/Mosfets, and truth i think it's nothing disturbing or alarming...

Hello everyone, and sorry if my English is very bad


----------



## Ragnaroknight

So I have never built a PC before and I bought a new FX-8350.

But the 970A-DS3 Rev 1.1 I have won't support the processor?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnaroknight*
> 
> So I have never built a PC before and I bought a new FX-8350.
> But the 970A-DS3 Rev 1.1 I have won't support the processor?


It won't have official support for the fx-8350.


----------



## jacqlittle

No, your motherboard the only Vishera's that supports are FX-6300 or FX-4300, and previously you have to upgrade the BIOS to version F6.

If you want to install an 8-core processor with your board you must install an old Bulldozer only, and because it hasn´t heatsinks on VRM/Mosfets it isn't adecuate if you want to OC...


----------



## xd_1771

GIGABYTE made a reasonable decision to stop rating 4+1 phase boards with no VRM cooling installed for 8-core processors.


----------



## Ragnaroknight

Guess i'll just return it and get a GA-990FXA-UD5. I did intend to OC it a little as well.


----------



## M3TAl

A 970A-UD3 or 990XA-UD3 will be fine as well.


----------



## Dromihetes

Just use/buy UD3 versions and up suffixes not the others with Gigabyte ,to be on the safe side.


----------



## rawsteel

Which disk controller should one use when installing windows 7 on a WD black hard drive ? AMD SATA AHCI Driver or the Microsoft AHCI Driver or just leave it on IDE mode.

Was going to use the AMD SATA AHCI Driver from http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3891#dl


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel*
> 
> Which disk controller should one use when installing windows 7 on a WD black hard drive ? AMD SATA AHCI Driver or the Microsoft AHCI Driver or just leave it on IDE mode.
> Was going to use the AMD SATA AHCI Driver from http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3891#dl


I would use the AMD ahci.


----------



## M3TAl

I used the Microsoft ahci. Either one will work. Some say the AMD has better performance. Weather that's true, not sure.


----------



## tyhboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> GIGABYTE made a reasonable decision to stop rating 4+1 phase boards with no VRM cooling installed for 8-core processors.


You can always get an aftermarket cooling solution to provide some additional mofset protection right?

I picked up this one by Enzotech. Fits perfectly on my Gigabyte 970A-D3

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708016


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> I would use the AMD ahci.


Me too...

With mobo with older chipsets from AMD i used Microsoft AHCI drivers, but with earlier chipsets like SB850 or SB950, AMD AHCI drivers are the best way to go...


----------



## rawsteel

I currently have a GA-990FXA-UD5 and Phenom II X4 955 and would like to do some Northbridge undervolting but cant find any info on the topic only undervolting the CPU which i have already done. Is it safe to drop it below the auto settings on a stock setup


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawsteel*
> 
> I currently have a GA-990FXA-UD5 and Phenom II X4 955 and would like to do some Northbridge undervolting but cant find any info on the topic only undervolting the CPU which i have already done. Is it safe to drop it below the auto settings on a stock setup


There's really no reason to do that.


----------



## rawsteel

I am convinced that the bios is overvolting the NB/ HT/ cpu and not reporting the correct voltage and temperature values


----------



## M3TAl

What makes you convinced of this?


----------



## Step83

Question for you guys, I have a 970-UD3 and want some better ram for Benching. Trying to crack the 15 second mark on super pi 1M. I'm running a 960t be at 4.3ghz.
Can I use the magical Samsung green 30nm sticks or should I get something else?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Question for you guys, I have a 970-UD3 and want some better ram for Benching. Trying to crack the 15 second mark on super pi 1M. I'm running a 960t be at 4.3ghz.
> Can I use the magical Samsung green 30nm sticks or should I get something else?


The samsung ram is amazing, especially for the price, but overclocks are never guaranteed. If you want guaranteed high speeds mhz, you'd have to get something rated at those high speeds, which can get pretty expensive.


----------



## tyhboom

For my 970a-D3 rev 1.1 is there any reason for me to flash my bios past F9 ?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyhboom*
> 
> For my 970a-D3 rev 1.1 is there any reason for me to flash my bios past F9 ?


Q: When should I update my BIOS?
A: It is recommended you update your BIOS only to support something that normally wouldn't be supported, or to fix a bug/problem with the current BIOS.

If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## tyhboom

My thoughts normally, but I have noticed my LLC when set on extreme is a full 0.1v higher than the set clock (1.375v ) under load. Is it supposed to get that much leeway? When it is on regular it is only about +.025 v. From reading the descriptions of the newer Bios it doesn't seem to add any features that would affect that though.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyhboom*
> 
> My thoughts normally, but I have noticed my LLC when set on extreme is a full 0.1v higher than the set clock (1.375v ) under load. Is it supposed to get that much leeway? When it is on regular it is only about +.025 v. From reading the descriptions of the newer Bios it doesn't seem to add any features that would affect that though.


That is how extreme and regular LLC work. Too bad we don't have more LLC options like high and stuff.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> The samsung ram is amazing, especially for the price, but overclocks are never guaranteed. If you want guaranteed high speeds mhz, you'd have to get something rated at those high speeds, which can get pretty expensive.


Thanks, ive gone with some Kingston HyperX beast rated for 2133 which is more than the board is listed to do but means i can overclock to my hearts content should be here friday so we can see how it performs!


----------



## Xara

Hello, I currently have a BIOS issue with my motherboard.

I have the GA-970A-D3, Rev 1.1, and I believe I originally had the the F6 BIOS. After issues with a few applications running at about 1/9th the speed that they should, I tried to flash to F11, which I think is the latest one (feel free to correct me if I am wrong about anything in any of my posts)

Now here's where I think I dun goofed. Being the silly uninformed person that I am, I actually tried to do it via @BIOS.
And although it appeared to have worked initially, my motherboard does not seem to be able to load my OS anymore. It tries to, but something is stopping it midway through.

I'm not sure what the problem is, so I wondered if anyone here would be able to help?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xara*
> 
> Hello, I currently have a BIOS issue with my motherboard.
> I have the GA-970A-D3, Rev 1.1, and I believe I originally had the the F6 BIOS. After issues with a few applications running at about 1/9th the speed that they should, I tried to flash to F11, which I think is the latest one (feel free to correct me if I am wrong about anything in any of my posts)
> Now here's where I think I dun goofed. Being the silly uninformed person that I am, I actually tried to do it via @BIOS.
> And although it appeared to have worked initially, my motherboard does not seem to be able to load my OS anymore. It tries to, but something is stopping it midway through.
> I'm not sure what the problem is, so I wondered if anyone here would be able to help?


If you can get the bios file onto a usb, you can reflash it again in the bios.

It's possible though that the reason it's not loading the OS is because after flashing the bios, it automatically cleared the cmos and changed things like ahci to ide, you may want to check all the settings.


----------



## Xara

Well, I just tried to reflash with Q-flash, but nothing appears to have changed, so I'm thinking that like you said, it may be one or multiple settings rather than the BIOS itself.

Could you tell me where I can access these settings? Is it in BIOS Setup (Del key on bootup)?


----------



## theonejrs

Xara,

Since the motherboard posts, I would try and re-install the F11 bios, using Q-Flash in the setup (F8 key).

Good luck,
Russ


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xara*
> 
> Well, I just tried to reflash with Q-flash, but nothing appears to have changed, so I'm thinking that like you said, it may be one or multiple settings rather than the BIOS itself.
> Could you tell me where I can access these settings? Is it in BIOS Setup (Del key on bootup)?


Yes you access them there.


----------



## Xara

Ok, I have reset settings back to defaults. Now when I boot up the computer, it is able to load the OS, but not start it. I'm running Windows 7, so it begins to start up, and partway through, at one exact point, something stops it, puts up a blue screen for a split second, then restarts the computer.

I am able to get into my OS now, there's just something that's keeping it from starting up.


----------



## M3TAl

Still seems like a IDE/AHCI problem to me. I've had a similar problem where it got switched from IDE to AHCI (this was years ago, technically you want to be using AHCI over IDE) and would attempt to boot only to have a bsod flash up real quick.


----------



## Xara

Yeah, that's what I thought too, but when I switched it over to AHCI, it couldn't find my drive at all, instead displaying "No bootable partition found in table."


----------



## M3TAl

That's odd. Even if you switch to AHCI with no driver installed (driver is required for the OS) the bios should still detect the drive.


----------



## theonejrs

If you just reinstalled the bios, did you remember to tell the setup, which drive to boot from? Sound to me like it's not selecting the boot drive. It will be called Hard Disk Boot Priority, which should be in the Advanced Bios Features.

Russ


----------



## Xara

I see. Well, that appears to have done the trick, as the computer was attempting to boot from the USB port the whole time. I'll check to see if everything is alright, but at the very least the OS is up and everything is running.

Thank you very much!


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xara*
> 
> I see. Well, that appears to have done the trick, as the computer was attempting to boot from the USB port the whole time. I'll check to see if everything is alright, but at the very least the OS is up and everything is running.
> Thank you very much!


Oh yeah, this happened to me too, I completely forgot about that lol. After installing my new bios from usb it would not boot no matter what, so I just called it a day and would bother with it the next day and took out my usb drive and it booted lol.


----------



## theonejrs

i'm in the wrong post, sorry.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## theonejrs

Xara,

You are most welcome. Glad to be of service.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## Step83

Getting some very odd behaviour from my board. Im using the GA-970A-UD3 with the F6 BIOS, got some new RAM through the post today which works perfectly but weirdly if i put more than the stock 1.5V through it refuses to post at all and then wont let me into the BIOS to drop it back i have to clear the CMOS.
The RAM is Kingston HyperX 2133Mhz ive tried single sticks and swapping SIMM slots to use the other MC. Tried using using the memory clock on auto and manual same problem.
Anyone have any suggestions? Also i cant set the HTT manually anything over the auto frequency and it loops to the BIOS recovery


----------



## Soul Craze

Wow really good information here thanks man helped a lot!


----------



## theonejrs

Step83,

We could really use a bit more information, like the exact part # of your ram, how many sticks of ram, and the specified ram voltage. There is no 960 BE on the CPU Compatibility list for your motherboard, only the 960T, which has an unlocked multiplier, according to CPU World. If it turns out to be a Phenom IIx4 960T, no problem.

To support DDR3 1866 MHz (and above) memory, *you have to install an AMD AM3+ CPU first*, then you will need to flash the bios to F7, from any model AM3+ CPU, before you install your 960BE. Be careful, as it could possibly damage your motherboard, if it isn't compatible with it.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonejrs*
> 
> Step83,
> We could really use a bit more information, like the exact part # of your ram, how many sticks of ram, and the specified ram voltage. There is no 960 BE on the CPU Compatibility list for your motherboard, only the 960T, which has an unlocked multiplier, according to CPU World. If it turns out to be a Phenom IIx4 960T, no problem.
> To support DDR3 1866 MHz (and above) memory, *you have to install an AMD AM3+ CPU first*, then you will need to flash the bios to F7, from any model AM3+ CPU, before you install your 960BE. Be careful, as it could possibly damage your motherboard, if it isn't compatible with it.
> Best Regards,
> Russ


OK

CPU AMD AM3 Phenom II 960T BE
MB GA-970A-UD3 Rev 1.0 BIOS F6
RAM 2X4GB Kingston HyperX Beast - KHX2133C11D3/4GX in DIMM slots 1&2 DC unganged running at 1.5V

Whats confusing is the BIOS actually has a RAM profile for this but it sets the FSB to about 260 to achieve this. I clocked the ram upto 1853.2 by raising the FSB to 248. I cant get the HTT to do what i want wither i have to leave it on auto or it falls over

This is a screenshot of a superpi i ran shows more info


----------



## jacqlittle

Set manually your RAM at 1600MHz CAS 9-9-9 in BIOS, leave VDimm AUTO or fix it manually at 1.5V


----------



## perche

hi all. some days a go i bought in amazon a ga-990x-ud3 for my 1090t cause the vrm of my ga-790x-ds4, literally have burned cause overclock + intel burn test , well i bought too 8 gb of ram ddr3 corsair xms3 at 1600 . well my problem is this, i cant enter in the bios , i press delete in boot but i cant get the bios menu, i try with 2 usb keyboard, i try with a usb/ps2 adapter, i try in front and rear ports, and some times work but most of times no.
In windows usb work well, no problem with mouse or keyboard but in boot most of times is imposible enter in the bios.
i have the last beta bios f13, and i try sometimes clear cmos but still the problem

Any idea ?

sorry for my english.


----------



## theonejrs

perche,

Try it with a wired ps2 keyboard. USP to PS2 adapters don't work that often. Your best chance of finding one is to buy a low cost one, that comes with the adapter. Half of the time, they don't work either. Also, remove all USB, Flash drives or other wireless devices. Flash drives can sometimes cause problems with the computer booting by hanging up. Nothing but a blank screen and a flashing cursor. on the left side top of the screen.

Good Luck


----------



## angell

hi all
early in some post i see that are some people running a FX 8150 with gigabyte ga 970a d3 rev 1.3 if someone could tell me how to achieve that, because gigabyte claim that rev 1.3 don´t support fx 8150, if you tweak it somehow please send me a beta bios cause my system crash constantly (fx 8150 ,ga 970a d3 rev 1.3, 8gb gskill 1600 9,9,9,24 ,750 watt rosewill 80+ gold, sapphire hd 5870 eyefinity 6)
sorry for my English and thanks in advance


----------



## angell

dude you got something wrong there when you claim that ga 970a d3 rev 1.3 support fx 8150 because amd keep saying that it does not, if you find the way to achive that please share it.
thanks


----------



## theonejrs

angell,

This must be a non-US motherboard then, because in the US there's rev 1.0/1.1, which does not support the FX-8150. The rev 3.0 and 1.4. both support the FX-8150. Both have a heatsink on the VRMs, while the rev 1.3 does not have the VRM heatsink, and doesn't support the FX-8150 according to Gigabyte.

rev 1.3
http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4215

Only the rev 3.0 and 1.4 support the FX-8150
http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4395


----------



## rpalanki

Hello Guys!

I am looking to overclock my AMD FX-8350 (with H60 watercooling), but have no clue on how..

Could anyone provide me with an overclocking guide or settings that I should put my motherboard on?

I just want to get to 4.5+.. (maybe 5.0!)

Thanks in advance.

Rohan


----------



## M3TAl

Basically you should follow a Bulldozer OC guide because the only Piledriver guide I've seen is for Asus boards and BD and PD pretty much react same to OC's.

Always test for stability and watch the temps. With an H60 it is pretty much impossible to reach 5ghz unless you're able to attain 5ghz at a very low voltage compared to others. 4.5ghz should be doable though.


----------



## auraofjason

Yeah, the h60 is like hyper 212+ performance so I'd say 4.5ghz will probably be your limit with your temps getting way up there at that point.


----------



## theonejrs

Rohan,

We need to know more information. What model and revision is the motherboard. What case and case fans are you planning to use?

I use a 990FXA-UD5, for my FX-8320 @3.2GHz, cooled by an H-60 with a single 74 cfm, Arctic Cooling F12 PWM CO, 400 to 1350 rpm fan, in place of the stock Corsair 74 cfm fan that is just too noisy at 1700+ rpm. My case is a Corsair 400R. which has proven to be the best cooling case I've ever seen in my 22 years of building more than 500 computers.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186078

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139008&Tpk=corsair%20400r I caught a sale at Newegg for $79, and bought 2 of them. The second on has a 990X-UD3, with a Phenom IIx6 1090t in it and again, the temps stay very low

My CPU temps never exceed 52C, even running all 8 cores at 100% load with Prime 95.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## breakfromyou

So I picked one of these up and paired it with that Samsung wonder RAM and an 8320. This chip seems relatively happy at 4.2 Ghz on stock voltage, so far. I have only gotten 2 hours in on Prime95, and the temperatures are decent. The pesky TMPIN2 sensor gets up to a whole 55c after a couple hours, which isn't bad at all compared to a friend with an 8120 on the same board (at lower clocks!). I really think TMPIN2 might be VRM. Enabling LLC makes it go up 10-20c, which makes little sense considering the CPU temps only go up a couple degrees at best.

Anybody running an 8320 on this board along with the samsung wonder RAM? I'm really curious on what other people are pushing these things to.

I'm just using a Hyper 212+ with an Ultra Kaze 3000rpm spinning at about 1700rpm. Not that noisy and not that hot!


----------



## pedricd

I have a 970-d3 rev 1.4...and I am trying to overclock an 8350 on it, PSU is CX750W corsair bronze, hyper 212+ cooling, ram is patriot extreme 1866...

I am using regular LLC (extreme swings the vcore too far (+.1V) and doesn't seem to be as stable). All power management/ C&Q/ boost etc... are disabled.

My 8350 seems to want a lot of voltage to hold OC:

To hit 4.5Ghz I have to set to 1.5 vcore... At this voltage/clock, after about 3 minutes on OCCT I start to hear a buzzing sound (it is not the overtemp sound). My temps are all in line (< 52C cpu package, mid 60's on socket temp, all other temps seem good (around 50C max)). Any thoughts on what this is (coil whine?) ? My thinking is that it is the power on the board starting to flake out/is it dangerous? Would it make sense to put a fan on the mosfet heatsink?

One thing that I notice is that the harder a push it, the more +5 VCCH starts fluctuating (from 3.6 something up the 6.8 something). Is this normal? On the run above this voltage was steadily increasing up to 6.8 V over the.



So, am I asking too much of my mobo? 1.5V too high?


----------



## Techn0

hey can anyone tell me how to make raid 0??
i manage to do it in bios etc but it just wont work :S


----------



## M3TAl

I just set up my first RAID-0 on the UD3 a few weeks ago. It was pretty straight forward. What is it that's not working?


----------



## Techn0

when i set it up in bios, then ctrl + f to make new raid, i boot it up but it wont accept windows cd, and how can i format hdd's from bios or something?


----------



## M3TAl

What do you mean by it won't accept windows cd? Hdd's don't accept cd's. Do you mean you're unable to boot from a cd?

In that case press F12 (I think that's the button) during post to open boot menu and select the cd drive.


----------



## Techn0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What do you mean by it won't accept windows cd? Hdd's don't accept cd's. *Do you mean you're unable to boot from a cd?*
> 
> *In that case press F12 (I think that's the button) during post to open boot menu and select the cd drive*.


alsw nothing


----------



## jacqlittle

Attach your CD/DVD unit to SATA Ports 4-5 and change settings in BIOS for SATA 4-5 as IDE/SATA, not as ACHI or RAID, and you could boot from CD/DVD...

Sorry if i made any mistake writing, my english is very bad


----------



## theonejrs

breakfromyou,

The Hyper 212+ is a very good cooler, but the Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 fan is not a very good fan. It has very good static air pressure at 3000 rpm, but the static air pressure and cfm drop fairly quick, as the rpm's drop. It's a catch 22, in that at high rpm's it moves air so fast through a CPU cooler that it doesn't absorb much heat, and when you slow it down enough that you can stay in the same room with it because of the noise, it has very little static air pressure. I've tested a number of fans in push/pull on the Hyper 212+, and the best is a pair of these Arctic cooling 74 cfm, 600 to 1350 rpm PWM fans, by a wide margin. I now use a single one of these for my Corsair H-60, using the fan as pull, and mounted in the forward fan mount, in the top of my Corsair 400R case. You can use two of these on the Hyper 212+, and run them from the CPU fan header on the motherboard, as their is a splitter on the fans themselves. Nothing extra to buy and since they are identical, and both run at the same speed The radiator hangs from the pull fan, eliminating that large chunk of heat that the case exhaust fan normally has to deal with.

Arctic Cooling 6 Year warranty

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186078

Idle temps @ 73F Ambient temp Tmpin0= System, 1= Northbridge, 2= CPU


IBT (Intel Burn Test) @ maximum stress, 5 pass



With the H-60, I had to add a fan to the top fan position on the side cover, to cool the Northbride and VRMs. I bought an Arctic Cooling F-12, 74 cfm, 1350 rpm fan for that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050002107%20600035565%20600035590&IsNodeId=1&name=120mm

And a Zalman single fan controller, and set it to about 900 rpm.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118217&Tpk=zalman%20single%20fan%20controller

As you can see, temps are no issue.

I'm guessing that you are using the auto settings on your motherboard, so what is your actual CPU voltage setting from your monitoring software? I don't know about MSI, but Gigabyte shows the normal CPU voltage as 1.475v, which is way too high for an FX-8320. I set it to 1.30v manually in the setup, with the LLC on High, and I get 1.312v at idle and 1.328v under 100% load. I have run it at 3.4GHz at these settings, but it's a little quirky, and I haven had much time to play with the settings yet It may well do 3.6GHz at under 1.4v.

BTW! Scythe USA has gone bankrupt, and is currently out of business. There's talk that they will be back in late 2013.

Best Regards,
Russ


----------



## Techn0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Attach your CD/DVD unit to SATA Ports 4-5 and change settings in BIOS for SATA 4-5 as IDE/SATA, not as ACHI or RAID, and you could boot from CD/DVD...
> 
> Sorry if i made any mistake writing, my english is very bad


omg omg omg, i couldn't open the cd cause my dvd unit is not plugged in hahhaha :facepalm:


----------



## M3TAl

It happens to the best of us


----------



## gokupe

*GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 Overheating and Shutting down*

Please help, this is driving me crazy

I assembled this machine a couple of months ago, when not gaming the machine is perfect , but playing Assassins Creed the machine shut down every other day, with Prototype no problem, but with Saints Row Third shuts down after 5 minutes

i started doing some tests and found that tmpin2 (North Bridge) was going to 100 ° and that was causing the shut down,
please see the screenshots, with the BIOS default "optimized" values takes a little more than a minute to go to 90 °



Seems that the gaming issue had to do with the amount of data that SRT sends to the processor (maybe prototype doesnt do it so much)

I read some posts about changing the thermal compound, so I cleaned the old one and put Artic Silver 5 from Radio Shack with no improvement

then i "underclocked" but the temperature went up to 90° again in about 4 minutes

Any ideas? RMA? tweak other parameters in BIOS? extra cooler? buy another MoBo? MX-4 instead of artic silver 5?

Thanks in advance guys

Mainboard : GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
Memory: 1 x PNY XLR8 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MD8192KD3-1600-X9
CPU: AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8150FRGUBOX
PowerSupply:RAIDMAX HYBRID 2 RX-730SS 730W ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Modular
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT


----------



## M3TAl

Look to me like your CPU is overheating. 77C on FX-8150 core/package temp WAY too high, you should stay below 62C. Also TPMIN2 is Socket temp not NB. Your killing your CPU.

What cooler are you using? Stock cooler or aftermarket?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokupe*
> 
> *GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 Overheating and Shutting down*
> Please help, this is driving me crazy
> I assembled this machine a couple of months ago, when not gaming the machine is perfect , but playing Assassins Creed the machine shut down every other day, with Prototype no problem, but with Saints Row Third shuts down after 5 minutes
> i started doing some tests and found that tmpin2 (North Bridge) was going to 100 ° and that was causing the shut down,
> please see the screenshots, with the BIOS default "optimized" values takes a little more than a minute to go to 90 °
> Seems that the gaming issue had to do with the amount of data that SRT sends to the processor (maybe prototype doesnt do it so much)
> I read some posts about changing the thermal compound, so I cleaned the old one and put Artic Silver 5 from Radio Shack with no improvement
> then i "underclocked" but the temperature went up to 90° again in about 4 minutes
> Any ideas? RMA? tweak other parameters in BIOS? extra cooler? buy another MoBo? MX-4 instead of artic silver 5?
> Thanks in advance guys


Like M3TAl said, TPMIN2 is not northbridge temp, it is socket temp. Your cpu is the one that is overheating. Like he also said, you're killing your cpu.


----------



## M3TAl

I hope he didn't melt the silicon lol. Wondering if he is using the stock heatsink, aftermarket that can't handle 125w+ TDP, or just a really bad mount on cpu.


----------



## jacqlittle

TMPIN2 isn't CPU temperature or socket CPU like you say, some people say it's NB and others VRM/Mosfets, but i confirm it isn't CPU socket, because either in idle or load is impossible the values it gives to me and many others...


----------



## M3TAl

Well for me its always ~12C more than my core temp and when core drops TMPIN2 drops with it everytime and same when raise in temp. Also, at least for me, the temp in AMD Overdrive for cpu matches TMPIN2.

I mean look at that core temp for his FX-8150... 77C... that's way above normal operating limits. He should be idling in the 30's and loading in 50's or worst case low 60's.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> _*Well for me its always ~12C more than my core temp*_ and when core drops TMPIN2 drops with it everytime and same when raise in temp. Also, at least for me, _*the temp in AMD Overdrive for cpu matches TMPIN2*_.


For me not, and i have my Phenom 955 with good air cooling and low voltage for 24/7 at 3.96GHz (1.39V VCore) and at full load TMPIN2 is much more than CPU or Core temps...


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> TMPIN2 isn't CPU temperature or socket CPU like you say, some people say it's NB and others VRM/Mosfets, but i confirm it isn't CPU socket, because either in idle or load is impossible the values it gives to me and many others...


In the OP:
Quote:


> Q:In CPUID HWMonitor, which of the "TMPIN" temperatures apply to what?
> A:TMPIN0 = Motherboard (chipset) temp; TMPIN1 = VRM temperature; TMPIN2 = CPU socket temperature


----------



## jacqlittle

He said the following too:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> TMPIN2 should measure the NB/chipset and not the VRMs on newer GIGABYTE boards. However, you are measuring the heatsink, _not_ the chips themselves (i.e. where the board sensor might actually be located).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> I am assuming that TMPIN2, as with my old 790X board, is the VRMs


Which phrase is the correct??? If one time said one thing, and other time said other thing...

For me at least (and in other forums other users too), the values that gives TMPIN2 are impossible to be for CPU or CPU Socket like you say...


----------



## gokupe

Guys, thanks so much for your answers, they are giving me some light, to your points

1) I am using all the stock heatsink/coolers
2) I just purchased a better cooler: COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus ($30 in newegg) , it will come in some days, lets see how it goes. For some reason im reluctant to buy a $200 water cooler (maybe im cheap !)
3) now that i see what i did, i only changed the thermal compound of the heatsinks in red circles, not the ones of the heatsinks in green, so i will give a shot and let u know



4) about what TMPIN2 is. seems there is some controversy about it, im sure about something: I dont know either, but as was posted "after installing a water cpu cooler the TMPIN2 issue was fixed" so seems to me that may be physically close to the CPU (below? socket?)

will keep u posted about 3) today and 4) when the new cooler arrives

thanks !!!

actually this is the offical answer from gigabyte (just arrived) , it confirms that *TMPIN2 = Northbridge*
I will check their suggestions

Dear customer,

SYS = TMPIN0 = Motherboard
CPU = TMPIN1 = CPU
*MCH = TMPIN2 = Northbridge*
Seems cpu overheated. Check cpu and Sys temp in bios sensor direct detection will be more precise.
Do attempt to check and test with procedure below:
1) Test single stick memory a time on slot1 ( slot close to 24 pin ATX connector) , it could be one of unstable stick memory cause issue. Reset bios to load fail-safe and load optimized defaults,
2) DDR3 using 1.5v standard, mother board bios memory voltage is base on 1.5v ( default). Check current memory voltage spec( spec printed on memory module label) adjust memory voltage match under M/B intelligent tweaker memory voltage control.
For example: memory is 1.65v type, change memory from 1.5v to 1.65v.
3) Check cpu temp in bios under PC health status, normal cpu temp should be 33-59C, over 60C considers as overheated.
4) Test with other PCIE graphic card if above procedure checked and issue still persists.
If cpu was oveheated confirmed, remove old thermal pad betwee cpu and cooling heatsink fan, re-apply with new thermal grease or better quality cooling heatsink fan replacement needed.

Best regards,

Gigabyte technical support team.


----------



## M3TAl

Either way your CPU is overheating when cores are at 77c. Are/were you running an oc on your 8150? The stock cooler should have no problem cooling cpu at stock settings.


----------



## gokupe

Guys
a couple of updates about the temperature mistery

1) still is a mystery
2) I changed the termal compound of the processor without any impact
3) I followed the instructions of gigabyte (seee below):
3.1) removed 1 memory stick , without change
3.2) forced teh bios to give 1.65 volts to the memory (memory specifications) and nothing
3.3) as mentioned in 2) there was no change with the termal compound of the cpu
the suggestions about thE memory didnt make sense but i tried them anyway without success

At this point the only thing left is to wait for the new heatsink to arrive and test it (COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus)

will let u know
THANKS FOR THE IDEAS AND SUGGESTIONS









_1) Test single stick memory a time on slot1 ( slot close to 24 pin ATX connector) , it could be one of unstable stick memory cause issue. Reset bios to load fail-safe and load optimized defaults,
2) DDR3 using 1.5v standard, mother board bios memory voltage is base on 1.5v ( default). Check current memory voltage spec( spec printed on memory module label) adjust memory voltage match under M/B intelligent tweaker memory voltage control.
For example: memory is 1.65v type, change memory from 1.5v to 1.65v.
3) Check cpu temp in bios under PC health status, normal cpu temp should be 33-59C, over 60C considers as overheated.
4) Test with other PCIE graphic card if above procedure checked and issue still persists.
If cpu was oveheated confirmed, remove old thermal pad betwee cpu and cooling heatsink fan, re-apply with new thermal grease or better quality cooling heatsink fan replacement needed._


----------



## Hiv359

Guys, I need ur advice: wanna to measure my CPU voltage with my multimeter so where should i connect red and black connectors?
My mobo is GA-970A-UD3 rev 1.2 and CPU is x4 960T unlocked in x6 [email protected] at 1.3v(full load; idle is 1.28) in HWInfo64.
And by the way is it safe to run this CPU with this preferences at my mobo?
At my NB I installed Zalman NBF47, and in case i've got 2x200mm fans at 700rpm(front and top).
Thx.


----------



## M3TAl

Don't really know as I've never used a multimeter but from what I googled it's different for every motherboard.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Heads up - beta bios f8a now available for 970a-ud3. http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3907#bios


----------



## Techn0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Heads up - beta bios f8a now available for 970a-ud3. http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3907#bios


how to update it and how to install drivers for raid?


----------



## M3TAl

Does the RSS feed not notify you of beta bios'? It didnt notify me







. Only an AHCI update?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techn0*
> 
> how to update it and how to install drivers for raid?


You install RAID drivers during windows install. When you're on the window that lets you pick HDD's and format etc... you click Load Driver and select your raid driver (put it on a flash drive).


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

I don't recieve RSS feed from Gigabyte. And yeah, it looks to be a minor bios update.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbie222*
> 
> Some people suggest that on Gigabyte boards the memory should be placed in slots 3 and 4 for higher overclock frequency. I haven't tried that personally but my 990XA board cannot do 1866 with AMD 960T, only up to 1734Mhz. RAM is in slots 1 and 2.
> RAM is rated at 1866Mhz BTW.


I had to put my sticks of ram in slots 3 and 4 for them to run at the rated 1600mhz although I have also had to overclock them to 1600 and change everything to manual (G.Skills Ripjaws 2x4Gb)


----------



## breakfromyou

Guys. It's pretty clear that the guy running his 8120 at 70+c has it in an oven.


----------



## eXXon

Hey all, didn't read everything but was thinking about trying an 8350 with a UD7. Cooler most likely the CNPS12X.

Plan on oc'ing north of 4.5GHz. Seen people posting 80c temps while stress testing, but here in the last few posts, it's suggested that 70c is too hot.....?

What are the max temps when stress testing the 8350?

P.S.: both Intel CPUs in sig reach mid 70c under Prime95...


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Hey all, didn't read everything but was thinking about trying an 8350 with a UD7. Cooler most likely the CNPS12X.
> 
> Plan on oc'ing north of 4.5GHz. Seen people posting 80c temps while stress testing, but here in the last few posts, it's suggested that 70c is too hot.....?
> 
> What are the max temps when stress testing the 8350?
> 
> P.S.: both Intel CPUs in sig reach mid 70c under Prime95...


Max temps for amd cpus is 62c on the core temp. Max temp for intel is 100c on the core temp.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Max temps for amd cpus is 62c on the core temp. Max temp for intel is 100c on the core temp.


Thx mate.
So if I have a good cooler, I can achieve 4.6-4.8GHz on the 8350 and temps would still be in the 50c







? That sounds really amazing.....

Awesome PSU btw


----------



## Geezerman

Anyone know the differences between the revisons of the GA-970A-UD3 ?

I can't find much info on the various revsions of this board.

thank you..


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Anyone know the differences between the revisons of the GA-970A-UD3 ?
> 
> I can't find much info on the various revsions of this board.
> 
> thank you..


1.0 to 1.1 is LLC support. I'm not sure about 1.2, seems the same to me. 3.0 is different northbridge heatsink, ultra durable 4, and UEFI bios.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Thx mate.
> So if I have a good cooler, I can achieve 4.6-4.8GHz on the 8350 and temps would still be in the 50c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? That sounds really amazing.....
> 
> Awesome PSU btw


Yeah, but it's not really at 50c because amd cpus read temps differently than intel. For amd it's not a real sensor anywhere on the motherboard or cpu, the core temp is a number made up of some complex mathematical equation made by amd, but it's supposedly accurate in loads (as in you should stay below 62c on that core temp).

And thanks lol.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> 1.0 to 1.1 is LLC support. I'm not sure about 1.2, seems the same to me. 3.0 is different northbridge heatsink, ultra durable 4, and UEFI bios.


I have a new Revision 1.1, so it will have LLC support? that's just a bios update anyway, right?
Thanks..


----------



## General Mars

I was recommended to post here because I am having issues getting my G.Skill Ripjaws X Series (2x8GB) 1866 rated, actually 1333. I submitted the required forms as directed above.

This is my CPU-Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2669182

For details on my issues please reference these links:

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=12125
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353897/ram-cpu-oc-question-help-needed-please

It's not that I am unwilling to write out everything I've already tried, but it's a lot and I don't want to bloat the thread moreso than I already am.

Thanks for anyone who can and is willing to help! Very frustrated at my own inability to solve this issue.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I have a new Revision 1.1, so it will have LLC support? that's just a bios update anyway, right?
> Thanks..


Yes it has LLC support, but it's only regular and extreme LLC. It is not from a bios update, it is a hardware feature.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Yes it has LLC support, but it's only regular and extreme LLC. It is not from a bios update, it is a hardware feature.


Thanks for your sharing of the knowledge. We got a MC combo deal awhile back with the GA-970A-UD3 and 1045t X6 for $163.00. This board appears to be very well made. I still have a UD4P running as a HTPC. Good stuff. I look forward to building this UD3 and 1045t, with an overclock.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Mars*
> 
> I was recommended to post here because I am having issues getting my G.Skill Ripjaws X Series (2x8GB) 1866 rated, actually 1333. I submitted the required forms as directed above.
> 
> This is my CPU-Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2669182
> 
> For details on my issues please reference these links:
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=12125
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353897/ram-cpu-oc-question-help-needed-please
> 
> It's not that I am unwilling to write out everything I've already tried, but it's a lot and I don't want to bloat the thread moreso than I already am.
> 
> Thanks for anyone who can and is willing to help! Very frustrated at my own inability to solve this issue.


I have had the same issue with my G.Skills ram, I have a ga-970a-ds3 board with an fx 6300, had to go into M.I.T and set everything to manual, then use the ram easy overclock to set it to 1600mhz, (mine is 1600) also had to put them in slots 3 and 4 to get the bios to recognise it as 1600mhz too


----------



## General Mars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> I have had the same issue with my G.Skills ram, I have a ga-970a-ds3 board with an fx 6300, had to go into M.I.T and set everything to manual, then use the ram easy overclock to set it to 1600mhz, (mine is 1600) also had to put them in slots 3 and 4 to get the bios to recognise it as 1600mhz too


I've tried that, no luck. Resets back to 1333 as outlined in the links. Thanks for response.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Mars*
> 
> I've tried that, no luck. Resets back to 1333 as outlined in the links. Thanks for response.


Remove the amd overdrive after resetting the settings in there to default, reset your bios then flash to the latest upate, clean your registry to remove any trace of amd overdrive, then start from scratch, set your CPU multiplyer to stock but manual settings, change everything in the speed settings to manual and stock settings, leave all voltages except the memory to auto, set memory to 1.5v and, eocp for memory to your memory rated speed, and the memory clock speed to what your ram is rated for THEN change the mem timings to the spd rated not the auto, this should give you the green voltage optimised message and when you save to bios it will post your memory at the rated speed


----------



## kolofotias

Is ga-70a-ud3 capable of running memory over 2100Mhz? I have predator 2400mhz ram and I can't get it work over 2100mhz with any setting (manual xmp). It's strange cause bios has settings for 2400mhz but it can't be done.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolofotias*
> 
> Is ga-70a-ud3 capable of running memory over 2100Mhz? I have predator 2400mhz ram and I can't get it work over 2100mhz with any setting (manual xmp). It's strange cause bios has settings for 2400mhz but it can't be done.


what will your cpu support


----------



## kolofotias

I think that it' has nothing to do with my CPU. It's an fx8320 overclocked to 4.3Ghz. I think is a mobo compatibility issue. The same processor runs in systems with 2600Mhz ram.


----------



## M3TAl

You might need to increase voltage to the cpu's internal memory controller or what we call cpu-nb.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> I have had the same issue with my G.Skills ram, I have a ga-970a-ds3 board with an fx 6300, had to go into M.I.T and set everything to manual, then use the ram easy overclock to set it to 1600mhz, (mine is 1600) also had to put them in slots 3 and 4 to get the bios to recognise it as 1600mhz too


I had to do the same thing to get my Kingston Hyper X 1600 set right. I still couldn't get my ram set to 1.65V as it's rated for but at least got the speed and timings set right. The issue with GeneralMars is his GA970A is a Rev 1 board and has different bios than the newer Rev 3 boards.


----------



## General Mars

Yes, if you reference the 2 links in my earlier post you will see that I have adjusted timings on CPU and DRAM, and the voltages, all of which will be taken after a save&exit. They then become the auto values. However, the frequency on both the CPU and the DRAM refuses to adjust. It just gives a big giant







and sits there stubbornly. I really appreciate all of the assistance I've received, but for the sake of my sanity, if you would like to help, please read these links, not because I do not want your help or suggestions, but I don't want you to think I'm being rude or dismissive when I say I've already done or tried that:

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=12125
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353897/ram-cpu-oc-question-help-needed-please

Again, thanks to everyone's suggestions and assistance.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> I had to do the same thing to get my Kingston Hyper X 1600 set right. I still couldn't get my ram set to 1.65V as it's rated for but at least got the speed and timings set right. The issue with GeneralMars is his GA970A is a Rev 1 board and has different bios than the newer Rev 3 boards.


I have Hyper X Blu like you, rated at 1600MHz CAS 9-9-9-27-36 2T 1.65V but they are stable at 1600MHz CAS 9-9-9-24-40 1T 1.5V too, confirmed with Memtest and loooong sessions of Prime95...









Edit: mine in particular are KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX (2x4GB)


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys Im stumped here, I have used this ud3 990fx revision 1, 2 on different builds and now I have gotten the revision 3. But the cpu socket seems messed up for the am3+ the only thing wrong is this raised surface in the middle of the socket. Tried to take a picture. Im unable to drop my 6300 in correctly with this "bump" is this something anyone has experienced? This is a brand new revision 3. Can anyone help?


----------



## Geezerman

mutation?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> mutation?


Seems that way. Ive found other pictures of this socket on new rev3.0 boards such as the sabertooth but Idk how the hell the cpu's supposed to fit...


----------



## M3TAl

Never heard of something like that before. I would try to contact Gigabyte.


----------



## sgtgates

Yup I am in the A.M.


----------



## M3TAl

The pic of the Rev 3.0 board (990fx and 970A) on Gigabyte's site doesn't have anything like that in the middle of the socket. Very weird...


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The pic of the Rev 3.0 board (990fx and 970A) on Gigabyte's site doesn't have anything like that in the middle of the socket. Very weird...


Yup :/


----------



## Hiv359

Guys, I set up CPU voltage in bios at 1.225v and in fact cpu voltage has 3 values: 1.28(idle), 1.296(when cpu loading increases), and 1.312v at full 100% load(all voltages measured with multimeter).
All energy saving functions were disabled, CnQ disabled too.
LLC - auto, because when i choose "regular" it's doing the same but in opposite direction(1.312 idle, 1.296, 1.28 100% load); "extreme" rising up voltages extremely.
And I wondering what about cpu voltage stability at another 970A-UD3 rev 1.2?


----------



## koozoop

Good morning to all.

I'm about to upgrade my system to a FX-6300 along with a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3. I'm a bit confused though with what I'm reading in this forum regarding revisions. From the store they told me that I will get a rev. 1.1b board. Now, I know that it comes with regular bios but apart from that will there be any other problems? 990 series comes with VRM heatsinks, right?

Thank u in advance!


----------



## perche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koozoop*
> 
> Good morning to all.
> 
> I'm about to upgrade my system to a FX-6300 along with a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3. I'm a bit confused though with what I'm reading in this forum regarding revisions. From the store they told me that I will get a rev. 1.1b board. Now, I know that it comes with regular bios but apart from that will there be any other problems? 990 series comes with VRM heatsinks, right?
> 
> Thank u in advance!


hi , i have a 990x-ud3 rev 1.1 and is like that  .


----------



## koozoop

Thank u my friend! Are u happy from that board?


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> I had to do the same thing to get my Kingston Hyper X 1600 set right. I still couldn't get my ram set to 1.65V as it's rated for but at least got the speed and timings set right. The issue with GeneralMars is his GA970A is a Rev 1 board and has different bios than the newer Rev 3 boards.


mines a rev 1.1 board???


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> mines a rev 1.1 board???


According to the Gigabyte site Rev 1, 1.1 and 1.4 GA970A boards use Award Bios. For Rev 3 they switched to Ami EFI Bios


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> Guys, I set up CPU voltage in bios at 1.225v and in fact cpu voltage has 3 values: 1.28(idle), 1.296(when cpu loading increases), and 1.312v at full 100% load(all voltages measured with multimeter).
> All energy saving functions were disabled, CnQ disabled too.
> LLC - auto, because when i choose "regular" it's doing the same but in opposite direction(1.312 idle, 1.296, 1.28 100% load); "extreme" rising up voltages extremely.
> And I wondering what about cpu voltage stability at another 970A-UD3 rev 1.2?


That's perfectly normal for the voltage to do this. It's designed to operate that way.


----------



## spartachris

I've read about 20 pages of posts here and other places can't find my answer. I am totally stuck trying to oc with this BIOS. I have the GA-970a-d3 with a Phenom II x4 965 BE. The BIOS is ver. FB.

When I use AMD Overdrive, I can easily increase the multiplier to 18.5 (3717 MHz) running at about 51 C with thirty minutes of Prime 95. But when I turn that off and go into BIOS I can't figure out anything. I disabled cool n quiet and C1E. Then the CPU clock ratio read 5.33 on auto. I increase that to even 17.5, save and exit and it won't load the OS, just goes to a BIOS warning screen that the settings are wrong.

Can anyone help me out here?

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spartachris*
> 
> I've read about 20 pages of posts here and other places can't find my answer. I am totally stuck trying to oc with this BIOS. I have the GA-970a-d3 with a Phenom II x4 965 BE. The BIOS is ver. FB.
> 
> When I use AMD Overdrive, I can easily increase the multiplier to 18.5 (3717 MHz) running at about 51 C with thirty minutes of Prime 95. But when I turn that off and go into BIOS I can't figure out anything. I disabled cool n quiet and C1E. Then the CPU clock ratio read 5.33 on auto. I increase that to even 17.5, save and exit and it won't load the OS, just goes to a BIOS warning screen that the settings are wrong.
> 
> Can anyone help me out here?
> 
> Thanks.
> Chris


The cpu clock ratio reads 5.33 on auto? Are you sure you aren't reading the ram multiplier instead of the cpu multiplier because it's impossible to get your cpu multiplier to 5.33. It's also impossible to change your ram multiplier to 17.5 though so I don't know, maybe you're changing the wrong multiplier.


----------



## spartachris

Here are a few screen shots:



And the other page:



Yet CPUZ reports the multiplier at 17x


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spartachris*
> 
> Here are a few screen shots:
> 
> And the other page:
> 
> Yet CPUZ reports the multiplier at 17x


That's really weird.. it's saying your cpu is clocked at 1.06ghz.


----------



## spartachris

Yep. And CPU-Z says its sitting where it's supposed to be at stock: 3415 MHz


----------



## M3TAl

BCLK? That's Intel correct? Never have I seen it called BCLK for AMD. Is your board a rev 3.0 with the UEFI bios? I still prefer the old school bios.


----------



## spartachris

I don't know what BCLK is. It's an AMD board. At least my AMD processor works with it. lol.

It is a rev. 3 board and UEFI. I like the old school better too.

Any ideas?


----------



## M3TAl

Well you said your bios is FB version, you can try the new FC version here. I'm not familiar with these UEFI bios shenanigans so not sure I can help you much.


----------



## M3TAl

Hmmm very odd, AFAIK amd cpu's don't support a multiplier like 5.33, only whole numbers and .5's such as 14, 14.5, 15, etc...

Maybe the reason the system didn't boot though when you set to 17.5 in bios is because of your vcore voltage being too low. Try to find some voltage settings and change the one labeled vcore (assuming that's what they are calling it in this new UEFI bios) and set it to 1.45v just for good measure. If it still doesn't boot then try going up to 1.5v (1.5v is pretty high and typical voltage for a ~4-4.1ghz oc for a 965). If after that it still wont boot then I'm not sure.

If setting a higher vcore does get it to boot then you found a starting point and you can try to lower vcore until system doesn't boot. Then find the value that does let it boot and start stress testing, raising vcore until you get it stable.


----------



## spartachris

So, I just updated BIOS to FC--which I could not do through Q-Flash because it didn't like the file size, so I had to use the windows utility, which I hate. Anyway, now it is displaying the clock ratio correctly! I figured with FB being such a recent version, and the system running well, and the Gigabyte website not reporting any updates that would help, it wasn't worth it.

Thanks for your help M3TAI!! Now to get a little more serious about seeing what it can do


----------



## M3TAl

Time to start having some fun







. Just make sure you keep core temp under 62C.

I've never had a problem with Q-Flash (maybe your drive wasn't in FAT32 format, it can't be NTFS) and typically you never want to use a windows utility to update bios.


----------



## gokupe

*Mystery Solved*

So this was the story in a nutshell (I include it here so maybe can help someone), i built this system :

Mainboard : GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
Memory: 1 x PNY XLR8 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MD8192KD3-1600-X9
CPU: AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8150FRGUBOX
PowerSupply:RAIDMAX HYBRID 2 RX-730SS 730W ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Modular
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT

and the CPU and TMPIN2 was ultra high (90C+ and 78C+)

I changed the thermal paste to artic silver 5 with little or NO improvement
I switched memory modules and used only one without improvement (Gigabyte suggestion)
I use the "fail safe" settings in the bios with little improvement on the time to critical heat, but still overheating
I use the "Underclocked" manually the settings in the bios with little improvement on the time to critical heat, but still overheating
*I changed the stock heatsink from the FX-8150 to a massive and beautiful COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus, and now the problem is solved, the temperatures (44C and 55C) after 10 minutes of Prime95:cheers:
*
This is something similar than what happened to ultracarpet
http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/4200#post_19127174

so my conclusions and recommendations

1) the stock heatsink of the AMD FX-8150 is JUNK , useless, will burn your expensive CPU and mainboard . Get a good heatsink as the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus ($30 at newegg) or if you want a water one for $100+
The stock heatsink is great if you are only using this super processor to browse the internet, but for gaming, video editing or anything that demmands a decent use of the CPU, doesnt work , and don't even consider overclocking
Its like selling a Ferrari that runs perfect up to 30mph, and if you drive it at 50+ mph it will overheat and explode, come on AMD guys! , provide a decent heatsink please (just $30)

2) the thermal paste of the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 seems OK (although was kind of dry), i didn't notice any big improvement with the Artic Silver 5, but changing it can help (try the heatsink first)

3) about TMPIN2, Gigabyte said is the Northbridge, some people think different, i dont know, BUT i tell you for sure, once the CPU issue was solved with the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus , the TMPIN2 was also down, so it may be physically close to the CPU (same as ultracarpet)

4) Thanks to all the people in the forum that shared ideas and suggestions , you guys are great


----------



## Dromihetes

970A-UD3 v1.x just got a new BIOS ,F8a (from December) .
Anybody tested it ?
They say AHCI was updated.

Looking at the 9xx series there seem to be even a newer BIOS-es available that adds some memory compatibility.
Maybe Gigabyte adds this improvements to the 970-UD3 before they end the support.

Gigabyte support was disappointing for this mobo.


----------



## M3TAl

It's nice that you got your temps under control but it's not true that the stock heatsink is no good. It handles stock settings no problem and very light overclocks. I'm wondering if you got a really bad mount considering how high your temps were. Also what kind of case and airflow do you have?


----------



## perche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koozoop*
> 
> Thank u my friend! Are u happy from that board?


very happy , i have my 1090t at 4ghz and nb at 2800 stable 24/7, is a good board for amd3+ and overclock.


----------



## breakfromyou

I finally moved my GPU and storage drive over to the system with the 970a-ud3 in it.

Anyone else absolutely hate the onboard audio? I miss my realtek.


----------



## jacqlittle

Have you changed default settings in Control Panel? Set it at 24 bit, 48000 Hz at least...


----------



## kyfire

Off the wall question..... I have a GA-970A-D3 mobo sporting a FX 6300. So here's my question....The SATA ports on this board are numbered 0 thru 5. does it matter what gets plugged into which port?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Off the wall question..... I have a GA-970A-D3 mobo sporting a FX 6300. So here's my question....The SATA ports on this board are numbered 0 thru 5. does it matter what gets plugged into which port?


Probably not but I would just use smallest number first.


----------



## M3TAl

I don't think these boards have any secondary SATA controller. So I wouldn't think it matter what port gets used.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Off the wall question..... I have a GA-970A-D3 mobo sporting a FX 6300. So here's my question....The SATA ports on this board are numbered 0 thru 5. does it matter what gets plugged into which port?


Not really unless you want to be able to boot from dvd. Then you will have to set sata 4-5 to IDE mode in the bios. then plug the dvd drive into one of those.


----------



## kyfire

Thanks! Just checking to make sure.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Not really unless you want to be able to boot from dvd. Then you will have to set sata 4-5 to IDE mode in the bios. then plug the dvd drive into one of those.


Don't think that's necessary to boot from dvd. I installed Windows 8 a month ago (from dvd) and my is SATA all set to RAID.


----------



## itomic

CPU Hardware Monitor has three temperatures. Witch is witch on Gigabyte boards ???


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> CPU Hardware Monitor has three temperatures. Witch is witch on Gigabyte boards ???


In the FAQ:
Quote:


> Q:In CPUID HWMonitor, which of the "TMPIN" temperatures apply to what?
> A:TMPIN0 = System (motherboard PCB) temperature; TMPIN1 = CPU (socket) temperature; TMPIN2 = Motherboard (chipset) temp


----------



## itomic

This isnt correct !


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> This isnt correct !


What do you mean?


----------



## sdgo

Hi guys, i'm new in this club, and i have a situation with my GA-970A-UD3. The BIOS don't letme set the voltage and i must put in AUTO, and many times the systen don´t start.
I hope you can help me with this...




I want reach 4.5Ghz and rise the FSB, my old 5300 reach 333Mhz easy with a G41 mobo


----------



## itomic

Try to update BIOS, and then set voltage to MANUAL to do changes.


----------



## sdgo

I have the latest BIOS, F7c, but when i try to set the CPU VID the computer won't start, even if i down clock in memory modules from 11 to 10 or 9 don't start.
The temps are ok...

My PSU should be fine its a brand new Cooler Master Exterme Power Plus 700 watts


----------



## breakfromyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Have you changed default settings in Control Panel? Set it at 24 bit, 48000 Hz at least...


First thing I did! It's the software that I find to be absolutely horrendous.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breakfromyou*
> 
> First thing I did! It's the software that I find to be absolutely horrendous.


You can always use realtek instead, as it is universal, it says on there site to use manufacture software where possible but if you prefer realtek install it and use that


----------



## sdgo

I really need some help here, even when take off all overclock blue screen appears, try all the fuc... options in the bios and nothing works.
Kingston says those DIMM's works at 1.65v and CL9, but try without any luck.
Anyway decide leave the memory and put all my energy on reach 4.5Ghz, no luck too, FSB on 225, multiplier on 20 and 1.41 cpu voltage an blue screen still there, Do any of you have this mother? and FX-4100?
The mobo revision is 1.1 and the bios is F7c, should back to another bios?

Ok, updated the bios to a new F8a, but still problems, so with nothing else to do I down the FSB from 225 to 220 and works fine till now, apparently this mother can not exceed 220Mhz FSB, can this be possible?


----------



## itomic

Try 200 x 22.5 = 4.5Ghz and up voltage north of 1.4v if its not stable with 1.41v.


----------



## sdgo

Right now its at 20 x 220 = 4.4Ghz, Cpu Vid 1.350v and NB Vid 1.238v, i'm gonna test this, if pass the test just up the multiplier and a little CPU VID.
Thanks.


----------



## Venny503

Question:

How do you overclock an AMD FX 8150 Black Edition on the 990FXA-UD3?


----------



## basiid

I just bought a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev 3.0) and I am having some trouble editing the voltages and multipliers in the bios. It lets me highlight them but hitting enter or double clicking do nothing. I have an AMD FX-4100 processor.

Anyone else having similar issues or know how to fix this?


----------



## M3TAl

Well basiid, your one of the very few with a rev 3.0 board. Not many of us have any experience with the rev 3.0's new UEFI bios. Are the voltages set to manual?


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basiid*
> 
> I just bought a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev 3.0) and I am having some trouble editing the voltages and multipliers in the bios. It lets me highlight them but hitting enter or double clicking do nothing. I have an AMD FX-4100 processor.
> 
> Anyone else having similar issues or know how to fix this?


If your 990FXA is like my 990A-D3, you use the pgup and pgdn keys to change settings in BIOS.


----------



## Venny503

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basiid*
> 
> I just bought a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev 3.0) and I am having some trouble editing the voltages and multipliers in the bios. It lets me highlight them but hitting enter or double clicking do nothing. I have an AMD FX-4100 processor.
> 
> Anyone else having similar issues or know how to fix this?


Same problem with my FX 8150


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venny503*
> 
> Same problem with my FX 8150


Try using the page up and page down buttons. That's what works with my 990A-D3 Rev 3 with the UEFI BIOS.


----------



## basiid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well basiid, your one of the very few with a rev 3.0 board. Not many of us have any experience with the rev 3.0's new UEFI bios. Are the voltages set to manual?


Thing is that i couldnt change anything in the MIT settings.


----------



## basiid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> If your 990FXA is like my 990A-D3, you use the pgup and pgdn keys to change settings in BIOS.


Ok ill give that a try, thank you.


----------



## Jany

edit: please delete, thanks!


----------



## basiid

ok the page up and down thing worked. I didnt see that anywhere in the manual. Thanks again!


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdgo*
> 
> I really need some help here, even when take off all overclock blue screen appears, try all the fuc... options in the bios and nothing works.
> Kingston says those DIMM's works at 1.65v and CL9, but try without any luck.
> Anyway decide leave the memory and put all my energy on reach 4.5Ghz, no luck too, FSB on 225, multiplier on 20 and 1.41 cpu voltage an blue screen still there, Do any of you have this mother? and FX-4100?
> The mobo revision is 1.1 and the bios is F7c, should back to another bios?
> 
> Ok, updated the bios to a new F8a, but still problems, so with nothing else to do I down the FSB from 225 to 220 and works fine till now, apparently this mother can not exceed 220Mhz FSB, can this be possible?


You may have a bum board, or you might just as easily have an FX-4100 that can't handle 4.5 GHz. Have you been able to run at that speed with that CPU on anything else?

I had a similar problem with my new 970A-UD3 (rev 1.2) when it arrived two weeks ago. In my case, the board would boot with one or two of the four DIMM sockets populated, but wouldn't even POST with all four filled, and was completely flaky on any kind of overclocking. I contacted Gigabyte tech support and they had me update the BIOS from F7b to F8a, and the problem was resolved.

After the BIOS was updated, I was able to push the bus clock all the way to 285 with no problem whatsoever. The only reason I didn't go any higher was that the 1035T I was using at the time couldn't even boot at higher than 3.7 GHz. I've heard of people successfully going over 300 on this board with no issues.

I put in an FX-8350 on Saturday, and no problems with it.


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*
> 
> So on Monday I took my time to remove the stock thermal pads from my motherboard and reapply MX-4 to both mosfet and north bridge heat sink. Here is how I did it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Step:1 Remove motherboard from computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:2 Locate the white push pins on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:3 Use some pliers to pinch and push down on the push pins ( BE CAREFUL NOT TO DAMAGE MOTHERBOARD.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:4 Grasp heat sink and remove from motherboard (after push pins have been pushed through.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:5 Clean off both Mosfet and North bridge heat sink (I used Isopropyl alcohol 99%.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:6 Clean off both VRM and north bridge heat sink (Also used Isopropyl alcohol 99%.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:7 Both VRM and North bridge should look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:8 Apply thermal paste to both Mosfet and North bridge (use a piece of plastic or thin cardboard to spread the paste evenly on the mosfets and north bridge.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:9 Attach VRM and North bridge heat sinks and check for thermal spread (after repeat steps 4 through 8 and apply new thermal paste and reattach VRM and North bridge heat sink to motherboard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:10 Reattach both VRM and North bridge heat sinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:11 Reinstall motherboard back into case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:12 Reattach CPU heat sink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:13 Reassemble your computer components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step:14 Run Prime95 or IntelBurnTest on High and check for temperature change between TMPIN0 and TMPIN2.
> 
> Stock thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After applying MX-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see My temperatures have dropped. I hope this may help someone looking how to do this with there GA-990xa-UD3 motherboard.


Just got in a new 20oz syringe of MX-4 and fixed the terrible thermal pad problem on the MOSFET and northbridge as well as replaced the arctic silver I had on my 6100 last night. All i hafta say is gd what a difference in temps! Before I couldn't hold my finger on the MOSFET hs even when idle for over a second without burning myself. After removing the pad & applying mx-4, Idle was 5-7°C lower on the nb and almost 10°C on the cpu. Since my system can really breathe now, I just need that swiftech h220 . May even have to find a mosfet waterblock to expand on it, since I now am confident enough removing those heatsinks

neways ty Rumilsurion great post, super helpful -- everyone with a 990 should do this fix!


----------



## Amhro

is it possible to get rid off that "loading operating system.." message before windows loading starts? its pretty annoying and delays boot time a lot
if i remember right, when i had my old cpu, it wasnt there..
i have F3 bios, maybe a newer version would fix it?

here i found a video about it, starts at around 0:10


----------



## M3TAl

I'm on F7, still has it. But I never reboot unless installing drivers which isn't very often for me.


----------



## Jany

Hi guys, I recently purchased a set of ram modules for my GA-990FXA-UD3 motherboard
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=239

I installed them and everything seems to work okay in windows, but the default timings seem to be wrong (although the speed at which the ram is running at seems to be OK) http://i.imgur.com/7WleSCb.jpg

Could anybody tell me which ram settings to change or point me in a decent guide on how to configure this set of ram?

Thanks!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jany*
> 
> Hi guys, I recently purchased a set of ram modules for my GA-990FXA-UD3 motherboard
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=239
> I installed them and everything seems to work okay in windows, but the default timings seem to be wrong (although the speed at which the ram is running at seems to be OK) http://i.imgur.com/7WleSCb.jpg
> Could anybody tell me which ram settings to change or point me in a decent guide on how to configure this set of ram?
> Thanks!


In the bios change CAS# Latency to 9, RAS to CAS R/W Delay to 9, Row Precharge time to 9, and Minimum RAS Active time to 24. As for the rest of the timing's I would leave them on auto.

Download CPU-z http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html and go to the SPD tab and see what timings are listed in there.


----------



## Jany

Thanks, I will do that and post back here


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breakfromyou*
> 
> I finally moved my GPU and storage drive over to the system with the 970a-ud3 in it.
> 
> Anyone else absolutely hate the onboard audio? I miss my realtek.


Version 1.0/1.1 uses Realtek.
The Realtek in this mobo sounds crappier than the one in 770-UD3 though under Windows.On the other hand under Linux MInt and using Audacious as player sounds extraordinary.
.
Maybe it s a software problem all around in relation to VIA.Nevertheless the VIA chip is the surviver of the Envy 24 chips which where something in the AC 97 era .Make sure you are using 96 Khz /24 bit in sound properties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Off the wall question..... I have a GA-970A-D3 mobo sporting a FX 6300. So here's my question....The SATA ports on this board are numbered 0 thru 5. does it matter what gets plugged into which port?


Use the last 2 for Optical units.In IDE mode you can find out what are the first 4


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> is it possible to get rid off that "loading operating system.." message before windows loading starts? its pretty annoying and delays boot time a lot
> if i remember right, when i had my old cpu, it wasnt there..
> i have F3 bios, maybe a newer version would fix it?
> 
> here i found a video about it, starts at around 0:10
> ]


No ,it s a BIOS problem ,the BIOS+UEFI Hybrid stuff.
You can install the F8a BIOS just fine if you want ,seems to be as good as F7e.
Boring BIOS-es HPC option not present.


----------



## Jany

Thanks for your advice xxpenguinxx, +1 rep









Got it running at this:


Does everything look OK? I was looking at the gskill website and It said I may have to edit my northbridge frequency? (sorry I am incredibly newbie at this, so go easy at me







)


----------



## M3TAl

If you want more performance/snappier computer you can try for even tighter timings than that. No idea what those sticks are capable of but you could try 8-8-8 and try for 1T


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> No ,it s a BIOS problem ,the BIOS+UEFI Hybrid stuff.
> You can install the F8a BIOS just fine if you want ,seems to be as good as F7e.
> Boring BIOS-es HPC option not present.


oh well, if F8a doesnt fix the problem, i can stay with F3


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Hi, i wonder if my bios are up to date. I'm a little bit newbie on this so yeah.. I just post it here!

BIOS version (according to GPUZ and Sapphire TriXx: 015.023.000.001.000000

Card: GA-970A-UD3.

Thanks!


----------



## Amhro

you have to check bios version via cpuz, not gpuz, i believe..


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> you have to check bios version via cpuz, not gpuz, i believe..


They tell me "F6". Are they new?


----------



## M3TAl

F6 is the second newest official bios, F7 being the newest, and F8a being a beta.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> They tell me "F6". Are they new?


yeah, if you dont have any problems with current bios, there is no need to update


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yeah, if you dont have any problems with current bios, there is no need to update


I don't know if the BIOS is the problem, does F6 support FX series good? Since i have big lack of performance.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> I don't know if the BIOS is the problem, does F6 support FX series good? Since i have big lack of performance.


yeah, i think they support FX series since F3
maybe the problem is that your gpu use pcie 3.0 and your mobo has only 2.0 slots
also, do you have latest drivers? chipset,ahci,gpu etc?


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yeah, i think they support FX series since F3
> maybe the problem is that your gpu use pcie 3.0 and your mobo has only 2.0 slots
> also, do you have latest drivers? chipset,ahci,gpu etc?


Running.

PCi: 2.1
GPU drivers: 13.1
ahci: No idea what that is.
Chipset: Downloaded yesterday.

Still have super lack of performance. I would stomp the most games out there.. But well, it wont work.


----------



## M3TAl

Lack of pcie 3.0 won't affect performance at all. Unless you were maybe running triple crossfire. Are you sure your cpu is actually running proper speeds while in games? Or is it stuck at 800mhz? Do some monitoring while in game.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Lack of pcie 3.0 won't affect performance at all. Unless you were maybe running triple crossfire. Are you sure your cpu is actually running proper speeds while in games? Or is it stuck at 800mhz? Do some monitoring while in game.


It sounds like an airplane when i play something, and i guess it doesnt run that hot if it's not working.
What program could i check it out with?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Lack of pcie 3.0 won't affect performance at all. Unless you were maybe running triple crossfire.


so you wont notice a difference between pcie 2.0 and 3.0? didnt know that







so i guess my mobo would be fine with 79xx gpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Running.
> 
> PCi: 2.1
> GPU drivers: 13.1
> ahci: No idea what that is.
> Chipset: Downloaded yesterday.
> 
> Still have super lack of performance. I would stomp the most games out there.. But well, it wont work.


well ahci should be included in chipset drivers
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx

but yeah, check your clocks when ingame, both cpu and gpu


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> It sounds like an airplane when i play something, and i guess it doesnt run that hot if it's not working.
> What program could i check it out with?


cpuz should be fine


----------



## M3TAl

The only time you will notice a difference in pcie 3.0 and 2.0 is in extreme situations, like multiple high end card setups. With a single card it makes no difference.

Ok so to view your temps and clocks in-game you will need MSI Afterburner and HWiNFO32/64 . You will need to setup HwiNFO to work with Afterburner, this link talks a little bit about how to do that.

EDIT: Now that I think about it have you tried restarting lol? Another possible cause is your gpu not clocking to 3d clocks. My 5770 does this sometimes, it gets stuck at 500mhz core instead of 850mhz. The powertune or whatever AMD calls it gets messed up and the cards refuse to run 3d clocks. Usually requires a restart to fix it.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The only time you will notice a difference in pcie 3.0 and 2.0 is in extreme situations, like multiple high end card setups. With a single card it makes no difference.
> 
> Ok so to view your temps and clocks in-game you will need MSI Afterburner and HWiNFO32/64 . You will need to setup HwiNFO to work with Afterburner, this link talks a little bit about how to do that.
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think about it have you tried restarting lol? Another possible cause is your gpu not clocking to 3d clocks. My 5770 does this sometimes, it gets stuck at 500mhz core instead of 850mhz. The powertune or whatever AMD calls it gets messed up and the cards refuse to run 3d clocks. Usually requires a restart to fix it.


What kind of restard? .. Since i'm having it 24/7.

EDIT: Had no problems with stalker when i installed it yesterday, some stutters here and there. (Random FPS drops like.. 20 FPS in a second or something. Then back at 60).

I play Leauge Of Legends in like, 400 FPS.

BUT i have problems with other games, mainly FPS games and games with many objects.


----------



## M3TAl

You need to make sure if your cpu and gpu and running proper clocks while gaming. If they are then it may be a driver problem or something failing .


----------



## Amhro

start cpuz or coretemp, or even task manager is fine for cpu usage, also start gpuz to monitor your gpu load
run a game, play few minutes, then alt-tab back to windows and check cpu clock (in cpuz), cpu usage for past few minutes in task manager and gpu usage in gpuz (remember to tick "continue refreshing this screen while gpuz is in the background "


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You need to make sure if your cpu and gpu and running proper clocks while gaming. If they are then it may be a driver problem or something failing .


They said to me that i need the CPU in 4.8 Ghz so it wont bottleneck.. Is this true?

My GPU is running the standard 925 Mhz clock, i tested it on 1100/1500 after that, still got problems.

EDIT: I will try the test's when i return home!


----------



## dedoweb

Hi guys, I'm a new member of this forum and a new NOOB overcloker...









I've just installed the GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.1) motherboard with the FX-8350 AMD cpu.

The problem: I have 16 GB kit RAM of Corsair CML16GX3M4A1600C9B, that without oc can run to 1600 Mhz with 1.5V, however the system run them only at 1333 Mhz.

If I try to set manually to 1600 Mhz the system crash.

What's wrong??

Thanks everybody for help and sorry for my bad English


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dedoweb*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm a new member of this forum and a new NOOB overcloker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just installed the GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.1) motherboard with the FX-8350 AMD cpu.
> 
> The problem: I have 16 GB kit RAM of Corsair CML16GX3M4A1600C9B, that without oc can run to 1600 Mhz with 1.5V, however the system run them only at 1333 Mhz.
> 
> If I try to set manually to 1600 Mhz the system crash.
> 
> What's wrong??
> 
> Thanks everybody for help and sorry for my bad English


My 16 GB's Vengeance High profile are also running on 1333 instead of 1600, is there any big differance?


----------



## itomic

TMPIN2 cant be nothing else then CPU socket temperature. If its like half of the forum claims VRM or NB temperature, how can then it be always exactly 12C delta between cores temp and TMPIN2 ??? Also, in AMD Overdrive and easy Tune CPU temp is the same as TMPIN2 in Hardware Monitor. Look at this screeshots from me and my buddy. Whe have same boards, same CPU ( its not identical offcourse ). I have mighty NH-D14 and he has Mugen 3. Case condtitions are very similar. Both of us have same 12C delta between cores temp and TMPIN2. It cant be exactly same delta temperature if it is VRM temperature !! It can only be CPU socket temp. It woudnt be 19C difference between mine and his TMPIN2 if it is VRM becouse conditions are very similar !!!

http://www.pohrani.com/?42/DW/Ji73EON/vishera-at-48ghz-cineben.png - this is mine

http://postimage.org/image/nktb4op9l/ - and his


----------



## M3TAl

Mine is always 12C between core and TMPIN2 also. I also have temp sensors on VRM and NB heatsinks... they don't really seem to correlate to TMPIN2 to me.


----------



## Jany

12C delta difference here as well (using crappy stock heatsink)


----------



## kyfire

In Hardware monitor on my sys TMPIN2 and Package are the same......


----------



## M3TAl

I seem to remember there being some kind of bug. If you put the pc in sleep and wake it back up tmpin2 readings are no longer a 12C difference.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I seem to remember there being some kind of bug. If you put the pc in sleep and wake it back up tmpin2 readings are no longer a 12C difference.


I never use sleep mode, my computer is either powered on or is off.


----------



## itomic

Hi fellow overclockers. I read much about problems with Rev. 3.0 boards. Espacialy 970A - UD3 boardand problems with overclocking, that users cant disable APM ( they changed the name in HCP or something like that ). Im looking in to buy UD5, so does anyone have the Rev 3.0 to share experience ??


----------



## Deraj53

I'm having a problem with several GA970A-DS3 boards powering on by themselves. I've tried disconnecting the power button to see if it's a faulty switch but the board continues to self power on after shutting down in windows. I have both Rev. 1.0 and 3.0 boards and several have this problem.

In the bios power options everything is set to off. resume by alarm, hpet support, AC Back, ErP, Poweron by keyboard/mouse all of that is turned off and it still does it.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deraj53*
> 
> I'm having a problem with several GA970A-DS3 boards powering on by themselves. I've tried disconnecting the power button to see if it's a faulty switch but the board continues to self power on after shutting down in windows. I have both Rev. 1.0 and 3.0 boards and several have this problem.
> 
> In the bios power options everything is set to off. resume by alarm, hpet support, AC Back, ErP, Poweron by keyboard/mouse all of that is turned off and it still does it.


If it is switching on at a specific time it maybe waking up on lan, check all settings in windows as well as the bios


----------



## Tacoboy

I'm try to decide between the Gigabyte GA-970A UD3 and the Asrock 970 Extreme 4 motherboards.
Does anyone on this thread know of any benefits of the GA-970A UD3 over the Asrock 970 Extreme 4?


----------



## M3TAl

The reason I went with the 970A-UD3 over an Asrock was the 8+2 phase VRM, which will come in handy whenever upgrading to 8 core piledriver or steamroller and doing some serious overclocking.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The reason I went with the 970A-UD3 over an Asrock was the 8+2 phase VRM, which will come in handy whenever upgrading to 8 core piledriver or steamroller and doing some serious overclocking.


+1 Exactly the reason I chose the Gigabyte over an Asock. I knew sooner or later I'd be upgrading and I'd be thankful for those extra phases on the vrm.


----------



## M3TAl

That and two other reasons for me.

I got a crazy deal on this 970A-UD3, $80.97 NEW (maybe the price has come down now but back in June 2012 this was a $110-120 board). The other reason is I just like Gigabyte boards, including that Gigabyte blue.

Nothing wrong with Asrock boards too though, only had one Asrock, the 939-sli32, and it's still running today.


----------



## Hiv359

Guys you are talking about 8+2 at GA mobos and do you know that it is virtual(not real 8+2) vrm?
Sometimes 6+2 phase vrm is better than this GA decision.


----------



## itomic

Gigabytes 8+2 *split power delivery* ( not fake 8+2 power delivery ) is proven to be very good and stable under high voltages and clocks without throttling ( expect Rev 3.0 boards ).


----------



## M3TAl

If the VRM master xd_1771 says it's 8+2 then it's 8+2.

From the OP:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> 8+2 phase power/VRM with heatsink cooling, and 140W CPU TDP support


Most of those Asrock boards are 4+2. Maybe the Extreme4 is 6+2? Pretty sure Extreme3 is 4+2.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Ive didtched my 970 ds3 for an asus m5a99x evo rev 2.0 and immediately noticed the difference, the crossfire on my hd 5770's is better, the temps are lower and fans quieter


----------



## Castaa

Yep been running a Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 for over year now. No issues with it to report.


----------



## M3TAl

Had mine since June 2012. What overclock do you have on that 955? Mine's at 4ghz 2.6ghz cpu-nb 1.488v prime95 load and 1.456 idle (extreme llc).


----------



## Tacoboy

There are three versions of the GA-970A-UD3 motherboard, the 1.0/1.1, 1.2 and 3.0.
Does anyone know about any important differences between the three?


----------



## itomic

Rev 1.0 is first one, Rev 1.1 and rev 1.2 add LLC wich none of the REV 1.0 900 series gigabyte boards had and thats iprovede overclockability and stability. Rev 3.0 has finaly adopted fully UEFI BIOS and thats maine difference frome the last two revisions.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Rev 1.0 is first one, Rev 1.1 and rev 1.2 add LLC wich none of the REV 1.0 900 series gigabyte boards had and thats iprovede overclockability and stability. Rev 3.0 has finaly adopted fully UEFI BIOS and thats maine difference frome the last two revisions.


The 3.0 version uses AMI bios, the older versions use an AWARD bios, is there much difference there?

Edit, ended up getting the V 1.2, finished installing it 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Had mine since June 2012. What overclock do you have on that 955? Mine's at 4ghz 2.6ghz cpu-nb 1.488v prime95 load and 1.456 idle (extreme llc).


I only have mine running at 3.8Ghz at stock voltage. It's very stable at this speed. To get to 4.0 GHz stable, I found I had to raise the CPU voltage to 1.5V and my temps where getting to dangerous levels. Though, that was with my old cooler, not the one I have listed. I haven't bothered to try again because my GPU is usually the bottleneck for most all games.

I'm kind of biding my time CPU wise until hopefully, we see FX-8320 price drops this summer when Haswell launches.

What are you changing to get your cpu-nb speed up to 2.6 GHz? Is a there voltage change involved?


----------



## M3TAl

You need to change CPU NB VID voltage. It's typical for 955 to get 2.6ghz at ~1.3V (lower if you're lucky) with 8gb RAM. With 16GB it takes me 1.325V.

Overclocking cpu-nb does gain you quite a bit of memory performance and can gain fps in games. You really should look into a cpu-nb oc.


----------



## Hiv359

Looking for someone with 970A-UD3 1.1\1.2\3.0 and FX-8350.
Can you provide some overclock results plz? Temps, 3dmark, LinX etc.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

I've got an 8350 in my 970A-UD3. Bought it a couple weeks ago. So far (I've had very little time to play with it) I have 4.6GHz stable @ 1.375 vcore with llc on extreme and it tops out at 42-45C using an h60 in push-pull. Using mprime (prime95 for linux) to stress test.

Edit= Oh, it's a rev. 1.1.


----------



## jsc1973

4.6 stable on air (Hyper 212+ push-pull) at 1.375v on a rev. 1.2 970A-UD3. Reached 4.7 but wasn't stable. I suspect there's a lot more in this chip, but not going to try it until I upgrade to better cooling.


----------



## onetype

Hi everybody.

I just bought a GA-990XA (rev 1.1) and ordered an FX-8350.

I need advice on picking some RAM.
I want to have 16 GB running at a minimum of 1866 9-9-9.
I don't intend to do any CPU overclocking.
Easiest brand to get where I live is Kingston.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## M3TAl

Mushkin Redline 997051 if you can find them, or some Crucial Ballistix Tactical, Ballistix Tactical Tracer, Ballistix Elite. Not sure how either overclocks since I have a X4 955 with memory at 1600 (mushkin and crucial 7-7-7-21 1T). At 1866 with a little more voltage they might do 8-8-8.


----------



## PedroC1999

Hi Guys, I will be getting the 970A-UD3 next week, was wondering of any known flaws? Also how well will it OC my FX6300? Will the VRMs strugggle?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Hi Guys, I will be getting the 970A-UD3 next week, was wondering of any known flaws? Also how well will it OC my FX6300? Will the VRMs strugggle?


Which version of the GA-970A-UD3 is it (1.0, 1.1, 1.2, 3.0)?


----------



## PedroC1999

Er... This one ?

http://www.dabs.com/products/gigabyte-ga-970a-ud3-am3--amd-970---sb950-ddr3-atx-7JYQ.html


----------



## M3TAl

Going to assume it's the 1.1 or 1.2 (you don't want 1.0). The VRM's should be just fine although sometimes the tape/glue type thermal pads don't make great contact with the VRM or NB and you will lower temps by adding some decent thermal paste to them.

As long as you have the cooling and a decent clocking cpu you will should hit at least 5.0ghz (the motherboard won't be the limiting factor).


----------



## PedroC1999

I got a H100i and I want to be able to validate at 5.0+

Do you think its possible if my chips isnt horribly bad at OCing


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Going to assume it's the 1.1 or 1.2 *(you don't want 1.0)*. The VRM's should be just fine although sometimes the tape/glue type thermal pads don't make great contact with the VRM or NB and you will lower temps by adding some decent thermal paste to them.
> 
> As long as you have the cooling and a decent clocking cpu you will should hit at least 5.0ghz (the motherboard won't be the limiting factor).


anything wrong with 1.0?


----------



## M3TAl

1.0 has no Load Line Calibration (LLC). Meaning you will have some serious voltage drop under load. You may have to set vcore to say 1.55V+ to get 1.5V under load.


----------



## onetype

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Mushkin Redline 997051 if you can find them, or some Crucial Ballistix Tactical, Ballistix Tactical Tracer, Ballistix Elite. Not sure how either overclocks since I have a X4 955 with memory at 1600 (mushkin and crucial 7-7-7-21 1T). At 1866 with a little more voltage they might do 8-8-8.


I was looking at a pair of Kingston HyperX Beast : http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX24C11T3K2_16X.pdf

They're rated D3-2400 CL11-13-13 @1.65V and D3-2133 CL11-13-13 @1.60V so I'm hoping to be able to run them at 1866 CL 9-9-9 and maybe not having to go all the way to 1.65V.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetype*
> 
> I was looking at a pair of Kingston HyperX Beast : http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX24C11T3K2_16X.pdf
> 
> They're rated D3-2400 CL11-13-13 @1.65V and D3-2133 CL11-13-13 @1.60V so I'm hoping to be able to run them at 1866 CL 9-9-9 and maybe not having to go all the way to 1.65V.


Just buy 1866 1.5v cl9 ram instead of doing that.


----------



## onetype

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Just buy 1866 1.5v cl9 ram instead of doing that.


I could do that. But what if there's some sort of incompatibility and I can't run it at the maximum rated speed?

I used to have a Phenom II X6 1090T on an ASRock 890FX Deluxe3 for which I bought 1866 RAM and it would only run at 1600. And the darn site said the MB supported RAM as high as 2000.

So I figure if something goes wrong getting the highest speed ram will at least allow me to run it slower but maybe with tighter timings.

Will a 990XA owner care to share their experience with me regarding the RAM they use?


----------



## M3TAl

The problem was the CPU and not the Motherboard. The X6 might run 1866 with some extra cpu-nb voltage. Bulldozer and Piledriver support 1866 and with some tweaking will go past 2000mhz

EDIT: Don't know what is with the double post, sorry.


----------



## M3TAl

derp


----------



## StefanWylde

Hey guys!
I'm an owner of GA990XA-UD3 rev 1.0 .. There's a problem
1. The Northbridge Heatsink gets really hot even when everything runs at stock speeds. And I have 3x 120mm fans attached on my case. Plus I have a *Noctua NH-D14*, which should also help cooling down the NB heatsink.
2. I have 1055T, and I can't push it further than 3.8 GHz because of the NB voltage. I've seen people with other boards pushing the NB voltage past 1.3 but in my bios when I go over 1.2v, the numbers turn red. Should I push it past that? Considering that my NB heatsink is very very hot?
3. I attached a small 50mm cooler on top of the nb heatsink. At that point the heatsink gets warm but not like before.. It was untouchable and it hurt my fingers if i held them there longer than 3 seconds


----------



## itomic

I have almost the samo board and same CPU Heatsink. NB didnt affect my overclock, becouse i didnt need to raise NB voltage. My NB HS is also hot and thats the case with all motherboards from this Gigabyte series, not just yours and mine. NH-D14 ( and preaty much any oder CPU cooler ) do not cool NB HS and they did not designed to do so.


----------



## StefanWylde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I have almost the samo board and same CPU Heatsink. NB didnt affect my overclock, becouse i didnt need to raise NB voltage. My NB HS is also hot and thats the case with all motherboards from this Gigabyte series, not just yours and mine. NH-D14 ( and preaty much any oder CPU cooler ) do not cool NB HS and they did not designed to do so.


Yes but trust me, there's a lot incidental airflow from my NH-D14 to the NB heatsink. I know they're not designed to cool the NB heatsinks nor the VRM, but it helps take down 1 degree or 2. And your NB didn't affect your overclock because you overclock via multiplier, not the bus itself.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StefanWylde*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I'm an owner of GA990XA-UD3 rev 1.0 .. There's a problem
> 1. The Northbridge Heatsink gets really hot even when everything runs at stock speeds. And I have 3x 120mm fans attached on my case. Plus I have a *Noctua NH-D14*, which should also help cooling down the NB heatsink.
> 2. I have 1055T, and I can't push it further than 3.8 GHz because of the NB voltage. I've seen people with other boards pushing the NB voltage past 1.3 but in my bios when I go over 1.2v, the numbers turn red. Should I push it past that? Considering that my NB heatsink is very very hot?
> 3. I attached a small 50mm cooler on top of the nb heatsink. At that point the heatsink gets warm but not like before.. It was untouchable and it hurt my fingers if i held them there longer than 3 seconds


Do not get confused with cpu/nb and nb.. they aren't the same. The voltage you should be raising is cpu/nb not the nb on the motherboard. The cpu/nb is inside the cpu chip, which is the one good to like 1.4v.

You shouldn't need to raise the nb voltage much if at all.


----------



## M3TAl

I never touch NB voltage. Only CPU-NB VID voltage. You shouldnt need to change the NB.

Friend of mine has same board as me and a X4 620 (2.6ghz locked multi). He's running 3.6ghz (so 13x 277 bus) and hasn't touched the NB voltage.

If you're really worried about the NB temp. Grab some nylon screws and washers, thermal paste, and take the NB heatsink off. Then clean it up, paste it, screw it down.


----------



## StefanWylde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I never touch NB voltage. Only CPU-NB VID voltage. You shouldnt need to change the NB.
> 
> Friend of mine has same board as me and a X4 620 (2.6ghz locked multi). He's running 3.6ghz (so 13x 277 bus) and hasn't touched the NB voltage.
> 
> If you're really worried about the NB temp. Grab some nylon screws and washers, thermal paste, and take the NB heatsink off. Then clean it up, paste it, screw it down.


That's the thing. If i take down NB voltage, it won't even boot. That's the thing that holds me down. I've read on other threads that CPU-NB VID doesn't make a difference above 1.4 so yeah, I don't plan on pushing it further.


----------



## M3TAl

CPU-NB VID is part of the CPU itself. Not the NB or the NB heatsink.

Maybe you just need more vcore. Still dont think you should need to mess with NB.


----------



## Barry j

Hi everyone yhis is my first post so i should say hi first.

i have a FX8350 i am not having much fun overclocking with a Gigabyte 990X rev1 the voltage will not increase
I have set it in Bios 1.4 but in CPUz show only 1.32 only get 4530 stable at that voltage
I am using beta bios F14b i have tried F13 and F12


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barry j*
> 
> Hi everyone yhis is my first post so i should say hi first.
> 
> i have a FX8350 i am not having much fun overclocking with a Gigabyte 990X rev1 the voltage will not increase
> I have set it in Bios 1.4 but in CPUz show only 1.32 only get 4530 stable at that voltage
> I am using beta bios F14b i have tried F13 and F12


Can i suggest you make a new thread as you will get allot more views/amswers


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barry j*
> 
> Hi everyone yhis is my first post so i should say hi first.
> 
> i have a FX8350 i am not having much fun overclocking with a Gigabyte 990X rev1 the voltage will not increase
> I have set it in Bios 1.4 but in CPUz show only 1.32 only get 4530 stable at that voltage
> I am using beta bios F14b i have tried F13 and F12


Thats normal with all Gigabyte board with no LLC ( rev 1.0). U should expect a vdrop of about 0,07 or 0,08V and under load more vdroop of 0,03V. So if u want say 1.4V under load. U should put in BIOS about 1.5V.


----------



## andjayik

just installed AMD Bulldozer X8 FX-8150 but sytem not seeing all memory? it says 3gb 1.98gb usable? ihave a GA-970A-D3 was working fine with the old quad core?


----------



## pinkominko

I am not sure if this has been mentioned before but if you have 970A-Series *rev 1.0 or 1.1* you should think about putting a heatsink over the MOSFETs near the CPU socket. Those MOSFETs are seriously overheating. Obviously GIGABYTE fixed this problem in rev. 1.4 and 3.0

 VS 

And here's how my board overheated after pushing the stock speed fx-8350 to full power for a week (click 2x for full size).


----------



## xxpenguinxx

How hot were those things running? Did you have any airflow to them when they burned up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andjayik*
> 
> just installed AMD Bulldozer X8 FX-8150 but sytem not seeing all memory? it says 3gb 1.98gb usable? ihave a GA-970A-D3 was working fine with the old quad core?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1346934/


What bios version are you running? Did you try going into the bios and loading optimized defaults? I had a weird issue that didn't let me clock my RAM past 1750, cleared the CMOS then selected load optimized defaults and I was able to clock my RAM to 1944 like normal.


----------



## andjayik

gigabyte said the processor is'nt supported by the motherboard. Well i gues that would do it? but i can run one stick no problem!!


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

The chipset according to gigabyte is rated to 115ºc dont know if that includes the vrm's but i ditched mine for an asus as the ud3 was out of stock and i needed a new board that weekend


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andjayik*
> 
> gigabyte said the processor is'nt supported by the motherboard. Well i gues that would do it? but i can run one stick no problem!!


You need to be VERY careful using that board with the FX-8150. You might burn the vrm just like pinkominko up there. Put some heatsinks on them immediately.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkominko*
> 
> I am not sure if this has been mentioned before but if you have 970A-Series *rev 1.0 or 1.1* you should think about putting a heatsink over the MOSFETs near the CPU socket. Those MOSFETs are seriously overheating. Obviously GIGABYTE fixed this problem in rev. 1.4 and 3.0
> 
> VS
> 
> And here's how my board overheated after pushing the stock speed fx-8350 to full power for a week (click 2x for full size).


You burned a 970A? That's the first incident I've seen on this 4+1 phase VRM setup, then. This is a high quality setup, it's held up for years on Phenom II quad cores and hexa cores so long as there is cooling. I guess 8 cores + no VRM cooling really do not go together in any case, explaining why GIGABYTE does not have the rating. They do these validations before retail. It looks like the MOSFETs themselves are fine and can handle ridiculous heat, it's just the board that then cannot handle the pain.


----------



## M3TAl

Curious what kind of cpu cooling and case cooling he had.


----------



## pinkominko

Quote:


> Curious what kind of cpu cooling and case cooling he had


The cooling was Thermalright Ultima-90 with 120mm fan.
Quote:


> It looks like the MOSFETs themselves are fine and can handle ridiculous heat


Those MOSFET are from ONSEMI and they are rated for 93 Amps each - there are four in a phase. That's far more than the amperage corresponding to 125W at 1.3v for the CPU ~100Amp. I just hope the CPU wasn't damaged.

I think the main reason is the poor electrical and heat design of the PCB tracks, also the missing heatsink in the first revision.


----------



## Dromihetes

I have a strange issue with my 970-UD3 v1.0 ,related to the USB 3 Etron controller stuff.
Anybody else seen this ?!

Randomly the controllers ,more exactly one of them at a time ,the front one or the back one ,loose the drivers and get a Code 10 in Device manager.It s like there is some BIOS resource conflict.

This happens randomly in both Windows 7 and Windows XP ,it s a dual boot machine.
So the question is wth is the problem ?!
I see on gigabyte forum.de ,the german one , that i am not the only one seeing this.

So the strange problem is totally random ,sometimes the controllers are 100% ok ,but after a restart one of them ,mostly the front panel Etron chip looses the driver or something.

It happens with all BIOS-es i ve had (F3,F5,F6,F7 and F8) and seeing the speed at which Gigabyte is releasing useless BIO-es i lost patience.Reinstalled Windows and it s all in vain.This along the slow boot ,along the crappy SATA performance and the throttling issues are making me think that this board may be my last Gigabyte one.


----------



## Amhro

i was wondering...
someone mentioned that colors of ram slot mean something, i cant remember it well, but it was something like white slots are for overclocking or so
well is that true? mobo in my rig, ram slots are blue-white-blue-white


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i was wondering...
> someone mentioned that colors of ram slot mean something, i cant remember it well, but it was something like white slots are for overclocking or so
> well is that true? mobo in my rig, ram slots are blue-white-blue-white


They are colour coded so you can put two sticks in, use one colour unless you have 4 sticks, other than that its fairly meaningless, some memory needs manually setting in some boards and some require using slots 3 & 4, if ive missed anything im sure someone will clear it up or correct me if im wrong, but thats my opinion and experience of gigabyte and amd boards


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Aye, it's just to differentiate channels. If you are only running 2 sticks of ram they need to go in the same color slots to run in dual channel.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkominko*
> 
> The cooling was Thermalright Ultima-90 with 120mm fan.
> Those MOSFET are from ONSEMI and they are rated for 93 Amps each


at what temperature? Capacity can drop sharply with higher temperature. On the other hand, it's probably not the FETs here but the rest of the board that couldn't handle it because the FETS were simply way too hot. With your Thermalright Ultima-90 on the CPU, the VRMs were getting absolutely no cooling and no means of even minimal heat dissipation. That's a lesson for you then, what it shows is that leaving even quality VRMs that have lower phase count without cooling can be disastrous. NEVER overlook VRM cooling.


----------



## pinkominko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> at what temperature? Capacity can drop sharply with higher temperature. On the other hand, it's probably not the FETs here but the rest of the board that couldn't handle it because the FETS were simply way too hot. With your Thermalright Ultima-90 on the CPU, the VRMs were getting absolutely no cooling and no means of even minimal heat dissipation. That's a lesson for you then, what it shows is that leaving even quality VRMs that have lower phase count without cooling can be disastrous. NEVER overlook VRM cooling.


Indeed when I examined the board it seemed that the power traces/planes under the FETs overheated and couldn't handle the current due to the higher resistance. The reasons might be that the FETs heated the traces or the traces simply overheated because of the high current... or combination of the both.

Anyway I learned my lesson and with the new board coming soon I defiantly will take precautions to cool the VRMs


----------



## srg3037

Question for all you Gigabyte GA-990XA/970A-Series Owners. I just purchased a GA-970A-UD3 to go with my FX8320. Will the bios be updated already to be compatible with the 8320 or I'm I going to have a problem getting the board to post? I will not be able to put it together and check until after work.

Thanks.


----------



## M3TAl

What revision is it? If it's 3.0 then it will work. If it's not 3.0 then you never know.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srg3037*
> 
> Question for all you Gigabyte GA-990XA/970A-Series Owners. I just purchased a GA-970A-UD3 to go with my FX8320. Will the bios be updated already to be compatible with the 8320 or I'm I going to have a problem getting the board to post? I will not be able to put it together and check until after work.
> 
> Thanks.


If it's revision 3.0, then you have no problem because version 3.0 has support for all the newest AMD CPUs sense it first bios version.
If it's revision 1.2 (the one I have), then it should have no problem if it has been manufactured in the past 5 months (F7 BIOS).
My 970A-UD3 (v1.2), which I bought 3 weeks ago, came with the F7 bios.
I updated to the newest bios F8A, which caused problems, went back to F7.


----------



## M3TAl

What kind of problems did F8A have?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What kind of problems did F8A have?


Can't remember at the moment what the problem(s) were.

But the 970A-UD3, on it's own, removed F8A from the primary BIOS and installed F7 from the backup BIOS.


----------



## Dromihetes

The F8a is as good as the F7 , same cr.p BIOS.
Install F8a and enjoy the lack of evolution from Gigabyte.It also takes ages to release them.
The F8 is a BIOS from December and after 2 months it s still at the "a" version.

Very bad BIOS support for the AM3 + boards from Gigabyte.
Most probable they have one guy to work on Hybrid UEFI BIOS-es and another for the UEFI.
Bugs all over

I have turned off the Etron controllers because they drove me insane with the random Code 10,disabled the turbo core and APM to get rid of the CPU throttling in spite of the CPU VRM being cold.It s like the guys have no idea to fix stuff anymore.

I miss the AM2 +/AM3 boards they were making.

Once the new FM 2 APU s show up i ll switch all my AM3/+ rigs to them and i know one thing no more Gigabyte.


----------



## M3TAl

Really? I haven't had any problems with throttling or the Etron controller. The only thing that ever gets used on the front usb 3.0 is a wireless keyboard but there hasn't been any problems for me.

Are these problems only affecting Bulldozer and Piledriver?


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Really? I haven't had any problems with throttling or the Etron controller. The only thing that ever gets used on the front usb 3.0 is a wireless keyboard but there hasn't been any problems for me.
> 
> Are these problems only affecting Bulldozer and Piledriver?


Yes , really.

I have issues regarding Etron controllers ,like some other guys are posting on the gigabyteforum.de for the 970-UD3.
You wont notice the controllers going out unless you really take a look in the Device Manager.It s totally random and affects both of them ,rear and front , but one at a time ,never both in same time.
It may be some driver conflict ,but most probable it s some BIOS stuff issue.I also have some sound and network cards installed.

Yes it s about FX throttling , with the X3 720BE i had no issues of such kind.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Hi fellas,

I shall be getting the 970A-UD3 motherboard for my FX-4170







What I'd like to know is, do the heatsinks on the board prevent the CM Hyper 212 EVO from mounting in the preferred vertical position?


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

I own a 970a-ud3 and if the heatsinks didn't interfere with my Mugen2 I doubt you will have any problems with the 212. You can ask in this thread. It also makes for good reading.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added


----------



## crucifix85

anyone have any idea what TMPIN2 is supposed to be on the 970a-ud3 board? It reaches 65c and drops down to 33c almost instantly after i stop prime. Northbridge?


----------



## PedroC1999

TMPIN2 is the chipset if I recall correctly


----------



## jacqlittle

TMPIN2 is Northbridge temp not Chipset temp, confirmed by Gigabyte...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added/1470#post_19129569


----------



## towermax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> I shall be getting the 970A-UD3 motherboard for my FX-4170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd like to know is, do the heatsinks on the board prevent the CM Hyper 212 EVO from mounting in the preferred vertical position?


No problem. I have a 212 EVO on my 970A-UD3.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

I'm a bit worried reading now about this whole thing of FX throttling on the 970A-UD3... I'm getting an FX-4170 and plan to overclock, will I also run into this issue? I'm also wondering about the Hypertransport bus, 4800 vs 5600, and if that will affect my performance with a 4170 and Sapphire 6850... should I shoot for a 990FX motherboard?


----------



## PedroC1999

I got that board and I have no throttling, not even at 5.35GHz


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Alright guys, I placed an order for the 970A-UD3, and emphasized to my AMD supplier to make sure it is Rev 3.0. This is the revision I should be looking at, right?

If the Rev 3.0 is not available, I will probably look at other options... ASUS M5A97 or ASRock 970 Extreme3... once again, this is with an FX-4170.

EDIT: I am just wondering if the 4800 MT/s on the board is sufficient for my FX-4170. Is it worth paying a bit more for a 5200 MT/s board? Bear in mind I will be overclocking.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Hi again guys,

I really need to know... which revision(s) of the Gigabyte 970A-UD3 should I avoid? My supplier is unsure whether the motherboard they have is the Rev 3.0 or not. The Gigabyte website shows that with Rev 3.0, the Gigabyte logo is engraved on the Northbridge heatsink. The particular motherboard I am looking at is not... so I assume it is not Rev 3.0.

I'm getting really paranoid, and may hold off the purchase altogether, after reading about CPU throttling and voltage problems on some revisions... should I go ahead with the purchase? Or get an M5A97 EVO or Extreme3?


----------



## Hiv359

Wanna low my NB temperature thats why i want to know: what is the min. voltage at 970A-UD3 rev1.2 that give stable work of north bridge w\o performance lowering\bsods etc.?
Now I'm using 'auto' in my bios.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Hi again guys,
> 
> I really need to know... which revision(s) of the Gigabyte 970A-UD3 should I avoid? My supplier is unsure whether the motherboard they have is the Rev 3.0 or not. The Gigabyte website shows that with Rev 3.0, the Gigabyte logo is engraved on the Northbridge heatsink. The particular motherboard I am looking at is not... so I assume it is not Rev 3.0.
> 
> I'm getting really paranoid, and may hold off the purchase altogether, after reading about CPU throttling and voltage problems on some revisions... should I go ahead with the purchase? Or get an M5A97 EVO or Extreme3?


I have a rev.1.1 that I love. Great board. I think the rev.1.0 is pretty much the same. They changed the audio chipset on the rev. 1.2 to Via so its not as good as the Realtek on rev.1.(1). All I've heard are horror stories on all of the rev.3.0 Gigabyte boards. Can't blame you for trying to stay away from any/all revision 3's.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> I have a rev.1.1 that I love. Great board. I think the rev.1.0 is pretty much the same. They changed the audio chipset on the rev. 1.2 to Via so its not as good as the Realtek on rev.1.(1). All I've heard are horror stories on all of the rev.3.0 Gigabyte boards. Can't blame you for trying to stay away from any/all revision 3's.


Gigabyte the supplier is selling is not Rev 3.0. Had them have a quick look at the Northbridge heatsink, no "Gigabyte" logo. I unfortunately can't see it myself, as I am in a different country to the supplier.

The board could be any one of the following: 1.0, 1.1 or 1.2. Am I safe with any one? I'm going to overclock and I really don't want to face a roadblock with some inherent stupid / ******ed feature on the motherboard of a certain revision, and then wish I went for a ASRock 970 Extreme3 or ASUS M5A97... I am only picking the Gigabyte because of its 8+2 power phase design. Its ugly, I hate the "Fisher-price" inspired design... but on paper it performs... if it can't perform because the revision doesn't want it to, out the window... figuratively... there is no other 8+2 power phase design in my area of as low a price as it is.


----------



## itomic

Easy way to identify REV 3.0 boards is by looking at the box itself. REV 3.0 are ULTRA DURABLE 4 . All boards up to REV 3.0 are ULTRA DURABLE 3. So u can just look at the box and u will know wich one is latest version.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Gigabyte the supplier is selling is not Rev 3.0. Had them have a quick look at the Northbridge heatsink, no "Gigabyte" logo. I unfortunately can't see it myself, as I am in a different country to the supplier.
> 
> The board could be any one of the following: 1.0, 1.1 or 1.2. Am I safe with any one? I'm going to overclock and I really don't want to face a roadblock with some inherent stupid / ******ed feature on the motherboard of a certain revision, and then wish I went for a ASRock 970 Extreme3 or ASUS M5A97... I am only picking the Gigabyte because of its 8+2 power phase design. Its ugly, I hate the "Fisher-price" inspired design... but on paper it performs... if it can't perform because the revision doesn't want it to, out the window... figuratively... there is no other 8+2 power phase design in my area of as low a price as it is.


The easiest way to check the revision is to have a look on the board itself, or failing that cpuid should tell you, or the box, as long as you have a heatsink on the vrm's and can keep them cool, then the revision isnt going to stop you overclocking it just means you may have some settings the other revisions dont, I changed mine for an asus m5a99x evo rev 2.0 for the simple matter it looked better than the gigabyte at the same price, and it was in stock where as the gigabyte wasn't, the ds3 i had wasnt suitable for oc'ing as there was no heatsink on the vrm's and id not read enough before purchasing


----------



## Hiv359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> The board could be any one of the following: 1.0, 1.1 or 1.2.


The easiest way to check the revision - look at the box. As was sayd: 3.0 - UD4. 1.1\1.2 - UD3.
Also Gigabyte provide information about MB revision at sticker on the box, photo attached below.

Also if u want to use Vishera with any board below 3.0 u need to update ur bios to F7, and i wouldn't recommend u to to use 1.0 board, because i heard that there some problems with FX8350.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> The easiest way to check the revision - look at the box. As was sayd: 3.0 - UD4. 1.1\1.2 - UD3.
> Also Gigabyte provide information about MB revision at sticker on the box, photo attached below.
> 
> Also if u want to use Vishera with any board below 3.0 u need to update ur bios to F7, and i wouldn't recommend u to to use 1.0 board, because i heard that there some problems with FX8350.


Grand. Thanks for that. I've informed them and am awaiting their reply. So I believe 1.1 or 1.2 should be just fine, 1.0 is the one to avoid. I'd say good chance its a 1.2 as these have been around for quite a while it seems.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Just wondering... would 5Ghz be achievable on these boards with a FX-4170?







My goal is 4.6Ghz... though I don't mind more ofcourse!


----------



## jacqlittle

With a good PSU, case and RL, maybe, overclock it's not an exact science...


----------



## crucifix85

Ok so im overclocking my fx-6300 with a 970-UD3 board. All power saving features off with LLC set to extreme. Ive noticed my voltages are constantly jumping around. Is this normal? Voltage is 1.45 in bios.

Thanks.


----------



## M3TAl

My chip is on extreme LLC and 1.425 (I think, been awhile since I've checked) in bios. Idle it varies between 1.456 and 1.472. Load it varies between 1.472 and 1.488.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> Ok so im overclocking my fx-6300 with a 970-UD3 board. All power saving features off with LLC set to extreme. Ive noticed my voltages are constantly jumping around. Is this normal? Voltage is 1.45 in bios.
> 
> Thanks.


I've had this problem. You need to go into the bios and use "load optimized defaults", save and reboot. Then go back into the bios and turn off turbo boost. Again save and reboot. Then you should be able to set your overclock and have voltages remain stable.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My chip is on extreme LLC and 1.425 (I think, been awhile since I've checked) in bios. Idle it varies between 1.456 and 1.472. Load it varies between 1.472 and 1.488.


Mine idles at 1.408 with it set at 1.45. so compared to yours mine has horrible vdroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> I've had this problem. You need to go into the bios and use "load optimized defaults", save and reboot. Then go back into the bios and turn off turbo boost. Again save and reboot. Then you should be able to set your overclock and have voltages remain stable.


Yea i done this before i started overclocking but re did it anyhow. Still the same. Maybe there is somthing im missing. Ive read upping the CPU PLL voltage helps but ive never messed with it.


----------



## jigzaw

Recently when I boot up my Gigabyte GA970-D3 ver. 1.0 motherboard CPU temps are above normal as read by HWMonitor64 and HWiNFO64. HWMonitor64 reads AMDFX-6300 Package temp lower than TMPIN2(CPU)or HWiNFO64 CPU 0 temp lower than TEMP 3 (CPU). This sometimes activates the CPU temp alarm at 60 degrees. However after a sleep state, the CPU TMPIN2 and TEMP 3 registers the same reading as Package temp and CPU 0 accordingly. I have reset the bios twice and still follows the same operand.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Sorry to butt in guys... but I'm about to place an order on Amazon for the 970A-UD3. I'm just wondering if Patriot Viper 3 RAM will work fine with it. The RAM is a fair bit cheaper than Vengeance Low Profile, and its 1866 vs 1600. Also wondering if a Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 will fit with all this just fine without blocking anything.

Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Patriot-Memory-Viper-1866MHz-PV38G186C9KRD/dp/B0098WZV1Y/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1365005188&sr=1-3&keywords=patriot+viper+3


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Back again







I finally managed to buy a Gigabyte 970A-UD3 rev 1.1. Will this support the FX-4170 out of the box?

Also, can someone remind me again of the differences between rev 1.1 and 1.2?


----------



## Daisume

Hi, I recently bought a FX 8350 as an upgrade from my 8120 for my ga-970-ud3 revision 1.2 motherboard. Even though I've updated the bios to F7, the only thing the 8350 will do is turn on the computer, its lights, and its fans with no display on the monitor and my keyboard/ mouse not working. However, if I put my 8120 back in, everything is perfectly fine. Does anyone have any idea as to why the 8350 would cause that issue?


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Back again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally managed to buy a Gigabyte 970A-UD3 rev 1.1. Will this support the FX-4170 out of the box?
> 
> Also, can someone remind me again of the differences between rev 1.1 and 1.2?


Difference between the 970a-ud3 rev. 1.1 and 1.2 is the onboard audio. The revision 1.1 has realtek 889 onboard, the 1.2 has VIA. The 1.1 has been around for awhile so it "may" need a bios update to support Vishera.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daisume*
> 
> Hi, I recently bought a FX 8350 as an upgrade from my 8120 for my ga-970-ud3 revision 1.2 motherboard. Even though I've updated the bios to F7, the only thing the 8350 will do is turn on the computer, its lights, and its fans with no display on the monitor and my keyboard/ mouse not working. However, if I put my 8120 back in, everything is perfectly fine. Does anyone have any idea as to why the 8350 would cause that issue?


Are there any bent pins on the 8350? Did you try clearing cmos?


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Double post


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Difference between the 970a-ud3 rev. 1.1 and 1.2 is the onboard audio. The revision 1.1 has realtek 889 onboard, the 1.2 has VIA. The 1.1 has been around for awhile so it "may" need a bios update to support Vishera.


Alright good. I'm sure you're aware the FX-4170 is Bulldozer, not Vishera... so from what you're saying, the 970A-UD3 Rev 1.1 should support the FX-4170 out of the box?


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Woops... more posts.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Jeez... how many posts?


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Triple post.


----------



## Daisume

Yeah, I have tried clearing cmos a few times but no luck, and yeah a few of the pins were bent when it arrived but it still fit in the slot


----------



## runelotus

Hello guys,

I just Did 6th month stripped drown maintenace of my board which is 990FXA-D3 ,i just noticed that the board is a bit flimsy , flexed a bit with creaky sound ,
Guys is this normal for this board, or anyboady noticed this when working with this board or any 900 series amd board . I Had an Older GA-G41 S2P Gigabyte board whick seems of solid

Thanks!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Alright good. I'm sure you're aware the FX-4170 is Bulldozer, not Vishera... so from what you're saying, the 970A-UD3 Rev 1.1 should support the FX-4170 out of the box?


No, what I'm saying is sometimes you will recieve a board that has been opened, flashed to a supporting bios with a sticker stating "New bios now supporting am3+!" or whatever, and repackaged. That is what my 970a-ud3 rev.1.1 came as. I was a little pissed at first because it wasn't a sealed-in-the-box new motherboard and then I noticed the sticker. The 4170 was released in February of 2012. The 970a-ud3 rev.1.1 was first released May of 2011. So it may need a bios update if yours ships with say the F1 bios. If it has been updated to something like the F5 or maybe the F4 bios you "should" be good to go. Hope this clears things up.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daisume*
> 
> Hi, I recently bought a FX 8350 as an upgrade from my 8120 for my ga-970-ud3 revision 1.2 motherboard. Even though I've updated the bios to F7, the only thing the 8350 will do is turn on the computer, its lights, and its fans with no display on the monitor and my keyboard/ mouse not working. However, if I put my 8120 back in, everything is perfectly fine. Does anyone have any idea as to why the 8350 would cause that issue?


It may require a bios update or you have a faulty chip?


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> No, what I'm saying is sometimes you will recieve a board that has been opened, flashed to a supporting bios with a sticker stating "New bios now supporting am3+!" or whatever, and repackaged. That is what my 970a-ud3 rev.1.1 came as. I was a little pissed at first because it wasn't a sealed-in-the-box new motherboard and then I noticed the sticker. The 4170 was released in February of 2012. The 970a-ud3 rev.1.1 was first released May of 2011. So it may need a bios update if yours ships with say the F1 bios. If it has been updated to something like the F5 or maybe the F4 bios you "should" be good to go. Hope this clears things up.


What's my solution if the PC wont post due to the BIOS being too early? Should I get an AM3 CPU to post and update the BIOS? If so, what's the cheapest? A Sempron?


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> What's my solution if the PC wont post due to the BIOS being too early? Should I get an AM3 CPU to post and update the BIOS? If so, what's the cheapest? A Sempron?


if your in the UK check www.aria.co.uk they sell a cheap am3 cpu, Athlon ii x3 for around £30


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> No, what I'm saying is sometimes you will recieve a board that has been opened, flashed to a supporting bios with a sticker stating "New bios now supporting am3+!" or whatever, and repackaged.


Checked with the supplier. Yep he sent me one of those fortunately! Does that mean my FX-4170 will be supported out of the box?


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Checked with the supplier. Yep he sent me one of those fortunately! Does that mean my FX-4170 will be supported out of the box?


If its been flashed then yes definitely, most suppliers are now pre flashing the bios to support piledriver out of the box, saves complaints


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Checked with the supplier. Yep he sent me one of those fortunately! Does that mean my FX-4170 will be supported out of the box?


Yep, you should be fine. Enjoy your new setup!


----------



## Dromihetes

Can someone here remind Gigabyte that 970A-UD3 v1.x boards need proper BIOS support ,before they reach EOL ?!









The support for this board is incredible ,never seen so much lack of support from a manufacturer.Even the latest BIOS is in an alpha stage for 3 months already.
So much randomness with this board .


----------



## Hiv359

Sup, I've got x6 phenom on my 970A-UD3 rev 1.2 and i cant see APM\C6 options in bios ver F8a.
Is this options are allowed only on FX cpus?


----------



## itomic

Yes.


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> Sup, I've got x6 phenom on my 970A-UD3 rev 1.2 and i cant see APM\C6 options in bios ver F8a.
> Is this options are allowed only on FX cpus?


Is the BIOS OK for you ?!
Memory clocks getting reverted for failed (inexistent) overclocking ?!


----------



## majstrzvasi

Hi i have GA-990XA ud3 and it is not a good motherboard for fx 8320. Stock settings sucks, to high vcore and cpu is throtheling i have latest bios on rev1.1. After tweaking the bios cpu runs great 4ghz 1.3v no problem mem 1866mhz no problem.

Now the main problem there is the mosfet and NB geting insanely hot even my housing at the side is getting realy hot when runing prime95 i think all this heat is affecting the cpu running little hotter . Nb and mosfet gets so hot the air from fan at the back pulling the heat out of the housing gets rather hot. I am afraid this motherboard will die. I rip Bluray movies when ripping cpu runs 99% for like 12hours better quality 24hours.
At idle no heat problems whatsoever.

One more thing usb 3.0 not working All drivers installed network card at the back died maybe because the heat.

I will rma the motherboard. Do you recommend another mobo for 8320 because this one has a heat problems.


----------



## M3TAl

Asus has some nice boards. There are 8 people in the Vishera owners club with a Gigabyte board (UD3 or higher) that seem to be doing fine.


----------



## tm2481

Can someone please help? I'm new to overclocking, and this site.

How come my vcore jumps up, after a minute or two, of running Prime95? Then it stays at an increased value after I exit the test. I can't run prime for more than about 3 mins before my core temps gets in the 60's.

Vcore set = 1.250v Bios
Vcore idle (Before test) = 1.248
Vcore 1st min of test = about 1.248
Vcore after about a min or two of prime95 = 1.360 (jumps up. It doesn't steadily increase, and my temps jump up with it)
Vcore idle (after test) = 1.312 - 1.328 fluctuating as I type

3.6 Ghz [Also tried 4.2 Ghz (Multiplier) with same results]
Turbo State off
LLC = Regular (Auto put it past 1.4 volts during Prime, I think medium put it about 1.38)
C States all off
Hardware Thermal Control on or off
Tried F12 and F13 Bios

Temps during Test (Right before stopping)
TMPIN0 = 34C
TMPIN1 = 60C
TMPIN2 = 70C

CPU = FX 8150
CPU Cooler = Corsair H60
MB = Gigabyte 990xa-ud3 Rev. 1.1 Bios F13
PS = Ultra X4 750 watt Modular V2
Ram = Corsair Vengence CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 1.61 Volts
GPU = XFX Double D 7870


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tm2481*
> 
> Can someone please help? I'm new to overclocking, and this site.
> 
> How come my vcore jumps up, after a minute or two, of running Prime95? Then it stays at an increased value after I exit the test. I can't run prime for more than about 3 mins before my core temps gets in the 60's.
> 
> Vcore set = 1.250v Bios
> Vcore idle (Before test) = 1.248
> Vcore 1st min of test = about 1.248
> Vcore after about a min or two of prime95 = 1.360 (jumps up. It doesn't steadily increase, and my temps jump up with it)
> Vcore idle (after test) = 1.312 - 1.328 fluctuating as I type
> 
> 3.6 Ghz [Also tried 4.2 Ghz (Multiplier) with same results]
> Turbo State off
> LLC = Regular (Auto put it past 1.4 volts during Prime, I think medium put it about 1.38)
> C States all off
> Hardware Thermal Control on or off
> Tried F12 and F13 Bios
> 
> Temps during Test (Right before stopping)
> TMPIN0 = 34C
> TMPIN1 = 60C
> TMPIN2 = 70C
> 
> CPU = FX 8150
> CPU Cooler = Corsair H60
> MB = Gigabyte 990xa-ud3 Rev. 1.1 Bios F13
> PS = Ultra X4 750 watt Modular V2
> Ram = Corsair Vengence CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 1.61 Volts
> GPU = XFX Double D 7870


I've seen a similar problem with my board. I could find nothing about it on the 'net so I sent it in for rma. I should get my replacement next week. Could have been my chip (idk how but I sent that off for rma as well). So far these chips seem really really buggy. Glad I still have my 955 for backup


----------



## tm2481

Thanks for replying. Well I found my bug maybe it was yours too. Turn off the temperature warning in Bios. I had mine set at 60C. It was the cause, not the effect of the voltage jump. Very weird.

Before (Temp warning set to 60C in Bios)
Vcore Set - 1.250
Vcore Idle - 1.248
Vcore When Alarmed Sounded - 1.360
Vcore after exiting prime95 - 1.312-1.328 (it now idled at)

Now (Temp warning disabled)
Vcore Set - 1.250 Bios
Vcore Idle - 1.248
Vcore Load - 1.280
Vcore After Stopping Prime95 - 1.248

Any ideas why?


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Wow, that's really crazy. I can't think of any reason it would do that. Maybe an overlooked bug in the bios of the Giga boards. Strange that it only shows up when running an 8XXX series chip. My old board was fine with the 955. I'll certainly keep this info in mind when I get my parts back though!


----------



## Dromihetes

You should get used with the randomness of this boards ,nothing more.
AM3 + boards from Gigabyte are simply strange compared to AMD 7xx or AMD 8xx chipset based boards they ve made in the past.
More money to make on the Intel side so less were invested in renewal of the hardware design and BIOS design on the AMD AM3+ boards.
They need ages to release BIOS-es , what to say about BIOS-es that fix bugs.

I will personally sell my 970A-UD3 as soon as possible and move to FM 2.
I will keep the 890GPA-UD3 based rig though.
Bought it to replace the 890GPA and upgrade ,but it s useless to see all those bugs that show in my face.
As the 970A-UD3 is on a rig that works most of the time 24/7 i think it s shown it s value and capabilities ,a waste of money.

As i don t have the money to throw on a Crosshair V ,the only baord that works properly with FX CPU-s,i ll move on.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I have an odd issue with my GA-990XA-UD3 v1.1. I cannot set the Minimum RAS Active Time higher than 30. In the manual it says it should go up to 40. Currently I'm running the F13 Bios. The rest of my system is in my sig rig.


----------



## Hiv359

I'm wondering why Thermalright True Spirite 140 not compatible with 970A-UD3 but compatible with 990XA (due to TS-140 pdf documentation). Boards have same design but 990XA has just one extre pci-e which works in x8 mode if active. Northbrigde heat sink is the same so it should not be a reason of that problem.
Can somebody help me?


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> I'm wondering why Thermalright True Spirite 140 not compatible with 970A-UD3 but compatible with 990XA (due to TS-140 pdf documentation). Boards have same design but 990XA has just one extre pci-e which works in x8 mode if active. Northbrigde heat sink is the same so it should not be a reason of that problem.
> Can somebody help me?


It could be the board wasnt tested so hasnt been added, or there is an issue with room and clearance???


----------



## M3TAl

Gigabyte's motherboard section of their website is all messed up







.


----------



## S3mt3X

I need help, I have 565Be x2 which was unlocked and stable to x4 B65 in my old motherboard (Asus M4A78LT-M LE). I have now installed the cpu into a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (rev 3) and unlocked it in bios and 4 cores are unlocked, but literally as soon as I prime95 it win7 totally locks up/ freezes and I have to hard reset, any solutions or help would be really appreciated.


----------



## M3TAl

Have you added more vcore?


----------



## S3mt3X

Hi, yes I have tried a few combo's, upped Vcore, cpu nb, nb I've even tried putting a little more voltage through the ram. I'm starting to think the core unlock feature doesn't work and that Gigabyte are falsely advertising that it does

Sorry about the late reply, I'm from the UK.


----------



## M3TAl

There have been many reports about cpu's unlocking in other boards (even older Gigabyte's) but not these particular boards.


----------



## S3mt3X

M3TAI, thanks for your reply's. Do you have a 990 mobo? I'm starting to regret "upgrading" from my M4A78LT-M LE I only did so I could crossfire HD 7770's.


----------



## M3TAl

I have a 970A-UD3 which is basically same as a 990XA/990FX-UD3 with an x4 955. I don't have any other cpu's that are unlockable to test though.

Really like this board too. Hasn't given me any problems despite what other users have experienced. It's a big upgrade over my old MA78LM-S2H.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> M3TAI, thanks for your reply's. Do you have a 990 mobo? I'm starting to regret "upgrading" from my M4A78LT-M LE I only did so I could crossfire HD 7770's.


Sounds like you possibly upgraded your motherboard to move from x4 to x8 slots?


----------



## S3mt3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Sounds like you possibly upgraded your motherboard to move from x4 to x8 slots?


Old mobo had just one PCI-e x16 slot, personally atm i'm hating this mobo and Gigabyte, looks like Asus is the brand to go with.


----------



## M3TAl

Be aware that there is a bug with all AMD display drivers after 12.10 on 970 chipsets and crossfire. Currently crossfire will not work on 970 chipsets and 13.1 or the beta drivers.


----------



## S3mt3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Be aware that there is a bug with all AMD display drivers after 12.10 on 970 chipsets and crossfire. Currently crossfire will not work on 970 chipsets and 13.1 or the beta drivers.


Great, does that include 990 chipset then? All this really does make me feel like going back to my old Asus mobo. Plus I can't get my TurtleBeach PX21's to work properly now, all the sound goes through chat, rather than been split into game and chat.


----------



## M3TAl

990x/fx chipsets seem to be fine. It only affects 970.

If you're interested it's all in this thread *here*


----------



## S3mt3X

Thanks for the link M3TAI I will give it a read, I really thought AMD was making good progress with their drivers recently.


----------



## Dromihetes

They are making progresses with the drivers mate.They get better and better.

Has any underground beta BIOS for the 970A-UD3 v1.0 reached the light of day ?!
Has the Gigabyte guy that makes the BIOS-es at Gigabyte woke up this month or is still sleeping ?!
Wake up babe ,version 1.0 of the board needs a NEW non BETA BIOS!

Sorry ,maybe he is reading the forum


----------



## PedroC1999

What are the chances of the 970a UD3 getting a Steamroller update?


----------



## Dromihetes

It has all the chances if the Gigabyte support team is still in the building.

I have waited almost one year for proper BIOS-es from this guys for the FX 4100 ,but they are not able to deliver them.
Practically i bought it to replace my main rig ,it looks like it was a waste of money on my side.

I wanted to get a FX 8320 but itf the board is so buggy with the 4100 what to expect ,not to say that version 1.0 needs ages to start from cold boot









F8a has a lot of bugs ,but at least the on-board Realtek finally sounds better.Etron randomness still needs fixing ,the overcloking watch dog has become stupid since F5 and needs to be fixed and so on.


----------



## PedroC1999

Any idea why I can only set voltage in 0.025 steps, I would like to make the steps smaller?


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Any idea why I can only set voltage in 0.025 steps, I would like to make the steps smaller?


Because that's how Gigabyte designed it.


----------



## S3mt3X

Well Gigabyte have just sent me a new beta (or alpha?) bios (99XAUD33.FEa) for my GA-990XA-UD3 (rev 3), they forgot to explain whats new/ fixed or whatever, shame that I've already swapped back to my Asus M4A78LT-M LE. Suppose I will give it a try, just can't be arsed to swap everything around again (I only have 1 CPU) right now.

Not shure if I'm supposed to, or allowed to share the bios but here it is if anyone wants it

99xaud33.zip 2730k .zip file


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Well Gigabyte have just sent me a new beta (or alpha?) bios (99XAUD33.FEa) for my GA-990XA-UD3 (rev 3), they forgot to explain whats new/ fixed or whatever, shame that I've already swapped back to my Asus M4A78LT-M LE. Suppose I will give it a try, just can't be arsed to swap everything around again (I only have 1 CPU) right now.
> 
> Not shure if I'm supposed to, or allowed to share the bios but here it is if anyone wants it
> 
> 99xaud33.zip 2730k .zip file


Anyone know how I can sign up with Gigabyte to try beta bios'?


----------



## tekinbeyaz

Hi all, this is my first post to this forum, i feel happy to be in this nice community.

My question is;

I have ordered these parts, havent recieved them yet.
GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 MOTHERBOARD
COOLER MASTER HYPER 212 EVO COOLER
CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2x8GB RAM (NOT LOW PROFILE)
AMD FX X8 8320 CPU

will these parts fit and work together?
(i am mostly sure that they will work together, but i have doubts about the sizes and fit.)

Can anyone help? Does anyone have same system?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## S3mt3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Anyone know how I can sign up with Gigabyte to try beta bios'?


I got that bios by basically complaining about the core unlock feature not working. I'm in the UK, not shure where your from z3r0_k00l75 but you could try asking here http://uk.gigabyte.com/about-gigabyte/contact-us.aspx , hpe that helps.


----------



## Gsound

Techs specs for the 970A-UD3 (in spanish).


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> I got that bios by basically complaining about the core unlock feature not working. I'm in the UK, not shure where your from z3r0_k00l75 but you could try asking here http://uk.gigabyte.com/about-gigabyte/contact-us.aspx , hpe that helps.


I have doubts this "alpha" bios or whatever will be any different considering that the feature hasn't worked well in every past bios.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> I got that bios by basically complaining about the core unlock feature not working. http://uk.gigabyte.com/about-gigabyte/contact-us.aspx , hpe that helps.


Apologizes in advance if someone already asked....What CPU are you trying to unlock cores on?


----------



## S3mt3X

Hi KyFire, thanks for your interest, the CPU is a Phenom II 565be that I have unlocked and stable to B65 X4 3.5Ghz in my Asus m4a78lt-m (I can even get it stable at 4Ghz also with NB of 2800Mhz) I have been using it as a B65 for over a year with Artic freezer 7 pro rev 2. But with the same CPU in my GA-990XA-UD3 (rev 3), I unlock in bios, reboot, check CPU in bios and it unlocked to X4 @2.7Ghz (strange, but whatever), boot into win7 X64, start Prime95 blend test and literally 1 second into it windows locks up (no bsod, just freezes) so I have to hard reset. Back into bios, I try uping Vcore, NB core, HT link voltage, NB/ PCIE/ PLL voltage, NB voltage and lowering the ram ratio and uping the voltage slightly ( I tried many cobinations), boot into windows, Prime95... and same result. I spent the best part of 2 days trying to get this CPU stable on my 990XA-UD3.

I'm very annoyed at Gigabyte for claiming to have core unlock technology, so i've had to switch back to my old asus mobo, as PII 565be seems to bottleneck 2X HD7770 cfx and I get higher and smoother framerates with B65 X4 and one HD 7770.


----------



## Dromihetes

The unlocking feature is crap on all or most of the 9xx chipset based boards and even on many 8xx chipsets.
AMD made it such.
The problem is that this boards not only that they lack unlocking for older CPU-s but they work bad with new FX CPU-s and this is rather annoying and strange.
For most of them running stock a FX 8350 is quite hard ,turbo boost makes them boil in spite of the huge amount of VRM stages..


----------



## light70

Hi there!

I'm new in the forum so I say hello to everyone as my first act!

Then, I'm writing here beucase I have recently bought this mainboard http://it.gigabyte.com/products/page/mb/ga-990xa-ud3rev_30 it has the UEFI graphic bios. I'm using an AMD 8320 and with amd overdriver I have manage to reach the 4,3 ghz with 1,40 v core ( actually on auto I haven't touched it ) without problem. Temperatures are very good, 49 °C. Anyway I have a problem, I cannot set the frequency on the bios becayse the "CPU clock ratio" feature cannot be modified, it stays on AUTO, clicking enter doesn't make any change. I can only modified the frequency by clicking + o - but then it goes with incremets of 500 mhz which I don't want, I would like to stay on 4300. What can I do ?

here a pics:

http://postimg.org/image/x4yu1nfkb/full/
invia immagini


----------



## light70

nevermind I have solved!

By the way is that normal that the motherboard take some times to start? Also I have noted that Fans, start when I power on the pc, then arrested themself for 2 second and starts again.


----------



## ghostline

Hello all!

I just bought a Gigabyte 970a-d3 rev.3.0 board and an AMD FX 8120 cpu.

I live in Thailand and AC sucks here so ambient tempature is like 25-30c.

Now i was wondering what cooling solution I should use, i wanted to overclock the CPU to 3.8ghz. Is that really hard? I got a Raider 750 watt CPU and plan on getting an MSI Radeon 1gb 7770 gpu. Ram is 8gb of 1600.

Anything i should really watch out for when i attempt to do this, or any advice?


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Yes. You need to keep those vrm's nice and cool. Grab one of these -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708016. They fit perfectly on the 970A-D3. I have no idea about that power supply so I can't comment on that. Hopefully it has a good strong 12v rail though as these chips are power hungry little devils.


----------



## itomic

3.8Ghz u can get with stock cooler since its achievable with voltage around 1.3V. Stock voltage is much higher.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Yes. You need to keep those vrm's nice and cool. Grab one of these -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708016. They fit perfectly on the 970A-D3. I have no idea about that power supply so I can't comment on that. Hopefully it has a good strong 12v rail though as these chips are power hungry little devils.


According to Johnny Guru that psu is so-so. Definitely better than those bargain bin pieces of junk like Diablotek and the others.


----------



## light70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> nevermind I have solved!
> 
> By the way is that normal that the motherboard take some times to start? Also I have noted that Fans, start when I power on the pc, then arrested themself for 2 second and starts again.


anyone?


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> anyone?


It depends on the POST, the more it has to check the longer it will take to boot, also the fans stalling for a second or so is nothing to worry about as the temos on startup are not going to cause an issue, if the fans stop after say 10 mins and keep stopping and starting then you would have issues, but thats not the case


----------



## light70

could you explain what you mean with POST, do you mean the control of all the integrated peripheral on the mainboard ( like LAN, 1394 etc ) ?
Anyway it's preatty strange as my old am2+ motherboard doesn't take so much time. Maybe ic could the etron usb 3 controller check that take so much time.

P.S. I have another problem, if I boot up a live software ( live ubuntu live o acronis true image live ) peripherals connected via USB doesn't work ( keyboard, mouse..), any idea of why?


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> could you explain what you mean with POST, do you mean the control of all the integrated peripheral on the mainboard ( like LAN, 1394 etc ) ?
> Anyway it's preatty strange as my old am2+ motherboard doesn't take so much time. Maybe ic could the etron usb 3 controller check that take so much time.
> 
> P.S. I have another problem, if I boot up a live software ( live ubuntu live o acronis true image live ) peripherals connected via USB doesn't work ( keyboard, mouse..), any idea of why?


POST is the Power On Self Test, it performs a simple check of all the hardware, the fans then stall and restart, it could be the usb 3 yeah, as for live ubuntu, it may not have the drivers for your peripheral devices, or the usb controller for your board, if you want more info on that check the linux forums tho, im still learning linux


----------



## Dromihetes

It should just work though.
Ubuntu,Mint and Open Suse installed just fine on the 970A-UD3.
I have with the board faster booting times with Linux than with Windows.

The Etron controllers though hare extremely strange and the support is almost null in the firmwares or drivers.
USB 3 is an illusion on AMD AM3+ 9xx chipset boards form GIgabyte.
FM 2 delivers better by the included AMD USB 3.0 all over.

Renesas chips are better than this Chinise imitations.


----------



## M3TAl

I've still yet to have any problems with USB 3. My wireless mouse receiver is connected to USB 3. No problems.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> It should just work though.
> Ubuntu,Mint and Open Suse installed just fine on the 970A-UD3.
> I have with the board faster booting times with Linux than with Windows.
> 
> The Etron controllers though hare extremely strange and the support is almost null in the firmwares or drivers.
> USB 3 is an illusion on AMD AM3+ 9xx chipset boards form GIgabyte.
> FM 2 delivers better by the included AMD USB 3.0 all over.
> 
> Renesas chips are better than this Chinise imitations.


He is using it from an image as a live version, could that be why his usb devices arent recognised? Ive only ever used linux in a live environment on a laptop, and my samsung didnt like the graphic drivers in a live environment but worked fine after installation??


----------



## light70

wait, let's try to order things. I have 2 separate problems:

1) the mainboard take some times to start up when the power button is pressed, and this is indipendent from the operating system that I'm using because this happen at the very moment of power up. I think amd-pcmarlow is right, this is because the POST and maybe it could be that during POST the much longer process is the control of etron device. Maybe I could try to disable the USB 3.0 controller in the bios and check if it boot up faster.

2) If I try to boot up linux live ( so from a USB pen drive ), first it only works if the usb pen is insert on the USB 3.0 ports as if I use the usb 2.0 from the 990x chipset it didn't work, then when linux show itself, keyboard and mouse do not work as they are connected to the usb 2.0 ports. So I was thinking that this was because linux not having driver for usb 2.0 ports of the 990x chipset ( which is strange to me ) but then I have tried to use "True acronis image" live which is another live tool and I got the same exact problem. So I don't know what else think.

Anyway etron usb 3.0 maybe are the best but inside windows 8 x64 they work excellet without problem


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> wait, let's try to order things. I have 2 separate problems:
> 
> 1) the mainboard take some times to start up when the power button is pressed, and this is indipendent from the operating system that I'm using because this happen at the very moment of power up. I think amd-pcmarlow is right, this is because the POST and maybe it could be that during POST the much longer process is the control of etron device. Maybe I could try to disable the USB 3.0 controller in the bios and check if it boot up faster.
> 
> 2) If I try to boot up linux live ( so from a USB pen drive ), first it only works if the usb pen is insert on the USB 3.0 ports as if I use the usb 2.0 from the 990x chipset it didn't work, then when linux show itself, keyboard and mouse do not work as they are connected to the usb 2.0 ports. So I was thinking that this was because linux not having driver for usb 2.0 ports of the 990x chipset ( which is strange to me ) but then I have tried to use "True acronis image" live which is another live tool and I got the same exact problem. So I don't know what else think.
> 
> Anyway etron usb 3.0 maybe are the best but inside windows 8 x64 they work excellet without problem


Like i said POST for first issue, with the second issue, burn it to disc or check your bios settings, may be something not set right for it not to boot from a usb 2 slot


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> Anyway etron usb 3.0 maybe are the best but inside windows 8 x64 they work excellet without problem


No they aren t .
The FM 2 AMD chipset delivers better USB 3.0 support
Windows 8 doesn t matter for 97% of the users out there.


----------



## light70

yeah I wanted to write "Maybe they aren't the best but works good on windows 8 "

Anyway I have tried to disable some peripherls inside the bios ( including etron usb 3.0 ) but the time needed from the motherboar to power up is still the same: very long!

Also I'm experiencing another problem, I have set only the monitor to be suspended after some time of pc no-use, all other peripherals are set to stay alive. Well sometimes when I try to reactive the monitor after a suspended time, it show only black screen, any idea?


----------



## pinkominko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkominko*
> 
> I am not sure if this has been mentioned before but if you have 970A-Series *rev 1.0 or 1.1* you should think about putting a heatsink over the MOSFETs near the CPU socket. Those MOSFETs are seriously overheating. Obviously GIGABYTE fixed this problem in rev. 1.4 and 3.0
> 
> VS
> 
> And here's how my board overheated after pushing the stock speed fx-8350 to full power for a week (click 2x for full size).


Some update.... fortunately Gigabyte honored the warranty. Unfortunately what I received was another MB rev.1.0







so I had no choice but to fix some DIY cooling for the VRM.

First I decided to do some measurements with an IR thermometer - After 5 min of full load the MOSFETs showed 110* C and the chokes near the FETs were 85* C - that's too much for only 5 min of work. Obviously the chokes need cooling as well - after all they conduct all the current that passes through the FETs.

Next I did some shopping on E-bay and found nice heatsinks - exactly the right size. First image is the heatsink for the coils and the second is the heatsink for the MOSFETs:
 

The same seller offers non-conductive thermal silicone - Glue Star922 which is pretty good:


I use a self-made aluminum frame because I have 20+ HDDs so I was able to fix a 120mm low speed fan, that I had around for some time, just on the top of the VRM group. Also I used the opportunity to install new water cooling and here it how it looks like now:
 

After I installed everything I ran a test for 20 min at full load - the temperature dropped to 80*C for the MOSFETs and 65*C for the chokes. Not bad at all considering that the heatsinks and the glue came for 6$ total with free shipping.


----------



## Amhro

is it a 970a-d3? because i have ud3 and afaik there are heatsinks


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> is it a 970a-d3? because i have ud3 and afaik there are heatsinks


It should be as the UD3 has the VRM heatsinks in all versions out of the box.


----------



## Dromihetes

And installing heatsinks on the coils is also a little useless.
Yes they heat up ,but they will not burn.
It s a big gauge wire in there.


----------



## pinkominko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> And installing heatsinks on the coils is also a little useless.
> Yes they heat up ,but they will not burn.
> It s a big gauge wire in there.


You are right they won't burn.

However that heat has to go somewhere and if you don't have a heatsink to dissipate then all the heat goes to the PCB traces where the chokes are connected which is only few millimeters apart from the MOSFETs.


----------



## Dromihetes

The heat in the coil will go tru the wire in the PCB first i think.

A heatsink on the back of the PCB would have been much better in reliefing the mosfet area of heat .
That s where you see the brownish color on the picture.
Right there you should add cooling.


----------



## pinkominko

Quote:


> The heat in the coil will go tru the wire in the PCB first i think.


Inevitably some heat will go to the PCB through the wire, but any help is better than no help. Still the heat sink radiates significant portion - consider the heatsink surface and the temperature measured there.

Quote:


> A heatsink on the back of the PCB would have been much better in reliefing the mosfet area of heat .


Completely agree with you but those sticking solder joints and the testing points (silver non-coated places on the traces) make it near impossible to install anything without risking shorting some circuits.


----------



## S3mt3X

I have a GA-990XA-UD3 - Rev 3.0 (UEFI equipped) alpha? bios FEa that Gigabyte technical support sent me, I'm guessing its alpha due to the a after FE. I have been using the bios for nearly a week, its stable but I haven't noticed any new features.

99xaud33.zip 2730k .zip file


----------



## jacqlittle

I think it's a beta version, not an alpha version...


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkominko*
> 
> Inevitably some heat will go to the PCB through the wire, but any help is better than no help. Still the heat sink radiates significant portion - consider the heatsink surface and the temperature measured there.
> Completely agree with you but those sticking solder joints and the testing points (silver non-coated places on the traces) make it near impossible to install anything without risking shorting some circuits.


Use a pad.


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> I have a GA-990XA-UD3 - Rev 3.0 (UEFI equipped) alpha? bios FEa that Gigabyte technical support sent me, I'm guessing its alpha due to the a after FE. I have been using the bios for nearly a week, its stable but I haven't noticed any new features.
> 
> 99xaud33.zip 2730k .zip file


They are just changing names of the files so it looks new.
It seems that if the boards don t work properly at release they will never do by BIOS updates.
At least they change the AGESA from time to time.


----------



## TMan459

Hey fellow board users!

I've got an odd one here.

Using a 990XA-UD3, I have every rear USB 2.0 port populated (KB, Mouse, 3D Transmitter, MCE Remote Transmitter, CableCard TV Tuner, TV Tuning Adapter, Xbox 360 controller Scanner, 2x HDD's with own power supply (scanner and HDD's run through a hub)). I do not have any of my two USB 2.0 front panel ports occupied.

When running through the hub, if HDD transfers get "intense", the HDD itself will disconnect/reconnect. This would happen on only the one HDD that was being used.

So, thinking my hub was faulty, I swapped it with what I believe to be a known working hub. Same issues.

Ruling the hub out, I took the HDD that was disconnecting and used it with one of my front panel USB ports. After thinking things were solved, same thing happened, but not only did it knock my HDD out, it also knocked out my TV Tuner (and possibly the Tuning Adapter). Only fix to this was a reboot. After said reboot, I could recreate the same symptoms.

So, now I think I have some type of issue with USB on my 990XA-UD3. I had a Koutech PU250 PCI to USB 2.0 expansion card laying around, so I popped that in. Card would not recognize on the lower-most PCI slot, but worked fine on the upper most PCI slot.

After installing that card, and moving both my USB 2.0 HDD's to the card, my issues have resolved. But, I can't be certain, as this expansion card seems to not run full speed (I will edit this post once I get a chance to run a speed test).

So what do you all think? I doubt the lack of speed on the expansion card is fixing my issue, otherwise the TV Tuner that was on the same "lane" (sorry, can't think of a better word) as my front panel USB would not have crapped out. I'm really puzzled on this one, would love to hear some ideas from OCN!

Thanks!


----------



## TheGuardians94

need help overclocking my memory. i have 1600mhz memory but the mobo says it is running at 1333mhz. how do i change?


----------



## Dromihetes

In the BIOS there is a setting to change the speed.
Just look careful for it and you will see it.


----------



## TheGuardians94

Thanks, found it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> In the BIOS there is a setting to change the speed.
> Just look careful for it and you will see it.


----------



## Sc0rpius

hello guys ... someone knows if Gigabyte 970A-DS3 suports AMD FX X8 8350 ?!!


----------



## tylerrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rpius*
> 
> hello guys ... someone knows if Gigabyte 970A-DS3 suports AMD FX X8 8350 ?!!


Hey mate should work in your Mobo fine, just make sure you update your Bios to most recent one beforehand...

Edit: i said that too soon, Its not listed in your mobo's compatibility list so unless someone could say they have tested it and let you know i wouldn't go out and buy it to use...

Also i have a question.

I'm a Bitcoin/Litecoin miner and have a GA-970A-D3 motherboard + cpu for it laying around acting as a dust collector. I would love to implement it in to a mining rig as it would save me around $150 in parts...

the 1 problem i face atm is the SB heat sink is in my way!!

(And mind my use of the GA-990 Pictures, but its close enough to my GA-970 in the particular parts in talking about)

Now this image (Stolen from an earlier post, Thanks







) is what I propose to do....


Then I simply cut/melt away the back of the PCI-e x1 plug and slip in the 16x GPU and its good to go for mining...

When I look at this image (Also stolen for an earlier post, Thanks again)


Its pretty close to the section of the SB that needs to contact the heat sink but should be just out of the way enough for me to do this and maintain full contact to it.

The reason i would go to this trouble.....

Reason 1: As i said it will same me $150 in hardware

Reason 2: As pictured below i will fit 1 extra GPU in and that means more BTC/LTC the machine can generate.
(Yellow being if I leave mobo unmodified, red if i modify the heat sink)


I would love to hear your opinions, thoughts, feedback or ideas on this plan as it will help me make a decision on weather to do it or not. If its even a feasible idea or I'm just thinking crazy...









Thanks in advance.

PS: before you question me putting 16x PCIe cards in 1x Slots bottlenecking them and all, This is strictly for BTC/LTC mining and running the 16x card in a 1x slot has no ill effect on the output power. Only if i was to say game or something would it have said ill effect.


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rpius*
> 
> hello guys ... someone knows if Gigabyte 970A-DS3 suports AMD FX X8 8350 ?!!


It doesn t ,you need D3/UD3 boards ,more exactly D3 revision 1.4 and up support it.
UD 3 should take it in any version.

Why would they make the UD3 if DS3 would support it


----------



## S3mt3X

I have just installed kingston hyper-x 1600MHz, but I can't get it to run @1600. I change the memory settings in bios to 1600 reboot check in bios and it says its running @1333, the only way I seem to be able to get the ram to run @1600 is by upping the cpu bus and lowering the cpu multiplier. Is this because I'm using a Phenom ii Deneb? or is it yet another thing that doesn't work on this on this damn gigabyte motherboard?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

When setting the memory clock, do you see an option for "Profile 1" or something? If so try using that because that should be the XMP profile.

I think there's a timing you're overlooking, just not sure which one.


----------



## S3mt3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> When setting the memory clock, do you see an option for "Profile 1" or something? If so try using that because that should be the XMP profile.
> 
> I think there's a timing you're overlooking, just not sure which one.


Yeah it has profile 1 (xmp) but when apply it doesn't actually set it.

EDIT: Well tried a load of different settings and still get the same result. I don't think its a Phenom ii problem because on my old Asus motherboard i could run 1333 rated ram @1600 with a Phenom ii installed, this peace of crap Gigabyte motherboard won't even run 1600 rated ram @1600. Any one reading this before they buy a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 don't buy one, all I've had is trouble with this motherboard and I really regret not buying another Asus board, if fact I'm already looking at replacing the Gigabyte peace of crap with an Asus.


----------



## MorbidBlu

New 970 chipset mb from Gigabyte? http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4591#ov
Noticed today, sry if someone has already posted about this.

Nothing too special compared to GA-970A-DS3 except heatsink on VRM. Really liking the black/grey color scheme tho







maybe a new standard?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> When setting the memory clock, do you see an option for "Profile 1" or something? If so try using that because that should be the XMP profile.
> 
> I think there's a timing you're overlooking, just not sure which one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it has profile 1 (xmp) but when apply it doesn't actually set it.
> 
> EDIT: Well tried a load of different settings and still get the same result. I don't think its a Phenom ii problem because on my old Asus motherboard i could run 1333 rated ram @1600 with a Phenom ii installed, this peace of crap Gigabyte motherboard won't even run 1600 rated ram @1600. Any one reading this before they buy a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 don't buy one, all I've had is trouble with this motherboard and I really regret not buying another Asus board, if fact I'm already looking at replacing the Gigabyte peace of crap with an Asus.
Click to expand...

I've had nothing but success with mine. Runs my samsung ram @1600 7-8-8-24 trfc 90ns/ @1944 9-9-9-27-1T trfc 110ns, and my Team Xtreme LV-2400 @2024 9-10-9-24-1T trfc 300ns.

I would try setting all the timings to their xmp settings, and then set the trfc as high as it will go. My Team ram would not work at any speed unless I had it to 300ns.

Edit: You may just have a weaker Deneb, all Phenom II's are rated for up to 1333.


----------



## TMan459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMan459*
> 
> Hey fellow board users!
> 
> I've got an odd one here.
> 
> Using a 990XA-UD3, I have every rear USB 2.0 port populated (KB, Mouse, 3D Transmitter, MCE Remote Transmitter, CableCard TV Tuner, TV Tuning Adapter, Xbox 360 controller Scanner, 2x HDD's with own power supply (scanner and HDD's run through a hub)). I do not have any of my two USB 2.0 front panel ports occupied.
> 
> When running through the hub, if HDD transfers get "intense", the HDD itself will disconnect/reconnect. This would happen on only the one HDD that was being used.
> 
> So, thinking my hub was faulty, I swapped it with what I believe to be a known working hub. Same issues.
> 
> Ruling the hub out, I took the HDD that was disconnecting and used it with one of my front panel USB ports. After thinking things were solved, same thing happened, but not only did it knock my HDD out, it also knocked out my TV Tuner (and possibly the Tuning Adapter). Only fix to this was a reboot. After said reboot, I could recreate the same symptoms.
> 
> So, now I think I have some type of issue with USB on my 990XA-UD3. I had a Koutech PU250 PCI to USB 2.0 expansion card laying around, so I popped that in. Card would not recognize on the lower-most PCI slot, but worked fine on the upper most PCI slot.
> 
> After installing that card, and moving both my USB 2.0 HDD's to the card, my issues have resolved. But, I can't be certain, as this expansion card seems to not run full speed (I will edit this post once I get a chance to run a speed test).
> 
> So what do you all think? I doubt the lack of speed on the expansion card is fixing my issue, otherwise the TV Tuner that was on the same "lane" (sorry, can't think of a better word) as my front panel USB would not have crapped out. I'm really puzzled on this one, would love to hear some ideas from OCN!
> 
> Thanks!


So, still having some issues, specifically now with my TV Tuner (the only high-speed USB 2.0 device being used on the motherboards' USB controller(s)). I'm running beta bios F14b, and have never had issues until updating to this revision. I'm going to revert back to F13 soon once I get ready to reformat, and I'll post back here with my results.

I think I may have a resolution by reverting back to an older BIOS. We'll see!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Have you tried disconnecting everything except your KB/mouse and hard drive? Maybe there's too much power being drawn from the usb ports. Does the hub have it's own power supply? Have you tried using the USB 3.0 ports?


----------



## TMan459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Have you tried disconnecting everything except your KB/mouse and hard drive? Maybe there's too much power being drawn from the usb ports. Does the hub have it's own power supply? Have you tried using the USB 3.0 ports?


Good suggestion, and I pondered that myself, but what's the point (for me anyways)? I need all those devices connected...

And yes my hub had its own power supply, but I cut the hub out and am using a PCI USB 2.0 extension card to workaround the issues, and it's working great.

And, both of my USB 3.0 ports are populated with HDD's as well (every single rear USB port is populated).

And isn't this board supposed to have extra juice to the USB ports? I though that was the case, therefore too much power from the USB ports shouldn't be an issue...

I'll report back with my findings once I revert to BIOS revision F13 and reformat!


----------



## TheAion

Hello everybody, I wonder if you can help me. My computer is severally slow and all the components are new :S I'm asking here because I'm using this motherboard, this is the configuration:

Gigabyte 970-A UD3 rev. 1.0 (the bios is updated to the last version)
AMD FX 8120 Black ed.
16gb Kingston Hyper X 1600mhz (2x8)
SSD Crucial M500 120GB
Graphics: GeForce 210 (this because is not for gaming, I need only the video output and this motherboard don't have graphics).
Power Supply Pixxo PW-600EQE 600W
OS Windows 8 Pro (I installed win7 and is running slow too).

I have a similar computer with an Asus M5A87 and using the motherboard I check the RAM (I wasn't notice that this MoBo support 8gb modules), also I try the CPU and it works awesome, the SSD I tested on a laptop and also start in a few seconds.

Does anybody have an idea what can be happen? all the drivers are update, I tested the processor, ram and ssd on other computers, all of them works. Even I think maybe was the power supply but the Asus one have a 450w power supply and the processor run incredible.

So many thanks for your help!


----------



## Dromihetes

I have had the exact motherboard the rev 1.0 and it was disappointing as you see it.

It is perfectly normal for this mobo to take 20 seconds to reach the OS boot stage.It also adds 10 second in the OS booting stage from some reason.In Windows 7 the CPU scores will be lower than with other mobos ,the RAM scores as well

It is perfectly ok that the SATA controller to underperform with some HDD-s and SSD-s even with newer hardware revisions of the 970A-UD3.

It is perfectly ok to see the USB 3 controller going out from time to time randomly

It is perfectly ok to have NO BIOS support practically ,BIOS-es are out rarely and they brake stuff or change nothing .

I have had more overclocking ability with F5 ,but some 8 gig kit would not work and CPU throttling was observed
With newer BIOS-es the overclocking watch dog will kick in from now where and revert the RAM to 1333Mhz as well

If you want this board to work properly it won t happen ,they don t care.
I ve sold mine.


----------



## Loeteke1

Looks like my new rig with the 8350 & 970A-UD3 mobo is running pretty steady now & I wanna try overclocking it by hand. However reading all the guides here has only helped up to a certain point, then I get lost in the additional jargon & discussion. I found this guy's video on YouTube and tried writing down each step. There are remarkably few steps, maybe 20 total, but they are for an ASUS motherboard. Is there such a thing available somewhere specifically for the 8350 & 970A-UD3 mobo? Not necessarily a video, but maybe just a straight forward list of basic steps?


----------



## Loeteke1

here's the video I was referring to


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loeteke1*
> 
> Looks like my new rig with the 8350 & 970A-UD3 mobo is running pretty steady now & I wanna try overclocking it by hand. However reading all the guides here has only helped up to a certain point, then I get lost in the additional jargon & discussion. I found this guy's video on YouTube and tried writing down each step. There are remarkably few steps, maybe 20 total, but they are for an ASUS motherboard. Is there such a thing available somewhere specifically for the 8350 & 970A-UD3 mobo? Not necessarily a video, but maybe just a straight forward list of basic steps?


It barely works on stock with that CPU ,what makes you think you will be able to overclock a 8350 on it ?!
It s the wrong board to overclock an 8350.


----------



## jacqlittle

What do you say?

GA-970A-UD3 is a good mobo for the price, and it can OC a FX-8350.

There are best mobo's but more expensive, in it's prize range GA-970A-UD3 is one of the best mobo's in the market.


----------



## dalroi

I'm looking to buy a 970-UD3 for my home-server and wonder whether this board will boot at all _without_ a graphics card of some sort?

I'd prefer not to install one (or rather, remove it after I set things up) as I can do without the power draw (it's going to be on 24/7) and the extra heat built-up in the case.


----------



## jacqlittle

No, without a graphics card this motherboard can't boot, you have to install one.

Anyway at idle many gpu's consume and heat very little.

Sorry for my bad english if i wrote anything wrongly.


----------



## Loeteke1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drommiss really url=*
> It barely works on stock with that CPU ,what makes you think you will be able to overclock a 8350 on it ?!
> It s the wrong board to overclock an 8350.


Sorry perhaps I misread the heading on this page, it appears to say support, not discouragement.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> It barely works on stock with that CPU ,what makes you think you will be able to overclock a 8350 on it ?!
> It s the wrong board to overclock an 8350.


Really?


----------



## Loeteke1

Great going JSC1973! Congratulations!

About my prior request as quoted below, I know it would be a lot ot time and work to do, but could you post such a list of steps?

"Looks like my new rig with the 8350 & 970A-UD3 mobo is running pretty steady now & I wanna try overclocking it by hand. However reading all the guides here has only helped up to a certain point, then I get lost in the additional jargon & discussion. I found this guy's video on YouTube and tried writing down each step. There are remarkably few steps, maybe 20 total, but they are for an ASUS motherboard. Is there such a thing available somewhere specifically for the 8350 & 970A-UD3 mobo? Not necessarily a video, but maybe just a straight forward list of basic steps?"


----------



## jsc1973

Thanks. I was reading this thread and I saw where that one guy was saying that the BIOS revisions made no difference and that the 970A-UD3 couldn't overclock an FX-8350, and that's all nonsense. In fact, mine is a rev. 1.2 refurb from Newegg, and it couldn't run my 8350 worth a hoot, either, when I first tried it. I contacted Gigabyte, and it turned out that I had a certain combination of BIOS revision and mobo revision that didn't work well with the 8350--they immediately told me what the problem was as soon as they read my system specs. They sent me a link to the new BIOS, which I installed and immediately was able to reach 4.3 GHz stable on my old Hyper 212+ cooler. Obviously, Gigabyte does make necessary changes to the BIOS if there are problems, and at least in my case, they cared that their customer was not having success with their product.

To get to 4.8, I had to boost the CPU voltage to 1.475 and I also gave a slight boost to the NB voltage; I don't think I changed anything else. I'd check the BIOS to make sure of that, but I'm on the main rig and I need to keep it running right now. Make sure LLC is turned on, or it probably won't work at any overclock. And bear in mind that I did this with a Heligon HE01 with the fan in performance mode; it's not exactly quiet at that speed, but you need all of the cooling you can get if you push an 8350 above stock.

I'm going to attempt to reach 5 GHz on this setup in the very near future...the 4.8 was originally accomplished in a 10-year-old case with mediocre airflow.


----------



## M3TAl

Drom runs a constant smear campaign on these UD3's because his experience has been horrible apparently. What he doesn't understand is his bad experience doesn't reflect the experience of the majority of users which has been great with these boards.


----------



## jacqlittle

I'm very satisfied with this mobo and i'm not the only in the web, if he had bad luck it can happen with any manufacturer and model, i don't understand that position because there can always be defective units...


----------



## Loeteke1

I got this OC numbers through AMD Overdrive.



Then when I tried Prime95 I got these messages right away.

[Worker #7 May 26 03:51] Possible hardware errors have occurred during the test! 2 ILLEGAL SUMOUT.
[Worker #7 May 26 03:51] Confidence in final result is excellent.
[Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Worker starting
[Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #8
[Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Resuming primality test of M55628623 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3M, Pass1=768, Pass2=4K
[Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Iteration: 1143671 / 55628623 [2.05%]. Round off: 0.0546875000 to 0.0546875000.
[Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Possible hardware errors have occurred during the test!
[Worker #8 May 26 03:51] 1 ROUNDOFF > 0.4, 3 ILLEGAL SUMOUT.
[Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Confidence in final result is fair.
[Worker #4 May 26 03:52] Iteration: 1200000 / 55622183 [2.15%]. Round off: 0.0527343750 to 0.0859375000. Per iteration time: 0.073 sec.
[Worker #6 May 26 03:52] Iteration: 1200000 / 55627493 [2.15%]. Round off: 0.0507812500 to 0.0781250000. Per iteration time: 0.075 sec.
[Worker #1 May 26 03:52] Iteration: 1180000 / 55610999 [2.12%]. Round off: 0.0527343750 to 0.0781250000. Per iteration time: 0.071 sec.
[Worker #8 May 26 03:53] Iteration: 1144865/55628623, ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
[Worker #8 May 26 03:53] Possible hardware failure, consult the readme.txt file.
[Worker #8 May 26 03:53] Continuing from last save file.
[Worker #8 May 26 03:53] Waiting five minutes before restarting.

How can I tell which piece of hardware is causing it? Thanks in advance for all you help everyone!








Loeteke1


----------



## WhiteLabel

hi guys. about to buy GA-990XA-ud3 ( rev.3 ) and AMD FX 8350 proc.. and im lil bit confused here... will i need to update my Bios on rev.3 version of this Mobo to support 8350 FX or its already contain stock Bios version that support that proc? thanks for your time.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

All rev.3.0 gigabyte motherboards will support the fx8350 out-of-the-box.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loeteke1*
> 
> I got this OC numbers through AMD Overdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Then when I tried Prime95 I got these messages right away.
> 
> [Worker #7 May 26 03:51] Possible hardware errors have occurred during the test! 2 ILLEGAL SUMOUT.
> [Worker #7 May 26 03:51] Confidence in final result is excellent.
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Worker starting
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #8
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Resuming primality test of M55628623 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3M, Pass1=768, Pass2=4K
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Iteration: 1143671 / 55628623 [2.05%]. Round off: 0.0546875000 to 0.0546875000.
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Possible hardware errors have occurred during the test!
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:51] 1 ROUNDOFF > 0.4, 3 ILLEGAL SUMOUT.
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:51] Confidence in final result is fair.
> [Worker #4 May 26 03:52] Iteration: 1200000 / 55622183 [2.15%]. Round off: 0.0527343750 to 0.0859375000. Per iteration time: 0.073 sec.
> [Worker #6 May 26 03:52] Iteration: 1200000 / 55627493 [2.15%]. Round off: 0.0507812500 to 0.0781250000. Per iteration time: 0.075 sec.
> [Worker #1 May 26 03:52] Iteration: 1180000 / 55610999 [2.12%]. Round off: 0.0527343750 to 0.0781250000. Per iteration time: 0.071 sec.
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:53] Iteration: 1144865/55628623, ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:53] Possible hardware failure, consult the readme.txt file.
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:53] Continuing from last save file.
> [Worker #8 May 26 03:53] Waiting five minutes before restarting.
> 
> How can I tell which piece of hardware is causing it? Thanks in advance for all you help everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loeteke1


The word on the street is P95 doesn't work well with BD/PD. Also is that CPU-Z correct? Less than 1V for vcore at 4.5ghz? I don't have experience with PD but voltage for 4.5ghz should be at least over 1.35v or more for 4.5ghz.

Not a fan of OC'ing in the OS with overdrive or any other program. Bios all the way.


----------



## danilon62

Own a GA-970 D3!


----------



## TMan459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMan459*
> 
> So, still having some issues, specifically now with my TV Tuner (the only high-speed USB 2.0 device being used on the motherboards' USB controller(s)). I'm running beta bios F14b, and have never had issues until updating to this revision. I'm going to revert back to F13 soon once I get ready to reformat, and I'll post back here with my results.
> 
> I think I may have a resolution by reverting back to an older BIOS. We'll see!


I'd like to add, now that I've reformatted and reverted to BIOS revision F13, that all is working fantastic!

I suppose I can't rule out software related issues for the problems I was having, but I really suspect BIOS F14b the culprit for my issues, as I was a happy camper until I updated to F14b.

Just wanted to pass this along!


----------



## dalroi

Does the serial port require some extra action or something? I connected a standard serial connector + case bracket (bought in an electronics store) to the header on the mobo and copied the settings for the serial port in the OS over from my old system, but I can't seem to get anything on the serial terminal. That terminal worked fine with the old system, but there I could set the baud rate in the BIOS...

If it's not something hardware or BIOS related, then I'll probably get an answer from the OS mailing list, but it can't hurt to ask here as well.


----------



## M3TAl

I highly highly doubt anyone in this club has ever used the serial port... You might need to ask Gigabyte or ask in the general motherboard section. I have no idea, never used a serial port in my life.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalroi*
> 
> Does the serial port require some extra action or something? I connected a standard serial connector + case bracket (bought in an electronics store) to the header on the mobo and copied the settings for the serial port in the OS over from my old system, but I can't seem to get anything on the serial terminal. That terminal worked fine with the old system, but there I could set the baud rate in the BIOS...
> 
> If it's not something hardware or BIOS related, then I'll probably get an answer from the OS mailing list, but it can't hurt to ask here as well.


What os and what software? Minicom on linux? PUtty on windows? Bios having a baud rate ive never seen on consumer boards... Server motherboard yes. Ipmi..

Are you trying to see boot up sequence?


----------



## dalroi

Almost. The OS on the board is FreeBSD 9-STABLE. The Terminal is a physical Bull serial terminal (Bull TWSH004/A, to be exact). Yup, one of those CRT screens with a keyboard and a blinking cursor








I had the same setup with my previous board and that worked, so I suspect something about this board is different.

I've already read that there are apparently TWO standards for motherboard serial header pinouts. I'll have to do some measurements to figure out how it's wired and see if that matches up between the motherboard header and the 9-pin sub-D connector at the rear of the case...
If not, I'll have to modify the cable. With some luck that just means unclipping the connector at the rear, change the order of the wires and press everything together again. If not I'll have to take out the soldering iron!


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalroi*
> 
> Almost. The OS on the board is FreeBSD 9-STABLE. The Terminal is a physical Bull serial terminal (Bull TWSH004/A, to be exact). Yup, one of those CRT screens with a keyboard and a blinking cursor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same setup with my previous board and that worked, so I suspect something about this board is different.
> 
> I've already read that there are apparently TWO standards for motherboard serial header pinouts. I'll have to do some measurements to figure out how it's wired and see if that matches up between the motherboard header and the 9-pin sub-D connector at the rear of the case...
> If not, I'll have to modify the cable. With some luck that just means unclipping the connector at the rear, change the order of the wires and press everything together again. If not I'll have to take out the soldering iron!


Having the TX and RX lines crossed is VERY common.. A simple gender changer w/ 'NULL modem' pair switching could be an easier solution.

http://www.pacificrim.com.au/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/l/_/l_fm9gd_1.jpg


----------



## danilon62

Anyone knows a viable heatsink to put over the VRM of the GA-970A-D3?

I have the revision 1.1 (since the 1.3, Gigabyte decided to put a heatsink over them) I´ve contacted Gigabyte but they don´t send spare pieces...

My mobo is this, as you can see, there is no VRM cooling:



Rev 1.3 with heatsink:


----------



## M3TAl

There's always the tiny Enzotech copper heatsinks. http://www.amazon.com/Enzotech-MOS-C1-MOSFET-Heatsinks-Pack/dp/B004CLDIHK


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There's always the tiny Enzotech copper heatsinks. http://www.amazon.com/Enzotech-MOS-C1-MOSFET-Heatsinks-Pack/dp/B004CLDIHK


I just don´t like them becouse I know that I will accidentaly hit one and make a mes... I just prefer an all in one heatsink


----------



## Forde3654Eire

A little help with RAM on the 970A-UD3 please?

I've got myself a Patriot Viper 3 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27 2x4GB kit. However, in the BIOS it is listed as running at 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24. I don't see any XMP or similar profiles in the BIOS... do I have to set it manually? If so, could you please guide me through the steps?

Thank you.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya set them manually. Just go into MIT - DRAM Configuration and set the timings.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> I just don´t like them becouse I know that I will accidentaly hit one and make a mes... I just prefer an all in one heatsink


I didnt know that was the difference between the revs. I have the 1.3 with the vrm heatsink.

I thought the difference was a lot minor, that seems rather big difference between them.

And that is kind of weird how they wont send you a spare piece did you specify its the vrm heatsink which comes with later rev? I would try contacting them again.


----------



## M3TAl

970A-UD3 and 970A-D3 are two different things. All UD3's have VRM heatsinks but not all D3's do.


----------



## spikezone2004

Ahh that is right. I have the UD3. my bad.

But danilon62 I would still try and contact them again and try, its worth a shot.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I didnt know that was the difference between the revs. I have the 1.3 with the vrm heatsink.
> 
> I thought the difference was a lot minor, that seems rather big difference between them.
> 
> And that is kind of weird how they wont send you a spare piece did you specify its the vrm heatsink which comes with later rev? I would try contacting them again.


There are big differences between them, if you look at a picture of rev 1 and another of the rev 1.4, you´ll find the entire distribution of things changed

And, gigabyte just told me that I must buy an aftermarket heatsink becouse they don´t provide anything directly...


----------



## Confide-

I am having some issues understanding the TMPIN0 TMPIN1 and TMPIN2. Accoarding to the FAQ section, TMPIN0 = System (motherboard PCB) temperature; TMPIN1 = CPU (socket) temperature; TMPIN2 = Motherboard (chipset) temp. Can anyone verify this? I have seen on multiple sites including this one that they were all different.


----------



## M3TAl

I've spent hours trying/testing different things concerning these temperatures and I still don't know. At the end of the day all that matters is your CPU temp. VRM and NB should be fine as long as the heatsink makes good contact.


----------



## Confide-

I am just wondering cause any kind of test I run the TMPIN2 is about 70 degrees while both TMPIN 0 and 1 are both below 40 degrees and I don't know if I should worry about that or not. My package temps don't go over 55 degrees


----------



## M3TAl

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Confide-

Alright good. It gives me a heart attack every time I see it


----------



## Hiv359

Sup, I'm wondering: can I achieve any positive result if I change stock thermal compound on mobo's VRM to MX-2 paste? And could it be dangerous to mobo?


----------



## M3TAl

I actually just changed the VRM to MX-2 like a week ago. With a thermal sensor on the VRM heatsink it dropped around 3C full load.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I have the ud5 rev 3 mobo and in latest bios the (FB) one there is no setting for (CPU-NB) so i mailed gigabyte and this is the answer i got:

"There is CPU-NB voltage option in bios - NB core. And we have still no any plan fro a Beta BIOS at Moment.

Please check our manual.

Kiond Regards

Gigabyte -Team"

Can i trust this?


----------



## Hiv359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I actually just changed the VRM to MX-2 like a week ago. With a thermal sensor on the VRM heatsink it dropped around 3C full load.


Nice, and how did u cliped the VRM radiator?


----------



## M3TAl

VRM radiator? What do you mean?


----------



## Hiv359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> VRM radiator? What do you mean?



This.
Sorry for misunderstanding.


----------



## M3TAl

I used those push pins in the picture there that come with it.


----------



## danilon62

What is the model of the radiator? I want to get one LOL


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I have the ud5 rev 3 mobo and in latest bios the (FB) one there is no setting for (CPU-NB) so i mailed gigabyte and this is the answer i got:
> 
> "There is CPU-NB voltage option in bios - NB core. And we have still no any plan fro a Beta BIOS at Moment.
> 
> Please check our manual.
> 
> Kiond Regards
> 
> Gigabyte -Team"
> 
> Can i trust this?


Why wouldnt u trust them ??


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Why wouldnt u trust them ??


Cause Gigabyte tech doesn't seem to know their ass from a hole in the ground lately. They sent me an email last month about the exact same question stating that there was no cpu/nb voltage control on the 990fxa-ud5 rev.3.0.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Got my system all ready guys,

FX-4170 with the 970A-UD3 Rev1.1, worked straight out of the box as it came pre-installed with the F4 BIOS, the minimum needed for the FX-4170. Just a couple of questions:

1) Is it absolutely necessary to update the latest F7 BIOS? All the talk of possibly bricking the board has made me paranoid.

2) Before overclocking, I decided to test under-volting at stock speeds. So far, stable at the - 0.050V offset in the BIOS. - 0.075V and Prime95 crashes in about 15 minutes. So right now, CPU-Z states voltage is 1.344V under Prime95... and this is least I can go before stability issues come into play... isn't this value of 1.344V quite a bit high for a stock FX-4170? Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## itomic

1. No, u dont need to update BIOS if everithyng is ok.

2. 1.344V isnt to high for 4.2Ghz !! Some FX - series CPU needs even more voltage for 4.2Ghz. So this isnt bad at all. Its about an average. U didnt tell us what cooler do u have !


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> 1. No, u dont need to update BIOS if everithyng is ok.
> 
> 2. 1.344V isnt to high for 4.2Ghz !! Some FX - series CPU needs even more voltage for 4.2Ghz. So this isnt bad at all. Its about an average. U didnt tell us what cooler do u have !


Thanks for the reassurance! Alright, guess I don't need to get worked up after all haha.

As for cooler, Xigmatek Gaia SD1283, grabbed it for $19 off Amazon. Instead of stock fan, went with 2 Yate Loon D12SH-12 in push-pull. TIM is Arctic Silver 5. HWMonitor states max cpu temperature as 25 C during Prime95.

So far, I am happy with the FX-4170 at stock speeds... though just for the fun of it, I will see about taking it to 4.6Ghz, I think that's a modest enough OC.


----------



## M3TAl

Any one in here with a Bulldozer or Piledriver I need some serious help. PC refuses to post at 1866 memory speeds at ANY settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> Reflashed F7 bios still no post. Tried some super high timings and various voltage combos, no post. Getting really mad now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even that did not post at 1866


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Any one in here with a Bulldozer or Piledriver I need some serious help. PC refuses to post at 1866 memory speeds at ANY settings.


My suggestion would be to bump up your CPU/NB voltage a little bit sometimes you need a little bit more voltage for 4 sticks or more


----------



## M3TAl

Tried all kinds of voltages. Something weird going on. Now all of a sudden it's posting.


----------



## spikezone2004

Only thin I can think of is the cpu/nb voltage too low and try changing your bios settings to XMP and changing it to 1866 manually


----------



## M3TAl

Refuses to post with 16gb at 1866 no matter the voltage on mem or cpu-nb. Stumped. Yet 8gb runs perfectly.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Refuses to post with 16gb at 1866 no matter the voltage on mem or cpu-nb. Stumped. Yet 8gb runs perfectly.


Are you trying to run 4x4GB sticks? I've read that Bulldozer does not support 1866Mhz with such a configuration, only up to 1600Mhz. If its 2x8GB... well I'm not entirely sure.

I have a 2x4GB kit Patriot Viper 3 1866Mhz. Default BIOS setting was 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24. All I did was enter DRAM configuration and enter its rated speed and timings... just make sure when you exit DRAM Configuration and enter M.I.T. that voltage controls are set to Auto... that's how I got my kit to work.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya, some one helped me out last night, have to run 236 FSB and x6 memory multi. Wasn't aware of this limitation.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What is the dimension of the VRM heatsinks on the 970A UD3?

I want to heavily overclock my CPU under water, and I'm considering dropping in a Enzotech MST-78 or a waterblock of the same size.

Not sure if this is mentioned before but no way im reading 186 pages.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rafety58

Hey I need some help with my 6300, on my 970A-UD3.
My 6300 is down clocking to 3013.84MHz on some cores whenever I stress test it

Highest load temp so far is 47C
My settings in the bios is:

multi 21.5
Vcore 1.392
turbo core is off
cool and quiet is off
c1E is also off.


----------



## M3TAl

Not sure, this 8320 only does that with CnQ on. When all power saving features are off it holds 4.797ghz under stress tests.


----------



## rafety58

Hm the funny thing is, that at idle its at 4.319 all of the time. Could I be needing more voltage?


----------



## rafety58

So I reset my bios, and I did a small oc of 3.8

multi of 19
Vcore of 1.380
turbo core is off
cool and quiet is off
c1E is off.
core C6 state is off

Same thing happens as before, I get down clocked to 3013.84MHz on any stress test


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> So I reset my bios, and I did a small oc of 3.8
> 
> multi of 19
> Vcore of 1.380
> turbo core is off
> cool and quiet is off
> c1E is off.
> core C6 state is off
> 
> Same thing happens as before, I get down clocked to 3013.84MHz on any stress test


What are your VRM temperatures? Nothing else on your board is high?


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> What are your VRM temperatures? Nothing else on your board is high?


Right now as I run P95 my mb is at 34, socket at 41 and vrm's at 35.
The core temp is at 36 right now.

That said I don't know if I trust the readings, both heat sinks on the mb are hot to the touch.


----------



## M3TAl

What version is your bios? If my 8320 doesn't overheat vrm's at 4.8ghz I doubt a 6300 is at 3.8ghz.


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What version is your bios? If my 8320 doesn't overheat vrm's at 4.8ghz I doubt a 6300 is at 3.8ghz.


I was on FA, I am now on FC with no changes. I am still getting down clocked on some of my cores.

Am I missing something simple here? I go into the bios, load optimized defaults then exit. Go back in to manually set my voltage, and change the multie. After that I turn off cool and quiet, core C6 state, and C1E.

I am almost ready to bang my head into the wall, I have never had this much trouble in overclocking something


----------



## M3TAl

Rev 3.0 boards always seem to have more problems than the older ones. Might be time to talk to Gigabyte.


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Rev 3.0 boards always seem to have more problems than the older ones. Might be time to talk to Gigabyte.


I just tried some experimenting, when I have 2 or 4 cores enabled I do not get down clocked. But with 3 or 6 cores I do get down clocked, no matter the OC settings.

I think I might need to send them an email.

Now for the time being is it better to have a highly clocked 4 core, or a stock 6 core?


----------



## M3TAl

Depends on how you use your system. If doing lots of rendering, encoding, etc then 6 cores will be better. Gaming go for high clocked 4 core.


----------



## rafety58

alright so I bumped the overclock on 4 cores up to 4.5, and it is now down clocking.

What i notice is when it down clocks, my voltage also goes down. So is there any settings I should look for, to make sure that the voltage doesn't change?

Or could the issue be my power supply? I am running an old antec earthwatts 650


----------



## M3TAl

Could always try a different psu but I doubt that's the problem. Pretty sure you have all the proper things turned off, C6, APM, C1E, CnQ.


----------



## sabertoothxxx

I am facing a serious issue with my board , the gigabyte 970A DS3 , currently running a phenom II 960T with this.
The issue is before when i bought this board i used to own corsair vengenace 8gb sticks (4*2), had no issue with them but i sold them and bought gskill rams this is where the problem started, they wont work with this board. The issue is so strange that when i connect the stick it crashes at bios screen and wont boot into anything more. The same ram if connected elsewhere even in a intel h55 board works like a charm, if i connect some cheap evm/dynet ram to my mobo it works, also, if i connect the gskill one with any other ram (cheap ram) in dual channel they work. The gskill ram works everywhere else and every other ram works with the board. Tried to test with hyperx blue at a friends home(he owns the blue's) but dont know what the issue was as it was not starting (had some psu problems of the friend and didnt had all day to test them out and couldnt take them to my house and check).

I went to RMA the board but the Gskill rams run fine with a sempron processor.
Please help me out as i dont wanna change the board and/ spend much money by getting new ramss.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabertoothxxx*
> 
> I am facing a serious issue with my board , the gigabyte 970A DS3 , currently running a phenom II 960T with this.
> The issue is before when i bought this board i used to own corsair vengenace 8gb sticks (4*2), had no issue with them but i sold them and bought gskill rams this is where the problem started, they wont work with this board. The issue is so strange that when i connect the stick it crashes at bios screen and wont boot into anything more. The same ram if connected elsewhere even in a intel h55 board works like a charm, if i connect some cheap evm/dynet ram to my mobo it works, also, if i connect the gskill one with any other ram (cheap ram) in dual channel they work. The gskill ram works everywhere else and every other ram works with the board. Tried to test with hyperx blue at a friends home(he owns the blue's) but dont know what the issue was as it was not starting (had some psu problems of the friend and didnt had all day to test them out and couldnt take them to my house and check).
> 
> I went to RMA the board but the Gskill rams run fine with a sempron processor.
> Please help me out as i dont wanna change the board and/ spend much money by getting new ramss.


ram that works in one board and not another is pretty common. I've had that issue many times in the past

Did you google the exact ram model number and board number to see if others have a problem?
You could try installing the cheapo ram and bumping the volts up a tad, then installing one stick of the gskill at a time


----------



## rafety58

Alright so I have got my cpu to stop downclocking. What I had to do was set my oc in the bios like normal, then run the CPU overdrive and let it do one run then reboot. After that I then need to enable the manual CPU overdrive.

I have to do this every time I change my clocks speeds so I may rma it still, but this is an acceptable solution in the meantime.


----------



## sabertoothxxx

Done with the voltage bumping thing....
Dont know if any one else faced the same problem with this board as its not the popular boards on the market and given the 960T im running it may also be faulty at the imc level. The board worked with hyperx blues with a 8150 binned chips!!

I got the sticks the thing left is to check and see.....


----------



## Antaxious

Hello there,

Im planning on running Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 with the FX 8320 vishera

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p743731_Gigabyte-GA-970A-UD3-AMD-970-So-AM3--Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

Ive read that I need the bios to be F7 to be able to use my 8320.

How do I know if the motherboard on that link has F7? I sent a pm hours ago to the site, still waiting for a reply

If it is NOT F7. Will I still be able to go to my bios to flash it and update it ? Or I just cant do anything at all with my 8320 if its below F7?

Thank you


----------



## M3TAl

I can't say for 100% sure, but people have said the 8320's/8350's work on older bios.


----------



## Ryude

F6 is required for 83xx processors, F7 is required for 6300/4300.


----------



## Antaxious

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3907

Here it says F7 tho :/

But doesnt matter, I dont know wich wich BIOS version the motherboard will come with when I buy it


----------



## Antaxious

I orderd the 990XA version, read here I need bios F14. But it should have it.


----------



## variant

Does the GA-970A-DS3 have the ability to unlock cores?


----------



## M3TAl

It may have the "ability" (maybe it doesn't I haven't checked) but many people have come in here saying how a CPU they have unlocked on a 700 series board but didn't unlock on a 900 series Giga board.

It's no guarantee.


----------



## uKER

Info for the non-R3 970A-UD3 is outdated.
F7C and F7E BIOSes are no longer available, and there's F7 and a beta F8A.

BTW, I'm starting to believe this puppy won't get any more updates.


----------



## Ryude

Yea it's not getting anymore updates. Pretty stable though, doesn't need updates IMO.


----------



## RazZismi

nvm


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quick question
Quote:


> Q:In CPUID HWMonitor, which of the "TMPIN" temperatures apply to what?
> A:TMPIN0 = System (motherboard PCB) temperature; TMPIN1 = CPU (socket) temperature; TMPIN2 = Motherboard (chipset) temp


Does this apply to the Gigabyte 970A-UD3 as well? The whole while I've been monitoring my temps, I've taken TMPIN2 as my CPU temp, as it is the highest value of all the listed temps, and it also rises the fastest. Everything else (including "Package" temp), runs around mid to high 30C.

TMPIN2, which the OP says is the motherboard chipset temp, has been hovering around 55 C when stress-testing with Prime95... I have no idea about chipset temps, is that too high?

I'm running an FX-4170. What is the actual temp I should be looking at when stress-testing my CPU?!

Please reply quickly







I don't want to burn up my hardware!


----------



## M3TAl

You really shouldn't have to worry about motherboard/chipset temp at all. The chipset can handle 100C+ and shouldn't ever be that high anyway unless you have the worst case airflow ever and bad contact. Only thing you need to worry about is core/package temp of CPU.

AMD's max recommended temp for core is 62C and max recommended voltage is 1.55V.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You really shouldn't have to worry about motherboard/chipset temp at all. The chipset can handle 100C+ and shouldn't ever be that high anyway unless you have the worst case airflow ever and bad contact. Only thing you need to worry about is core/package temp of CPU.
> 
> AMD's max recommended temp for core is 62C and max recommended voltage is 1.55V.


Thanks for replying! Got a bit apprehensive after seeing that quote on the temperatures. It seems then I have a lot more headroom than I thought? I'm currently stress-testing my FX-4170 at 4.8Ghz. That's when the TMPIN2 temp reaches 55C. My "Package" temp hovering around 40C.

I really wasn't expecting my Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 to hold up that well... I guess the 2 Yate Loon D12SH-12 in push-pull and the Arctic Silver 5 help.


----------



## Ryude

I add 10C to the package temp, a lot of places I researched said that the reported temp for package is around 10C lower than it should be.


----------



## Awsan

I have never overclocked an AMD CPU but a friend wants some help with overclocking his 6100 on the 970a-D3 andy guides or help?

Thank you


----------



## Istark

Hi everyone, first post here. I've lurking the forum for a while but now I happen to have this problem with my 970a-d3.

I've been trying to oc my cpu (FX 8320) but I can only do it by the amd overdrive, every time I try to use the bios, I can't change the settings on the vcore nor the multipler. I tried disabling the cool n quit and turbo boost settings (I read that I had to do that in order to oc) but I still can't oc with the bios.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> I have never overclocked an AMD CPU but a friend wants some help with overclocking his 6100 on the 970a-D3 andy guides or help?
> 
> Thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Istark*
> 
> Hi everyone, first post here. I've lurking the forum for a while but now I happen to have this problem with my 970a-d3.
> 
> I've been trying to oc my cpu (FX 8320) but I can only do it by the amd overdrive, every time I try to use the bios, I can't change the settings on the vcore nor the multipler. I tried disabling the cool n quit and turbo boost settings (I read that I had to do that in order to oc) but I still can't oc with the bios.


http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


----------



## Istark

In those guides, the guy can change the vcore settings, while in my case, it's just stay in auto and can't modify it. Even with amd overdrive, every time I change the vcore and multiplier, they go back to default settings after I reboot.


----------



## M3TAl

What revision is the board and what bios version?


----------



## ghost2501

Does anyone know the spacing for the mounting holes on the northbridge cooler? List of compatible coolers? I had a few thermalright and enzotech ones laying around but cant get a good measurement on the holes without removing the board.


----------



## M3TAl

Seems to be just about 3" from hole to hole. That's a 970A-UD3 btw.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quick question here?

How do you find the limits of the CPU/NB and HTLink?... what's the proper approach to OC'ing them? I was following a Bulldozer OC'ing guide which uses the 990FXA-UD3 as the motherboard, I have the 970A-UD3 and the AMD FX-4170.

Setting my CPU/NB and HTLink to 2600 and 2500, they would pass IBT and Prime95 just fine, along with my other OC settings... but they would cause all sorts of problems in games, namely BSODs, crashes, hangs and strangely enough, graphical artifacting.

Does the 970A-UD3 pose a lower OC'ing potential for the FX-4xxx than a 990FX chipset? Be it the multiplier, FSB, CPU/NB, HTLink or anything at all?


----------



## M3TAl

The cpu-nb is part of the cpu so that's cpu dependent. 990FX for bulldozer/piledriver has an HT Link of 2600mhz and the 970 has an HT Link of 2400 however they will both OC to 2800mhz easily. A 990FX may have a higher max OC for HT Link.

My approach for a cpu-nb OC is basically same as cpu clock. Raise it until it fails then start adding voltage. Passing P95 and IBT but failing games is odd. What settings are you using for IBT and P95 and how long are you testing?

Testing with IBT using High or Maximum memory will stress the cpu-nb a lot more and should help show it's instability better.


----------



## PedroC1999

I got a 3600MHz HTT validation with the 970a, possible may well be a world record, who knows


----------



## whoozer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Istark*
> 
> Hi everyone, first post here. I've lurking the forum for a while but now I happen to have this problem with my 970a-d3.
> 
> I've been trying to oc my cpu (FX 8320) but I can only do it by the amd overdrive, every time I try to use the bios, I can't change the settings on the vcore nor the multipler. I tried disabling the cool n quit and turbo boost settings (I read that I had to do that in order to oc) but I still can't oc with the bios.


Hi, I have the same problem and facing the same situation. If anyone would could help me as to setting my VCORE it would be greatly appreciated.

My specs as follows:
Motherboard: Gigabyte 970A-UD3 *(REV.3.0)*
BIOS: *FB (01/16/2013)
*CPU: FX-6300

I am *able* to change my multiplier, but *cannot* change the VCORE as it changes back to AUTO if I input a value.

Please forgive me if I am using the incorrect terminology, I am relatively new to the OC scene.
Thanks in advance.









*EDIT: Figured out how to set the Vcore manually. Just need to use the + / - keys on your num pad to set the off set. It will start off at Auto,Normal then -0.xx , but keep cycling through them and you'll eventually get to +0.xx Happy OCing.*


----------



## Chopper1591

Well my board is the 990fxa-ud3 but i think maybe you guys can help me out?

What i would like to do is improve the cooling of the northbridge. As i think it gets too hot, problem is the sensor died/bugged so i can't check the temps. In bios it is stuck @ 127c and with software i can't read it at all.

Now, i have some spare 120mm fans but i don't have a clue how to mount them so they cool the NB.

To give some insight i have these pictures:








The VRM i already figured out with the help of a fellow overclocker







.
I will screw a 40mm fan on the heatsink as it seems to fit like a glove between the fins.


----------



## M3TAl

I would RMA the board if it has a dead sensor instead of wondering about what's causing all the problems mentioned in the Vishera Owners Club.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I would RMA the board if it has a dead sensor instead of wondering about what's causing all the problems mentioned in the Vishera Owners Club.


Yeah thanks. Might as well do that.
You know the problem with the sensor came after about 6 months of usage. But as the system was rock solid anyway i wouldn't bother to RMA the board. It overclocked my phenom 955 like a beast anyway(4.2ghz @ 1.525v)


----------



## Chargeit

Just joined the club, I accidentally put my clock speed at 4.02, instead of 4.2.

Winners don't join clubs at 4am


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Just joined the club, I accidentally put my clock speed at 4.02, instead of 4.2.
> 
> Winners don't join clubs at 4am


Nooo.
Edit that profile picture man


----------



## Chargeit

I must be missing something. I can't for the life of me find a link to change the information I put in. Yea, even though 4.2 is far from extreme, I want every inch of my oc dang it.

*I'm running prime95 right now at 4.4Ghz. I'm currently 45 min in, and settled in at 50c. Max cpu temp was 59c for a second.


----------



## Chargeit

*


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nooo.
> Edit that profile picture man


Don't like the happy face method? In a benchmark I read, it tied for 3rd with the dot method.

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/

And isn't it way nicer to look at? I used X myself... Should of gone with happy face


----------



## M3TAl

Dot beat X in my own testing. And happy face is just... wrong.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Dot beat X in my own testing. And happy face is just... wrong.


happy face had good results on the test I posted a link to.

I myself tired 3 methods when installing my current cooler. The "X" beat both double line, and dot for coverage. What does this prove? Nothing.

I'm willing to bet that as long as you don't over, or under do it, most methods will work out ok.

I'm pretty sure that the happy face method was meant as a joke. It did however proved the same cooling as their dot. Once again, this proves nothing.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Don't like the happy face method? In a benchmark I read, it tied for 3rd with the dot method.
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/
> 
> And isn't it way nicer to look at? I used X myself... Should of gone with happy face


Ohh i do like happy faces







. It's more that is an intel socket and your posting on a amd thread.

BTW watch this:


----------



## Chargeit

Ah, good eye.

Yea, the site I ripped that off of was using Intel (go figure right).

He's so happy because they just paid like $340 bones for him.


----------



## Mrwesson

I can't enter bios when connected to my hdtv...

When I connect using vga to an old monitor I can use bios just fine. Problem is this is a HTPC and hooked up to my 1080p tv.

When the computer posts on the HDTV the bios screen is zoomed in(about 3x) and if I push delete I just get blank.

I checked all bios settings,updated to the most current bios for revision 3.0 and nothing.

My question is should I try revision 1.1 bios instead of the uefi bios?


----------



## cappicard

Good morning. Just ran across this thread.

Just want to post my experiences with my GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.1) board.

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 960T (all 6 cores unlocked)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (Rev 1.1)
*Turbo Boost enabled*
*RAM:* 4GB Crucial, 4GB Corsair
*GPU:* EVGA GT430 1GB
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
*Hard Disk:* 500GB Hitachi SATA2
*BIOS:* F7

I am also triple-booting between Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, Open Indiana 151a, and Ubuntu 13.04.

My temperatures are keeping steady at 45-50C. It's pretty stable. I have overclocked my Phenom before too. I can go as high as 3,400MHz (via the clock multiplier--17.5 seems to be the limit) before it starts to lock up. My ram seems be OK at 1,600MHz (not quite stable). So, I keep my ram at stock 1,333MHz..

Other BIOS settings include Turbo Core Boost (auto), Virtualization, SMART. I leave my RAM and Voltage to Auto.


----------



## cappicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrwesson*
> 
> I can't enter bios when connected to my hdtv...
> 
> When I connect using vga to an old monitor I can use bios just fine. Problem is this is a HTPC and hooked up to my 1080p tv.
> 
> When the computer posts on the HDTV the bios screen is zoomed in(about 3x) and if I push delete I just get blank.
> 
> I checked all bios settings,updated to the most current bios for revision 3.0 and nothing.
> 
> My question is should I try revision 1.1 bios instead of the uefi bios?


Have you tried to set initial video to PEG (or PCI whichever the case may be)? Or have you tried with a different video card?


----------



## Mrwesson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cappicard*
> 
> Have you tried to set initial video to PEG (or PCI whichever the case may be)? Or have you tried with a different video card?


I didn't really see any settings at all in the bios for video.

I only have the one video card.


----------



## cappicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrwesson*
> 
> I didn't really see any settings at all in the bios for video.
> 
> I only have the one video card.


It is usually under Peripherals as "Init Display First."


----------



## Mrwesson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cappicard*
> 
> It is usually under Peripherals as "Init Display First."


Not in this case.

It was the first thing I looked for. The board doesn't have onboard graphics so it may be why.

I found a "workaround".

I forgot to mention it connects to my av receiver via hdmi then off to the tv. If I bypass the receiver it works fine. Annoying since it worked perfectly before(core2duo and micro gigabyte board) but I think its the only solution.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cappicard*
> 
> Good morning. Just ran across this thread.
> 
> Just want to post my experiences with my GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.1) board.
> 
> *CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 960T (all 6 cores unlocked)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (Rev 1.1)
> *Turbo Boost enabled*
> *RAM:* 4GB Crucial, 4GB Corsair
> *GPU:* EVGA GT430 1GB
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> *Hard Disk:* 500GB Hitachi SATA2
> *BIOS:* F7
> 
> I am also triple-booting between Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, Open Indiana 151a, and Ubuntu 13.04.
> 
> My temperatures are keeping steady at 45-50C. It's pretty stable. I have overclocked my Phenom before too. I can go as high as 3,400MHz (via the clock multiplier--17.5 seems to be the limit) before it starts to lock up. My ram seems be OK at 1,600MHz (not quite stable). So, I keep my ram at stock 1,333MHz..
> 
> Other BIOS settings include Turbo Core Boost (auto), Virtualization, SMART. I leave my RAM and Voltage to Auto.


wouldnt be better for you to disable turbo boost?


----------



## cappicard

It hasn't given me any issue when running Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris, or Windows. Only Mac OSX would have problems with that.

Probably it would be causing my fans to run more than it needs to.


----------



## spikezone2004

Does anyone know the difference in temp between VRM and VRM heatsink temp on the 970A-UD3? Also what the max recommended temp is for the VRM?

I put one of my temp sensors onto my VRM heatsink and it got up to about 72C while stress testing, but I was curious if anyone has tested the temperature difference between the actual VRM chip and the heatsink. Also if there is a max recommended temp for it so I dont surpass it trying to oc my NB


----------



## Chargeit

My VRM readings using hwmonitor are usually around 45c or so at load. I'm not sure off hand what's considered high though. It's amazing the information isn't easier to come by.

You might want to watch your CPU temps, I know I've noticed that the VRM are usually a little hotter than my socket n CPU.

Maybe lower your volts? I was able to oc my fx8320 on air cooling to 4.5 after setting LLC to extreme and voltage from auto to 0.00. Stays nice and cool this way, might be worth a shot. Only ran 2 hours of prime95 so far, but, I've been running it like this for days gaming and have yet to have any issues.


----------



## spikezone2004

How do you get VRM temps on hwmonitor did you add a sensor?

I was talking about that earlier that how companies cant give answers to which sensor is which is seems like a easy question but yet they dont have the answer to the product they are making.

My vaults are at normal for my nb I lowered the nb to 2200 instead of 2400 just trying to see what i can do. I raised my clock to 4.88 instead maybe ill try some nb with it but i seem to need a lot of voltage to be stable just for 2400 about +.100


----------



## Chargeit

It should be

TMPIN0 - Mobo

TMPIN1 - VRM

TMPIN2 - CPU Socket

That's what I read anyway, and it makes sense. The TMPIN2 is almost always about the the same as my CPU, and TMPIN1 seems to always be slightly higher. TMPIN0 always stays low compared to the others.


----------



## spikezone2004

My buddy has the same mobo and took off the VRM heatsink and put thermal padding on it and the heatsink temperature got a lot hotter so it was absorbing more heat but the "VRM" temp in HWinfo stayed the same with no difference making us wonder if it really is VRM temp.

I really wish Gigabyte could officially say, I dont see why it is so hard lol


----------



## Chargeit

I meant thermal threshold. It makes sense that they don't say which is which, since they don't directly control the program. A company isn't going to do anything that could end up a liability later on you know.

No clue, just going off the information available. Always best to take any knowledge gained from the net as possibly flawed.

*Does GB have any programs for such things? You'd think they'd have something useful like that, instead of what, *****, Norton antivirus... Free of charge! Lmao, no thanks. I'll download some free screen savers and wall papers if I really want my computer to run like ****.

Crazy, it censored L M F A O?


----------



## M3TAl

That is I ^^.

Test 1 (20min OCCT) stock thermal pad Max Temps: VRM heatsink: 68C, TMPIN0: 35C, TMPIN1: 55C, TMPIN2 73C

Test 2 (20min OCCT) Fujipoly Extreme (11.0 W/mK) and removed push pins for actual screws Max Temps: VRM Heatsink: 80C, TMPIN0: 34C, TMPIN1: 56C, TMPIN2: 74C

~1C difference... this is all within margin of error and/or slight ambient temp changes. However heatsink temp increased by 12C. How can the heatsink increase by 12C but TMPIN1 has no change at all...

Here's some pics of the screw install (note there's also a temp sensor on the NB heatsink). Yes that's a mobo stand-off lol, couldn't find a nut that would fit the screw.


----------



## Chargeit

You're past my experience with using the sensors, but, the hwmonitor readings should be for the VRM (to the left), not Northbridge, which you have the sensor hooked to.

I've never messed with hooking up sensors, and have simply relied on the reported temps.


----------



## M3TAl

I have temp probes on VRM, NB, back of CPU socket, GPU VRM heatsink, and ambient/infont of Radiator intake.

All I'm saying is I don't believe ANY of the mobo sensors to be VRM. I also tested this with my 970A-UD3 few months ago removing thermal pad and adding MX-2. Heatsink temp changed 4-5 C yet mobo sensors had zero change.

That post in OP showing the addition of MX-2 (or maybe it was MX-4?) to the VRM and resulting temp drops is wrong I believe. If you notice ALL the temps drop... Seems like a change in ambient to me, not a drop from adding MX-2.


----------



## ghost2501

I have aFX-6100 and I set the multiplier to 20 and the bios says it is at 4ghz i disable cool n quiet and C1E but it still throttles the CPU no matter what i do from a 7-20 multiplier. I don't understand what else could be doing this.


----------



## M3TAl

Could be the VRM's causing the throttling.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost2501*
> 
> I have aFX-6100 and I set the multiplier to 20 and the bios says it is at 4ghz i disable cool n quiet and C1E but it still throttles the CPU no matter what i do from a 7-20 multiplier. I don't understand what else could be doing this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Could be the VRM's causing the throttling.


Yeah i would check on the temp's of the Mosfet of the motherboard.
How old is the board?

Edit:
Does your BIOS have the APM setting? Be sure to disable that also if you have it.
Plus did you set the power plan in Windows itself to "High Performance" ? Just checking.


----------



## S3mt3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost2501*
> 
> I have aFX-6100 and I set the multiplier to 20 and the bios says it is at 4ghz i disable cool n quiet and C1E but it still throttles the CPU no matter what i do from a 7-20 multiplier. I don't understand what else could be doing this.


Do you have HPC mode in your bios, if so enable it. My 990XA-UD3 rev3 didn't have the APM option until I upgraded the bios to FEa, I enabled APM too (but HPC seemed to stop the cpu throttling down by itself when prime95 testing) now I have my FX-8120 at 4.5GHz with cool n quiet enabled and it only throttles down to 1.4GHz when idle or browsing web etc.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Do you have HPC mode in your bios, if so enable it. My 990XA-UD3 rev3 didn't have the APM option until I upgraded the bios to FEa, I enabled APM too (but HPC seemed to stop the cpu throttling down by itself when prime95 testing) now I have my FX-8120 at 4.5GHz with cool n quiet enabled and it only throttles down to 1.4GHz when idle or browsing web etc.


Got to love that Cool n Quiet. I feel so much better about leaving my system on when not in use with it enabled. I don't get why people think it's a bad thing. I haven't noticed a bit of performance loss since enabling it, so what if you cpu drops multiplier while not in use.


----------



## Chargeit

Nice, I decided to try out "HPC" mode. I enable it, and go to run prime95. I noticed my fans kicked in big time and heat was building up past where I felt safe.

I restarted, disable "HPC" and return to windows. Same thing, fans in high gear. I than reset bios, same thing. Now, I'm totally unstable at my previous settings. I'm now starting from scratch, running prime95 at stock. Going well, but, it's frustrating that enabling "HPC" seems to of stuck my computer in some hyper active mode, even once disabled.

I'll have to test further to figure out what's up. I'm really hoping that "HPC" didn't damage my VRM's or something. I really can't think of another good reason that I'm no longer able to run (Without crashing) at the settings I had previously set and ran fine at for 2 weeks.


----------



## S3mt3X

Chargeit, what motherboard, bios, cpu and windows (if windows) you uising? I only mention windows as I think an overclock that worked fine for me in win7 didn't work in win8.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Chargeit, what motherboard, bios, cpu and windows (if windows) you uising? I only mention windows as I think an overclock that worked fine for me in win7 didn't work in win8.


That is common.
Windows 8 isn't really great when overclocking.


----------



## Chargeit

970a-UD3. I'm not sure off hand the Bios, I'd have to check. It isn't the most up to date one, I know that.

I'm using windows 7.

I enabled "HPC" mode in bios. But, after I disabled it, it still seemed as if it were in effect.

Now, even after resetting bios on the board (Screwdriver), I'm still unstable at previous settings. I'm baffled. Even after fully resetting everything, it just doesn't work. I mean, I remember my previous bios settings well, and, I've got notes.

I'm just starting over, and seeing what happens. To be honest, I wasn't happy with my oc. When running prime the mulitiper would jump from something like 14 to my settings of 22.5 (2.9 - 4.5 MHz).

I'm now testing some things. For instance, I'm currently at base clock, with some altered settings. I'm running Prime95, and my multiplier hasn't dropped, it has been a steady 17.5 (3.5 MHZ). So, even if it is at a lesser total clock, it's steady at this speed.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> 970a-UD3. I'm not sure off hand the Bios, I'd have to check. It isn't the most up to date one, I know that.
> 
> I'm using windows 7.
> 
> I enabled "HPC" mode in bios. But, after I disabled it, it still seemed as if it were in effect.
> 
> Now, even after resetting bios on the board (Screwdriver), I'm still unstable at previous settings. I'm baffled. Even after fully resetting everything, it just doesn't work. I mean, I remember my previous bios settings well, and, I've got notes.
> 
> I'm just starting over, and seeing what happens. To be honest, I wasn't happy with my oc. When running prime the mulitiper would jump from something like 14 to my settings of 22.5 (2.9 - 4.5 MHz).
> 
> I'm now testing some things. For instance, I'm currently at base clock, with some altered settings. I'm running Prime95, and my multiplier hasn't dropped, it has been a steady 17.5 (3.5 MHZ). So, even if it is at a lesser total clock, it's steady at this speed.


Really looks like throttling to me. Maybe something is heating up. I would begin to look up on the vrm's.
And i don't mean to be cruel but that board isn't great for overclocking. Maybe look into buying another one.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Really looks like throttling to me. Maybe something is heating up. I would begin to look up on the vrm's.
> And i don't mean to be cruel but that board isn't great for overclocking. Maybe look into buying another one.


Yea, that's what I'm thinking. I read that the VRM's give issues with this board. I thought about adding a fan, but, since I'm air cooled, I don't think it would help so much as mess up my current airflow.

So, for now I'm thinking of figuring out where it stops dropping the multiplier. And rolling with it.

*testing at 4.0 atm. No Multiplier drop, VRM temp maxed at 45c, CPU 39c.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Really looks like throttling to me. Maybe something is heating up. I would begin to look up on the vrm's.
> And i don't mean to be cruel but that board isn't great for overclocking. Maybe look into buying another one.


The 970A-UD3 OC's the same as the 990FXA-UD3.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, that's what I'm thinking. I read that the VRM's give issues with this board. I thought about adding a fan, but, since I'm air cooled, I don't think it would help so much as mess up my current airflow.
> 
> So, for now I'm thinking of figuring out where it stops dropping the multiplier. And rolling with it.
> 
> *testing at 4.0 atm. No Multiplier drop, VRM temp maxed at 45c, CPU 39c.


Can you post a screenshot while you run prime95 or IBT and have hwinfo64 or hwmonitor open?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The 970A-UD3 OC's the same as the 990FXA-UD3.


Oh didn't know that.
Well 990fxa-ud3 sucks anyway. I have one so i know









I am thinking of swapping it for an 990fx-sabertooth r2.0


----------



## M3TAl

What's so bad about it?


----------



## Chargeit

I think I'm going to update my bios. I know this versions missing options.

I checked my version, it's "FA".


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, so, at 4.0 it does throttle, basically, any oc I attempt with multiplier throttles instantly at the start of prime. I'm not sure what happened that first time around, it didn't throttle at all, but now it does.

I'm convinced that there's something causing the throttle. I'd think if it were VRM, it would at least take a few seconds to kick in. There has to be some software hindering it. I mean, it doesn't throttle at stock, but, as soon as I up the multiplier, it throttles, that just seems too touchy.

I'd think if there were something wrong with my VRM, than there wouldn't just happen to be a wall I hit if I attempt to move above stock.

Shoot, maybe sensor issues?


----------



## M3TAl

Really not sure... Never hear anything but problems with the UEFI Rev 3.0+ boards. Rev 1.1 is better it seems.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Really not sure... Never hear anything but problems with the UEFI Rev 3.0+ boards. Rev 1.1 is better it seems.


It's HPC mode. I've turned that on, with lower OC, and it's not throttling. Now, I've got to get it tested up, but, I guess that's their new name for APM. =D I knew it had to be something settings wise.


----------



## S3mt3X

Unless your getting high temps, enable HPC its the only way i found to stop the throttling. A quick google search found this http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/273947-29-what-mode honestly just try it enabled for a day and keep an eye on your temps and voltages.

EDIT: no its not the new name for APM because my 990xa ud3 rev3 has an APM option as well as HPC option, I am using a alpha or beta bios though FEa.


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, it did throttle from temps. Ugh, yea, I"m going to have to play around with it.

HPC seems to be the only way to stop it auto throttling though.

Trying at 3.8 atm, voltage at -0.025. Will see how this goes.

*Look good so far, temps stabilize for now, I'm just not seeing any way that I'll be able to go past this. It's clear that my VRMs are going to be an issue here.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Unless your getting high temps, enable HPC its the only way i found to stop the throttling. A quick google search found this http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/273947-29-what-mode honestly just try it enabled for a day and keep an eye on your temps and voltages.
> 
> EDIT: no its not the new name for APM because my 990xa ud3 rev3 has an APM option as well as HPC option, I am using a alpha or beta bios though FEa.


Yea, APM is an option I keep hearing that I need to disable, but, it's not in my bios. I also updated to the most recent bios today, and it's not there. So, I don't have the option to turn it off.


----------



## S3mt3X

Yeah I didn't get the option until I updated my bios to FEa, gigabyte tech support gave me the FEa bios.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Yeah I didn't get the option until I updated my bios to FEa, gigabyte tech support gave me the FEa bios.


I'm planing on calling them tomorrow. I have the 970a though. I had read people claiming to have the APM option, using the same board. I guess it has to do with version.

Still, seems like an important setting to leave out of a board that you more or less push as being overclockable.

*passed 25 min of prime95 at current settings. I'm considering waiting on trying higher until after I speak with GB support. My VRM topped at 45c, CPU 39c during that short run.


----------



## ghost2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah i would check on the temp's of the Mosfet of the motherboard.
> How old is the board?
> 
> Edit:
> Does your BIOS have the APM setting? Be sure to disable that also if you have it.
> Plus did you set the power plan in Windows itself to "High Performance" ? Just checking.


I have the 970A-D3 rev. 3.0 (FC bios) and FX-6100. I don't think its to do with the vrm's thsi si right after windows starts and i open cpu-z first thing. You guys are talking about lowering multipliers durring load maybe I am missing something but is it possible to set an overclock manually and have it show up as 4ghz and stay with no lowering the multi. Or does it always lower now and the trick is getting it not to lower under load..

I just want to set a overclock manually and open cpu-z and have it report it with no throttling. so what settings to I disable or enable for this? I have APM and HPC I disabled C1e and cool n quiet so far what to do next?

Also i have the rev 3.0 board with the UEFI bios i want to call it I am not sure. Is there a way to get legacy bios AKA blue screen bios w no mouse support. All the overclocking guides etc show everyone with one of those screens so i wonder if i am missing something there too?


----------



## Chargeit

Played some Dead island riptide. I noticed the difference big time without being throttled, felt buttery. Temps all stayed nice and low.

I'm now testing out at 4.0, with same voltage (-0.025), and LLC set to regular. I'm about 20 min in to Prime95, and haven't had any throttling. My temps have increase 1c over what they were at 3.8.

My only problem with running in "HPC" is the cpu can't be set to throttle down while not in use. I like to leave my system on from time to time, but I don't feel comfortable leaving it on running at full speed. Oh well, if it's the only option, I'll have to deal with it.


----------



## M3TAl

Then you want Cool and Quiet enabled. I always leave CnQ enabled while switching between High Performance and Power Saver plans in Windows


----------



## ghost2501

no matter what settings i change it always comes up as 7-20 multiplier and it goes up and down even when running prime 95. disappointing.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost2501*
> 
> no matter what settings i change it always comes up as 7-20 multiplier and it goes up and down even when running prime 95. disappointing.


When you work on your overclock disable all power savings: c1e, c6, c&q, apm. When you have a stable overclock you can enable c&q again to save power.
I am not sure about HPC as i don't have that option in my bios.

And UEFI is another kind of bios i don't think you can switch to regular bios.

Have you set power plan to high performance in Windows?


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I'm still not sure about "HPC". I mean, it's the only way to not throttle my system, but, I had read that a lot of people oc'ed without it. That's the main reason I never used it, and, the fact that it makes my system sound like it's being pushed way too hard.

At my lower oc atm, it isn't as bad, but, still it's something I'll have to keep a eye on.

@ghost2501

Maybe you need to try "HPC" like me, assuming you have it. Just be careful, start from default, and turn it on. That mode really pushes your system into high gear. Don't start with a higher oc, default, than test it at base. Move up slowly from there running prime and making sure your VRM doesn't overheat. I noticed that on my mobo, once the VRM (What's suppose to be VRM) passed 50c + my system throttled. Unlike before, it did take a temperature increase (instead of throttling with no heat build up). That is the reason I set my voltage to (-0.025) and LLC to regular. With these settings you should be able to get a small oc, not send unnecessary heat through your VRM's, and have voltage when you need it.

I'm also now convince that I might be able to take my oc to 4.2, but, if I want much more, something would have to be done about my VRM heatsinks. It's annoying, and I've read of people getting higher oc's off these boards, but, there isn't much you can do about your VRMs overheating. I think the only 3 real options are, a fan (might mess up airflow in a air system), replacing the heatsink (might be hard-pressed to find good replacement), or replacing the mobo.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, I'm still not sure about "HPC". I mean, it's the only way to not throttle my system, but, I had read that a lot of people oc'ed without it. That's the main reason I never used it, and, the fact that it makes my system sound like it's being pushed way too hard.
> 
> At my lower oc atm, it isn't as bad, but, still it's something I'll have to keep a eye on.
> 
> @ghost2501
> 
> Maybe you need to try "HPC" like me, assuming you have it. Just be careful, start from default, and turn it on. That mode really pushes your system into high gear. Don't start with a higher oc, default, than test it at base. Move up slowly from there running prime and making sure your VRM doesn't overheat. I noticed that on my mobo, once the VRM (What's suppose to be VRM) passed 50c + my system throttled. Unlike before, it did take a temperature increase (instead of throttling with no heat build up). That is the reason I set my voltage to (-0.025) and LLC to regular. With these settings you should be able to get a small oc, not send unnecessary heat through your VRM's, and have voltage when you need it.
> 
> I'm also now convince that I might be able to take my oc to 4.2, but, if I want much more, something would have to be done about my VRM heatsinks. It's annoying, and I've read of people getting higher oc's off these boards, but, there isn't much you can do about your VRMs overheating. I think the only 3 real options are, a fan (might mess up airflow in a air system), replacing the heatsink (might be hard-pressed to find good replacement), or replacing the mobo.


Don't compare to much with other guys. Sure you can get some info by looking at others.
But do what works best for you. Just be sure to test and keep the temps acceptable.

What do you mean by
Quote:


> my system sound like it's being pushed way too hard


About your vrm temps. Do you have some sort of blower in your house? Like a fan you use when it is too warm inside to get some fresh air....
Do what i tried. Take of the side panel and put the blower facing inside the case on high and see if throttling still happens.
This should cool down the vrm nicely.


----------



## Chargeit

When I enable "HPC", my CPU fan goes into high gear. It's not as bad at this oc (4.0). I'm sure it's the VRM, everything else stays at a acceptable temp. Yea, I'm not getting too crazy.

Well, it isn't throttling at my current oc, with "HPC" enabled. Before it was throttling without being overheated. Now, when I tried "HPC" without lowering the voltage my VRM temps passed 50 and my ratio throttled.

So, basically have it figured out. Just need to test some and find the sweet spot.

I ran prime95 today for a little over an hour after making a slight case mod. Still at -0.025 volts n LLC Regular.



Temps were good, didn't throttle. I'll try and up it to 4.2 next. Might not do tonight though.

***I received the BIOS for this board which allows you to disable "APM" from GB tech support. I haven't installed it yet, but, will get around to it.

***Installed the new BIOS, am running prime95 atm. Started at 4.0 with same settings as before, but, disabled APM, and left HPC disabled. I've already noticed that it's not throttling while stress testing, but, allows throttling while idle. This is what I was looking for. Hope all goes well.

***20 min into testing at 4.2. Temps looking good and no throttling. I did change the voltage from -0.025 to 0.000. Core fail 25 min in.

I hit a wall. I attempted 4.3 @ +0.025, core fail. 4.3 @ +0.050 throttling once VRM went above 46c. So, now my game plan is attempting 4.2 @+0.025. Seems like VRM will be the limiting factor here.


----------



## Chargeit

OK, so, I had one of those epiphany's or whatever and realized... The only time I'm throttling, is while stress testing. While gaming, even at 4.5, my VRM are maxing at under 40c, not enough to throttle. So, why am I suppose to be worried that I'm throttling once I hit above 46c, if this will not happen at all during my most intense of normal usage?

So, yea, by this point I'm saying screw throttling while stress testing. If I were to limit my oc based off of this, than I'm going to lose a lot of CPU speed while gaming. It just doesn't make sense to worry about throttling only when under %100 load.

I now realize that what I had thought was constant throttling, was simply my system's VRM quickly hitting their thermal limits while under full load, not my system throttling when put under any load.

This would of been much easier to figure out with a 2nd monitor.

*I'm chucking dead rising riptide playing smoother to the placebo effect.


----------



## M3TAl

Well VRM's are good to 100C so...

In my own testing I've concluded none of the motherboard sensors show VRM temps.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well VRM's are good to 100C so...
> 
> In my own testing I've concluded none of the motherboard sensors show VRM temps.


Yea, this is frustrating. Than what is that 2nd reading for?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, this is frustrating. Than what is that 2nd reading for?


Maybe NB or environment temp.
But have you done what i said? Open the side panel and place a fan blowing inside the case at high speed.

If that solves the throttling you likely would need to get a better heatsink.

I find it really weird. My vrm's go over 70c and i don't have any throttling. Also not at idle when i have all power savings etc. disabled.

So you don't have throttling while having less then 100% load? I get your point, when doing most things and gaming you will most likely not hit 100% ever.
But it's just hard to test a system for stability when you can't stress it for 100%....

Edit:
When i have my board and psu back and build in i will show a few screens while doing prime95 and IBT avx with hwinfo64 so you can see what i have. You had the 970ud3 right?


----------



## M3TAl

All I know for 100% sure is TMPIN0 is an ambient sensor on the motherboard somewhere.

With Deneb TMPIN2 was always 10-12C higher than core temps leading me to believe it's possibly CPU socket temp. TMPIN1 for me is an unknown. I've tried and tried to make a correlation between it and the VRM's or NB but it just doesn't add up. The mystery continues....


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Maybe NB or environment temp.
> But have you done what i said? Open the side panel and place a fan blowing inside the case at high speed.
> 
> If that solves the throttling you likely would need to get a better heatsink.
> 
> I find it really weird. My vrm's go over 70c and i don't have any throttling. Also not at idle when i have all power savings etc. disabled.
> 
> So you don't have throttling while having less then 100% load? I get your point, when doing most things and gaming you will most likely not hit 100% ever.
> But it's just hard to test a system for stability when you can't stress it for 100%....
> 
> Edit:
> When i have my board and psu back and build in i will show a few screens while doing prime95 and IBT avx with hwinfo64 so you can see what i have. You had the 970ud3 right?


I'm testing atm at 4.5, +0.100v, LLC auto. I'm just choosing to ignore the throttling since it only happens while stress testing.

No I haven't tried a fan. My only fan is packed away in storage atm. I will get around to digging it out, just haven't had time.

Are you air or water cooled? I'm wondering if blowing my cpu air towards my VRM isn't making matters worse? I was going to blow up, but, I didn't want my cpu sucking air directly from my GPU.

Yea, 970ud3.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> All I know for 100% sure is TMPIN0 is an ambient sensor on the motherboard somewhere.
> 
> With Deneb TMPIN2 was always 10-12C higher than core temps leading me to believe it's possibly CPU socket temp. TMPIN1 for me is an unknown. I've tried and tried to make a correlation between it and the VRM's or NB but it just doesn't add up. The mystery continues....


Yea, TMPIN0 is ambient mobo. Right now mine is at 32c, which makes sense. It usually doesn't get too far off this number.

I read that Tmpin2 is socket. Odd, your TMPIN2 is 10 - 12ch higher than CPU? Mines always within 1c.

I wonder if TMPIN1 is half of your VRM? Maybe the program has issues reading that sensor? Only other guess would be that TMPIN1 is really the CPU socket and TMPIN2 is CPU. My TMPIN2 is always within 1c of my know CPU. Most of the time they are dead on.


----------



## M3TAl

I changed the thermal pad on the VRM heatsink to Fujipoly (the best thermal pad there is) and replaced the nylon push pins with screws. Got a 12C higher temp on the VRM heatsink (meaning better heat transfer to the heatsink) according to the thermal probe. Yet TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 had ~1C change due to ambient temp change.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm testing atm at 4.5, +0.100v, LLC auto. I'm just choosing to ignore the throttling since it only happens while stress testing.
> 
> No I haven't tried a fan. My only fan is packed away in storage atm. I will get around to digging it out, just haven't had time.
> 
> Are you air or water cooled? I'm wondering if blowing my cpu air towards my VRM isn't making matters worse? I was going to blow up, but, I didn't want my cpu sucking air directly from my GPU.
> 
> Yea, 970ud3.


My cpu is cooled by the h100 which took away airflow completely from the vrm which kinda sucks.
But i think blowing air from the cpu over the vrm helps. Any airflow is good, no matter if it is a bit warm.

When you have the time try out the fan. If that helps you can grab one of these, i am going to do the same when i can't sell my board to get the 990fx sabertooth r2.0:
http://www.enzotechnology.com/mst_88.htm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I changed the thermal pad on the VRM heatsink to Fujipoly (the best thermal pad there is) and replaced the nylon push pins with screws. Got a 12C higher temp on the VRM heatsink (meaning better heat transfer to the heatsink) according to the thermal probe. Yet TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 had ~1C change due to ambient temp change.


You can try to put some extra washers at the backside of the mobo around the pushpins so they push down harder.


----------



## Chargeit

Would PSU cause throttling? I've only got a 500w (CX500M), though I know the 430w version of this one was tested to almost 550w. I'd think the system would just crash if the PSU couldn't handle the power demand. All psu calculators I used said this wattage would handle my set up. I did plan on getting a larger PSU anyway, so, replacing it wouldn't be that big of a deal, other than being a pain in the butt.

I'll try to get around to the fan today. I also have a spare case that I decided against using. It has 2 80mm fans in it. Maybe I can find a way to blow one of my VRM, and NB if needed. Or, maybe I can find fans for the job.


----------



## jacqlittle

TMPIN2 is NB sensor, confirmed officially by Gigabyte technical support team, and has been mentioned several times along this thread...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added/1470#post_19129569


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Would PSU cause throttling? I've only got a 500w (CX500M), though I know the 430w version of this one was tested to almost 550w. I'd think the system would just crash if the PSU couldn't handle the power demand. All psu calculators I used said this wattage would handle my set up. I did plan on getting a larger PSU anyway, so, replacing it wouldn't be that big of a deal, other than being a pain in the butt.
> 
> I'll try to get around to the fan today. I also have a spare case that I decided against using. It has 2 80mm fans in it. Maybe I can find a way to blow one of my VRM, and NB if needed. Or, maybe I can find fans for the job.


I doubt the psu would cause throttling but we never know before you test it. Can you get an psu from someone to test?
If you buy an 40mm fan you can screw it in the vrm heatsink. I have seen pictures of people who done it.


About the psu. If you do upgrade be sure not to grab another CX. These ones aren't very good. Either go with the tx, hx or ax series.
I use an hx750 but i think that would be too much for your build, though it wouldn't hurt









What gpu are you running?


----------



## Chargeit

I've seen reviews of CX PSU's taken apart, and tested fully. They not only have every required feature, they exceed the base requirement in many areas. Oh, any they put out much more wattage than they are rated for. The only thing both reviews that accutally took them apart, and did every test possible complained about was that the soldering could of been better, but, wasn't anything that would affect the lifespan of the PSU. Now, I do think that the earlier versions of the CX psu weren't of the same quality.

*From Hardware secrets*
_The Corsair CX430 V2 proved
to be an outstanding product,
possibly the power supply
with the best cost/benefit
ratio we've ever seen. Costing
only USD 45 (USD 35 after sending a mail-in rebate card), it provides
efficiency between 81.2% and 85.4%, which is comparable to several 80
Plus Bronze units we've reviewed. It also has a very good voltage
regulation and ultra-low noise and ripple levels. The cable configuration is
compatible with an entry-level 430 W unit, and users that need more
cables will have to buy a different product.
The only differences between the CX430 V2 and the original CX430 are
the active PFC transistors and the +12 V rectifiers, which were upgraded.
These changes improved efficiency considerably. (The original CX430
presented efficiency between 79.4% and 84.1%.)
It is impossible to not get excited with a product that is inexpensive and
provides the same performance level of more expensive units._

Here's the review in full.
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-CX430-V2-Power-Supply-Review/1284

People who claim they aren't good PSU's do so off of personal opinion, not facts. Sorry, wasn't trying to be harsh, but, the tests don't lie.

I did test out running prime95 with a fan, and no, it didn't throttle, though, I only ran for a few min (old dirty fan, cleaned but, still had a lot of dust). So, VRM are most likely the cause.

So, is there a fan or something I can buy to add? I've got some 80mm laying around, but, their kind of big for the spot.

*GPU - HD 7850 2Gb

*What about something like this for my VRM, and North bridge? Kind of worried about messing up airflow, and clutter, but might work.

*Antec Spotcool*
http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Spot-Cool-SpotCool-System/dp/B000I5KSNQ/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I've seen reviews of CX PSU's taken apart, and tested fully. They not only have every required feature, they exceed the base requirement in many areas. Oh, any they put out much more wattage than they are rated for. The only thing both reviews that accutally took them apart, and did every test possible complained about was that the soldering could of been better, but, wasn't anything that would affect the lifespan of the PSU. Now, I do think that the earlier versions of the CX psu weren't of the same quality.
> 
> *From Hardware secrets*
> _The Corsair CX430 V2 proved
> to be an outstanding product,
> possibly the power supply
> with the best cost/benefit
> ratio we've ever seen. Costing
> only USD 45 (USD 35 after sending a mail-in rebate card), it provides
> efficiency between 81.2% and 85.4%, which is comparable to several 80
> Plus Bronze units we've reviewed. It also has a very good voltage
> regulation and ultra-low noise and ripple levels. The cable configuration is
> compatible with an entry-level 430 W unit, and users that need more
> cables will have to buy a different product.
> The only differences between the CX430 V2 and the original CX430 are
> the active PFC transistors and the +12 V rectifiers, which were upgraded.
> These changes improved efficiency considerably. (The original CX430
> presented efficiency between 79.4% and 84.1%.)
> It is impossible to not get excited with a product that is inexpensive and
> provides the same performance level of more expensive units._
> 
> Here's the review in full.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-CX430-V2-Power-Supply-Review/1284
> 
> People who claim they aren't good PSU's do so off of personal opinion, not facts. Sorry, wasn't trying to be harsh, but, the tests don't lie.
> 
> I did test out running prime95 with a fan, and no, it didn't throttle, though, I only ran for a few min (old dirty fan, cleaned but, still had a lot of dust). So, VRM are most likely the cause.
> 
> So, is there a fan or something I can buy to add? I've got some 80mm laying around, but, their kind of big for the spot.
> 
> *GPU - HD 7850 2Gb
> 
> *What about something like this for my VRM, and North bridge? Kind of worried about messing up airflow, and clutter, but might work.
> 
> *Antec Spotcool*
> http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Spot-Cool-SpotCool-System/dp/B000I5KSNQ/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header


That would do the job very nicely. That is, if the vrm temp is really the cause.
Don't worry out the airflow too much. Just mount it so it blows over the vrm in the direction of the back exhaust fan.


----------



## Chargeit

Cool will do. Hopefully it fits. Will order next week, already bought 5.1 speakers this week =D. Until than, I can deal with it throttling only during prime95.



After looking at some of the pics I took the other day, I'm not sure it's going to be easy to blow towards the VRM. I'm thinking my only option is if I can mange to get it to point up, from the video card area. We'll see. If it doesn't work, I'm sure I can find another use for it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You can try to put some extra washers at the backside of the mobo around the pushpins so they push down harder.


Screws > push pins.


----------



## Chargeit

Also, one other thing. I'm thinking about adding a top intake fan, since my cooler already sucks air through. What do ya'll think? Also, notice the spot for two interior fans. towards the front.

Lol, ignore the crap angle and quick paint edit.



Red = exhaust
Blue = intake
Yellow = notes and ideas


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Cool will do. Hopefully it fits. Will order next week, already bought 5.1 speakers this week =D. Until than, I can deal with it throttling only during prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at some of the pics I took the other day, I'm not sure it's going to be easy to blow towards the VRM. I'm thinking my only option is if I can mange to get it to point up, from the video card area. We'll see. If it doesn't work, I'm sure I can find another use for it.


Oh that's plenty of room







.
i don't know if you have spare fans laying around?
If u do it may be better to grab one of those:
http://www.enzotechnology.com/mst_88.htm
And change the stock vrm sink completely. This will work much better. Good quality copper vs aluminum....
Is the cpu cooler blowing some air over the vrm? As it is mounted to blow that way. To improve the flow you can mount an extra 120mm fan on the other side of the cpu heatsink.
I can't see it very good on the picture but u might be able to zip tie the fan to the heatsink. Or zip tie it to the other fan that already is mounted to the heatsink. Because if i see it correct that fan isn't screwed so the screw holes are free to zip tie to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Also, one other thing. I'm thinking about adding a top intake fan, since my cooler already sucks air through. What do ya'll think? Also, notice the spot for two interior fans. towards the front.
> 
> Lol, ignore the crap angle and quick paint edit.
> 
> 
> 
> Red = exhaust
> Blue = intake
> Yellow = notes and ideas


It isn't clear to me. The two front intake fans are already there? If so i would just attach one 120mm fan to the upper side of the the drive cage because of the already mounted lower intake fan, because if u mount two fans next to each other like this "_|" you will get turbulence. Also try to make some sort of duct for the airflow.

I painted it here:


----------



## Chargeit

Cool. I did end up switching up fans after reading further into it. I moved the front top intake to the inside, added a top rear intake (just unplugged the one that was already there). I might pull out that one on the bottom. Didn't make much sense to me, but, lol was just trying out different things. Don't think it would be needed now.

I'm testing out my speakers atm. Ordered a refurbished set of Logitech x=530's. Having issues getting it to correctly pick up all channels. The speakers all work though.

The thing looks new, but, my center speakers stand was fully broken off. Since this doesn't really affect the sound, and I can fix with some super glue, I'm just saying screw it. But be warned, they packaged it like it was trash. No form of padding what so ever, just cardboard.

Now, I'm just attempting to get all of the speakers to pick up correctly off the mobo board.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Cool. I did end up switching up fans after reading further into it. I moved the front top intake to the inside, added a top rear intake (just unplugged the one that was already there). I might pull out that one on the bottom. Didn't make much sense to me, but, lol was just trying out different things. Don't think it would be needed now.
> 
> The thing looks new, but, my center speakers stand was fully broken off. Since this doesn't really affect the sound, and I can fix with some super glue, I'm just saying screw it. But be warned, they packaged it like it was trash. No form of padding what so ever, just cardboard.
> 
> I'm testing out my speakers atm. Ordered a refurbished set of Logitech x=530's. Having issues getting it to correctly pick up all channels. The speakers all work though.
> 
> Now, I'm just attempting to get all of the speakers to pick up correctly off the mobo board.


Let me know what the temp differences are.
But about the fan in the front i meant to add another fan not to take one intake away







.

When you plan the airflow just see it as if it was water or something. Literally imagine a line which is blown by the fans. You had two intakes up front. Past the hard drive cages the flow is slowed down drastically.
Thats why i thought of adding a fan which sucks through the drive cage and blows it towards the gpu and cpu cooler. Plus the fan in the bottom is taking extra air in and is flowing the air from the fan against the drive cage more toward the cpu cooler. With that setup you can even take away the front top intake fan and just leave that vent open so air can travel in if needed. Just keep one top fan. You can try out intake or exhaust. Just test temps and see what works best. I am thinking if you put the rear top fan as intake it flows more over the VRM heatsink. The hot air will leave the case through small holes and the i/o panel.

That way you have major Posstive pressure which will reduce dust intake.

Edit:
After closer inspection of your picture i noticed the hard drive holders. Are you using 2 harddisks? Take out all the plastic hard drive holders you don't use because they only obstruct the airflow.


----------



## Chargeit

I took the HDD holders out last night.

Yea, I've put thought into it. Read a lot on the subject, always conflicting of course, but, I'm going to remove the bottom intake (Should of last night but was tired).

Have you had any luck getting these mobos to play 5.1 speakers correctly?

I've got everything connected, but, I can only get center, sub, front left, and rear left to work. Now, I was able to get sound out of the other two, but, I can't get sound out of both front speakers, or both rear speakers.

I'm racking my brain on this, everything is set up correctly, even adjusted for new color connection set up. I'm using the program that came with the mobo, envy HD. Should I use something else? This is really kicking me in the nuts. Damned thing just doesn't want to play right side audio.

*It's like the thing refuses to accept that both front left/right, and rear left/right are off the same lines.

*The wires are shorted out. I can adjust them to get sound. This thing is a pos and waste of money. I should of listened to reviews.


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, Newegg is accepting a return on speakers for store credit.

Get this.

There was no attempt at padding the inside of the package. Sub was at one point on a half butted egg crate, it was no longer on when I opened since there was no attempt at securing the items in place.

Speakers were lightly packed together in a box that looked like someone kicked around for a few day. No attempt to pad them.

No effort was made to mark this unpadded box with sensitive loose electronics in it as fragile. For all you'd know it had bed sheets in it.

No clear indication of which side was up. This was left up to the imagination and orientation of the shipping label (easily missed) on the side.

Serious, after this I would never again think of buying refurbished speakers through Newegg. Sure, they looked great, and all the speakers worked when the wires were moved just right, and all but one of them had stands which weren't broken. lol.

I just can't believe the packaging, or lack there of. I'm sure that at one point when these where being hastily shoved in a random box they found by the dumpster they worked fine, even before they decided that it was a good idea to not pad, or mark as fragile a speaker system, I'm sure they worked great.

But, I can say Newegg didn't fight me on the return, though, I'm sure they know damned good and well the shabby packaging being used. I know from reviews this isn't the first, or last time this has happened.

*Don't repeat my mistake and buy refurbished speakers from newegg.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ok, Newegg is accepting a return on speakers for store credit.
> 
> Get this.
> 
> There was no attempt at padding the inside of the package. Sub was at one point on a half butted egg crate, it was no longer on when I opened since there was no attempt at securing the items in place.
> 
> Speakers were lightly packed together in a box that looked like someone kicked around for a few day. No attempt to pad them.
> 
> No effort was made to mark this unpadded box with sensitive loose electronics in it as fragile. For all you'd know it had bed sheets in it.
> 
> No clear indication of which side was up. This was left up to the imagination and orientation of the shipping label (easily missed) on the side.
> 
> Serious, after this I would never again think of buying refurbished speakers through Newegg. Sure, they looked great, and all the speakers worked when the wires were moved just right, and all but one of them had stands which weren't broken. lol.
> 
> I just can't believe the packaging, or lack there of. I'm sure that at one point when these where being hastily shoved in a random box they found by the dumpster they worked fine, even before they decided that it was a good idea to not pad, or mark as fragile a speaker system, I'm sure they worked great.
> 
> But, I can say Newegg didn't fight me on the return, though, I'm sure they know damned good and well the shabby packaging being used. I know from reviews this isn't the first, or last time this has happened.
> 
> *Don't repeat my mistake and buy refurbished speakers from newegg.


To sum things up. I NEVER buy refurbished at all... I want brand new








Only thing in my live i bought refurbished was an TomTom Live XL for my dad's birthday. Which was packaged like it was new and is still working without issues for like 5 years now.

But for the surround settings i don't know. I haven't used surround speakers on this board. I do have an 5.1 headset with dedicated wires for all speakers in it. And I remember i had an hard time setting that up. I just ended up buying an Asus Xonar DX.

And i don't regret it one minute. It wasn't even an expensive sound card but, men, do this sound better then onboard audio







.
If you are a bit of an music fan I highly recommend to go for a dedicated card. For gaming it also is a nice improvement.


----------



## Syde

I just got a 970a-UD3 Rv 3.0(literally, arrived today, so i'm technically an owner now







). Can somebody tell me where the hell do I find and lock the PCI clock? Or is it locked from factory? I wan't to tweak the fsb a notch, I found all the other multipliers from memory to HT/NB, but I won't rest my mind it unless I know the PCI clock is stable.

Already used a multitude of software, no luck. BIOS version is FA, can't find it there either.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> To sum things up. I NEVER buy refurbished at all... I want brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing in my live i bought refurbished was an TomTom Live XL for my dad's birthday. Which was packaged like it was new and is still working without issues for like 5 years now.
> 
> But for the surround settings i don't know. I haven't used surround speakers on this board. I do have an 5.1 headset with dedicated wires for all speakers in it. And I remember i had an hard time setting that up. I just ended up buying an Asus Xonar DX.
> 
> And i don't regret it one minute. It wasn't even an expensive sound card but, men, do this sound better then onboard audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> If you are a bit of an music fan I highly recommend to go for a dedicated card. For gaming it also is a nice improvement.


Yea, usually I only buy new, but, I liked the idea of saving 30 bucks on these. I gambled and lost.

The more I think about it, the more I can't believe the way they came packaged... I don't know if they just don't give a "F", or, someone forgot to add bubble wrap and crap. Though, since it was pretty dusty, it looks like it might of been sitting in a warehouse for awhile. Maybe they were packed away, not intended to be shipped in that condition? I don't know, but, I'll never buy refurbished again.

It's cool, I'm just going to buy some new z506. Though, I really liked the fact the x-530's could be wall mounted. I also thought they looked a lot better than the z506, but, that's just me. Really sucked packing them back up, since they looked so nice, expect for the odd small scuff, and broken center stand. Sounded good too, well, what I was able to get to work, full, strong.

They were all working, it was the short that was stopping them from playing. When I decided to mess with the connections with my system left on, I noticed that I was able to get the sides that wouldn't put out sound working. If I were more comfortable with soldering, I most likely could of opened'em up and fixed them. But I'm not.

Yea, I'm not worried about sound quality as long as it's acceptable, sound cards just one more thing to cause problems. I just want 5.1 speakers. Been using a cheap set of headphones, which is a pain in the butt "IMO", feels like I've got a feeding tube hooked to the system.

I did alter my fans again. I removed the bottom fan, blocked my top rear exhaust (so my top rear intake isn't sucking it back in), and moved my rear fan from being hooked to the mobo, to my fan controller. Temps really haven't changed that much, but, mobo temps are cooler, NB temps dropped 1c and seem to raise slower, CPU is about the same give or take. Now, it does feel like the system is generating less heat (like sitting next to a AC), and maybe putting out a little less noise. Removing my top lowered the temps further by say 1 or 2c at load.

Will try a few more things later, but changing fans around is a pain, since I tried to keep my wires generally manged. Lol, the more I f with them, the more I think about saying screw a neat case, and letting them bad boys (wires) do what ever they want.

*I had thought about coming up with a way to make a air duct. Seems like it would work, assuming you can get it made correctly.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syde*
> 
> I just got a 970a-UD3 Rv 3.0(literally, arrived today, so i'm technically an owner now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Can somebody tell me where the hell do I find and lock the PCI clock? Or is it locked from factory? I wan't to tweak the fsb a notch, I found all the other multipliers from memory to HT/NB, but I won't rest my mind it unless I know the PCI clock is stable.
> 
> Already used a multitude of software, no luck. BIOS version is FA, can't find it there either.


I don't have any experience with the Rev 3.0 boards but if you're talking about the 100 MHz PCI clock it is there on Rev 1.1 boards.


----------



## Syde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I don't have any experience with the Rev 3.0 boards but if you're talking about the 100 MHz PCI clock it is there on Rev 1.1 boards.


I am talking exactly about it. Can't for the life of me find it on the 3.0 BIOS and I looked all over for it...


----------



## M3TAl

It's possible they removed it. I can only look at the manual and what it shows about the bios in there, but right now it's time to eat dinner







.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syde*
> 
> I am talking exactly about it. Can't for the life of me find it on the 3.0 BIOS and I looked all over for it...


I've got a Rev 3 board and haven't noticed it. I've just been oc'ing my card through afterburner.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, usually I only buy new, but, I liked the idea of saving 30 bucks on these. I gambled and lost.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I can't believe the way they came packaged... I don't know if they just don't give a "F", or, someone forgot to add bubble wrap and crap. Though, since it was pretty dusty, it looks like it might of been sitting in a warehouse for awhile. Maybe they were packed away, not intended to be shipped in that condition? I don't know, but, I'll never buy refurbished again.
> 
> It's cool, I'm just going to buy some new z506. Though, I really liked the fact the x-530's could be wall mounted. I also thought they looked a lot better than the z506, but, that's just me. Really sucked packing them back up, since they looked so nice, expect for the odd small scuff, and broken center stand. Sounded good too, well, what I was able to get to work, full, strong.
> 
> They were all working, it was the short that was stopping them from playing. When I decided to mess with the connections with my system left on, I noticed that I was able to get the sides that wouldn't put out sound working. If I were more comfortable with soldering, I most likely could of opened'em up and fixed them. But I'm not.
> 
> Yea, I'm not worried about sound quality as long as it's acceptable, sound cards just one more thing to cause problems. I just want 5.1 speakers. Been using a cheap set of headphones, which is a pain in the butt "IMO", feels like I've got a feeding tube hooked to the system.
> 
> I did alter my fans again. I removed the bottom fan, blocked my top rear exhaust (so my top rear intake isn't sucking it back in), and moved my rear fan from being hooked to the mobo, to my fan controller. Temps really haven't changed that much, but, mobo temps are cooler, NB temps dropped 1c and seem to raise slower, CPU is about the same give or take. Now, it does feel like the system is generating less heat (like sitting next to a AC), and maybe putting out a little less noise. Removing my top lowered the temps further by say 1 or 2c at load.
> 
> Will try a few more things later, but changing fans around is a pain, since I tried to keep my wires generally manged. Lol, the more I f with them, the more I think about saying screw a neat case, and letting them bad boys (wires) do what ever they want.
> 
> *I had thought about coming up with a way to make a air duct. Seems like it would work, assuming you can get it made correctly.


You will never know when it was packaged that way.

I have the smaller brother of the x-530 // x-230:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syde*
> 
> I am talking exactly about it. Can't for the life of me find it on the 3.0 BIOS and I looked all over for it...


When you need peace of mind you can always sent Gigabyte an message through their contact form.
They have been pretty helpful to me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I've got a Rev 3 board and haven't noticed it. I've just been oc'ing my card through afterburner.


He was looking for it to lock it to 100mhz i think. Scared it overclocks itself when on auto.


----------



## Chargeit

Oh, I did more fan switching. I'm going to have to say, the best set up I had was with the single front bottom intake, and one inside but on the top. I currently have it set up like this.



I think that the top front intake, and the one right inside of it are conflicting. So, I'm thinking about going back to this set up, which scored 10 points higher on heaven.



*Bottom intake fans no longer in. HDD has been lowered, which made no difference in it's heat generation.

*Also, fans create small dead zones, air doesn't exit them in a straight line, it comes out like a cone. The bottom set up works off of that, by catching the upper half of the front intakes air, and distributing it around the case, while the bottom half moves through naturally. I think with the 2 fan set up, what's happening instead is the to front intake fans are fighting each other, and possibly causing some turbulence in the process. And more likely than not messing up the way air's flowing in the case.

I'll change around when I get a chance.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Oh, I did more fan switching. I'm going to have to say, the best set up I had was with the single front bottom intake, and one inside but on the top. I currently have it set up like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the top front intake, and the one right inside of it are conflicting. So, I'm thinking about going back to this set up, which scored 10 points higher on heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom intake fans no longer in. HDD has been lowered, which made no difference in it's heat generation.
> 
> *Also, fans create small dead zones, air doesn't exit them in a straight line, it comes out like a cone. The bottom set up works off of that, by catching the upper half of the front intakes air, and distributing it around the case, while the bottom half moves through naturally. I think with the 2 fan set up, what's happening instead is the to front intake fans are fighting each other, and possibly causing some turbulence in the process. And more likely than not messing up the way air's flowing in the case.
> 
> I'll change around when I get a chance.


Yeah just try some setup's out and test what gives you the best thermals at the lowest noise possible(if u mind noise).
I just gave you some tips. It's not like one setup is the best. You always have to see which works best with your configuration.

About the cone airflow, there are things to straighten the flow but they also create some more noise.
Have a look at this.

I still think you should some sort of duct or plate beneath the top intake fan to make the airflow go more towards the cpu cooler.
This is a bit ghetto but would work perfectly. Duct


----------



## Chargeit

I did the switch, and my temps are lower with the change. But, I didn't see the Heaven improvement like I did when I also had that bottom fan in. Really, it remained nice and cool this time. GPU maxed at *54c oc'd (1050, 1400) running heaven at 1080p maxed, CPU maxed at 34. I'm going to call it for now. I think I've moved fans around about 10 times in the last 48 hours.

Lol, I've spent more time tinkering with things, than I have even using the damned thing. I mean, like right now, I'm on my laptop. It's amazing, granted this thing isn't game worthy (MMO's run fine), but, it sure the hell covers everything else fine. Laptops at least 3 years old, duel core, 4gb ram, and runs general computing tasks like a champ.

*As long as I set this card to 35-40% fan speed it rarely gets past 50c with proper supporting fans.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I did the switch, and my temps are lower with the change. But, I didn't see the Heaven improvement like I did when I also had that bottom fan in. Really, it remained nice and cool this time. GPU maxed at *54c oc'd (1050, 1400) running heaven at 1080p maxed, CPU maxed at 34. I'm going to call it for now. I think I've moved fans around about 10 times in the last 48 hours.
> 
> Lol, I've spent more time tinkering with things, than I have even using the damned thing. I mean, like right now, I'm on my laptop. It's amazing, granted this thing isn't game worthy (MMO's run fine), but, it sure the hell covers everything else fine. Laptops at least 3 years old, duel core, 4gb ram, and runs general computing tasks like a champ.
> 
> *As long as I set this card to 35-40% fan speed it rarely gets past 50c with proper supporting fans.


Note that heaven hardly uses the cpu.
Yeah my laptop works fine for normal usage. But games are just a no go. I can't even play Star Wars the Old Republic MMO. Everything on lowest at 800x600 is almost unplayable.

Nice temp on the gpu.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Note that heaven hardly uses the cpu.
> Yeah my laptop works fine for normal usage. But games are just a no go. I can't even play Star Wars the Old Republic MMO. Everything on lowest at 800x600 is almost unplayable.
> 
> Nice temp on the gpu.










My point being, with the previous set up my CPU temps during heaven were 44c compared to 34c. That set up wasn't working. Just something to think about, seems better to let it flow, than to force it (I already knew that), but, you never know. I have to say, that for the most part things don't work out the way that would make sense all the time. I'm guessing it's because inside the case is such a small area, that some of the expected affects even happen quickly, or don't have time to form.

My CPU temps really aren't a problem. I mean, my throttling seems to be coming for the VRM, which aren't monitored. I'll be getting one of those antec spot coolers next week.

Yea, this GPU tends to run cool. I don't know man, I'm thinking I'm about optimal on my current fan placement. I might be able to shave some off, if I try 10 more set ups, but, this one seems to keep everything that's monitored cooler than the others.

I might try this one later, removing the intake over my cpu, and putting my top rear exhaust back. Not now though, that requires me to mess with my CPU fan, and work a screw driver in a small space, just not fun.

*I'll look into messing with some type of duct, but, I'll need to even buy something, or come up with a way to test it out first (Should be able to think of something). This isn't really top priority since my CPU temps are generally good (sub 50c) even when running prime at the worst fan set up I think I topped at 46 - 48c.

*I used this one to play DDO, and LOTRO for awhile. It worked well. Shoot, I even did a full play through of Diablo 3 on it. Now, it was claimed it couldn't be done, but, I was able to tweak the hell out of it, and I've always ran extremely clean systems, so, no junk sucking up system resources.


----------



## xxKuro

Hello everyone. I have a GA-970A-UD3 Rev 1.0 and recently I got a pack of 1866 MHz of 32 GB of RAM (4 x 8GB). I have been playing around with the bios and is having a very hard time getting the computer to run fully at 1866 MHz. I contacted their tech support, and they claim that AMD processors would not run stable with 4 sticks of RAM at 1866 MHz, however my experimenting tells me otherwise.

To make my life easier I have been using the EOCP that is in the BIOS while manually editing my timings. When using the 1600 MHz profile and the 1866 MHz profile I cannot get the RAM to run on either frequency. However when using the 2000 MHz profile I can get my RAM to run on 1750ish MHz and currently with the 2100 MHz profile I can get my RAM to run on 1824 MHz. Sure there might be no significant difference in speed between 1824 and 1866 MHz.. however I still want to try to get it as close as possible.

What should I do so that I can actually get the RAM to run on 1866 MHz?

Edit

Problem KINDA solved, but not really. I am not running at 1866 MHz.. but I am now running on 1888 MHz..... Soooooo... the Tech Support saying it wont be stable at 1866 MHz? Complete BS

Edit

NVM my CPU can't handle the amount of OC i need to do to the Processor to run the RAM at 1888 MHz (maybe If I have AMD 8300s than it might work) so I just down clocked it back to only running 1600 MHz, which is much more stable and at least its better than the 1333 MHz lock I had before.


----------



## M3TAl

My board (970A-UD3 1.1) wouldn't even post with 4 sticks of ram at the 9.33 (1866) memory multi. Had to drop it to 8 multi (1600) and raise the FSB to get 1866. So I ran something like 233 * 8 (memory multi) for 1864mhz memory.

You need to lower the multi for the CPU, CPU-NB, and HT Link when running an FSB overclock. Just try to get them as close to stock speeds as possible. For Piledriver/Vishera this is HT Link of 2400MHz on 970A boards (2600MHz for 990FX) and CPU-NB of 2200MHz.


----------



## xxKuro

Humm I'll try that... have been spending the past few days setting up my RAM sticks... for my conversation with the Tech Support I am starting to feel like I know more than them... cause they were absolutely no help at all. Instead of telling me what I should do.. the whole time is them telling me what I shouldn't do.


----------



## M3TAl

Since you're running 32GB it might help a little bit for stability if you add a little voltage to the CPU-NB as well.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxKuro*
> 
> Humm I'll try that... have been spending the past few days setting up my RAM sticks... for my conversation with the Tech Support I am starting to feel like I know more than them... cause they were absolutely no help at all. Instead of telling me what I should do.. the whole time is them telling me what I shouldn't do.


Can you give the full spec's of the ram set you bought?
What brand, timings, voltage?
NVM. It was in your sig







, still a bit sleepy.
Have you set the timings properly?

Have read here for more information about timings.

By looking up the spec's of your cpu i get this:
Quote:


> Memory controller
> 
> The number of controllers: 1
> Memory channels: 2
> Supported memory: DDR3-1866


So you shouldn't have a problem getting that speed stable.
I have the 990fxa-ud3 board which is about identical to yours. Personally i wouldn't work with the EOCP.
Like M3TAl said. Go the route of the FSB overclocking. Try some different settings.
But be sure to give the cpu and cpu-nb a bump because when using 4 sticks of ram on the highest frequency supported you put quiet a bit of stress on the IMC(Internal Memory Controller) of the cpu.
Just try to find the most stable setting with the lowest voltage as possible.

Good luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Since you're running 32GB it might help a little bit for stability if you add a little voltage to the CPU-NB as well.


That can help indeed. You can even try to give the ram a small bump in voltage. To like 1.510v-1.515v.
Such a small bump wouldn't increase the ram temp much. I also have the Corsair Vengeance 1866, but the 8gb kit so i know what i am talking about.


----------



## Chargeit

Man, speed fan gives me tons of issues. My system has crashed 3 times, other than testing video card settings, memory or things that I expect could crash my system. All 3 of those crashes were starting speed fan.

Also, some times it seems like it throws my drivers off. It will start, than my windows bars will become light blue instead of transparent, and I also noticed that will lock my CPU into a throttled mode.

It doesn't happen all the time, mostly it seems if the system is under load. Any ideas or suggestions of a different program to use? Cause frankly, every time I start it I feel like I'm taking a shoot in the dark.

*Adjusted more fans, put bottom back in, and top rear exhaust. All others the same. I'm not being throttled at 4.5 while running prime95, temps are good. I'm not prime stable however, I have a processor fail within 10 min. I'm not too concerned right now. I'll test like this for awhile, and if I have stability issues I'll up the voltage to +0.125. Will look into a cpu duct from top intake if I do that.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, speed fan gives me tons of issues. My system has crashed 3 times, other than testing video card settings, memory or things that I expect could crash my system. All 3 of those crashes were starting speed fan.
> 
> Also, some times it seems like it throws my drivers off. It will start, than my windows bars will become light blue instead of transparent, and I also noticed that will lock my CPU into a throttled mode.
> 
> It doesn't happen all the time, mostly it seems if the system is under load. Any ideas or suggestions of a different program to use? Cause frankly, every time I start it I feel like I'm taking a shoot in the dark.
> 
> *Adjusted more fans, put bottom back in, and top rear exhaust. All others the same. I'm not being throttled at 4.5 while running prime95, temps are good. I'm not prime stable however, I have a processor fail within 10 min. I'm not too concerned right now. I'll test like this for awhile, and if I have stability issues I'll up the voltage to +0.125. Will look into a cpu duct from top intake if I do that.


Don't use speedfan. I also had crashes with that.
Try out hwinfo64
Very good free tool. Shows most anything.

I had that too with the taskbar changing to grey. It was of a unstable overclock.
I would really look into getting it prime stable first. At least 2 hours prime blend.

Got all my parts back and the system is up and running again. I made some changes to the cooling.
Have a look:

Made an hole in the sidepanel with my Dremel Tool.

Filtered it with an spare filter i had laying around.
That fan is now blowing to the backside of the cpu socket and the vrm's.

I also added another fan in the 5.25" drive bays to blow away the heat coming from the h100 radiator and to cool the gpu and vrm.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I did notice a direct connection between being stable, and the blue windows thing.

I would love to get it stable, but, I don't think that it can happen at 4.5 with my current setup without having much higher temps. I mean, I just can't get over the fact that the only instability it has is when I'm forcing it to test for it. Right now I've got it at +0.100V, I know I can get stable longer with prime at +0.125V, and I think I'd be able to get 2 hours at +0.150V. This would effectively put my voltage past the range my cooler can handle safely.

I just don't think that at the moment it's a good idea to move my voltage up. So, I can even have the benefits of 4.5 while playing games and be fine, but not be able to pass a stress test, or I can lower to more like 4.2 - 4.3 and be stable, but loss some gaming performance. I mean, lol, what's the point. If I were using the system for more than just playing some games, sure, stability would be more important. But I'm not, strictly gaming on it. This wouldn't change from increasing the voltage since even if stable, it would get much hotter and I would want it on even less.

I played Skyrim for 4 or 5 hours last night, and never had a single issue. Also, my temps were reasonable considering my cooler, and current OC. I did keep the room cool, but, I maxed at CPU 43c, NB 43c, GPU 53c (This PowerColor GPU stays nice and Cool with a single large fan). The only issues I've ever had using this system while not considered stable is when testing for stability.

Before I can get this sob stable at the speed I want, I'm going to need to upgrade my CPU cooler. Though, I am looking into the ducting. I was going to rig something up, but, I decided against it for now.

*** Your system is looking good. Looks like you cleaned it up pretty well. Did you also tighten up your wiring? Looking neat and clean. Have you noticed any temp improvements?

*Going to drop down to 4.3 @ +0.050 and run some tests.
*I might be forced to remove this bottom fan, it's making some f'ed up noises.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, I did notice a direct connection between being stable, and the blue windows thing.
> 
> I would love to get it stable, but, I don't think that it can happen at 4.5 with my current setup without having much higher temps. I mean, I just can't get over the fact that the only instability it has is when I'm forcing it to test for it. Right now I've got it at +0.100V, I know I can get stable longer with prime at +0.125V, and I think I'd be able to get 2 hours at +0.150V. This would effectively put my voltage past the range my cooler can handle safely.
> 
> I just don't think that at the moment it's a good idea to move my voltage up. So, I can even have the benefits of 4.5 while playing games and be fine, but not be able to pass a stress test, or I can lower to more like 4.2 - 4.3 and be stable, but loss some gaming performance. I mean, lol, what's the point. If I were using the system for more than just playing some games, sure, stability would be more important. But I'm not, strictly gaming on it. This wouldn't change from increasing the voltage since even if stable, it would get much hotter and I would want it on even less.
> 
> I played Skyrim for 4 or 5 hours last night, and never had a single issue. Also, my temps were reasonable considering my cooler, and current OC. I did keep the room cool, but, I maxed at CPU 43c, NB 43c, GPU 53c (This PowerColor GPU stays nice and Cool with a single large fan). The only issues I've ever had using this system while not considered stable is when testing for stability.
> 
> Before I can get this sob stable at the speed I want, I'm going to need to upgrade my CPU cooler. Though, I am looking into the ducting. I was going to rig something up, but, I decided against it for now.
> 
> *** Your system is looking good. Looks like you cleaned it up pretty well. Did you also tighten up your wiring? Looking neat and clean. Have you noticed any temp improvements?
> 
> *Going to drop down to 4.3 @ +0.050 and run some tests.
> *I might be forced to remove this bottom fan, it's making some f'ed up noises.


Work on getting it stable. Serious.
You don't want to run with an unstable system. I don't believe it that you have a faster system if you clock to a higher(unstable) clock compared to the lower(stable) clock.... That's just ridiculous.
If your cooling can't cope with the heat just settle for a 4.2 or 4.3 clock. I also want 4.8 or 5.0 but it just isn't gonna happen. My cpu cooler can keep up with 4.8 but my board just sucks for real. Voltage is allover the place and the mosfet is cooled very bad.

Tweak some more to get prime stable and maybe tighten your ram a bit to get faster performance.

About my cables, i always try to make it as clean as possible but with the added fans it is running quiet a bit cooler. Just a little bit more noise. But mostly just air flow noise. Nowhere near irritating.
Cables only take about an full hour to do.









There are hardly any games now that benefit much from 4.2 vs 4.5 ghz clock. Better to overclock you gpu hard.

You tell about +x.xxx voltage but i don't know what your stock voltage is. All chips have different stock voltages so it's not like mine has the same as yours even if you have the exact same model.
Mine wants 1.325v at default.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm not sure off hand what the stock voltage is. I know right now, I'm 20 min into prime95 @4.3, and it's pulling 1.356V, it maxed at 1.404V when starting up.

I really don't know off hand. I'm just used to this board and the way it works is by adding, or decreasing voltage base voltage, but not putting in a defined number. Also, I've noticed there's no way to disable LLC (Auto, regular, extreme), so, it's going to attempt to give it what ever voltage it considers needed I'd think.

^^ I'm going to attempt to get it stable. Really do need better cooling/mobo before I can get to 4.5 I think. Lowering the speed just feels like I'm cutting some off my package if you know what I mean. Nah, I don't need that extra inch, cut that crap off.

But, you are right. I'm also sure that the total system performance should benefit from being as stable as possible. But damned if I don't want that extra inch. Should make me feel better about leaving the system on also.

Ugh, I'm 32 min in, and CPU temps maxed at 47c, but, I just noticed it throttled itself. First time doing it. It has stopped the throttling though.

So, should I drop down further? Try 4.2? Or accept the minor throttling and continue the stress test?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm not sure off hand what the stock voltage is. I know right now, I'm 20 min into prime95 @4.3, and it's pulling 1.356V, it maxed at 1.404V when starting up.
> 
> I really don't know off hand. I'm just used to this board and the way it works is by adding, or decreasing voltage base voltage, but not putting in a defined number. Also, I've noticed there's no way to disable LLC (Auto, regular, extreme), so, it's going to attempt to give it what ever voltage it considers needed I'd think.
> 
> ^^ I'm going to attempt to get it stable. Really do need better cooling/mobo before I can get to 4.5 I think. Lowering the speed just feels like I'm cutting some off my package if you know what I mean. Nah, I don't need that extra inch, cut that crap off.
> 
> But, you are right. I'm also sure that the total system performance should benefit from being as stable as possible. But damned if I don't want that extra inch. Should make me feel better about leaving the system on also.
> 
> Ugh, I'm 32 min in, and CPU temps maxed at 47c, but, I just noticed it throttled itself. First time doing it. It has stopped the throttling though.
> 
> So, should I drop down further? Try 4.2? Or accept the minor throttling and continue the stress test?


I hardly think it will be stable with that low voltage. I will at least need 1.375 with 4.2ghz.
Throttling is mostly instability but it can also be power saving.
Have you disabled all power savings? C1E, C6, APM Master Mode. C&C can be left on.
Try bumping the voltage one notch or lower the speed. Temps are nowhere near max. Keep an eye out for 62c max on the socket(cpu itself) and 72c max on the cores. If either of them gets there you are on the max your cooling can take. If it hovers around there while stress testing it is ok. With normal usage it won't get that high. So if you stress it and cpu stays at or below 61c and cores at or below 71c your are good.

What i mostly do is run prime smallFFTs first to see if my cooling can hold the overclock because that gives the highest temp. Then when that is ok i do prime blend while i sleep at night. So it can run for 6 hours at least.
Have you also set the power plan in Windows itself to high performance? Because if that is at balanced it can also cause throttling.

Good luck








I'm going to sleep now.

And leave the system !. Don't do all sorts of stuff while it stresses. Just go watch some tv or something.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I hardly think it will be stable with that low voltage. I will at least need 1.375 with 4.2ghz.
> Throttling is mostly instability but it can also be power saving.
> Have you disabled all power savings? C1E, C6, APM Master Mode. C&C can be left on.
> Try bumping the voltage one notch or lower the speed. Temps are nowhere near max. Keep an eye out for 62c max on the socket(cpu itself) and 72c max on the cores. If either of them gets there you are on the max your cooling can take. If it hovers around there while stress testing it is ok. With normal usage it won't get that high. So if you stress it and cpu stays at or below 61c and cores at or below 71c your are good.
> 
> What i mostly do is run prime smallFFTs first to see if my cooling can hold the overclock because that gives the highest temp. Then when that is ok i do prime blend while i sleep at night. So it can run for 6 hours at least.
> Have you also set the power plan in Windows itself to high performance? Because if that is at balanced it can also cause throttling.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to sleep now.
> 
> And leave the system !. Don't do all sorts of stuff while it stresses. Just go watch some tv or something.


C1 n C&C enabled, C6, APM disabled, and of course auto oc disabled. I'd think that C1 wouldn't be a issue while stress testing since it just disables unused cores. But, I'll make sure to disable it for stress tests, I really forgot I left it on.

Yea, I leave the system alone with stress testing. Other than when I need to move the mouse to turn the monitor back on. High preformance mode is enabled, also, I've adjusted all of my usual settings, such as not allowing the HDD to shut off.

*I've been fearful of leaving it running all night.

*My temps are well within the safe range, though, I'd prefer to keep it <56c while testing if possible.

*Core fail 1 hour 32 min in btw. Will try with next voltage up. Max temp was 49c core/socket. Letting my system cool down for a few min first.

Peace and good night.

****I've been fully stress testing using smallFFTs? I shouldn't be using this? I had seen a guide that said this was the most CPU intensive. Am I over stress testing?


----------



## Chargeit

Testing at 4.2, did a hour of small and blend. Ditched c1.

After tests I did a run of Heaven, and scored 624 vs the 604 at previous settings. Nice, yea, I was trying to get too much out of my board/cooler.

Will run more stress tests tonight as I sleep.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Testing at 4.2, did a hour of small and blend. Ditched c1.
> 
> After tests I did a run of Heaven, and scored 624 vs the 604 at previous settings. Nice, yea, I was trying to get too much out of my board/cooler.
> 
> Will run more stress tests tonight as I sleep.


Which Heaven are you running? Is that heaven 4.0?

Yes you better disable c1e also while working on the overclock. After you am sure it is stable you can use c1e and c&c. The others are best to let off.

Don't stress it yourself







, there is no such thing as over stressing your system. Sure if you run prime for half a year nonstop the lifespan of you system will decrease. But those few hours are nothing.
Like i said just run smallFFTs and keep an eye on it every few minutes for like 10 to 20 minutes to see what the max temp is you'll get. I will have reached max temp in about 12 minutes.
Then you know your cooling can handle the overclock. But that doesn't mean it is stable.

Look the order that is about best to follow while overclocking this chips is as followed(using the multiplier only method:
Set at stock volts and stock speed
Increase the multiplier one step
Run smallFFTs for 10 minutes
If a core fails // increase the voltage one step
If it passed // increase the multiplier one step
If your system freezes or you get an Blue Screen // reduce the multiplier one step
If your system froze or gave a Blue Screen afer increasing the multiplier // increase the voltage THREE steps
Run smallFFTs
etc.
etc.
etc.

* _You will get to a point called the sweet spot. That is where your cpu runs the fastest with not very high voltage. After that it can clock higher but needs a decent bump in voltage._

Do this until you found either the max temp your cooling can handle or the overclock you are happy with.
Now run prime Blend for a minimum of 6-12 hours(recommended).
If you fail the prime blend test // increase the voltage one step and redo.

Just take your time. Overclocking can be quiet time consuming. But it has to be right or you can damage the hardware in the long term.


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, ran blend test last night. Thought it was 6 hours, but, was only 5 and a half. Still pass'ed. Didn't want to leave my system running while not here anyway.

temps were good also, but, I had started from a well heated room. I doubt I'd of reached 47c if I had started with a cool room.

Heaven 4.0



I did download HWiNFO64. Looks like a great program, but, I wanted to use something I was already used to. I used task manager to keep track of which processors were running, since speed fan is still giving me issues.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ok, ran blend test last night. Thought it was 6 hours, but, was only 5 and a half. Still pass'ed. Didn't want to leave my system running while not here anyway.
> 
> temps were good also, but, I had started from a well heated room. I doubt I'd of reached 47c if I had started with a cool room.
> 
> Heaven 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> I did download HWiNFO64. Looks like a great program, but, I wanted to use something I was already used to. I used task manager to keep track of which processors were running, since speed fan is still giving me issues.


Good to hear you managed to pass it.
Nice temps for that clock. Something is definitely wrong with my cooling. Maybe have to reseat the block.
I just did blend this afternoon. Started it at around 1 o clock and went away when i started it. Just got back and saw the login screen.... so it rebooted. That was at 4.2 1.42-1.44v temp went above the threshold so it rebooted the system.
Shame i was away so i don't know if it was the cpu or mosfet of the motherboard. But the temps were pretty high after 15 minutes so i think it was the cpu.

No way your 212 cools better then my h100.








Will do a remount of the cooler after diner.
Although ambient have raised pretty high today.it is like 22-23c inside.

Here are some results from my heaven run:

This was with the 7950 @ the stock boost clock and the cpu @ 4ghz


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, my temps are usually pretty good. The main thing stopping me from higher OC is that I start getting throttled, so, VRM I guess. Those results were pretty high. I've never seen my NB go past 46, but than again, I usually start when my computer room is cold, and leave it alone. The ambient temps don't heat up that way.

Yea, I don't understand how you're getting high enough temps to shut off your system while testing, while I'm using a inferior cooler and getting great temps. Maybe I got lucky with my thermal paste application. I know because of difficulty getting my evo installed inside of case, I got to see really well how different methods spread over my CPU, ended up going with a x.

Here is heaven ran on mine at same settings, with card oc'd to 1050/1400.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, my temps are usually pretty good. The main thing stopping me from higher OC is that I start getting throttled, so, VRM I guess. Those results were pretty high. I've never seen my NB go past 46, but than again, I usually start when my computer room is cold, and leave it alone. The ambient temps don't heat up that way.
> 
> Yea, I don't understand how you're getting high enough temps to shut off your system while testing, while I'm using a inferior cooler and getting great temps. Maybe I got lucky with my thermal paste application. I know because of difficulty getting my evo installed inside of case, I got to see really well how different methods spread over my CPU, ended up going with a x.
> 
> Here is heaven ran on mine at same settings, with card oc'd to 1050/1400.


I did go with the pea method. Using arctic silver and arctic cooling tells to use the pea on amd chips.

Also this is a nice vid.



Was posted on the overclock guide here on the forum.

The evo aint bad but i am having a hard time believing it will cool better then the h100.









Pretty good heaven results for that gpu btw.
Was the evo difficult to mount? Try the h100 with the shrouded pull fans inside the case. And then try to secure it without moving the block....


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I did go with the pea method. Using arctic silver and arctic cooling tells to use the pea on amd chips.
> 
> Also this is a nice vid.
> 
> 
> 
> Was posted on the overclock guide here on the forum.
> 
> The evo aint bad but i am having a hard time believing it will cool better then the h100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good heaven results for that gpu btw.
> Was the evo difficult to mount? Try the h100 with the shrouded pull fans inside the case. And then try to secure it without moving the block....


Those vids aren't really representing real life application. The bottom of the evo isn't made of Plexiglas. In a perfect world where the bottom of a heatsink was perfectly smooth and level these videos might hold more weight, but, the reality is your heatsink bottom isn't even close to Plexiglas smoothness. Shoot, it even has indention's where the pipes connect to the base. Something worth thinking about.

The evo was a pain in the butt to mount inside of the case (Last part I got was the CPU). Like I said, I had to keep on redoing my thermal paste because of difficulty's. All of my indention's are filled with thermal paste, and I was able to see which method offered the best coverage using the evo. It wasn't the pea method, rice, line, or double. X covered the largest area, most evenly.

When I did my research into applying thermal paste, I didn't see one example of a cooler that had Plexiglas as a base =D.

Below is a diagram of my current fan placement. Of course since you're water it would work out differently for you. Still, worth looking at.



*Thanks, yea I think the results are pretty good from what I've seen. Could be better, but, nothing to look down on for the GPU. I guess don't underestimate PowerColor.


----------



## S3mt3X

Just thought I would join in with the heaven benchmarks for my crossfired 7770's

I was surprised at how close to a 7950 they are, I think when it comes to upgrading my graphics next time I'm either going to go duel 7870xt's or duel 7950's.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Just thought I would join in with the heaven benchmarks for my crossfired 7770's
> 
> I was surprised at how close to a 7950 they are, I think when it comes to upgrading my graphics next time I'm either going to go duel 7870xt's or duel 7950's.


It's not really much of a surprise that duel 7770's hit that. That's a sweet score for like 200 bucks.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Those vids aren't really representing real life application. The bottom of the evo isn't made of Plexiglas. In a perfect world where the bottom of a heatsink was perfectly smooth and level these videos might hold more weight, but, the reality is your heatsink bottom isn't even close to Plexiglas smoothness. Shoot, it even has indention's where the pipes connect to the base. Something worth thinking about.
> 
> The evo was a pain in the butt to mount inside of the case (Last part I got was the CPU). Like I said, I had to keep on redoing my thermal paste because of difficulty's. All of my indention's are filled with thermal paste, and I was able to see which method offered the best coverage using the evo. It wasn't the pea method, rice, line, or double. X covered the largest area, most evenly.
> 
> When I did my research into applying thermal paste, I didn't see one example of a cooler that had Plexiglas as a base =D.
> 
> Below is a diagram of my current fan placement. Of course since you're water it would work out differently for you. Still, worth looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks, yea I think the results are pretty good from what I've seen. Could be better, but, nothing to look down on for the GPU. I guess don't underestimate PowerColor.


You are right about the flatness but it was just a quick look to how it spreads. I will try out the X but i am not to fond of putting too much paste on it because the AS5 is thermal conductive.

This is what i have now:

The intake behind the mobo is actually a bit higher, but it does blow on the socket and vrm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Just thought I would join in with the heaven benchmarks for my crossfired 7770's
> 
> I was surprised at how close to a 7950 they are, I think when it comes to upgrading my graphics next time I'm either going to go duel 7870xt's or duel 7950's.


Good score. Are those stock clocked?
When i get my voltage unlocked properly we will see how it compares.








But do you want to do an run at extreme preset 1600x900 8xaa Windowed?
Then we have the same settings so it compares better.


----------



## S3mt3X

Chopper1591, their sapphire vapor x oc edition's at stock clocks and if I run the benchmark in windowed mode crossfire's disabled.
Here's the settings I used


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Chopper1591, their sapphire vapor x oc edition's at stock clocks and if I run the benchmark in windowed mode crossfire's disabled.
> Here's the settings I used


Will get to it on the morning.
Need some shuteye first.

Nice evening everyone.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm not saying X is best for all, I just think you should consider what the bottom of your heatsink looks like. maybe try a few applications, removing, and seeing what happened. I don't have your cooler, and have no clue how the base is designed.

Is it possible for you to set the coolers fans as intakes? Maybe it's because it's recirculating hot air?

It looks like that fan you have in your Drive area is pointing at a angle down. Possibly forcing more heat to displace up, towards your coolers intake? Try even leveling it out, or attempt to place it on the inside like mine is, past the HDD area (well, where my HDD is).

Flip that PSU over (easier said than done). I'm pretty sure they are designed to take in air from underneath. Right now, you've got the PSU, and cooler fans pulling against each other. I'm not sure that they are close enough to effect one another, but, that has to be doing something wacky to your airflow. It could also be taking fresh air away from your GPU, since they are both taking air from the same location.



Kind of a indication of the air path with changes.

Basic Idea... One of these days I'll have to bust out the ol'photoshop on this crap. Do it right =D

Oh, just noticed that the lines come in from the bottom of your H100... I'm assuming something is adjustable there.

Try reversing the fan placement. As below with fans set to exhaust.



Also, look into fan shrouds. Just make sure you can fit one in your case.

Simple explanation of fan shrouds. You can make them out of old 120mm fans.




*It does seem like the cooler is intended to be use'ed as a exhaust. Maybe intake isn't a great idea. Personally, I'd think getting out of the case would have the best results, though I don't see how this is possible considering the length of the tubes.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Just thought I would join in with the heaven benchmarks for my crossfired 7770's
> 
> I was surprised at how close to a 7950 they are, I think when it comes to upgrading my graphics next time I'm either going to go duel 7870xt's or duel 7950's.


As a 7870 XT owner I would urge you to go 7950's if possible over 7870 XT's. All the throttling issues with the boost bios and high VRM temps are really annoying. 7950's are faster anyways.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm not saying X is best for all, I just think you should consider what the bottom of your heatsink looks like. maybe try a few applications, removing, and seeing what happened. I don't have your cooler, and have no clue how the base is designed.
> 
> Is it possible for you to set the coolers fans as intakes? Maybe it's because it's recirculating hot air?
> 
> It looks like that fan you have in your Drive area is pointing at a angle down. Possibly forcing more heat to displace up, towards your coolers intake? Try even leveling it out, or attempt to place it on the inside like mine is, past the HDD area (well, where my HDD is).
> 
> Flip that PSU over (easier said than done). I'm pretty sure they are designed to take in air from underneath. Right now, you've got the PSU, and cooler fans pulling against each other. I'm not sure that they are close enough to effect one another, but, that has to be doing something wacky to your airflow. It could also be taking fresh air away from your GPU, since they are both taking air from the same location.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a indication of the air path with changes.
> 
> Basic Idea... One of these days I'll have to bust out the ol'photoshop on this crap. Do it right =D
> 
> Oh, just noticed that the lines come in from the bottom of your H100... I'm assuming something is adjustable there.
> 
> Try reversing the fan placement. As below with fans set to exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, look into fan shrouds. Just make sure you can fit one in your case.
> 
> Simple explanation of fan shrouds. You can make them out of old 120mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It does seem like the cooler is intended to be use'ed as a exhaust. Maybe intake isn't a great idea. Personally, I'd think getting out of the case would have the best results, though I don't see how this is possible considering the length of the tubes.


Which coolers do you mean, that i must set as intake?
I have all but the rear one as intakes...

And the h100 is shrouded like i already stated a while back:

But as you can see. I had to cripple the fans a bit to make the screws fit. So putting it as exhaust isn't really an option anymore and i don't want to either. The h100 cools better when being intake and you get far less dust inside the case with this (positive pressure) setup.
The h100 fans are in a pull setup, that gives the best performance to noise ratio.

I leveled out the front fan, but I had set it slightly tilted on purpose so it blows on the gpu.

Well i can't put the fan where you have it because i have moved my hdd racket to make the front fan fit.
The stock fan was 20mm thick compared to this 25mm thick fan.

I always had the psu flipped to other way around but i had some dust issues building up on the bottom of the case so I thought i'd try it the other way around.
The psu fan hardly spins anyway. Only when i go play games it begins to spin slowly. So it won't take much airflow away from the gpu.
Yesterday while playing some games the gpu usage was around 80% and the temp never rose above 65c with the fan speed on auto which ran at about 40%. So it should be ok.
Note that was on an 200mhz overclock on the core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> As a 7870 XT owner I would urge you to go 7950's if possible over 7870 XT's. All the throttling issues with the boost bios and high VRM temps are really annoying. 7950's are faster anyways.


The XT is basically a crippled 7950.
I have the Sapphire vapor-x which cools pretty good. When playing games and the gpu usage is around 75-80% the core temp stays ~60c and vrm's at 58c and 56c. That is at an 1050 overclock from the 850 base block.


----------



## Chargeit

I don't know man. Obviously something is amiss if your temps are getting high enough to reset your rig while stress testing.

Your coolers bottom, how level is it? If you have a good level, next time you remount it make sure it's not way off level. Thermal paste? I don't remember if you mentioned the brand use'ed, I'm assuming Arctic Silver 5.

Are you sure you can't add a fan to the inside where I suggested? I know they make slimmer ones if that's an issue. Main point for that top inside fan is help distribute and direct some of that front intake, while still allowing some to pass under. From what I had read it's always better to be as close to the air source as possible, with in reason of course. But, I looked at your case and you should be able to manage something.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I don't know man. Obviously something is amiss if your temps are getting high enough to reset your rig while stress testing.
> 
> Your coolers bottom, how level is it? If you have a good level, next time you remount it make sure it's not way off level. Thermal paste? I don't remember if you mentioned the brand use'ed, I'm assuming Arctic Silver 5.
> 
> Are you sure you can't add a fan to the inside where I suggested? I know they make slimmer ones if that's an issue. Main point for that top inside fan is help distribute and direct some of that front intake, while still allowing some to pass under. From what I had read it's always better to be as close to the air source as possible, with in reason of course. But, I looked at your case and you should be able to manage something.


The h100 is pretty flat. I will make some pictures when I do the remount. Will test it with an razor blade.

Well It's just that i am very tight on money lately so i don't feel like buying extra stuff. I still have the two 200mm fans that came with the case but those are a bit too big to mount inside the case.
The gpu is perfect as it is. I really just want to cool the vrm more, which gets top priority and also the cpu. But i think that can be improved with a better mount.

I also use arctic silver 5. Been using that for years. But i do like the nt-h1 from Noctua also, that is also quality paste for the price.

The main problem is really the voltage. The reboot was at 4.5ghz clock though. Voltage was set to 1.5v i thought in the bios, can't remember.


----------



## Chargeit

Ah, yea, I doubt I'd be able to keep reasonable temps at 1.5v @4.5.

Well, that inside fan, if you think about it will end up passing over your NB, and should help direct some air towards your VRM.

Maybe not something you can fit in now, but, when you feel like dropping a few bones, maybe look into getting a nice 120mm fan (if anything to test out, and keep as back up). I personally would suggest against something that is more powerful or same size as your front intake. The reason I feel good about mine both being 120mm is the fact that they are offset, intake on the bottom, inside on the top, with the top intake spot open.

I'm planing on replacing the front bottom 120mm intake, with a 140mm intake. I have the mount connections for it, even if it didn't I'd make it work.

I know you're not in the states, but, something like this isn't bad for getting some cheap back up 120mm fans. They move nice air (way more than I expected) believe it or not, more than enough to act as support fans if used in the correct spot.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103052


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ah, yea, I doubt I'd be able to keep reasonable temps at 1.5v @4.5.
> 
> Well, that inside fan, if you think about it will end up passing over your NB, and should help direct some air towards your VRM.
> 
> Maybe not something you can fit in now, but, when you feel like dropping a few bones, maybe look into getting a nice 120mm fan (if anything to test out, and keep as back up). I personally would suggest against something that is more powerful or same size as your front intake. The reason I feel good about mine both being 120mm is the fact that they are offset, intake on the bottom, inside on the top, with the top intake spot open.
> 
> I'm planing on replacing the front bottom 120mm intake, with a 140mm intake. I have the mount connections for it, even if it didn't I'd make it work.
> 
> I know you're not in the states, but, something like this isn't bad for getting some cheap back up 120mm fans. They move nice air (way more than I expected) believe it or not, more than enough to act as support fans if used in the correct spot.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103052


Did you even notice i have the fan placed in the 5.25" bay? That was already to supply extra air over the board and vrm. Als the one on the back of the motherboard helps quiet allot.

Those Cooler Master fans are indeed pretty good for the money. Nice value. I can buy those for about 5 euro($6,70).

I will probably ditch this board anyway. Am in contact with the store where i bought it because i have major problems with the board.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I had noticed the fan in the bay. I was more of suggesting testing out switching between there, and my suggested placement (and both if you have the fans).

Well if your current set up is doing the trick, there isn't much reason to alter it. I was under the impression that you were having heat issues. It's never a bad thing to experiment with various set ups.

Yea, it's a good deal. I bought them when making my system to use as support fans. I use them as side intake, top front intake, top rear exhaust, and the inside bottom fan. They move more air than I expected. One of them does seem to make odd noise at lower levels, not a issue since I keep'em maxed. I was going to replace them, but I've reconsidered (better than expected air flow) since it might not be a bad thing that they aren't too overpowered. They are all being used in what I'd consider supporting roles, and I don't really want them to dictate the flow of air, as much as assist it.

Yea, they were 7.99 after mail in. Not the same as just getting for 7 bucks, but, for four decent 120mm fans, hard to beat.

Are you going to upgrade? Or replace with same type?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, I had noticed the fan in the bay. I was more of suggesting testing out switching between there, and my suggested placement (and both if you have the fans).
> 
> Well if your current set up is doing the trick, there isn't much reason to alter it. I was under the impression that you were having heat issues. It's never a bad thing to experiment with various set ups.
> 
> Yea, it's a good deal. I bought them when making my system to use as support fans. I use them as side intake, top front intake, top rear exhaust, and the inside bottom fan. They move more air than I expected. One of them does seem to make odd noise at lower levels, not a issue since I keep'em maxed. I was going to replace them, but I've reconsidered (better than expected air flow) since it might not be a bad thing that they aren't too overpowered. They are all being used in what I'd consider supporting roles, and I don't really want them to dictate the flow of air, as much as assist it.
> 
> Yea, they were 7.99 after mail in. Not the same as just getting for 7 bucks, but, for four decent 120mm fans, hard to beat.
> 
> Are you going to upgrade? Or replace with same type?


i don't know yet.
Will first discuss with the store what to do about this motherboard....
It's doing very on me. Yesterday I had one ram stick giving errors. Later in the evening both sticks separately gave me reboots after a few seconds of memtest86.


----------



## Alius

Hi All,

Been following this thread for a while, but I just made a push to get my 1090T to 4GHz and was basically successful. Mostly due to temps, I couldn't handle it with all 6 cores enabled, but I disabled two cores to give myself some headroom and 4GHz is stable now, OCCT screenshot below. I submitted my info using the spreadsheet form also.



Didn't get particularly lucky with this chip, any less voltage on the chip or NB and it's bluescreen city, but I figure at least temps are low!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alius*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Been following this thread for a while, but I just made a push to get my 1090T to 4GHz and was basically successful. Mostly due to temps, I couldn't handle it with all 6 cores enabled, but I disabled two cores to give myself some headroom and 4GHz is stable now, OCCT screenshot below. I submitted my info using the spreadsheet form also.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get particularly lucky with this chip, any less voltage on the chip or NB and it's bluescreen city, but I figure at least temps are low!


Nice that you kinda acquired what you aimed for.
But be sure to use prime blend to test stability. OCCT isn't that great for full stability.

And about the BSOD, those are mostly to blame the ram. Maybe try to loosen the timings a little and see where you get.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Just thought I would join in with the heaven benchmarks for my crossfired 7770's
> 
> I was surprised at how close to a 7950 they are, I think when it comes to upgrading my graphics next time I'm either going to go duel 7870xt's or duel 7950's.


I forgot, but I said I would do a run with your settings.
Here it is, clocks 1100/1300:
Cpu is at stock, but that don't makes much difference with haven anyway. And I now have 4gb ram because 1 stick seems to be bad.


----------



## Chargeit

Bought my z506 today. Not bad speakers. I like the look of the other ones a lot better, and the fact I didn't have to rearrange my computer room in order to get surround. Still not bad for 69.99 +tax (Best Buy).



I manged to get them suckers set up in surround by slightly altering my rooms layout.

*Excuse the condition of my computer room. It was being used as a spare bedroom, until I pulled everything out, and put in whatever I had to use as desks. Will be upgrading the furniture over time.


----------



## M3TAl

Here's mine at my current 24/7 settings for comparison. FX-8320 4.6ghz + 7870 XT (1125/1500). 13.4 WHQL display driver.


----------



## ghost2501

Does anyone have a list of solutions for the VRM cooling. I have a series 3.0 970a-d3 that does have a VRM heatsink but people say its throttling my cpu even at stock speeds.

I have 2 new sets of Thermalright HR-09U and s sets of HR-09S so 4 total. They are 84mm on the bottom so i think it will fit the vrm I just cant find anyone verifying this at all anywhere or any vrm heatsink at all. Funny since a lot of people have this and had the one with no cooler.

I think I may use Artic Freeze ceramic thermal adhesive (epoxy) to mount these permanently. They are my parents boards other wise I would have done it already.

Can anyone confirm what heatsinks are used for the NB? does the thermalright nb coolers work? I have a huge ass enzotech CNB-R1 NB cooler can anyone get teh exact dimensions of the mounting holes for the VRMs and NB pins?

Does anyone have any solutions for mounting a fan to aim at vrms these days i have 2 lian li mid towers.

sorry to ramble i have OCD.


----------



## Chargeit

I think they have some of the information you're looking for in this post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database

Read it, they give information about VRM cooling, or at least link to it. I think.


----------



## M3TAl

I have a 970A-UD3 (1.1) & 990FX-UD3 (1.1). The NB on both these boards get pretty much same temps and are well within specs. All you need is half decent case airflow. Now if I shut some of my fans off and run the rest at 800 RPM, yes the NB does heat up a good 10C+ more or so but it's still within specs. Typically my fans are in the 1000-1200 RPM range.

Personally not a fan of epoxy. I do recommend Fujipoly Thermal pads though in conjunction with actual screws instead of plastic push pins, this stuff if the best of the best when it comes to pads. For the VRM you want 1mm thick.

According to the thermal probe on my VRM heatsink the temperature increased 12C over the stock pad during a 20-min IBT run. This can only mean it pulled more heat away from the mosfets so the heatsink heated up more. The motherboard temp sensors do not show actual mosfet temps unfortunately.

No idea if that Mosfet cooler will work but I can measure the VRM and NB holes on the 970A-UD3. Will update this post after I measure them.

Update:

VRM

Screw hole to screw hole: ~90mm
Screw hole to end of heatsink (excludes 2nd screw hole): ~85-86mm
Heatsink (excludes both screw holes): ~83mm
Height: ~29mm
Width (surface that contacts the mosfets): ~14mm

NB

Screw hole to screw hole: ~75mm

Oh ya, here's the Fujipoly, I went with the 11.0 W / mK system builder.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Bought my z506 today. Not bad speakers. I like the look of the other ones a lot better, and the fact I didn't have to rearrange my computer room in order to get surround. Still not bad for 69.99 +tax (Best Buy).
> 
> 
> 
> I manged to get them suckers set up in surround by slightly altering my rooms layout.
> 
> *Excuse the condition of my computer room. It was being used as a spare bedroom, until I pulled everything out, and put in whatever I had to use as desks. Will be upgrading the furniture over time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Here's mine at my current 24/7 settings for comparison. FX-8320 4.6ghz + 7870 XT (1125/1500). 13.4 WHQL display driver.


Pretty good for an 7870 XT.
But that min. fps is kinda hurting you I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost2501*
> 
> Does anyone have a list of solutions for the VRM cooling. I have a series 3.0 970a-d3 that does have a VRM heatsink but people say its throttling my cpu even at stock speeds.
> 
> I have 2 new sets of Thermalright HR-09U and s sets of HR-09S so 4 total. They are 84mm on the bottom so i think it will fit the vrm I just cant find anyone verifying this at all anywhere or any vrm heatsink at all. Funny since a lot of people have this and had the one with no cooler.
> 
> I think I may use Artic Freeze ceramic thermal adhesive (epoxy) to mount these permanently. They are my parents boards other wise I would have done it already.
> 
> Can anyone confirm what heatsinks are used for the NB? does the thermalright nb coolers work? I have a huge ass enzotech CNB-R1 NB cooler can anyone get teh exact dimensions of the mounting holes for the VRMs and NB pins?
> 
> Does anyone have any solutions for mounting a fan to aim at vrms these days i have 2 lian li mid towers.
> 
> sorry to ramble i have OCD.


If the heatsinks don't touch anything else the screw holes don't matter that much since you got the thermal glue anyway.
But be sure to clean the stuff good first.

And most important. Don't blame me if you did it wrong.


----------



## M3TAl

Alright I ran it again.


----------



## ghost2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I have a 970A-UD3 (1.1) & 990FX-UD3 (1.1). The NB on both these boards get pretty much same temps and are well within specs. All you need is half decent case airflow. Now if I shut some of my fans off and run the rest at 800 RPM, yes the NB does heat up a good 10C+ more or so but it's still within specs. Typically my fans are in the 1000-1200 RPM range.
> 
> Personally not a fan of epoxy. I do recommend Fujipoly Thermal pads though in conjunction with actual screws instead of plastic push pins, this stuff if the best of the best when it comes to pads. For the VRM you want 1mm thick.
> 
> According to the thermal probe on my VRM heatsink the temperature increased 12C over the stock pad during a 20-min IBT run. This can only mean it pulled more heat away from the mosfets so the heatsink heated up more. The motherboard temp sensors do not show actual mosfet temps unfortunately.
> 
> No idea if that Mosfet cooler will work but I can measure the VRM and NB holes on the 970A-UD3. Will update this post after I measure them.
> 
> Update:
> 
> VRM
> 
> Screw hole to screw hole: ~90mm
> Screw hole to end of heatsink (excludes 2nd screw hole): ~85-86mm
> Heatsink (excludes both screw holes): ~83mm
> Height: ~29mm
> Width (surface that contacts the mosfets): ~14mm
> 
> NB
> 
> Screw hole to screw hole: ~75mm
> 
> Oh ya, here's the Fujipoly, I went with the 11.0 W / mK system builder.


Well it looks like the Hr-09 heat sinks will work then as they are 84mm long with the screws extending to about exactly 90mm and can go further. I wont need the thermal adhesive.

As for the NB if hole to hole in a straight line as short as possible is 75 then the Enzotech's largest NB cooler wont work with the included mounting brackets they only go to 64.7 i think. But i have a Ace up my sleeve I have a laser cutter engraver machine so I can make a custom one from acrylic if I go that far.

These are my parents boards but it appears the cooling is the same spacing for the 990fx boards so I am interested. dang the NB on this board gets so hot at idle its nuts can barely touch it.

one reason i got the thermalright coolers and thermal adhesive is you can actually take 2 of these and put the small parts on the bottom and the staggered versions allow the big parts to cross at the top and basically you just made 2x the cooling solution and the larger fins are at the top and they are staggered one closer to the exhaust fan and one closer to my True exhaust basically having 100% max air flow on them with 2x the cooling power since i used 2 and the fan air is all free and no mods needed (other than the thermal adhesive permanentness of it all) its perfect really and that is what i may do if i get a 990fx ud3 for myself.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Alright I ran it again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost2501*
> 
> Well it looks like the Hr-09 heat sinks will work then as they are 84mm long with the screws extending to about exactly 90mm and can go further. I wont need the thermal adhesive.
> 
> As for the NB if hole to hole in a straight line as short as possible is 75 then the Enzotech's largest NB cooler wont work with the included mounting brackets they only go to 64.7 i think. But i have a Ace up my sleeve I have a laser cutter engraver machine so I can make a custom one from acrylic if I go that far.
> 
> These are my parents boards but it appears the cooling is the same spacing for the 990fx boards so I am interested. dang the NB on this board gets so hot at idle its nuts can barely touch it.
> 
> one reason i got the thermalright coolers and thermal adhesive is you can actually take 2 of these and put the small parts on the bottom and the staggered versions allow the big parts to cross at the top and basically you just made 2x the cooling solution and the larger fins are at the top and they are staggered one closer to the exhaust fan and one closer to my True exhaust basically having 100% max air flow on them with 2x the cooling power since i used 2 and the fan air is all free and no mods needed (other than the thermal adhesive permanentness of it all) its perfect really and that is what i may do if i get a 990fx ud3 for myself.


Nice that you have the tools to make a bracket yourself.

Do you monitor the temp at idle? Or do you just touch the heatsink? Because it is normal for the sink to run hot, that means it is taking the heat of properly. I would start to worry if the sink was cold.

But don't tell me you are going to buy an ud3 board?
If you plan to. Don't do it.


----------



## M3TAl

No problems with either of my UD3's here. I just happen to have an absolute turd of an FX-8320.

Takes 1.55+ volts to get IBT/P95 stable at 4.6ghz and a Kuhler 920 can't come close to handling the heat for that. The CPU-NB takes tons of voltage for even small increases in clocks too. Although I only run it at 1.488-1.532 V (LLC load voltages) for 24/7. CPU never runs 100% for what I use it for. Not a single crash yet.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No problems with either of my UD3's here. I just happen to have an absolute turd of an FX-8320.
> 
> Takes 1.55+ volts to get IBT/P95 stable at 4.6ghz and a Kuhler 920 can't come close to handling the heat for that. The CPU-NB takes tons of voltage for even small increases in clocks too. Although I only run it at 1.488-1.532 V (LLC load voltages) for 24/7. CPU never runs 100% for what I use it for. Not a single crash yet.


Have you monitored the actual voltage usage? Because I have the same sort of problem with the chip.
I have to set it way high, but that is because it drops very low.

And my board doesn't have LLC, i have the rev 1.0


----------



## M3TAl

Yes I monitor actual voltages. 1.488-1.532 V depending on load.

Having no LLC is not that huge of a problem. The MSI GD80 boards do just fine without it. Just set the voltage to ~1.6 V if going for a max OC. It should droop to around 1.55V. These Vishera chips can take tons of voltage abuse.


----------



## Chargeit

Yo, what's a recommend sound card that won't break the bank?

Now that I have these speakers, I can't help but think I could be getting better sounds from them with little investment. I'd prefer to keep it <50. I just don't like the idea of spending too much on it, considering I did buy the speakers for like 70.

So, are there any <50 sound cards that are worth looking into?


----------



## M3TAl

I use a Xonar DG, think it was like $20 at newegg when I got it. Don't know if it's any good for surround speakers.

The only reason I got it was for Dolby Headphone. I use headphones (ATH-M50s) 95% of the time and actually have music mastered in 5.1 surround.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, now that I've gotten the 5.1 speakers, I'm really thinking I could benefit from something. It just seems like something is off. I'd say as if there was too much going on at times for my on board to get correct.

For instance, I was just playing the dragon fight in Skyrim, after you read the elderscroll, and it just sounded like pure chaos. I mean, the surround was functioning fine, but, it just felt like it wasn't doing the greatest of jobs getting everything sorted out, if that makes sense.

So, I'm wondering if getting a sound card will help even it out? I'm assuming, but I really don't know. I've never bothered with one before. At the same time I've never been able to set up surround speakers correctly (for the most part) around my computer. So, now that I can, I'd like to get better sound. I just don't want to have to spend a ton on it. I don't need the best out there. Just something better than on board.


----------



## M3TAl

Don't have any experience with Skyrim and my only surround experience is with the emulated Dolby Headphone.

Look for some help in the Components - Sound Cards and Computer Audio section. I would assume there are lots of people in there with tons of 5.1 experience.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I'll check in. Only problem with that is you end up with some guy who assumes you need more because his standers are high. For some reason that has always annoyed me. =D Look, just because you're anal when it comes to something, doesn't mean everyone else is. Some times you just want a little better.

I find that some people don't have the ability to look beyond their personal needs when suggesting hardware. I really don't need a $250 sound card no matter how much it pawns a 50 dollar one. I'll take one if it's being handed out, but, I don't want to buy one (I'm good at bs'ing my ol'lady about needing things when I buy them, but, I'm not sure I could win that one). Money better spent on a video card IMO.


----------



## M3TAl

Might be some deals on the marketplace for some sound cards.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yo, what's a recommend sound card that won't break the bank?
> 
> Now that I have these speakers, I can't help but think I could be getting better sounds from them with little investment. I'd prefer to keep it <50. I just don't like the idea of spending too much on it, considering I did buy the speakers for like 70.
> 
> So, are there any <50 sound cards that are worth looking into?


I have the Xonar DX, i don't know what that costs where you live.
Maybe check it out.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, that was one I had looked at. I think it's 50 dollars or so. Not bad, and right in the price range I feel comfortable spending.

=D That lil'conversation we had about sound cards, the one where I claimed to not be worried about SQ quickly started eating away at me after getting these speakers.

For 50 or under, I don't think there's too much to think about on them. I just wasn't sure if they would be worth it.

*80 bucks. I think I saw them on sale the other day. I'll keep a eye out. Would like to keep it at 60 the most.

*** I noticed a few reviews complaining about the drivers on the lesser version. I'm wondering if this one has the same issues? Have you had any unexplained blue screens, or audio stutter while gaming? I think BF3 seems to get hit the worse by this.


----------



## M3TAl

With the DG? No, never had those problems in BF3. Maybe people have the GX DSP stuff enabled? Remeber having crashes with that. It's a pretty much useless feature anyways (EAX emulation or something). The driver can add quite a bit of DPC latency though.

If you're worried about drivers check out the community created Uni drivers. http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, that was one I had looked at. I think it's 50 dollars or so. Not bad, and right in the price range I feel comfortable spending.
> 
> =D That lil'conversation we had about sound cards, the one where I claimed to not be worried about SQ quickly started eating away at me after getting these speakers.
> 
> For 50 or under, I don't think there's too much to think about on them. I just wasn't sure if they would be worth it.
> 
> *80 bucks. I think I saw them on sale the other day. I'll keep a eye out. Would like to keep it at 60 the most.
> 
> *** I noticed a few reviews complaining about the drivers on the lesser version. I'm wondering if this one has the same issues? Have you had any unexplained blue screens, or audio stutter while gaming? I think BF3 seems to get hit the worse by this.


DX is also working wonders. No problems from day one. Although my board isn't bad either with its 108db s/n ratio.
But after i tested the card for a while it definitely was an marked improvement. Just like everything that has to do with sound you need to get used to the difference. I'd say go with either of the two. Just compare the DG with the DX and go with the one you are most comfortable with. You can't go wrong on both. Good products for the price.

Short compare:
DG - PCI, 105db s/n ratio, 5.1, built in headphone amp, good build quality
DX - PCI-E x1, 116db s/n ratio, 7.1, no amp, better build quality

Just read them up.


----------



## Chargeit

Oh, I was talking about the DS. I think it was driver issues with windows 7. Mainly, the one that comes prepackaged with the hardware. I don't thing the issue is there if you get updated drivers, and avoid installing from CD (Which I wouldn't anyway).


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Oh, I was talking about the DS. I think it was driver issues with windows 7. Mainly, the one that comes prepackaged with the hardware. I don't thing the issue is there if you get updated drivers, and avoid installing from CD (Which I wouldn't anyway).


Then you are good.
But i can advise to trow down a little more and get the DX because of the higher signal to noise ratio. Which you will hear.


----------



## Chargeit

Cool. I'll look into those. Won't be today, but, soon.


----------



## Alius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nice that you kinda acquired what you aimed for.
> But be sure to use prime blend to test stability. OCCT isn't that great for full stability.
> 
> And about the BSOD, those are mostly to blame the ram. Maybe try to loosen the timings a little and see where you get.


I will definitely play with the memory timings, thanks! I just realized I actually bought DDR3-1600, but the original rig I built this into I just left it at 1333 speeds and never bothered to make it work at 1600, so now I've got a new pet project.

The reason I had to re-do this OC in the first place is because I forgot to write down all my settings before doing two BIOS updates, which were intended (and unsuccessful) to fix another problem I was having, and Googling for a solution to my funky issue is how I stumbled across this thread.

I recently retired my dual radeon 4870 crossfire setup in anticipation of buying a faster single card, but meanwhile I am getting by with my overclocked 650 Ti. When I first took out the 4870s and put the 650 Ti in, however, this happened:




I'd been using this GPU in another machine for a while, so I knew it wasn't the card. The machine would POST, but not boot into Windows, so I tried going into BIOS set-up and it froze on "Entering set-up", and my keyboard lights started wigging out. Eventually I decided to try the card in the second PCI-E x16 slot (the one that runs at x4) - lo and behold, the machine boots right up, and I've been stuck using it like this ever since. Has anybody had an experience similar to this? Dual 4870s work fine in this board so it does not appear to be the slot, either. I know they say PCI-E 3.0 is supposed to be backward compatible with 2.0 slots, but it makes me wonder if I have stumbled across some weird hardware bug, since it still happens at stock clocks on everything, with both the latest stable and beta BIOSes. It still happened with everything at stock clocks, and my old OC was much more tame than the current one (definitely no more than 1.45 VCore and I hadn't even touched NB VID at that point). Unfortunately I don't yet have any other PCI-E 3.0 cards available to test the backward-compatibility failure theory, either, but I do know that a GTX 260 Core 216 (also PCI-E 2.0) works fine in the primary x16 slot as well.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alius*
> 
> I will definitely play with the memory timings, thanks! I just realized I actually bought DDR3-1600, but the original rig I built this into I just left it at 1333 speeds and never bothered to make it work at 1600, so now I've got a new pet project.
> 
> The reason I had to re-do this OC in the first place is because I forgot to write down all my settings before doing two BIOS updates, which were intended (and unsuccessful) to fix another problem I was having, and Googling for a solution to my funky issue is how I stumbled across this thread.
> 
> I recently retired my dual radeon 4870 crossfire setup in anticipation of buying a faster single card, but meanwhile I am getting by with my overclocked 650 Ti. When I first took out the 4870s and put the 650 Ti in, however, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd been using this GPU in another machine for a while, so I knew it wasn't the card. The machine would POST, but not boot into Windows, so I tried going into BIOS set-up and it froze on "Entering set-up", and my keyboard lights started wigging out. Eventually I decided to try the card in the second PCI-E x16 slot (the one that runs at x4) - lo and behold, the machine boots right up, and I've been stuck using it like this ever since. Has anybody had an experience similar to this? Dual 4870s work fine in this board so it does not appear to be the slot, either. I know they say PCI-E 3.0 is supposed to be backward compatible with 2.0 slots, but it makes me wonder if I have stumbled across some weird hardware bug, since it still happens at stock clocks on everything, with both the latest stable and beta BIOSes. It still happened with everything at stock clocks, and my old OC was much more tame than the current one (definitely no more than 1.45 VCore and I hadn't even touched NB VID at that point). Unfortunately I don't yet have any other PCI-E 3.0 cards available to test the backward-compatibility failure theory, either, but I do know that a GTX 260 Core 216 (also PCI-E 2.0) works fine in the primary x16 slot as well.


Good luck on the ram quest.

But you have some weird problem there. Gotta love troubleshooting.








I have never seen that disco effect before. But a shame you can only run it in x4, that will hurt the performance pretty bad.
So the board is new? Have you made contact with the store or manufacturer? As the card worked in another system I would blame the board. But be sure to rule things out first.
Disconnect as many things as possible and see how it works.

How is the psu?

Maybe some other guys can advice you better on this issue. Would love to hear what causes it though. I will do some searching when I have the time to see if I can help you.


----------



## Chargeit

Is it happening like that from start up?

Does this issue happen at default Bios settings?

I'd try reinstalling the drivers if it happens in windows only.

Do you have another keyboard you can plug in to see if this still happens?








on the Rosewill product, I've had really good luck with them so far. I like the look of your keyboard also.


----------



## Wolfram

Anyone know if the F8a bios on the rev1.2 970a-ud3 is stable? Also anyone know the specific sound chip in it? I know it's a via but it's not very helpful when i try to update my kernel. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## M3TAl

I used F8a for awhile, don't remember any problems.

Only Rev 1.2 and 3.0 have VIA. Rev 3.0 says VIA VT2021. Doesn't say for Rev 1.2.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I used F8a for awhile, don't remember any problems.
> 
> Only Rev 1.2 and 3.0 have VIA. Rev 3.0 says VIA VT2021. Doesn't say for Rev 1.2.


Thanks a lot. Too bad about the sound chip though. Thanks for documenting it all so well GB


----------



## jacqlittle

Rev. 1.2 has the same VIA VT2021 sound chip.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Rev. 1.2 has the same VIA VT2021 sound chip.


Thanks a lot. Well that wraps up what I needed to know.


----------



## S3mt3X

Can any of you guys help me with this please http://www.overclock.net/t/1423434/latencymon-problem its just one thing after another with this Gigabyte POS.
Also does anyone know how to make the cpu fan go full speed, even if I disable speed control in bios it still only spins at 1200rpm.
crap motherboard with even worse bios, Asus ftw.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Can any of you guys help me with this please http://www.overclock.net/t/1423434/latencymon-problem its just one thing after another with this Gigabyte POS.
> Also does anyone know how to make the cpu fan go full speed, even if I disable speed control in bios it still only spins at 1200rpm.
> crap motherboard with even worse bios, Asus ftw.


I don't know, try resetting Bios to default and see if you're still having the issue. Than, work from there checking along the way.


----------



## S3mt3X

Will do later, but I don't think its anything to do with overclocking, I think its something to do with a driver ??? NDIS 6.30 (ndis.sys) which is part of windows?


----------



## S3mt3X

oops double post


----------



## rafpl

http://ggts.gigabyte.eu/FileList/1229580/amdxmpmemory.pdf

This is the instruction memory configuration. For old post.


----------



## Alius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Good luck on the ram quest.
> 
> But you have some weird problem there. Gotta love troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen that disco effect before. But a shame you can only run it in x4, that will hurt the performance pretty bad.
> So the board is new? Have you made contact with the store or manufacturer? As the card worked in another system I would blame the board. But be sure to rule things out first.
> Disconnect as many things as possible and see how it works.
> 
> How is the psu?
> 
> Maybe some other guys can advice you better on this issue. Would love to hear what causes it though. I will do some searching when I have the time to see if I can help you.


For the 650 Ti I was still benching pretty much where I should, but it does make me nervous if it actually is some strange pci-e 3.0 compatibility problem with my board. Especially since a better GPU is likely going to get bottlenecked, like you said. PSU is a PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750; it handled dual HD 4870s (they were my space heaters in the winter







) in crossfire without breaking a sweat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Is it happening like that from start up? *If I recall correctly, it happens as soon as I try to enter BIOS setup when I have my 650 Ti in the primary x16 slot. I have no problems at all with any of the following cards in that slot:
> 
> GTX 260 Core 216 (PCI-E 2.0)
> 8800GTS (PCI-E 1.0)
> Two separate Radeon HD 4870s (PCI-E 2.0)
> 
> The above is what led me to believe maybe it was some sort of PCI-E 3.0 card in PCI-E 2.0 slot compatibility issue. I still haven't been able to confirm this or rule it out as the culprit.
> *
> 
> Does this issue happen at default Bios settings? *Yep, I did two BIOS updates and reset all my settings to defaults both times, hoping maybe the F7 or F8a BIOSes would help, but they didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I'd try reinstalling the drivers if it happens in windows only. *When this problem happens the machine freezes after POST but before Windows starts, or gets stuck on 'entering setup' if I try to go into BIOS setup.*
> 
> Do you have another keyboard you can plug in to see if this still happens? *I JUST swapped the 650 Ti out and I forgot to try this, but I will give it a try if I get a chance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the Rosewill product, I've had really good luck with them so far. I like the look of your keyboard also.


I do love this keyboard, it's a tank not too unlike the venerable old IBM model M. I got the one with the cherry mx mechanical switches that still have good tactile feedback but aren't insanely loud (just a bit louder than a common membrane keyboard). The mini-usb port on it is a little flaky though, I unplugged it the other day so a friend could feel the weight of the keyboard and I almost couldn't get the cable back in







For such an insanely priced keyboard I would've preferred a little more attention to those details, but *fingers crossed* it's still working well.

In other news, my new HD7950 boost will be arriving in the next week or so, and I will finally have a second PCI-E 3.0 card to try. I'll follow-up if I have any luck (hopefully it's good luck!







)

Thanks again for the feedback and ideas guys!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alius*
> 
> For the 650 Ti I was still benching pretty much where I should, but it does make me nervous if it actually is some strange pci-e 3.0 compatibility problem with my board. Especially since a better GPU is likely going to get bottlenecked, like you said. PSU is a PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750; it handled dual HD 4870s (they were my space heaters in the winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in crossfire without breaking a sweat.
> 
> I do love this keyboard, it's a tank not too unlike the venerable old IBM model M. I got the one with the cherry mx mechanical switches that still have good tactile feedback but aren't insanely loud (just a bit louder than a common membrane keyboard). The mini-usb port on it is a little flaky though, I unplugged it the other day so a friend could feel the weight of the keyboard and I almost couldn't get the cable back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For such an insanely priced keyboard I would've preferred a little more attention to those details, but *fingers crossed* it's still working well.
> 
> In other news, my new HD7950 boost will be arriving in the next week or so, and I will finally have a second PCI-E 3.0 card to try. I'll follow-up if I have any luck (hopefully it's good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback and ideas guys!


You cant go of by saying the psu worked properly with the 4870 CF setup. Units can get faulty sometime. Have you tried what I said?
Disconnect as many components as possible and see how it runs?

But in general PC Power and Cooling are good quality psu's.

Yes wait for the card to arrive to make your judgment but you really have to be able to run the gpu in x16 mode else its just a waste of money IMHO. If your motherboard can only boot the card in x4 mode, send it back for RMA.

With an HD7950: pci-e 2.0 vs 3.0 performance difference is very small to non.
Pci-e 16x vs 4x is massive drop, theoretical 25% of max performance.

If you need help on the boost card give me a PM. I have the 7950 vapor-x boost since a few months so I can help you out with getting the best performance.


----------



## DragonClaw

Hello, guys! I recently bought a Noctua NH-D14 and were finally able to overclock. I have FX-6100 on a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.1). I have a problem, though. When I adjust everything in the BIOS, the voltage does not apply. Every time I boot into Windows, the voltage is at default - 1.2875v. I can tell that not only by relying on software readings, but also because when booted at 4.2GHz at voltage I know for sure is stable, it crashes. When I go back into the BIOS, the voltage is at what I wanted it to be (1.3625v in my case). I should also mention, that the board is flashed with the latest BIOS. Also, AMD OverDrive is not the reason for my problem - I've set it so that it does not apply any settings when the computer is booting and I've even tried removing it.


----------



## Neon Graphics

Hi
I have ordered the Ga990xa-ud3 but foolishly I also bought some ADATA XPG Gaming v2.0 Series 1866mhz Ram at 1.65 volts. Although the website says it only supports 1.5v ram, I've seen some people running 1.65v ram on this board. Will it fry my mobo if I put it in?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Hello, guys! I recently bought a Noctua NH-D14 and were finally able to overclock. I have FX-6100 on a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.1). I have a problem, though. When I adjust everything in the BIOS, the voltage does not apply. Every time I boot into Windows, the voltage is at default - 1.2875v. I can tell that not only by relying on software readings, but also because when booted at 4.2GHz at voltage I know for sure is stable, it crashes. When I go back into the BIOS, the voltage is at what I wanted it to be (1.3625v in my case). I should also mention, that the board is flashed with the latest BIOS. Also, AMD OverDrive is not the reason for my problem - I've set it so that it does not apply any settings when the computer is booting and I've even tried removing it.


What are your full settings you are using? CnQ, APM etc..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Graphics*
> 
> Hi
> I have ordered the Ga990xa-ud3 but foolishly I also bought some ADATA XPG Gaming v2.0 Series 1866mhz Ram at 1.65 volts. Although the website says it only supports 1.5v ram, I've seen some people running 1.65v ram on this board. Will it fry my mobo if I put it in?


No you can up the vDimm no problem.








I have the same board and you can clock it like crazy high. So you are good.

Which revision did you buy?


----------



## Neon Graphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What are your full settings you are using? CnQ, APM etc..
> No you can up the vDimm no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same board and you can clock it like crazy high. So you are good.
> 
> Which revision did you buy?


I got the 1.0 board.

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## DragonClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What are your full settings you are using? CnQ, APM etc..


I've disabled APM and Core Performance Boost. CnQ makes no difference either way, so I enabled it, because I often leave my PC run at idle for a long time. Everything else is on Auto, except the CPU Ratio, Bus Speed and CPU Voltage.

My target is 4.25GHz (230x18.5) at 1.3625v. I've tried these settings using AOD and they are stable. Problem is AOD changes my Windows color scheme every time I apply settings.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Graphics*
> 
> I got the 1.0 board.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help.


Happy to help where I can.
If you need more info on settings things up when you have the hardware just post here.

I feel sorry tho that you also have the rev 1.0
I also have that board but I am probably going to switch to an Asus Sabertooth r2.0
Because the ude 1.0 has pretty bad vrm cooling, so don't up the voltages too much or you will get into problems.
And it lacks the LLC function. But if you don't plan to overclock THAT high you should be good without it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> I've disabled APM and Core Performance Boost. CnQ makes no difference either way, so I enabled it, because I often leave my PC run at idle for a long time. Everything else is on Auto, except the CPU Ratio, Bus Speed and CPU Voltage.
> 
> My target is 4.25GHz (230x18.5) at 1.3625v. I've tried these settings using AOD and they are stable. Problem is AOD changes my Windows color scheme every time I apply settings.


Weird... should work with the settings you have.
I can change the voltage on my board(UD3 rev 1.0) no problem. Although the vDroop is pretty nasty. For example mine drops from 1.55v bios setting to something like 1.46v.


----------



## DragonClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Weird... should work with the settings you have.
> I can change the voltage on my board(UD3 rev 1.0) no problem. Although the vDroop is pretty nasty. For example mine drops from 1.55v bios setting to something like 1.46v.


Wow! Isn't 1.55v too high anyway? What are you using to cool down the chip?

A couple of days ago I tried 4.25GHz with Turbo up to 4.5GHz for two of the cores. Strangely enough, the vCore was dropping down under highly-threaded loads, although the temperatures were hoovering aroung 52 celsius. If you have Turbo Core enabled, maybe that's why your voltage drops, too.

While monitoring the CPU Status in AOD, I noticed that the voltage was dropping on the cores that stayed at the lower frequency.









Some results in Cinebench R11.5
@ 4.25GHz - 4.98 points
@ 4.25GHz with Turbo up to 4.5GHz for 2 cores - 4.83 points

Now back to my voltage problem. I found a solution... sort of. I adjust my CPU Ratio and Bus Speed in the BIOS and let AOD apply the voltage upon booting. That way I can have the overclock that I want with the voltage I want and without the stupid color scheme thing. This works for me, but if anybody can find another solution, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Wow! Isn't 1.55v too high anyway? What are you using to cool down the chip?
> 
> A couple of days ago I tried 4.25GHz with Turbo up to 4.5GHz for two of the cores. Strangely enough, the vCore was dropping down under highly-threaded loads, although the temperatures were hoovering aroung 52 celsius. If you have Turbo Core enabled, maybe that's why your voltage drops, too.
> 
> While monitoring the CPU Status in AOD, I noticed that the voltage was dropping on the cores that stayed at the lower frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some results in Cinebench R11.5
> @ 4.25GHz - 4.98 points
> @ 4.25GHz with Turbo up to 4.5GHz for 2 cores - 4.83 points
> 
> Now back to my voltage problem. I found a solution... sort of. I adjust my CPU Ratio and Bus Speed in the BIOS and let AOD apply the voltage upon booting. That way I can have the overclock that I want with the voltage I want and without the stupid color scheme thing. This works for me, but if anybody can find another solution, I'd be grateful.


Its best not to use Turbo Core. I have it disabled.
But my voltage drops so much because I don't have LLC. What is your setting on LLC?
1.55v seems high bit is actually around 1.46v.

Are you sure you have disabled APM? Because that makes my cores run slower if the power consumption gets too high.


----------



## DragonClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Its best not to use Turbo Core. I have it disabled.
> But my voltage drops so much because I don't have LLC. What is your setting on LLC?
> 1.55v seems high bit is actually around 1.46v.
> 
> Are you sure you have disabled APM? Because that makes my cores run slower if the power consumption gets too high.


Yes, Turbo and APM are currently disabled. LLC is on Auto. I didn't know what it did, until I googled it. I see it has something to do with voltage drops. The settings are Auto, Regular, Medium, Extreme and I believe there was one more I'm missing. Which is best for overclocking? Not that I have drops at 4.25GHz, but it's good to know.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Yes, Turbo and APM are currently disabled. LLC is on Auto. I didn't know what it did, until I googled it. I see it has something to do with voltage drops. The settings are Auto, Regular, Medium, Extreme and I believe there was one more I'm missing. Which is best for overclocking? Not that I have drops at 4.25GHz, but it's good to know.


when your CPU runs full speed the voltage drops some...

for example I set mine for 1.25v and its pretty close in CPUz but when i start prime95 the voltage drops to 1.200. turning on LLC compensates for that. It does seem to work. I put it to medium. I don't claim to know what I'm doing.

I guess the danger is(or so people claim) that once the load goes away there is a momentary spike. I guess tn my case the spike might be 1.275v (for example) which is is OK, but for someone overclocking with higher numbers that might be an issue.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Yes, Turbo and APM are currently disabled. LLC is on Auto. I didn't know what it did, until I googled it. I see it has something to do with voltage drops. The settings are Auto, Regular, Medium, Extreme and I believe there was one more I'm missing. Which is best for overclocking? Not that I have drops at 4.25GHz, but it's good to know.


You can leave it one auto. But as you go higher on the overclock and you see the voltage drops too much you can play around and set the LLC to medium or something.

Just test it out and see what works the best. You can't do anything wrong with that setting. As long as the temps are okay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> when your CPU runs full speed the voltage drops some...
> 
> for example I set mine for 1.25v and its pretty close in CPUz but when i start prime95 the voltage drops to 1.200. turning on LLC compensates for that. It does seem to work. I put it to medium. I don't claim to know what I'm doing.
> 
> I guess the danger is(or so people claim) that once the load goes away there is a momentary spike. I guess tn my case the spike might be 1.275v (for example) which is is OK, but for someone overclocking with higher numbers that might be an issue.


He is right.
But I doubt such a short spike will damage the chip. I had mine spiked to 1.575v once .
I use an FX-8320 but the vishera's tend to get damaged by temperature rather then voltage. I have seen people using them on 1.6v+


----------



## Alius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You cant go of by saying the psu worked properly with the 4870 CF setup. Units can get faulty sometime. Have you tried what I said?
> Disconnect as many components as possible and see how it runs?
> 
> But in general PC Power and Cooling are good quality psu's.
> 
> Yes wait for the card to arrive to make your judgment but you really have to be able to run the gpu in x16 mode else its just a waste of money IMHO. If your motherboard can only boot the card in x4 mode, send it back for RMA.
> 
> With an HD7950: pci-e 2.0 vs 3.0 performance difference is very small to non.
> Pci-e 16x vs 4x is massive drop, theoretical 25% of max performance.
> 
> If you need help on the boost card give me a PM. I have the 7950 vapor-x boost since a few months so I can help you out with getting the best performance.


Survey says: brand new 7950 booted up on the first try, in the x16 slot







. I'm obviously glad since now I don't have to worry about an RMA, but a part of me is still left wondering why the 650 Ti is the only card I've tried that doesn't work in that slot. I've had absolutely no other problems with it, it's been folding 24/7, overclocked, for 9+ months in another rig. All's well that ends well, I suppose! Also you've got PM re: the 7950 







Thanks again


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alius*
> 
> Survey says: brand new 7950 booted up on the first try, in the x16 slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm obviously glad since now I don't have to worry about an RMA, but a part of me is still left wondering why the 650 Ti is the only card I've tried that doesn't work in that slot. I've had absolutely no other problems with it, it's been folding 24/7, overclocked, for 9+ months in another rig. All's well that ends well, I suppose! Also you've got PM re: the 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


You've got PM re: re


----------



## Castaa

I have a GA-970A-UD3 rev 1.0 or 1.1, I forget.







Though I don't think it matters with my question.

I would like to eventually upgrade to a FX-8320 and OC. Though I am told that the UD3 boards have issues with supplying enough power to the 8-core models to OC effectively.

Am I better off sticking with a FX-6300 to OC?

Thanks.


----------



## M3TAl

The board doesn't have any problem with OC'ing an 8320/8350 though if you're going for absolute max OC a UD7/Asus Sabertooth/MSI GD-80/etc... will go further than a UD3 most likely. Were talking about going past 5Ghz here which requires some serious cooling.

Reaching 4.6-4.8 GHz shouldn't be a problem as long as you have the cooling to handle it, that will be the limiting factor. Also there is one big difference in 1.0 vs 1.1. The 1.1 has LLC (Load Line Calibration) while the 1.0 does not. The method for setting Vcore is different between the two revisions.

Edit: just noticed you're running a 212 EVO. The max OC you will achieve with that is likely 4.6 GHz unless you get a bad chip that requires a ton of voltage. If that's the case expect more around 4.4 GHz. These chips produce some serious heat once you start adding voltage.


----------



## Chargeit

=D

I'm going to do some major upgrading over the next few months. Plan to have this done by the time the next gen of consoles roll out. So, I'm thinking.

1st - Upgrade to a 850w+ PSU (would really like 1000+). Would like to keep this 140 - 180ish.

2nd - Upgrade mobo. It has to fully support crossfire. I'm going to follow the money on this one, so, will spend whatever I have to spend to get top of the the line, within reason. I'm under the impression, that as far as AMD mobo, this is in the 200 - 250 range? Won't be sure until I know I'm ready to order.

3rd - New GPU. I'm thinking something like a HD7950, since they seem to be getting cheaper. <250 range.

4th - A 2nd GPU, of same type.

I could get immediate benefit from getting a new GPU first, but, I don't want to get a new GPU, and just accept it. I want to insure that I'll follow through, and buy all I planned.

Sounds like a good idea? Should this keep me a few years into this new gen of games? I'll be playing this by ear, and really, nothing is in stone until I'm ordering.

***Picked up a NZXT Sentry-2, and added a 140mm fan as front intake. They fan controller kicks as$, I don't think I've ever been happier with a purchase in my life. I can now set all fans to 40% while not in use, and my system is almost silent. While gaming, I adjust fans based off of what I feel is needed. Oh, and it looks amazing.
I think it does have issues with some fans, but, works fine with all of mine.


----------



## M3TAl

Upgrading GPU's is a never ending battle. Get a new one every 1-2 years and sell the old.







Resolutions,among other things, keep increasing. The need for more and more powerful GPU's won't be changing anytime soon.

Fan controllers are a great thing indeed. Love my Aerocool X-Vision, though it's not perfect. Doubt there is a perfect controller out there for a reasonable price.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> =D
> 
> I'm going to do some major upgrading over the next few months. Plan to have this done by the time the next gen of consoles roll out. So, I'm thinking.
> 
> 1st - Upgrade to a 850w+ PSU (would really like 1000+). Would like to keep this 140 - 180ish.
> 
> 2nd - Upgrade mobo. It has to fully support crossfire. I'm going to follow the money on this one, so, will spend whatever I have to spend to get top of the the line, within reason. I'm under the impression, that as far as AMD mobo, this is in the 200 - 250 range? Won't be sure until I know I'm ready to order.
> 
> 3rd - New GPU. I'm thinking something like a HD7950, since they seem to be getting cheaper. <250 range.
> 
> 4th - A 2nd GPU, of same type.
> 
> I could get immediate benefit from getting a new GPU first, but, I don't want to get a new GPU, and just accept it. I want to insure that I'll follow through, and buy all I planned.
> 
> Sounds like a good idea? Should this keep me a few years into this new gen of games? I'll be playing this by ear, and really, nothing is in stone until I'm ordering.
> 
> ***Picked up a NZXT Sentry-2, and added a 140mm fan as front intake. They fan controller kicks as$, I don't think I've ever been happier with a purchase in my life. I can now set all fans to 40% while not in use, and my system is almost silent. While gaming, I adjust fans based off of what I feel is needed. Oh, and it looks amazing.
> I think it does have issues with some fans, but, works fine with all of mine.


1st: 1000 watt for 180 USD? // Thats too cheap. Get a decent 850.

2nd: Just get an Sabertooth or Crosshair.

3rd and 4th: By all means if you want to spend ~500 USD I would wait for the hd9000 and just get one card. IMHO
If you already had one 7950 getting another one would be smart. But that tech is getting old now. Wait for the newer ones and see
how the prices are. Crossfire isn't the best way to go.

Don't plan to buy something to keep you going for years. Just see what games come out and what the requirements are. Make sure you go over the requirements. And then 1,5-2 years later sell the gpu and buy the newest one again.


----------



## Chargeit

If I did get a 1000w PSU, I'd spend more. I'm just saying I'd prefer to keep it in that price range. I just want to get one that I won't have to worry about any time soon, and I can oc without worrying about power.

Yea, that's what I'm thinking on mobo.

As far as the GPU goes, nothing is written in stone of course. My main concern with crossfire is the supposed "micro stutter". How big of an issue is this? This would likely drive me crazy if it present in all games. Basically, I'm looking for 60fps (As few fps drops as possible) at 1080p, on at least high settings (most maxed, high shadows).

If the 2 year thing happens, it happens. If not, than w/e, I'll replace later.

When I said by the time the next gen of consoles came out, I really meant within a reasonable time span. Say, a few months of them coming out. I don't need it finished on the day or anything. I'd say if I can get all of this by February, that would be cool. Though, if going crossfire, I'd see the benefits of a better GPU much quicker.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> If I did get a 1000w PSU, I'd spend more. I'm just saying I'd prefer to keep it in that price range. I just want to get one that I won't have to worry about any time soon, and I can oc without worrying about power.
> 
> Yea, that's what I'm thinking on mobo.
> 
> As far as the GPU goes, nothing is written in stone of course. My main concern with crossfire is the supposed "micro stutter". How big of an issue is this? This would likely drive me crazy if it present in all games. Basically, I'm looking for 60fps (As few fps drops as possible) at 1080p, on at least high settings (most maxed, high shadows).
> 
> If the 2 year thing happens, it happens. If not, than w/e, I'll replace later.
> 
> When I said by the time the next gen of consoles came out, I really meant within a reasonable time span. Say, a few months of them coming out. I don't need it finished on the day or anything. I'd say if I can get all of this by February, that would be cool. Though, if going crossfire, I'd see the benefits of a better GPU much quicker.


I just gave my opinion. I get it you are still looking at what will be best.








I really think a decent 850-860 psu will be enough. By all means if you can spend like 230-240 USD get a nice 1000 watt unit. Will give you rest of mind and last a long time.

Well speculations are that the new HD 9000 will be releasing in a couple o months. So just wait for that, read up some reviews and decide whether its worth the extra cost. If the 9950 will be in the 500 price range I would grab that over 7950 CF.

To max things on 1080p you don't need Nasa stuff anyway.








If you grab one 7970 now and overclock that you can even last months IMO.

Have you compared the ps4 spec's with pc anyway?
They have an gpu similar to the 7870. 7950 is much faster. So 7970 would eat those games for breakfast.
Paired with an 8-core AMD Jaguar. Which is said to be clocked at 1.6 if I am not mistaken.

But still...
Time will tell what is best to grab.

Would like to hear what you eventually settle with.


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks for the suggestions.









Yea, 850 - 900 range is the most likely. Unless I start bleeding money. I did notice that 850 - 900w were in the same price range for the major brands. Trust me, I'm not going to buy a "BS" PSU. I'm thinking Corsair, since I already have the one that I'm impressed with, and they are the only company so far to send me my rebate money (It's been months now). The only thing that could change this is if Antec or something has a deal I just can't pass up.

Yea, I'm considering *7970's. I mentioned the 7950 because I noticed they dropped down in price. Considering the GPU will be the last part of my upgrade, it's impossible to say what options I'll have at that point.







Just a basic idea.

I did compare. Yea, a 8320, or 8350 far exceeds the CPU being put in a PS4, or Xbox. The integrated video, from what I've read is about the same as a 7850, but, it handles the memory differently, and will be much faster because of it. You are right, I think it will take at min a 7870, but more likely a 7950 to compare. You can't overstate the advantage they will have at this stage since things will be optimized for them. Shoot, I wish it was so easy for PC gamers.

I'm willing to bet that most console games will still be in 720p, which requires less resources. So, for us to run at higher res, we'll need more and more.

I want to mention... Currently I am playing 2 games, Far cry 2, and Fallout New Vegas. The chances of me even playing a next gen game any time soon are slim, to none. I never buy games when they're 60 (Not anymore), and I still have tons of older titles I want to catch up on. So, I most likely won't be taking full advantage of *next gen games any time soon... I just want the capability's to play them at good PQ, when the need arises.

*I know from previous game gens, that it will be awhile before we see true next gen games hitting the market.


----------



## DragonClaw

I had some free time today and decided to go extreme. Since my case isn't really airflow optimized, I took off both side panels, all the 5.25" covers and the DVD Drive itself, placed one of those big fans you use to ventilate your room during summer next to the PC and did some overclocking. I ran Cinebench R11.5 again and the max I was able to bench at was 4.6GHz. Here's what I got:
http://imageshack.com/scaled/1280x1024/29/k5x1.png
I think this is pretty impressive for an aircooled FX-6100. I've seen people do 5.1 points at 5.0GHz. It got me thinking, what would my FX do at 4.8 or even 5GHz?

I tried 4.7GHz at 1.4, 1.4125, 1.425, 1.4375, 1.45 and 1.4625 volts and nothing worked for me. Two of the cores throttle down under load, or the PC outright crashes. What do you think is my "limiting factor"? The board (GA-990XA-UD3) or the CPU? APM & Turbo disabled, LLC - Auto (however, my voltage never drops, even on the cores that throttle), C'n'Q - makes no difference either way except that when it's on, the cores throttle to 1.4GHz, and when it's off they throttle to 3GHz.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> I had some free time today and decided to go extreme. Since my case isn't really airflow optimized, I took off both side panels, all the 5.25" covers and the DVD Drive itself, placed one of those big fans you use to ventilate your room during summer next to the PC and did some overclocking. I ran Cinebench R11.5 again and the max I was able to bench at was 4.6GHz. Here's what I got:
> http://imageshack.com/scaled/1280x1024/29/k5x1.png
> I think this is pretty impressive for an aircooled FX-6100. I've seen people do 5.1 points at 5.0GHz. It got me thinking, what would my FX do at 4.8 or even 5GHz?
> 
> I tried 4.7GHz at 1.4, 1.4125, 1.425, 1.4375, 1.45 and 1.4625 volts and nothing worked for me. Two of the cores throttle down under load, or the PC outright crashes. What do you think is my "limiting factor"? The board (GA-990XA-UD3) or the CPU? APM & Turbo disabled, LLC - Auto (however, my voltage never drops, even on the cores that throttle), C'n'Q - makes no difference either way except that when it's on, the cores throttle to 1.4GHz, and when it's off they throttle to 3GHz.


Depends..
What are the temps of the cpu and motherboar vrms?

I tend to think its the board though. If the temps are good throttling is mostly caused by the boards vrms.


----------



## DragonClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Depends..
> What are the temps of the cpu and motherboar vrms?
> 
> I tend to think its the board though. If the temps are good throttling is mostly caused by the boards vrms.




After about 5 minutes of priming at 4.2GHz. I'm not sure which TMPIN refers to what, but I think these are not bad temps at all. Infact, earlier today I tried removing the thermal pads off the VRM and NB heatsinks and replace them with some Noctua thermal paste. I didn't bother comparing the temperatures before and after that, though I'm sure there was an improvement.


----------



## M3TAl

None of the TMPIN's show VRM temps unfortunately. Also if that is Overdrive it doesn't show CPU core temps.


----------



## DragonClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> None of the TMPIN's show VRM temps unfortunately. Also if that is Overdrive it doesn't show CPU core temps.


This is AOD indeed.

Well, if any of the TMPINs show the NB temperature, then I can assure you that the VRM is much, much cooler. The NB is the hottest running component on my MB. Infact, it was because I was concerned about it, that I decided to change the thermal pads with fresh Noctua paste. Also, the 140mm Noctua fan sits lower to the motherboard to provide airflow to the VRM heatsink.

Also, what do you mean by "it doesn't show CPU core temps"? I thought AOD was like the only thing that displayed correct temps. I know for a fact Core Temp, which I used with my old P2, does not. What do I need to use to monitor temps, HWMonitor?


----------



## M3TAl

AOD shows socket temp I believe and not the package/core which is what needs to be kept under 62C.


----------



## DragonClaw

So, does this mean that my OC headroom is actually higher than I thought? Is this software to be trusted? Look at the power readings and the Minimum CPU temperature. 10C at 23C ambient....


----------



## M3TAl

HWiNFO is very reliable as far as temperatures go. Don't think any program shows power properly. So you do actually have more headroom, as long as you keep CPU 0 around 62C or lower.

CPU 0 showing a temp under ambient is actually normal when idle. AMD based this reading off some formula/algorithm. It doesn't get accurate until around 40C. If you're worried about CPU temps at idle look at TMPIN2/Socket temp. Though idle temps are not really important.

Currently my core temp is showing 15C (on Power Saver plan) when my ambient is around 26-27C. Perfectly normal







.


----------



## DragonClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> HWiNFO is very reliable as far as temperatures go. Don't think any program shows power properly. So you do actually have more headroom, as long as you keep CPU 0 around 62C or lower.
> 
> CPU 0 showing a temp under ambient is actually normal when idle. AMD based this reading off some formula/algorithm. It doesn't get accurate until around 40C. If you're worried about CPU temps at idle look at TMPIN2/Socket temp. Though idle temps are not really important.
> 
> Currently my core temp is showing 15C (on Power Saver plan) when my ambient is around 26-27C. Perfectly normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Big thanks! I apologize if this has already been discussed, which I'm sure it has, but I got my FX recently so catching up with threads one to two years old is difficult. +Rep

EDIT: I figured out why my core speed drops, even with all power saving features disabled. It turns out that any voltage above 1.4125 makes the cores run at 3.0GHz, not sure why. Here's CB R11.5 score at barely stable 4.73GHz and 1.4125v:


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Big thanks! I apologize if this has already been discussed, which I'm sure it has, but I got my FX recently so catching up with threads one to two years old is difficult. +Rep
> 
> EDIT: I figured out why my core speed drops, even with all power saving features disabled. It turns out that any voltage above 1.4125 makes the cores run at 3.0GHz, not sure why. Here's CB R11.5 score at barely stable 4.73GHz and 1.4125v:


Can you take the time to fill in your rig on your account page and make a link to it in your sig.
This way we can see what the rest of your system is, which makes helping allot easier.

But for now. What board do you use?
How are the temps on the vrm's?

Throttling is mostly caused by thermals when all power savings are disabled.


----------



## DragonClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Can you take the time to fill in your rig on your account page and make a link to it in your sig.
> This way we can see what the rest of your system is, which makes helping allot easier.
> 
> But for now. What board do you use?
> How are the temps on the vrm's?
> 
> Throttling is mostly caused by thermals when all power savings are disabled.


Done with the rig. By the way, I've already discussed my VRM temp in an earlier post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Well, if any of the TMPINs show the NB temperature, then I can assure you that the VRM is much, much cooler. The NB is the hottest running component on my MB. Infact, it was because I was concerned about it, that I decided to change the thermal pads with fresh Noctua paste. Also, the 140mm Noctua fan sits lower to the motherboard to provide airflow to the VRM heatsink.


Here's something really strange. So I go into AOD and, regardless of the frequency, when I apply voltage higher than 1.4125v the CPU automatically downclocks itself to 3.5GHz. Even on Idle.



and when I apply a higher voltage:



and when I set it to 1.4125 again, the frequency goes up again. As you can see in CPU-Z in the first picture, the multiplier drops and never goes up again even under load.


----------



## Jead

Brand new to the Forum 1st post - HI:thumb:

I just recently had my old reliable ECS 965Ultra board die on me and replaced it with a GA-970A-UD3 rev 3. After fooling around with easytune6 I managed to get my memory running at 1600 - OK - however in bios FC I am unable to OC my processor. I can't even unlock the cpu ratio option. What's with this bios and how can I get the darn thing to work for me?

Any help gratefully accepted.
Thanks


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jead*
> 
> Brand new to the Forum 1st post - HI:thumb:
> 
> I just recently had my old reliable ECS 965Ultra board die on me and replaced it with a GA-970A-UD3 rev 3. After fooling around with easytune6 I managed to get my memory running at 1600 - OK - however in bios FC I am unable to OC my processor. I can't even unlock the cpu ratio option. What's with this bios and how can I get the darn thing to work for me?
> 
> Any help gratefully accepted.
> Thanks


Hmmm, weird.

Do you have the latest bios?
Try clearing CMOS if you haven't done this already.

Welcome to the forum btw. You made a good choice to come here.


----------



## Jead

Thanks - that cleared up "some" issues. Now I seem to have some strange memory settings. IE: easytune6 shows 533mhz and CPUID shows timing of 9-9-8-23.

I believe I should be at 1000mhz on ET6 and 9-9-10-27 on cpuid.

I was easily able to raise the cpu to a bit over 3500 by increasing bclk to 208 but the memory seems to need sorting out.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jead*
> 
> Thanks - that cleared up "some" issues. Now I seem to have some strange memory settings. IE: easytune6 shows 533mhz and CPUID shows timing of 9-9-8-23.
> 
> I believe I should be at 1000mhz on ET6 and 9-9-10-27 on cpuid.
> 
> I was easily able to raise the cpu to a bit over 3500 by increasing bclk to 208 but the memory seems to need sorting out.
> Any suggestions?


May I ask why you use software to overclock? I can highly advice you to use the bios to put in your overclock settings.
Software is kinda crappy to use in my opinion. I never use software.

You better just use the multiplier to overclock the cpu and put the ram at the settings that is stated on the sticker of the ram sticks....

The readings you do with Easytune6 are the SPD spec's of the ram. These have nothing to do with the actual settings they are running at now.
Cpu-id displays the current settings that are used for the ram.

It states that it is running at: 832mhz(which is an effective clock of 1664mhz // ddr = dual datarate ram so the basic clock goes double) 9-9-8-23.

I think those settings are off. Can you give me the exact model name of the ram you are using?

BTW:
I have had an Phenom II 955 before my fx-8320 I am using now.
And with just using the multiplier I was able to run it at 4.0ghz no problem.

What is your target with overclocking? How high do you want it to go? And which cooling are you using?


----------



## Jead

I'm not using software - just using it to check results. The ram in sig is cmt8gx3m2a2000c9 and says 9-10-9-27. I thought I had it set up properly in the bios but I still have the same readings in cpuid as in the first post. I'm pretty new to OC and feel a little noob-ish to ask but - when you say clock multiplier do you mean BCLK? As for the cooler I'm using the stock AMD which has always worked fine for me - so far. Another thing I've found in ET6 is that I have no quick boost tab.
thanks


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jead*
> 
> I'm not using software - just using it to check results. The ram in sig is cmt8gx3m2a2000c9 and says 9-10-9-27. I thought I had it set up properly in the bios but I still have the same readings in cpuid as in the first post. I'm pretty new to OC and feel a little noob-ish to ask but - when you say clock multiplier do you mean BCLK? As for the cooler I'm using the stock AMD which has always worked fine for me - so far. Another thing I've found in ET6 is that I have no quick boost tab.
> thanks


Oh my bad. By all means use software to test things out. Thats fine.









If you are sure you set the ram timings correctly in the bios I would trust that if I were you. Maybe it's a bug in cpu-id.
You can always try to use other software to read out the data. HWINFO64 is a great free program that displays about everything.

With multiplier I mean the multiplier.








Just leave your BCLCK at stock(200) and up the cpu multiplier. As your cpu runs @ 3.4ghz stock your multiplier at stock would be 17, as 17*200=3400mhz.

The advantage of using the multiplier compared to the BCLCK is that the rest of the system(ram, nb, ht-link) stays at stock.

I think you would at least be able to up the cpu multiplier to 18(3.6ghz), might be able to get to 3.8ghz if your are lucky. That is at stock voltage.

When I still had the Phenom II chip I have read very much on overclocking and done loads of testing so I can save you the trouble and share my findings.









The best way to overclock is as followed:
Set all to stock. Including the cpu voltage(the bios will display the stock voltage).
Up the cpu multiplier one step
Run prime95 smallFFTs for ~10minutes.
Of you get no errors // up the multiplier one step and do the same test.
If you get errors on one or more of the cores // increase the cpu voltage one step.

Repeat this until you either find the overclock you are happy with or you reach the thermal limit of the cooling.
When you found the highest stable overclock run prime95 blend for at least 6 hours. Preferably overnight(12 hours). If this generates errors you can either up the voltage one step or lower the multi one step.
After this you can fine tune with the BCLCK if you want to. But its not necessary.

*with this chips you want to keep the cpu below 55c or lower. The max temp AMD says you can use is 62c, but after 55c these chips will lose their stability.

If you have questions just ask.


----------



## M3TAl

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Done with the rig. By the way, I've already discussed my VRM temp in an earlier post.
> Here's something really strange. So I go into AOD and, regardless of the frequency, when I apply voltage higher than 1.4125v the CPU automatically downclocks itself to 3.5GHz. Even on Idle.
> 
> 
> 
> and when I apply a higher voltage:
> 
> 
> 
> and when I set it to 1.4125 again, the frequency goes up again. As you can see in CPU-Z in the first picture, the multiplier drops and never goes up again even under load.






What revision is your board? Never had any problems like this on a Rev 1.1 970A-UD3 or 990FXA-UD3. Every one with these sorts of problems always seem to have a Rev 3.0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jead*
> 
> Brand new to the Forum 1st post - HI:thumb:
> 
> I just recently had my old reliable ECS 965Ultra board die on me and replaced it with a GA-970A-UD3 rev 3. After fooling around with easytune6 I managed to get my memory running at 1600 - OK - however in bios FC I am unable to OC my processor. I can't even unlock the cpu ratio option. What's with this bios and how can I get the darn thing to work for me?
> 
> Any help gratefully accepted.
> Thanks


I highly recommend uninstalling EasyTune6. That, and every other piece of gigabyte software, has only caused me problems. Usually causes system freezes or massively increased DPC latency.

Are you using the proper keys in the bios? Others were in here having the same problem a few months ago. I think all they needed to do was use the right keys to change settings on the keyboard







.


----------



## Jead

Thanks for the details. I actually set the multiplier up to 20 (4.0 ghz) and ran Prime95 for about 15 minutes - no issues. I've since dropped it back to 18. It appears I've sorted out the memory issue as well.

Now I'm really bothered at the lack of core temp readings in Core Temp 1.0, Open Hardware Monitor and HWInfo64. None of them are reading a core temp. I admit I've never seen that before. PC Health Status in the BIOS shows about 42C. I'm hoping there's some BIOS setting I may have to set to get real time core temps.

The other issue I'm now having is that on restart the machine actually powers off for a few seconds - that wasn't happening even this AM. Again I hope it's a BIOS issue I haven't figured out. Latest screen shot showing some system data below.

Thanks for the help and patience Chopper.







If you have any insights into these other issues please let me know.

M3TAI - rev 3 it is and yes, DUH I was using the BIOS interface like it was windows.







I did figure out that it was sort of a hybrid and needed + and - keys for a bunch of items.











OK I got the temps back by disabling CPU Unlock in the BIOS.


----------



## M3TAl

No core temperature showing? Now that's odd. Hopefully it's not a problem with the CPU. Never seen that before.


----------



## Jead

I think the restart issue had to do with UEFI, It started wotking again just fine after I was done fooling around in the BIOS.


----------



## Chargeit

Yo, I had mentioned the other day I was planning on upgrading my system. I thought about it some more, and now am considering a different path.

I'm still going to upgrade the PSU, most likely next month. So, a nice 850+ PSU.

I'll keep the mobo for now, and upgrade it later.

I'll add in a 2nd HD7850, since I already have one. Based off of how this works out, I'll even upgrade the mobo right after, or upgrade it later. I'm pretty sure that that 2nd x4 PCIe slot will only slightly hinder my 2nd HD7850 (5% or so).

Now, I'd most likely sit on this until one of two things. The next gen GPU coming out drops in price, and I can get a real increase for a reasonable price, or, the gen of cards after that comes out.

So, what do you think about this? I'm really starting to reconsider just tossing my 7850 to the side, since I already have one, and 2 of them should be fine for a while. This whole upgrade, assuming I don't need the mobo right away, would cost around 300 - 320ish, and give me a reasonable increase in graphics performance.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yo, I had mentioned the other day I was planning on upgrading my system. I thought about it some more, and now am considering a different path.
> 
> I'm still going to upgrade the PSU, most likely next month. So, a nice 850+ PSU.
> 
> I'll keep the mobo for now, and upgrade it later.
> 
> I'll add in a 2nd HD7850, since I already have one. Based off of how this works out, I'll even upgrade the mobo right after, or upgrade it later. I'm pretty sure that that 2nd x4 PCIe slot will only slightly hinder my 2nd HD7850 (5% or so).
> 
> Now, I'd most likely sit on this until one of two things. The next gen GPU coming out drops in price, and I can get a real increase for a reasonable price, or, the gen of cards after that comes out.
> 
> So, what do you think about this? I'm really starting to reconsider just tossing my 7850 to the side, since I already have one, and 2 of them should be fine for a while. This whole upgrade, assuming I don't need the mobo right away, would cost around 300 - 320ish, and give me a reasonable increase in graphics performance.


After you did your homework it seems you are already set.

But if I were in your shoes I would just put the 7850 on e-bay or something similar and get one card. 7950 for example.
For me x4 slot is a no go. x8 is really minimum. My board does CF/SLI x16-x16.

How did you come up that the second card in the x4 slot will only lose about 5% performance?

Edit:
You can even grab a 7950 or 7970 from e-bay for a nice price.
Have a look.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> After you did your homework it seems you are already set.
> 
> But if I were in your shoes I would just put the 7850 on e-bay or something similar and get one card. 7950 for example.
> For me x4 slot is a no go. x8 is really minimum. My board does CF/SLI x16-x16.
> 
> How did you come up that the second card in the x4 slot will only lose about 5% performance?
> 
> Edit:
> You can even grab a 7950 or 7970 from e-bay for a nice price.
> Have a look.


I wouldn't buy a GPU off of e-bay, too many possible issues.

I had read that it would only be about a 5% - 10% performance loss, using a 7850. It of course would be a bigger hit on a better card, such as the 7950.

We'll see. I'd really like to try out running crossfire. Might be a good time to check it out, considering a 2nd 7850 would only run me 150ish.

If I have to upgrade the mobo, that's cool. I really want a better one with x16/x16 anyway. Also, if you remember, I get throttled from overheating VRM.

The PSU upgrade wont' be an issue, I will do that no matter what card I get.

I'll see though, if there's a really good deal on the 7970's when I buy a card, I'll pick one up instead. Otherwise, I'd really prefer to hold off for at least the next gen of cards.

***I'm going to drop some nuts and just get a better card. Xfire can wait.


----------



## M3TAl

Still don't know why your VRM would be overheating, running 1.55V+ on an 8320/8350 doesn't give me any problems on the 970A or 990FXA.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still don't know why your VRM would be overheating, running 1.55V+ on an 8320/8350 doesn't give me any problems on the 970A or 990FXA.


Not sure. I have all the correct settings. I'm assuming it's the VRM that's causing me to throttle. I really don't know. It's not the CPU overheating, I'd assume if it were from PSU the system would just shut down. None of my temp readings are high. What else could it be?

*Maybe I have a defective board?


----------



## M3TAl

Have you checked the VRM heatsink/pad for proper contact?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Have you checked the VRM heatsink/pad for proper contact?


Not really. I'm kind of wary of messing with that too much. I will take a better look at it next time I open my system up. I wanted to place my fan controllers heat sensors around the back of my system (I didn't hook them up), I'll look at it when I do this. Might give it a once over tomorrow.

I'll see if it seems like it's secured in place. I would prefer not to pull it off though, at least not without reading up on it.

Would be interesting if that was the case.


----------



## M3TAl

It's really easy to remove as long as you have needle nose pliers. Compress both pushpins and push them in, heatsink pops right off.

On the 990FXA board I switched the pad for Fujipoly and used screws instead of the pushpins to tighten it down real good. Using a thermal probe from my fan controller, the heatsink temp increased by 12-13C so it must of made quite the difference.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It's really easy to remove as long as you have needle nose pliers. Compress both pushpins and push them in, heatsink pops right off.
> 
> On the 990FXA board I switched the pad for Fujipoly and used screws instead of the pushpins to tighten it down real good. Using a thermal probe from my fan controller, the heatsink temp increased by 12-13C so it must of made quite the difference.


Nice. I pushed down the pushpins and placed a rubber washer over the pin so it stayed pushed in to the max.

Used something like this where the hole was just big enough to let the pushpins through it.


----------



## Jead

Based on the quality of the GA-970A-UD3 I got 10 days ago - I bought a new GA-970A-D3P to update my Mom's ancient PC. It appears to be quite solid and has more than enough in its feature set to keep her running well for a long time. The problem is - She won't be running with that board.

I set the board up with all new hardware, my old 450w psu and Phenom ii x4 955 Black CPU. The cpu did not just drop in but it did seat with just the slightest wiggle. I powered up but no post so out came all components except a memory stick but still no post. So off came the cpu cooler and when I released the socket retention lever there was a nasty crunch and a guick loss of all tension on the lever. The cpu did not want to come right out either - again a slight wiggle and it was free. I discovered A) a cracked socket am3+ up by where the lever meets - and B) the crunch was probably the socket breaking, bending about 6 -8 pins and breaking one.

This thing came broken and mangled my CPU. I'm sure I'll have no issue with an RMA on the board from a company known to provide Eggcellent customer service but my CPU? What do you think my chances are they will offer a similar replacement for that?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jead*
> 
> Based on the quality of the GA-970A-UD3 I got 10 days ago - I bought a new GA-970A-D3P to update my Mom's ancient PC. It appears to be quite solid and has more than enough in its feature set to keep her running well for a long time. The problem is - She won't be running with that board.
> 
> I set the board up with all new hardware, my old 450w psu and Phenom ii x4 955 Black CPU. The cpu did not just drop in but it did seat with just the slightest wiggle. I powered up but no post so out came all components except a memory stick but still no post. So off came the cpu cooler and when I released the socket retention lever there was a nasty crunch and a guick loss of all tension on the lever. The cpu did not want to come right out either - again a slight wiggle and it was free. I discovered A) a cracked socket am3+ up by where the lever meets - and B) the crunch was probably the socket breaking, bending about 6 -8 pins and breaking one.
> 
> This thing came broken and mangled my CPU. I'm sure I'll have no issue with an RMA on the board from a company known to provide Eggcellent customer service but my CPU? What do you think my chances are they will offer a similar replacement for that?


Sad story.
How old is the cpu? And was it also bought by the egg?
If it was bought by another store I would say your chances are slim...
Just tell the story and see how it goes.


----------



## Jead

I can't recall if I bought it from them - but probably. I know it was in '09.

This just in.
Thank you for contacting Newegg.I do apologize for any inconvenience. Per your description, the item has been physically damaged. Please note that physical damage to any product purchased on our website will effectively void the warranty coverage. Any physically damaged products cannot be returned for a Refund or Replacement. For your reference, improper installation of computer components can cause physical damage. Physical damage includes, but is not limited to improper handling, permanently altering a product or any other type of damaged sustained due to irregular usage. For this situation, you can contact the manufacturer at http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/Motherboard/MainPage.aspx or call at 1-626-854-9338 for help. For the CUP, we apologize that we are unable to assist you and you need to contact the manufacturer for help. Please let us know if you have any further questions or concerns. We'll be more than glad to assist you, thank you for contacting Newegg. Have an EGGcellent day!

What the heck is a CUP???? I'm now seriously PO'd
My reply....
You have to be kidding. This item CAME DAMAGED and CAUSED DAMAGE. If you really want to take this approach with me I will certainly elevate this with e**y and I will be glad to take my business elsewhere.FYI - you are correct in saying "Per your description, the item has been physically damaged." However, I reiterate - It came damaged. If you seriously want to take this position in my case your reputation and my business relationship with N*we*g will be permanently altered.

SAD


----------



## Chargeit

If you can, pull out the broken CPU pins. It's possible to place them in their intended spots, and have it function.

He says fixing a bent pin, but, I think he ends up breaking it off. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It's really easy to remove as long as you have needle nose pliers. Compress both pushpins and push them in, heatsink pops right off.
> 
> On the 990FXA board I switched the pad for Fujipoly and used screws instead of the pushpins to tighten it down real good. Using a thermal probe from my fan controller, the heatsink temp increased by 12-13C so it must of made quite the difference.


I had noticed (a few weeks back), that the VRM heatsink doesn't seem to get hot to the touch, but, I could feel heat from my northbridge.

Could you post a link to what you're talking about?

***I'll order some with the PSU I'll be getting. Would make sense to do something like this when I'm already taking the system apart.


----------



## Jead

I straightened the remaining pins - NE has told me via eby -tough luck on everything. Phone call got me an RMA. Still SOL on the CPU though.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jead*
> 
> I straightened the remaining pins - NE has told me via eby -tough luck on everything. Phone call got me an RMA. Still SOL on the CPU though.


Like mentioned above you should be able to use the cpu when you just drop the broken pin in the socket and place the cpu on top of it.
Many people have proven this works most of the time.


----------



## Jead

I think the pin is lost - that would worry me some anyway. I bought an x2 555 to replace it. It's a black edition so maybe it's already unlocked. If it is then in effect I get an x4 955 out of it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I had noticed (a few weeks back), that the VRM heatsink doesn't seem to get hot to the touch, but, I could feel heat from my northbridge.
> 
> Could you post a link to what you're talking about?
> 
> ***I'll order some with the PSU I'll be getting. Would make sense to do something like this when I'm already taking the system apart.


The heatsink not getting warm/hot is a bad sign. It got hot (often 50C+ during very CPU intensive tasks) with the stock pad and pushpins on both the 970A and 990FXA.

This stuff is only available at *FrozenCPU* unfortunately (or maybe eBay too not sure), the shipping makes it a bad deal unless you are ordering more than just a thermal pad. They have a coupon code for OCN that's 5.1% off (code: OCN) and if that doesn't work they have one for XtremeSystems too (code: xtreme).

For motherboard VRM you want 1mm thick. Fujiopoly has different sizes and three different levels of thermal conductivity. I used *this*. Cut it into the desired size/shape with some decently sharp scissors. Used it on mobo VRM and GPU VRM, still have a little left over.

If I remember correctly, that sheet isn't long enough to cover the entire heatsink so I just cut off another little piece to finish off the rest of the heatsink.


----------



## Chargeit

Cool, thanks.

I'll check it out. Will wait until I install my new PSU to work on it though.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jead*
> 
> I think the pin is lost - that would worry me some anyway. I bought an x2 555 to replace it. It's a black edition so maybe it's already unlocked. If it is then in effect I get an x4 955 out of it.


That's a bit of an overstatement.
If it is unlocked its not really an 955 already.

Mostly the cores are disabled to make the 555 because one or more cores are unstable at a given frequency.
Maybe you are lucky when upping the voltage a bit.

Post the results when you have the chip.


----------



## DragonClaw

Hi there! Back to my original problem (GA-990XA-UD3 and FX-6100 which throttles itself down when I up the voltage higher than 1.4125v regardless of the frequency + all power saving stuff disabled). I had an idea and decided to try it out. So my cpu has a turbo speed of 3.9GHz at 1.4125v. I thought it couldn't be a coincidence. I turned out to be right. I tried enabling turbo from AOD, adjusting it so it's voltage is higher (1.45v for example) and then disabling it again. Having done that, I was able to up the voltage to 1.4370 (i believe it was that) which is the next lower value - no throttling. I'm not sure why it does that, or how can I fix it permanent. I just decided to share if people show up with a similar issue.

Here's my new nowhere near stable record in Cinebench at 4.8GHz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Hi there! Back to my original problem (GA-990XA-UD3 and FX-6100 which throttles itself down when I up the voltage higher than 1.4125v regardless of the frequency + all power saving stuff disabled). I had an idea and decided to try it out. So my cpu has a turbo speed of 3.9GHz at 1.4125v. I thought it couldn't be a coincidence. I turned out to be right. I tried enabling turbo from AOD, adjusting it so it's voltage is higher (1.45v for example) and then disabling it again. Having done that, I was able to up the voltage to 1.4370 (i believe it was that) which is the next lower value - no throttling. I'm not sure why it does that, or how can I fix it permanent. I just decided to share if people show up with a similar issue.
> 
> Here's my new nowhere near stable record in Cinebench at 4.8GHz


How is this score?
I am new to cinebench so tips are welcome.


What helps the most when running cinebench?
Cpu clock, ram size/speed, nb speed...

Edit:
MOAR


----------



## DragonClaw

I guess it's good, I have no previous experience with 8-core Visheras.

Every article I've read said that FXs perform much much better if you raise the bus speed instead of just the multiplier. However, I noticed no such thing. I've tried 4GHz at 200x20 and 250x16 and the benchmarks were identical + 250x16 was not stable at default voltage under prime95, whereas 200x20 was.

By the way, how are your temps? I'm really considering the option to replace my 6-core Zambezi with an 8-core Vishera at some point in the future.


----------



## Amhro

will be 970-UD3 fine with 8350 + overclock?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> I guess it's good, I have no previous experience with 8-core Visheras.
> 
> Every article I've read said that FXs perform much much better if you raise the bus speed instead of just the multiplier. However, I noticed no such thing. I've tried 4GHz at 200x20 and 250x16 and the benchmarks were identical + 250x16 was not stable at default voltage under prime95, whereas 200x20 was.
> 
> By the way, how are your temps? I'm really considering the option to replace my 6-core Zambezi with an 8-core Vishera at some point in the future.


My chip seems to like the fsb multi combo more compared to just multi overclocking.
I don't know which one scores higher, haven't tested yet. But temp wise the fsb method is cooler and more stable.

Just did 10 runs of IBT Avx.
Settings are 240 FSB 18.5 multi. Both HT and NB at 2400mhz. Cpu-nb voltage at 1.2875v. Ram at 1600 9-9-9-24.
Cpu voltage is set at 1.425v in bios and after vDroop it maxes at 1.392v as you can see in the screenshot. Temps are good.
Cooled by the h100 with gentle typhoons 1850 in pull(intake) on high. Normal usage i set them at low or mid.



How are your temps? If you plan to change expect a bump in heat because these chips put out some serious heat when overvolted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> will be 970-UD3 fine with 8350 + overclock?


Depends where you are aiming at.
How high do you want to clock it?

Depending on the cooling I think you should see 4.3, maybe higher.
It is essentially the same board as mine(990fxa-ud3). Both 8+2 phase and same cooling.
If you go water cooled you want to cool the vrm's better because those will be holding you back if you don't.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How is this score?
> I am new to cinebench so tips are welcome.
> 
> 
> What helps the most when running cinebench?
> Cpu clock, ram size/speed, nb speed...
> 
> Edit:
> MOAR


I don't have a screenshot of it but actually just ran cinebench 2 days ago on the W7 partition. Got 7.77 at 4.5 GHz and 2.4 GHz CPU-NB.

In maxxmem was getting anywhere from 10.9-11.2 GB/s score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> will be 970-UD3 fine with 8350 + overclock?


Yes, I ran an 8320 on a 970A-UD3. However with a CM Hyper 212+ don't expect more than 4.4-4.5 GHz at best. Unless you have a crazy low ambient temp.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I don't have a screenshot of it but actually just ran cinebench 2 days ago on the W7 partition. Got 7.77 at 4.5 GHz and 2.4 GHz CPU-NB.
> 
> In maxxmem was getting anywhere from 10.9-11.2 GB/s score.
> Yes, I ran an 8320 on a 970A-UD3. However with a CM Hyper 212+ don't expect more than 4.4-4.5 GHz at best. Unless you have a crazy low ambient temp.


Run at 4.68gjz


----------



## M3TAl

8.0 flat, nice. I need to see how much further past 4.5 this 8350 will go at its current voltage.


----------



## kyfire

Have an issue with wife's rig, gotta fix it or loose mine to her.








She was complaining of it running slow also that the sys clock was one (1) hour slow. I ran virus and malware scans. No virus' found but Malwarebytes found a bunch of malware. Cleaned the malware and restarted system. On restart it reached the BIOS splash screen and stopped. Shut it down, cleared BIOS per mobo manual and restarted, same result, reaches BIOS splash screen and halts. Checked mobo power connections, all tight. Any thoughts as to what's going on?
System specs:
MOBO....Gigabyte GA970-D3 ver3
CPU.......AMD FX 6300 (No OC)
GPU.......EVGA Nvidia GTX 650
MEM.......2x4GB Kingston Hyper X 1600MHZ
COOLER......TT Water 2.0
PSU........Corsair CX500


----------



## M3TAl

Any beep codes? Seems like a hardware problem since it won't POST.


----------



## kyfire

no beep codes.


----------



## M3TAl

Not much to go on if there's no codes. Do you have different hardware to try out? Different ram, psu, etc.


----------



## kyfire

Only have my rig to pull parts from to test.


----------



## M3TAl

Pretty much the only option then









Can you actually get in the bios?


----------



## kyfire

yea, if I gotta pull stuff from my rig to test her's I guess I will..









No, it won't go past the BIOS splash screen. So much for Gigabyte's dual BIOS.


----------



## M3TAl

Well if the hardware is fubar, no amount of extra bios's is going to help


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> yea, if I gotta pull stuff from my rig to test her's I guess I will..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it won't go past the BIOS splash screen. So much for Gigabyte's dual BIOS.


Have you tried taking the ram out and booting to see if you get beep codes?
Try disconnecting the HDD(s) and booting?

Do you have onboard video?


----------



## kyfire

Thanks everyone I solved it. Her keyboard went belly up and was the cause.


----------



## M3TAl

Wow, keyboard? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Wow, keyboard? Didn't see that coming.


chuckes...seems we learn somethin new everyday. It was weird, I unplugged the keyboard and hit the power button and bang, got a single beep and able to enter BIOS.


----------



## M3TAl

But how do you hit the key to enter bios with no keyboard


----------



## kyfire

The mouse worked


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> The mouse worked


Bios entered by mouse?








That's new for me.


----------



## Chargeit

Ordered my new PSU today. Got a sweet deal on a 850w Semi Modular PSU. Caught on sale for 99.99 + 20 dollar mail in. Couldn't pass that up, especially considering how impressed I am with my current CX500M.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139029

Still figuring out my upgrade path, pretty sure I'm now going to get a 256gb SSD, and replace my ram. The GPU, but, might hold off while I upgrade the rest first. I'll wait and see how these current AMD cards work out before picking up a new GPU.


----------



## M3TAl

Have you worked on that VRM heatsink at all?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Have you worked on that VRM heatsink at all?


No I haven't yet. I did have to replace a fan, but, I did it with the system on (wanted to make sure it was the fan, and not a wire). I touched the VRM heatsink, and it did feel very warm to the touch. The last time I had done it, my system must not of been on long enough to get it going.

The PSU I ordered already shipped out. I'll have a great opportunity to really check it out when I get it, and see if it's on there good.

Is it possible my CPU wasn't getting enough power with the higher o/c, and throttling itself to make up for it?


----------



## M3TAl

The system won't throttle due to lack of power. You would be taxing the psu really hard and the psu would likely shut off or possibly blow up/burn out







.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The system won't throttle due to lack of power. You would be taxing the psu really hard and the psu would likely shut off or possibly blow up/burn out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea, I can't even hear the PSU at current settings. I have a fan controller, and can shut off all system fans (GPU/CPU not hooked to it), and it's totally silent.

I'll take a look when I put in my new PSU. Damned things starting to become a hassle to unhook... Looks like it's on life support or some crap with all the wires coming out the back.


----------



## M3TAl

Well if you want to really blow that psu up run cpu stress and gpu stress at same time lol. I don't recommend it though sometimes when a psu goes it takes other things with it







.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I'll not do that for now.

I do think I'm maxing this thing out though, when ocing my GPU. If anything, it has to be close. I'd bet a PSU made by a lesser brand would of blown already.

I'll be good on that in a few days. That 850w I ordered can easily handle my current, and future demands. $80 bucks after mail in for a 850w Corsair is hard to beat if you ask me. I know they get their hate like the others, but, I've seen reviews of their PSU where they're taken apart, and they always seem to go above and beyond. Also, I received my mail rebate within a month, for my current Corsair PSU. There's something to say about that if you ask me.

Oh, and I've figured out my next GPU, going to go with the R9 280x without a doubt. > 7970 performance for $299 (Maybe less by the time I buy) makes this the card to buy. Will be a few upgrades down though, I'm really wanting a SSD.


----------



## M3TAl

People in various threads keep saying they want a 280x... But really it's a 7970. After rebates you can get new 7970 for ~$260. Even less if you buy used. My vote is 7970 voltage unlocked any half decent one will do 1200 MHz.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm thinking they will come down to the 270 range soon enough, once the new wears off (Come'on PowerColor). I still want to see more benchmarks, and what happens as the drivers are tweaked. I'm going to have to go with the newer card, unless the 7970s were like 50 - 100 bucks cheaper when I'm ready to buy, or some major flaw comes to light.

Still, nothings written in stone. I should of said that I'm 90% sure its going to be my future GPU.


----------



## Chargeit

Yo, I installed my new PSU yesterday. It works fine, thank goodness.

I did check out the VRM heatsink, it seems to be on there fine. So, there is nothing I can determine just from looking/tinkering with it.

I'm going to check out that link you posted earlier. I might, or might not buy today. I'm planning on making custom wall mounts for my Logitech speakers, since they aren't compatible with any I've seen on the market. Not sure if I'm going to build shelves for them, or something more elaborate like tilting shelves (Thinking tilting, so that they are facing correctly). Luckily, I'm good with my hands.

I will be doing something about these VRM heatsinks, it's just lower on the ol'list, since my system works fine at the current oc of 4.2.

*** I decided to order the thermal pad. Picked the poor mans 6 - 12 days shipping for 3.99. Both discounts worked, though I could only use one of course.


----------



## S3mt3X

A quick question, I have gigabyte 990xa ud3 rev 3 with 1 8Gb stick of Kingston hyperx blu 1600, I know its not ideal but will it be ok to add a 4Gb (really can't afford a 8Gb stick) stick of Kingston hyperx blu 1600 to open up duel channel mode?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> A quick question, I have gigabyte 990xa ud3 rev 3 with 1 8Gb stick of Kingston hyperx blu 1600, I know its not ideal but will it be ok to add a 4Gb (really can't afford a 8Gb stick) stick of Kingston hyperx blu 1600 to open up duel channel mode?


They need to be exactly the same, a 8gb and 4gb stick will still only run in single channel


----------



## S3mt3X

Ok, thanks for your quick reply Pedro... much difference then between single and dual channel for gaming?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Ok, thanks for your quick reply Pedro... much difference then between single and dual channel for gaming?


No, between single and quad, most problably.

Only for benchmarks


----------



## S3mt3X

Cool, I'll probably hold out until I can afford/ need that extra 8Gb, was only going to get the 4Gb to open up dual channel, no games atm use 8Gb although Bf4 with its x64 .exe might start to push that. Kinda regret buying 1x8Gb but I guess it doesn't matter too much if there isn't that much difference between dual and single channel.

EDIT: So say I found a cheap hyperx 8Gb stick on Ebay that was rated faster or slower, and used bios settings to match the timings and speed, then I would have dual channel?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3mt3X*
> 
> Cool, I'll probably hold out until I can afford/ need that extra 8Gb, was only going to get the 4Gb to open up dual channel, no games atm use 8Gb although Bf4 with its x64 .exe might start to push that. Kinda regret buying 1x8Gb but I guess it doesn't matter too much if there isn't that much difference between dual and single channel.
> 
> EDIT: So say I found a cheap hyperx 8Gb stick on Ebay that was rated faster or slower, and used bios settings to match the timings and speed, then I would have dual channel?


Nope, needs to be the exact same set, rated at the same speeds and timings, sorry dude


----------



## S3mt3X

Meh! Alright cheers for taking the time to answer.


----------



## rlopes

Anyone here with a GA-970A-UD3 rev 3.0? Almost buying this board, but i'v heard about cpu throttling with this board, caused by poor vrm cooling and bios bugs, but i don´t know if this issue occurs only on previous releases or occurs on 3.0 too.


----------



## M3TAl

Rev 3.0 scares me due to all those throttling problems some have reported. No idea how many people it actually affects or even what the true cause is.

Rev 1.1 has always been pretty solid, I would get 1.1 if you can find it unless UEFI is really important to you.


----------



## rlopes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Rev 3.0 scares me due to all those throttling problems some have reported. No idea how many people it actually affects or even what the true cause is.
> 
> Rev 1.1 has always been pretty solid, I would get 1.1 if you can find it unless UEFI is really important to you.


Thanks man









There´s only the 3.0 available here, so I will avoid this board and buy the M5A97 EVO R2.0, it costs a few more bucks but surely worth it, is a mb that I've tested and liked a lot.


----------



## Chargeit

Well in a week or two, I'll have my replacement thermal pad in. I'll be able to see if that has any effect.

Really is BS that it throttles at such a modest OC.

Rev 3.0 970a-ud3 board.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well in a week or two, I'll have my replacement thermal pad in. I'll be able to see if that has any effect.
> 
> Really is BS that it throttles at such a modest OC.
> 
> Rev 3.0 970a-ud3 board.


No matter what OC.
If vrm temps get too high, throttling.

That or like someone else said, crappy BIOS.


----------



## Chargeit

We'll see. If I replace the stock thermal pads, and my throttling isn't an issue then I'll know that was the problem. Might be helpful to others facing the throttling issues I am.

If it doesn't have any effect, then it must be bs BIOS.

I'd like to replace the damned thing, but, I've got a upgrade list the length of my arm. The mobo is low "imo", since it doesn't seem to throttle at my current oc. I really want a new GPU. I had already started tossing some cash to the side for it, but, damned computer chair broke, had to spend that on a new chair (mostly), but, starting again.

Now looking at

GPU
SSD (256gb)
mobo
Mo'ram

Fans, fans, and fans... Need 6 good 120mm fans. I'll get those in pairs I figured. Low on list for the moment.


----------



## Dromihetes

Throttling is what this boards do well.
Unfortunately Gigabyte dropped the ball on many AM3+ boards.
The 970A-UD3 v1.0 a board that i ve owned and waited months for a proper BIOS to be released , is already out of support it seems ,but they did it silently .
Outdated AWARD BIOS ,small BIOS chips so no way for future AMI BIOS upgrades.They just want you to buy NEWER HW revisions to get something better.
I feel like moron even now seeing that the v1.0 was simply an April fools joke.
BIOS support has gone the wrong way since 2010 for AMD boards.
I will never ever buy a gigabyte board that has REV.1.0 written on it.
Barely sold it .


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> We'll see. If I replace the stock thermal pads, and my throttling isn't an issue then I'll know that was the problem. Might be helpful to others facing the throttling issues I am.
> 
> If it doesn't have any effect, then it must be bs BIOS.
> 
> I'd like to replace the damned thing, but, I've got a upgrade list the length of my arm. The mobo is low "imo", since it doesn't seem to throttle at my current oc. I really want a new GPU. I had already started tossing some cash to the side for it, but, damned computer chair broke, had to spend that on a new chair (mostly), but, starting again.
> 
> Now looking at
> 
> GPU
> SSD (256gb)
> mobo
> Mo'ram
> 
> Fans, fans, and fans... Need 6 good 120mm fans. I'll get those in pairs I figured. Low on list for the moment.


You just missed out on a 256GB SSD for $149.99 at NewEgg







.


----------



## Chargeit

That sucks. 150 for a 256 SSD is a hard deal to pass up.

To be honest, I'm not looking forward to getting a SSD. I'll have to fully reinstall my OS, and download all these damned games. The SSD will be a double bladed sword.

@ M3TAI - I'm trying to remember, didn't you say your board was throttling, then you replaced the thermal pad? Or did you just replace the thermal pad because you were worried about overheating?


----------



## M3TAl

Never had any throttling problems. Replaced the pad and switched to screws instead of pushpins just to be safe and I already had the Fujipoly so why not. Needed the Fuji for the VRM on this 7870 XT which gets to 90C+ in intense games.

Currently this 8350 is at 4.68 GHz with LLC voltage ranging from 1.424-1.456V and memory at 2024 MHz 9-9-9-27 1T. Only thing holding it back is core temps. This oc hits 58-62C+ in IBT and 52-54C in BF4 beta. Need custom water cooling now







. Planning to push for 5 GHz once on custom water.

The aluminum junk on the 7870 XT is just not good enough, gets completely saturated with heat. Going to try and mod an Enzotech MST-88 to fit the card next + the same Fujipoly.

EDIT: Also can you not just transfer your OS install to the SSD or does that only work going from mechanical drive to mechanical?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> EDIT: Also can you not just transfer your OS install to the SSD or does that only work going from mechanical drive to mechanical?


To be honest, I've never had to upgrade a boot HDD before. I'm not sure what to expect. I'd look into it better once I was ready to buy the SSD.

90c? Yea, that sounds hot as hell. This 7850 I have almost never passes 60c. Highest I've noticed was 64c playing dead island, without vsync.


----------



## CravinR1

So far so good with the GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 I got in a combo with a FX 6300 for $203

4.4 ghz @ 1.4125 on medium LLC with a 6 year old Zalman 9500 am2 cooler + AS5


----------



## M3TAl

Been curious is there any changes on the 4.0 besides the beefed up heatsinks and "native" support for FX-9000 CPU's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> To be honest, I've never had to upgrade a boot HDD before. I'm not sure what to expect. I'd look into it better once I was ready to buy the SSD.
> 
> 90c? Yea, that sounds hot as hell. This 7850 I have almost never passes 60c. Highest I've noticed was 64c playing dead island, without vsync.


I've used Acronis True Image (free Western Digital version) to transfer an OS to a different HDD a few times but they were always both mechanical drives. No idea if an SSD changes anything.

http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp?swid=119


----------



## Kuivamaa

Is there a core unlock option for the 970A-ud3 3.0? If yes,has anyone managed to unlock anything with it?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Is there a core unlock option for the 970A-ud3 3.0? If yes,has anyone managed to unlock anything with it?


My board is rev. 1.2 and allows for core management.


----------



## Chargeit

There's a core unlock option.

I haven't tried to unlock anything with it.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> There's a core unlock option.
> 
> I haven't tried to unlock anything with it.


Rev 3.0 as well?


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, that's the version I have.

I'm 99% sure there is a unlock option.

Wow, I was going to check, and for some reason my kb&m won't work at all in bios. This is really odd.

I'm going to have to suggest you avoid these the 970a. Between throttling, and now whatever this is, they have problems.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Yes,I am aware, no worries, thanks for looking.


----------



## M3TAl

They really need to hire the UEFI guys on the Intel side of Gigabyte to work on the AMD side. The UEFI for Intel Giga boards seems to be just fine.


----------



## CravinR1

Mouse support on my Z77X-UD3H is ok, nothing spectacular. But is much better than the mouse support on the 990fxa-ud3


----------



## Chargeit

My KB&M worked fine last time I was in bios. The only thing I've changed since then is the PSU.

I'm just going to sit on it for now. I wanted to replace this mobo anyway. For now, my system works, and my oc and the such are still in place... Just can't get into bios.

I received that thermal pad today, I'm not even going to waste it on this board.


----------



## Chargeit

I finally got around to figuring out what was causing my kb&m not to work in bios... It was a game controller I had bought. When I unplugged it, I was able to interact with bios.

Wonky.

***It does have a core unlock option.


----------



## M3TAl

That is wonky. Was it plugged into USB 3.0?

Whenever I have something in USB 3.0 and booting off the Windows disc it refuses to install.


----------



## Chargeit

No it wasn't.

I'm installing the thermal pad atm. Had to pull out my mobo. I had to make a trip to lowes for some screws, since I had to cut the push pins.

There isn't that much helpful info about doing this online.


----------



## M3TAl

Really? The pushpins came off pretty easy with needle nose pliers for me at least. I take it your case doesn't have a cutout for the back of the mobo? Makes life so much easier when all you have to do is remove a case side panel instead of completely removing the board.


----------



## Chargeit

It does, but, the top pin is covered. It's the same for the CPU. I don't think they thought out the holes placement well.

I had to fully remove my mobo to replace this thing... My butt is whipped. I'd of waited for another day had I realized I'd have to removed the mobo.

But, it's done. Stress testing at current oc, making sure everything is working.

I'll wait on trying to go up in my oc until tomorrow.

*It just throttled. Took about 15 - 20 min of stress testing for it to happen, but, it happened. I don't know, I'm thinking I'm just going to get a better board, after I replace my GPU. I'm just hoping I didn't make things worse.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> It does, but, the top pin is covered. It's the same for the CPU. I don't think they thought out the holes placement well.
> 
> I had to fully remove my mobo to replace this thing... My butt is whipped. I'd of waited for another day had I realized I'd have to removed the mobo.
> 
> But, it's done. Stress testing at current oc, making sure everything is working.
> 
> I'll wait on trying to go up in my oc until tomorrow.
> 
> *It just throttled. Took about 15 - 20 min of stress testing for it to happen, but, it happened. I don't know, I'm thinking I'm just going to get a better board, after I replace my GPU. I'm just hoping I didn't make things worse.


Don't cry.

Be happy you don't have a full loop in that build.








Taking the board out with air cooling is a piece of cake.


----------



## Themisseble

Hello,
i didnt want to look for my answer and read 221 phages.

SO HOW CAN I OC MY MEMORY?
I bought Ga-990XA-UD3 about few months ago. So i know how to OC CPU/GPU, but i wanted to overclock my memory.
I bought rip jawsX CL10 1600mhz. --- http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl10s-8gbxl

I find out that memory does not run on stock setting , but 1366mhz timmings 9-9-9-24.
No matter what i do memory stays at
1366mhz
9-9-9-24
1.5V

Please help?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Don't cry.
> 
> Be happy you don't have a full loop in that build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the board out with air cooling is a piece of cake.


I'm not crying.

Now I have a excuse to get one of these.

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876









Serious though, I now need to figure out which mobo I'm going to replace this with. Considering the general price of top AM3+ mobos aren't that bad, I really don't see much reason to not get the one listed above, or

ASRock 990FX Extreme9
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157358

Maybe

MSI 990FXA-GD80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130649

I think I'm going to avoid GB, since this board has put a bad taste in my mouth.

Should I just drop nuts and get the Crosshair, or one of the others I listed?

I can get one of the others I listed next week, I'll have to wait another week for the Crosshair.

I'll wait on my new card until after. I see no point in tossing in a new GPU, on a crap board.

Is there another one I should consider? I'll of course give it more thought when I'm ready to buy. The listed boards were just a quick and lazy list.

*I'm not forgetting the Sabertooth, they're just out of stock @ Newegg.


----------



## M3TAl

GD80 has no LLC at all (so if you need say 1.45V at load you will need to set something like 1.5V and it will vdroop to 1.45), but it still OC's as well or better than the Formula-Z or Sabertooth. Don't really know much of anything about the Extreme9.

I can't remember what's your cooling for CPU? That's what will hold you back with these CPU's. Once you hit 1.45 V+ they start putting out some serious heat. 1.45-1.47 V is the voltage limit for my Kuhler 920 unless the ambient is really low (typical ambient for me is 80-83F).

Basically don't expect more than 4.5-4.6 GHz unless you have the very best air cooling, H100i, custom water, or super low ambient temp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Hello,
> i didnt want to look for my answer and read 221 phages.
> 
> SO HOW CAN I OC MY MEMORY?
> I bought Ga-990XA-UD3 about few months ago. So i know how to OC CPU/GPU, but i wanted to overclock my memory.
> I bought rip jawsX CL10 1600mhz. --- http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl10s-8gbxl
> 
> I find out that memory does not run on stock setting , but 1366mhz timmings 9-9-9-24.
> No matter what i do memory stays at
> 1366mhz
> 9-9-9-24
> 1.5V
> 
> Please help?


We need to know what CPU you run as well... If it's a Deneb (955, 965 etc) they typically can't handle memory over around 1700 MHz. Have you changed the memory multiplier to 8x for 1600?

If changing memory multiplier doesn;t work then the only other choice is raising the FSB/Bus over 200. I think you will need an FSB somewhere around 240 for close to 1600 MHz. You will need to lower you CPU, CPU-NB, and HT Link multipliers when raising the FSB to keep them as close to stock or the OC settings they're at right now.


----------



## Chargeit

Cooling for now is a EVO. I don't expect to push the limits with this, but, I will be upgrading that sooner or later. I simply want a board that can handle anything I throw at it. There's no point in skimping out again on a mobo. I'd prefer to buy a costly one, over saving 50 bucks and worrying that I'm missing performance, or lack upgrade options, such as xfire.

I'm not sure off hand what my memory multiplier is (I haven't messed with it in a few months). I'd have to check bios (Dling a game atm).

My CPU is a FX8320.

I'm not really planing on going too crazy with my oc, even with one of the mentioned boards, and a better cooler. I'd be aiming for 4.4 - 4.5 with current cooler, and maybe 4.7 if I upgraded. I would prefer to have more board then I need.

I don't plan on going xfire off the bat, though it might happen later. I would like the duel x16 PCIe slots, not so worried about being able to add a 3rd card.

I'd like to keep the LLC, so the MSI board is out.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Cooling for now is a EVO. I don't expect to push the limits with this, but, I will be upgrading that sooner or later. I simply want a board that can handle anything I throw at it. There's no point in skimping out again on a mobo. I'd prefer to buy a costly one, over saving 50 bucks and worrying that I'm missing performance, or lack upgrade options, such as xfire.
> 
> I'm not sure off hand what my memory multiplier is (I haven't messed with it in a few months). I'd have to check bios (Dling a game atm).
> 
> My CPU is a FX8320.
> 
> I'm not really planing on going too crazy with my oc, even with one of the mentioned boards, and a better cooler. I'd be aiming for 4.4 - 4.5 with current cooler, and maybe 4.7 if I upgraded. I would prefer to have more board then I need.
> 
> I don't plan on going xfire off the bat, though it might happen later. I would like the duel x16 PCIe slots, not so worried about being able to add a 3rd card.
> 
> I'd like to keep the LLC, so the MSI board is out.


To be honest I don't see the gains you get when getting one of those high-end boards when you cool the chip with that mediocre cooler.

But my vote goes to the Sabertooth for the build quality.
Any of these will give you very similar clocks. It all comes down to the cooling.
But not that if you go water you need to take actions to cool the board properly because of the lack of airflow.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> We need to know what CPU you run as well... If it's a Deneb (955, 965 etc) they typically can't handle memory over around 1700 MHz. Have you changed the memory multiplier to 8x for 1600?
> 
> If changing memory multiplier doesn;t work then the only other choice is raising the FSB/Bus over 200. I think you will need an FSB somewhere around 240 for close to 1600 MHz. You will need to lower you CPU, CPU-NB, and HT Link multipliers when raising the FSB to keep them as close to stock or the OC settings they're at right now.


I have FX 6300

My ram is running slower than i should.
"1336 it should be 1600"

So no matter what i do (changing voltaže to 1,65 or i set multiple on 8 =1600 or even less like than it is now -1066) nothing happen when i click on "save and exit" in bios -- after reboot nothing is changed.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> To be honest I don't see the gains you get when getting one of those high-end boards when you cool the chip with that mediocre cooler.
> 
> But my vote goes to the Sabertooth for the build quality.
> Any of these will give you very similar clocks. It all comes down to the cooling.
> But not that if you go water you need to take actions to cool the board properly because of the lack of airflow.


The point being is I'd like to build for the future, and not the present.

You can trust me when I say, I will be getting a better cooler for this CPU. I know AMD is suppose to be using these AM3+ boards for awhile, it's a good idea "imo" to get the best I can afford. Considering the best, of the best aren't that bad, might as well go for the top.

Yea man, I'm also thinking the Sabertooth. The price is right, and it has everything I'd need without being charged extra for the on board sound.

My case cooling options aren't bad at all. Shouldn't be an issue. Well, assuming I can find them in stock, I'll be getting a sabertooth next week =D.

@*Themisseble* - Do you not have preset profile options for your ram? It should be pretty easy to oc it to the rams stated values. I want to say that messing with the ram multiplier didn't work well for me, and always resulted in a unstable oc.

Make sure you know how to reset your motherboard before getting too deep into messing with ram settings. You can end up with a board that wont' boot, being forced to even pull the CMOS battery, or (preferred) through the jumper.


----------



## Themisseble

I didnt oc in bios... because i had stock cooling on CPU. But now when i bought new CPU cooler for 34€ Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW i am ging for 4,5Ghz.
I just want to run my ram at default settings? what i have to do?

I know that is hard to overclock rams... i am shooting for 1866mzh with ram. but now i just want to get it to default setting...
Right now i cant overclock it because i cant even raise voltages.

Tnx for helping


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> I didnt oc in bios... because i had stock cooling on CPU. But now when i bought new CPU cooler for 34€ Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW i am ging for 4,5Ghz.
> I just want to run my ram at default settings? what i have to do?
> 
> I know that is hard to overclock rams... i am shooting for 1866mzh with ram. but now i just want to get it to default setting...
> Right now i cant overclock it because i cant even raise voltages.
> 
> Tnx for helping


To be honest. The ram you bought is terrible.
1600mhz cl10? That is real slow.

I think you will be better of by selling the kit and getting decent ram. Like 2133mhz cl10 or 1866mhz cl8.

Have you tried updating the motherboard bios though?


----------



## Chargeit

Ocing ram really isn't all that bad. You just want to watch out, setting the wrong timings will result in you having to reset the bios.

I was able to get mine from 1600mhz, to a stable 1833mhz easily enough. I decided to just stick with the preset profile for 1600, since I"m not sure how much of a difference going up to 1833 really makes in practical use.


----------



## Themisseble

CL10 = CL9 in gaming

I just want to run may ram at stock setting.
What i have to do?


----------



## Chargeit

If you go into bios, there should be a setting for ram that has a option to set as profile.

This should set everything up to run at the intended speed. Timing, multiplier, things like that.

I noticed you said you adjusted voltage, I'd be really careful touching anything to do with power, unless you know what it is that you're adjusting.

I think it's under something like "*Extreme memory profile (X.M.P)*" - set this to the desired profile.

If that doesn't help, I'll check out my bios, and give better directions.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ocing ram really isn't all that bad. You just want to watch out, setting the wrong timings will result in you having to reset the bios.
> 
> I was able to get mine from 1600mhz, to a stable 1833mhz easily enough. I decided to just stick with the preset profile for 1600, since I"m not sure how much of a difference going up to 1833 really makes in practical use.


All comes down to the ram themselves IMO.
I have 1866 cl9 Corsair Vengeance, but they clock like ****.
Although the stock speed isn't bad at all.

But for the bios reset thingy, dual-bios FTW.








If I make a bad setting the board takes a few seconds longer to boot and it is back to the working settings.

And just run some benchmarks to see what the difference from the clocks are.
You can try benchmarks on games, like Crysis or whatever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> CL10 = CL9 in gaming
> 
> I just want to run may ram at stock setting.
> What i have to do?


You been smoking?









Where did you learn that? cl10=cl9 in gaming?


----------



## Chargeit

Shoot man, when I set my timings too low, my system wouldn't boot at all. Dual-bios didn't save me there. I had to jump it twice when messing with ocing my ram.

Maybe it's just my board, or ram, or w/e, but, setting timings too low resulted in no response from my system at boot.

I do have Dual-bios.

*I should be ordering that Sabertooth at the end of this week.








Though I'd be much happier







if it were the GPU I was getting...







Damned throttling board.
All in good time I guess.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Shoot man, when I set my timings too low, my system wouldn't boot at all. Dual-bios didn't save me there. I had to jump it twice when messing with ocing my ram.
> 
> Maybe it's just my board, or ram, or w/e, but, setting timings too low resulted in no response from my system at boot.
> 
> I do have Dual-bios.
> 
> *I should be ordering that Sabertooth at the end of this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'd be much happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it were the GPU I was getting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damned throttling board.
> All in good time I guess.


Be sure to post back the differences with the Saber.
Are you getting the Kitty or the regular one btw?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Be sure to post back the differences with the Saber.
> Are you getting the Kitty or the regular one btw?


The regular one, I'm assuming.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877

It's the only AM3+ sabertooth Newegg has.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The regular one, I'm assuming.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877
> 
> It's the only AM3+ sabertooth Newegg has.


Yeah.. that's the kitty.








I am probably going to switch to that board too. Coming from the 990fxa-ud3 rev. 1.0

This is the regular one:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FXGEN3_R20/


----------



## Chargeit

It says they're out of stock, and discontinued...

*Oh, I don't really need the extra PCIe x16. Having duel PCIe x 16 should meet any future needs.

=/ guess it's kitty for me.


----------



## M3TAl

My board has had problems posting when messing with ram, it's at 9-9-9-27 1t 2024 MHz right now.

Board would get stuck in a loop trying boot but one time I let it sit there for a good 5 minutes and it finally corrected itself.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My board has had problems posting when messing with ram, it's at 9-9-9-27 1t 2024 MHz right now.
> 
> Board would get stuck in a loop trying boot but one time I let it sit there for a good 5 minutes and it finally corrected itself.


Maybe it would have booted if I let it sit there. I'm pretty sure I tired it a few times. Resetting the jumper isn't a big deal if you remember your settings. Which I did at the time.

=D

I've changed my mind about getting the Mobo this Friday. I'm going to push that back. I can get the GPU I want not this Friday, but next, and then upgrade my mobo.

SO... I flipped again. I'm still getting the mobo, but, that can wait until I get my new GPU. It will even be a R9 280x, or a HD 7970, depending on the deals atm. Though I am leaning towards the R9 280x.

I'll have a little extra to blow at the end of the month, prefect time to get the GPU.

So, GPU in less then 2 weeks, mobo in 4 - 5 weeks. From there, it's a SSD, water cooler, done until I need to upgrade my GPU.


----------



## M3TAl

Haven't been looking much at the 280x, is it voltage unlocked? If you're going to be over clocking the crap out of the card you want that extra voltage.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Haven't been looking much at the 280x, is it voltage unlocked? If you're going to be over clocking the crap out of the card you want that extra voltage.


I'm not 100%, but I want to say it is. I have a vague memory of reading something mentioning it is.

As the time to buy get closer, like a day or two before, I'll make sure to do more intensive reading on it.

I had thought about getting a 7870 (This would of still given me a better card when xfire didn't work), and going crossfire with my 7850, but, I'm thinking the best idea is to stick to my guns, and get the above mentioned card. Later, I can xfire these if I feel the need.

I still haven't discounted the hd 7970, if there is a deal I just can't pass up. But, it would have to be new, and one hell of a deal.

I can't wait, this 7850 I haven't isn't a bad card, but, I want more. I'm thinking the one I mentioned will easily handle high - ultra @ 1080p w/60+ fps, in any game I throw at it. I tend to stick to lower AA btw, 2 -4, after that I start feeling like games start looking fake. AF x8 ftw.


----------



## Roalith

Just a quicky for anyone interested, I ran into a problem with the GA-990XA. I don't know whether it's specifically with the Samsung 840 (non-Pro) 240gb version, Windows 8.1 and this board, or with all SSDs, but...

I'm running the F14B (Beta) bios (although same was happening on the F13 bios), and after a full fresh Windows 8.1 Pro install, the chipset drivers from Gigabyte's site resulted in my 4k writes benchmarking about 1/60th of what they should be, and my writes being slower than they should be across the board.

After another full fresh install and leaving the default Windows 'storahci' (As AS SSD calls them) drivers in place, everything returned to more or less as it should be. Performance isn't _quite_ where it was with Windows 8 and the proper chipset drivers, but still good enough


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm not 100%, but I want to say it is. I have a vague memory of reading something mentioning it is.
> 
> As the time to buy get closer, like a day or two before, I'll make sure to do more intensive reading on it.
> 
> I had thought about getting a 7870 (This would of still given me a better card when xfire didn't work), and going crossfire with my 7850, but, I'm thinking the best idea is to stick to my guns, and get the above mentioned card. Later, I can xfire these if I feel the need.
> 
> I still haven't discounted the hd 7970, if there is a deal I just can't pass up. But, it would have to be new, and one hell of a deal.
> 
> I can't wait, this 7850 I haven't isn't a bad card, but, I want more. I'm thinking the one I mentioned will easily handle high - ultra @ 1080p w/60+ fps, in any game I throw at it. I tend to stick to lower AA btw, 2 -4, after that I start feeling like games start looking fake. AF x8 ftw.


Everything except Crysis 3







. Destroyer of FPS.

If you end up with a 7970 make sure it's volt unlocked, many of them aren't .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roalith*
> 
> Just a quicky for anyone interested, I ran into a problem with the GA-990XA. I don't know whether it's specifically with the Samsung 840 (non-Pro) 240gb version, Windows 8.1 and this board, or with all SSDs, but...
> 
> I'm running the F14B (Beta) bios (although same was happening on the F13 bios), and after a full fresh Windows 8.1 Pro install, the chipset drivers from Gigabyte's site resulted in my 4k writes benchmarking about 1/60th of what they should be, and my writes being slower than they should be across the board.
> 
> After another full fresh install and leaving the default Windows 'storahci' (As AS SSD calls them) drivers in place, everything returned to more or less as it should be. Performance isn't _quite_ where it was with Windows 8 and the proper chipset drivers, but still good enough


Don't have any experience with 8.1, only 8, or SSD's. Maybe the AMD driver has problems with 8.1? Never understood why there is separate drivers for some hardware between 8 and 8.1. Is the way drivers work between 8 and 8.1 really any different?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Everything except Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Destroyer of FPS.


We pretend that one doesn't exist.

Or you drop the res down to like 800x600, set to ultra, get rid of AA, turn off shadows, and tell everyone your pushing like 120 fps @ultra on Crysis 3. =D

But really, I'd avoid that one like the plague... I don't need a good reason to spend more then the 300 I'm going to spend on this GPU.

*I did put a post on the free Crysis 3 post... I really don't expect to get it. If I do, I'd probably have to get drunk before playing.


----------



## Themisseble

Okey... finnaly my ram at default settings

1 more thing
I have
thermalright true spirit 140
FX 6300 4,6Ghz 1.416 Vcore

What max temp 62C/72C?
What is max safe V for 24/7?

thank you


----------



## M3TAl

How did you get the ram at default finally? Why wasn't it working?

Max temp is 62C for the core, not a motherboard sensor but the sensor for the actual CPU. AMD's max recommended voltage is 1.55 V. Some people with very high end cooling go over this.


----------



## Themisseble

Just benchmarking
and Vcore went about 1.488-1.5V - 4,8Ghz and still this cooler keeps it under 62C ...

I mean this one is better and cheaper than mugen 4


----------



## ReFi

Just bought a GA 970A UD3 today with FX6300 + 4 GB RAM.
I assemblyd the parts, powered up the PC but it could not boot up normally.
I can see the Gigabyte logo for 2 sec on the screen, then PC stuck at blank screen.
Same result if press DEL or F12 button. I cant even enter the (UEFI) bios.

The mobo is rev 3.
I have a ps2 keyboard, 17" CRT Monitor which is connected to a Radeon HD6670 via DVI -> D-SUB adapter.
Maybe bios is not supporting my monitor, dvi->dsub adapter, ps2 keyboard?
Or i bought a totally crap mobo?

Before I cleared the CMOS the PC started to boot the Win7 installer from the connected USB stick if I didn't hit anything on the keyboard.
Hmm maybe this means the mobo could manage the ps2 keyboard...

I am confused and upset.... i have never had this much problem with a PC before...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Just benchmarking
> and Vcore went about 1.488-1.5V - 4,8Ghz and still this cooler keeps it under 62C ...
> 
> I mean this one is better and cheaper than mugen 4


What cooler are you using, and are you being throttled?

Make sure to run some benchmarks. I found if I go over my current oc, i get throttled and lose 20 points on heaven.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFi*
> 
> Just bought a GA 970A UD3 today with FX6300 + 4 GB RAM.
> I assemblyd the parts, powered up the PC but it could not boot up normally.
> I can see the Gigabyte logo for 2 sec on the screen, then PC stuck at blank screen.
> Same result if press DEL or F12 button. I cant even enter the (UEFI) bios.
> 
> The mobo is rev 3.
> I have a ps2 keyboard, 17" CRT Monitor which is connected to a Radeon HD6670 via DVI -> D-SUB adapter.
> Maybe bios is not supporting my monitor, dvi->dsub adapter, ps2 keyboard?
> Or i bought a totally crap mobo?
> 
> Before I cleared the CMOS the PC started to boot the Win7 installer from the connected USB stick if I didn't hit anything on the keyboard.
> Hmm maybe this means the mobo could manage the ps2 keyboard...
> 
> I am confused and upset.... i have never had this much problem with a PC before...


I know I couldn't enter bios when I had a usb game controller hooked up to my system. It did however, boot to windows.

You might want to try with different mouse/keyboards.

Did you remember to hook up your CPU fan? Did you correctly apply thermal paste?

Do you have other ram to try.

Try resetting the bios through the jumper.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What cooler are you using, and are you being throttled?
> 
> Make sure to run some benchmarks. I found if I go over my current oc, i get throttled and lose 20 points on heaven.


I am using
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/true_spirit_140.html?panel=1

With good thermalpaste this cooler is able to keep my CPu under 62C at 1.525V

i bought it only beacuse it was cheap 33€ - compared to noctua NH-D14 70€ so it cost 37€ less --- 50$
I had 4,8Ghz stable i did cinebench R15 and i get near i7 3770k (stock) about 630-640 ... i dont remember cause i didnt save itd.
But i will do benchmark with 5,0Ghz - but i need to get it stable

anythink else?


----------



## M3TAl

Still curious why the ram wasn't working at 1600.


----------



## ReFi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I know I couldn't enter bios when I had a usb game controller hooked up to my system. It did however, boot to windows.
> 
> You might want to try with different mouse/keyboards.
> 
> Did you remember to hook up your CPU fan? Did you correctly apply thermal paste?
> 
> Do you have other ram to try.
> 
> Try resetting the bios through the jumper.


Cpu fan attached and spinning.
I am using original amd cpu cooler at the moment where the thermal paste is pre-applyed.
I had reset the bios already, but not solved the issue.


----------



## M3TAl

Any beep codes from the case speaker?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFi*
> 
> Cpu fan attached and spinning.
> I am using original amd cpu cooler at the moment where the thermal paste is pre-applyed.
> I had reset the bios already, but not solved the issue.


Have you looked on the mobo website to see if the cpu is supported with the current bios version?
Maybe you need to update the bios, had that before myself.


----------



## ReFi

Hah, I have news.
If I remove the CRT monitor cable from the VGA, hitting DEL for 15seconds and then attaching the DSUB cable to the monitor iam in the bios and everything working fine.
***??
Mobo can not support a CRT monitor via DSUB or the mobo is defective?


----------



## Chargeit

It's crazy how picky these dang things can be.

You might want to send a email to the mobo manufacture, and tell them about your problem. See if they have any solutions which don't involve cable pulling.

I had contacted Gigabyte once, and they got back to me with in 24 hours.


----------



## ReFi

I have sent a mail to gigabyte technical support.


----------



## Themisseble

Reset bios with jumper.

Then it should work!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFi*
> 
> Hah, I have news.
> If I remove the CRT monitor cable from the VGA, hitting DEL for 15seconds and then attaching the DSUB cable to the monitor iam in the bios and everything working fine.
> ***??
> Mobo can not support a CRT monitor via DSUB or the mobo is defective?


CRT monitor's still in use?









Have you tried it with an dvi to vga adapter?


----------



## M3TAl

There's still a few CRT's out there. Some gamers still use them for the super fast response times and such.


----------



## ReFi

Bios reset ? ->CMOS cleared already, not worked
Still CRT? -> Sure
DVI to VGA adapter? -> yes Iam using DVI to DSUB adapter

Plus i tested with a LCD via DVI and the mobo worked fine, it has problem only with CRT or any monitor with DSUB (VGA) connector.

Tecnical Service did not reply









I guess I will bring the mobo back to dealer and buy an Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There's still a few CRT's out there. Some gamers still use them for the super fast response times and such.


Before the Samsung LED I use now I've used a Dell Flatt CRT(don't know how its called, with the flat tube) for years. If it had not die on me I would have probably still used it. 1600x1200 75hz.

The CRT's are much nicer on the eyes IMO.
They just lack the brightness and dynamic contrast of today's LED monitors.

But then again today's monitors are dirt cheap compared to the CRT... Well: the Dell I had was about 5 euro's second hand








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReFi*
> 
> Bios reset ? ->CMOS cleared already, not worked
> Still CRT? -> Sure
> DVI to VGA adapter? -> yes Iam using DVI to DSUB adapter
> 
> Plus i tested with a LCD via DVI and the mobo worked fine, it has problem only with CRT or any monitor with DSUB (VGA) connector.
> 
> Tecnical Service did not reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will bring the mobo back to dealer and buy an Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0...


Too bad. But it seems like the only option indeed.
Could just as well be a flaw in board. It should work no problem.


----------



## Themisseble

Does anyone know
max safe temp for FX NB?

If i overclock notheren bridge will be there any improvement in games/aplications?

CPU 52-53C max temp
NB 50-51C max temp

Than you


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Does anyone know
> max safe temp for FX NB?
> 
> If i overclock notheren bridge will be there any improvement in games/aplications?
> 
> CPU 52-53C max temp
> NB 50-51C max temp
> 
> Than you


Are you talking about the cpu-nb?
If so, yes you get improved performance from overclocking that.
Clocking the cpu-nb higher gives more memory bandwidth.


----------



## bala2289

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum. Built a new pc this week. Sorry to bring up the old discussion but still i'm not sure which sensors indicate to what.

Mobo - Gigabyte GA-990XA
Cpu - Fx 8320
Cooler - Cm seidon 120M

I'm using core temp, hwmonitor, speedfan and hwinfo64. Please shed some light on the tmpin0, tmpin1 and tmpin2. Kind of confused here. Anyways none of the temps go past 60 even when overclocked to 4.2 Ghz. But still idle temps looks confusing.

Ran prime95 blend and small ftt for 30 mins temp never crossed 61C.

My cabinet is cooler master k 380.

Fans:

Cabinet front -Intake
Rear intake for radiator in pull mode.
Side panel - CM 120mm intake

Exhaust fans - None (have empty slots for fan in top and bottom of the cabinet)

Current temps.


----------



## M3TAl

Only temp to worry about is Package/CPU0. Keep it under 62C.

Expect an OC of 4.5-4.6 GHz with that cooler, unless your ambient temp is very low then you might get a little higher.


----------



## Themisseble

+How did you overclock you CPU?

What your voltage... VCORE in bios and is LLC on exstreme....

How i did 4,5Ghz
First i disabled all saving power modes in bios
Then i did LLC on high- medium
4,5Ghz = 22,5 *200
Voltage +0,75V
HPC MODE ON! - if you dont give that on your CPU will throthle


----------



## bala2289

Check this prime95 test for 30 mins @stock speed. The temp of cpu/northbridge in hwinfo64 seems to be equal under load. As soon as i stop the workers Cpu temps fall to 28 asap while northbridge stays high for a while. I understand this as i dont have a fan blowing air directly on the NB. While i overclock the temp of the NB will raise even more so what is the max temp of the NB? Is my fan setup correct? I'll be adding a top exhaust soon.

Also note that the Vcore maxed at [email protected] speed. I've set it to auto in the bios. Is it too high?


----------



## Themisseble

1.476 max 55C is your CPu cooler loud? -wih my cooler i get about 58-60 with that voltage. My max is about 1.49-1.5V where i get prime 95 (30min) 62C. I can go higher but even stock is already to much for my GPU.

Do that like a said shoulda be stable with 1.44V 24H in prime 95 - that voltage is for 4,6GHz --- But if you will have 24/7 same speed ... better to have little more voltage...


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> 1.476 max 55C is your CPu cooler loud? -wih my cooler i get about 58-60 with that voltage. My max is about 1.49-1.5V where i get prime 95 (30min) 62C. I can go higher but even stock is already to much for my GPU.
> 
> Do that like a said shoulda be stable with 1.44V 24H in prime 95 - that voltage is for 4,6GHz --- But if you will have 24/7 same speed ... better to have little more voltage...


My cpu cooler is not loud my side panel fan is Lol. While overclocking i disabled all power saving features, enabled HPC. Disabled turbo core. Left vcore at auto.


----------



## Themisseble

Vcore +0,75V
22.5x200

LLC high

should be stable .... but still do 30 or 1H prime95 .... then you can go higher......


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Vcore +0,75V
> 22.5x200
> 
> LLC high
> 
> should be stable .... but still do 30 or 1H prime95 .... then you can go higher......


Vcore 0,075V!! my mistake

V


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Vcore 0,075V!! my mistake
> 
> V


No need to change memory multiplier? corsair vengeance 1600 mhz 8 gb.

Vcore - +0.075 = 1.488
LLC - high
Multiplier = 21.5 x 200 = 4.3 Ghz

Cpu idle temp average = 31C

As soon as i started small ftt in prime95 continous beeps from the motherboard. Stopped the workers. What could be the reason?

Cpu max reached 63C could be motherboard warning?


----------



## Themisseble

Then give +0.05 vcore LLC high
Multiple 22,5x200 =4,5Ghz

I have FX6300 +0,075 LLC high = vcore 1.416 -1.44 - prime 95 jumping between 1.428-1.44V

I mean your CPu should reach 4,5Ghz - Vcore 1.45V

Jep it is motherboard warning


----------



## Themisseble

More OC memory means CPU unstable... If you want to go over 4,5Ghz then you should OC NB to 2200 or even 2400...


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Then give +0.05 vcore LLC high
> Multiple 22,5x200 =4,5Ghz
> 
> I have FX6300 +0,075 LLC high = vcore 1.416 -1.44 - prime 95 jumping between 1.428-1.44V
> 
> I mean your CPu should reach 4,5Ghz - Vcore 1.45V
> 
> Jep it is motherboard warning


Nope still motherboard warning. Max 63C as soon as prime95 ftt started. Idle temps have also increased.
Vcore- +0.050 = 1.464
LLC - high
multiplier - 22.5x200 = 4.5 ghz
Check the vcore max it reached 1.536.

I dont want to cross 4.5 Ghz. I think even 4.5 is too much coz of the current lack of exhaust fan.


----------



## M3TAl

My board has never beeped. What do you have the warning temp set to?


----------



## Themisseble

look at your voltage?

maximum 1.53V -lower you voltage
(that violtage is enought for 4,7GHz-4,9Ghz or even with good chip 5ghz

LLC on high


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My board has never beeped. What do you have the warning temp set to?


Warning set at 70C.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> look at your voltage?
> 
> maximum 1.53V -lower you voltage
> (that violtage is enought for 4,7GHz-4,9Ghz or even with good chip 5ghz
> 
> LLC on high


Had set it to +0.050. Vcore was at 1.464 but while prime test it increased to 1.53. Is it coz of high llc?
Now have reduced it to +0.025. Cpu-z shows 1.440 V.
Prime95 small ftt ran for like 30 secs and then warning again. This time Max vcore hit 1.512V. Max cpu temp 67C.


----------



## M3TAl

Try raising the warning temp higher.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Try raising the warning temp higher.


The temp in bios is socket temp right? Set it to 80C?


----------



## M3TAl

Ya it's socket temp. Just worry about keeping the core under 62C.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ya it's socket temp. Just worry about keeping the core under 62C.


what is NB max temp?


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> what is NB max temp?


NB is tmpin1 right? @stock always 3-4C higher than cpu. Idles @32-35. After overclocking to 4.5 while running prime95 it reached 54C and average was 45C. I'm at office now will go home in the morning and reduce Vcore and try again.

What should be Vcore? Seems like should be undervolting it or reduce llc to medium.


----------



## Chargeit

0 - Mobo

1 - NB

2 - CPU socket

I'd personally suggest being wary of LLC set high. From what I understand, it can spike your system, and go well over the safe voltage levels.

In a matter of fact, I saw it do that to my system, when I was still experimenting with it. I forget what it spiked to, but, it was more voltage then I'd feel safe applying.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> NB is tmpin1 right? @stock always 3-4C higher than cpu. Idles @32-35. After overclocking to 4.5 while running prime95 it reached 54C and average was 45C. I'm at office now will go home in the morning and reduce Vcore and try again.
> 
> What should be Vcore? Seems like should be undervolting it or reduce llc to medium.


Look
LLC is good thing for my CPU.

My CPU is more stable if i have high LLC.

So if you have +0.05 LLC High ther will be same vcore in prime 95 as +0.075 LLc medium...

LLC means that AT iddle will use less power so vcore will be like 1.404 - load 50% 1.428 - load 100% 1.44vcore
LLC medium with +0.075vcore at iddle 1.428 - load 50% 1.428 - load 100% 1.44 vcore

or something like that - But main that my CPu is more stable with lower vcore and higher LLC then higher vcore and lower LLC


----------



## Chargeit

I'm just warning you, LLC, if set too high, can spike your system. I don't think it should be fully disabled (I don't even have that option on my board), I just don't think it should be set to high, unless you're damned sure your mobo can handle the possible voltage spikes.

Be sure to keep a close eye on your voltage for awhile. It may, or may not show up while running Prime, but it can still happen.


----------



## Themisseble

I know this is little off-topic but what is the difference between ram CL7-CL8-CL9 at same speed?
does any1 know samo good benchmarks

and are these good rams?
Crucial 4GB PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL8 Ballistix Tactical

They are less exspensive than CL9 rams


----------



## Chargeit

From what I understand, CL isn't going to give you that noticeable of a difference, assuming you're not using a on board GPU.

I'd stick with 9 and lower CL.

Think sweet spot as being 9CL / 1600, timing 9-9-9-24. If you've got that, you're not likely to be missing much. Unless of course, you're using on board GPU.

It looks good. I mean, if you double it, that makes it 100 bucks for 8gb. Not what I'd consider cheap for ram. Good timing, good CL, and low voltage.

They're other things to consider, which might not make itself apparent until you can test it, such as read/write speeds. It might have fine read speeds, but the write might be crap.

Search around


----------



## Themisseble

I found something every usefull

First i thought that Intel sandy/haswell/ivy have very strong single core performance.

But then i started to play torchlight II - single thread game ... and it worked better than on i5 ivy

Something that i cant believe...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> I know this is little off-topic but what is the difference between ram CL7-CL8-CL9 at same speed?
> does any1 know samo good benchmarks
> 
> and are these good rams?
> Crucial 4GB PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL8 Ballistix Tactical
> 
> They are less exspensive than CL9 rams




(CAS / Frequency (MHz)) × 1000 = X ns

From Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR3_SDRAM#Latencies

That table is some various timings and speeds I've been able to hit with my Mushkin Redlines, except the 10-10-10. Made that one up just to see the result.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> I found something every usefull
> 
> First i thought that Intel sandy/haswell/ivy have very strong single core performance.
> 
> But then i started to play torchlight II - single thread game ... and it worked better than on i5 ivy
> 
> Something that i cant believe...


Yea, I don't get where people claim these CPUs don't preform well.

With my 7850, I smoke say "Borderlands 2", *max @1080p, getting 80 fps+. It goes up to 110, down to 65 in towns, I'd say average of 84. It did drop once (and only once), to 42 - 45, in a large battle with tons of explosions and crap, where the enemies kept on re-spawning, and increasing in number until a time ran out. I'm not sure it wouldn't of dropped with just about any system.

The reason I mention that game, is because from reading Intel/Nvidia people, you'd of thought I was going to be getting 30fps if I were lucky in the thing. I really didn't expect to be able to run the game at such high fps, let alone maxed.

I guess it helps prove that haters going to hate.

* I have AF x8 , not x16. close enough.

Checking out the game, I'm pulling way more then 65 in town. More like 75 - 120


----------



## M3TAl

What's funny is you're getting much better fps in Bl2 than me. I drop into the 30's.

8350 4.68 GHz 7870 XT 1125/1500 1080p everything on/maxed out except physx off.

The gpu usage is usually below 80% too


----------



## Chargeit

That's odd. Yea, I get great fps in it.

Are you running mods or anything?

Do you have Radon pro going? Also, I did say I'm running AF @ x8, not 16. I don't see how that would make such a difference though. Ummm... I don't tend to run much in the background while I'm playing, shouldn't be much of an issue though.

Didn't you say your GPU gets hot? Maybe it's GPU throttling? My temps running it, with vsync off, is 60 - 64. Sub 60 with it on.

Do you have anything set to limit frame? I was playing without any type of frame limit. I noticed that when I turn on Vsync, then I do dip to 52 or so. I just started playing with vsync in this game, only to keep my GPU under 60c.


----------



## M3TAl

GPU hits 50-60C (have a Kuhler 620 on it) VRM's hit 80C but those don't throttle until after 100C. Maybe it's because I'm on Windows 8. No mods or anything, HWiNFO64 and Afterburner OSD are always on 24/7.

I've messed around with all the different framerate settings, smoothed, capped, unlimited etc... Even edited the smoothed frame to be 72 and min 60. Anytime looking over a large area it drops below 40fps. I do have some pretty crazy guns with tons of effects and high fire rate. Definitely drops into the 30's when gunzerking with those.

When looking at those very large open areas in the sub 40's I'm usually playing with my friend with an 8350 at 4.8 GHz and a 6850... We usually have about the same fps in those areas lol... Doesn't really make much sense..

The game is Nvidia favored though. On the original Borderlands (uses the same exact graphics engine with a few less extra graphics options, think it's unreal engine 3), I had an 8800GT, the card died. Replaced it with a 5770 which is a decent amount faster than an 8800GT. The game ran worse on the 5770.


----------



## Chargeit

It has to be a combination of, no frame limiting, playing single player, and having network set to offline while playing.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> look at your voltage?
> 
> maximum 1.53V -lower you voltage
> (that violtage is enought for 4,7GHz-4,9Ghz or even with good chip 5ghz
> 
> LLC on high


Done







Changed Vcore to - 0.025 and set llc to medium.
Vcore set @ 1.392 + 0.050 = 1.440
Multiplier = 22.5x200 = 4.5 Ghz

Ran prime95 for 10 mins max temp was 60C. Changed the side panel intake fan to exhaust







Next step overclock NB? Ram?


----------



## M3TAl

Take cpu-nb to 2400 or 2600 MHz. For the memory either keep them at stock MHz and drop the timings as much as possible or keep stock timings and push the MHz up.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Take cpu-nb to 2400 or 2600 MHz. For the memory either keep them at stock MHz and drop the timings as much as possible or keep stock timings and push the MHz up.


Changed NB to 2400 no issues. Changed to 2600 system didnt boot







reverted to 2400.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> Changed NB to 2400 no issues. Changed to 2600 system didnt boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverted to 2400.


Ran amd overdrive stability test system hung after 5 mins.


----------



## M3TAl

Did you increase voltage on cpu-nb?


----------



## Chargeit

I played some borderlands 2 with the vsync.

Yea, it did drop during some of the larger explosions (such as blowing up a bandit car, while right on top of it) , into the 40's. It wasn't noticeable, and easy to miss. I found a few views where it dropped into the mid-50's. Again, not noticeable.

I'll check it out later without the Vsync, like I had been playing. I'm curious if it still drops as low. I really don't think it does, though, I could of easily missed it, since it happens so quickly.








Will be ordering my new R9 280x at the end of the week. Can't wait to see how that one works out.







I'm going to go for the ASUS one, really hope that sob is in stock when it comes time to order.

I'm going to push my new mobo back, until after Christmas. Since I plan on also getting a SSD, and water cooler, I don't see any point in ripping my system apart 3 times to put them in (or messing with os for mobo/SSD). I'll do all of that together. So, after this I'm going to get some doped up ram (16gb), and then put off my other upgrades until after the holidays.

Though, like everything else it's not written in stone. I might get better fans, and save ram for later. Not sure about anything, expect the fact I'm buying the new GPU.


----------



## M3TAl

In Overlook, and many other places, when viewing a somewhat wide/open area typically drop to around 40 fps. Afterburner OSD didn't show up for some reason, but in that pic in Overlook I was getting 38-42 fps


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I went and checked it out. Dropped to like 44 - 50 depending.

I'm surprised I hadn't noticed a spot drop FPS like that before. Not that I'd consider that much of an issue.

Worth noting, I'm at AFx8, and FOV 90.

*I changed all settings to the same as yours, and am reading 39 - 45. Sounds right, lighting conditions I'm sure can alter this, and room for error. I did have to hunt for anything under 41.


----------



## M3TAl

Thing is it's not just going up on roofs and staring into the vast open landscape lol... Obviously when playing Bl2 I don't normally do that. But these fps drops happen a lot during normal play. Even just walking around in Sanctuary it will drop into the 40's.

BF3 runs wonderfully though. Typically 50-80 fps on ultra 2xMSAA HBAO 1080P. GPU usage typically 96-99%. Sometimes dropping into the low 90's.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> Ran amd overdrive stability test system hung after 5 mins.


Hey,

You are going too fast.
First make your way to a stable cpu overclock before you mess with anything else.

You ran 10 minutes of prime.. I take it that was smallFFTs?
If so, make sure you also run prime blend for at least 6 hours.

Now you are messing with other settings and you get error's but you can't tell which part of the system is generating them...


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Take cpu-nb to 2400 or 2600 MHz. For the memory either keep them at stock MHz and drop the timings as much as possible or keep stock timings and push the MHz up.










Nope .. Having one more issue now. Since i made the side intake as exhaust it suffocates the graphic card behind it. IMO not enough air for the gfx card. Temperature of gfx spikes to 65+ while playing bf3 and lags like hell even system crashed once. Will stop the exhaust fan and try again before messing with the NB voltage. Again how much voltage to increase?


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> You are going too fast.
> First make your way to a stable cpu overclock before you mess with anything else.
> 
> You ran 10 minutes of prime.. I take it that was smallFFTs?
> If so, make sure you also run prime blend for at least 6 hours.
> 
> Now you are messing with other settings and you get error's but you can't tell which part of the system is generating them...


Yeah bro too fast. Will do a long prime95 test tomorrow morning, will be leaving for office now.


----------



## Themisseble

Do at least 10H

I had 1.416 Vcore for 4,6Ghz --- 1 core - error in 30min/ 2core - error in 3H / 4 of them were stable for 8H+ --- but cause my brother does here heavy rendering -- CPu must do prime 95 for 24H --- usualy i do about 10-12H then i set voltage little higher..... to have maximum CPU stability...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Thing is it's not just going up on roofs and staring into the vast open landscape lol... Obviously when playing Bl2 I don't normally do that. But these fps drops happen a lot during normal play. Even just walking around in Sanctuary it will drop into the 40's.
> 
> BF3 runs wonderfully though. Typically 50-80 fps on ultra 2xMSAA HBAO 1080P. GPU usage typically 96-99%. Sometimes dropping into the low 90's.


I don't know.

In Sanctuary I haven't noticed sub 60. I did pay a lot of attention to the fps in that city, since I've spent a lot of time in there. I guess it happens, and I just don't notice. That must mean it happens quickly, and I'm not annoyed by it.

Like I said, I was surprised that I dropped to 40 in the city you mentioned. The only time before that I had seen 40 fps (other then loading), is in a really large battle with hyperion bots that kept respawning (That battle was in overlook).

*Well, one thing I'd say our outlook result show, is that the limiting factor there is the memory bandwidth (both GPU 256), not GPU / CPU speed. Which makes sense, since there isn't much going on. My using windows 7, compared to your windows 8, must be what resulted in me seeming to having slightly higher fps. I tried to find a 38, and just couldn't, it really wanted to be 41+.

*I don't have BF3, well, not for the PC. I received it for free as part of "PlayStation Plus".

1 - 2 weeks of blend is what would be considered "OCD". Not a healthy practice "IMO".
|
|
v


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> Yeah bro too fast. Will do a long prime95 test tomorrow morning, will be leaving for office now.


Ok sir.

But first set the NB clocks back to stock to rule out that being unstable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Do at least 10H
> 
> I had 1.416 Vcore for 4,6Ghz --- 1 core - error in 30min/ 2core - error in 3H / 4 of them were stable for 8H+ --- but cause my brother does here heavy rendering -- CPu must do prime 95 for 24H --- usualy i do about 10-12H then i set voltage little higher..... to have maximum CPU stability...


Yeah more is usually better. But comparing it with his 10 minute run 6 hours is quiet long.









It's mostly advised to run the blend as long as the longest session of heavy load you will usually use.
Like when you do rendering for like 10 hours in a row, do 10 hours blend(at least).
Or when the system is mostly used for gaming and the typical session is 8 hours, run blend that long(at least).

Some guys run blend for as long as 1-2 weeks non-stop. But that's a bit overkill to me.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Some guys run blend for as long as 1-2 weeks non-stop. But that's a bit overkill to me.


they must be hardcore gamers/streamers


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope .. Having one more issue now. Since i made the side intake as exhaust it suffocates the graphic card behind it. IMO not enough air for the gfx card. Temperature of gfx spikes to 65+ while playing bf3 and lags like hell even system crashed once. Will stop the exhaust fan and try again before messing with the NB voltage. Again how much voltage to increase?


NB and CPU-NB are two different things. Don't mess with NB voltage. Raise CPU-NB voltage until it's stable. Same as when raising CPU clock. Will probably need well over +1 V for 2600 MHz CPU-NB.

I drop CPU and Ram back to stock when testing CPU-NB OC's. That way you know it's the CPU-NB giving you problems. Also stress testing with something like Intel Burn Test with a large amount of memory catches CPU-NB instability faster. Use as much Ram as possible, it stresses the CPU-NB more.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ok sir.
> 
> But first set the NB clocks back to stock to rule out that being unstable.
> Yeah more is usually better. But comparing it with his 10 minute run 6 hours is quiet long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mostly advised to run the blend as long as the longest session of heavy load you will usually use.
> Like when you do rendering for like 10 hours in a row, do 10 hours blend(at least).
> Or when the system is mostly used for gaming and the typical session is 8 hours, run blend that long(at least).
> 
> Some guys run blend for as long as 1-2 weeks non-stop. But that's a bit overkill to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Do at least 10H
> 
> I had 1.416 Vcore for 4,6Ghz --- 1 core - error in 30min/ 2core - error in 3H / 4 of them were stable for 8H+ --- but cause my brother does here heavy rendering -- CPu must do prime 95 for 24H --- usualy i do about 10-12H then i set voltage little higher..... to have maximum CPU stability...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> NB and CPU-NB are two different things. Don't mess with NB voltage. Raise CPU-NB voltage until it's stable. Same as when raising CPU clock. Will probably need well over +1 V for 2600 MHz CPU-NB.
> 
> I drop CPU and Ram back to stock when testing CPU-NB OC's. That way you know it's the CPU-NB giving you problems. Also stress testing with something like Intel Burn Test with a large amount of memory catches CPU-NB instability faster. Use as much Ram as possible, it stresses the CPU-NB more.


Starting fresh guys. Reverted everything back.

Multiplier - 22.5 x 200 = 4.5Ghz
LLC - Medium
Vcore - -0.025 = 1.392V Max = 1.440V

Running prime95 blend test for 8 hours.
Will test Core speed today. Tomorrow NB


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> Starting fresh guys. Reverted everything back.
> 
> Multiplier - 22.5 x 200 = 4.5Ghz
> LLC - Medium
> Vcore - -0.025 = 1.392V Max = 1.440V
> 
> Running prime95 blend test for 8 hours.
> Will test Core speed today. Tomorrow NB


Alright, good luck.

And it is better to leave the system alone when it is blending.


----------



## Mudball3

Moved to the 990fxa thread.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Alright, good luck.
> 
> And it is better to leave the system alone when it is blending.


yeah just checking the temps. Been 5 hours no errors until now. Temp is around 55-60 rarely spiking to 65 once. At 4.5 GHz the system crashes in 1 sec after starting blend test. It only works in small ftt test. Reduced speed to 4.3ghz. No issues since then. Will be running it for another hour.


----------



## bala2289

Done







6 hours of blend @ 4.3 ghz.


----------



## Themisseble

U get 65C with that low volatge?
what CPu cooler you use?

Can u do amd Overdrive benchmark?


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> U get 65C with that low volatge?
> what CPu cooler you use?
> 
> Can u do amd Overdrive benchmark?


cooler master seidon 120m. I've been telling you guys since 3 days that cooling is not adequate in my case. You guys are only concerned about clock speed







also it doesn't Boot at the first try. Switches off for couple of secs then boots. I know this is coz of some wrong settings. Don't know which one. Frequency and core voltage are the only settings we ve messed with.

Benchmark results.


----------



## Themisseble

thank

i get 10800 FX 6300 (4,5Ghz)

If you want to get 4,5Ghz u will have to push voltage further...

I had same problem.... At 1.44 voltage
just try with LLC- extreme should be stable..

On stock - for the first time prime 95 in-place large FFT only stable for 6Hours... then next test it passed 24H
I think that more test than u do with same voltages your cpu gets more stable....

First time large FFT 4,5GHz max 1.44Vcore - stable only 10min .... BUT now more then 10H

.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> thank
> 
> i get 10800 FX 6300 (4,5Ghz)
> 
> If you want to get 4,5Ghz u will have to push voltage further...
> 
> I had same problem.... At 1.44 voltage
> just try with LLC- extreme should be stable..
> 
> On stock - for the first time prime 95 in-place large FFT only stable for 6Hours... then next test it passed 24H
> I think that more test than u do with same voltages your cpu gets more stable....
> 
> First time large FFT 4,5GHz max 1.44Vcore - stable only 10min .... BUT now more then 10H
> 
> .


Before overclocking further dont you think we should do something for the temperature?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> Before overclocking further dont you think we should do something for the temperature?


You are correct.
It's already pushing it for you. I wouldn't go any further if I were you.

How old is your Seidon? Maybe you can sell it and get the 240m or a Corsair equivalent?
My h100 can do about 4.7 with my 8320. Maybe higher but for me it is the board holding me back.
Having a hard time getting it stable with this ud3 rev. 1.0


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You are correct.
> It's already pushing it for you. I wouldn't go any further if I were you.
> 
> How old is your Seidon? Maybe you can sell it and get the 240m or a Corsair equivalent?
> My h100 can do about 4.7 with my 8320. Maybe higher but for me it is the board holding me back.
> Having a hard time getting it stable with this ud3 rev. 1.0










Everything in this Rig is brand new except for the gfx card. My case wont fit dual radiator coolers. Cooler master K 380. Should ve got a full tower case









Cant afford anything more for a few months. Already spent 730$ in this setup. I'm in India i'm paying 30%+ for all components to hell with import duties.









Fx 8320 - 160$
GB xa990 ud3 - 180$
CM seidon 120M - 78$
CM k380 - 67$
cor vengeance 8gb - 88$
seagate 1 tb - 65$
corsair gs600 - 98$

Total - 736$


----------



## Themisseble

heh
In my country the cheapest FX 8320 cost 145€ that is 200$ (tax is included) - i get it from GER for 127€ - 175$

Yep you should be able to get 4,8Ghz 24/7 --- but i dont reccomend you for that you need to have a good chip.

If my CPU cooler thermalright true spirit 140 manage to keep more than 1.5Vcore under 60-62C ... then seidon 240...


----------



## Nilfheimr

Hello.

I've got a problem with my 990x-UD3 , rev 1.4 . My 8320 stock cooler (yes , the 5000+ rpm one ) won't run over 3500 rpm no matter if I enable or disable fan control in bios. I did manage to get it to run at up to 5200 rpm for one night while messing with ET6 but not the following day.

At 58 degrees full load it will still hold at 3500 even if I set it to 100% in ET6 . Any ideas ? I don't mind the noise level , but I wouldn't mind a few degrees less or 100-200 Mhz more ( running a 4300 at 4.2 Ghz , 1.38v )

Edit : bios version f14b , tried f13 as well.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> cooler master seidon 120m. I've been telling you guys since 3 days that cooling is not adequate in my case. You guys are only concerned about clock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also it doesn't Boot at the first try. Switches off for couple of secs then boots. I know this is coz of some wrong settings. Don't know which one. Frequency and core voltage are the only settings we ve messed with.
> 
> Benchmark results.


It's normal to reboot.

It boots.
Bios tells it what the oc settings are.
It then reboots, applying the settings.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilfheimr*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I've got a problem with my 990x-UD3 , rev 1.4 . My 8320 stock cooler (yes , the 5000+ rpm one ) won't run over 3500 rpm no matter if I enable or disable fan control in bios. I did manage to get it to run at up to 5200 rpm for one night while messing with ET6 but not the following day.
> 
> At 58 degrees full load it will still hold at 3500 even if I set it to 100% in ET6 . Any ideas ? I don't mind the noise level , but I wouldn't mind a few degrees less or 100-200 Mhz more ( running a 4300 at 4.2 Ghz , 1.38v )
> 
> Edit : bios version f14b , tried f13 as well.


Get a new cooler


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilfheimr*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I've got a problem with my 990x-UD3 , rev 1.4 . My 8320 stock cooler (yes , the 5000+ rpm one ) won't run over 3500 rpm no matter if I enable or disable fan control in bios. I did manage to get it to run at up to 5200 rpm for one night while messing with ET6 but not the following day.
> 
> At 58 degrees full load it will still hold at 3500 even if I set it to 100% in ET6 . Any ideas ? I don't mind the noise level , but I wouldn't mind a few degrees less or 100-200 Mhz more ( running a 4300 at 4.2 Ghz , 1.38v )
> 
> Edit : bios version f14b , tried f13 as well.


ET6 is... garbage IMO. I would uninstall it immediately. Make sure CPU_FAN is set to PWM and try Speed Fan. http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> It's normal to reboot.
> 
> It boots.
> Bios tells it what the oc settings are.
> It then reboots, applying the settings.


Oh didnt know that. Thanks


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> thank
> 
> i get 10800 FX 6300 (4,5Ghz)
> 
> If you want to get 4,5Ghz u will have to push voltage further...
> 
> I had same problem.... At 1.44 voltage
> just try with LLC- extreme should be stable..
> 
> On stock - for the first time prime 95 in-place large FFT only stable for 6Hours... then next test it passed 24H
> I think that more test than u do with same voltages your cpu gets more stable....
> 
> First time large FFT 4,5GHz max 1.44Vcore - stable only 10min .... BUT now more then 10H
> 
> .


I changed LLC to high and while playing battlefield 4 the temps raised to 128C Lol maybe for a sec or two. Voltage spiked to 2.220V. Will revert it back to medium.


----------



## M3TAl

What? 128C and 2.2V? That's insane. There's no way it should be doing that.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What? 128C and 2.2V? That's insane. There's no way it should be doing that.


Maybe wrong values in hwmonitor? Now in medium llc.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> I changed LLC to high and while playing battlefield 4 the temps raised to 128C Lol maybe for a sec or two. Voltage spiked to 2.220V. Will revert it back to medium.


Wasn't I warning you about setting LLC to high?

Be careful with LLC.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Wasn't I warning you about setting LLC to high?
> 
> Be careful with LLC.


Yeah now seems to be fine in medium.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> Yeah now seems to be fine in medium.


Cool.

You may end up having to rework your oc.

Might want to run some more prime.


----------



## M3TAl

I've used Extreme LLC on a 970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3. There's no way it's giving you 2.2V. Something wrong with the sensors or program.

Also TMPIN0 is motherboard sensor, basically a case ambient temp. It shows -124C in your pic... Either the sensor is wonky or the software is. Again only thing to worry about it the core temp, keep it under 62C.


----------



## Nilfheimr

If you had 2.2v spikes and 128C it would either let the smoke out or shut down. More likely the sensors glitched - I had that happening on the FXA .

@Themisseble : I really don't want to invest more in this one , it's just a spare pc I use for overnight COMSOL simulations and such. I do have a H80 on my 8320 and I'm more than happy with it.

@M3TAl :

Yeap , ET6 is one of the worse utilities I've seen , but I gave it a try to see if it would work. Obviously , it didn't. I've tried SpeedFan and while it did allow me to control the fan from 0 to 3500 rpm , it still wouldn't go over. Oh well , at least it's cold enough not to worry about - 58ish C on socket and 52C on package after a two hour inplace-FFT Prime95.


----------



## M3TAl

Never used the stock cooler before so unfortunately not sure what else to try.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> You may end up having to rework your oc.
> 
> Might want to run some more prime.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've used Extreme LLC on a 970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3. There's no way it's giving you 2.2V. Something wrong with the sensors or program.
> 
> Also TMPIN0 is motherboard sensor, basically a case ambient temp. It shows -124C in your pic... Either the sensor is wonky or the software is. Again only thing to worry about it the core temp, keep it under 62C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilfheimr*
> 
> If you had 2.2v spikes and 128C it would either let the smoke out or shut down. More likely the sensors glitched - I had that happening on the FXA .
> 
> @Themisseble : I really don't want to invest more in this one , it's just a spare pc I use for overnight COMSOL simulations and such. I do have a H80 on my 8320 and I'm more than happy with it.
> 
> @M3TAl :
> 
> Yeap , ET6 is one of the worse utilities I've seen , but I gave it a try to see if it would work. Obviously , it didn't. I've tried SpeedFan and while it did allow me to control the fan from 0 to 3500 rpm , it still wouldn't go over. Oh well , at least it's cold enough not to worry about - 58ish C on socket and 52C on package after a two hour inplace-FFT Prime95.


Thought so will run hwinfo along with hwmonitor. Lets check again.


----------



## Nilfheimr

You could try amd overdrive , but don't mess with any settings cause it sometimes go nuts and you might end as I did with 1.8v on your ram. Don't press any buttons and u should be safe . For my fx mobo it was the only software that would read the same on the rails as my fluke.


----------



## Chargeit

I agree that 128c and 2.2V sounds off, but, I wouldn't totally disregard it as a false read.

I'm sure it's off, but, by how much.

Be wary of LLC extreme, and setting your own voltage high.

I've seen my CPU spike 255c, and other crazy temps that couldn't of happened. This however has never been accompanied by such a high V reading.

The only time I've had high temperature, and high Voltage meet up, was when using LLC extreme.

It's your hardware, and you'll be the one replacing it if it fries.

I wonder if your Voltage didn't spike, and then throw off your temp readings? Just a thought.


----------



## Dromihetes

I am so glad i got rid of my 970A-UD3 v1.0.No f... updates for that version for months
Gigabyte has dropped the ball with this AM3+ boards.
They now force you to buy the same board in the so called revisions ,instead of installing proper BIOS chips to allow BIOS updates.
Started to like the Gigabyte boys ,but the strategy they use to increase production is wrong .


----------



## M3TAl

Besides LLC (which no BIOS update will ever get you) what was wrong with the board/BIOS?


----------



## Dromihetes

Huge boot times ,SATA performance issues ,CPU throttling ,strange issues with the USB 3 controllers intermitently dissapearing ,no AHCI driver support for XP
LLC is one thing lack of BIOS update is another and this board in v1.0 needed updates believe me.
Overall the feeling of using a BETA product.
By default AM3+ CPU-s will not work properly on it in spite of the sticker on the box.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea man. I have rev 3 of the board, and I've dealt with CPU throttling this whole time. By this point, I'm sure even the board is f-ed, or I got stuck with a crap CPU. I'm leaning towards the board.

I'm going to be replacing it soon. Was going to be my next upgrade, but, will wait until after the holidays, and upgrade SSD, Cooler, and board all at the same time.

I haven't had any of your other issues though, luckily.

I'm not going to say all 970A-UD3 boards are crap, but, the one I have seems to be more mouse then lion. Guess you can't win them all.


----------



## M3TAl

All I know is my two rev 1.1's run great. So does my friend's 1.1.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> All I know is my two rev 1.1's run great. So does my friend's 1.1.


Someones got to get the lemons.

I never did look into getting a fan to point at the VRM. I do have a 92mm fan sitting around that would most likely do the job, but it's Raidmax... Never trust Raidmax.

I'll be ordering my new GPU Friday (Assuming it's in stock). When I replace it, I'll see if I can't find a way to get that 92mm fan to hit my VRM.

I'll run some prime, and see if by cooling the VRM better, it stops the throttling. It took 20 min for me to start throttling last time I ran prime at my current OC. If I were to go over my current OC, it would start throttling quickly.

Regardless, I'll be replacing this mobo. I think a fan dedicated to my VRM is excessive at my current voltage.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilfheimr*
> 
> You could try amd overdrive , but don't mess with any settings cause it sometimes go nuts and you might end as I did with 1.8v on your ram. Don't press any buttons and u should be safe . For my fx mobo it was the only software that would read the same on the rails as my fluke.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I agree that 128c and 2.2V sounds off, but, I wouldn't totally disregard it as a false read.
> 
> I'm sure it's off, but, by how much.
> 
> Be wary of LLC extreme, and setting your own voltage high.
> 
> I've seen my CPU spike 255c, and other crazy temps that couldn't of happened. This however has never been accompanied by such a high V reading.
> 
> The only time I've had high temperature, and high Voltage meet up, was when using LLC extreme.
> 
> It's your hardware, and you'll be the one replacing it if it fries.
> 
> I wonder if your Voltage didn't spike, and then throw off your temp readings? Just a thought.


Set the LLC to regular everything seems to be normal now. Max voltage during bf4 was 1.416V and temp was 55C.
While booting the system it reboots once to set the new OC settings right?
Mine reboots twice lol. What does that mean?


----------



## Chargeit

Booting 3 times?

So is it,

Turn on power / Boot
restart
Boot
restart
Boot

Or is it

Turn on power / Boot
restart
Boot / says it can't start with current bios settings
restart
Boot

I'm wondering if your dual bios is kicking in? Like I had mentioned, if you did your oc with the LLC set to extreme, your oc is most likely dependent on the LLC extreme, and may have to be redone.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> Set the LLC to regular everything seems to be normal now. Max voltage during bf4 was 1.416V and temp was 55C.
> While booting the system it reboots once to set the new OC settings right?
> Mine reboots twice lol. What does that mean?


What's your ambient? Temp seems a little high for that low of voltage. In BF4 Beta I was topping out around 52-55C (depending on ambient) with ambients between 26-29C and max voltage of 1.456V.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Booting 3 times?
> 
> So is it,
> 
> Turn on power / Boot
> restart
> Boot
> restart
> Boot
> 
> Or is it
> 
> Turn on power / Boot
> restart
> Boot / says it can't start with current bios settings
> restart
> Boot
> 
> I'm wondering if your dual bios is kicking in? Like I had mentioned, if you did your oc with the LLC set to extreme, your oc is most likely dependent on the LLC extreme, and may have to be redone.


What is the difference between 1 & 2 ? both seems alike. This is what happens.
Boot
Restart
restart.
It depends some times 1 restart. Not sure how settings affect this behavior. LLC is set as regular. Never set it on extreme.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What's your ambient? Temp seems a little high for that low of voltage. In BF4 Beta I was topping out around 52-55C (depending on ambient) with ambients between 26-29C and max voltage of 1.456V.


Ambient? Tmpin0? its around +-35. Air flow is not optimized. No exhaust fan







Thats why.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> What is the difference between 1 & 2 ? both seems alike. This is what happens.
> Boot
> Restart
> restart.
> It depends some times 1 restart. Not sure how settings affect this behavior. LLC is set as regular. Never set it on extreme.


Turn on power / Boot
restart
Boot
restart
Boot

Or is it

Turn on power / Boot
restart
Boot / says it can't start with current bios settings

> Do you see bios starting, but then saying it can't start with current settings. From what you posted about, it doesn't sound like that.
restart
Boot

*** Ambient ---> He means, what is your room temp? Like in your house. I for instance, keep my AC @ 68, but, I bet it gets 72 - 74 in my computer room (maybe higher if I'm heavy gaming).


----------



## M3TAl

Ya talking about the temp in the room. I've got a cheap sensor in here says 79F/26.1C right now. Gaming gets it to 83-85F/28-29C. Hottest room







AC's on 77F and it's 77F outside right now with 100% humidity.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Turn on power / Boot
> restart
> Boot
> restart
> Boot
> 
> Or is it
> 
> Turn on power / Boot
> restart
> Boot / says it can't start with current bios settings
> 
> > Do you see bios starting, but then saying it can't start with current settings. From what you posted about, it doesn't sound like that.
> restart
> Boot
> 
> *** Ambient ---> He means, what is your room temp? Like in your house. I for instance, keep my AC @ 68, but, I bet it gets 72 - 74 in my computer room (maybe higher if I'm heavy gaming).


No i dont see bios while first boot and 1st reboot. Only the last time. Even posts only the last time. Ambient maybe 25 in the daytime/less than 20 in the night.


----------



## Chargeit

-_-

Damned Newegg is still out of

*ASUS R9 280X DirectCU II TOP*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121803

I've done a fair amount of research, and I'm going to have to say, without a doubt this is the R9 280x to get. It comes with a sweet oc (not that that matters), but, the main reason is I know its memory can be oc'ed to hell. From what I've read, this card out does any other in the price range, and the voltage is unlocked.

The only issue I'm likely to have with it is being too loud. Personally, I'd prefer if it weren't factory oc'ed, and will most likely have it under clocked when not gaming.

I really hope they get their **** together, and have some in stock tomorrow. It has been a good week since I've seen them in stock. You can get from other places, but, they cost 30 bucks more. I can't bring myself to overpay for something.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> -_-
> 
> Damned Newegg is still out of
> 
> *ASUS R9 280X DirectCU II TOP*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121803
> 
> I've done a fair amount of research, and I'm going to have to say, without a doubt this is the R9 280x to get. It comes with a sweet oc (not that that matters), but, the main reason is I know its memory can be oc'ed to hell. From what I've read, this card out does any other in the price range, and the voltage is unlocked.
> 
> The only issue I'm likely to have with it is being too loud. Personally, I'd prefer if it weren't factory oc'ed, and will most likely have it under clocked when not gaming.
> 
> I really hope they get their **** together, and have some in stock tomorrow. It has been a good week since I've seen them in stock. You can get from other places, but, they cost 30 bucks more. I can't bring myself to overpay for something.


Not interested in Sapphire toxic edition? I'm planning for either toxic or gigabyte OC edition next june maybe.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> Not interested in Sapphire toxic edition? I'm planning for either toxic or gigabyte OC edition next june maybe.


Not in the least. If you look at them, they're about the same I mean, the toxic comes out the box with a 30MHz advantage? And is what, 50 bucks more, and larger.

The only thing that would make me think twice about it, is the back plate. The only other one with a back plate is the PowerColor. I've had good luck with their hd7850, but, I can't find any reviews of it.

I do admit, I haven't researched the toxic that much, only because I don't think it's worth the extra 50. I could be wrong, but, I doubt it.

The factory oc's aren't important to me since I do my own OC. The one advantage, is you know the card will hit those numbers.

I'm not GPU guru, but, I don't see the toxic as really being worth the extra money.

*Overclocks
*
**** Toxic 1244MHz / 1666Mhz
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_r9_280x_toxic/4.htm

****Asus 1180MHz / 1855MHz
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/R9_280X_Direct_Cu_II_TOP/29.html

The toxic can be oc'ed to a higher clock speed, but, the Asus memory can be oc'ed much greater. When I was bench marking, overclocking the GPU memory had a much greater affect on FPS then the clock speed.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Not in the least. If you look at them, they're about the same I mean, the toxic comes out the box with a 30MHz advantage? And is what, 50 bucks more, and larger.
> 
> The only thing that would make me think twice about it, is the back plate. The only other one with a back plate is the PowerColor. I've had good luck with their hd7850, but, I can't find any reviews of it.
> 
> I do admit, I haven't researched the toxic that much, only because I don't think it's worth the extra 50. I could be wrong, but, I doubt it.
> 
> The factory oc's aren't important to me since I do my own OC. The one advantage, is you know the card will hit those numbers.
> 
> I'm not GPU guru, but, I don't see the toxic as really being worth the extra money.
> 
> *Overclocks
> *
> **** Toxic 1244MHz / 1666Mhz
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_r9_280x_toxic/4.htm
> 
> ****Asus 1180MHz / 1855MHz
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/R9_280X_Direct_Cu_II_TOP/29.html
> 
> The toxic can be oc'ed to a higher clock speed, but, the Asus memory can be oc'ed much greater. When I was bench marking, overclocking the GPU memory had a much greater affect on FPS then the clock speed.


It ll reduce to 300$ maybe when i buy







Thats what i thought. I ll be buying next year maybe April/may.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, really, with the whole Nvidia dropping prices thing, right now isn't the best time to buy a AMD GPU. Reason being is they are likely to drop soon, or start offering game bundles with the R9's.

I don't mind waiting, but, my ol'lady knows I have the cash on the side. She's been picking at me with crap that suddenly needs to be done (car made a funny sound or some bs)... Damned women.









Point being, if I wait too long, she'll find a more productive way for me to spend my money. Well, productive for her.

I am grateful though, if not for her, I'd be spending stupid money on my rig. She keeps my urges to buy bigger in check.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, really, with the whole Nvidia dropping prices thing, right now isn't the best time to buy a AMD GPU. Reason being is they are likely to drop soon, or start offering game bundles with the R9's.
> 
> I don't mind waiting, but, my ol'lady knows I have the cash on the side. She's been picking at me with crap that suddenly needs to be done (car made a funny sound or some bs)... Damned women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point being, if I wait too long, she'll find a more productive way for me to spend my money. Well, productive for her.
> 
> I am grateful though, if not for her, I'd be spending stupid money on my rig. She keeps my urges to buy bigger in check.


Lol














Buy soon then.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm starting to think, I may want to just get that new mobo I wanted, and crossfire my current card.

It would kill 2 birds with one stone, and I can still upgrade to a better GPU later if the xfire doesn't cut it.

Though, I'd most likely buy the new mobo and a SSD now, and pick up a 2nd 7850 in a few weeks.

Crud.

Any input? I'm not buying until tomorrow, so, I've got some time to think about it.


----------



## M3TAl

Hmmm, well a single powerful card always gets the vote over 2 weaker cards from me. But do want makes you happy.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Hmmm, well a single powerful card always gets the vote over 2 weaker cards from me. But do want makes you happy.


Well, I could always do as I mentioned, and simply wait on upgrading my GPU at all until after the holidays.

It's not like I'm playing tons of high demand games, and, considering I'm cheap when it comes to buying new games, it's unlikely I'll have any that truly push my limits any time soon.

It's just hard to not think that I could be getting what I'm needing with the money I'm about to spend on this card.

Check out the deal on this GB board.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128509

175 (155 w/mail in). I can get that right now, and order my SSD tomorrow.

I do want more GPU, but, I'm willing to wait. I just think that this might end up being the smarter move. Those cards aren't going anywhere, and will only get cheaper, and more competitive.

*** Yea, f-it. The GPU can wait. I'm thinking the benefit of SSD, and the flexibility of the posted mobo will out weigh the immediate benefit of a better card.


----------



## Chargeit

I ordered the board.

I'll be much happier knowing I have the foundation for a solid system because of it. Building a kick butt rig doesn't have to all be done in a day.

Now, I'm looking into SSD. I can drop around 200 on it, but, I'd like to keep it more in the 150 range. I had wanted a 256, but, I've kind of lowered that to 128. 128 is more then enough for my OS, and a few good programs. I'll see.

Well, time to figure out what SSD I'll order tomorrow.









*I decided f the sabertooth, since I'm already familiar with the GB bios.

*Found the SSD I'll be getting.

*SAMSUNG 840 EVO*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147247

*And might as well toss in another 8gb of ram, make it a full 16.


----------



## M3TAl

That board is even less on TigerDirect and Amazon btw. TD and Amazon

But you already ordered it, I'm too slow


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That board is even less on TigerDirect and Amazon btw. TD and Amazon
> 
> But you already ordered it, I'm too slow


Thanks.

I don't think I'd of gotten the mail in with amazon.

I'm not a big fan of tiger, and don't they charge tax? It would of cost more. 190 bucks.

On top of all of it, Newegg ships items so dang fast. Amazon would take 2 weeks without paying for shipping, I haven't dealt with tiger in years.

I'm stoked. I was looking forward to the new GPU, but, I'm more excited about these upgrades. I had a nagging feeling about getting a new GPU, and not addressing my board issue.

Oh, and for the ram, the ram I have has horrible write speeds (5k and under) I have seen it go higher but that is very rare. I'm not sure what the issue is with that. So, I'm instead getting some G-skill.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460

Will still only be 8gb, but, I'll get another 8gb later. I don't see any point in paying the same price (my old ram costs more because of the promo), for inferior ram.

I'll still be upgrading my GPU. I'll just have to wait a little longer. Really, I can't say I'm unhappy with this 7850's performance.

***Really looking forward to the SSD. I'm also very happy that I'm installing both mobo, and SSD at the same time. I'd of liked a water cooler, but, I'm going to wait on that one.


----------



## M3TAl

Well I assume TD taxes if they operate locally in your state, I've only bought in store from them. Amazon shipping has always been just as good as NewEgg's for me. No I don't have Prime, just the regular free shipping.

These Mushkin and Crucial Ballistix get anywhere from 7-9.5K writes depending on timings, speed, cpu-nb speed, etc. That's with MaxxMem.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well I assume TD taxes if they operate locally in your state, I've only bought in store from them. Amazon shipping has always been just as good as NewEgg's for me. No I don't have Prime, just the regular free shipping.
> 
> These Mushkin and Crucial Ballistix get anywhere from 7-9.5K writes depending on timings, speed, cpu-nb speed, etc. That's with MaxxMem.


I live generally close to 2 major Newegg warehouses. I'm in NC, one is in NJ, and the other TN. If it ships from CA, it usually takes one extra day.

Any time I've ordered through amazon, and not paid for shipping, it takes almost 2 weeks. Still, I should of checked around (Usually I do), kind of in a hardware daze atm. The price seemed good though.

My ram most often clocks under 5k write. I had seen higher, maybe 7 - 8k, but it's rare. Even ocing it didn't increase the write. I was able to get it stable at 1833 10-10-10-30 I think. Everything went up, but the write speed. I went back to 1600.

It's kind of nitpicking, but, I might as well start again with better ram.

Shoot, soon enough, I'll have enough parts on the side to build a 2nd rig.







Might have to pick up a CPU, or upgrade this one (I'm happy with my CPU, just saying.).


----------



## M3TAl

I don't mess with ram much because it can be a real PITA. Some people have said raising FSB gets more write speed. Haven't really tested that out. On an OC with 253 FSB right now, not sure if that really raised write speed or if its cpu-nb or overall ram Mhz or what.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I don't mess with ram much because it can be a real PITA. Some people have said raising FSB gets more write speed. Haven't really tested that out. On an OC with 253 FSB right now, not sure if that really raised write speed or if its cpu-nb or overall ram Mhz or what.


Yea, I was told something like that. To be honest, I didn't feel good about messing with it.

Ocing the ram itself really wasn't that bad. Now, if you set your timings too low, you will be forced to jump your mobo. Well, at least I had to 2 times. It's a good idea to know your settings first (At that point in my oc, the settings were burnt into my eyes).

I was stable under MaxxMem. I didn't try anything else, since my write speeds were always crap. It did however, increase the memory bandwidth.

*I was wondering if I should hold off on the ram, and see if moving up in mobo would make a difference. The board does have a higher FSB. Though, the ram I'm looking at is on sale atm, until the 6th. I should have my mobo in and in stalled by then, I think.


----------



## M3TAl

Shouldn't make much of a difference, especially when the memory controller is in the CPU itself. Think the only difference clocks wise with the UD5 and 990FXA-UD3 compared to the 970A is HT Link speed, 2400 vs 2600 MHz (and this doesn't really have anything to do with memory communication to the CPU). The 970A should easily be able to do 2600 too, at least mine did.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I really wouldn't expect it to.


----------



## trunks10k

Hi I am new to this forums.
I have a Ga-970a-d3 rev.3 and I can't seem to run in AHIC mode to detect SSD. Or even normal HDD. When running in AHIC and IDE it loads to windows logo and then reboot loops.

Any ideas?
I had a OCZ agility 3 ssd. Though it seems to be a bad ssd going to return it soon. It doesn't get recognized on my pc but on my brothers PC its recognized but won't allow me to secure wipe it. So I know its the SSD but my concern is that my gigbyte mobo isn't detecting it.


----------



## M3TAl

Are you trying to boot to a previous Windows install? If so then was that install IDE or AHCI? You can't boot into an IDE Windows install using AHCI unless you do some registry changes. Typically you should install Windows in AHCI mode.


----------



## trunks10k

this is still new to me. I just started building my PC not too long ago. When I built it I ran with the optimized default which I believe was "Native IDE" as default. So what your saying is next time I install windows to do it in ACHI mode?


----------



## M3TAl

Well install it in IDE if you plan to use IDE, install in AHCI if you are going to use AHCI. Typically if you install in IDE and boot in AHCI mode it will be very slow/act weird or just plain BSOD on bootup.

There is a way to activate AHCI mode by editing some things in the registry. To accomplish this first you should set IDE in BIOS and get into Windows. Then make the changes in the registry, reboot, and change to AHCI in BIOS. Hopefully it will make it into Windows and install/use the default Windows AHCI driver. After that you can install the AMD AHCI driver if you want.

You can try this here: http://blog.rolpdog.com/2012/03/enabling-ahciraid-on-windows-8-after.html
Quote:


> Been playing around with Windows 8 Consumer Preview and Windows 8 Server recently. After installing, I needed to enable RAID mode (Intel ICH9R) on one of the machines that was incorrectly configured for legacy IDE mode (why is this the default BIOS setting Dell?). In Win7, you would just ensure that the Start value for the Intel AHCI/RAID driver is set to 0 in the registry, then flip the switch in the BIOS, and all's well. Under Win8 though, you still end up with the dreaded INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE. The answer is simple enough: turns out they've added a new registry key underneath the driver you'll need to tweak: StartOverride. I just deleted the entire key, but if you're paranoid, you can probably just set the named value 0 to "0".
> 
> So, the full process:
> 
> - Enable the driver you need before changing the RAID mode setting in the BIOS:
> (for Intel stuff, the driver name is usually iaStorV or iaStorSV, others may use storahci)
> -- Delete the entire StartOverride key (or tweak the value) under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\(DriverNameHere)
> - Reboot to BIOS setup
> - Enable AHCI or RAID mode
> - Profit!


If you don't want to mess with any of that then the simplest route is to re-install Windows, this time in AHCI mode. You can pre-load the AMD AHCI driver during Windows install (from say a USB pen drive or CD), otherwise it will use the default Windows AHCI driver. You can still install the AMD driver later.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey.

I'll be getting in the mobo and SDD on Tuesday, and I'm figuring out what all I'll need to do.

The best I can understand, I simply need to unhook my old drive, and install windows on the SDD. I would also set the SSD as boot, and make a few other bios adjustments.

I don't have to do anything to my old drive right? I can just hook it up, pull what info I want off of it, and reformat it for good measure?

To be honest, since I just use this computer for gaming the only thing I need off of it are saved game files. They aren't that important, but, I really would like to keep my borderlands 2 files.

I know it had been mentioned that I can move my windows install over, but, with a new mobo and SSD, I'd prefer to do a fresh install. Might as well start from base.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> I'll be getting in the mobo and SDD on Tuesday, and I'm figuring out what all I'll need to do.
> 
> The best I can understand, I simply need to unhook my old drive, and install windows on the SDD. I would also set the SSD as boot, and make a few other bios adjustments.
> 
> I don't have to do anything to my old drive right? I can just hook it up, pull what info I want off of it, and reformat it for good measure?
> 
> To be honest, since I just use this computer for gaming the only thing I need off of it are saved game files. They aren't that important, but, I really would like to keep my borderlands 2 files.
> 
> I know it had been mentioned that I can move my windows install over, but, with a new mobo and SSD, I'd prefer to do a fresh install. Might as well start from base.


Yeah that simple.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> I'll be getting in the mobo and SDD on Tuesday, and I'm figuring out what all I'll need to do.
> 
> The best I can understand, I simply need to unhook my old drive, and install windows on the SDD. I would also set the SSD as boot, and make a few other bios adjustments.
> 
> I don't have to do anything to my old drive right? I can just hook it up, pull what info I want off of it, and reformat it for good measure?
> 
> To be honest, since I just use this computer for gaming the only thing I need off of it are saved game files. They aren't that important, but, I really would like to keep my borderlands 2 files.
> 
> I know it had been mentioned that I can move my windows install over, but, with a new mobo and SSD, I'd prefer to do a fresh install. Might as well start from base.


Depending on the board you are changing to your current install will probably not boot.
And if you install the OS on the SSD it don't take very long anyway.


----------



## Chargeit

Cool, then I'm all set.

Just wish I could of also picked up that H100i I wanted. =/ Would of been nice to get that out of the way as well.


----------



## M3TAl

My vote goes to the Swiftech H220 USA replacement, the Cooler Master Glacer 240L.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My vote goes to the Swiftech H220 USA replacement, the Cooler Master Glacer 240L.


Cool, will look into them.

It's going to be a min. I want to take care of Christmas shopping first. Damned holidays blow.

I'm not 100% on upgrade path from here. Something like,

GPU, Ram, Noctua Fans, Cooler.

I do know however, that once done with what I listed above, I'm good until it's time to upgrade the GPU again. Assuming noting craps out.

Oh, and I have no desire to go full water. Too much of a pain taking the thing apart.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bala2289*
> 
> No i dont see bios while first boot and 1st reboot. Only the last time. Even posts only the last time. Ambient maybe 25 in the daytime/less than 20 in the night.


@Chargeit You didnt answer this.







Thanks


----------



## Chargeit

I'm not sure off hand man.

I mean, if it's loading up correctly, then it may be fine. You might be worried about nothing.

I'd send a email to GB mentioning that you are overclocking your system, and that it restarts 2 times (or was it 3?). Say that from what you've heard, 1 restart is normal with ocing. Ask why would it be doing more than 1.

@Chopper1591 Oh, the mobo I bought is a GA-990FXA-UD5. It's a GB mobo. Figured I'd stick to what I know.

*** I'm going to miss this nice looking blue mobo. The black board just looks so bland.


----------



## bala2289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm not sure off hand man.
> 
> I mean, if it's loading up correctly, then it may be fine. You might be worried about nothing.
> 
> I'd send a email to GB mentioning that you are overclocking your system, and that it restarts 2 times (or was it 3?). Say that from what you've heard, 1 restart is normal with ocing. Ask why would it be doing more than 1.
> 
> @Chopper1591 Oh, the mobo I bought is a GA-990FXA-UD5. It's a GB mobo. Figured I'd stick to what I know.
> 
> *** I'm going to miss this nice looking blue mobo. The black board just looks so bland.


Ya sure I'll do that. Thanks


----------



## M3TAl

I liked the blue on the 970 too (7870 XT blue too) but the all black will fit the black and white theme better for this cusotm water loop that's I've got in the works.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I liked the blue on the 970 too (7870 XT blue too) but the all black will fit the black and white theme better for this cusotm water loop that's I've got in the works.


The funny thing is, when I was building this system I had wanted the black board. After getting the board I have, I realized it was a much better look.

I'm currently backing up my steam games. I just found out you can do that. Thank goodness.

I thought I'd have to download it all again. That would of taken forever, since I drown out my ol'ladys connection if I allow it to go full speed.

When I replaced my PS3's HDD, it took me 3 days to download everything, and that was with it wide open (this new router doesn't handle traffic well.).

Will have my new mobo, and SSD in Tuesday. I'll take my system apart tomorrow night, so that when I get off of work Tuesday, I can toss it all in with minimal pain.

***Custom loop, you're braver than me. I couldn't stand ripping it all apart every time I want to upgrade.


----------



## M3TAl

You don't have to drain it just to change CPU, mobo, or GPU (when using a universal block). Been obsessing over custom loops for about two years now! Oh the joy of near silent 600-800 RPM fans and amazing temps! Sweet looks too


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Cool, will look into them.
> 
> It's going to be a min. I want to take care of Christmas shopping first. Damned holidays blow.
> 
> I'm not 100% on upgrade path from here. Something like,
> 
> GPU, Ram, Noctua Fans, Cooler.
> 
> I do know however, that once done with what I listed above, I'm good until it's time to upgrade the GPU again. Assuming noting craps out.
> 
> Oh, and I have no desire to go full water. Too much of a pain taking the thing apart.


Highly recommend the Swiftech h220 too.
Expendable for future usage.

And at a great price IMO.

Why Noctua fans if i may ask?
Consider looking into Gentle Typhoons. Awesome quality for a slightly friendlier price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You don't have to drain it just to change CPU, mobo, or GPU (when using a universal block). Been obsessing over custom loops for about two years now! Oh the joy of near silent 600-800 RPM fans and amazing temps! Sweet looks too


From what parts will the loop be build? You need a decent amount of rad displacement to run 600-800 rpm's and have amazing temps....


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You don't have to drain it just to change CPU, mobo, or GPU (when using a universal block). Been obsessing over custom loops for about two years now! Oh the joy of near silent 600-800 RPM fans and amazing temps! Sweet looks too


They do look cool. The benefits of water cooling are hard to overlook without a doubt. Who knows, once I don't have much else to upgrade, maybe I'll check them out, but I doubt it.









I cut down my steam file to 80gb, moving it over to this laptop. I'd of done everything, but, my laptops only got 100gb free... Damned movies.

My external HDD is what I'm using as a windows installer, so doing it over my network. That would be great, assuming my laptop were wired.

Well, luckily I'm going to hit the sack, by the time I wake up, it will be done. I'd otherwise have to dig out a Ethernet cord.

I'll install my new SSD, and then use the external to move all of my files back to my HDD, once formatted.

The transfer picking up some speed. It's up to 7 MB/s. I've got ****wireless N, should be able to get up there over 7 now.

**** This N router has been a pain. Ever since getting it, doing anything heavy net wise drains all the bandwidth. Trying to limit it at the router is worthless, that just causes everything to slow down. I've seriously considered going back to my G, I could torrent, stream netflix, flip around on the web, and my ol'lady wouldn't notice it. Now, if I try to watch netflix it drags everything down. We don't have the fastest connection (Fing business class), 7mbs, still, it's enough to handle her playing a mmo while I watch a movie.

Time to hit the sack, work in the morning.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> From what parts will the loop be build? You need a decent amount of rad displacement to run 600-800 rpm's and have amazing temps....


2x Alphacool NexXxos XT45 240mm (both push/pull) and 1x NexXxos ST30 either push or pull depending on if I want to mod the case some.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 2x Alphacool NexXxos XT45 240mm (both push/pull) and 1x NexXxos ST30 either push or pull depending on if I want to mod the case some.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 2x Alphacool NexXxos XT45 240mm (both push/pull) and 1x NexXxos ST30 either push or pull depending on if I want to mod the case some.


Ok ok.
Will you be cooling both gpu's and the cpu?

Care to post some pictures of the build process? May do it in PM if you want.

I love WC pictures.


----------



## Chargeit

I had read that Noctua were great fans, that are also quiet.

I'm thinking about picking up a 4 pack of these, as general fans.

*Cougar Turbine*

_Black_
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553009

_Orange_
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553008

Part of the reason I went with the upgrade I'm doing instead of the new GPU is I didn't want to introduce more heat into my system, without better cooling. I'm still working with wonky fans. My temps are good, but, I don't have a GPU that's kicking 90c into my system atm.









What do ya'll think about the above mentioned fans? I think they would work well as support fans.

I cut down my case fans from 7, to 5. I had a few of my fans chained onto my controller, I noticed that 2 of my fans died, both of which were split.

I had mixed fan types, I'm guessing that was the issue, though I'm not sure. Could be a coincidence. They were well within the wattage of the lines (10w max, each fan 2.0 or so).

****The fans you mentioned above, are discontinued at newegg. I can get them from frozen though. Amazon maybe.

I went ahead and ordered a black set of the Cougar fans btw. They'll work nicely for now. Out of every review I saw, not one spoke poorly of them. I'm not big into customer reviews, but, for not one to complain about them over that many reviews, it has to say something.


----------



## M3TAl

I have 10 of the 1500 RPM PWM Cougars. They are good quality fans though there are better ones out there. They move nice amount of air and are decent on radiators but do get noisy (to me) at max RPM. Sometimes they make that high pitched noise when using PWM though (this can happen to a lot of PWM fans). I got mine on sale last November for around $9 a fan and got 2 more on OCN marketplace.

The Cougars are extremely simple to paint though, the fan literally pops off from the frame. No messing with tiny washer/nuts and removing a tape label.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ok ok.
> Will you be cooling both gpu's and the cpu?
> 
> Care to post some pictures of the build process? May do it in PM if you want.
> 
> I love WC pictures.


Cooling CPU with EK Supremacy Plexi (the clear one, not frosty) and 7870 XT with EK VGA Supremacy.

It won't be finished until early January, I'll definitely be taking some pics. Already painted all my orange Cougar fans white, well except 2 of them. Ran out of paint haha. Guess the orange ones will go in the bottom of the case for the bottom push/pull rad so they won't be seen


----------



## Themisseble

Okay
How to make in cinebench R15 FX 6300 detect as 3C/3T or 6C/6T
Because there is a lot of improvement...

Help?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I had read that Noctua were great fans, that are also quiet.
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a 4 pack of these, as general fans.
> 
> *Cougar Turbine*
> 
> _Black_
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553009
> 
> _Orange_
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553008
> 
> Part of the reason I went with the upgrade I'm doing instead of the new GPU is I didn't want to introduce more heat into my system, without better cooling. I'm still working with wonky fans. My temps are good, but, I don't have a *GPU that's kicking 90c into my system* atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do ya'll think about the above mentioned fans? I think they would work well as support fans.
> 
> I cut down my case fans from 7, to 5. I had a few of my fans chained onto my controller, I noticed that 2 of my fans died, both of which were split.
> 
> I had mixed fan types, I'm guessing that was the issue, though I'm not sure. Could be a coincidence. They were well within the wattage of the lines (10w max, each fan 2.0 or so).
> 
> ****The fans you mentioned above, are discontinued at newegg. I can get them from frozen though. Amazon maybe.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a black set of the Cougar fans btw. They'll work nicely for now. Out of every review I saw, not one spoke poorly of them. I'm not big into customer reviews, but, for not one to complain about them over that many reviews, it has to say something.


What are you going to buy? Crossfire 7990's?
90c is allot heat.

ROFL.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Okay
> How to make in cinebench R15 FX 6300 detect as 3C/3T or 6C/6T
> Because there is a lot of improvement...
> 
> Help?


Not sure what you mean exactly?

It's impossible for there to be 3C/3T because the design is in modules. You can only disable an entire module. so 2C/4C/6C/8C.


----------



## Themisseble

cinebench R15 does not use all six cores of MY FX 6300

WHY? not?

It use 3 core and 3 threads...
So that why is intel faster in cinebench.

I have six core, 3 modules
test - bench
2 cores - 1 Module same as 1C/2T = 160cb
1 core per module = 2C/2T = 200-210cb ???

For games it is same - same FPS .. But this stupid software does not recognize equal 6 cores - It recognize 3 equal and 3 slower cores (threads)

So
2C/4T = 360cb means 2 modules
4C/4T = 410cb - means 1 core per module....

So maybe i will be able get more than 600cb with 6 cores


----------



## M3TAl

Intel is faster in Cinebench because *gasp* their CPU's have much more single thread performance and the compiler for Cinebench is Intel biased. The bench uses all 8 cores on my 8350 as it did on my 8320 as well. Also used all 4 on my x4 955.

1 core per module scores higher than using 2 core per module because of a bottleneck in the design. Really need someone with more technical knowledge of the design to explain this but when loading a core to 100% there is a bottleneck, I don't really know how to explain it any better. Steamroller is poised to greatly reduce this bottleneck.

Why is there no difference in games? Most likely because games don't load a CPU any where near the amount a bench does or heavy rendering or anything else with a serious 100% load. The bottleneck doesn't come into play until the module gets fully utilized.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Intel is faster in Cinebench because *gasp* their CPU's have much more single thread performance and the compiler for Cinebench is Intel biased. The bench uses all 8 cores on my 8350 as it did on my 8320 as well. Also used all 4 on my x4 955.
> 
> 1 core per module scores higher than using 2 core per module because of a bottleneck in the design. Really need someone with more technical knowledge of the design to explain this but when loading a core to 100% there is a bottleneck, I don't really know how to explain it any better. Steamroller is poised to greatly reduce this bottleneck.
> 
> Why is there no difference in games? Most likely because games don't load a CPU any where near the amount a bench does or heavy rendering or anything else with a serious 100% load. The bottleneck doesn't come into play until the module gets fully utilized.


ur wrong...

It is same
2 modules 4 core as 4C/4T same as 4 modules 1 Core 4C/4T
2 Modules 4 core as 2C/4C same as 4 modules 1 Core 2C/4T

WHY?
1C/2T = 160cb
2C/4T = 360cb
amm really?

Module score is 160cb
2 modules should have 320cb
3 modules should have 480cb -(540cb)
4 modules should have 640cb

Why does score more?


----------



## M3TAl

What I'm saying has been discussed many times on this forum and others. I could also run Cinebench myself on 2 module 4 cores (2 cores per module) or on 4 modules 4 cores (1 core per module) to show the bottleneck but I'll have to do it later. Got some things to do right now.


----------



## Themisseble

Okey do benchmark.
But then if it is true i dont get it how i get with 4 cores 415cb ... I have FX 6300 ... 3 modules ...?


----------



## Chargeit

My new mobo, and SSD came in today.

I have it all installed, and updated. Finishing up getting my programs set up.

This SSD is fast as hell. My system was very responsive before, but, this thing kicked it into high gear. I'm really noticing it when going to a website for the first time, and it loads up as soon as I hit the mouse.

Well worth the 99 bucks.

I of course haven't got around to messing with ocing yet.

***Even my HDD feels much more responsive. I'm assuming this is because it's no longer suffering the load of the OS.

***Got the speakers worked out. What I'd call rear speakers, are considered side speakers in the program. Pain in the butt.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Okey do benchmark.
> But then if it is true i dont get it how i get with 4 cores 415cb ... I have FX 6300 ... 3 modules ...?


I don't know why you're getting the results you're getting. At the end of the day it's just a benchmark. Cinebench Says 4C/8T for 8350's... so what. It is an 8 core CPU although some people will still argue about that. All that matters is that you're satisfied with the performance you're getting for the $$$ you paid, Intel or AMD.

I ran Cinebench R15 with 4 Cores using two modules (two cores per module) and 4 cores using 4 modules (one core per module, this should really show the bottleneck). The results speak for themselves about weather a bottleneck exists...

374 points: 4 Cores 2 Modules (2 cores per module)


438 points: 4 Cores 4 Modules (1 core per module, no bottleneck)



At the end of the day that's an 17.11% increase so technically an 8350 using 4 modules with 1 core in each disabled is faster than say an FX-4350 because it is using two modules with two cores in each. Obviously an FX-4350 is significantly cheaper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> My new mobo, and SSD came in today.
> 
> I have it all installed, and updated. Finishing up getting my programs set up.
> 
> This SSD is fast as hell. My system was very responsive before, but, this thing kicked it into high gear. I'm really noticing it when going to a website for the first time, and it loads up as soon as I hit the mouse.
> 
> Well worth the 99 bucks.
> 
> I of course haven't got around to messing with ocing yet.
> 
> ***Even my HDD feels much more responsive. I'm assuming this is because it's no longer suffering the load of the OS.
> 
> ***Got the speakers worked out. What I'd call rear speakers, are considered side speakers in the program. Pain in the butt.


Your 970 had VIA audio chipset right and the UD5 is Realtek? Thought most people say the Realtek is better than VIA


----------



## Chargeit

I'm getting throttled to **** btw.

Fast.

I'm calling BS on this CPU.

I even went as far as to put a fan directly on my VRM.


----------



## M3TAl

Well something is obviously... wrong. Is the UD5 Rev. 1 or Rev 3? When does it throttle? At a certain core temp or a mobo sensor temp? Or does it throttle only at certain clocks? What happens if you leave the CPU at stock clock and raise the voltage? Like say 1.45 vcore at 4 Ghz.

Cool&Quiet, C1E, Core C6 State, Core Performance Boost, and HPC Mode all disabled? If you're on a Rev 3 board I can only make the assumption that the UEFI BIOS just plain sucks... The older non UEFI boards seem superior.


----------



## Chargeit

It's a Rev 3.

I tried what you mentioned, but left it at 3.5. The voltage kept dropping. I'm going to adjust LLC some.


----------



## Chargeit

I set LLC to high.

Right now, it keeps jumping between 1.500 V, and 1.380 V.

It started throttling right away. my current CPU temp is 58c.


----------



## M3TAl

Really at a loss... That's a fine temp for CPU. I've taken my 8320's core over 70C for very short periods of time. Never had any throttling ever.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Really at a loss... That's a fine temp for CPU. I've taken my 8320's core over 70C for very short periods of time. Never had any throttling ever.


Do you think the CPU could just be defective?

I mean, this has been 2 boards. Both of which give me the same issue, this one worse right now.


----------



## M3TAl

I don't think a defective CPU can cause throttling... My bet is on that UEFI bios. Both your boards have the AMI EFI BIOS while the older revisions are the good ole AWARD bios.

Do you have any other CPU's to test? I do need to sell my Rev 1.1 970A-UD3, want to buy it lol?


----------



## Chargeit

No other CPUs to test.

I've been reading, and others have mentioned bad V-drop. Which is what I seem to be experiencing.

lol. No more GB. This is the last Gigabyte product I'll ever touch.


----------



## M3TAl

Well with LLC you shouldn't have vdroop. Guess it's time to return the board and go with Asus.


----------



## Chargeit

I flashed the Bios. It now has APM.

I also read that enabling HPC mode stops it. Though, my experience with HPC was pretty bad. It gets too hot (on my old board).

I really should of got the Asus, I really didn't think this was a issue for all these gb rev 3 boards. Really blows.

*** why would GB put out a board that throttles at stock? That's bs if you ask me.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm doing a quick test with APM off. so far it's not dropping, though my temps are getting higher then I'd like.

*Stopped at 62c. The voltage stayed at 1.440 give or take.

I don't understand why they dropped the APM.

I noticed they mentioned something about losing their power rating or some crud. I'm thinking this has to do with being pushed to reduce power usage. Could be wrong.


----------



## M3TAl

Well you definitely don't want APM on that's for sure. APM sets a TDP limit so it will throttle you to stay at/under 125W TDP.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I know.

Right now, I'm @ 4.0. Temp 49c. 1.356 V (max 1.416)

I'll let this run for a bit. Need to let dog out. And, I've been fing with this computer since 1 pm. It's 1:24am right now.

Lmao, I was officially at work until 6 pm. =D

*I'm now running without dropping crazy volts. It's also not throttling. Lol, that's f-ed when you're happy about not throttling at a weaker oc than u had on a board that was half the price.

I'll get deeper into this tomorrow. Tired as hell. Might try a few more things though.

*** I'm surprised they had the version with APM on the site. For my last board, I had to ask for it. I sent a email to them asking about this one, but then realized I didn't have the latest bios (Misread it).

Currently trying 4.4 with no throttling temps 54c. @1.356 - 1.404 V. I don't expect to pass this, I'm just wanting to see if it throttles me. So far looking good, but, my temps are still low enough. I've also got that fan on my VRm (Need to get a cool spot though).


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I don't know why you're getting the results you're getting. At the end of the day it's just a benchmark. Cinebench Says 4C/8T for 8350's... so what. It is an 8 core CPU although some people will still argue about that. All that matters is that you're satisfied with the performance you're getting for the $$$ you paid, Intel or AMD.
> 
> I ran Cinebench R15 with 4 Cores using two modules (two cores per module) and 4 cores using 4 modules (one core per module, this should really show the bottleneck). The results speak for themselves about weather a bottleneck exists...
> 
> 374 points: 4 Cores 2 Modules (2 cores per module)
> 
> 
> 438 points: 4 Cores 4 Modules (1 core per module, no bottleneck)
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day that's an 17.11% increase so technically an 8350 using 4 modules with 1 core in each disabled is faster than say an FX-4350 because it is using two modules with two cores in each. Obviously an FX-4350 is significantly cheaper.
> Your 970 had VIA audio chipset right and the UD5 is Realtek? Thought most people say the Realtek is better than VIA


I think both the 83x0 and 43x0 are good bang for the buck.

Seeing your bench. Care to share a full blast one? Would like to know if mine is working properly.

8320 @ 4.44 through 240fsb hybrid overclock. 2400NB 2600HT 1600 cl9


----------



## Themisseble

This
1C/2T = 160cb
2C/4T = 360cb
second module is faster then first one??? How the f***?
3C/6C = 540cb

First module + 160 secodn + 200????? ***? third + 180cb??

BF3 runs much bettter on 2C/4T other then 3C/3T also crysis 3 and Far Cry3
Anyway i dont care what is it... just strange...

And i did Crysis 3 bencmark " in jungle"
all 6 score minimum 75.... or recording min. 55-54
1 core per module = 3 cores ... minimum 35 and i didnt record


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I think both the 83x0 and 43x0 are good bang for the buck.
> 
> Seeing your bench. Care to share a full blast one? Would like to know if mine is working properly.
> 
> 8320 @ 4.44 through 240fsb hybrid overclock. 2400NB 2600HT 1600 cl9


Here's a submission to the Cinebench thread. Had an earlier submission that was 757 points. http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/90#post_20986833


----------



## Chargeit

Yo, I've been running stress tests all day. After failing blend at 2 hours in 2 or 3 times, I'm currently at a setting that's over 3 hours in.

My multiplier isn't throttling at all, it simply drops voltage when it needs to cool down.

Right now, I'm @ 4.3, 1.380 V (when cooling down), to 1.428 V. Now, when I booted at my current settings, the max voltage was 1.515. I haven't seen it hit that high since. My max temp is 57c.

It does seem I'm hitting my thermal limit with my current cooler and this oc.

If this stress test fails, I'll have to push back to 4.2.

I can't complain, for a cheap cooler, this evo doesn't do terrible. I do however wish these GB mobo allowed for adjusting smaller voltage increments.


----------



## M3TAl

If all you do is game and other medium type loads then 2 hours of prime is more than enough. Everyday stability will be fine.

Heck I ran my 8320 at 4.6GHz for months and it would fail IBT in 1-5 passes. Never had a single crash or freeze.

You most likely don't need a 24 hour stress test unless you need absolute stability. If you were doing some very heavy rendering/folding or something like that.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If all you do is game and other medium type loads then 2 hours of prime is more than enough. Everyday stability will be fine.
> 
> Heck I ran my 8320 at 4.6GHz for months and it would fail IBT in 1-5 passes. Never had a single crash or freeze.
> 
> You most likely don't need a 24 hour stress test unless you need absolute stability. If you were doing some very heavy rendering/folding or something like that.


Yea, I stopped at a little over 4 hours.

I felt good about this oc.

My previous one that went a little over 2 hours, was maxing at 1.384, cooling at 1.368. This one, was maxing at 1.428, and cooling at 1.380. The volt it was reaching to cool down was almost the same as the max volt of my previous test, which went over 2 hour.

I'm going to call this stable for now.

Damned if it doesn't feel good not seeing that multiplier drop.









I can live with 4.3 for now.

*Figured I'd post GB's response to my email about the throttling.*

_Dear customer,

It can be an unstable CPU when come to throttling issues.

You may attempt to disable the CPU power saving features such as: C1E support and K8 cool and quiet in Bios.

Thanks_.

They knew I was using the previous bios when I email them, and didn't so much as attempt to suggest trying the beta one. What bags, "It can be an unstable CPU when come to throttling issues.". More like top tier boards shipped out with crippled bios, which throttles the very CPU's they were made to accommodate.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm now trying to get my heaven score to even out.

I'm stuck at 619, was at 625 before upgrade. Will figure this out better later. I really can't say it isn't from updating drivers, since I was on CC 13.4 last time I ran heaven.

I'm currently running stress tests for 4.2 (have dropped the voltage 0.075). I was able to get it stable at 4.3, but, I don't want my system pushing its limits with heat. Once I upgrade my cooler, I'll have a good starting point.

I ordered a Antec Spotcool for my VRM heatsink, even though the fan I've got zip tied over the VRM seems to be working fine, I'd like solution that didn't involve rigging things. I just hope I can get this in, without disrupting my airflow.


----------



## M3TAl

Think 13.11 beta lowered my Valley score. People with an 8350 and 7870 XT were getting little bit higher than my score. And they had lower CPU and GPU clocks.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Think 13.11 beta lowered my Valley score. People with an 8350 and 7870 XT were getting little bit higher than my score. And they had lower CPU and GPU clocks.


That's what I'm leaning towards.

I'm now clocked at 4.2 and stable.

Man, I'll give this mobo some credit, its sound is a huge improvement. It comes with this Dolby program that kicks the sound up to another level.

As of now, I'm still working off on board sound, though, I'll likely add a card sooner or later.


----------



## M3TAl

I've literally never touched the onboard sound on the 970A or 990FXA. Asus Xonar DG since day one.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've literally never touched the onboard sound on the 970A or 990FXA. Asus Xonar DG since day one.


It was pretty weak on the 970A. It felt like it was missing something. The improvement is extremely noticeable. Clear highs, full mids, and deeper bass. Huge improvement. It also has virtual surround for speakers, or headphones. I turned them both off of course.

The sound control program that came with my 970a used up 13% processor. I'm not sure what was going on with that. I disabled it, and controlled the sound options through windows. This board doesn't have that problem, since it comes with a different program.

***Just picked up Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon off steam for 7 bucks. I know it's a bundle game, but, I got my current card while the bundle wasn't on (Not a big deal, since they increase the prices of the cards for the bundles).


----------



## M3TAl

Maybe that's why people say realtek > via. Your 970 was via right?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Maybe that's why people say realtek > via. Your 970 was via right?


Yea.

Whatever was up with it, it was worthless.


----------



## timattard

Hi guys, hoping you can help me as I'm stressing out a bit.

just bought the GA-990XA-UD3 as well as a few other bits to upgrade and go water cooling, everything works fine but it wont recognize my 1tb hard drive (Samsung Spinpoint). tried various settings etc and rebooting numerous times, it did it once and got as far as halfway through windows 7 install and then lost connection.

i have tried all the ports and different cables, they all work with my 2nd hard drive (an old seagate 150gb) and also with my DVD drive, so i plugged the 1tb HDD into another PC and it worked fine there so its not the HDD either.

apart from that I'm out of ideas, I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to bios settings for storage so maybe I'm overlooking something there

ANY IDEAS?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## jacqlittle

Check in which position is the jumper on your HDD...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timattard*
> 
> Hi guys, hoping you can help me as I'm stressing out a bit.
> 
> just bought the GA-990XA-UD3 as well as a few other bits to upgrade and go water cooling, everything works fine but it wont recognize my 1tb hard drive (Samsung Spinpoint). tried various settings etc and rebooting numerous times, it did it once and got as far as halfway through windows 7 install and then lost connection.
> 
> i have tried all the ports and different cables, they all work with my 2nd hard drive (an old seagate 150gb) and also with my DVD drive, so i plugged the 1tb HDD into another PC and it worked fine there so its not the HDD either.
> 
> apart from that I'm out of ideas, I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to bios settings for storage so maybe I'm overlooking something there
> 
> ANY IDEAS?
> 
> Thanks
> Tim


Can you be a bit more specific?
Where is the point where you can't see it get recognized?
In the bios itself?

When under Windows does it get recognized in Disk Management?


----------



## timattard

Hi yes it would see it in the bios and obviously wouldn't when installing windows 7

however i gave up and just used my 150gb installed windows etc once i had set it all up it has magically connected and can now see it in my computer, I'm copying over some files now after reformatting and naming then will do a restart and see if its still there...


----------



## timattard

Well i restarted a couple of times after some software updates and all was fine, then i updated again and now its gone? I'm raging out here


----------



## Chargeit

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/270517-32-sb850-samsung-spinpoint-hd502hj-issue

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1023453

Two articles a quick google search came up with.

Quote:


> I bought a new Mobo yesterday (ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3). I went to put my existing/known working Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ in and it is not recognized. This appears to be a well known issue that requires a patch (F3)from Samsung to be installed (http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/faqView.do?b...)


Quote:


> ac173G
> I would think that a firmware update would be data safe. However, it would good practice to backup your critical data just in case something goes wrong.
> 
> My reading of the instructions, plus my indirect experience with a different Samsung firmware update, suggests that you should configure your SATA controller in your BIOS for IDE legacy or compatibility mode. This is because Samsung's flash updater is hard coded to apply the patch to the master drive on the first IDE port.
> 
> You need to extract all the files from F3.zip and then copy them to the root directory of your bootable medium, eg a USB flash drive. Many people use HP's USB flash drive utility for this purpose.
> 
> Ensure that your HDD is connected to the first SATA port, and disconnect all other storage devices. Reboot the machine and wait for the DOS prompt. Now type "Patch". After the firmware download is complete, power off the drive. Reconfigure your SATA port for normal operation, and reconnect the other storage devices.
> 
> When you next power up the drive, it will load its new firmware from the platters. Until you do this, the drive will still be executing the old firmware code in its SDRAM cache.


Good luck


----------



## timattard

If this works you are my new favorite person, spent ages searching but was more focused on the motherboard side of things not the hdd


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timattard*
> 
> If this works you are my new favorite person, spent ages searching but was more focused on the motherboard side of things not the hdd


I know how it is. It's easy to get one solution stuck in your mind.

Hope it works.

***Make sure you use your model of HDD. I just searched for the base name.


----------



## M3TAl

Well that's an odd issue. Only Samsung drive I ever had got the click of death and tons of corrupt sectors.


----------



## timattard

Well nope







it hasnt worked but i still think that this is the solution its just me doing it wrong, i have created a bootable usb and put the file on it. booted to usb and run the exe, the dos line just says about the file and flashes the "_" next to the file name for a few seconds, i turn it off reboot and still nothing?

am i doing something wrong?


----------



## M3TAl

No idea... Never had to do this before. Does Samsung even support their HDD's anymore? Because I thought they quit making HDD's. Not sure if they provide support anymore? If they do I would ask Samsung.


----------



## Chargeit

Man, I'd buy a new HDD. The 1 tb seagate I have is like 65 - 70 bucks.

Newegg that sucker now, and it will be there in a few days. Use that smaller drive you have for now, and then just run the OS off of it later (or use as a date drive if slow).

Shoot, for 100 bucks you can get one of those 1TB hybrid drives. Not sure how well they work, but, sounds like a ok idea. I just wish they have more SSD space (8gb seems the norm). From what I understand, it's almost like a superfetch that loads more commonly used things to the SSD portion of the drive. It's suppose to learn and improve over time.

If money's a issue, then contact samsung and ask them about it. Personally, I'd buy a new hdd if possible.


----------



## timattard

Yeah I've been looking at the 1/2tb caviar blacks but its another £50 on top of my new system (already about £300 over budget) :/ might try phoning them monday


----------



## M3TAl

The 1tb Seagate and WD Blues are good stuff.


----------



## timattard

Well after doing some serious searching deep into the unknown I've found a few others that have my problem but non have a solution it just stops updating the firmware but I think I may know how to fix it. I'm gonna use another PC with an older mb and use that to update the firmware then re fit it into mine and hopefully fingers crossed


----------



## M3TAl

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, I finally got around to testing out some games on my new SSD/HDD set up.

Mainly worth note is borderlands 2. The reason I point this one out, is because the game can have some annoying texture pop in, such as when opening a chest, or buying from a vendor. There is a setting for this, but, I usually allow it to do its pop ins.

I can easily say, that running off the *HDD, with my SSD as a OS drive the textures load up much, much quicker. To the point that they automatically load (for the most part) after hitting up a vendor or two.

Before, off the single HDD, it would seem like at times textures wouldn't fully load at all in vendors. This isn't a problem now.

Also, the game seems more fluid. I can't test the fps in game, for some reason I can't get after burner to display on screen. I'm doing a fresh install of it right now.

**I'm not sure off hand the reason afterburner/rivatuner is giving me this issue.

I did have to do another install of windows. I installed my current copy off of a USB. I must of accidentally downloaded windows ultimate, and didn't realize it while installing (I was working when I reinstalled windows). I was able to straightening it out by upgrading to windows 7 home 64 (I had to cheat ultimate into thinking it was home).

At first I assumed something got messed up during the upgrade, but, it wasn't showing on screen fps for Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon, before installing my correct windows version. I had assumed it was just the game, and didn't test others.

*My games and steam are installed on my HDD. Saves all default to the SSD.

**didn't select show in onscreen display. Lol.









*** I'm happy I waited on the GPU. Now, with that R9 290 out for 400 +, I'm thinking that will be my next card. I'll have to check it out more, i know it has issues with the stock fan settings being too low. That wouldn't be a issue, since I'd set my own fan speeds. I'll have to check it out more later.


----------



## timattard

Well quick update on my drive problem, just in case anyone comes up with this problem, i plugged it into another (older) pc and used that to flash it, worked took about 10 seconds and now im currently using it my system is all up and running cpu at 24 degrees








time to OC


----------



## Themisseble

need help
Does Clock speed effect on CPU power consumption.

If i have same settings - vcore, CPU NB, LLC.... just multiplier higher...?

FX 8350 Vcore 1.48V 4,5GHz
FX 8350 Vcore 1.48V 4,9GHZ
Same power consumption or different?
I think it is same... but someone else ....


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> need help
> Does Clock speed effect on CPU power consumption.
> 
> If i have same settings - vcore, CPU NB, LLC.... just multiplier higher...?
> 
> FX 8350 Vcore 1.48V 4,5GHz
> FX 8350 Vcore 1.48V 4,9GHZ
> Same power consumption or different?
> I think it is same... but someone else ....


Definitely more.
More heat is more power usage.

Buy a kill-a-watt meter and see for yourself.

But why are you using such high voltage for only 4,5 clock?


----------



## M3TAl

More voltage should add much more wattage than more clock speed. Will 4.9 GHz pull more wattage than 4.5 GHz at same voltage? Yes. But the increase in wattage should be much smaller than say going from 1.4 V to 1.48 V.

Also *generating* more heat does mean more power usage. But don't confuse heat with temperature, changing your cooling won't change heat/power draw. If you run 8350 at 4 Ghz 1.4V on stock AMD cooler at 60C and pull 100 W the exact same would be true using high end air cooler 4 GHz 1.4V at 40C. Temperature != power draw.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> More voltage should add much more wattage than more clock speed. Will 4.9 GHz pull more wattage than 4.5 GHz at same voltage? Yes. But the increase in wattage should be much smaller than say going from 1.4 V to 1.48 V.
> 
> Also *generating* more heat does mean more power usage. But don't confuse heat with temperature, changing your cooling won't change heat/power draw. If you run 8350 at 4 Ghz 1.4V on stock AMD cooler at 60C and pull 100 W the exact same would be true using high end air cooler 4 GHz 1.4V at 40C. Temperature != power draw.


You are right.

I formulated it a bit wrong. Heat is not the same as temperature indeed. But I mean heat generation, cooled or not, is power consumption.
Like comparing a old fashioned light-bulb with a led light. You can feel the heat coming from the light-bulb but the led is near cold, thus using way less power.

And of course going from 1.4 to 1.48v generate a larger power consumption bump then lets say 4.0 to 4.4ghz on the same voltage. But clocking higher with the same voltage does increase the power consumption.

Don't mean to be a smart ass or something, don't mean to offend you in any way.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, the current humble bundle kicks butt.

WB games. Just picked'em up for 5 bucks.

*Six action-packed games to add to your collection.* The Humble WB Games Bundle features six of the publisher's top titles. Pay what you want and get the first installment of the critically-acclaimed Batman: Arkham franchise, _Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition_, as well as both of the intensely frightening paranormal shooters _F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin_ and _F.E.A.R. 3_ and the groundbreaking action-RPG, _Lord of the Rings: War in the North!_ Pay more than the average and you'll also unlock _Scribblenauts Unlimited_ and the sequel to Arkham Asylum, _Batman: Arkham City Game of the Year Edition_.

https://www.humblebundle.com/

If any of ya'll are interested.


----------



## M3TAl

Got it a few days ago for the $1. Never really cared about Batman. Fear 3 is Co-op though


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Got it a few days ago for the $1. Never really cared about Batman. Fear 3 is Co-op though


I have the 2nd Batman game for my PS3. Never played the first one.

I haven't played any of the fear games. I wanted to play the lord of the rings one. Only one I don't care about is the scribblenauts game, that goes into my "zzz crap" folder.







It won't get downloaded.


----------



## M3TAl

That LoTR game is really fun if you get 1-2 friends to play with, it's only 3 player. I love hack n slash like that game.

The game has MAJOR problems though. Crashes a lot, huge fps drops/stutter (really bad on AMD cards, happened on my 5770 and 7870 XT). There's ingame VOIP too that is extremely annoying. There's no option to disable it ingame. You have to mess with Steam and Windows settings.

But get past all those problems and the game is really fun. You don't really get past the stutter and crashes though lol. It's only certain maps areas that are really bad.


----------



## Chargeit

Crap, that's the one I'm DLing right now.

Won't have time to play it tonight, but still.

The game I'm really eyeballing right now is "State of Decay". Looks interesting.

It could be as some claim the best zombie game of all, or, one of those games where you do all there is to do in the first hour. Hard to tell how it will fall for me.


----------



## M3TAl

I was sick of zombies and zombie games 4-5 years ago... The fad is still selling


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I was sick of zombies and zombie games 4-5 years ago... The fad is still selling


I've been into zombies way longer then the fad. I've been kicking on them since I was a kid in the 80's. ^^

Crap, I was raised on horror. Earliest movie memory is Jason jumping out of the water to grab some girl.

I had the types of parents that would of let me play "GTA", and "Dead rising". Tis the reason I know video games and movies making people violent is bs.

It's all about not sheltering kids to the point of them being clueless. Well, "IMO".


----------



## M3TAl

Some kids, well people in general, are just... stupid. And some people have no business being parents but have kids anyways. That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## Chopper1591

I remember when I was like 10 years old I got Duke Nukem 3D from my grandmother for my birthday.









Well, I did choose it myself in the store though. Haha.


----------



## Chargeit

Yo, what do ya'll think about this as a future case?

*Corsair Air 540*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yo, what do ya'll think about this as a future case?
> 
> *Corsair Air 540*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022


What do you mean by future case?

It all comes down to personal preferences and what you are going to use inside it.

If you go custom loop in this cube it is a win for me.

Have a read here if you haven't already:
Article


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What do you mean by future case?
> 
> It all comes down to personal preferences and what you are going to use inside it.
> 
> If you go custom loop in this cube it is a win for me.
> 
> Have a read here if you haven't already:
> Article


As in I'm thinking about getting it.

I showed it to my ol'lady as a shinning example of what I thought was a great case idea. She basically asked if I wanted it as a Christmas present. I mean, free case.

Yea, I did read up on it. The noise seems like the only issue, but, with my fan controller, and good fans it shouldn't be a issue.

Damned thing looks like it would be a joy to build with. Before even seeing it, that basically is the case I thought of as being perfect. I hadn't noticed it when building, since I wasn't going to spend nearly that much money at the time of building.

I'm starting to lean towards maybe getting a R9 290, when I replace this GPU. I'd kind of like a case that can handle the heat that thing puts off.

Right now, I have

*Rosewill R5*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147161

It's a good case for what it is. Plenty of options, but, at times it feels much like they were copying ideas, and not improving on them. Or should I say it is obvious they were. At the time of my building however, it was a great case for the money I had to spend. Shoot, now it's cheaper with a 20 dollar mail in.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm not really on the up and up when it comes to cases. There's just so many out there...

I would make a thread in the case section. Ask for a list of the best cases in certain size and price range. Tell them what your expectations are for a case and what your plans for it are... Will you be water cooling with an AIO, custom loop, or using a giant air cooler, etc.


----------



## mahmoudd

Apparently with the F6 bios update it is possible to put an FX 83xx on the DS3
http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=10287.0

I regret buying the DS3, i didn't know anything about motherboards and overclocking requirements, also i didn't know this mother board required an update to get certain CPU running.


----------



## Chargeit

<--- Waiting on 290's custom coolers to come out.

I finally decided I"m going to get the 290, as my new GPU once custom coolers come out.

Now, if the prices are still high, then I'll go 780.

Funny, I started out wanting a 280x, and have moved up to much higher dollar GPU. Oh well, I want a GPU that will kick butt and take names for a min.

I'm now happy I didn't buy that 280x when I wanted to.


----------



## Themisseble

wait for R9 290 .. mantle could give 10-20% boost to this card .... so it will be faster than a TITAN and lagging behind GXT 780TI


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I'm waiting... Of course, I'll feel foolish if I wait, and it ends up being more AMD excuses.

I won't buy one until I have many reviews to look at. I am leaning towards ASUS atm, since I've seen reviews on some of their other cards, which had memory that allowed for great overclocking.

To be honest, by the time it does come out, I might have moved this to getting a 290x or 780 ti.

I do know one thing however, this HD7850 is cramping my style.


----------



## M3TAl

If you're playing at 1080P, probably 1440P too, then memory overclocking will probably net you like 0.1% performance improvement. Were talking about a 512-bit bus here. The bottleneck won't be in memory bandwidth.

Benchmarking for world records is another story though. Are you waiting for custom cooler versions? If not then it doesn't really matter what card you get. Buy based on the warranty and custom service experience. They're all stock cards from AMD. I think I read Sapphire makes all the stock PCB's. Only difference is Elpida or Hynix memory. Maybe they're using a 3rd brand now too?

Even cards that are supposed to only be Hynix can sometimes be Elpida. My Sapphire 7870 XT is only supposed to come with Hynix according to everyone in the 7870 XT club. Yet mine has Elpida.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, 1080p for now, but, I never know what I'll get later.

I'm thinking I might just buy a 780. I don't see the custom 290's being available (at a reasonable price) any time soon. I also know that the 780's do well in the games I'm interested in playing.

I have noticed that 290 and 290x cards are showing up at newegg. They are still reference, and overpriced. I am looking for custom coolers, since I'm air cooled. Adding an aftermarket cooler isn't a option, I'm not going to spend this much on a card, to than break it down.

Oh well, AMD can thank miners for losing them one more current / future customer.

Will buy the 780 tomorrow. I'm leaning towards the ASUS DirectCU II. Any other possible suggestions?


----------



## M3TAl

There's been a few leaks on the custom cooler cards. My guess is anywhere from 1-2 months until release. The way to do it would of been to pick up something like an H60/Kuhler 620 for super, super cheap during all the Black Friday madness and slap that on a 290.

Nothing wrong with the 780, it's a tasty card. And if it's better in the games you play then you might as well get it.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There's been a few leaks on the custom cooler cards. My guess is anywhere from 1-2 months until release. The way to do it would of been to pick up something like an H60/Kuhler 620 for super, super cheap during all the Black Friday madness and slap that on a 290.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the 780, it's a tasty card. And if it's better in the games you play then you might as well get it.


About adding the cooler, it isn't that I refuse to buy one, it's more that I'd be afraid of damaging something. Shoot, this 780 will cost more than the stock priced 290, even if I added some type of cooling.

Yea, I'm just going to get the damned thing. Would of been nice to get the 290 w/custom cooler for 100 bucks less, but, it is what it is.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> <--- Waiting on 290's custom coolers to come out.
> 
> I finally decided I"m going to get the 290, as my new GPU once custom coolers come out.
> 
> Now, if the prices are still high, then I'll go 780.
> 
> Funny, I started out wanting a 280x, and have moved up to much higher dollar GPU. Oh well, I want a GPU that will kick butt and take names for a min.
> 
> I'm now happy I didn't buy that 280x when I wanted to.


Same here, I wanted a 280x (asus) badly, but I decided to go with a 290 instead, just a little more extra money and much more extra performance








And finally non-ref versions from gigabyte showed up, probably more will follow, can't wait.


----------



## Chargeit

I was weak, and ordered a ASUS Direct CU II 780 last night. Any GPU I get has to have enough reviews for me to determine which one to buy.

I did Amazon, instead of Newegg, even though I could of saved 50 bucks (With a promo). But, I get the games pack, and it will be delivered tomorrow (9 bucks for next day shipping).


----------



## Catscratch

Did any of you try to post vishera without bios update ? I need to put together a rig and there's no way i can get a cheap CPU just to update the bios to accept a vishera cpu.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Did any of you try to post vishera without bios update ? I need to put together a rig and there's no way i can get a cheap CPU just to update the bios to accept a vishera cpu.


Worked out of the box for me.

It really depends on which rev you end up with I think.

I'd say you're more likely to not have to worry about it, than having to.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Worked out of the box for me.
> 
> It really depends on which rev you end up with I think.
> 
> I'd say you're more likely to not have to worry about it, than having to.


I won't be ordering online so I'll see the box for Rev 3.0, if not, i'll have to go the other route which is Haswel. Can't really bother to gamble otherwise, the store is too far and i don't like installing/reinstalling motherboard + cpus for nothing.


----------



## M3TAl

Why wouldn't you go Haswell in the first place though?


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Why wouldn't you go Haswell in the first place though?


FX route is a bit cheaper here. The decision was FX then I realized It might need a bios flash to work, haswell is plan B. I'm not after much performance, this is like a client machine in a Pharmacy. There were 3 similar rigs. All AMD ddr2 configs. Then Asus M2A-VM decided to blow 2 caps


----------



## Catscratch

I found rev 3.0 so i went with fx4300.


























I havent fiddle with power options in bios yet, I'll see to them now because i'm sure it shouldn't be 1.4v all the time


----------



## Catscratch

Oh boy. After first boot, it was showing more temps now it goes under 10c on any software







Did AMD get rid off Hardware clock regulating ? On my 1090t, i disable cool'n'quiet and c1e, only TurboBoost is enabled and that handles slow down on idle and speed up on demand, even on Windows XP. This FX4300 needs Cool'n'Quiet driver to be installed in order to slow down on idle. I have c1e, c6 state, Turbo and Cool'n'Quiet enabled in bios but it needs software on Windows XP to slow down. Weird.


----------



## Chargeit

I keep most of my power savers running. I don't use C6, or C1, I can't remember which. If you're making that system for a client, shouldn't you just leave the power saving features running? Who needs performance for basic computer tasks?

I installed my 780. Interesting note, in borderlands 2, with everything maxed, I still get the limited fps in some areas, such as (That town we were talking about). So, this is even a engine limitation, or, CPU. Now, I did have vsync on, so, I'm not sure if I disabled it what would happen. I've still got to get used to the Nvidia settings.

The game runs super smooth compared to the HD7850 (This is a no-brainer). I'm going to have to mess with it more without any type of frame limiting.

I'm also running max physx. It's cool, but, nothing to get all worked up about.

At the moment, my screens cooler feels much softer, I'll have to look further into that.

There is a noticeable improvement in some things, such as smoke in dead island. It looks much, much better. It also runs much better, without the "deadisland helper". Now, I still feel like I need to turn that on, which I will do, once I dl it again.

So far, the cards pretty cool, though, I'm going to have to get that closed loop cooler sooner than later. I will admit, this card is without a doubt overkill for this CPU.

Oh, and I've done 1 run of heaven, and pulled 1342 (or something like that).

I haven't messed with overclocking yet.


----------



## Catscratch

I do have them enabled. But in order for this FX 4300 to actually power down on idle, windows XP needs the AMD Cool'n'Quiet driver software. If not, cpu never clocks down. Granted it's really cold nowadays here. Maybe I had to disable TURBO which pushes cpu further if it doesn't hit thermal limit. I'll have to try that on Monday.

I never liked software regulating the cpu. Never had to enable anything other than TurboCore Boost on 1090t to achieve that, which was hardware and as you know superior to software control.


----------



## M3TAl

Weren't you saying this machine is for a client build in a pharmacy? Typically in that case you would wan't C1E and CnQ on.

AMD changed the way temps are calculated with Bulldozer and Piledriver. It's completely inaccurate at idle. My 8350 says 12C right now. Ambient is probably 23C, so against the laws of physics. It doesn't get accurate until somewhere around 30-40C.


----------



## Themisseble

anyone know how to disable LLC on GA-990XA-ud3?


----------



## M3TAl

Does the XA have like 5+ options like the FXA? I don't remember being able to turn LLC off. The 970A had Extreme and Regular only. Regular seemed to be no LLC, remember getting some vdroop with regular.


----------



## Themisseble

yep 5+ options


----------



## Themisseble

Okay
trying to OC FX 6300 to 4,7GHz+

Do i really have bad CPU
3,5Ghz - 1.188-1.2Vcore
4.2Ghz - 1.325 Vcore
4,5GHz- 1.456Vcore

i cant get stable 4,7Ghz at 1.536Vcore

I am only using multiplier to OC.

Is there beter stablity with different BIOS?

PLS help


----------



## M3TAl

In some cases OC'in with FSB allows lower vcore or higher max OC. Your 6300 could just be poor. My 8320 wouldn't go past 4.6 GHz no matter the voltage.


----------



## Themisseble

Tnx
now stable with much lower voltage
core speed 4,5Ghz
FBS 225
Multi x20.0
core voltage +0.025 +LLC exstreme = 1.392-1.428
NB 2200
HT 2900


----------



## M3TAl

Have you tried 4.7 GHz yet? Curious if it will let you get there with FSB.


----------



## Chopper1591

Give me your thought on my clock please.
Messing around with my new board. 990fx Sabertooth R2.0.
Much better clocker then my previous 990fxa-ud3.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/27790#post_21446533


----------



## reeven

I notice that i could pass all day long Intelburntest, prime95 small fft, never seen an freeze, bluescreen, etc, but cant pass prime95 blend. I need higher voltage on blend then on ibt, or prime small fft.

On Blend Prime95 2 hours, UD3, my cpu 8350 is stable at 4ghz turbo off 1.3625 bios voltage/this is my default voltage for 4ghz, means 1.30v minimum load voltage, turbo off, llc auto.
I tried 4.2ghz, llc auto, turbo off, raising till 1.40 and not stable at all in BLEND Prime95. at 1.40 in bios i get minimum 1.32 v on load, to little for 4.2.
This board has vdrop.about 0.6 or so.

Question, has anyone tested Blend with FX? Because i hear that some people have 1.20v load at 4-4.2ghz, and i am sure that they never tested Blend with it....
I could pass all tests at 4ghz with 1.30v in bios, 1.24 load, but crash after 1 hours or so in blend.. intelrburn test pass 100x, prime95 small passed 10 hours or so. Games work perfect, all working... even memtest working.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reeven*
> 
> I notice that i could pass all day long Intelburntest, prime95 small fft, never seen an freeze, bluescreen, etc, but cant pass prime95 blend. I need higher voltage on blend then on ibt, or prime small fft.
> 
> On Blend Prime95 2 hours, UD3, my cpu 8350 is stable at 4ghz turbo off 1.3625 bios voltage/this is my default voltage for 4ghz, means 1.30v minimum load voltage, turbo off, llc auto.
> I tried 4.2ghz, llc auto, turbo off, raising till 1.40 and not stable at all in BLEND Prime95. at 1.40 in bios i get minimum 1.32 v on load, to little for 4.2.
> This board has vdrop.about 0.6 or so.
> 
> Question, has anyone tested Blend with FX? Because i hear that some people have 1.20v load at 4-4.2ghz, and i am sure that they never tested Blend with it....
> I could pass all tests at 4ghz with 1.30v in bios, 1.24 load, but crash after 1 hours or so in blend.. intelrburn test pass 100x, prime95 small passed 10 hours or so. Games work perfect, all working... even memtest working.


I reckon its the UD3 messing with you.
My UD3 was driving me crazy. I am glad I upgraded to an 990fx Sabertooth r2.0

And of course do we blend. C'mon









If I overclock I keep upping the cpu and testing smallFFT for about 10 minutes(which gives roughly the max temp) until I get around 5c from the recommended max temp.
Then I run blend and will probably have to up the voltage some more.

Running smallFFT will hardly stress out the ram.

You tell about being able to run IBT all day. Is that IBT avx?
If not, here is it. This stresses the cpu much better then the regular IBT.

IBTAVX.zip 4326k .zip file

Also be sure to run it on maximun setting.

And a vdroop of .06v is somewhat normal.
My ud3 had about .08-.09v drop when I was running around 4.8ghz.
The 990fx Sabertooth is much better.

Last but not least:
Don't compare your cpu with others too much. Every chip is different.


----------



## reeven

3d06_FX8350_51GHz_15V_AsusCH5_460GTX_XP.JPG 330k .JPG file


stabil4ghz1.3625vblend3ore.jpg 567k .jpg file


attach at 5ghz is from user that i bought my fx.
So my fx on ud3 at 4ghz turbo off is stable at 1.3625 bios and for 4.2 i need 1.4125 in bios because it has huge vdroop.

1.3625 in bios mean 1.29 minimum load voltage and 1.41 mean 1.34 minimum load voltage.
it seems quite high 1.35 load voltage needed for my 4.2ghz....?!
LLC auto, standard, normal is the same think, its identical.
LLC medium is lower then auto,standard,normal.

and with llc extreme at 1.40v bios i have 1.45 load minimum voltage.... huge temps here.

ps. im using ibt 254, same as your.


----------



## M3TAl

Why not use Extreme LLC? I always used it on the 970A-UD3. Just lower the vcore until you get the desired voltage at load.

Btw, custom water cooling is awesome! Got it up and running last night... Having major difficulty getting past 4.84 Ghz , don't know if it's the board or CPU though. Not getting another board... don't have the money and Sabertooth, although rock solid, is ugly as sin. Will have to just make do with the ole UD3.

10 runs of IBT AVX with 1.552 V max vcore got a max temp of 41-42C, pretty crazy







Definitely not a temp problem, just can't seem to get any stability past 4.84 Ghz and not sure I'm willing to take voltage over 1.55. Tried quite a few different FSB values (200, ~220's, ~250's, 275).

A 275 FSB was crap. Was failing 4.8 GHz at voltages it passed at other FSB values.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reeven*
> 
> 3d06_FX8350_51GHz_15V_AsusCH5_460GTX_XP.JPG 330k .JPG file
> 
> 
> stabil4ghz1.3625vblend3ore.jpg 567k .jpg file
> 
> 
> attach at 5ghz is from user that i bought my fx.
> So my fx on ud3 at 4ghz turbo off is stable at 1.3625 bios and for 4.2 i need 1.4125 in bios because it has huge vdroop.
> 
> 1.3625 in bios mean 1.29 minimum load voltage and 1.41 mean 1.34 minimum load voltage.
> it seems quite high 1.35 load voltage needed for my 4.2ghz....?!
> LLC auto, standard, normal is the same think, its identical.
> LLC medium is lower then auto,standard,normal.
> 
> and with llc extreme at 1.40v bios i have 1.45 load minimum voltage.... huge temps here.
> 
> ps. im using ibt 254, same as your.


I tell you its the board.
The attached file from the previous owner of your fx chip states that he was using a Crosshair V, which is much better then the ud3.

And 1.35v for 4.2 is pretty decent.
My 8320 at 4.6ghz needs about 1.46-1.47v (1.456v in bios) on my Saber r2.0 board.

I use LLC cpu ultra high and LLC cpu-nb high.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Why not use Extreme LLC? I always used it on the 970A-UD3. Just lower the vcore until you get the desired voltage at load.
> 
> Btw, custom water cooling is awesome! Got it up and running last night... Having major difficulty getting past 4.84 Ghz , don't know if it's the board or CPU though. Not getting another board... don't have the money and Sabertooth, although rock solid, is ugly as sin. Will have to just make do with the ole UD3.
> 
> 10 runs of IBT AVX with 1.552 V max vcore got a max temp of 41-42C, pretty crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not a temp problem, just can't seem to get any stability past 4.84 Ghz and not sure I'm willing to take voltage over 1.55. Tried quite a few different FSB values (200, ~220's, ~250's, 275).
> 
> A 275 FSB was crap. Was failing 4.8 GHz at voltages it passed at other FSB values.


That will be about the max your board can take I guess.
What do you use to cool the vrm?

And if your temps are okay you can take the cpu past 1.55v.


----------



## M3TAl

VRM is just stock heatsink with Fujipoly pad and replaced the plastic push pins with actual screws.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> VRM is just stock heatsink with Fujipoly pad and replaced the plastic push pins with actual screws.


When you go water, be it custom loop or AIO, you do need to make adjustments to the setup regarding airflow over the nb and vrm.
You can try a Spot Cool and mount that so it is blowing over the vrm's.
http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/spot-cool/0-761345-75018-9.aspx


----------



## M3TAl

I'm not too worried about it. Don't think I'll put any more voltage through the chip than 1.55. Also have side intake and top fans are intake as well.


----------



## Themisseble

Can someone do cinebench R15/11.5 with FX 83** using 1 core per module...
Try to OC it over 5,2Ghz

then do test.... i think that with OC like 5,5GHz you may score more than 500cb with only 4 cores....


----------



## M3TAl

On second thought, the Enzotech WMST-88 (MST-88 for air too) is a perfect fit for VRM on UD3's and it's not too expensive either. Maybe down the road I'll get the VRM's wet too.


----------



## Turbo 007

i am thinking of buying gigabyte 970a-d3p and fx-8320, so i was looking around the web to see if anyone has this setup and found this video




i've realized that at 100% load the clock speed fluctuates, does that mean the cpu is getting throttled by this motherboard although it's at stock speed?


----------



## M3TAl

If you're going to overclock don't get that board, it's only 4+1 phase. It will still be fine at 8350 speeds ~4 Ghz if you can keep a nice voltage. Sometimes you can even undervolt some at 4 Ghz. At stock the board should be fine.


----------



## Turbo 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you're going to overclock don't get that board, it's only 4+1 phase. It will still be fine at 8350 speeds ~4 Ghz if you can keep a nice voltage. Sometimes you can even undervolt some at 4 Ghz. At stock the board should be fine.


i'm not planning to overclock but does the clock speed fluctuation in the video means it's throttling?


----------



## M3TAl

Where in the video is the throttling? All I see is him running P95 at 3.5 Ghz, stock 8320 speeds. Throttling can be from VRM or CPU overheating.


----------



## CravinR1

Is it possible to boot 990fxa-ud3 without keyboard or mouse attached ?


----------



## M3TAl

Not at home right now. I'll let you know when I'm there.


----------



## Turbo 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Where in the video is the throttling? All I see is him running P95 at 3.5 Ghz, stock 8320 speeds. Throttling can be from VRM or CPU overheating.


the frequency in core temp it's fluctuating from 3.5 to 2.9, is that happening due to throttling?


----------



## M3TAl

No pretty sure that's a setting in the BIOS. I forget what AMD calls it but it's basically a TDP limit. It's dropping a core or two to keep the CPU at 125W or below.

Edit: believe its called APM (AMD Application Power Management). The cores shouldn't drop to a lower speed unless you're running a stress test or doing very intense rendering.


----------



## Themisseble

Ah ... 125TDP
MY FX 6300 at 3,5Ghz (undervolted) use 60W less that stock turbo.

Actually it use lees than i5 at stock - prime 95 - but only for 3W
AT 4,5Ghz 1.404-1.428V it use in prime 95 (max stress) 200-210W - whole system while running prime 95

yep OC FX use more than OC i5 but noth much more... i mean i reviews you see to much V like 1.55V for only 4,5-4,6Ghz ***?

I get 3,5GHz with 1.177-1.188V - really good... if all games would use 6 cores - i mean i have never seen my FX more than 75% usage except in crysis 3 (80%) (at 3,5GHz).

I can set voltages at 1.6V just to look my FX power hungry ... i mean at 4,5GHz and R9 270X i would need only seasonic 360W to run that system

...


----------



## M3TAl

More voltage and higher the clock, the more power shoots up and up. Typically there's a wall at 4.6 and 4.8 Ghz where the amount of voltage required increases considerably. I'm at 1.504-1.552 V for relatively stable 4.84 Ghz. I really hate running stress tests for hours on end. That was just 10 runs of IBT AVX and 4-5 hours of BF4. No problems yet, stable enough for my usage needs.


----------



## Themisseble

yeah
but some gets 4,7Ghz at 1.404V or even less


----------



## M3TAl

That's pretty insane. My 8320 took 1.55+V for 4.6 GHz+. This 8350 is nowhere near stable at 4.7 Ghz at that kind of voltage. It takes around 1.45 V.

Not sure my system would even POST or boot to windows with a voltage and clock like that.


----------



## Themisseble

whats your MOBO?


----------



## M3TAl

970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3. Both behave similarly as far as clocks and voltages go. The 970A was a lot more wonky with POST when changing memory or cpu-nb settings.


----------



## Themisseble

ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0, AM3+, ATX
with this mobo your cpu would be even more stable at lower voltages

YOur settings?


----------



## M3TAl

Yes it would... But the board is very ugly and very expensive. I'll make due with my trusty ole UD3's

Currently its 220 FSB x 22 multi for 4.84 Ghz. Vcore ranges from 1.504-1.552 depending on load, don't remember my exact LLC setting (set it ages ago and there's like 6-8 different ones).

Memory at 8-8-8-24 1T 1760 MHz. CPU-NB 2420 MHz.

It's a decent OC. I tied Mad Pistol's Cinebench R15 score. He was at 4.922 GHz. Looked at HwBot scores for Cinbench R15 8350's and I'm getting higher score than a few while I'm at lower clock so it's a pretty decent OC if you ask me.


----------



## Themisseble

yep it is a decent OC...
try different FBS - 210/230


----------



## M3TAl

~250 FSB worked really well too for my old OC at 4.69 Ghz and ~2000 MHz memory. 275 FSB was HORRIBLE. Failed at 4.79 GHz with same voltages that passed on lower FSB's at 4.8-4.82 Ghz.

Still some room though to keep raising FSB and memory though. These sticks do 8-8-8-24 1T close to 1866 MHz.


----------



## Themisseble

mine
210-15 FBS cant get stable 4,5Ghz at 1.404-1.428V
225 FBS makes it stable

ADN please can you do at 4,8GHz cinebench R15 4M/4C (4C/4T)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> yeah
> but some gets 4,7Ghz at 1.404V or even less


Proof?








Or it didn't happen.

I have the Sabertooth R2.0 and for 4.5 it needs about 1.42v.
No way 4.7 with 1.404v will be stable.


----------



## reeven

This is what I'm talking about, people are saying i have 4.7 ghz at 1.40 and if they do an prime95 blend they will set the light.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That's pretty insane. My 8320 took 1.55+V for 4.6 GHz+. This 8350 is nowhere near stable at 4.7 Ghz at that kind of voltage. It takes around 1.45 V.
> 
> Not sure my system would even POST or boot to windows with a voltage and clock like that.


I just got my H100i in today (H110 wouldn't fit case). For 4.5, I'm currently at 1.525v. Still testing, but, doing all of my tests using quiet mode, since there's no way I'll run this 24/7 with the fans making the noise they do in other modes. This is using my FX 8320, and a 990FXA-UD5.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I just got my H100i in today (H110 wouldn't fit case). For 4.5, I'm currently at 1.525v. Still testing, but, doing all of my tests using quiet mode, since there's no way I'll run this 24/7 with the fans making the noise they do in other modes. This is using my FX 8320, and a 990FXA-UD5.


1.525v for 4.5ghz? Wow


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 1.525v for 4.5ghz? Wow


Yea, I meant 1.452V. =D

Oh well. I hope I can get this sob stable @ this OC 24/7.


----------



## Chargeit

I know this has been touched on 1000000 + 1 times, but, I'm considering my fan placement options. These are the options I'm looking at.



I'm using the first one, but, I know Corsair suggests the 2nd one. I do like that idea, but, I'm worried about it messing up my airflow. The 3rd is one I've seen suggested a few times, but, I'm not really that keen on it. I think it's flawed in more ways than one.

Which way did you guys go?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I know this has been touched on 1000000 + 1 times, but, I'm considering my fan placement options. These are the options I'm looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the first one, but, I know Corsair suggests the 2nd one. I do like that idea, but, I'm worried about it messing up my airflow. The 3rd is one I've seen suggested a few times, but, I'm not really that keen on it. I think it's flawed in more ways than one.
> 
> Which way did you guys go?


Started with the left option, switched my rear fan so it was option 3, but that made the rear fan take in the warm air coming from the radiator.
Now stuck at Corsair Suggested paired with the epic rear fan duct.
Setting the radiator as intake will be the best for the cpu temps but will raise the temp inside the case a bit.
If you do plan to put it as intake be sure to filter the rad.


----------



## Chargeit

I do have a filter for that, which I have out, but can easily put back in.

I'll see. I was able to get 2 hours (good unless issues arise) of prime95 @ the setting I mentioned above. But, that was with top off, performance, and hitting 59c max.

I dropped down to 4.4.

I ran windows assessment, and my cpu stayed at 7.8, but, my memory moved from 7.8 to 7.9.







My cpu is the only thing holding back a full 7.9 now. I'm surprised it didn't budge, was a 7.8 before, and 7.8 after moving oc from 4.2 to 4.4. The cpu also hit 62c while running it, in quiet mode.

I'll roll with it for the moment, and see what gaming temps are like. I might have to redo the thermal paste. I used the stock, but, had to pull the block once to hook up the fan connectors (didn't realize it was at the top). I put the block back on, leaving the stock paste. I'll replace if needed. Just did the assessment again, on performance mode, and hit 55c.


----------



## Themisseble

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/fx-6300-little-beast-for-oc-time.182512/

look at these speeds
5,0Ghz with 1.44V


----------



## M3TAl

With an H100i you should be able to OC higher than 4.5 even in quiet mode... Just crank the fans to max for stress/stability testing. You won't see those kind of temps unless your using all 8 cores at/near 100%.

Using a voltage that ranged from 1.42-1.472 (rarely ever hit 1.47 in actual real world usage) I was able to get 4.69 GHz stable on a Kuhler 920. Sure stress tests would hit 65-70C but in my uses it never went above 60C and typically BF4 temps were 45-55 depending on ambient etc..


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> mine
> 210-15 FBS cant get stable 4,5Ghz at 1.404-1.428V
> 225 FBS makes it stable
> 
> ADN please can you do at 4,8GHz cinebench R15 4M/4C (4C/4T)


One core per module @ 4.84 Ghz 2420 MHz CPU-NB


----------



## Chargeit

Cool, I was able to get it stable at 4.5. I just dropped it down to 4.4 for now. I'll be doing more stress testing and the such later.

I ordered some new thermal paste, and replacement fans, since these put off a high pitched whine that is driving me crazy. Only I seem to hear it though, my ol'lady said the things almost silent. Personally, I think it's one of those noises that you don't easily notice, but, once you do, it's impossible to stop hearing.

I will test it more, I just get freaked out when I see temps get >55c. I really wish these GB boards allowed for finer tuning of voltage however.

***About the fan placement, what about removing the rear exhaust, and putting a filter there? I've noticed that the air it's shooting out, tends to be pretty cool. I'm thinking If I remove it, that would be one more spot for cool at to get into my system. I'll have to give it a try later, since I have a fan controller, I can just shut it off.


----------



## M3TAl

If it's high pitched whine then it could be 15 Khz +... As people age they lose the ability to hear high frequencies. Your ears must be more sensitive than hers.

For fun you can actually test this... Go to THIS website. Make sure you use headphones/speakers of high quality. Crappy speakers likely won't even be able to produce very low/high frequencies.

You can rub it in her face







HAHA I can hear 19 KHz and you can't









Back in the early-mid 2000's when I was in highschool, a bunch of kids had ringtones that were like 18 KHz+ because most teachers couldn't hear them. Surprised crappy phone speakers could even produce the pitch.

Edit: hahah... I'm doing the test right now. My dog is behind me, she's looking at me like WTH are you doing? Stop that crap. Whyyyy? I can just barely hear 19 KHz.


----------



## Chargeit

Well, I don't have great speakers. Z506.

I could hear up to 17 kHz, but, barely. I'm not even sure these speakers can produce sounds past that. My laptop speakers couldn't put out past 15 mHz.


----------



## M3TAl

Did your lady listen too? I'm curious if she could hear the 17 KHz.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Did your lady listen too? I'm curious if she could hear the 17 KHz.


She will. She's playing DDO in a mission. She games more than I do. Need to step my game up.

*Ok, after turning it up, we both heard up to 18 kHz, but, I'm not sure that it isn't just because of poor recording or what.


----------



## spikezone2004

Is this what a blown VRM looks like? I think mine just blew, pc shut off and smell of burning arose :/


----------



## Turbo 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No pretty sure that's a setting in the BIOS. I forget what AMD calls it but it's basically a TDP limit. It's dropping a core or two to keep the CPU at 125W or below.
> 
> Edit: believe its called APM (AMD Application Power Management). The cores shouldn't drop to a lower speed unless you're running a stress test or doing very intense rendering.


ok thanks


----------



## Themisseble

New overclocking .... stability
Just found out that AMD overdrive is not good for stability test. OCCT/prime 95 hit cpu much harder.

Stock voltages
1.325-1.336 - i achieved 4,2GHz !! - only raising multipliers
then i get problems

4,3Ghz - 4,4Ghz - 4,5Ghz
-With raising mutiplier it is hard to get my cpu stable at low V

4,41Ghz with 1.393-1.404V
FBS 210

4,5Ghz with 1.404-1.428V actullay for the first time only 15 min but after few test - it was stable more then 3H
FBS 220

So is it motherboard who make instability of this CHIP.
While i only need for 700mhz - 1.25V from 3,5Ghz(1.2V) to 4,2GHz (1.336V)

please can anyone tell my why i need for higher OC much more V?


----------



## M3TAl

Stability is relative. If all you do is game then your CPU will be "stable" at much lower voltages. If you do serious rendering or other things that peg it close to 100% constantly, you'll need more voltage.

I ran my poor 8320 that couldn't even pass IBT at 4.6 with 1.5 V at like 1.45 V. This would instantly fail IBT with rounding error or give negative result, every single time. Never had one freeze, crash, glitch or anything. Most intensive thing I was doing was BF3 or Crysis 3. Audio encoding on rare occasions too.


----------



## Themisseble

i think that every cpu has his perfect settings...
225 FBS needs more V than 220FBS for 4,5Ghz
while the best FBS for 4,4GHz are 210FBS

So i from 4,3Ghz i went every +10FBS for every 100mhz and it is actually more stable


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what a blown VRM looks like? I think mine just blew, pc shut off and smell of burning arose :/


Can't tell for sure, bad picture quality.









What did you pump through that board?
Cpu and cpu-nb clocks and voltages?


----------



## M3TAl

It blew due to poor contact of thermal pad in the middle part and low airflow to heatsink. I was on Teamspeak with him when it happened.

We were both running OCCT Small Data Set comparing temps of our custom loops. Why didn't mine blow? I've got Fujipoly and actual screws tightened down as much as possible on there. Very likely mine would of blown too if I had the stock pad and push pins on there.

Anyways I hit a max vcore of 1.568 and max temp of 53C on cores, ambient was around ~22C. Ran OCCT for like 8-10 minutes somewhere around there. His vcore was significantly lower than mine.

Edit: I'll most likely will be puting a block on the mosfets too. Been in contact with the Performance-PCs rep here on OCN. The block I want will be going on significant discount soon







. WIll match this EK Clean CSQ Supremacy perfectly.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It blew due to poor contact of thermal pad in the middle part and low airflow to heatsink. I was on Teamspeak with him when it happened.
> 
> We were both running OCCT Small Data Set comparing temps of our custom loops. Why didn't mine blow? I've got Fujipoly and actual screws tightened down as much as possible on there. Very likely mine would of blown too if I had the stock pad and push pins on there.
> 
> Anyways I hit a max vcore of 1.568 and max temp of 53C on cores, ambient was around ~22C. Ran OCCT for like 8-10 minutes somewhere around there. His vcore was significantly lower than mine.
> 
> Edit: I'll most likely will be puting a block on the mosfets too. Been in contact with the Performance-PCs rep here on OCN. The block I want will be going on significant discount soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . WIll match this EK Clean CSQ Supremacy perfectly.


I tel guys to add fans when you go water so that the vrm's are getting proper airflow.

Above that, the ud3's just have crappy vrm heatsinks.

Sitting happy here with my 990fx Sabertooth r2.0, coming from a 990fxa-ud3.


----------



## M3TAl

All the brown on Sabers just makes me want to







. If they would just change the color scheme I'd sell all kinds of things to get one.


----------



## Chargeit

Reminds me, I'm going to have to toss my cool spot in my system when I replace the H100i's fans. Not sure off hand how great these 990FXA-UD5 VRM heatsinks really are. They seem beefy, but, never know. Better off playing safe.


----------



## M3TAl

Using actual screws and Fujipoly was a massive help for me. When running the same stress test at same voltages and settings the heatsink got 12C hotter... That's a lot of heat making into the heatsink and away from mosfets compared to the original setup. Hopefully it'll work wonders with a water block too.


----------



## spikezone2004

I am just hoping it didn't take out my cpu and ram with it. Hoping gigabyte will rma it cause I just ordered new stuff for my loop


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I am just hoping it didn't take out my cpu and ram with it. Hoping gigabyte will rma it cause I just ordered new stuff for my loop


Testing will tell...

But, there is always warranty for the rest of the parts, right?

Well good night ya'll. Going to bed.
Happy new year again. Don't know the time there, it's 1:44 in the night here.


----------



## Chargeit

Yo, figured I'd post my stock results for my 780 @ 1080p (Still haven't oc'ed, no point). I'm kind of bummed about the min fps there, Cpu without a doubt. Still, not bad for stock, compared to my old 7850s 630ish.



That was my 2nd time running that since getting this card. Lol, bench marking it for the most part doesn't seem worth it.

*how do you think a FX8320 would do with 3 monitors?


----------



## Themisseble

same a on 1 monitor... GPU will bottleneck CPU...
Resolution doesnt not effect on CPU....mostly it takes a lot of GPU Vram


----------



## Chargeit

A GTX 780 can run 3 monitors. I wouldn't try going max, but, I bet it would do very well at medium - high settings.

I'm really considering it.









I am kind of worried that it will make me dizzy however. Though, since it gives you a larger FOV, maybe not.


----------



## spikezone2004

I can't test anything at the moment just a blank screen when i turn my computer on


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I can't test anything at the moment just a blank screen when i turn my computer on


Might be time to pick up a cheap AM3+ board while you get this one settled up. Or, take the chance to get a better board, and keep the one you blew as back up if they do replace it. I however don't see that happening, since I'm sure overclocking voids warranty.

Have you tried resetting the mobos bios?


----------



## M3TAl

No... His vrm is blown plain and simple. Smoke and everything.


----------



## Themisseble

M3tal
could you run cinebench R15 on your FX 8320 4,5GHz only with 4 threads?

So could you just compare gaming(bf3 mp) and cinebench R15 between
FX 8320 - bios change on 2M/4C 4,5Ghz
FX 8320 - bios change on 4M/4C 4,5Ghz

please?


----------



## M3TAl

My liver is still recovering, and my head







Think I ran Cinebench awhile ago on 2M/4C and 4M/4C already, don't remember what the speed was. Will see if I can find the screenshots.

These are the same benches I showed you back in November at 4.68 GHz. Don't remember what other specs were at. If you still want 4.5 GHz I'l do it later today when I feel better or maybe tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 374 points: 4 Cores 2 Modules (2 cores per module)
> 
> 
> 438 points: 4 Cores 4 Modules (1 core per module, no bottleneck)


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Ok guys,

I've purchased the FX 8320 and the Gigabyte 970a UD3p (black board with vrm heatsinks/8+2 http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4717#bios

I'm running it currently at stock voltage (auto) at 4.0ghz with my CM212Plus and getting great temps (Load 43) Prime Stable.

I have two questions.

1. I want to hit about 4.4/4.5 on this chip, do i need to change the voltage? I know that's subjective but lets say 1.4v for 4.4 would be ok? Or leave voltage it alone?

2. HT is default at 2400mhz and NB is default at 2200mhz, Do i need to change these (I play bf4 mostly)

3. Should I have HPC enabled? I don't currently.

4. I have 16gb of 1600mhz Gskill ram. I want to run it at 1833, change the timings? use XMP? just change speed?

3. PC powers on then off quickly, then back on to a normal boot, bios setting? i have usb 3.0 disabled....should i ? why does it do this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*
> 
> Ok guys,
> 
> I've purchased the FX 8320 and the Gigabyte 970a UD3p (black board with vrm heatsinks/8+2 http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4717#bios
> 
> I'm running it currently at stock voltage (auto) at 4.0ghz with my CM212Plus and getting great temps (Load 43) Prime Stable.
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. I want to hit about 4.4/4.5 on this chip, do i need to change the voltage? I know that's subjective but lets say 1.4v for 4.4 would be ok? Or leave voltage it alone?
> 
> 2. HT is default at 2400mhz and NB is default at 2200mhz, Do i need to change these (I play bf4 mostly)
> 
> 3. Should I have HPC enabled? I don't currently.
> 
> 4. I have 16gb of 1600mhz Gskill ram. I want to run it at 1833, change the timings? use XMP? just change speed?
> 
> 3. anything i haven't covered?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Yea, you're going to need more voltage to hit 4.4 - 4.5 (you may not be able to get it on a evo, my FX 8320 can't with evo)

2. leave it alone for basic overclocking.

3.Don't enable HPC. It will just overheat your system. <-- This mode is very, very bad "imo".

4. If it has a XMP, use that setting. To manually overclock your ram, check out a few guides on it. Make sure you know how to reset your bios at the board. If you mess up the ram settings, your computer won't boot.

5. Gigabyte boards are well know for throttling these cpus out the box. You'll need to disable "APM", Advanced power management in bios. This may require a bios update, or, you might have to contact GB, to get a bios version that allows for this.

6. You might end up needing a fan to cool down your VRM heatsink, a smaller, 80mm - 60mm fan, zip tied to it should work (Don't tie it to the heatsink, find places on your case to tie off to.). You'll have to make sure this doesn't interfere with your CPU coolers airflow. You'll want the fan making contact with the heatsink, without letting anything hit the fan blades.

*start low on the voltage. Say +0.050 for 4.2. Add to this slowly as you fail stress tests. If your CPU is throttling, it might end up taking less voltage, but, you're not getting the performance. People who's CPU multiplier is being throttled, can get a way with far less voltage, and lower temps (From what I"ve seen), but, this means your system can't even maintain the speed you're after. You'd be better off with less of a overclock.


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Well @ 4.0 ghz stock voltage when i run prime the clock never goes below 4.0 but the voltage goes down to close to 1.2. Vdroop? I have the brand new Bios for my board and have had APM and HPC off without any problems really. Should I raise my stock voltage to compensate for the Vdroop?

Regarding the ram, I'm running ram at stock 1600 with XMP enabled, should I disable XMP when I manually raise the RAM to 1833 and set timings myself? Otherwise I guess I'll be reading about ram for the next 2 hours...

Thanks


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*
> 
> Well @ 4.0 ghz stock voltage when i run prime the clock never goes below 4.0 but the voltage goes down to close to 1.2. Vdroop? I have the brand new Bios for my board and have had APM and HPC off without any problems really. Should I raise my stock voltage to compensate for the Vdroop?
> 
> Regarding the ram, I'm running ram at stock 1600 with XMP enabled, should I disable XMP when I manually raise the RAM to 1833 and set timings myself? Otherwise I guess I'll be reading about ram for the next 2 hours...
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't increase the voltage until you have a core fail a stability test. Yea, that would be Vdrop.

It's good to know they've got over that not having APM in their bios bs.

I only messed with ocing my ram, but, I had disabled XMP (I think). I think the only reason to use it, would be to set your ram to the speeds it's advertised as.

I found this youtube video useful when ocing my ram. I was able to get it stable, though, I didn't keep the oc.






Make sure to get your CPU overclock stable, before messing with ram. Though, you should be able to set the XMP up right off the bat.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*
> 
> Ok guys,
> 
> I've purchased the FX 8320 and the Gigabyte 970a UD3p (black board with vrm heatsinks/8+2 http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4717#bios
> 
> I'm running it currently at stock voltage (auto) at 4.0ghz with my CM212Plus and getting great temps (Load 43) Prime Stable.
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. I want to hit about 4.4/4.5 on this chip, do i need to change the voltage? I know that's subjective but lets say 1.4v for 4.4 would be ok? Or leave voltage it alone?
> 
> 2. HT is default at 2400mhz and NB is default at 2200mhz, Do i need to change these (I play bf4 mostly)
> 
> 3. Should I have HPC enabled? I don't currently.
> 
> 4. I have 16gb of 1600mhz Gskill ram. I want to run it at 1833, change the timings? use XMP? just change speed?
> 
> 3. PC powers on then off quickly, then back on to a normal boot, bios setting? i have usb 3.0 disabled....should i ? why does it do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have the same board and cpu the usb 3 drivers make the cpu 15 to 20 % load randomly across the threads dosnt effect performance at all the usb slots work quite well and the onboard audio is pretty good i have gotten these up to 5ghz with my phanteks cooler the vrm seem to play very well i have gotten it stable at 4.5 4.6 ghz around 1.44 with llc extreme i found it quite odd aswell that the HT is set to 2400 instead of 2600 and my mobo does the same thing when you power on or restart I tried to find a bios update but their isnt any I ve never seen any other mobos do that but it does not effect anything as far as i can see


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*
> 
> Well @ 4.0 ghz stock voltage when i run prime the clock never goes below 4.0 but the voltage goes down to close to 1.2. Vdroop? I have the brand new Bios for my board and have had APM and HPC off without any problems really. Should I raise my stock voltage to compensate for the Vdroop?
> 
> Regarding the ram, I'm running ram at stock 1600 with XMP enabled, should I disable XMP when I manually raise the RAM to 1833 and set timings myself? Otherwise I guess I'll be reading about ram for the next 2 hours...
> 
> Thanks


Whats your LLC
I have all power features ON and HPC is also ON... running 4,2GHz at 1.300V LLC high(1.320-1.332V) everything is stable at prime 95

I had problem with LLC on regular. when i ran prime95 Vcore went from 1.35 to 1.33


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Whats your LLC
> I have all power features ON and HPC is also ON... running 4,2GHz at 1.300V LLC high(1.320-1.332V) everything is stable at prime 95
> 
> I had problem with LLC on regular. when i ran prime95 Vcore went from 1.35 to 1.33


Man, you need to watch that HPC mode.


----------



## M3TAl

Played 20-30min of BF4 yesterday at 5.04 GHz. Didn't crash or have any problems, need to play longer. Crossing my fingers it's stable. I'm not worried about it being 100% rock solid stress test stable. As long as it can play games and record/render music I'm happy.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, you need to watch that HPC mode.


is anything wrong?
CPu is stable at prime 95?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Played 20-30min of BF4 yesterday at 5.04 GHz. Didn't crash or have any problems, need to play longer. Crossing my fingers it's stable. I'm not worried about it being 100% rock solid stress test stable. As long as it can play games and record/render music I'm happy.


I'm not a big fan of the 24 hour stability test thing, but, 20 - 30 min might be cutting it a little low









5.0 would be killer if you can get it stable.

I got my new fans in today. I installed them, reapplied thermal paste, and added a 2nd side intake fan.

The fans sound much better than the ones that came with the H100i, and, my temps are pretty good. I did prime95 @ my current oc, and didn't go past 50c. So, looking like I can take it up some.

I'm not sure that it's the new fans, as much as new thermal paste, and the added top fan, but still. The fans it came with seemed to push enough air, it's just the sounds they made I couldn't live with.

I was going to try the intake thing, but, I just don't like the idea of it totally f'ing up my current airflow.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> is anything wrong?
> CPu is stable at prime 95?


It seems like that mode really rags a CPU. I just don't trust it myself.

*Also make sure to cool the hell out of your VRM


----------



## Themisseble

Without it my CPU throtle - power s. f. On HPC OFF
When i run prime 95
from 4,2Ghz(1.32V) to 3,2Ghz (1.22V)


----------



## M3TAl

Doesn't hurt to just try intake for a day or two. Intake on a radiator will always result in better temps for CPU. The colder the air going through the rad the better the temps. My room is ~20C right now. Inside the case is ~27C. If my rads were set to exhaust instead of intake I would likely have around 7C higher temps.


----------



## Themisseble

HPC
"When the CPU is under load, it can't 'throttle' itself down or lower it's speed by locking the clock rate. It is a 'green' thing to allow the CPU to throttle down when idle. If you are manually setting the clock and multiplier, you want it disabled so it WON'T try to lower your speed you are setting."

is that correct?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Doesn't hurt to just try intake for a day or two. Intake on a radiator will always result in better temps for CPU. The colder the air going through the rad the better the temps. My room is ~20C right now. Inside the case is ~27C. If my rads were set to exhaust instead of intake I would likely have around 7C higher temps.


I'll check it out sooner or later. It should be easy enough to flip my fans.

This time of year this room gets warm, between my computer, and the heat (my ol'lady won't let me turn it off), it likes to get warm. The summer is when I have the ac blasting, and get kick butt temps.

I do have that top fan in now, so, that is a nice source of fresh air, almost under my rad.

see where that top vent is. I just hope my rear exhaust isn't sucking it right back out. I'm still not sure I should even be using a rear exhaust atm.



@Themisseble - I forget which mobo you have, but, what you need is to find the bios that allows you to disable "APM". Check the latest bios, or, send a email requesting it.

Personally, if it didn't generate extra heat, and noise, I wouldn't care if it didn't throttle when not being used. If your CPU is wide open all the time, I have to guess it's noisy as hell, and hot.


----------



## Chargeit

Personally, I don't want my system throttling under load. If it throttles while I'm not using it, or doing lite work, I don't care.

For me, getting the bios that allows APM to be disabled did just that. When I'm under load, my multiplier doesn't drop. But, when I'm just doing bs, such as web surfing, or nothing, than it throttles.

You want the CPU when you need it, not when you don't. If you ask me. Otherwise, you're basically just adding wear, using power, and making tons of heat that isn't needed.


----------



## Themisseble

I have
GA-990XA-UD3 what bios i need to download?


----------



## M3TAl

What revision though? 1.0/1.1 or the UEFI boards?


----------



## Themisseble

rev. 3.0


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> rev. 3.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> rev. 3.0


I'd check out the latest one. Know that this will reset your bios.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4434#bios

If the most recent bios doesn't offer "APM", than you'll have to send Gigabyte a request for the Bios that does.


----------



## M3TAl

No idea if this works for the UEFI BIOS but for the old school Giga BIOS sometimes using ctrl + f1 gives you more options. These Rev 1.x UD3 boards all that does is unlock a chipset option or two. On my old AM2+ mATX board it unlocked all kinds of things including memory settings.


----------



## Chargeit

I flipped the fans. It does keep the CPU cooler, but, it's increasing the temps on everything else in the case, as expected. I'm not sure it's worth it.

In all honesty, I don't think this CPU is a great overclocker, it seems to require too much voltage. I'm thinking about upping it to a 8350, and just using this one in my spare parts PC I'm going to build, since I already have the other AM3+ mobo. I was going to put a fx 6300 in it, but, I'm thinking I might just have to get a better cpu for this one. I mean, I'll be spending money on a chip both ways, might as well get one that's an improvement over what I have.

I really hate the idea of pumping tons of heat down to my generally cool 780.


----------



## M3TAl

Not worth going from 8320 to 8350 unless the 8320 is really, really bad like mine was. Only worth it if you plan to go past 4.6 GHz.

Well played two games of 64 man conquest, boy do I hate conquest too, no problems. I'm going to call it stable enough 5.04 GHz. I'm happy









Just ordered motherboard blocks on clearance 50% off, will have block on mosfet and NB. Necessary? No of course not, but damn will it look cool with 3 clear plexi blocks with Pastel Ice White going through them.

Temp in BF4 apparently maxxed at 55C (rad fans all at ~715 RPM) but BF4 is weird like that, it will spike up crazy high for a split second during loading screens. Actual playing in game was 35-45C.


----------



## Chargeit

I'll see. I really was hoping for 4.6, and can only get up to 4.5 before heats too much of an issue. But, 4.4 is still where I'm landing, since I like to step it back one from the max I feel comfortable with.

I could get it stable at 4.6 I think, but, it would heat up way too much for me to feel good about leaving it there.

Yea, I'm just going to wait on it. To be honest, I'm most likely moving to i7 sooner or later, though, it has to be a 6 core or more. I do however, want to wait and see how things such as mantle work out first.

*Takes a hit off his hardware pipe.

Lol, I respect your devotion to running at 5.0.


----------



## M3TAl

The heat shouldn't be a problem in anything but stress tests, especially with an H100i. I mean at this OC I'm sure P95 will hit 65C (haven't tried) easily. But gaming it gets no where close to that.

To try and simulate something more close to a gaming load you could run IBT on 4-6 threads instead of all 8.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The heat shouldn't be a problem in anything but stress tests, especially with an H100i. I mean at this OC I'm sure P95 will hit 65C (haven't tried) easily. But gaming it gets no where close to that.
> 
> To try and simulate something more close to a gaming load you could run IBT on 4-6 threads instead of all 8.


It isn't uncommon for me to get above 50c while gaming. I tend to play games which are CPU intensive.

This one game I play, "State of Decay", is an unoptimized CPU f'er. That sucker will run my CPU to 50c easily. I tried it while at my 4.5 oc, and hit 55c.

I'm really starting to think that I need to get a much, much better case. I think I've basically out grown my Rosewill R5. Also, it's fully filtered (stock and silverstones), the filters that came with it are way too thick if you ask me. It might just be time to step it up.


----------



## Themisseble

Chargeit tnx for bios update...

Just try as 1 module per core in gaming...
I mean you can hit up to 200-400mhz on same voltages and still lower temps

Then just do a cinebench R15... you may hit about 5,2Ghz with 4 cores


----------



## reeven

Anyone use tapatalk?


----------



## Kalistoval

Hopefully today I will have the time to purchase a new psu and maybe even mobo although i know its my psu's fault im unable to sustain 5 ghzi can do 4.6 4.8 stable at the voltages 1.44v llc extreme every other voltage setting auto and all power features off including hpc my phanteks has 3 out 4 of its fans on i get a huge stall while runing ibt it takes for ever to start approx 10 mins to start and drags although it is stable i feel my psu isnt delivering power properly he's a look btw ga970a-ud3p mobo xms3 1600 mhz ram 8gb xmp profile on nb 2200 mhz ht 2600 mhz

I did better testing with way better temps and tips on GA970A-UD3P


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Chargeit tnx for bios update...
> 
> Just try as 1 module per core in gaming...
> I mean you can hit up to 200-400mhz on same voltages and still lower temps
> 
> Then just do a cinebench R15... you may hit about 5,2Ghz with 4 cores


Yea, I thought about cutting down on cores to see how going less cores, more clock would do.

I ended up removing the new fans I added to the H100i. They were making a grinding, pulsing noise. From what I understand, this is due to the way the H100i handles voltage. Oh well.

To be honest, the stock fans no longer make that whine they were. I guess it had to break in. I noticed that the day after I ordered the new fans.

So, I'm not sure if I should just keep the fans I ordered, or send them back. I really hate returning working items, but, I have no need for them. And crap, they were almost $40 with shipping.

Well, at lest they look good sitting on my desk over there.


----------



## Kalistoval

Need to know what yall think about my cinebench run im at 4.8 ghz IBT AVX Stable on high 40 times. I have tested so many diffrent methods and this here is the best I have been able to overclock. I noticed a pattern, my cpu would need around 0.047 to 0.050v per overclock to stabilize. The thing is at full load It stands in at 1.56v on all cores under max load and temps are at 45 it has spiked to 50 but very very very very extremely rare that it would spike to 50 my mosfets stay matching the 45 im runing my NB at 2600 mhz 1.3v and makes no difference in temp my rams are running xmp profile 1.65v SINGLE Channel because my phanteks with 4 phanteks fans takes up so much space I do have a set of Samsung wonder ram I will end up swapping them out for theoretically for me 1.56v + 0.050 should stabilize 5 Ghz Oh and most Importantly here is what I found out helped me bring my temps down dramatically I turned LLC to medium it is the only setting that would allow my temps to stay so low under such a high voltage Hpc did not help as far as I know and also the on board usb 3 controller disabled help me test and bring temps down because while its enabled it makes my system load 20% usage across all cores


----------



## M3TAl

Think I use medium LLC on my rev 1.1. Not sure how you're getting vrm temperatures, there isn't a sensor for them. I suggest you touch the back of the board where VRM's are, that'll give you an idea. Careful it could burn your finger.

On my phone so can't make out the cinebench pic. 4.8ghz should get you high 700's. Look at the cinebench thread in the benchmarks section, the AMD tab. There's quite a few scores in there. Actually since you're single channel not sure how that will change score.

Also you don't have to be IBT stable for normal usage: gaming, browsing, etc. I fail IBT in 3-4 passes at 5.04 GHz. Have played hours of BF4, no problems. Same went for my 8320 at 4.6 GHz, couldn't pass IBT no matter what. Never had a problem though.


----------



## Kalistoval

Vrm are are quite cool to touch i remember i read somewhere on gigabyte boards that TPIM2 is my Cpu Temp and TPIM 1 is my mosfets either way i know their cool also because the mosfets are right between 2 Phanteks fans and i have 4 pushing and pulling this is on a GA970A-UD3P The black board that's 8+2 phase another guy on here had the same board and wanted to clock to 4.5 so if he is reading this turn llc to medium and the usb3 controller off and he should be able to hit 4.6 with his hyper cooler

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4717#ov

btw im at 4.8 ghz cinbench score of 775 @ a temp of 45 and my unstable 5 ghz scores 8.00 temp of 51


----------



## M3TAl

Tmpin1 and tmpin2 have been debated again and again. The conclusion I reached was don't trust anything it says. Only tmpin0 which is ambient board temp.

Since going full custom loop I've seen both tmpin1 & 2 reach temps below the ambient of the room, which is impossible.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Tmpin1 and tmpin2 have been debated again and again. The conclusion I reached was don't trust anything it says. Only tmpin0 which is ambient board temp.
> 
> Since going full custom loop I've seen both tmpin1 & 2 reach temps below the ambient of the room, which is impossible.


My TMPIN2, is always the same temp as my CPU, with in 1c at max. So, whatever it is, it's closely tied to your CPU. (socket from what I've read).

I hear TMPIN1 is NB, but, really not sure about that.

Yea, TMPIN0 is ambient without a doubt.


----------



## M3TAl

My tmpin2 right now says 20C, cpu core says 8-9C. On both a 970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3 tmpin2 has always been 10-12C higher than core temps. Even with an X4 955. The room is ~22C. Tmpin1 says 24-25C.

I'll be putting a thermal probe on the backside of the board where the mosfets are, and one on the back of CPU socket again. I'll trust that more than these random sensors.


----------



## Kalistoval

My TMPIN 0 is always much lower than TMPIN 1 and 2, TMPIN 2 always rises according to my cpu load


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My tmpin2 right now says 20C, cpu core says 8-9C. On both a 970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3 tmpin2 has always been 10-12C higher than core temps. Even with an X4 955. The room is ~22C. Tmpin1 says 24-25C.
> 
> I'll be putting a thermal probe on the backside of the board where the mosfets are, and one on the back of CPU socket again. I'll trust that more than these random sensors.


I don't know man. Both my 970A-UD3, and 990FXA-UD5 have had TMPIN2, and cpu the same temp. Right now, they are the same, like always.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> My TMPIN 0 is always much lower than TMPIN 1 and 2, TMPIN 2 always rises according to my cpu load


TMPIN 0 is the ambient temp in your case. Your motherboards temp.


----------



## M3TAl

Do you use sleep/hibernate or anything like that? Remember hearing there's a bug where one of the sensors would start reading lower when using sleep sometimes.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you use sleep/hibernate or anything like that? Remember hearing there's a bug where one of the sensors would start reading lower when using sleep sometimes.


I do, but, I just started to about 2 weeks ago. Before that, it read the same.

Don't you have rev 1 boards? Maybe that's the difference?



Check it out. Temps are the same.


----------



## M3TAl

Different revisions could be why. They're both rev 1.1. This is interesting


----------



## Kalistoval

I dont use any sleep/hibernate or power saving features I believe then tmpin 0 temps are right in my case I dont think alot of people have used or documented use or how to use this board, the one i have GA970A-UD3P oh I wanted to ask you does your GA-970A-UD3 Usb 3.0 Etron driver/controller make your cpu load 0-20% at idle across all cores?


----------



## M3TAl

Never had problems with the USB 3.0 doing that. I don't think I even have the driver installed. Way back when I first got the 970A I used the actual Etron driver. This is whatever Windows 8 installs automatically.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I dont use any sleep/hibernate or power saving features I believe then tmpin 0 temps are right in my case I dont think alot of people have used or documented use or how to use this board, the one i have GA970A-UD3P oh I wanted to ask you does your GA-970A-UD3 Usb 3.0 Etron driver/controller make your cpu load 0-20% at idle across all cores?


Not that I remember, but, that sound program it ships with used up a full core. I'd disable it, and just use the windows to control your on board sound.


----------



## M3TAl

Just put a probe on the back of mosfets. This should let me compare how well a mosfet block cools VRM over blowing massive amount of air on stock heatsink using actual screws and Fujipoly thermal pad.

On power saver right now (so 1568 Mhz ~1.1 vcore) with almost 0 air to VRM heatsink the back of mosfets are 43C. If I was blasting this blower fan I've been using it would probably drop under 30C.

Edit: turned on the blower fan, going to see how much temp drops.

Edit2: dropped to 32C. The fan makes a much bigger difference when pushing 1.5 V+ and stressing the CPU.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just put a probe on the back of mosfets. This should let me compare how well a mosfet block cools VRM over blowing massive amount of air on stock heatsink using actual screws and Fujipoly thermal pad.
> 
> On power saver right now (so 1568 Mhz ~1.1 vcore) with almost 0 air to VRM heatsink the back of mosfets are 43C. If I was blasting this blower fan I've been using it would probably drop under 30C.
> 
> Edit: turned on the blower fan, going to see how much temp drops.
> 
> Edit2: dropped to 32C. The fan makes a much bigger difference when pushing 1.5 V+ and stressing the CPU.


Go test it outside on monday lol


----------



## M3TAl

LOVE cold weather.


----------



## Kalistoval

metal can you post a cine bench cpu score multi and single


----------



## M3TAl

I've got multiple scores on this sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Avrck3jWivLcdC14MnV4U2JReWpwRExxc0FRZTZEa0E&gid=7

Don't have time to run any benches. About to go to Yard House at City Center, surprise Bday party for a friend. They've got Stone's Sublimely Self-Righteous on tap! One of the absolute best IPA/Black IPA I've ever had.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've got multiple scores on this sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Avrck3jWivLcdC14MnV4U2JReWpwRExxc0FRZTZEa0E&gid=7


oh i didnt know that but as I checked it out it seems that i have a very good score on my 8320


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> LOVE cold weather.


Yea, it's good and cold right now, I'm taking advantage of it now to get my oc figured out. I might have to cut back later though.


----------



## Kalistoval

sfter s while i stoped caring and was like if i blew somthing up tonigh that gives me an excuse to go to microcenter or directron in the morning lol so i thing a did a few kamikaze runs it didnt really scare me what temp it ended up with at full load cuz if it poped id just pop in my trusty old 1100T collecting dust lol but hey I found my current max oc


----------



## M3TAl

The board will die long before the CPU. Takes a lot to kill these visheras and zambezis.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I've got my old board sitting in there collecting dust also. It does feel good knowing you have something to fall back on. Though, I have no desire to go back to it, or pull my mobo n ****. ugh.

Also, I'll be damned if these H100i's aren't a pain in the butt to connect. It gets easier, but, still annoying the way they designed the hooks.

Really, the main thing in my rig I'm worried about losing is the 780... Sadly, I don't ***** 50 dollar bills. =D


----------



## M3TAl

Most of us don't doo doo $50 bills. There's just the few with multiple 780ti's and 4930k's


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Most of us don't doo doo $50 bills. There's just the few with multiple 780ti's and 4930k's


All it takes is a job at Burger King, and a room in your parents house. Which I'm willing to bet has funded more than one really high end rig.


----------



## Themisseble

What is highest V for GA-990XA-UD3...
1.5V-1.6V?


----------



## reeven

1.9 or more i think


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> All it takes is a job at Burger King, and a room in your parents house. Which I'm willing to bet has funded more than one really high end rig.


----------



## HelpPlz

hello, i own a gigabyte 970a-ud3 and have the rev 3. i am wondering if i should switch for rev 1.1. im trying to overclock a fx-8320 with hyper 212 evo to 4.2-4.3 ghz in a fractal define r4 case. idk if i should stick with this revision or go for older one as it seems like the better one?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelpPlz*
> 
> hello, i own a gigabyte 970a-ud3 and have the rev 3. i am wondering if i should switch for rev 1.1. im trying to overclock a fx-8320 with hyper 212 evo to 4.2-4.3 ghz in a fractal define r4 case. idk if i should stick with this revision or go for older one as it seems like the better one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> What is highest V for GA-990XA-UD3...
> 1.5V-1.6V?


I know my Rev 3 970a-ud3 throttled my 8320, no matter what I did.

It might not be a bad idea, but, wait for a few more opinions.

Personally, I'd suggest stepping your board up to the 990. I really don't think these 970a rev 3 are meant to run a FX 8320.

GA-990FXA-UD3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514


----------



## HelpPlz

would the asus m5a97 r2.0 be a good choice?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelpPlz*
> 
> would the asus m5a97 r2.0 be a good choice?


I'd pick the 970a-ud3, because of the phase count. 8+2 vs the Asus mobos 4+2. It should be able to handle more voltage.

I however am not sure off hand, since I've only used the 970a. I just know that the rev 3 boards suck.

There is a user on this forum that has a rev 1.1. I'm sure he'll chime in when he see your questions.


----------



## M3TAl

Doesn't hurt to try for 4.3 GHz on the rev 3.0 first. With that cooler the max OC is usually around 4.4-4.5 GHz. I kind of want a 3.0 just to play around with and see how it differs from the 1.1. And to see if it would throttle on me and why.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelpPlz*
> 
> would the asus m5a97 r2.0 be a good choice?


If you do step it up it's best to just grab a higher end board.
I switched from a 990fxa-ud3 to a 990fx Sabertooth r2.0. Happy I did.


----------



## Kalistoval

what do you guys think of this ? HPC mode off btw


----------



## M3TAl

Not familiar with that benchmark at all so can't really say. What was max temp?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Not familiar with that benchmark at all so can't really say. What was max temp?


48


----------



## M3TAl

Might want to try FSB OC. FSB of 220-230 really seems to be a sweet spot for me. My memory and cpu-nb really love it. Getting great Cinebench scores.


----------



## HelpPlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Doesn't hurt to try for 4.3 GHz on the rev 3.0 first. With that cooler the max OC is usually around 4.4-4.5 GHz. I kind of want a 3.0 just to play around with and see how it differs from the 1.1. And to see if it would throttle on me and why.


my situation is difficult, i have this motherboard but cant test it because my gpu is on backorder (280x) and i wont be able to assemble it, so just off choice i need to decide if i stick with rev 3 gigabyte 970a-ud3 or exchange on newegg for the rev 1.1. if i stick with this untill my gpu arrives, my standard return policy on newegg will run out so i cant return it or exchange. so basically i need opinions of ppl who own rev 3 ,rev 1.1, or even msi ma97 r.20 if they have a decent oc with it on 8000 fx series, mainly 8320fx to see the rev 1.1 is alot better to switch over from rev 3 or if they are same or not a big difference. i know it has realtek sound and older bios with more options so im wondering if i should make a switch as i wont even get the chance to test the rev 3 out before my 30 day return is over because of gpu arriving at the end of this month


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelpPlz*
> 
> my situation is difficult, i have this motherboard but cant test it because my gpu is on backorder (280x) and i wont be able to assemble it, so just off choice i need to decide if i stick with rev 3 gigabyte 970a-ud3 or exchange on newegg for the rev 1.1. if i stick with this untill my gpu arrives, my standard return policy on newegg will run out so i cant return it or exchange. so basically i need opinions of ppl who own rev 3 ,rev 1.1, or even msi ma97 r.20 if they have a decent oc with it on 8000 fx series, mainly 8320fx to see the rev 1.1 is alot better to switch over from rev 3 or if they are same or not a big difference. i know it has realtek sound and older bios with more options so im wondering if i should make a switch as i wont even get the chance to test the rev 3 out before my 30 day return is over because of gpu arriving at the end of this month


$30 shipped ($25 after mail in, DVI only)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127705

$35 shipped (DVI, HDMI, VGA)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121711

Get a cheap card for now, to test with. It will also work in a pinch if you need to send in your main GPU for repairs. I wouldn't try to game on these, but, you never know. I kept my HD 7850, just in case I need a back up GPU.

*I hate to suggest this, since I don't like returns without good reasons. Maybe you can pick up a cheap card from your local best buy or something, test, and then return? Make sure they allow for returns though.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Might want to try FSB OC. FSB of 220-230 really seems to be a sweet spot for me. My memory and cpu-nb really love it. Getting great Cinebench scores.


Im getting 779 score in cinebench r15 in normal windows 36 processes running i did find it key to boost my cpu pll my setup v required max voltage on the cpu pll about 3.13 volts to fully stabilize it, isnt hurting any benches its actually performing a lot better and does effect cinebench scores i do not see this producing more heat at all tested ibt avx 40 times finishes in 17 mins on high max temp of 48 it might spike for a second or 2 to 52 something but its very brief and max cpu voltage says 1.6v but it would be very brief i guess its llc kicking in very seldom and brief for the life of me i can not oc via fsb because my lame xms 3 do not want to oc.


----------



## M3TAl

What memory are you running? Might be able to get lower timings at 1600. That's basically my timings for 933/1866 all the way to around 2040 MHz with 1.65 V. They're 1.5 V sticks but 1.65 V doesn't hurt them at all and helps with lower timings at higher speeds.


----------



## Chargeit

Check this out. A nice and cheap monitor for keeping track of temps.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254094

All you need is a VGA to DVI converter. Or which ever you need.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119041

I couldn't pass it up. Might not want to game on it but, my HWmonitor will be nice and happy there.


----------



## M3TAl

Literally no room on the desk for any more stuff







. I just use On Screen Display in every game.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Literally no room on the desk for any more stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just use On Screen Display in every game.


I canceled my order. I'm just going to wait, and get another monitor like the one I have.

It is a good deal though. I'm pretty sure that's as cheap as I've seen a new monitor.

I want one for temps, and also just to use as a 2nd monitor. I've got a 2nd monitor hooked up to this laptop, and it's hard to live without one on my gaming PC. It's just so damned nice being able to pass things on to another screen.


----------



## Dukenukemx

Wondering if anyone could help me, I got a GA-970A-UD3P for my AMD FX 8350 and the VRMs get hot. Not nearly as hot as my old ASRock 770iCafe but still hot. The ASRock would get hot enough that touching the heatsink or underneath the motherboard where the VRMs are, would burn your finger tip. With the Gigabyte it's just warm on the heat sink, but the underneath will take a good 5-7 seconds before you need to pull your finger away. BTW this is only with PRIME95 blend test.

Just wondering why the heatsink isn't pulling as much heat away as it should. Would it be a good idea to put some thermal paste instead of the thermal pad they have on the board? I have Prolimatech PK-3 thermal paste that works really good. Just don't wanna do anything that'll make things worse, or void Gigabyte warranty.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukenukemx*
> 
> Wondering if anyone could help me, I got a GA-970A-UD3P for my AMD FX 8350 and the VRMs get hot. Not nearly as hot as my old ASRock 770iCafe but still hot. The ASRock would get hot enough that touching the heatsink or underneath the motherboard where the VRMs are, would burn your finger tip. With the Gigabyte it's just warm on the heat sink, but the underneath will take a good 5-7 seconds before you need to pull your finger away. BTW this is only with PRIME95 blend test.
> 
> Just wondering why the heatsink isn't pulling as much heat away as it should. Would it be a good idea to put some thermal paste instead of the thermal pad they have on the board? I have Prolimatech PK-3 thermal paste that works really good. Just don't wanna do anything that'll make things worse, or void Gigabyte warranty.


I have the same board with a fx 8320 clocked in at 4.8 what voltage and do you have llc extreme set, llc extreme will cause the mosfets to over heat that way what works for me is llc medium and all slandered protocol for overclocking either on or off e.g c&q also the cpu pll on this board plays a role in over clocking and performance I have mines set to max 3.13v it does not play a factor in temps


----------



## spikezone2004

I got my replacement motherboard from gigabyte however it looks like when my vrm blew it took my cpu with it because it no longer works


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have the same board with a fx 8320 clocked in at 4.8 what voltage and do you have llc extreme set, llc extreme will cause the mosfets to over heat that way what works for me is llc medium and all slandered protocol for overclocking either on or off e.g c&q also the cpu pll on this board plays a role in over clocking and performance I have mines set to max 3.13v it does not play a factor in temps


How many LLC options do the rev 3.0 970A boards have? The 1.1 had Auto. Regular, and Extreme. Regular was basically no LLC so you had vdroop, and Auto/Extreme seemed the same to me.


----------



## Dukenukemx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have the same board with a fx 8320 clocked in at 4.8 what voltage and do you have llc extreme set, llc extreme will cause the mosfets to over heat that way what works for me is llc medium and all slandered protocol for overclocking either on or off e.g c&q also the cpu pll on this board plays a role in over clocking and performance I have mines set to max 3.13v it does not play a factor in temps


There's no overclock yet on this system, as I'm just checking temps first before I look into that. The Load Line Calibration is set by whatever the default settings are for the BIOS. I did find a bug in the BIOS where I was trying to undervolt the CPU, to lower the VRM temp. I tried -0.0500 and failed Prime95, so I just put it back to auto. Though auto wouldn't put it back to 1.3375 volts because the greyed out setting was being taken into account.

You can't tell the temperature of the VRM from above because the heatsink is just warm. From underneath I can tell they're getting hot, cause I happen to have the case open, due to parts I'm waiting on. Which concerns me if I plan to overclock. BTW the CPU never goes past 50C in Prime95, so I'm good there.

I'll check the LLC settings and report, but for now is it a good idea or bad idea to replace the thermal pad for thermal paste?

**EDIT**
LLC was set to AUTO so I set it to normal, and no difference. Heatsink is warm, but underneath the board it's hot.


----------



## M3TAl

If you want lower VRM temps get rid of the plastic push pins and use actual screws. Also the stock thermal pa dis pretty bad. Fujipoly is the best around from FrozenCPU.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukenukemx*
> 
> There's no overclock yet on this system, as I'm just checking temps first before I look into that. The Load Line Calibration is set by whatever the default settings are for the BIOS. I did find a bug in the BIOS where I was trying to undervolt the CPU, to lower the VRM temp. I tried -0.0500 and failed Prime95, so I just put it back to auto. Though auto wouldn't put it back to 1.3375 volts because the greyed out setting was being taken into account.
> 
> You can't tell the temperature of the VRM from above because the heatsink is just warm. From underneath I can tell they're getting hot, cause I happen to have the case open, due to parts I'm waiting on. Which concerns me if I plan to overclock. BTW the CPU never goes past 50C in Prime95, so I'm good there.
> 
> I'll check the LLC settings and report, but for now is it a good idea or bad idea to replace the thermal pad for thermal paste?
> 
> **EDIT**
> LLC was set to AUTO so I set it to normal, and no difference. Heatsink is warm, but underneath the board it's hot.


yes i noticed that bug a while back

the GA970A-UD3P has Auto Normal Extreme Standard Medium Low

I have that offset to 0.0000 because the bug will kick in and add that voltage so its best left neutral


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukenukemx*
> 
> There's no overclock yet on this system, as I'm just checking temps first before I look into that. The Load Line Calibration is set by whatever the default settings are for the BIOS. I did find a bug in the BIOS where I was trying to undervolt the CPU, to lower the VRM temp. I tried -0.0500 and failed Prime95, so I just put it back to auto. Though auto wouldn't put it back to 1.3375 volts because the greyed out setting was being taken into account.
> 
> You can't tell the temperature of the VRM from above because the heatsink is just warm. From underneath I can tell they're getting hot, cause I happen to have the case open, due to parts I'm waiting on. Which concerns me if I plan to overclock. BTW the CPU never goes past 50C in Prime95, so I'm good there.
> 
> I'll check the LLC settings and report, but for now is it a good idea or bad idea to replace the thermal pad for thermal paste?
> 
> **EDIT**
> LLC was set to AUTO so I set it to normal, and no difference. Heatsink is warm, but underneath the board it's hot.


normal LLC takes away -0.075 v of power from my fx 8320 under 100% load no matter the clock can you test how much vcore you have in idle vs 100 % load


----------



## Dukenukemx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you want lower VRM temps get rid of the plastic push pins and use actual screws. Also the stock thermal pa dis pretty bad. Fujipoly is the best around from FrozenCPU.


This board has screws with springs on them. So Gigabyte I guess learned with this board?

Surprised that you suggested this Fujipoly thermal pad. Is it really that good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> normal LLC takes away -0.075 v of power from my fx 8320 under 100% load no matter the clock can you test how much vcore you have in idle vs 100 % load


Vcore idle 1.344V
Vcore Prime95 ~1.332V - 1.344V but mostly stays at 1.344V


----------



## chrisjames61

I have a rev. 1.1 GA-990XA-UD3. Without the heatpipes on the vrm and northbridge heatsinks. It does a good job with my 6300. Would it handle a 8320 with a mild overclock in a very well ventilated Arc Midi R2? I get antsy when I don't have anything new to tinker with!


----------



## Tasm

Is it safe to run an FX 8320 4.7 with 1.55v on the GA 970A UDp?

I was getting 110º on the Vrm´s under IBT after i iced it with 2x1850rpm 92mm fans + 2 stock AMD cooler fans, now it goes up to 75º max.


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have a rev. 1.1 GA-990XA-UD3. Without the heatpipes on the vrm and northbridge heatsinks. It does a good job with my 6300. Would it handle a 8320 with a mild overclock in a very well ventilated Arc Midi R2? I get antsy when I don't have anything new to tinker with!


I've got a GA-990XA-UD3 with an fx 8320







4.4ghz no probz


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> I've got a GA-990XA-UD3 with an fx 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4ghz no probz


Rev. 1.1 without the heat pipes? Didn't the later rev. boards have more robust vrm and northbridge cooling?


----------



## M3TAl

Only the 4.0 revision has the heatpipes I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukenukemx*
> 
> This board has screws with springs on them. So Gigabyte I guess learned with this board?
> 
> Surprised that you suggested this Fujipoly thermal pad. Is it really that good?
> Vcore idle 1.344V
> Vcore Prime95 ~1.332V - 1.344V but mostly stays at 1.344V


That's probably still better than the stock pad, I use the Fujipoly Extreme 11.0 W/mK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have a rev. 1.1 GA-990XA-UD3. Without the heatpipes on the vrm and northbridge heatsinks. It does a good job with my 6300. Would it handle a 8320 with a mild overclock in a very well ventilated Arc Midi R2? I get antsy when I don't have anything new to tinker with!


Will handle an 8320 just fine with mild overclock. Only gets sketchy once you start pushing past ~1.49 V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Is it safe to run an FX 8320 4.7 with 1.55v on the GA 970A UDp?
> 
> I was getting 110º on the Vrm´s under IBT after i iced it with 2x1850rpm 92mm fans + 2 stock AMD cooler fans, now it goes up to 75º max.


Not safe unless you've made sure the heatsink is making good contact and you have direct airflow on the heatsink. What are you using to check VRM temps?


----------



## Ningi07

Hey guys got a problem with my Motherboard/Cpu. My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-990xa UD3 and the rest of my specs are in my Sig Rig I went into the bios to raise the Cpu vcore to 1.36v to make it was stable @4.4ghz and when I saved the changes and my pc reboot it did not come back on... it boots for about 4-6 seconds and my pc just cuts out, not even enough time to get a display up on the monitor. I have my old am3 phenom 955 that I could stick in if that helps. Thanks


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Not safe unless you've made sure the heatsink is making good contact and you have direct airflow on the heatsink. What are you using to check VRM temps?


I do have 2 stock AMD cooler fan´s attached, plus 2x Coolink Swif 922 1850rpm moving air towards the vrm´s heatsink.

I am using Hwinfo, in my GA UD3*p* it will show the vrm temp, on regular 970a UD3 it wont.

Anyway, it doesnt cross 76º under IBT max with 1.55, so i guess it´s safe.

My concern is about how much power a 8+2 phase can provide to the cpu, and if with 1.55 is too much.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I do have 2 stock AMD cooler fan´s attached, plus 2x Coolink Swif 922 1850rpm moving air towards the vrm´s heatsink.
> 
> I am using Hwinfo, in my GA UD3*p* it will show the vrm temp, on regular 970a UD3 it wont.
> 
> Anyway, it doesnt cross 76º under IBT max with 1.55, so i guess it´s safe.
> 
> My concern is about how much power a 8+2 phase can provide to the cpu, and if with 1.55 is too much.


It has an actual VRM sensor? Can we see a screenshot?

I don't know what the max amperage the msofets can take/deliver, not sure. I've ran 1.7V to the CPU for a Cinebench run though with about 55F ambient and blower fan right on VRM heatsink. Back of the board where mosfets are hit 96C for about 10 seconds at the end of the bench run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Hey guys got a problem with my Motherboard/Cpu. My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-990xa UD3 and the rest of my specs are in my Sig Rig I went into the bios to raise the Cpu vcore to 1.36v to make it was stable @4.4ghz and when I saved the changes and my pc reboot it did not come back on... it boots for about 4-6 seconds and my pc just cuts out, not even enough time to get a display up on the monitor. I have my old am3 phenom 955 that I could stick in if that helps. Thanks


Have you tried resetting the cmos to get defaults back? The jumper on the board...


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It has an actual VRM sensor? Can we see a screenshot?


Here it is:


----------



## M3TAl

Nice! They finally put actual sensors in there. Well in that case you temps are fine. Mosfets should be good to like 100-115C. Somewhere around there.

From searching found a post in the 990FXA club with someone using a rev 4.0 board and also has PMBus VR sesnor. He would get throttling at 112C on VR temp.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Nice! They finally put actual sensors in there. Well in that case you temps are fine. Mosfets should be good to like 100-115C. Somewhere around there.
> 
> From searching found a post in the 990FXA club with someone using a rev 4.0 board and also has PMBus VR sesnor. He would get throttling at 112C on VR temp.


Without any cooling, it was reaching 110º.

After those 1850rpm Coolink beasts, the thing will not go over 76º IBT Max.

Neither the Cpu will go above 58º with 1.55, Dark Rock Pro 2 does the job.


----------



## M3TAl

If it's possible then tighten the screw/bolt whatever is on the heatsink down more. Make sure it's making good contact. Also I can only assume Gigabyte still uses the same thermal pad from the rev 1.1. That pad is pretty crappy. Fujipoly extreme thermal pad all the way!


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It has an actual VRM sensor? Can we see a screenshot?
> 
> I don't know what the max amperage the msofets can take/deliver, not sure. I've ran 1.7V to the CPU for a Cinebench run though with about 55F ambient and blower fan right on VRM heatsink. Back of the board where mosfets are hit 96C for about 10 seconds at the end of the bench run.
> Have you tried resetting the cmos to get defaults back? The jumper on the board...


I have tried reseated the battery, but have not done the jumper's, don't a I need a jumper lead thingy?


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Hey guys got a problem with my Motherboard/Cpu. My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-990xa UD3 and the rest of my specs are in my Sig Rig I went into the bios to raise the Cpu vcore to 1.36v to make it was stable @4.4ghz and when I saved the changes and my pc reboot it did not come back on... it boots for about 4-6 seconds and my pc just cuts out, not even enough time to get a display up on the monitor. I have my old am3 phenom 955 that I could stick in if that helps. Thanks


Fixed it... took out Mobo battery for 10-15 mins, put it back in and all booted fine


----------



## M3TAl

Actually you don't need a jumper. All you need is anything metal to connect the two pins together, a screwdriver for example. Or a car key.

Good that you got it fixed









Really odd though. Just raising vcore shouldn't cause a boot loop like that. Are you sure the voltage you used was stable for the clock speed you had?


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Maybe i can get some help here. I have a thread on my full watercooling build for the UD3 and 8350 and I'm starting to overclock my system. I am running prime95 stress test to see how high and stable i can go with the CPU. I am kinda confused at what Speedfan is showing me when i have Prime95 running. Hardware monitor says something different on temperatures but i want to ask what is the TEMP3 on Speedfan showing to be around 50C on the 15minute stress test i do? Can't be the cpu right? on HWM its showing to be 39C? Weird. Also when stressing with prime i find on CPU-z the voltage goes up to 1.424 and after it dips down to 1.376 is that normal with the motherboard i am using or is there a bios setting i forgot to disable to fix the voltage at 1.4volts?


----------



## M3TAl

I have same board as you, same CPU, same Mosfet + NB block (got them on clearance, thanks PPCS!), and use Speed Fan for controlling rad fans.

TMPIN0 is ambient motherboard sensor. In my strong belief, TPMIN1 & TMPIN2 don't matter. No one truly knows what they are. All I can say is they change directly with CPU core temps. They're not the NB and not Mosfet. Maybe one is the socket temp (TPMIN2 maybe).

The only temp you need to worry about is the core of the CPU. AMD's recommended limit is 62C. SpeedFan only shows TMPIN0,1,2 temps. Not the core temp. I use TPMIN2 (Temp3 in SpeedFan) to control rad fans. This is almost always 10-12C higher than the CPU core.

So in SpeedFan you want the fans to ramp to 100% if core hits say 60C? Set Temp3 to go 100% at 70-72C. You can do this two different ways. First way: set a warning temp at 70C (fans will go to 100%) in the Temperatures tab. Second way: make a custom curve in the Fan Control tab using Temp3.

The only other important temp to worry about is Mosfets. No matter what anyone tells you there is NO sensor for mosfet/VRM temps. Only on Rev 4.0 and the 970A-UD3*P* boards. The only way to have an idea of what the temp is for these is to put a thermal probe (from a fan controller or something else) on the back of the board where the mosfets are.

My current OC right now is 4.837 GHz at 1.475 V set in BIOS on Medium LLC. This is a 225 FSB OC. Memory at 1800 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T 2475 MHz CPU-NB. A 220-230 FSB really seems to be a sweet spot for my chip. I have no problem giving you all my settings if you want to try them.

Notice all the info I gave is for a Rev 1.1 UD3. Many things are different for Rev 3.0/4.0.

Here is CPU-Z validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/kr6njd

Yes my tubing is turning green







. Something to do with all the copper in the loop and Durelene absorbing it.

Edit: yes the voltage rising at load is normal. That is LLC (Load Line Calibration). I set 1.475 V in BIOS but at idle it's 1.472. At full 100% load it get's to 1.502-1.52 V. This is perfectly normal. If you want to see a comparison of different LLC's on a Rev 1.1 UD3's look at this post I made few days ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/8430#post_21558519


----------



## Dukenukemx

Under HWINFO64 my VRM's show 59C with PRIME95 Blend on for 10-15 minutes. That seems to be the temp at which it stops climbing. That's with Antec Spot Cool directly above it. But again, no overclocking just yet. Even though 59C seems acceptable, I'm going with my finger test. Underneath the board I place my fingers where the VRMs are located. If my finger can't sit there indefinitely, then it's too hot and needs to be cooled down. I consider VRM cooling to be very important part of overclocking, unless you enjoying watching your system burn.

I've already ordered the FujiPoly 6.0 W/mK as suggested by M3TAl, which is probably their weakest thermal pad, but I'm willing to bet it's much better then what's on my Gigabyte board. Keep in mind the VRM temp effects the CPU temp as well. My old ASRock 770iCafe VRMs would get so hot you couldn't keep your finger on there for more then 2 seconds, both heatsink and underneath the board. But with the same cooling setup, my 8350 in the ASRock was at 60C, while on the Gigabyte is 50C at best. That's a huge drop in temp.

I also have an HTPC with no VRM cooling, and yea another ASRock but AM3+. The VRMs on that are 100C easy. I'm waiting on thermal tape for that board.


----------



## M3TAl

When you remove the VRM heatsink you should be able to tell how good/poor the contact was. There should be indents in the pad for each mosfet. Hopefully these indents will also be present in the middle. These boards like to warp, mine did. Very poor contact in the middle but good contact on the two edges.

This pic is Fujipoly Extreme 11.0 W/mK. As you can see poor contact in the middle. Those diamonds in the middle are from the original packaging it was in. The stock pad should also show indents from the mosfets. If there isn't any indents then poor contact all the way around.

Edit: I was actually looking at that ANtec Spot Cool fan for possible blowing right on my GPU VRM heatsink (modded that Eznotech MST-88 onto GPU VRM). How loud is it? The heatsink works AMAZING on GPU when it has nice direct airflow. Like 50C max VRM temps with good airflow on it. 90C with poor airflow







.


----------



## Dukenukemx

The Antec Spot Cool is surprisingly very quiet. It has 3 fan speed settings, and I have it on max. I ordered another from Ebay for $7, for my HTPC.


----------



## M3TAl

It can screw into a PCI slot right? I might get one.


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Actually you don't need a jumper. All you need is anything metal to connect the two pins together, a screwdriver for example. Or a car key.
> 
> Good that you got it fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really odd though. Just raising vcore shouldn't cause a boot loop like that. Are you sure the voltage you used was stable for the clock speed you had?


I only raised the V-Core to 1.37 to get it stable at 4.4Ghz, and 1.37 is not particularly high but I obviously done something wrong.. Aha, gotta say it freaked me out abit, thought I broke my Mobo or somthing... but all is good now


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I have same board as you, same CPU, same Mosfet + NB block (got them on clearance, thanks PPCS!), and use Speed Fan for controlling rad fans.
> 
> TMPIN0 is ambient motherboard sensor. In my strong belief, TPMIN1 & TMPIN2 don't matter. No one truly knows what they are. All I can say is they change directly with CPU core temps. They're not the NB and not Mosfet. Maybe one is the socket temp (TPMIN2 maybe).
> 
> The only temp you need to worry about is the core of the CPU. AMD's recommended limit is 62C. SpeedFan only shows TMPIN0,1,2 temps. Not the core temp. I use TPMIN2 (Temp3 in SpeedFan) to control rad fans. This is almost always 10-12C higher than the CPU core.
> 
> So in SpeedFan you want the fans to ramp to 100% if core hits say 60C? Set Temp3 to go 100% at 70-72C. You can do this two different ways. First way: set a warning temp at 70C (fans will go to 100%) in the Temperatures tab. Second way: make a custom curve in the Fan Control tab using Temp3.
> 
> The only other important temp to worry about is Mosfets. No matter what anyone tells you there is NO sensor for mosfet/VRM temps. Only on Rev 4.0 and the 970A-UD3*P* boards. The only way to have an idea of what the temp is for these is to put a thermal probe (from a fan controller or something else) on the back of the board where the mosfets are.
> 
> My current OC right now is 4.837 GHz at 1.475 V set in BIOS on Medium LLC. This is a 225 FSB OC. Memory at 1800 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T 2475 MHz CPU-NB. A 220-230 FSB really seems to be a sweet spot for my chip. I have no problem giving you all my settings if you want to try them.
> 
> Notice all the info I gave is for a Rev 1.1 UD3. Many things are different for Rev 3.0/4.0.
> 
> Here is CPU-Z validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/kr6njd
> 
> Yes my tubing is turning green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Something to do with all the copper in the loop and Durelene absorbing it.
> 
> Edit: yes the voltage rising at load is normal. That is LLC (Load Line Calibration). I set 1.475 V in BIOS but at idle it's 1.472. At full 100% load it get's to 1.502-1.52 V. This is perfectly normal. If you want to see a comparison of different LLC's on a Rev 1.1 UD3's look at this post I made few days ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/8430#post_21558519


Wow thanks for the information, helps a lot! I don't have any of my fans on a fan controller nor are they plugged into the motherboard. I am running them straight off a junction box from NZXT that comes with the case. All 11 fans on the radiator have 3 speeds and are set to medium speed at the moment. I saw your multiplier was 21.5 raised from the x20.0 stock right? did you adjust that or when you raised for the overclock you raised bus speed only? I have my HT Link running auto should i try to get it back to stock? A little confused sorry i am new at this. I do run the Rev. 1.1 UD3 though. Stressed on 4.5ghz atm is 39c and at idle its a cold as 10c lol


----------



## M3TAl

Raised multi to 21.5 to get 4.83 GHz (max clock that passes IBT with my current voltage). My chip seems to really like FSB in the 220-230 range. I try to keep the FSB in this range and change the multi depending on what kind of clock I'm going for 4.7-5.2 GHz.

I was running a 5.04 GHz OC but I decided to drop the voltage and clock down. The VRM's were getting pretty toasty playing BF4 at 1.52-1.56 V. Plus that's just a lot of extra heat dumping into the loop for only an extra ~150 MHz or so.

If you're new to OC'in then just stick with stock 200 FSB and just raise the multi. When raising FSB you have to keep an eye on RAM clocks and the CPU-NB (memory controller in the CPU). HT-Link isn't a large concern. Just keep it in the 2600-2800 MHz range. It can go higher but 2600-2800 is generally stable.

The only reason to play around with raising FSB is some chips have sweet spots, dead spots too, where the amount of voltage required is actually less than when using a 200 FSB and multi OC.

Don't be surprised if you have to keep adding lots of voltage after 4.6-4.7 GHz. That's typically where these chips start needing a lot more voltage and producing a lot more heat.

Oh and my preferred monitoring software is HWiNFO64. It can be used with MSI Afterburner's On Screen Display in games. I always run the OSD with all my temps and other settings showing. I'm just OCD about always being able to see them


----------



## Tasm

HWinfo, totally.

Very usefull to know core temp/vrm temp/cpu total use, etc during gaming.

BF4 used my FX up to 58%, never saw other game doing that.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Raised multi to 21.5 to get 4.83 GHz (max clock that passes IBT with my current voltage). My chip seems to really like FSB in the 220-230 range. I try to keep the FSB in this range and change the multi depending on what kind of clock I'm going for 4.7-5.2 GHz.
> 
> I was running a 5.04 GHz OC but I decided to drop the voltage and clock down. The VRM's were getting pretty toasty playing BF4 at 1.52-1.56 V. Plus that's just a lot of extra heat dumping into the loop for only an extra ~150 MHz or so.
> 
> If you're new to OC'in then just stick with stock 200 FSB and just raise the multi. When raising FSB you have to keep an eye on RAM clocks and the CPU-NB (memory controller in the CPU). HT-Link isn't a large concern. Just keep it in the 2600-2800 MHz range. It can go higher but 2600-2800 is generally stable.
> 
> The only reason to play around with raising FSB is some chips have sweet spots, dead spots too, where the amount of voltage required is actually less than when using a 200 FSB and multi OC.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you have to keep adding lots of voltage after 4.6-4.7 GHz. That's typically where these chips start needing a lot more voltage and producing a lot more heat.
> 
> Oh and my preferred monitoring software is HWiNFO64. It can be used with MSI Afterburner's On Screen Display in games. I always run the OSD with all my temps and other settings showing. I'm just OCD about always being able to see them


Okay so wait i am confused. Sorry i am still new at this. I shouldn't trying to just overclock the cpu by raising the FSB and voltage to see where i am stable at after running prime95 for a while? I should raise the multiplier instead? I haven't touched the multiplier yet because whenever i raised the FSB it would raise the number for Ghz on the cpu but kept the multiplier x20 which is stock right? I was worried seeing the Ht-link on auto and after running 4.5Ghz stable with a 220FSB x20 multi my HT-link was at 2859MHz. Should i force the HT-link to a lower setting? closer to stock or leave it on auto for now?


----------



## Dukenukemx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It can screw into a PCI slot right? I might get one.


It has a hole in the end to screw through. So I used one of the screws that hold the motherboard in to hold on the fan. You could do the same with a PCI slot screw. The neck is bendable, and you can manipulate it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> Okay so wait i am confused. Sorry i am still new at this. I shouldn't trying to just overclock the cpu by raising the FSB and voltage to see where i am stable at after running prime95 for a while? I should raise the multiplier instead? I haven't touched the multiplier yet because whenever i raised the FSB it would raise the number for Ghz on the cpu but kept the multiplier x20 which is stock right? I was worried seeing the Ht-link on auto and after running 4.5Ghz stable with a 220FSB x20 multi my HT-link was at 2859MHz. Should i force the HT-link to a lower setting? closer to stock or leave it on auto for now?


I would definitely only use a 200 FSB and raise the CPU multi if you're new to this.

Everything is based off the FSB and a multiplier. The CPU clock, CPU-NB clock, HT-Link, Ram clock, etc. If you raise the FSB then you raise the clocks for all of those things. Just keep a 200 FSB and raise the CPU multi and voltage for now. You can mess with FSB when you have a better understanding of how it works.

Someone recently posted an FSB chart that shows the relation between FSB and different multipliers for CPU clock, HT-Link, CPU-NB, and Ram. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Al3OKDjZIOcwdHJBU3RMWEpRMkgzQm1aOFk3bU9fcGc&output=html


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I would definitely only use a 200 FSB and raise the CPU multi if you're new to this.
> 
> Everything is based off the FSB and a multiplier. The CPU clock, CPU-NB clock, HT-Link, Ram clock, etc. If you raise the FSB then you raise the clocks for all of those things. Just keep a 200 FSB and raise the CPU multi and voltage for now. You can mess with FSB when you have a better understanding of how it works.
> 
> Someone recently posted an FSB chart that shows the relation between FSB and different multipliers for CPU clock, HT-Link, CPU-NB, and Ram. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Al3OKDjZIOcwdHJBU3RMWEpRMkgzQm1aOFk3bU9fcGc&output=html


Can you PM your settings to me please?


----------



## Dukenukemx

Got the Fujipoly 6.0 W/mK from FrozenCPU today and the VRMs did drop in temperature. Before with Blend test Prime95 for about 15 minutes, the temp stopped at 59C. Now for the same amount of time it's at 56C, with it dropping to 55C sometimes. So that's a good 3C drop right there.







Finger test shows I can keep my fingers under the motherboard for a good 10 seconds before becoming uncomfortable.

Good enough for stock CPU speeds, but I don't know if I wanna try overclocking just yet. See too many people here with warped motherboards. Gotta replace that VRM heatsink with something better. I can't seem to find too many heatsinks for VRMs for sale. Not sure what size the GA-970A-UD3P board takes? The only place with the Enzotech MST-88 is here, and the Thermalright HR-09-U Type 3 is here. I like the Thermalright better, but don't know if Type 3 fits or what it's dimensions are.


----------



## M3TAl

Do you live in North America? Pretty sure FrozenCPU and PerformancePCs have the MST-88. I bought a MST-88 from PPCS, modded it onto my GPU's VRM.

There's a thread about that mention the Thermalright and MST-88 here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1440428/gigabyte-ga-990fxa-ud3-rev-3-0-vrm-and-northbridge-temps-solution

Post #5.


----------



## Dukenukemx

Just not sure if the MST-88 fits my GA-970A-UD3P board.


----------



## M3TAl

After taking a good look at it, looks like it might not fit. They moved quite a few things around: capacitors, chokes, added a sysfan header by the heatsink, etc. The hole for the heatsink also extends all the way to the edge of the board. Not the case for other UD3's.

Maybe the length from hole to hole is still 88mm? If your case has a cut out for the back of the mobo I would measure the distance from screw hole to screw hole in a straight line, not a diagonal line from hole to hole.

Visually though it does look like way more than 88mm. No idea but do some Asus boards have hole spacing more than 88mm?


----------



## Ningi07

Hey guy's, I've got a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 Rev.3 with an AMD FX 8320, I want to OC my 8320 to 4.4Ghz properly, my cooler is a CM Hyper evo 212 Push and Pull fan config, I attempted but I'm still getting used to all the power management features in the bios... I just bassiaclly want some advice and tips in what to disable/enable in my bios and what kind of voltage I want to be looking at.. thanks


----------



## M3TAl

My 8320 was stable at 4.4 GHz with something like 1.4-1.45 V. Not familiar with the Rev 3.0 BIOS but turn off C1E if it has it, APM, Turbo Core, etc.


----------



## Ningi07

Thanks mate







I'll check it out now


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My 8320 was stable at 4.4 GHz with something like 1.4-1.45 V. Not familiar with the Rev 3.0 BIOS but turn off C1E if it has it, APM, Turbo Core, etc.


You're a star mate







Got it working with no mistakes or troubles first time


----------



## M3TAl

What voltage? What are you stress testing with?

Also AMD updated Overdrive (their software OC'in program). It now shows you a Thermal Margin. This shows you how far you are from the maximum operating temperature, no more guessing what temperature is okay.

On a side not about Thermal Margin, I was testing it out and think it's set to 70C on core. Thermal Margin said 30C left and my core was at 40C...


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What voltage? What are you stress testing with?
> 
> Also AMD updated Overdrive (their software OC'in program). It now shows you a Thermal Margin. This shows you how far you are from the maximum operating temperature, no more guessing what temperature is okay.
> 
> On a side not about Thermal Margin, I was testing it out and think it's set to 70C on core. Thermal Margin said 30C left and my core was at 40C...


My V-core is set to 1.43, I am using prime 95 to stress my cpu and the thermal margine is sitting at 43 deg's right at this moment, but a weird problem with prime, when I stress my cpu it does not reach 100%, its sits at around 80% and my Ghz randomy drop to 2.9 every 5 or so secs, but when I run a game it stays locked at 4.4...


----------



## M3TAl

The clock dropping is VERY COMMON with these Rev 3.0 boards







. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much you can do about it. At least in games it doesn't down clock.

Rev. 1.1 FTW









You should see what the max clock you can achieve with that voltage is. Typically only a small amount of heat is added from clock speed, majority of the heat comes from voltage.

Start slightly raising the FSB but keep an eye on RAM clocks and CPU-NB clock.


----------



## Dukenukemx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> After taking a good look at it, looks like it might not fit. They moved quite a few things around: capacitors, chokes, added a sysfan header by the heatsink, etc. The hole for the heatsink also extends all the way to the edge of the board. Not the case for other UD3's.
> 
> Maybe the length from hole to hole is still 88mm? If your case has a cut out for the back of the mobo I would measure the distance from screw hole to screw hole in a straight line, not a diagonal line from hole to hole.
> 
> Visually though it does look like way more than 88mm. No idea but do some Asus boards have hole spacing more than 88mm?


The length of the cooler is much longer then what other Gigabyte boards use. Just by looking at pictures, the UD3's have a nearly equal length with the AM3+ socket, while my board well exceeds that.

For now, it's a pretty good setup. At 56C with Prime95 blend, I can't complain. So I'll try overclocking to see how much higher the temps get. Not worried about CPU temps, as Prime95 maxes the temp to 46C. Yes, lowering VRM temps also lowers CPU temps. They're next to each other. I wonder, do other boards have problems with VRM temps like the Gigabytes? I've heard other brands with clock speeds dropping due to this reason as well, not that I'm experiencing this issue with my board.


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The clock dropping is VERY COMMON with these Rev 3.0 boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much you can do about it. At least in games it doesn't down clock.
> 
> Rev. 1.1 FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should see what the max clock you can achieve with that voltage is. Typically only a small amount of heat is added from clock speed, majority of the heat comes from voltage.
> 
> Start slightly raising the FSB but keep an eye on RAM clocks and CPU-NB clock.


I fixed the Cpu Frequency and Vcore drops when under load... I enabled HPC (High Performace Computer) Mode in the bios.... All working well... now i can stress my Cpu's OC to get it stable


----------



## Dukenukemx

Sometimes when I resume my PC from standby I hear a quick buzz noise. Sounds like it's coming from the PC speaker. Everything works fine, but I have no idea why it's about?


----------



## M3TAl

I never use sleep so can't comment on that. Could potentially be coil whine from something too.


----------



## Dukenukemx

I'll have to open my case and listen where it comes from. Could be a problem, but could be nothing.


----------



## luxcro

hi guys, i want to overclock fsb, and i know that everything wil scale, that includes pcie bus freq which should be 100mhz, but i have absolutely no setting in uefi, i have 970a-ud3 rev 3, do you know anything about it, not a single software can read the freq and it is not in the uefi, is it locked no matter what or should i stay away from fsb oc


----------



## M3TAl

PCIe bus doesn't scale with FSB. It will stay 100 MHz unless you change it manually.

Don't know why you can't see bus speed. Is your board the UEFI or old school BIOS?


----------



## luxcro

thanks, for some reason i was sure it would scale

it is rev 3, with uefi, and latest bios, and it isnt shown, it just says in the manual, 100mhz and thats it, so i thought maybe someone in the club will have a similar mobo and share some information, because i cant find anything on google


----------



## M3TAl

I'll have a look in the manual for the UEFI. It's probably set to Auto or something and needs to be changed to Manual, maybe then the bus option will show up.

Edit: Go in the M.I.T section, Advanced Frequency Settings, BCLK Clock Control. Set it from Auto to Manual. I assume then you will be able to set whatever value you want.


----------



## luxcro

i did that, put it to 220, adjusted dram, multi, nb and ht, but still no options, thats kinda weird
what do you think, should i oc the fsb or i am risking some potential damage?


----------



## M3TAl

What options are missing? You said you set it to 220... What else are you trying to do?

FSB is BCLK/ HT Ref Clock whatever people want to call it these days. CPU-NB, CPU clock, HT Link, and RAM are all based off FSB/BCLK/HT Ref Clock.


----------



## luxcro

i misunderstood, sorry
now everything is set, it is an hour on prime testing stability, it'll go few hours more
thanks for helping me, cheers


----------



## coreyanderson

Hi guys, I have this stupid problem with my computer starting twice when I overclock my CPU. My board is 970a-D3 rev. 3.0 and the cpu is Fx-6300. Even if i remove the power saving fixtures of the processor (without overclocking it) it still does that. It starts, then shuts down then starts normally. I've done all sort of stability test and everything is fine but this dual start pisses me off. Even if I restart it from windows it first shuts down then it starts again. How can I stop it? I have flashed the latest bios and it's still the same deal. Is there a setting that lets the computer start normally.


----------



## luxcro

gigabyte mbos do that, mine does it too, it is because you turned of turbo core, kind of a mbo bug, not fixable


----------



## coreyanderson

So, everyone with this board has this problem? This is super annoying.... any chance that gigabyte will release another bios update or they've dropped the 970a D3 support?


----------



## M3TAl

Must be a Rev 3.0 thing... My 1.1 doesn't do that.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyanderson*
> 
> Hi guys, I have this stupid problem with my computer starting twice when I overclock my CPU. My board is 970a-D3 rev. 3.0 and the cpu is Fx-6300. Even if i remove the power saving fixtures of the processor (without overclocking it) it still does that. It starts, then shuts down then starts normally. I've done all sort of stability test and everything is fine but this dual start pisses me off. Even if I restart it from windows it first shuts down then it starts again. How can I stop it? I have flashed the latest bios and it's still the same deal. Is there a setting that lets the computer start normally.


You have to keep the turbo on.

Just put the multi as the same your OC multi is.

Done.


----------



## coreyanderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> You have to keep the turbo on.
> 
> Just put the multi as the same your OC multi is.
> 
> Done.


Thank you for your suggestion but my processor keeps underclocking after I set the CPU multiplier can you PM your exact setting if it's not a bother, so we don't get offtopic in this thread?


----------



## Dukenukemx

My GA-970A-UD3P is dead. The motherboard was problematic from day one. Randomly turned on during sleep. Some applications would crash sometimes when it booted up. It got really bad when I noticed World of Warcraft was getting 15 fps in the game. Then I noticed my hard disk was getting really corrupt, to the point I couldn't boot up the machine in Windows. So after a lengthy day of using spare parts to test what is the cause, I determined it to be the motherboard. Put in my old ASRock 770i Cafe, and ordered a replacement from Amazon.

One thing that happened shortly after getting the GA-970A-UD3P was that my Diamond Radeon HD 6750 just suddenly died. Considering the problems I've been having with this motherboard, it's possible it may have taken out this video card. I replaced it with a HD 6850, because Bitcoin jumped the prices up for video cards lately so I went cheap for now. There's no warranty for the video card, since I bought it in 2011, but could I get Gigabyte to reimburse me for the blown card? Unfortunately I have no proof that the motherboard did take it out, other then it being faulty from day one.


----------



## Tasm

Its a great board.

But nothing is failsafe.

You should had it replaced the day you noticed the problems


----------



## savvalex

I've recently upgraded my desktop pc and bought a 990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 (bios F2). I'm experiencing shutdowns, especially when I play games or under heavy multitasking, so I suspect that there's an overheating issue. This notion is supported by the fact that, if I immediately turn on my pc, I usually get another shutdown when I log onto windows. I've read other members' comments on overheating issues with this motherboard, but I'm no expert on overclocking, so I'm unfamiliar with many terms. Please note that I haven't tried any type of overclocking so far, nor am I interested in it at the moment.

My specs:
m/b - 990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 (bios F2)
cpu - amd fx-6350
ram - g.skill sniper 2x4gb f3-14900cl9d
sdd - samsung 840 evo
gpu - asus ati hd5850
psu - 750w
2 optical drives
2 hdds
OS - Windows 7 64bit ultimate

I've tested my ram for errors and it's error-free.

Does anyone have any ideas about the bios changes I need to do in order for the system to remain stable? Any help would be truly appreciated, since I went through the trouble of upgrading just to play games, which isn't possible at the moment...


----------



## M3TAl

When running at stock the board should NEVER cause a shutdown from overheating. There's no way the VRM is overheating at stock, even if the mosfets were not heatsinked at all it wouldn't overheat at stock. And you're running an FX-6350.

Either something is wrong with the board and it's time to RMA it, something wrong with PSU time to RMA it, or your CPU is overheating. Those are what come to my mind as possible causes.

What cooler is on the CPU and what's the temps? What brand and model is the PSU?


----------



## savvalex

I have the stock cooler, PSU is a powersonic 750W. Recently I run prime95 stress test, suggested by another member, for about 20min. I experienced no power-offs during the test but I got some strange voltage values:

p-all.jpg 681k .jpg file


The moment I pressed the "stop" button to terminate the test I got a shutdown... Same thing happened on my next 3 reboots. I left the pc alone for about 5 min, then turned it back on. As long as it's not stressed it works just fine.

Please note that, after a power-off, I have to switch the PSU off for a few seconds in order for the PC to turn on by pressing the power button.


----------



## Tasm

Your PSU is rubish.

Get a decent PSU.

XFX 550w for example.


----------



## Dukenukemx

Got my new GA-970A-UD3P and everything is working fine. The only issue I have is that HWiNFO64 shows my CPU at 13C to 17C temp. When I Prime95 the temp goes up to 45C. In EasyTune6 it shows two CPUs, with one around 13C-17C and the other is normal like 33C. Under Prime95 they're about the same but 5C off from each other. Not sure what to make of this.

Also I still wanna cool the VRMs better. Transferred the Fujipoly over to the new board. I measured the heatsink bolts to be about 130mm, give or take 1mm. Anyone know any copper heat sink that will fit?


----------



## M3TAl

ET6... rubbish program IMO. I would uninstall it.

Believe in HWiNFO!!! lol. It has never steered me or many other AMD users wrong. Why does it show 13C at idle? Because that's the way AMD intended their temperatures to be reported.

Mine currently shows 8C, my room is exactly 20C. AMD's temp is not a true core sensor, it's more of a package sensor based on some algorithm that doesn't get accurate results until load, +30C. Loads temps are the only important temp anyways so it's fine.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> ET6... rubbish program IMO. I would uninstall it.
> 
> Believe in HWiNFO!!! lol. It has never steered me or many other AMD users wrong. Why does it show 13C at idle? Because that's the way AMD intended their temperatures to be reported.
> 
> Mine currently shows 8C, my room is exactly 20C. AMD's temp is not a true core sensor, it's more of a package sensor based on some algorithm that doesn't get accurate results until load, +30C. Loads temps are the only important temp anyways so it's fine.


So, you suggest HWiNFO64 right? I'm going to have to give it another shot. When I tired it, I was still testing OC'ing, and was intimidated by the amount of information. I didn't mess with the settings, and just removed since I didn't want anything distracting me from the OC I was working on.


----------



## M3TAl

I use a side gadget with HWiNFO also. Having OSD with anything and everything I could ever want is invaluable to me. I leave the OSD on pretty much 24/7 in any game. Just an OCD thing for me I guess.

The sidebar gadget takes a lot of time setting up and getting it just right too though.


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> ET6... rubbish program IMO. I would uninstall it.
> 
> Believe in HWiNFO!!! lol. It has never steered me or many other AMD users wrong. Why does it show 13C at idle? Because that's the way AMD intended their temperatures to be reported.
> 
> Mine currently shows 8C, my room is exactly 20C. AMD's temp is not a true core sensor, it's more of a package sensor based on some algorithm that doesn't get accurate results until load, +30C. Loads temps are the only important temp anyways so it's fine.


My temps are believable mine idles at around 23 degrees, my temp's sorted out when I locked my GHZ


----------



## jacqlittle

Vishera's idle temps aren't real, so don't worry about them...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Vishera's idle temps aren't real, so don't worry about them...


Yeah idle temps are way off.
Around 30-40c they are said to be displaying accurate.


----------



## FpS-Sean

Anyone have tips on cooling TMPIN/Northbridge and mosfets on M70A-D3P board? My temps are high, may add AS5 to northbridge heatsink instead but may still not be enough, anyone have apicture edited of what mosfets/chips i should put heatsinks on? and would as5 be save on it aswell.... thank you


----------



## M3TAl

Don't add AS5, it's conductive. People need to stop buying AS5 it stopped being a great TIM like 5+ years ago. Also none of those TMPIN sensors are for mosfet or NB. Only Rev 4.0 has mosfet sensors (PMBus IR...)

I have personally tested this extensively. My mosfets and NB are watercooled. Didn't have any affect on TMPIN sensor readings.

TMPIN0 is an ambient mobo temp. TMPIN1 & 2 relate directly to CPU core temp. When CPU core increases so does TMPIN1 & 2. If you're ambient temps drop significantly so does TMPIN 0, 1, 2. 1 & 2 drop because this also drops your CPU core temp.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't add AS5, it's conductive. People need to stop buying AS5 it stopped being a great TIM like 5+ years ago.\


Yea, I know I'm ditching my AS5. I was going to use something else with this new cpu/mobo, but, I had forgotten to order it. Will most likely be replacing the AS5 soon.

I've also noticed that it seems to end up with worse temps when that "cure" time is done. At least from what I've seen.


----------



## FpS-Sean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't add AS5, it's conductive. People need to stop buying AS5 it stopped being a great TIM like 5+ years ago. Also none of those TMPIN sensors are for mosfet or NB. Only Rev 4.0 has mosfet sensors (PMBus IR...)
> 
> I have personally tested this extensively. My mosfets and NB are watercooled. Didn't have any affect on TMPIN sensor readings.
> 
> TMPIN0 is an ambient mobo temp. TMPIN1 & 2 relate directly to CPU core temp. When CPU core increases so does TMPIN1 & 2. If you're ambient temps drop significantly so does TMPIN 0, 1, 2. 1 & 2 drop because this also drops your CPU core temp.


True. But I still have 3 or 4 of the little tubes of it here, and it definately beats the stock paste or any paste i get with a branded fan cooler.. thanks for the info on the sensors and ambient temp. I think il just put a fan by the nb proximity.


----------



## tju3tre

Hi.

Im so sorry that I didnt care to read all 271 pages here, but I have the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3, and I have owned a lot of motherboards, but THIS crap, is the worst board ever.

How can there be a owners club, to something horrible like this? Im going to buy the Asus Sabertooth now, and when it arrives, Im going to remove the gigabyte board, destroy it with a rock or something and post a picture here.

I use it with a amd fx 8350 and i have the VapoChill LS to cool it. I know vapochill can cause the motherboard to behave strangely especially to start the system and to shut down the system, but again, this gigabyte board takes the cake. Every time I change something in bios and save and quit, it shuts down the computer. I have used the vapochill on many many motherboards, since I bought it in 2006 or 2007, and the favourite motherboard was the DFI LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR Expert 939. That board I actually overclocked until it died, and then they sent me a new board, for free









Is anybody else here, having problems with their boards?

How can people be happy with this board? It my worst buy ever....

Kindly, regards

Daniel....


----------



## Chargeit

Where you messed up, is pairing a 8350 with that board. I have a 8320, that I bought with a 970a-ud3, at first I was going to get the 6300, but, the 8320 was on sale, and it ends up the combo 8320/mobo sucked. I moved to a 990fxa-ud5, and it worked great with my 8320 once the bios was updated.

I now have the 970a-ud3 in my ol'ladys system, with a fx-6300, and the board works great. No throttling at all.

I'd still suggest moving to the sabertooth. I've got a Asus hero for my 4770k, and I'm really loving all of the overclock friendly features it has. (Direct to bios is a del key saver)

Anyway, for future reference, being a A-hole doesn't get you far in the help department.


----------



## tju3tre

Sadly, Im a born *******.

Thanks for answer. How come, the 8350 dont work properly on the motherboard?
When I was checking for new motherboard, I checked cpu also, and found two new cpu. FX9370 and FX9590
But the info on them, was crazy. : FX 9590 Speed 4.7 GHz TDP :220 W. Is that for real?
I think my vapochill only handles max 200 w.

Any ideas why the computer shuts down, when Im saving and quitting in bios, and even when I restart my computer, it just shut it down.

Daniel


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju3tre*
> 
> Sadly, Im a born *******.
> 
> Thanks for answer. How come, the 8350 dont work properly on the motherboard?
> When I was checking for new motherboard, I checked cpu also, and found two new cpu. FX9370 and FX9590
> But the info on them, was crazy. : FX 9590 Speed 4.7 GHz TDP :220 W. Is that for real?
> I think my vapochill only handles max 200 w.
> 
> Any ideas why the computer shuts down, when Im saving and quitting in bios, and even when I restart my computer, it just shut it down.
> 
> Daniel


Not sure, I don't have the mobo you mentioned. I'd reset bios to default, and see if it's still happening.

If you're even thinking about a FX 9590, I'd really suggest a much better board. If that's the case, and you're just in this for gaming, I'd instead get a i5 or i7, but, that's just me.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju3tre*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Im so sorry that I didnt care to read all 271 pages here, but I have the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3, and I have owned a lot of motherboards, but THIS crap, is the worst board ever.
> 
> How can there be a owners club, to something horrible like this? Im going to buy the Asus Sabertooth now, and when it arrives, Im going to remove the gigabyte board, destroy it with a rock or something and post a picture here.
> 
> I use it with a amd fx 8350 and i have the VapoChill LS to cool it. I know vapochill can cause the motherboard to behave strangely especially to start the system and to shut down the system, but again, this gigabyte board takes the cake. Every time I change something in bios and save and quit, it shuts down the computer. I have used the vapochill on many many motherboards, since I bought it in 2006 or 2007, and the favourite motherboard was the DFI LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR Expert 939. That board I actually overclocked until it died, and then they sent me a new board, for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else here, having problems with their boards?
> 
> How can people be happy with this board? It my worst buy ever....
> 
> Kindly, regards
> 
> Daniel....


Where you messed up is most likely the revision. Revision 1.1 is rock solid and handled my 8320 just fine. So did this 990FXA-UD3 1.1. Then I switched to an 8350 which clocked much, much better.


----------



## Friburg

Do any of you know of any water blocks for the 970A-UD3P?

I'm interested in making my rig fully water cooled and don't know where to start haha.

Thanks in advance.

-Fri


----------



## M3TAl

The enzotech WMST-88 will fit any board with the original 88mm vrm hole spacing.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju3tre*
> 
> Hi.
> How can there be a owners club, to something horrible like this?


A lot of people have had tremendous success with that board. You just got a bad one, apparently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Where you messed up, is pairing a 8350 with that board. I have a 8320, that I bought with a 970a-ud3, at first I was going to get the 6300, but, the 8320 was on sale, and it ends up the combo 8320/mobo sucked. I moved to a 990fxa-ud5, and it worked great with my 8320 once the bios was updated.


That's probably all you needed to do with the 970A-UD3. I had all sorts of problems when I got my 8350. The thing wasn't even stable at stock, even though the same board had handled a 1035T with 1.1 GHz overclock. I contacted Giga and they asked me to update the board to BIOS revision F8a. It fixed all of the issues. I've had the board for over a year now and it's still doing very well.

A properly functioning 970A-UD3 will NOT throttle even on an octo-core running at 5 GHz. The VRM's are capable of delivering the power needed.


----------



## M3TAl

It'll throttle at 5GHz if you have poor/no airlfow to VRM while at the same time have poor contact with the heatsink as they usually do. Or if there is no protection like on Rev 1.0/1.1 it'll just burn up.


----------



## jsc1973

Actually, I've heard more complaints with rev. 3.0 of the 970A-UD3 than any 1.x versions. The one I have is a rev. 1.2, and I did tighten up the contact of the heatsink with the VRM's before I used it. In fairness, I have been told by a few people that the rev. 1.2 is the best one to have, so my experiences might be better than typical. I really don't know, though. I do know that it went from being a total POS on BIOS rev. F7 to being a beast on F8a.


----------



## M3TAl

IMO 1.1 is the best. Basically same as 1.2 but people prefer the Realtek audio on the 1.1 instead of the VIA on 1.2. I've got a 1.1 970A-UD3 and 1.1 990FXA-UD3. My buddy blew the VRM on his 970A due to a high OC and poor VRM heatsink contact included with low airflow to the heatsink. This has happened to quite a few other people in the past 2-3 years also.

Me personally I always take extra steps to insure proper VRM contact and cooling, for any board.


----------



## jsc1973

I wouldn't know. I've run a Xonar DG in mine from day one, so I have no idea what the onboard sounds like.

I looked up your specs on the rig page, and it says you're running 1.53 to 1.58 on the voltage. I presume you're not having any problems with the board handling that? I've run mine as high as 5.01 GHz on 1.55v without any problems with throttling, but that was beyond the limits of my air-cooling setup to handle under load. My original intent was an exercise to see if I could overclock the 8350 beyond the 9590 specs using only air. Once I accomplished that, I naturally tried to go higher.


----------



## M3TAl

Currently I'm running ~4.95 @ 1.5-1.55V depending on load, was running 5 Ghz+ just to see if I could. It was BF4 stable but decided to lower it back down for less heat dump in the room. My VRM is watercooled and using Fujipoly Extreme thermal pad so no problems there. Also have thermal probe on the back of the mosfets.

Before it was watercooled I had Fujipoly on the stock heatsink and used screws and bolts instead of the plastic push pin things. If I was doing really high OC's, with high voltage, and during stress tests or something intensive I would use a blower fan directly at the heatsink. This made upwards of a 20C difference in mosfet temps (thermal probe on back of mosfets and the heatsink itself).

Oh and switching from stock thermal pad to Fujipoly extreme and actual screws made about a 12C difference.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Hi guys, quick question.

I have a Gigabyte 970A-UD3. Last year, I flashed to the latest F8a beta BIOS. I'm wondering if its ok to have a beta BIOS... or should I revert back to the latest official release, the F7?


----------



## M3TAl

Haven't had any problems after switching to F8a? Then no reason to switch back. That BIOS has been in beta for over a year and don't think anone has had problems with it... Don't fix it if it isn't broken.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Haven't had any problems after switching to F8a? Then no reason to switch back. That BIOS has been in beta for over a year and don't think anone has had problems with it... Don't fix it if it isn't broken.


----------



## Roalith

Hi chaps,

Just wondering on the offchance that someone else has had this issue and found a solution. Board is the 990XA-UD3

All of my USB devices except for 1 seem to work perfectly - the 1 being my joystick, which is a Saitek X45 throttle/stick pair.

Unplugging it after boot and plugging it back in, and it works fine - but leaving it plugged in I get nothing. Not a major issue as I have a USB hub with power switches on each socket turning up soon, just be intrigued if anyone ever got to the bottom of this


----------



## OverclockerFox

So, I now have my memory running at 1600 after manually adjusting the timings; the board set them wrong automatically. Unfortunately, whenever I try tweaking my overclock upwards, I run into heat issues. It's either not stable, or the CPU makes too much heat past 4.5-4.6 Ghz. Is it just that with this board and chip, there's very few good settings combinations that work? Or do I just have an unlucky chip? I'd like to go higher than 4.5-6, but everytime I do, the CPU and motherboard seem to slap me down. In particular, the CPU seems to really dislike it when I set the bus frequency above 200 mhz.

Edit: Oooooookay... that was scary. I just tried reinstalling speedfan again, but it was acting buggy and giving error messages. Then, when I rebooted, windows wouldn't load. So, it seems like somehow Speedfan messed up my boot order for some weird reason. Then my system kept rebooting just after booting into desktop. I finally went back to the exact settings I had before all this and it worked. But that was sure scary for a while...


----------



## M3TAl

Assuming you're using that D14 then 4.8-4.9 should be doable with an average chip maybe 5+ with a great chip. It's all about voltage, what voltage are you getting at load? Mine takes 1.5-1.52 at full load for 4.8-4.9. it will still run and play stuff like BF4 at 5GHz with that voltage but fails stress tests.

Really you should find what the max voltage your cooler can handle is. Then see what clock you can get with that voltage. Try just multi OC and try various FSB combinations, you might find a good FSB zone.

FYI some FSB's are dead spots. My board/CPU freaks out at like 260+ FSB and fails OC's even though at lower FSBs, like 220-230, it passes those OC's fine.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Assuming you're using that D14 then 4.8-4.9 should be doable with an average chip maybe 5+ with a great chip. It's all about voltage, what voltage are you getting at load? Mine takes 1.5-1.52 at full load for 4.8-4.9. it will still run and play stuff like BF4 at 5GHz with that voltage but fails stress tests.
> 
> Really you should find what the max voltage your cooler can handle is. Then see what clock you can get with that voltage. Try just multi OC and try various FSB combinations, you might find a good FSB zone.
> 
> FYI some FSB's are dead spots. My board/CPU freaks out at like 260+ FSB and fails OC's even though at lower FSBs, like 220-230, it passes those OC's fine.


Right now I'm running at 4.5 at 1.376 V. I can get it to about 4.7-4.8 before the wall starts getting really steep, but the problem is I keep having the rare bluescreen. And OCCT kicks me in the face whenever I tried stress testing around there. Not sure if it would still fail OCCT at current settings, but for some reason the 8350 can do normal usage and gaming pretty reliably in the upper 4 Ghz range, but fail painfully when it comes to stability testing. Also, my voltage doesn't really vary at all, I use LLC on extreme setting. Currently my machine's cooling is a bit gimped because I need to replace one of the top fans. It broke about 6 weeks or so ago and I haven't been able to prioritize getting a new one yet, but will next week. I'm not sure how much of a difference that might make, but I'm sure there's some. From my experience, about 1.5-1.525 V was the highest voltage I couid put through it without it having a stroke from heat, but I don't think that was completely stable.

Another question: The XMS3 memory I have is rated for 1.65 V, but the system didn't seem to like that when I tried it and it made the box way too warm noticeably. Is that the top voltage they can handle, or what they're supposed to run at? The UD7 supports 1.5V as default, so I thought I'd try to see if setting the RAM to 1.65 would help with overclocking, but it sure doesn't seem like it does.


----------



## M3TAl

My chip would fail stress tests all the time at 5+ but never had a problem in games (my main use). Honestly never had a BSoD before with this 8350 from CPU clocking.

RAM can go way higher than 1.65V. I run my 1.5V sticks at like 1.62V for stability. Never noticed any massive heat increase from running more volts to RAM. Had these sticks over 1.65 too. Also all these Giga boards seem to have vdroop on RAM voltage. You need like 1.66 or more set for it to read 1.65.


----------



## akaTheHeater

I have a 970A-UD3 and my computer has been freezing when I play games lately, so I downloaded HWMonitor, and I've figured out that TMPIN2 (the chipset, as I understand it) is going up over 90C, although I can't test a wide range of games right now. (The highest I've seen is 96C). Right now it's around 80C and all I have open is Chrome and HWMonitor. I'm assuming I should RMA the thing as soon as possible, but I just wanted to make sure there isn't any blatant oversight on my part before I embark on what I'm sure will be a really tedious process.

Details:
The computer is pretty dusty right now (I've been busy with finals, no time to clean it), but it has been just as dusty before and this didn't happen.

Nothing in my computer is overclocked at the moment.. (I promise I'll overclock once I get back from summer vacation, assuming this gets fixed).

When the computer freezes, there's no bluescreen or screen blackout, I just lose all control, can't Ctrl-Alt-Delete, can't use Windows key or Alt-Tab.

The only games I've had time to play are Smite and a little bit of Goat Simulator, so the freezes have only happened in these games.

I won't start the RMA process for another week or two, because I need my computer for classes. So if anyone has any advice about Gigabyte's RMA process, or RMA processes in general, it would be very much appreciated.

Here are my PC specs, I was on a tight budget at the time (about a year and a half ago), so a few things will be getting upgrades pretty soon.

PC Specs:

Case - Rosewill Challenger
Mobo - GA-970A-UD3
CPU - AMD FX 6300 with stock cooler (planning on getting a CM Hyper 212 soon)
GPU - EVGA GTX 650 Ti (standard clock, 1 GB)
RAM - Gskill (2x4GB) DDR3 1600mhz
HDD - Seagate 1 TB
Some Asus optical Drive - No idea why I bought it.

If any other details are needed, please let me know.


----------



## M3TAl

Out of town for a funeral all weekend, spotty internet on phone too but lets see if we can figure this out.

In my experience when tmpin1 and tmpin2 are high so is the CPU core. For me those have always been tied directly to CPU temp. So I have to know what is the core temp for the CPU? If you have 90C on tmpin2 my guess is 78C for the CPU core. That's overheating big time.

Imo the problem is CPU cooling and not the board itself. Maybe you have major dust clog in the stock hsf or the TIM dried up for some reason.


----------



## akaTheHeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Out of town for a funeral all weekend, spotty internet on phone too but lets see if we can figure this out.
> 
> In my experience when tmpin1 and tmpin2 are high so is the CPU core. For me those have always been tied directly to CPU temp. So I have to know what is the core temp for the CPU? If you have 90C on tmpin2 my guess is 78C for the CPU core. That's overheating big time.
> 
> Imo the problem is CPU cooling and not the board itself. Maybe you have major dust clog in the stock hsf or the TIM dried up for some reason.


Well I can't really boot up a game right now, but I'm currently running only 5 chrome tabs and HWMonitor, and I'm getting about 75C on TMPIN2 and about 62C on the CPU, and while gaming I don't think the CPU ever got over 80C, because that's when I start to worry, but I assume it got into the high 70s, So you're spot on. I have to say I'm impressed.

My new plan of action is to drive over to TigerDirect ASAP and grab a Hyper 212, some Arctic Silver 5, and a can of compressed air. Then clean out the dust and install the 212. (I know I could just clean the CPU cooler, but I was going to upgrade it anyway, so I might as well get that out of the way). Is there anything else I should do?

PS - Thank you for your help, I guess it was just blatant oversight on my part, I'm glad I found this thread.

PPS - I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm assuming you were using Intel before or just unaware. AMD's CPU temps are different from Intel. 62C is the max AMD recommended temp, 70C is really pushing it. It will shut off somewhere around 80 I believe to prevent damage.

You're basically idling and hitting the max temp... Something is very wrong. You should be around 30C at idle. Even less if it's down clocked with cool n quiet.

Also I'm not a fan of AS5. It was really good back in the day but these days there's tons of compounds that cost the same or less, perform same or better, have 0 burn in time, and aren't electrically conductive.


----------



## akaTheHeater

What thermal compounds would you recommend buying? I'm heading over to Tigerdirect in a bit, I'm not entirely sure what they'll have, but if you know a few names I should be fine.


----------



## cpmee

On their website, they have the Gelid GC-Extreme. But if you dont want to spend that much, get the AC MX-4.


----------



## M3TAl

There's just so many. Arctic cooling MX2/MX4, Gelid GC-Extreme/Phobya HeGrease(same thing as gelid), Indigo Extreme, Prolimatech PK-1/2/3, Noctua NT-H1, Tuniq TX-4, and quite a few others.

Artic silver ceramique 2 gets the job done also.


----------



## akaTheHeater

Thanks for the help! I'll post results when I'm done. I just hope this is bad cooling on my part, and not a faulty chip that has gone unnoticed for over a year.


----------



## M3TAl

If it's been running 70-80C all the time for a year... Well that's not exactly good. Could have some degradation. Hitting those temps every once in a while for short periods of time (benching/stessing at high OC's) isn't a big deal.


----------



## akaTheHeater

Alright, I'm back. With very good news.

My CPU has been going steady at around 16C for the last 30 minutes or so! Thank you so much, M3TAl!

It seems the problem was a nearly fatal combination of dust, dried up thermal paste, and a really bad stock airflow setup. The Rosewill Challenger has 3 fans, one intake in the front, one rear exhaust and one top exhaust. I moved the front intake to the side, and changed the read exhaust to an intake. My PC is now on top of a shelf about 3 feet tall, and has at least a few inches of space on all sides. I used Q-tips, paper towels, and compressed air to clean the dust out of every part of the computer, including inside my graphics card and the CPU heatsink. Then I replaced the thermal paste for both the CPU and GPU with Ultra Thermal Compound. (Everything at TigerDirect was overpriced, so I just grabbed something cheap and decided I could get something better online later on).

Thanks again, M3TAl, and thank you ninja mods if you're out there, for not deleting all this even though it turned out to have nothing to do with my motherboard









Edit: I tried out Performance Test 8.0 CPU test, it mostly stayed under 40C but spiked as high as 45C. I also just finished a game of Smite and the CPU stayed at about 45C with TMPIN2 at about 57C


----------



## M3TAl

Now that's more like it. And just to clarify the core temps AMD gives for bulldozer and piledriver are based on some algorithm/equation and not an actual true in core sensor like Intel. It doesn't get accurate until 30-40C which is fine, load temps is all that really matters any ways.

So ya it may say 16C at idle but I bet your room is 20-28C, it's impossible for the core to be below ambient temp unless using something besides air or water. I'm just nit-picking


----------



## DnKiKe

Hi, i´m totally new here so i have a problem with my new upgrade.

Before i had this pc
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Rev 1.2 (bios F6)
4X2gB OCZ Platinum EBG DDR 3 1600 7-7-7-24 1.80v (stock) (Enhaced Bandwidth Memory)
AMD PHENOM II X4 955 BE
MSI Radeon HD 6950 2Gb
CoolerMaster Seidon 120v
CoolerMaster Silent Pro 850w....

So, recently i decided to migrate from my old an beloved PHENOM and now i have an FX 8350 Vishera... and this was the begining of my nightmare.

1st i updated the bios to F7 one, all was good, smooth, etc. but when i tried to set the RAM to stock values 1600 mhz - 7-7-7-24 @ 1.80v the pc goes to hell.... only BSOD, only restarts, only recovery bios to defautl settings...

the only way to let the pc runs is downclock the ddr to 1066mhz!!! F$#%ck and AUTO settings on ram , all the other configurations made the system falls, freezes, restarts, etc.

i made some ram options (1 stick, 2 sticks, interchanged channels, etc) nothing different.... just the F%$$%ing ram @ 1066mhz...!

So, any body could help me to resolve this nightmare?

Thanks a lot for the help

This is my CPU-Z Profile
http://valid.x86.fr/9468dd


----------



## M3TAl

I had a similar problem when I first got an 8320, upgrade from x4 955. I was running my ram at 1600 and the same tight timings used on the 955. Kept having problems, think it bsod few times too but that was over a year ago.

Ended up going for 1866 ( the default for the ram) with the default timings, then things started working properly. Guess the memory controller didn't like the timings even though it worked fine with the 955.

These boards tend to have vdroop on ram voltage too. For 1.8V you'll need to set like 1.82V or something like that.


----------



## Dukenukemx

Anyone ever use the Koolance MVR-100 water block for their VRMs? Specifically for the GA-970A-UD3P? I measured the VRM area to be about 120mm and the hole mounts to be about 130mm. The thing is the MVR-100 is 100mm and the only adapter plate is 140mm. The adapter would go past the holes, and the MVR-100 itself would be too short.


----------



## M3TAl

Don't think anyone has. Was just talking about these blocks in the 990FXA club. Someone might try it on Rev 4.0 990FXA-UD3 (same VRM layout as UD3P).

You know I'm not 100% sure how the heat transfer plates work but I don't think water goes through them, they just attach to the waterblock... If the plate is too long and the holes don't match up you could probably just drill your own holes easily, it's just nickel plated copper.

If the plate is a little too long and hits capacitors or something you might be able to shorten it with a dremel or some other tool.

Edit: after looking at this diagram I believe you could make your own holes in the heatplate and/or shorten it. The heatplate just attaches to the waterblock no water goes through it.


----------



## Dukenukemx

That's what I might do. I sent a message to Koolance to see if they can make a smaller plate for me, but if not then I'll saw it and cut it myself.


----------



## ice-cold2016

Hi Guys,

I need help, i totally new and i don't have much experience in building PC's.
I've red some and i decided to get 990XA-UD3 along with FX 8350 Processor. i believe that i ordered Rev. 1.0 of the mother board.

after more reading i realize that the mother board is not supporting this processor unless i updated my bios which need another process of earlier versions. is that true ?? or i can update through usb with temporary power supply.

is there any solution to update the bios without getting another processor ?.

and i need to know what are the processors supported by the board right out of the box.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dukenukemx

Is it ok for the heatsink to touch the capacitors as show in the picture? I have the Koolance MSV-100 on my GA-970A-UD3P with the 140mm plate that I had to cut short and grind 4 groves to be able to fit on the board. The groves were to make room for the capacitors. There's enough clearance, but I'm being precautious before I hook up to my water cooling setup.


----------



## M3TAl

Probably not good for it to touch... You could put a little electrical tape on the caps to be safe.


----------



## T1M40

i need some help with overclocking my poor pc =), follow down my specs , i really get annoying with the multiplier fluctuating from *7x to 22x or whatever max cpu is set.*

*GA-970A-D3 Rev3.0 Bios FD latest
FX 6100 + Cooled H60 wont go over 49º even 4.4Mhz on BF4
8GB AMD Patriot 1600
500W PSU
HD6870
SSD Toshiba*

My problem is, even with C1e and CNQ disable, High Performance PC enable,Erp Disable, Turbo Disable, power settings on Win8.1 High Perf, CPU min100% max 100%, the readings from CPU-Z, AIDA64, EasyTune6, Core Temp keeps getting the CPU floating from 7x(1.400) to 22(4.200).

Prime95 Tests CPU wont floating it, ramians max on stress test... Same to Voltages

I've tried to set voltages +0.150V or on AUTO 1.404-1.457 or whatever is set , my oc cant get stable.for more than a hour
Is this floating issue making it unstable?

*TEMPS on 4.0Mhz

Mobo 42º Max
NB 49º Max
CPU 29º Max*

NB, HT , Voltages,Memory set AUTO or Manually get the same results, unstable !!!

Is there anyway i dont know to turn off this floating?

my target is to run this CPU at 4.0mhz, but no success at all.
MOBO is the reason?

Thanks
T1M40


----------



## ninjagordy

well thank fook i found this thread!!

ive not been on in ages but i have just now a FX6300 & GA-970a-UD3P to play with, cooling wise i have an corsair H100 on the cpu and plenty airflow/fans in the case, also the gpu is cooled by an H50. biggest problem i have is o.c. settings and temps, i have the chip at 4.3ghz but the voltages are pants and i suspect my cooler needs re-seated and possibly the cooler on the fets.

could one of you kind chaps direct me to a page that will give me settings for clocking this combination??

thanks in advance (i have looked everywhere!!)

Gordy!


----------



## M3TAl

There's no one particular setting for an OC. Depends on the CPU, board, and cooling among other things.

What are you trying to do exactly? We need more information. Are you trying to get 4.3 GHz stable? What temps are you getting in what program? What's the voltage currently?


----------



## ninjagordy

hi again, thanks for the reply!

temps are idling at around 16 but i know thats not technically right... the chip maxes out in the 50's and my v-core is 1.46.

i had it at 4.5 but it was too hot (hence the re-seating of the cpu cooler scenarios)

i understand overclocking but im basically looking for some ballpark settings for this board i would like to go for 4.5-5ghz if i can but i cant find any basic guides for this board anywhere!!

the chip is stable at 4.3 just now. i also have throttling issues as well so i imagine i need to sort the cooler on the board out as well!! i use occt for stress testing usually!! cooling is not a problem, but, i mey need to re-seat as when i pushed the voltage it got mighty hot on the cpu @ 4.5ghz (too hot and was throttling)

cheers

Gordy!


----------



## M3TAl

50's seems normal under full load for 1.46V and an H100, depending on ambient temp... These boards are notorious for throttling, likely caused by VRM temps. It might throttle during OCCT but it's less likely to throttle during games. Although if you do load all cores fully like during rendering then it might throttle there too.

Settings is more on the particular CPU. My chip with 1.45V is good for around 4.6-4.65GHz. If your using FSB then watch your memory, HT-Link, and CPU-NB (might be called something a little different on that board) speeds. If your raising CPU-NB speed then that needs more voltage too.


----------



## ninjagordy

thanks for the reply....

i feel theres a lot more in the chip but im not sure what to set as a ball park for tweaking... i wlii re-seat hte nb cooler and all the other ones and blow direct air over them.... im a bit annoyed that the chepo m-atx 78lmt board overclocks these cpus easier/better than this 970 board and are half the price.... and...theres tons of threads with people showing bios settings which at leat gives you a starting point and an easy reference for adjustment...

this board has the uefi bios also.

do you have all other settings other than core voltage at stock? i have turbo and the cpu features turned of and the multi turned up but i have not adjusted voltage..... i have llc to normal which seems to hold the voltage at 1.46 under full load as well..

cheers

Gordy!


----------



## M3TAl

I do things a little differently from most other people. I like to find the highest voltage my cooling can handle, sometimes maybe back it off 0.025V from the highest. Once the voltage is known I keep raising the CPU clock until it's unstable to find what kind of clock is capable at that voltage.

Most people don't work their OC this way. YMMV.

Also temperatures do increase slightly (1-3C for maybe every 100-200Mhz) from clock increases. So if you're setting the CPU at 4 GHz then finding the max voltage your cooling can handle, add on a few extra C because the temps will be a little bit higher with say 4.5 GHz at 1.45V vs 4 GHz 1.45V.

Edit: my OC is very personalized for my system. Even though my sig says 4.95 GHz 24/7 I actually lowered because it's summer here and the room gets to 29C (way too hot for me) during gaming with that OC, great for winter though. GPU was at 1.3V 1200 Mhz as well, lowered that some too.

Right now my OC sits at 230 FSB x 20.5 multi with 1.45V set in BIOS. However with LLC (medium, LLC works differently on non-UEFI boards) it boosts up to 1.46-1.488 during full load. At light loads it sits around 1.456V.

This comes out to 4.715 GHz CPU and 2300 MHz (+0.075V on CPU-NB and can very greatly depending on the CPU) on the CPU-NB (also called internal memory controller). Memory is at 1840 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T.


----------



## ninjagordy

sweet! .....

ill re-seat all my coolers and water block tonight..... then ill have a play with the o.c. im running G-Skill Ripjaw 1600 mhz and i know i can push it a bit higher especially if i loosen the timings !!

cheers again

ill keep you posted here for more advice and results ;-)

Gordy!


----------



## ninjagordy

ok....fans directly on the koolers for the phases and got fans on the ram, re-seated my h100 waterblock.

so... pushed it to 4.5ghz with 1.5vcore and extreme in llc which takes it to 1.55v in load..... it sits stable but temps reached 68....so im not happy!!

im using mx4 compound incase anyones interested.... all other voltages/settinga on auto apart from turning off turbo and the other cpu features

-_-

Edit: ok...got the cpu volts down slightly at 1.48 which take it to 1.52 under load with LLc at extreme. temps seem to be peaking at 64 now on full load.....

ill leave it at that for a bit and see if the temps settle a bit more overnight.... may look for a fan to fit on the back of the socket....


----------



## M3TAl

Shouldn't need a fan on your RAM. They really don't get very warm (mine have sensors in them) so you could put that fan on the back of the socket.. 1.55V seems to be pushing the limits of your H100, can the clock go any higher?


----------



## ninjagordy

i have dropped the volts back slightly which maxes at 1.52v under load.... i think you may be right with the H100 being maxed out although.... people seem to be getting better temps/clock on air....
i have not pushed the clock further as it needed this sort of voltage to hit 4.5ghz

would be nice to find someone with the same board/chip as me to get there settings as a reference point....i do know all chips are different!!


----------



## LinusBE

edit: wrong thread


----------



## mahmoudd

Ok so i got a gigabyte 970a DS3
I've read about people receiving heatsinks for their VRMs, is it still possible to ask gigabyte for some?

I do have some heatsinks, but i got them from and old mother board and had to manually cut them
I don't know which pieces have to be covered by the heatsink, is it only the VRMs or is there any other element that needs to be covered?


----------



## ninjagordy

UPDATE: Right....ditched the H100 as it was obviously not up to the job and put in an Alphacool kustom water set up in with a dual 120mm rad but much better than the ha100, laing pump and res combined.... temps have dropped dramatically...with the case panels off i was hitting 66-68 degrees which is not good ...now with all panels on im peaking at 55 degrees which is within safe temp ranges...i know thats pretty high but im thinking i must have either a crap chip/ poor ihs paste etc or its due to the llc having to be set to extreme for 4.5ghz.....( hits 1.536v core on load)

not sure if or how i can reduce this as even the slightest voltage drop or reducing the llc down a notch and it crashes..... -_-

im thinking 4.5ghz will need to do...for now!!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahmoudd*
> 
> Ok so i got a gigabyte 970a DS3
> I've read about people receiving heatsinks for their VRMs, is it still possible to ask gigabyte for some?
> 
> I do have some heatsinks, but i got them from and old mother board and had to manually cut them
> I don't know which pieces have to be covered by the heatsink, is it only the VRMs or is there any other element that needs to be covered?


Only thing that needs heatsinks on them is the small flat square/rectangle mosfets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> UPDATE: Right....ditched the H100 as it was obviously not up to the job and put in an Alphacool kustom water set up in with a dual 120mm rad but much better than the ha100, laing pump and res combined.... temps have dropped dramatically...with the case panels off i was hitting 66-68 degrees which is not good ...now with all panels on im peaking at 55 degrees which is within safe temp ranges...i know thats pretty high but im thinking i must have either a crap chip/ poor ihs paste etc or its due to the llc having to be set to extreme for 4.5ghz.....( hits 1.536v core on load)
> 
> not sure if or how i can reduce this as even the slightest voltage drop or reducing the llc down a notch and it crashes..... -_-
> 
> im thinking 4.5ghz will need to do...for now!!


Sounds like a bad chip







. Hope you cleaned those Alphacool rads really well. They're notorious for leaving a lot of crud in them and causing an acidic loop.


----------



## ninjagordy

hey dude..... never new that but all seems ok for now.... ill keep watch on it!! dropped my o.c. a little to try and play with voltages/temps.... at 4.3ghz @1.39v with medium llc im stable and max temps are 46-48c ..... the chip needs a major voltage bump to get the extra 200mhx which tbh is not really worth it....

ill play more later!

cheers

Gordy!


----------



## M3TAl

Try and go for 4.4-4.45 GHz


----------



## DrQuasi

Hi Guys!

At first: Sorry for my bad english. I'm from Germany...









I have a AMD FX-8320 and a Gigabyte GA 990XA-UD3 (Revision 3.0). I decided to mod the BIOS and now I would show you my result.
(I don't know if anybody modded a BIOS for a 990XA-UD3 rev.3.0 yet. I haven't read all pages of this thread







)

I got the Beta-BIOS "FEb" from Gigabyte and...

- changed Boot-Screen
- unlocked "DRAM Termination" (Voltage)
- unlocked Settings

=> Screenshots




*FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!*

Download

have fun








DrQuasi


----------



## M3TAl

I have never heard of anyone modding/changing the BIOS for any of these boards. Did you see anything in there about throttling due to VRM temps? If you could change the throttling to make it less severe or remove it altogether there would be many people wanting that.


----------



## DrQuasi

Throttling? I havn't problems with throttling and i havn't seen any options to change the throttling temp.

The easiest solution:

- change thermal paste (i use Gelid GC Extreme)
- fix the heatsink with screws
- maybe use a fan to cool the heatsink

This solution isn't new (maybe you know it already?), but it works...


----------



## M3TAl

Tons of people have problems with it on Rev 3.0 and 4.0 UD3's. A lot of them not even running high OC's. Not everyone want's to mess with fixing the something that shouldn't of been a problem in the first place.


----------



## DnKiKe

The nightmare continues....

Recently i posted some concerns about timmings of the memory with vishera 8350 on a ga-970a-ud3 rev 1.2, well i decided to change some parts of the pc, but this f#$%##&ing board is a real pain in the a..!

Well the new config is like this

GA-970A UD3 REV 1.2 @BIOS F8a /F7
AMD FX 8350 Vishera (stock)
2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 cl9 CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9
MSI Radeon HD 6950 2GB
Cooler Master Seidon 120v
HHD... ETC.

So, basically i changed the CPU Cooler and the memory (OCZ3 PLATINUM DDR PC12800 CL7 @1.9V Stock), but the problems with memory timmings continue, and continue, it´s IMPOSSIBLE to set the stock timmings for this RAM in the bios, always reset to 1333 mhz clock (F$%#$%$!) i´ve tried to set voltage slightly up 1.51 but nothing, always return the same result, really i don´tn know what to do to set the real memory clock settings.

obviously, before to set the new ram, i cleared the CMOS, so all the other values are stock., but nothing.

any help with this is very very appreciated. thanks.


----------



## M3TAl

Might possibly be the memory multiplier? Try 8x memory multi and 233-234 FSB to get close to 1866 MHz.


----------



## Dromihetes

I wouldn t try modded BIOS-es on Gigabyte ,sooner or later the ******ed back-up BIOS will kick in invoking BIOS checkums.


----------



## Saymyname82

Hello all! I have a question for the owners of GA-990XA

Im looking to overclock my FX 8320 but when i search the cpu/nb voltage in the bios i can't find it.

I have the GA-990XA-UD3 r3.0 with the lastes bios, under the Advanced Voltage settings i can see two NB voice:

NB Core
NB Voltage

Maybe in this motherboard the name of "cpu/nb voltage" is different?



thanks in advance


----------



## DrQuasi

Hi,

NB core is the CPU/NB voltage


----------



## Saymyname82

Thanks For the answer!

T'han the other Value is the Voltage setting For the northbridge, right?


----------



## DrQuasi

no problem!

Yes, "NB Voltage" is the voltage for the northbride.


----------



## M3TAl

Just FYI the Vishera CPUs get very little benefit from a faster CPU-NB speed. If the extra heat from adding voltage to CPU-NB is holding you back you're most likely better off leaving it stock/near stock.


----------



## Saymyname82

Thanks! Since in full load the Northbridge warm enough I think I'll leave it stock


----------



## M3TAl

A little extra voltage on CPU-NB can help if pushing high clocks on CPU though, just keep that in mind.


----------



## Saymyname82

Yup, i'll keep that in mind









I'm new with OC, when i find some free time i'll do some testing

Probably i will ask for some help: D

PS: Sorry for the bad English


----------



## OnionsDude

So recently, my motherboard, a 970A-D3P has been overheating (I believe it's the chipset specifically) when I start any game (this started happening within the past month) and was wondering, other than buying a couple of aftermarket heatsinks and fans for them, if there is a way to fix it? I have not overclocked my computer (as I am not that experienced and do not want to void my warranties right now).


----------



## M3TAl

What makes you believe it to be the chipset? And by chipset do you mean Northbridge? I'll also say this for the 100th time, there is no temp sensor for the NB despite what a GB rep or someone else says.


----------



## spikezone2004

What the best place to put a temp sensor on the VRM of the 970A mobo?

Going to be buying the WMST-88 Enzotech block to cool my VRM so i dont blow it again and really want to know what temps I get now compared to after, only temp i have now is a sensor on the back of the board.


----------



## M3TAl

Back of the board. Middle of VRM.


----------



## mike07

I have the GA-990XA-UD3 r3.0 can anyone tell me a cpu cooler which is not block any ram slot????


----------



## Tasm

I am almost certain about the answer to my question, but here it is:

- I have a GA 970A UD3.

Can i CF using 16x 4x without major performance penalty?


----------



## M3TAl

Depends on what cards used. CF 290X will there be a perf decrease? Yes? How much? I'm not entirely sure.

CF 5770's? Zero perf decrease.


----------



## Wurdl

Hello,

I've built my PC the other day, and I started to overclock the CPU today.

CPU: AMD FX-8350
Motherboard: Gigabyte-990FXA UD3

I am currently running on a stable 4.6 GHz at 1.47 - 1.55 V. I'd like to get the best out of the CPU after I know what is going on.
Now, I already know for a fact that my CPU doesn't perform as well as it should, because I know someone with an FX-8350 at Stock speed as well as someone with an inferior i5 processor which perform better than mine, as we all ran the same video render tests.

I am really confused as to why that is, and I hope you can help me.
If you need any more info, I will provide it as soon as I can.
Thanks.


----------



## M3TAl

1.55V is A LOT of voltage for an air cooler. My guess is throttling due to heat. And typically an i5 isn't all that inferior.


----------



## Wurdl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 1.55V is A LOT of voltage for an air cooler. My guess is throttling due to heat. And typically an i5 isn't all that inferior.


But when I check the Core speed in CPU-Z it stays the same. I don't know, really. Yeah 1.55 V is a lot. I've set the voltage to 1.47 in BIOS but it reaches 1.55 under stress.


----------



## M3TAl

Try different LLC settings. Maybe try regular. Check the core speed with something like HWiNFO64. CPU-Z isn't showing all 8 cores. What is your core temp during rendering? Does this rendering do any GPU optimization?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Depends on what cards used. CF 290X will there be a perf decrease? Yes? How much? I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> CF 5770's? Zero perf decrease.


7950 CF.


----------



## Wurdl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Try different LLC settings. Maybe try regular. Check the core speed with something like HWiNFO64. CPU-Z isn't showing all 8 cores. What is your core temp during rendering? Does this rendering do any GPU optimization?


I'll try that, thanks.
The temps went up to 65° during render, I ordered two 140mm fans, which hopefully help a little bit.
There's no CPU optimization during render.


----------



## Wurdl

Okay, all 8 cores are working as they should.
And the PC would just crash under different LLC settings.


----------



## M3TAl

I don't know why a stock 8350 would be faster. What rendering are you doing?


----------



## Wurdl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I don't know why a stock 8350 would be faster. What rendering are you doing?


So we all did the same render tests:
1 minute raw MP4 files, rendered in 720p/30FPS.

I looked for answers in my mobo's thread again, and I think I found a reason.

Quote from Mega Man: "sigh, UD3s i assume you have a new one ( rev3/4) ALL throttle at a certain wattage ( it is hard coded in bios, I E you can t change it ) they did this to stop them from going boom"

Quote from Moonless: "Your VRMs are what is causing the throttling. Someone mentioned that it starts throttling in the 65-70ºc range earlier in the thread."

That's very dissapointing, hopefully it will perform better when I get some better cooling.


----------



## M3TAl

But you said you watched all 8 cores and they weren't throttling. But yes Rev 3 is notorious for throttling.


----------



## Wurdl

Yeah, all 8 cores are fully working. I really don't know anymore.


----------



## M3TAl

What about in the sensor page for the Minimum? Have HWiNFO running while doing the render and look at the minimum.


----------



## Wurdl

Okay, here are the values:


----------



## M3TAl

No throttling. So I have no idea why you're slower than a stock 8350.

Only other thing I can think of is memory speed/timings making a large difference. Or you're OC is really unstable and it's slowing down the render due to errors or something.


----------



## Wurdl

It is definitely the motherboards fault. I have read a few reviews and a lot of people say that it's not very suitable to overclock. Thankfully I can return it to the store and get a new one, not sure which would be great and in the same price range. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## M3TAl

Find a rev 1.1 or get ud5, ud7, Asus chv-z, sabertooth


----------



## spikezone2004

What is the recommended thermal pad thickness for the VRM on the 970 boards?


----------



## Gurasta

Hi, I have a GA-970A-DS3P board(Assume this is the right place still?) and am having some problems with the ram speeds. Running it with an FX-8350 (ds3p cpu support list) and 1866mhz 4gig g.skill ripjaws x4 (F3-14900CL-C9-8GBXL)(DDR3 -1866 CL9 10 9 28)

Without xmp enabled it lists x8 1600mhz for ram speed however they are only running at 1333mhz anyway as read in bios, whenever i enable xmp to 1866 or 1600 even it fails to boot. I changed timing to 9 10 9 28 and it seems to have accepted the change fine and is running on that at 1333mhz. I attempted to raise dram voltage a bit but setting the value to 1.55 or anything seems to have no effect(Still says 1.5v and reads at 1.478 in bios even when i try to change it...)

This is my first build and i'm not an expert so hopefully someone has some guidance for me! I will reply if any info is needed and if i need to get a new board so be it


----------



## M3TAl

XMP profiles have trouble with AMD a lot of times. Try manually setting the timings and speed. Sometimes these boards and CPU's also have difficulty running a 9.33x memory multi (1866).

So set your timings manually to the correct timings and then set the memory multiplier to 9.33x. If that doesn't work then try 8x multiplier (1600) and then raising the FSB to get to 1866. You will need 233-234 FSB (8x 233 = 1864 MHz) for 1866 ram speed. Since raising FSB OC's everything else you will need to lower the CPU multi (17x or 17.5x), NB/CPU-NB multi (9x), and HT-Link (10x or 11x) to get them near stock speeds.

Another choice is running 8x memory multi and leaving the FSB stock for 1600 MHz. You can then tighten the timings more than the stock timings.


----------



## victorelessar

Joinning the bandwagon of ppl with overheat problems with gigabyte GA-990xa, want to share my case.
I have the motherboard above, with FX-8350 @ stock clock and with coolermaster hyper 212plus.
A bunch of fans removing hot air all around on a thermaltake T3 case.
I tried replacing the cpu several times, with different paste, but nothing held the temps. both cpu and NB went high pretty fast.
that said, i had uncontrolled high temps, specially when stress testing (use prime95)

here is one test i did a while ago, temps go as high as 80ºC whithin a minute:


then today i tried to change the thermal paste from northbridge (first time i ever did that), and it was very dry, so after i changed here is what i got:

think its throtling, according to the graphic. im sure theres an option on BIOS to work that out, but i guess only because of that temps didnt go higher.

and here is a screen of it after i played a match on BF4:


56ºC for CPU, i think ill stop worring for now. what you guys think?


----------



## M3TAl

CPU core hit 79C... And you say you're at stock settings? A motherboard doesn't cause high core temps. An improper cooler mount does though. A 212 at stock shouldn't be anywhere near 79C. It should be like 40-50C. Something is wrong with the cooler itself or the mount.

Here we are again with the NB thing... The NB really isn't anything to worry about. The board does not actually have temp sensor for NB, I have tested this so many times. I know for a FACT there's no NB sensor. My TMPiN1 right now says 27C. IMPOSSIBLE. How is this impossible? My NB is water cooled (I did this for looks, it came with the kit) and my water temp is 30C right now.

That means it is impossible for the NB to be 27C when the water passing over it is 30C; against laws of physics. Oh and TMPIN2 says 22C right now... impossible because my room is 26C right now.

Don't take much notice of TMPIN1 & 2. All that matters is core temp of CPU and keeping your VRM cool. No sensor for VRM either unfortunately.


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> CPU core hit 79C... And you say you're at stock settings? A motherboard doesn't cause high core temps. An improper cooler mount does though. A 212 at stock shouldn't be anywhere near 79C. It should be like 40-50C. Something is wrong with the cooler itself or the mount.
> 
> Here we are again with the NB thing... The NB really isn't anything to worry about. The board does not actually have temp sensor for NB, I have tested this so many times. I know for a FACT there's no NB sensor. My TMPiN1 right now says 27C. IMPOSSIBLE. How is this impossible? My NB is water cooled (I did this for looks, it came with the kit) and my water temp is 30C right now.
> 
> That means it is impossible for the NB to be 27C when the water passing over it is 30C; against laws of physics. Oh and TMPIN2 says 22C right now... impossible because my room is 26C right now.
> 
> Don't take much notice of TMPIN1 & 2. All that matters is core temp of CPU and keeping your VRM cool. No sensor for VRM either unfortunately.


Ok, so first of all, yeah its on stock settings. i even turned off the turbo core.
Second, i have never had any problems with this cooler and my previous rig (some asus m5a** and a phenom II 955), which i overclocked a bit without any heat problem.
Also, i have tested the cooler box from Fx-8350, and even knowing its not the best, i assume its supposed to hold the temps under 60ºC at least, which it didnt make any difference.
So say i nevermind the NB temps (if i touch it i burn my finger, but nevermind), and considering i tested two kinds of coolers, and none hold the temps, what else could be causing this?


----------



## M3TAl

Out of curiosity, what is the temp of the room itself? Maybe the stock backplate/mounting hardware is somehow messed up. The stock cooler should keep a stock 8350 around 60C under full load( stress tests/rendering) unless the ambient is really high.


----------



## victorelessar

well Id say temps in my room are around 22ºC~28ºC maybe. i know its kinda hot, but its been like this before this board and i managed to keep temps under control.
Its unfortunate that i dont know many ppl with AM3 boards to test around. all i can do is change paste and coolerr. and move the fans around.
I will try the stock cooler again when i get home, even though i dont think it will help much.


----------



## M3TAl

Well a board doesn't cause high CPU temps. High temps come from high voltage (but your voltage should be stock), poor TIM application, or improper mounting pressure; either from messed up mounting hardware or improper install.


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well a board doesn't cause high CPU temps. High temps come from high voltage (but your voltage should be stock), poor TIM application, or improper mounting pressure; either from messed up mounting hardware or improper install.


Ok i spent the whole afternoon testing about everything all over again. so much that my TIM is over.

i put the cooler stock back, have 3 120mm fans taking hair out from above, and 2 80mm fans puting hair in from bellow.

since im out of TIM, i dont want to stress test for now. But i been playing BF4 and for my surprise, it held the temps.


Core temps went as high as 60ºC and then kept around 55ºC. note tho that BF4 only use 50% of my cpu. Probably it will go higher on a stress test, but since i cant fegure this out, ill not do so for a while.

But again, i did nothing different than the million times i tried before, so ill keep monitoring these temps along the week.

for now, i appriciate your help! Ill try to be more actvie in here, its very helpful









p.s.: hell of a noisy fan hehe


----------



## M3TAl

In that pic you're only showing the motherboard sensors. What about the actual core temp?


----------



## victorelessar

i think TMPIN2 is the whole cpu package.

my Hmonitor wont show all the cores, but i just opened aida64 while playing now, and thats what i get


----------



## M3TAl

TMPIN2 is a motherboard sensor, some people say socket temp. Truth is it is always within +~12C of AMD's core temp. The temp you need to keep in check is the actual core temp. AMD's max recommened temp is 62C and their own AMD Overdrive software gives a limit around 72C.

AMD's core temp is based on a calculation/algorithm not an actual sensor. It doesn't get accurate until 30-40C. It shows inaccurate temps at idle but idle is not important. Load temp is what matters.


----------



## victorelessar

But what about these core temps as shown in aida64 (55ºC)?
It always changes at the same pace as TMPIN2.

If showing 55ºC, it is actually about 10º more than in core, i shouldnt be so worried right? ill try and get this hwinfo64 and see if it shows any difference!


----------



## M3TAl

I haven't used aida in a long time. For some reason it's using the motherobard sensor TMPIN2.

HWMonitor shows the temp you need too. As long as this stays under 62C you're golden.


----------



## victorelessar

in my hardware monitor, the package temp is the same as TMPIN2 also.


----------



## M3TAl

That's weird. It's never like that for my 970A-UD3 or 990FXA-UD3.


----------



## victorelessar

well anyways, i downloaded HWinfo64 and it shows the same thing. i still cant believe it was bad mounting though. maybe my hyper 212 is somehow damaged. i did remove the backplate tho, but idk how does that help. played bf4 for a couple hours and temps held at 55ºC with 1,392 on VCORE. i will leave it be for a while. If temps keep like this, ill try to get a hydro h60 again (used to have one but since it didnt make much difference from the 212, i sold it). but now that apparently my 212 is damaged, think ill get one again, for the sake of better installing (sick of tower cooler and the noise from stock hehe)

thanks for the support. i think my problem is going off topic now :x


----------



## M3TAl

At least the temps are decent for now. It's really weird that after so many attempts mounting the 212 only this last time the temps are much better.


----------



## DigDeep

I want to change paste under NB heatsink on 970a UD3P

Is this safe to do?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added/390#post_15006990

Are push pins ok for new use ?

I would rather use screws , but I dont know wich one to use...


----------



## M3TAl

Screws are fine as long as you don't over tighten (possibility of cracking the die) and use a plastic or rubber washer. The stock push pins are fine too. Measure the diameter of the hole, my guess is M3 screws. The length is up to your discretion.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I want to change paste under NB heatsink on 970a UD3P
> 
> Is this safe to do?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added/390#post_15006990
> 
> Are push pins ok for new use ?
> 
> I would rather use screws , but I dont know wich one to use...


I changed my push pins to bolts with nuts to get better pressure, I can't remember what length i got exactly I think .5 inch maybe .75 and some rubber washers to put in between bolts and motherboard.

And I believe they were M3 screws


----------



## gtz

4-40 bolts work aswell. I used that on my 990XA.


----------



## DigDeep

I changed the paste on NB and mounted fan on VRM heatsink. These are my new results

http://www.overclock.net/t/1506300/fx-8320-4ghz-voltage-issue/20#post_22757641


----------



## jacqlittle

Anyone knows if there will be a next release of BIOS that supports upcoming new Vishera's FX-8370/8370E/8320E for GA-970A-UD3 rev1.2 ???

In the official Gigabyte webpage last supported processor is FX-8350/8320 only...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thorpj

Hi everybody,

I usually reside on the Linus Tech Tips forum, but i've always been reading on this forum, but just decided to make an account.

SInce this is the Gigabyte 990/970 owners club, i thought this would be a great place to seek help. I have the Gigabyte GA-970A-D3P, and although its not mentioned directly in the OP, it is still a similar Gigabyte GA-970A.

*http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/203736-gvr-thinks-drivers-are-up-to-date-i-dont/*

I had two problems, the first was drivers, but that was sorted out easily. No the main problem is Performance in games, especially Battlefield 4. Someone on the LTT forum who has been helping me suggested that the VRM and MOSFETs are overheating, but since you guys here are all about these boards, i hope you could provide your opinion on what the problem is, and how to solve it.

I constantly check my email, so i should be able to reply straight away. I live in Australia, so i might not be in the same time zone as some people.

thanks for reading, and i hope you can help!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorpj*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> I usually reside on the Linus Tech Tips forum, but i've always been reading on this forum, but just decided to make an account.
> 
> SInce this is the Gigabyte 990/970 owners club, i thought this would be a great place to seek help. I have the Gigabyte GA-970A-D3P, and although its not mentioned directly in the OP, it is still a similar Gigabyte GA-970A.
> 
> *http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/203736-gvr-thinks-drivers-are-up-to-date-i-dont/*
> 
> I had two problems, the first was drivers, but that was sorted out easily. No the main problem is Performance in games, especially Battlefield 4. Someone on the LTT forum who has been helping me suggested that the VRM and MOSFETs are overheating, but since you guys here are all about these boards, i hope you could provide your opinion on what the problem is, and how to solve it.
> 
> I constantly check my email, so i should be able to reply straight away. I live in Australia, so i might not be in the same time zone as some people.
> 
> thanks for reading, and i hope you can help!


That board is only 4+1 phase so VRM throttling is a real possibility. Are you stock or overclocked? You can monitor your cpu clocks real time with MSI After Burner and HWiNFO64. Just set up the OSD in HWiNFO's settings. There might even be VRM temps for that board in HWiNFO though I'm not sure. If there is VRM temps it will be called PMBus VR.

Mantle (in BF4) performs horribly on most non 290 cards. There might be a few people out there that have got it to work decently on 280x's but a lot have problems. By problems I mean huge frame rate drops due to a vram memory leak.


----------



## thorpj

Hi, thanks for replying

note i've edited this quite a bit since i posted, so viewing the post from an email isn't recommended.

Everything is stock, specs are at the bottom of this message. My PC is 3 months and 3 weeks old, and has been ongoing for the last 2 months and 4 weeks.

Temps are as follows while running Unigine Valley, so readings are a little lower in BF4
_According to hardware monitor the peak values were:
Mobo:
voltage: 3.168 v
temp 1: 30 C
temp 2: 58 C
temp 3 48 C

CPU 47 C (maxes at 51 in BF4)

GPU
Core: 1000 mhz
Memory: 1500mhz (shouldn't these turbo?)
temp 70C (Max is 65 in BF4)
load 96%
_
*My Mobo does have a Heatsink on the 4+1 phase* I'm looking at replacing the heatsink with this Enzotech MST-66 from NCIX (http://www.ncix.com/detail/enzotech-mst-66-copper-mosfet-cooler-e4-44940.htm), but since i'll be shipping it from US to Australia, i need to make sure that it will fit in the place where the current VRM heatsink is (between CPU and IO). Do you know if its compatible? I'm also considering an Antech spotcooler, but can't find one that ships to Australia.


I believe those temps are:
Temp 1 = System (motherboard PCB) temperature; Temp 2 = CPU (socket) temperature; Temp 3 = Motherboard (chipset) temp
Now i use Open Hardware Monitor, but TMPIN0 is the same as Temperature 1 in Open HW Monitor, and so on.

A few weeks ago i got a few memory leaks, but they were RAM memory leaks.
After i fixed and issue with drivers, i found that Mantle performed well (so i got lucky there) but FPS is still far lower than it should be on DX11 and Mantle. Performance is a lot better on the smaller/linear close quarters Operation Locker (conquest), yet when i went into a Domination Map (a tiny version of a map that would otherwise be a lot large than Operation Locker (Paracel Storm)

_
CPU - AMD FX-6300 3.5ghz
Motherboard - AMD GA-970A-D3P Rev 1 (F5) (4+1 phase with heatsink)
RAM -2x4 - 8gb Avexir kit
GPU - XFX R9 280X DD
Case - CM Storm Enforcer
Storage - Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB, Seagate Barracuda 1TB
PSU - Thermaltake Smartpower 750w (fan face down)
Displays - Benq RL455HM (main) + Dell 1704FPV
Cooling -200mm intake (front), 200 mm exhaust (top) and 120 mm exhaust (rear).
Operating System - Windows 8.1 (nothing overclocked)_

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DigDeep

temp 1: 30 C
temp 2: 58 C
temp 3 48 C

1 Motherboard
2 CPU
3 Cores

there can be 1C difference between cores, because one sensor is from cpu itself, and one from motherboard

At least this is how its on my UD3P


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorpj*
> 
> Hi, thanks for replying
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> note i've edited this quite a bit since i posted, so viewing the post from an email isn't recommended.
> 
> Everything is stock, specs are at the bottom of this message. My PC is 3 months and 3 weeks old, and has been ongoing for the last 2 months and 4 weeks.
> 
> Temps are as follows while running Unigine Valley, so readings are a little lower in BF4
> _According to hardware monitor the peak values were:
> Mobo:
> voltage: 3.168 v
> temp 1: 30 C
> temp 2: 58 C
> temp 3 48 C
> 
> CPU 47 C (maxes at 51 in BF4)
> 
> GPU
> Core: 1000 mhz
> Memory: 1500mhz (shouldn't these turbo?)
> temp 70C (Max is 65 in BF4)
> load 96%
> _
> *My Mobo does have a Heatsink on the 4+1 phase* I'm looking at replacing the heatsink with this Enzotech MST-66 from NCIX (http://www.ncix.com/detail/enzotech-mst-66-copper-mosfet-cooler-e4-44940.htm), but since i'll be shipping it from US to Australia, i need to make sure that it will fit in the place where the current VRM heatsink is (between CPU and IO). Do you know if its compatible? I'm also considering an Antech spotcooler, but can't find one that ships to Australia.
> 
> 
> I believe those temps are:
> Temp 1 = System (motherboard PCB) temperature; Temp 2 = CPU (socket) temperature; Temp 3 = Motherboard (chipset) temp
> Now i use Open Hardware Monitor, but TMPIN0 is the same as Temperature 1 in Open HW Monitor, and so on.
> 
> A few weeks ago i got a few memory leaks, but they were RAM memory leaks.
> After i fixed and issue with drivers, i found that Mantle performed well (so i got lucky there) but FPS is still far lower than it should be on DX11 and Mantle. Performance is a lot better on the smaller/linear close quarters Operation Locker (conquest), yet when i went into a Domination Map (a tiny version of a map that would otherwise be a lot large than Operation Locker (Paracel Storm)
> 
> _
> CPU - AMD FX-6300 3.5ghz
> Motherboard - AMD GA-970A-D3P Rev 1 (F5) (4+1 phase with heatsink)
> RAM -2x4 - 8gb Avexir kit
> GPU - XFX R9 280X DD
> Case - CM Storm Enforcer
> Storage - Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB, Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> PSU - Thermaltake Smartpower 750w (fan face down)
> Displays - Benq RL455HM (main) + Dell 1704FPV
> Cooling -200mm intake (front), 200 mm exhaust (top) and 120 mm exhaust (rear).
> Operating System - Windows 8.1 (nothing overclocked)_
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Using Valley isn't very good for testing VRM throttling on the motherboard. Valley doesn't stress the CPU very much compared to a 64 player BF4 server. Valley is more for the GPU.

Honestly it would be cheaper and easier to have a fan blowing right at the VRM heatsink instead of buying a new heatsink. This will likely drop the temps more than a new heatsink too, direct airflow can make a big difference. Looking at pictures of the 990FXA-UD3 and 970A-D3P, the heatsink and hole placement looks identical (88mm). You would need the MST-88, though again a fan directly at the heatsink is likely easier/better.

You should really check out HWiNFO there might be VRM temps for your board in there. I always have OSD running anytime I'm gaming. I'm just OCD like that, gotta have all the info at all times


----------



## thorpj

After comparing the temp 3 and the cpu, i agree, theres never more than a degree difference. I. However i'm not so sure about temp 2. 58c seems quite high, and the cpu never reaches that.

These are temps with a few Chrome tabs and mail open, but its just to give you an idea of the layout of Open HW monitor


----------



## thorpj

I used Valley to test if the GPU was working properly, and i believe the result is close to what it should be:


I agree that the fan would be better, The heatsink is between the rear 120 exhaust and top 200 exhaust. I would think its getting airflow because of that, but not cool air. Besides its a pretty fan layout for an ATX mid budget PC, yet plenty of said PCs have had the VRM overheating problem.

Open hardware monitor displays all the readings that HWinfo does, and also a few more that HWinfo doesn't.

see my post above for the layout of open HW monitor

thanks


----------



## M3TAl

Do you only get bad performance in BF4 with mantle or using DX11 too?

You don't have anything called PMBus VR in HWiNFO? The newer boards (like the rev 4.0 UD3's) have this VRM temp sensor.


----------



## thorpj

The bad performance is with DX11. Mantle performs better, but i haven't done a considerable amount of testing.

I've just tried HWinfo. Thats a lot of information...


----------



## M3TAl

You do have PMBus VR! That is the real deal VRM/mosfet temp sensor. If that sensor starts getting over 90-100C then there is a VRM heat problem. I'm not sure when it starts throttling but I think it's somewhere around 110-115C.


----------



## thorpj

Wow ok. I thought that all these monitor programs would just show the same sensors with different names. Just to clarify is that sensor measuring the VRM & MOSFETS between the CPU socket and IO on the mobo?

I should have time to do some more testing tomorrow

thanks,

edit: ok this is what things look like after a valley. I know valley doesn't cause VRM throttling, but i'll be able to test bf4 tomorrow


----------



## thorpj

I Would use an Antech Spotcool, but i can't find them available anywhere to ship to Australia

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209044

However it looks like they're simply sold out on Newegg, so i'll just have to wait a bit. Its six bucks off at the moment!

I wish there was a way to subscribe for an item, so i could get an email when its in stock. Damnit newegg.


----------



## bloodr0se

Not sure if this is the place to ask or if this question has already been answered (sorry if it has) but I have recently bought an FX8350 Socket AM3+ Octo Core CPU as an upgrade from an FX6100.

My motherboard is a SKT-AM3+ 970A-DS3 FX (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007E7ASC2/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1). Will this board support my new CPU or will I need to buy a new board as well? It's no big deal if I can't OC it in the long-term, I would just need to get it running for now.

I have looked around online but opinions seem to be mixed. Some are arguing that it won't work at all and others are saying that support was added with a later BIOS update last year. Can anyone advise or does anyone have experience of using this CPU and this board?

Thanks.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you only get bad performance in BF4 with mantle or using DX11 too?
> 
> You don't have anything called PMBus VR in HWiNFO? The newer boards (like the rev 4.0 UD3's) have this VRM temp sensor.


Why is your vrm temp so high??

110C? I was afraid when it went to 81C, but then I added a fan, and now it wont go over 70C. At gigabyte forum they said tha max safe temp is 85 -90C, higher is not good.

I think it would be a great to add a fan on vrm heatsink


----------



## M3TAl

That pic is from someone else in the 990FXA-UD3/UD5/UD7 club. My board is rev 1.1 so there is no VRM temp sensor. Plus my VRM has a waterblock on it. I've pushed over 1.7V through the CPU and VRM still hasn't blown up yet. Think I'm good







.


----------



## thorpj

Ok that was weird...

I just tested BF4. 70-80 fps on all maps at ultra without AA or AMbient Oclusion. with mantle and direct x.

Max of 60c on the PMBus VR


----------



## M3TAl

Well I think we can rule out VRM throttling. 60C is a good number especially for 4+1 phase.


----------



## thorpj

Well it might not have been running at 60c previously, because its never performed at 80 fps


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Anyone knows if there will be a next release of BIOS that supports upcoming new Vishera's FX-8370/8370E/8320E for GA-970A-UD3 rev1.2 ???
> 
> In the official Gigabyte webpage last supported processor is FX-8350/8320 only...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Day after tomorrow is the official launch day, I wait to see...


----------



## M3TAl

I doubt there will be a BIOS update. The CPU's arer identical to 8350/8320 so I don't see why an update would be needed,


----------



## jacqlittle

Because AGESA version for these new processors isn't update in the BIOS, and probably they weren't recognize well, wrong voltajes, etc...


----------



## M3TAl

Guess we will see. Gigabyte is really good at abandoning boards with beta bios'es


----------



## thorpj

I rarely look at the voltage on the cpu while gaming, but i believe it sits between 1.2 and 1.3 volts on average, is that normal?

Nothing is OCed


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Because AGESA version for these new processors isn't update in the BIOS, and probably they weren't recognize well, wrong voltajes, etc...


Seems the 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0 only and 970A-UD3P both got a beta bios release.

Not even the UD7 has received a bios update yet, kind of funny.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That pic is from someone else in the 990FXA-UD3/UD5/UD7 club. My board is rev 1.1 so there is no VRM temp sensor. Plus my VRM has a waterblock on it. I've pushed over 1.7V through the CPU and VRM still hasn't blown up yet. Think I'm good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Omg, you got to be joking?

1.7 vcore on water? I wouldn't do that if I were you.
Especially since your board lacks the vrm sensor.

I am not even comfortable with ~1.6v.

Btw you are your gpu vrm temps?
Seeying you are running it with a universal block and no direct airflow on the vrm sink(if I'm right).


----------



## M3TAl

I only run 1.7V for certain benchmarks and typically in the winter when ambient is anywhere from 10-20C less. I ran cinebench R15 outside last winter with a 4-5C ambient. CPU only hit like 54C.

GPU VRM has an Enzotech MST-88 modded onto it. It get's airflow either from side intake fan or a fan on top the bottom rad. The VRM temps vary greatly depending on voltage, game played, and if I have the side panel on or off. They can vary anywhere from 55-85C.

Right now the side panel has been off for the past 2 weeks. Playing something like BF3/BF4/GRID 2 the GPU VRM is usually around 60C with a ~26C ambient and running 1.231V with 1150/1500 (sometimes 1125) clocks. GPU core temp varies a lot depending on overall water temp of the loop, game played, and ambient. Playing the games listed above the core is usually 45-50C with the usual summer ambient of 26-27C. Oh and I typically keep all rad fans at 780-800 RPM's

Here's some BF3, BF4, and FC3 from the past month with temps and other info shown. Typically keep these games locked at 75-80 FPS, don't need anymore than that and it feels really smooth there. For some reason the BF4 vid is all choppy on youtube, plays fine locally.


----------



## Chopper1591

Care to post a 3dmark run?
Preferably firestrike, because I have that one installed at the moment.
Would be interested to see what the impact of cpu clock is.

And btw. Do you have your ram at the stock 1866 cl8?
I noticed lowering ram clocks would allow me to use a fair bit less vcore.
Now on 2133 9-10-10-29-1T.
Stock was 2400 9-11-11-31-2T.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Seems the 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0 only and 970A-UD3P both got a beta bios release.
> 
> Not even the UD7 has received a bios update yet, kind of funny.


Thanks for replying M3TAI, i see in one review of FX-8370E that with an ASUS M5A99X-EVO without updating the BIOS the processor is well recognized, but who knows with my GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.2 if it will run well or not...

If anyone with the same mobo like me (or rev. 1.x that are pretty the same like mine) and a new FX-8320E/8370/8370E can run it correctly please write about it here, i'm interesting in buying a new Vishera for update my PC and replacing my old Phenom 955BE.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Care to post a 3dmark run?
> Preferably firestrike, because I have that one installed at the moment.
> Would be interested to see what the impact of cpu clock is.
> 
> And btw. Do you have your ram at the stock 1866 cl8?
> I noticed lowering ram clocks would allow me to use a fair bit less vcore.
> Now on 2133 9-10-10-29-1T.
> Stock was 2400 9-11-11-31-2T.


I change my OC around A LOT. Ram is typically anywhere from 1800-1900+ at 8-8-8 1T. However for whatever reason the timings are 1866 9-9-9 1T (stock timings/speed) right now, haven't benched in quite a while.

I do have some firestrike runs at all kinds of settings, maybe even some stuff disabled in the driver. I haven't run firestrike in a long time. One really odd thing I found though was that with a 7870 XT (this gpu is Tahiti LE, a cut down 7950/7970) and FX 8 core the grpahics score is considerably lower compared to Intel. Other people were telling me graphics score shouldn't change much with FX 8 core vs say 3700K. But that's not what I saw in this case. One point in time my firestrike score was maybe 2nd or 3rd out of all 7870 XT's and 8350's. So I know my scores are where they should be.

Not sure how to link to all my results so here is a SS. I'm assuming the ones with the score 6600-6700 had some things disabled in the driver. I really don't remember.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Thanks for replying M3TAI, i see in one review of FX-8370E that with an ASUS M5A99X-EVO without updating the BIOS the processor is well recognized, but who knows with my GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.2 if it will run well or not...
> 
> If anyone with the same mobo like me (or rev. 1.x that are pretty the same like mine) and a new FX-8320E/8370/8370E can run it correctly please write about it here, i'm interesting in buying a new Vishera for update my PC and replacing my old Phenom 955BE.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


I don't see why the CPU performance should be any worse. Those chips are really just binned 8350's. Nothing is different except what, stock turbo and base clock/voltage? Just set that CPU to 4-4.2 GHz on stock vcore or bump it a little if it needs it. Or OC it more than that.


----------



## jacqlittle

Time ago i owned a board that doesn't support processors from same family moderns than mine, same family, same tdp, etc., and one friend gave me a processor newer and faster than i owned and it didn't be recognized by the BIOS, at startup post-BIOS showed "Unknown processor" or something similar, and it didn't ran well, no cool'n'quiet, wrong voltages, Windows Blue Screens, etc...

I posted in the Gigabyte official forum and i hope they make something...

Edit: I e-mailed them too and i'm waiting their answer, if they send me a beta BIOS i'll post here a link to all of you, i think all BIOS for GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.0/1.1 and rev. 1.2 are all the same and compatible...


----------



## M3TAl

You can try emailing Gigabyte but you never know what they will say. They might says oh well 970A-UD3 rev 1.2 that CPU isn't on the list when it might actually work fine.

Pretty sure people had some 8350's on rev 1.0 UD3's with early BIOS. 8350 wasn't officially supported until F9. I'm sure people had 8350's on F1-F8.


----------



## jacqlittle

I think update only AGESA in BIOS isn't that difficult, and if GA-970A-UD3P that is basically the same than GA-970A-UD3 has an updated BIOS, maybe we were lucky, i hope so, i'm optimist...


----------



## M3TAl

The boards that received the update are quite different on the BIOS side. Your board is non-UEFI correct? The boards that got the update were the UEFI ones. I think it's Award vs AMI bios.


----------



## jacqlittle

I was not referring to that, but they are mobo's of the same segment I don't think Gigabyte customer leave aside this ...


----------



## regit66

Hi
I write to gigabyte about ga990xa ud3 rex 1.x to new bios support new cpu , and there is anserw:
Quote:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Unfortunately we've not finished the new FX-8370 CPU validation on the rev 1.x board at the moment, please allow a week or two.
> 
> Thank you.


So i think ga970 should support new fx soon too


----------



## jacqlittle

You're lucky, I wrote them last week and no answer yet...

Bad Gigabyte support, and if they don't give us new BIOS supporting new Vishera's, of course Gigabyte never more for me!!!

I bought my mobo a year ago only and i think it's not so old...


----------



## zvonexp

Last two posts, man are you joking me ?!

FX 8370 is same cpu like 8350 and other 8XXX cpus.. you can install them on board and will work normaly. There is no need for new bios. !


----------



## jacqlittle

No, I was not joking, maybe that's why Gigabyte has released a new version of the BIOS (F8f) for my mobo, updating microcode AGESA to support the new FX models, but maybe you doesn't know what AGESA is and what it is for, but to mess with others you know...

PS: by the way, the BIOS version F8f is published today, yesterday the last available version was the F8a, I'm looking for days several times a day, although the date laying on the Gigabyte page for F8f is 2013/12/16, perhaps Gigabyte has long but not published in its web...


----------



## zvonexp

I know pretty damn good and i know with first bulldozer bios that FX 8370 will work normaly


----------



## victorelessar

Guys im back with my overheating problems.
after being a while bothering ppl on the air cooler thread, i have come to realise that my overheat problem is not the coolers (both my amd stock cooler and hyper 212 plus have the same issue).

so now i narrow it down to voltage problems. right now i left everything stock on the BIOS, didnt change a thing. played BF4 for less than 1h and what i notice was cpu vcore @ 1.468, which is absurd considering im using stock clock on my amd. the temps went as high as 78ºC, and guess it only didnt go any further because motherboard underclocks it to keep the temps safe.

and to be fair, i think the vcore goes even higher.

now, when i try to keep vcore down, i set in BIOS vcore @ -0,100. and temps manage to be around 55ºC playing BF4 (using stock cooler now after changing 1 million times).


i even managed to overclock and play stable @4,5 weeks ago (using hyper), as seen in the screen below:


Problem is, any time i mess with vcore, even if i only turn it 0,025 down, the next time i reset computer, it wont boot, and it asks to leave BIOs at default settings or change again.

My question:
Could this overvoltage be a problem in PSU or the motherboard could be faulty? Im quite a lonely pc gamer, and my closest friends dont have a PC where i can test those separately. And i dont want to spend money before i know for sure the source of my problem.


----------



## M3TAl

Is your BIOS the latest version? Have you tried flashing it again? There's no reason the vcore should be that high on stock settings.

I've never heard of a PSU causing high voltage before, it's all handled by the BIOS. The board takes the 12V from the PSU and the mosfet/VRM converts it to something usable for the CPU. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## jacqlittle

Try lowering your VCore and set LLC to Regular rather than Extreme or Auto...


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is your BIOS the latest version? Have you tried flashing it again? There's no reason the vcore should be that high on stock settings.
> 
> I've never heard of a PSU causing high voltage before, it's all handled by the BIOS. The board takes the 12V from the PSU and the mosfet/VRM converts it to something usable for the CPU. At least that's how I understand it.


BIOs was latest version untill last week, when i reseted just to see if behave diferently. It did not. ill flash again to latest version when i get home. Reason i asked if psu could be a problem, is that im almost buying a new motherboard, but im on a tight budget now, and would be a pain if i spend money with the hardware thats not causing the problem hehe but i guess ill have to do it. maybe ill get an ASUS m5a97 evo. cant spend much more than that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Try lowering your VCore and set LLC to Regular rather than Extreme or Auto...


Whenever i manage to lower the vcore, i can keep temps bellow 60ºC, but when i turn off the computer and back on again, BIOS cant boot and asks to change settings or leave default. then i have to to lower everything down again every time. Ill check about LLC when i get home!


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> Guys im back with my overheating problems.
> after being a while bothering ppl on the air cooler thread, i have come to realise that my overheat problem is not the coolers (both my amd stock cooler and hyper 212 plus have the same issue).
> 
> so now i narrow it down to voltage problems. right now i left everything stock on the BIOS, didnt change a thing. played BF4 for less than 1h and what i notice was cpu vcore @ 1.468, which is absurd considering im using stock clock on my amd. the temps went as high as 78ºC, and guess it only didnt go any further because motherboard underclocks it to keep the temps safe.
> 
> and to be fair, i think the vcore goes even higher.
> 
> now, when i try to keep vcore down, i set in BIOS vcore @ -0,100. and temps manage to be around 55ºC playing BF4 (using stock cooler now after changing 1 million times).
> 
> 
> i even managed to overclock and play stable @4,5 weeks ago (using hyper), as seen in the screen below:
> 
> 
> Problem is, any time i mess with vcore, even if i only turn it 0,025 down, the next time i reset computer, it wont boot, and it asks to leave BIOs at default settings or change again.
> 
> My question:
> Could this overvoltage be a problem in PSU or the motherboard could be faulty? Im quite a lonely pc gamer, and my closest friends dont have a PC where i can test those separately. And i dont want to spend money before i know for sure the source of my problem.


High Voltages on stock are normal, they are that high because of turbo core. Do you disable turbo when you lower vcore?

Dont know why mobo wont let you restart with lower vcore. Thats a mistery to me.


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> High Voltages on stock are normal, they are that high because of turbo core. Do you disable turbo when you lower vcore?
> 
> Dont know why mobo wont let you restart with lower vcore. Thats a mistery to me.


i always turn turbo core off. But to be fair, this last time i left everything on default to see how it behave. but @1.468 for stock is damn high for all i know. Specially when it can clearly handle stock clock with vcore @1,264 as shown in the first screen.
However, if i only turn off turbo core, and leave vcore default, it will go as high as 1,460 anyways. which is a lot!
Its like it cant control or dispense the voltage properly.

*One thing that comes to my mind now:* The time clock on my windows keep reseting. Perhaps the CMOS battery is failing, therefore it also keeps having issue to load the settings i change?


----------



## Medvednic

Hello,

I have the 990XA-UD3 Rev 1.1 with F12 BIOS, I'm planning to upgrade my CPU to the FX-8350 or 8370, should I upgrade the BIOS to the latest beta F14 or the latest stable F13 or is it fine to leave the F12 as is.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medvednic*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have the 990XA-UD3 Rev 1.1 with F12 BIOS, I'm planning to upgrade my CPU to the FX-8350 or 8370, should I upgrade the BIOS to the latest beta F14 or the latest stable F13 or is it fine to leave the F12 as is.


Some gigabyte boards dont need update to support new fx cpus, but some of them do. I would leave at F12 version and see if it works like that.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> i always turn turbo core off. But to be fair, this last time i left everything on default to see how it behave. but @1.468 for stock is damn high for all i know. Specially when it can clearly handle stock clock with vcore @1,264 as shown in the first screen.
> However, if i only turn off turbo core, and leave vcore default, it will go as high as 1,460 anyways. which is a lot!
> Its like it cant control or dispense the voltage properly.
> 
> *One thing that comes to my mind now:* The time clock on my windows keep reseting. Perhaps the CMOS battery is failing, therefore it also keeps having issue to load the settings i change?


It could be, change CMOS battery, and see if your setting stays saved.


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> It could be, change CMOS battery, and see if your setting stays saved.


So i changed the battery and so far so good. its keeping my changes on BIOS. It seems that afterall the problem was really overvoltage (perhaps its vcore was getting even higher than the readings).
Now i set vcore to -0.100 and cpu @ stock clocks and i'm able to play BF4 with temps around 49ºC using hyper212. This is very nice i guess. Since i already had too much headaches, and im using a 1 dollar TIM, ill not overclock for now, and rest a bit hehe

Still very odd that this board cant control the voltage well. if i leave it default, vcore will go up 1.465 when cpu is @ stock clock, which is absurd for me, when right now i can run it with vcore @1,29 stable


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> So i changed the battery and so far so good. its keeping my changes on BIOS. It seems that afterall the problem was really overvoltage (perhaps its vcore was getting even higher than the readings).
> Now i set vcore to -0.100 and cpu @ stock clocks and i'm able to play BF4 with temps around 49ºC using hyper212. This is very nice i guess. Since i already had too much headaches, and im using a 1 dollar TIM, ill not overclock for now, and rest a bit hehe
> 
> Still very odd that this board cant control the voltage well. if i leave it default, vcore will go up 1.465 when cpu is @ stock clock, which is absurd for me, when right now i can run it with vcore @1,29 stable


As I said its normal that vcore is at 1.4v at stock settings, I guess its that high because of turbo. I was able to undervolt it to 1.164V for 3.5ghz clock. Now Im at 4ghz and 1.272 vcore

Check this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance/40#post_22342122


----------



## Chita Gonza

NB radiator is definitely the hottest after PC usage. Sadly, to clear TMPIN2 things out, I can't put directly airflow to it, because my big Xigmatek blocks the way.
xd_1771 -> you are an old-timer in VRM section in your opinion what is critical temp for mosfets?


----------



## M3TAl

Usually they blow up somewhere after 120C. And like I've said a thousand times and extensively tested myself, there is no sensor for the NB or VRM unless you are using the newer revision that has an actual mosfet sensor (PMBus VR).


----------



## jacqlittle

It seems that TMPIN2 is NB sensor: http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added/1470#post_19129569

Thats a official reply from Gigabyte.


----------



## M3TAl

And a lot of times these reps don't know what they're talking about. I've tested and tested this. My NB is watercooled. It made no difference in TMPIN2 or TMPIN1. They both correlate with the CPU temp.


----------



## DigDeep

Hi! I have 8320 on 4ghz, i want to overclock it to 4.2 or maybe more, but im worried about power consumption wich gets pretty high

here is an example

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance/70#post_22399243

does this cause any harm to motherboard or any other component?

what about hpc setting off and apm on, do the throttle slows cpu performance a lot? its good to not exceed 120wattage with apm, but throttling to 2.9 ghz, slows performance.

Please help. I really want to overclock my cpu, but wattage raises a lot, so am not sure is it safe for my motherboard.


----------



## M3TAl

That motherboard will easily handle a 4.2 GHz OC. It will handle 4.8-5 GHz+. I turn all power savings and anything that will throttle the CPU off, except Cool n Quiet.


----------



## brad1138

I know this has been asked and answered as million times, but I am having a very hard time getting a definite answer.

My question is what are the temp readings from HWmonitor referencing. Most are saying TMPIN0 is motherboard, TMPIN1 is CPU and TMPIN2 is socket, which is fine, but with my setup, (GA-970a-UD3 & FX 8350) TMPIN2 always matches "Temperature packages" under FX 8350, which would seam to indicate that TMPIN2 is CPU.

Can anyone explain this?

Thank you.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I know this has been asked and answered as million times, but I am having a very hard time getting a definite answer.
> 
> My question is what are the temp readings from HWmonitor referencing. Most are saying TMPIN0 is motherboard, TMPIN1 is CPU and TMPIN2 is socket, which is fine, but with my setup, (GA-970a-UD3 & FX 8350) TMPIN2 always matches "Temperature packages" under FX 8350, which would seam to indicate that TMPIN2 is CPU.
> 
> Can anyone explain this?
> 
> Thank you.


you are correct

tmpin1 motherboard
tmpin2 cpu
tmpin3 core

sometimes package temps and tmpin3 temp are not the same, thats because one sensor is on motherboard and the other is on cpu chip(package temps)


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I know this has been asked and answered as million times, but I am having a very hard time getting a definite answer.
> 
> My question is what are the temp readings from HWmonitor referencing. Most are saying TMPIN0 is motherboard, TMPIN1 is CPU and TMPIN2 is socket, which is fine, but with my setup, (GA-970a-UD3 & FX 8350) TMPIN2 always matches "Temperature packages" under FX 8350, which would seam to indicate that TMPIN2 is CPU.
> 
> Can anyone explain this?
> 
> Thank you.


They must have changed it with the newer revisions and boards. On rev 1.1 TMPIN2 is ALWAYS 11-12C higher than the core temp, no matter what.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> you are correct
> 
> tmpin1 motherboard
> tmpin2 cpu
> tmpin3 core
> 
> sometimes package temps and tmpin3 temp are not the same, thats because one sensor is on motherboard and the other is on cpu chip(package temps)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> They must have changed it with the newer revisions and boards. On rev 1.1 TMPIN2 is ALWAYS 11-12C higher than the core temp, no matter what.


Agree on the sensor layout.

What somewhat concerns my though is the voltage readout.
Brad1138, can you use another program to read out the sensors? hwinfo64 or aida64 for example.

I am most certain those readouts are wrong. But I would pay attention to that psu if I were you.
How old is the unit?
Watch out with overclocking.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> you are correct
> 
> tmpin1 motherboard
> tmpin2 cpu
> tmpin3 core
> 
> sometimes package temps and tmpin3 temp are not the same, That's because one sensor is on motherboard and the other is on cpu chip(package temps)


It actually lists the 3 as TMPIN0, 1, 2. Not 1, 2 & 3. (I just don't want any confusion there)

Is "core" the same thing as "socket" temp? Secondly, since the package temp *always* matches TMPIN2 (TMPIN3/core on your list), are we sure the package temp is *not* the CPU temp?


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What somewhat concerns my though is the voltage readout.
> Brad1138, can you use another program to read out the sensors? hwinfo64 or aida64 for example.
> 
> I am most certain those readouts are wrong. But I would pay attention to that psu if I were you.
> How old is the unit?
> Watch out with overclocking.


Those reading have shown incorrect from day one. HWmonitor, HWinfo, doesn't matter. I don't know why, but I am fairly certain the system wouldn't even boot with those voltages, and it has run solid at 4,620 MHz for over 1 year now. Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> It actually lists the 3 as TMPIN0, 1, 2. Not 1, 2 & 3. (I just don't want any confusion there)
> 
> Is "core" the same thing as "socket" temp? Secondly, since the package temp *always* matches TMPIN2 (TMPIN3/core on your list), are we sure the package temp is *not* the CPU temp?


Core is not the same as socket.
9 out of 10 times the socket temp is higher then the cores.

Package is the same as core.
So we are certain TMPIN2 is the core reading.

I am pretty sure TMPIN1 is the cpu, thus the socket.
And TMPIN0 is the motherboard. Probably being the North-Bridge.

To make sure you just leave the hwmonitor window open and start IBT or Prime95 or whatever stress-test you like.
If TMPIN1 raises allot faster then TMPIN0 then you know it for sure.
The Motherboard won't heat up as fast as the cpu, be it core or socket.

Made a shot of my sensors with hwmonitor.


I can recommend you to use hwinfo64 though.
That program will let you adjust every sensor label so you can rename it. You can also change the order of the sensors, or disable ones you don't use.

Like this.

This was an old stress test.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Those reading have shown incorrect from day one. HWmonitor, HWinfo, doesn't matter. I don't know why, but I am fairly certain the system wouldn't even boot with those voltages, and it has run solid at 4,620 MHz for over 1 year now. Thanks for the concern though.


That's all right.
Personally I just don't trust the CX line.
Because of the inferior OEM brand compared to the HX and AX.

But that's not what we were talking about.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> They must have changed it with the newer revisions and boards. On rev 1.1 TMPIN2 is ALWAYS 11-12C higher than the core temp, no matter what.


Sure?

I own a GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.2 that is very simmilar to rev 1.0 or rev. 1.1 except sound chip and it's not the same with mine:


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Sure?
> 
> I own a GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.2 that is very simmilar to rev 1.0 or rev. 1.1 except sound chip and it's not the same with mine:


Hmm, thats different indeed.

Seems like your layout is:
TMPIN0: Motherboard
TMPIN1: Socket
TMPIN2: Core/package

Although I am not 100% sure, 0 and 1 could also be the other way around. But that is easily tested by running a stress-test.
The one that raises the fastest is the socket.


----------



## DigDeep

I have UD3P and its as I said

0 mobo
1 cpu
2 core


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Hi! I have 8320 on 4ghz, i want to overclock it to 4.2 or maybe more, but im worried about wattage,wich gets pretty high
> 
> here is an example
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance/70#post_22399243
> 
> does this cause any harm to motherboard or any other component?
> 
> what about hpc setting off and apm on, do the throttle slows cpu performance a lot? its good to not exceed 120wattage with apm, but throttling to 2.9 ghz, slows performance.
> 
> Please help. I really want to overclock my cpu, but wattage raises a lot, so am not sure is it safe for my motherboard.


Quote:


> That motherboard will easily handle a 4.2 GHz OC. It will handle 4.8-5 GHz+. I turn all power savings and anything that will throttle the CPU off, except Cool n Quiet.


So there is no big stress on components if wattage usage gets to 170W or more with overclocking. Because motherboards are labeled for 125 or 140watts max.
And i see that my motherboard dont support Fx 9xxx, and thats probably because of high wattage consumption of that processor.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> So there is no big stress on components if wattage usage gets to 170W or more with overclocking. Because motherboards are labeled for 125 or 140watts max.
> And i see that my motherboard dont support Fx 9xxx, and thats probably because of high wattage consumption of that processor.


Not that I have ever encountered.
I've run my 8320 @ 5.3 to bench with about 1.575v, so it should be ok.








Your board has 8+2 phases and a heat-sink on the vrm's so it should clock acceptable.

Just pay attention to the temps. Can you post a screenshot of hwinfo64 sensors?
So I can see what is monitored.


----------



## brad1138

I read in one of the forum posts on this topic that AMD recommends using "AMD Overdrive" for monitoring temperature. I had never used it before, but I found it uses "70 - TMPIN2" for it's "thermal margin". I figure if the program made by AMD says it is OK, who am I to argue. It is hard to tell if it is using "62 - TMPIN1" or "70 - TMPIN2" (they are nearly identical) but I had HWmonitor running at the same time and saw an erroneous 1/4 second temp spike on TMPIN2 (but not on TMPIN1), and it showed on AMD Overdrive also (spiked from ~62 to about ~71 on HWM and -7 to +1 on AMD OD).

It still seams odd that the package temp matches the socket temp, but i am not going to worry about it. The only time any temp ever goes over 62 is with IBT AVX on High, the games I play usually don't get it above 40-50.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Core is not the same as socket.
> 9 out of 10 times the socket temp is higher then the cores.
> 
> Package is the same as core.
> So we are certain TMPIN2 is the core reading.
> 
> _*I am pretty sure TMPIN1 is the cpu, thus the socket*_.
> And TMPIN0 is the motherboard. Probably being the North-Bridge.


I am fairly sure we have some confusion on all the different terms, CPU, Core, Socket, Package, etc...

AMD says max temp for FX 8350 is 62 for CPU and 70 for socket, they can't be the same thing. I always figured that the CPU was just that, and the socket was just that, a sensor on the MoBo in the "socket" that holds the CPU.

Using the extra 8 degrees I have, realizing I was looking at the wrong temp and using AMD OD, I have a stable OC at 4.73 GHz on air







, something many in the FX-83XX Owners Club forum told me I couldn't do.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I read in one of the forum posts on this topic that AMD recommends using "AMD Overdrive" for monitoring temperature. I had never used it before, but I found it uses "70 - TMPIN2" for it's "thermal margin". I figure if the program made by AMD says it is OK, who am I to argue. It is hard to tell if it is using "62 - TMPIN1" or "70 - TMPIN2" (they are nearly identical) but I had HWmonitor running at the same time and saw an erroneous 1/4 second temp spike on TMPIN2 (but not on TMPIN1), and it showed on AMD Overdrive also (spiked from ~62 to about ~71 on HWM and -7 to +1 on AMD OD).
> 
> It still seams odd that the package temp matches the socket temp, but i am not going to worry about it. The only time any temp ever goes over 62 is with IBT AVX on High, the games I play usually don't get it above 40-50.
> I am fairly sure we have some confusion on all the different terms, CPU, Core, Socket, Package, etc...
> 
> AMD says *max temp for FX 8350 is 62 for CPU and 70 for socket*, they can't be the same thing. I always figured that the CPU was just that, and the socket was just that, a sensor on the MoBo in the "socket" that holds the CPU.
> 
> Using the extra 8 degrees I have, realizing I was looking at the wrong temp and using AMD OD, I have a *stable OC* at 4.73 GHz on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , something many in the FX-83XX Owners Club forum told me I couldn't do.


It's giving me headaches.

To keep it simple, max temps(recommended by amd):
62c are the cores also known as package
70(I thought it was 72 but allright) is the socket also called by just cpu

Just watch out for those and don't pay much attention to which names people give them and all.

By looking at your screen you posted earlier:



The two highlighted sectors are both the cores.
That said, you can look in overdrive which one are the same values.

If you run IBT, post a shot after a few minutes. Then we can easily pick out the socket temp. Because that one will raise far more then the motherboard sensor. Especially if you overvolt a bit.

And you call it stable. Forgive for not remembering all you said.
Did you run ibt-avx on very high? 10 runs.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Sure?
> 
> I own a GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.2 that is very simmilar to rev 1.0 or rev. 1.1 except sound chip and it's not the same with mine:


I've got a 970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3 both 1.1 that are always 11-12C. My buddy also has a 970A-UD3 1.1 (it blew up, now 1.2 from RMA) his does the same thing. I do remember hearing about a bug when your PC is in sleep, after it wakes it the sensor value changes or something like that.


----------



## brad1138

Here is a comparison between HWM and AOD:



It shows that at the point where thermal margin was at 4.6, or 4.6 degrees below the max temp of either 62 core (or cpu, whatever) or 70 socket, that should reflect a temp of about 56-57 for CPU and/or 65-66 for socket. Looking at HWM, TMPIN1 matches exactly what CPU (max 62) temp should be and TMPIN2 matches exactly what socket (max temp 70) should be. I am done worrying about what TMPIN is what, AOD says it is under max temp, that is good enough for me.

I don't buy into needing to be able to run IBT on VHigh or Max for 10 runs or whatever, if I can run it on standard and the computer runs without crashing day after day, it is stable.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Here is a comparison between HWM and AOD:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows that at the point where thermal margin was at 4.6, or 4.6 degrees below the max temp of either 62 core (or cpu, whatever) or 70 socket, that should reflect a temp of about 56-57 for CPU and/or 65-66 for socket. Looking at HWM, TMPIN1 matches exactly what CPU (max 62) temp should be and TMPIN2 matches exactly what socket (max temp 70) should be.
> 
> I don't buy into needing to be able to run IBT on VHigh or max for 10 runs or whatever, if I can run it on standard and the computer runs without crashing day after day, it is stable.


That's all right.
Run however you like it the most. It is your system after all.

But In my personal experience, running ibt only on standard for 10 runs won't display instability. And I will encounter crashes or bsod's sometime.

it is a bit confusion, about your temps.

TMPIN2 is the same as the package reading in HWmonitor. So that HAS to be the cores. No doubt.
So TMPIN1 is the socket. Because TMPIN0 stays about the same while running ibt, so it is safe to say that is the motherboard sensor.

The socket is safe up to 72c.
Somehow AOD seems to advice a max core temp of 70. Because they are ~65c and the margin is 4.6.

Now that I think of it I've heard about amd upping their max adviced temp.
But me personally stick to the old 72c and 62c max temps.

Go with what you want. But if you go the route I go you are slightly over the threshold.
But that's allright, because IBT will stress it far more then real-world applications will do.

Is that the lowest voltage the cpu will take for the clock btw?

Are you using AOD to do all your overclocking?
Because I really dis advice people to use that program at all.
HWinfo or HWmonitor and the BIOS is all you need, really.


----------



## M3TAl

When I had AOD with thermal margin around 2C the core/package was around 70C, tmpin2 was 81-82C of course.

Might test this out again after work tonight.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> When I had AOD with thermal margin around 2C the core/package was around 70C, tmpin2 was 81-82C of course.
> 
> Might test this out again after work tonight.


Thats what one would expect indeed.
But it seems that his socket temp is lower.

Faulty cooler mount? I dont know.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Not that I have ever encountered.
> I've run my 8320 @ 5.3 to bench with about 1.575v, so it should be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your board has 8+2 phases and a heat-sink on the vrm's so it should clock acceptable.
> 
> Just pay attention to the temps. Can you post a screenshot of hwinfo64 sensors?
> So I can see what is monitored.


This is at 4ghz small fft prime 95


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> This is at 4ghz small fft prime 95


what monitor software is this you're using?


----------



## DigDeep

That is from hwmonitor addon for hwinfo64


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> This is at 4ghz small fft prime 95


Shadow effect on a screen-shot. Really?








Fancy man.

Well anyway.
Are you sure that cooler is seated well? That temp looks a bit high to me for a mere 4.0 clock. Certainly with that voltage.
And how long was the smallFFT run?

If that is what the cooler can do you can go a bit higher anyway. Looks like you are clocking while paying attention to the core temp, like me.
Just keep it around 62c while stressing then you are good. Even if it goes to 65c it shouldn't be a problem. Everyday use will never get it that high anyway.


----------



## DigDeep

Thats High??

I have katana 3 cooler, thinking of buying Mugen Max or Ninja. If you think thats high, maybe problem is that I put too little paste.

But I always thought that I have very good temps, i see that even people with water cooling have worse temps then I do

I have 7 fans in my case.

>I run small fft for 16 minutes

edit:

well, yes the core is maybe little too high, this is the highest temp i have reached. Before cores was at 51C. max, so maybe something is wrong

But small fft is hard on cpu, blend test would probably not be that hot. But my computer will never reach that temp while gaming etc. anyway.


----------



## DigDeep

Oh I know what could be different. I took off one of the side panel fans and put it behind my front panel fan.
So I must buy one more fan and put it back on to side panel.
I think thats the reason for +4c higher temperature

What would happen to this fan if I cut off the thermal probe

http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/arctic-f12-tc.html

could I still use fan controller on it


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Oh I know what could be different. I took off one of the side panel fans and put it behind my front panel fan.
> So I must buy one more fan and put it back on to side panel.
> I think thats the reason for +4c higher temperature
> 
> What would happen to this fan if I cut off the thermal probe
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/arctic-f12-tc.html
> 
> could I still use fan controller on it


I'm not sure.
I think the fan will stay at the lowest rpm, but not sure.

And you are right. Your temps are not that bad. But these chips just put out some serious heat.
You are also right that normal usage will never get the cpu that hot.

Just try and keep it below:
72c on the socket, displayed as just "cpu"
62c on the cores

And are you sure you've seen people with water cooling have worse temps then you?
I don't want to put you down or something but your cooler is kinda mainstream.
If you really want to push these chips you will need something like a double tower cooler, like this for example: http://www.phanteks.com/ph-tc14pe.html

Or a closed loop cooler like the h100i or better.


----------



## victorelessar

This is officially my last try with this board (it looks like ill have to spend more money afterall.

*vcore is set to normal (+0,00), turbo core off, clock @4.4ghz only, and this is what i get after no more than 2min prime95.* After the highest temps, it started to clock down to keep up.


note that i reseated everything on this board after 1000 times, even put 2 120mm fans blowing directly on NB and Mosfets, as shown bellow:


I've been searching a lot and apparently there are faulty 990xa-ud3 on the market, which cant handle fx-8350 properly. I most definetly have one of those, because absolutely nothing can explain these temps.

thnkin of buying *Asus m5a97 R2.0*, even though i really wished to work this out without major spending


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> This is officially my last try with this board (it looks like ill have to spend more money afterall.
> 
> *vcore is set to normal (+0,00), turbo core off, clock @4.4ghz only, and this is what i get after no more than 2min prime95.* After the highest temps, it started to clock down to keep up.
> 
> 
> note that i reseated everything on this board after 1000 times, even put 2 120mm fans blowing directly on NB and Mosfets, as shown bellow:
> 
> 
> I've been searching a lot and apparently there are faulty 990xa-ud3 on the market, which cant handle fx-8350 properly. I most definetly have one of those, because absolutely nothing can explain these temps.
> 
> thnkin of buying *Asus m5a97 R2.0*, even though i really wished to work this out without major spending


You have the same mis-read of the voltages that I do. If those temps are correct, you have cooked your CPU. What are the temps at stock settings?


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> You have the same mis-read of the voltages that I do. If those temps are correct, you have cooked your CPU. What are the temps at stock settings?


Its not missread! 78ºC seems to be the safest temp this board will allow. so it starts to clock down to keep this on the limit. Probably if it kept the clocks, then everything would burn, or at least shut down.

i have it on stock now, after i put everything altogether back on my thermaltake v3 (no more 120mm fans blowing directly on NB and Mosfets), and temps went this high again within 10 secs. its useless really


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> Its not missread! 78ºC seems to be the safest temp this board will allow. so it starts to clock down to keep this on the limit. Probably if it kept the clocks, then everything would burn, or at least shut down.
> 
> i have it on stock now, after i put everything altogether back on my thermaltake v3 (no more 120mm fans blowing directly on NB and Mosfets), and temps went this high again within 10 secs. its useless really


Going for the board you mentioned will probably be a side-grade.

And have you tried with manual voltage? Instead of the offset.
If you haven't: put stock clocks and manual voltage on auto. Reboot to see what is the stock voltage. Probably way lower then 1.45v.

I really think 1.45v is just too much for the cooler. The hyper 212 is just not enough to cool these chips IMO.


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Going for the board you mentioned will probably be a side-grade.
> 
> And have you tried with manual voltage? Instead of the offset.
> If you haven't: put stock clocks and manual voltage on auto. Reboot to see what is the stock voltage. Probably way lower then 1.45v.
> 
> I really think 1.45v is just too much for the cooler. The hyper 212 is just not enough to cool these chips IMO.


yeah i agree its side-grade, but im not willing to spend much. If i dont have temps problems with asus, then im good.

As i said, i set the clock to 4.0 back again. This high voltage was already on the auto setting and it reaches 1,45 easily on stress. The motherboard was outside the case as in the pic, with the 2 fans blowing directly on the Heatsinks, and it took around half hour for temps to go past 65ºC. But i cant leave it like this forever, eh?!

So i placed everything on case again, no more fans blowing directly on heatsink, vcore -0,025 (went around 1,37), stock clock and it simply didnt hold for longer than 1min, with tremps reaching 75ºC + and cpu clocking down to maintain that.

I also notice that if i undervolt too much (1,33 or so), it can keep temps below 60ºC, but at the cost of a very unstable system. Like this i cant even play BF4 (either high temps or system failure).

I think im getting traumatized with this board, and i fear this issue will pursuit me after i spend my budget on another board.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I'm not sure.
> I think the fan will stay at the lowest rpm, but not sure.
> 
> And you are right. Your temps are not that bad. But these chips just put out some serious heat.
> You are also right that normal usage will never get the cpu that hot.
> 
> Just try and keep it below:
> 72c on the socket, displayed as just "cpu"
> 62c on the cores
> 
> And are you sure you've seen people with water cooling have worse temps then you?
> I don't want to put you down or something but your cooler is kinda mainstream.
> If you really want to push these chips you will need something like a double tower cooler, like this for example: http://www.phanteks.com/ph-tc14pe.html
> 
> Or a closed loop cooler like the h100i or better.


Yes I had better temps. Temps are higher now because i took off side panel fan, and put it behind my front fan, so now I have two fans in a row on front side.

before my temps were cpu 59-60 and core 51c. On 4ghz. Now core went to 55c. that happened after I took the fan from side panel. must by new one and put it back

Yes something more beefy would be better, Im thing about scythe mugen max or ninja

Mugen max is only 39€


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> yeah i agree its side-grade, but im not willing to spend much. If i dont have temps problems with asus, then im good.
> 
> As i said, i set the clock to 4.0 back again. This high voltage was already on the auto setting and it reaches 1,45 easily on stress. The motherboard was outside the case as in the pic, with the 2 fans blowing directly on the Heatsinks, and it took around half hour for temps to go past 65ºC. But i cant leave it like this forever, eh?!
> 
> So i placed everything on case again, no more fans blowing directly on heatsink, vcore -0,025 (went around 1,37), stock clock and it simply didnt hold for longer than 1min, with tremps reaching 75ºC + and cpu clocking down to maintain that.
> 
> I also notice that if i undervolt too much (1,33 or so), it can keep temps below 60ºC, but at the cost of a very unstable system. Like this i cant even play BF4 (either high temps or system failure).
> 
> I think im getting traumatized with this board, and i fear this issue will pursuit me after i spend my budget on another board.


Ehm..
What I am thinking about:
Do you have people near you who also have an am3+ system? Maybe you can try your cpu in theirs....

I can't be sure because I cant see your system at first hand. But my thought is really that the cooling is not good somehow.
Especially since it heats up so fast.

Do you still have the stock cooler? So you can try that one. That is a pretty good cooler. Except for the horrible noise it makes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Yes I had better temps. Temps are higher now because i took off side panel fan, and put it behind my front fan, so now I have two fans in a row on front side.
> 
> before my temps were cpu 59-60 and core 51c. On 4ghz. Now core went to 55c. that happened after I took the fan from side panel. must by new one and put it back
> 
> Yes something more beefy would be better, Im thing about scythe mugen max or ninja
> 
> Mugen max is only 39€


I would read reviews if I was you.
Don't know about the max but the normal mugen is also a bit low...

Compare the coolers temp wise and see if it will be a good upgrade or not.
Maybe even compare it with the h100i for example.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> I can't be sure because I cant see your system at first hand. But my thought is really that the cooling is not good somehow.
> Especially since it heats up so fast.


But thats normal isnt it, to get max temp after 17-18 minutes, and after that they drop a little


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ehm..
> What I am thinking about:
> Do you have people near you who also have an am3+ system? Maybe you can try your cpu in theirs....
> 
> I can't be sure because I cant see your system at first hand. But my thought is really that the cooling is not good somehow.
> Especially since it heats up so fast.
> 
> Do you still have the stock cooler? So you can try that one. That is a pretty good cooler. Except for the horrible noise it makes.
> I would read reviews if I was you.
> Don't know about the max but the normal mugen is also a bit low...
> 
> Compare the coolers temp wise and see if it will be a good upgrade or not.
> Maybe even compare it with the h100i for example.


yeah ive been posting this issue of mine for weeks now, so you problably missed the part i say i tested both hyper 212 plus and stock coller, thermaltake tg3 and crappy TIM, and the results are pretty much the same. im afraid i dont have anyone around to test separate parts, but i pretty much ruled out colling problem. And from what ive been reading on internet, seen several cases of ppl with overheating issues, and that they only solved on gigabyte GA990FX-UD5 rev4 (where they connected the HS from mosfets and NB).


----------



## DigDeep

f


----------



## DigDeep

Can somenone tell me how to delete my posts?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Yes I had better temps. Temps are higher now because i took off side panel fan, and put it behind my front fan, so now I have two fans in a row on front side.
> 
> before my temps were cpu 59-60 and core 51c. On 4ghz. Now core went to 55c. that happened after I took the fan from side panel. must by new one and put it back
> 
> Yes something more beefy would be better, Im thing about scythe mugen max or ninja
> 
> Mugen max is only 39€


The Katana 3 for being so lightweight 92mm cooler, is holding up very well. You should in deed read reviews, but i think with Mugen Max, you can expect a 5C improvement or more.

P.S.: I don't think there is a way to delete posts.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> But thats normal isnt it, to get max temp after 17-18 minutes, and after that they drop a little


It is..
But I was actually replying to victorelessar.

Reply to your post was below that of his.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> yeah ive been posting this issue of mine for weeks now, so you problably missed the part i say i tested both hyper 212 plus and stock coller, thermaltake tg3 and crappy TIM, and the results are pretty much the same. im afraid i dont have anyone around to test separate parts, but i pretty much ruled out colling problem. And from what ive been reading on internet, seen several cases of ppl with overheating issues, and that they only solved on gigabyte GA990FX-UD5 rev4 (where they connected the HS from mosfets and NB).


Oh my bad.

You can indeed pretty much rule that out if you already did all those things.
And I know the feeling... not able to test in another system.

I would contact the store you bought the board from then.
How old is it? Tried updating the bios already btw? Don't know if it will make any difference.
The cases you see, are those all with the combination of you board and chip?

If so, maybe you can just sell the board and buy a proper one.

Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Can somenone tell me how to delete my posts?


As far as I know, you can't.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> It is..
> But I was actually replying to victorelessar.


Yes i know, it came to me a little later.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Yes i know, it came to me a little later.


But?

What are you going to do?
Read some reviews?


----------



## DigDeep

Yes Im reading them right now:

Here are some pictures.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ninja







































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mugen Max


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Yes Im reading them right now:












I have questions. Just shoot.


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It is..
> But I was actually replying to victorelessar.
> 
> Reply to your post was below that of his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my bad.
> 
> You can indeed pretty much rule that out if you already did all those things.
> And I know the feeling... not able to test in another system.
> 
> I would contact the store you bought the board from then.
> How old is it? Tried updating the bios already btw? Don't know if it will make any difference.
> The cases you see, are those all with the combination of you board and chip?
> 
> If so, maybe you can just sell the board and buy a proper one.
> 
> Good luck.
> As far as I know, you can't.


Thanks!
I cant contact anymore, since its been over a year (always knwe about this issue, but i let it be for most times). Ill just try to sell it and buy a better one, since for light use the board is perfect. Bios is the latest, but i have tested with all versions anyways.

I did place the stock cooler again last night, managed to put a 120mm fan blowing in and all thers blowing out. still high temps, but better than the hyper 212 somehow. That will have to do for now, while i dont sell it.

cheers


----------



## DigDeep

Today I installed Auslogics Driver Updater

And it found new drivers

Is this safe to update




































I have standard M$ drivers from 2006. Where could i found these drivers on internet?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Today I installed Auslogics Driver Updater
> 
> And it found new drivers
> 
> Is this safe to update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have standard M$ drivers from 2006. Where could i found these drivers on internet?


I wouldn't bother with Driver update software.
Why do you use it, if I may ask?

Just download the latest from your hardware vendors and forget the rest.
If it works, don't change it.









How is your journey to a new cooler going?
Saw some of the pictures your posted... and to mee it seems the Mugen Max isn't that much of an upgrade.

Have you read some reviews/tests of the dual tower style coolers? Like I mentioned. Phanteks and the sorts.


----------



## DigDeep

Arent newer drivers better? Those are from 2006, and these are all newer.

But yes everything works fine.

The cooler, hmm Phanteks are expensive here in Slovenia

You think something like

ARCTIC-COOLING Freezer Xtreme Rev.2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























this is how ninja looks, its pretty massive


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Arent newer drivers better? Those are from 2006, and these are all newer.
> 
> But yes everything works fine.
> 
> The cooler, hmm Phanteks are expensive here in Slovenia
> 
> You think something like
> 
> ARCTIC-COOLING Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how ninja looks, its pretty massive
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is the price there?
The Phanteks dual tower styles are like 60-70 euro here. Thats around 80 USD.

Really if you want to upgrade. Spent some more. If you do buy a cooler from like 30-40 euro's it aint gonna make much a difference.
These chips run really hot when overclocked highly.

http://www.modders-inc.com/cpu-air-cooler-roundup/14/


----------



## Allan P

How long is the warranty for the GA-970A-UD3? I can't find anything about it on Gigabyte's website. Also, has anyone had problems with getting their board RMA'ed when using non-factory thermal pad on a chipset?


----------



## thorpj

I have the GA-970A-D3P - 2 years.

And your going to have problems claiming warranty if you alter anything on the board.


----------



## Allan P

Really? That sucks. I have a copper heat sink on my mosfets to help keep them cool. I was hoping that I could buy a thermal pad that is the same color as stock and put the original heatsink back on it to RMA.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> How long is the warranty for the GA-970A-UD3? I can't find anything about it on Gigabyte's website. Also, has anyone had problems with getting their board RMA'ed when using non-factory thermal pad on a chipset?


The warranty for the 970a-ud3 is three years. And if you replace the original heatsink no-one will be the wiser. Mine made it through 2 rma's and no-one noticed that I had replaced the thermal paste on the NB heatsink. Or that I had replaced the thermal pad on the vrm's.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> Really? That sucks. I have a copper heat sink on my mosfets to help keep them cool. I was hoping that I could buy a thermal pad that is the same color as stock and put the original heatsink back on it to RMA.


It kinda depends on how noticeable it is.

And, yes, you can probably buy a similar thermal pad and apply that.
Ebay is your friend. Laird for example has multiple types with various colors.

And overal Gigabyte is not very hard on RMA's.
At least not where I live.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How is the price there?
> The Phanteks dual tower styles are like 60-70 euro here. Thats around 80 USD.
> 
> Really if you want to upgrade. Spent some more. If you do buy a cooler from like 30-40 euro's it aint gonna make much a difference.
> These chips run really hot when overclocked highly.
> 
> http://www.modders-inc.com/cpu-air-cooler-roundup/14/


I decided not to buy new cooler. I added 120mm fan on too the back of my motherboard, and it decreased my temps by 7-8 c. I dont even need 80mm fan to be on my VRM heatsink now



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



this is Small FFT




This is first time Prime 95 closed itself, but I have no errors in results.txt


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I decided not to buy new cooler. I added 120mm fan on too the back of my motherboard, and it decreased my temps by 7-8 c. I dont even need 80mm fan to be on my VRM heatsink now
> 
> this is Small FFT
> 
> 
> This is first time Prime 95 closed itself, but I have no errors in results.txt


More volts?

And yes, adding a fan to blow air on the back of the socket helps a lot.
Mine took around 8-10c off the socket temp.


----------



## Chrisgr

Hello Guys. I am new here and i will start with my problem ( heh ) .
I don't know in what i should be more dissapointed. With my Mobo or my CPU ?
I have a GA-990XA-UD3 Rev 3.0 mobo and an 8350 Amd 8 Core CPU. The system has a Scythe Shurikane 2 Rev B. aftermarket cooler . The system worked just fine for a couple of days and then started to appear artifacts while gaming.. I told my brother(he owns the computer ) to check the temps and he freaked out. We saw a 70degrees in a maximum 90% cpu usage. I checked the coolers installation but everything was just fine..I even replaced the thermal paste and nothing happends.. Everything are new psu , cpu , mobo , ram .. everything.. why is that happening ?I haven't updated the bios yet ( I don't think that it will solve any problem ) it's still with the bios it came. I've read that GA-990XA mobos having a problem with 8 core cpu and temperatures..is this true? there is any solution to this problem or not?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisgr*
> 
> Hello Guys. I am new here and i will start with my problem ( heh ) .
> I don't know in what i should be more dissapointed. With my Mobo or my CPU ?
> I have a GA-990XA-UD3 Rev 3.0 mobo and an 8350 Amd 8 Core CPU. The system has a Scythe Shurikane 2 Rev B. aftermarket cooler . The system worked just fine for a couple of days and then started to appear artifacts while gaming.. I told my brother(he owns the computer ) to check the temps and he freaked out. We saw a 70degrees in a maximum 90% cpu usage. I checked the coolers installation but everything was just fine..I even replaced the thermal paste and nothing happends.. Everything are new psu , cpu , mobo , ram .. everything.. why is that happening ?I haven't updated the bios yet ( I don't think that it will solve any problem ) it's still with the bios it came. I've read that GA-990XA mobos having a problem with 8 core cpu and temperatures..is this true? there is any solution to this problem or not?


Hello. This happens because the Shuriken, is a low performance CPU cooler. It is priced higher than better performing coolers, only because it can fit in HTPCs. So, you are paying a premium for its reduced height, not for its cooling capacity, I know, i have Shuriken rev.A and it's a weak cooler, that is more comfortable up to 65W. Beyond 65W it starts sweating. I would dare say that you should put back the stock AMD cooler, most likely it will cool better than the Shuriken.

Oh, to reduce a bit temps, if you are at stock 4Ghz, you can undervolt. Try having load vcore in Windows in the 1.26-1.30 area. Works usually for 4Ghz, but you need to stress test because every chip is different.


----------



## Chrisgr

Thank you for fast answer..I see something weird btw...
I checked OCCT and i see an overclocking of 3-5% with default settings in no load..how is this possible ? what is going on with this thing ?


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisgr*
> 
> Thank you for fast answer..I see something weird btw...
> I checked OCCT and i see an overclocking of 3-5% with default settings in no load..how is this possible ? what is going on with this thing ?


I think thats turbo. wich goes up to 4.2 ghz on 8350


----------



## Chrisgr

Yea that was AMD Overdrive - Turbo mode ... I disabled it but i am still getting some weird temperatures...unfortunatelly system is not stable in temp rising up to 70 degrees and games have a huge lag...
I am very disappointed..I just ordered Coolermaster EVO 212 and i am waiting to see what it will happen...
I Updated Motherboard bios to the latest , tried to lower the frequency of the cpu but temps are still there. My last home is the freaking cooler ... The system was working normally last week i don't know what happened..any other ideas?


----------



## menzim114

Hi everyone!

This is my first post, even though I have been reading around the forums for a while.

As a first post implies, it is a serious matter.

Last week I bought an AMD rig with an fx 8350 processor and a 970a-ds3p mobo (I think it is rev1).

Here's the thing - I am slightly worried the CPU may be damaged. My reasoning is that since I have an aftermarket cooler (a Xilence M302), 5 case fans and a Zalman Z11 Hellfire case, I should be able to OC, at least a little bit. Now I am well aware that this is not the greatest set up but still a small clock should be possible, in theory.
The problem is, that when I try running Prime 95 on small FFTs i get the rounding error in about half an hour, and this is even on stock speeds. Temps stay reasonably low, according to Core Temp - around 40C. HW monitor reports TMPIN1 at 50 under full load. Voltage is about 1.312 when stressed.

So, the question is this: should I be worried about the Prime errors, and consequently should I even bother with an overclock? It might be that I just got a really bad chip?
It is worth noting , that OD can't get past 4200Mhz on stock Voltage, and when the option to increase it is enabled it goes up to 4400.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## M3TAl

What do other stress tests say (IBT, OCCT)? What version is your P95?

That board is only 4+1 phase. OC'ing an 8350 on that is quite the risk.


----------



## menzim114

I have never used either, but I will try them out tonight. Any tips on how to configure them?
My P95 is version 28.5 build 2/

So I suppose OCing the processor is out of the question. How about RAM or GPU?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What do other stress tests say (IBT, OCCT)? What version is your P95?
> 
> That board is only 4+1 phase. OC'ing an 8350 on that is quite the risk.


+1

I think the same that you, with that mobo I only go for a minimal OC or no OC with an 8-core processor...

If you're looking for CPU and RAM stability I recommend you to use Blend custom assigning about 90% of your total memory, if you have 8GB RAM assing about 6000KB in Prime95 and stress it about 8-12 hours at less...

For GPU use MSI Kombustor or Furmark a few hours too...


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How is the price there?
> The Phanteks dual tower styles are like 60-70 euro here. Thats around 80 USD.
> 
> Really if you want to upgrade. Spent some more. If you do buy a cooler from like 30-40 euro's it aint gonna make much a difference.
> These chips run really hot when overclocked highly.
> 
> http://www.modders-inc.com/cpu-air-cooler-roundup/14/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How is the price there?
> The Phanteks dual tower styles are like 60-70 euro here. Thats around 80 USD.
> 
> Really if you want to upgrade. Spent some more. If you do buy a cooler from like 30-40 euro's it aint gonna make much a difference.
> These chips run really hot when overclocked highly.
> 
> http://www.modders-inc.com/cpu-air-cooler-roundup/14/


Quote:


> I decided not to buy new cooler. I added 120mm fan on too the back of my motherboard, and it decreased my temps by 7-8 c. I dont even need 80mm fan to be on my VRM heatsink now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is Small FFT


I found this cooler for 20€.

Cooler Master V8
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v8/

I think its very good.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I found this cooler for 20€.
> 
> Cooler Master V8
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v8/
> 
> I think its very good.


That would be a second hand cooler, right?
As the v8 is no longer made as far as I know.

It is a okay cooler. But again, don't expect wonders.
The YouTube link you supplied was a setup with a 3 core Phenom.

Have a read here from someone using that cooler with a Noctua P12 fan in it, which costs around 20-25 usd by itself.
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/282921-29-best-cooling-soultion-fx8350


----------



## Tacoboy

My current motherboard is the Gigabyte GA-970X UD3 version 1.2 (BIOS Oct-2012).
(Using an AMD FX-4170 quad core and 2X4GB memory, Win 8.1)
The UD3 has older BIOS type/style and have wanted to replace it with get newer UEFI BIOS board.
I can get the newer 970X UD3P board for $65 (new), sale ends in two days.
Also think of getting a 6 core or 8 core CPU just after Thanksgiving (Black Friday weekend)
I'm guessing the UD3P its close enough to the older UD3 design that my Win 8.1 will work with it without a major issue.
But I'm just wondering if there might be a better 970 board?


----------



## M3TAl

Just to let you know the uefi bioses for amd gigabyte boards are weird. They have problems when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just to let you know the UEFI BIOS for AMD gigabyte boards are weird. They have problems when it comes to overclocking.


I'm not planning on doing any serious overclocking.
Ended up ordering the 970A UD3P about 5 hours ago.
$74.99 (free shipping) and a $10 mail in rebate.


----------



## CravinR1

A 8320 + 970a-ud3p + hyper 212+ hit 4.5 easily. Same as my 8350 + 990fxa-ud3 + corsair h80i

The 970a us a great board and should of well


----------



## DigDeep

Yes Ud3P is very good board.


----------



## Tacoboy

So I'm swapping my 970X UD3 (v1.2) for the 970X UD3P.
Thinking of also replacing my AMD FX-4170 (quad core, 4GHz) for a 6-core or 8-core
(I have two 4GB 2133 memory sticks and a single HD7870GB graphics card)
Really can not justify for getting a 6 or 8 core CPU, but I want to do it anyway.
Not into heavy overclocking, but want as much performance what I can get that works with a stock AMD cooling fan.
So what is the better bang for the buck 6 or 8 core CPU?
(Maybe buy used off eBay)


----------



## zvonexp

buy fx 8300 or 8320 and undervolt.. than you have silent pc and cool


----------



## Tacoboy

My 970X UD3P arrived a few hours ago and got it installed and up and running with only a few minor bumps along the way.
Are there any detailed directions or helpful website that explain in detail understand this Gigabyte UEFI BIOS.
I've been playing around with BIOS for the past 15 years, it would be nice to read others experiences of how to get the best performance setting for this BIOS.


----------



## M3TAl

For bios help you will have to rely on people here, only real help you will get







.

If this thread isn't enough help ask in the gigabyte 990fxa club, bios is virtually the same.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> My 970X UD3P arrived a few hours ago and got it installed and up and running with only a few minor bumps along the way.
> Are there any detailed directions or helpful website that explain in detail understand this Gigabyte UEFI BIOS.
> I've been playing around with BIOS for the past 15 years, it would be nice to read others experiences of how to get the best performance setting for this BIOS.


Buy fx 8320 with hyper 212+ evo. I have Katana 3, and its doing a very good job, along with other 7 case fans.







There is new Katana ,version 4 and its not expensive only 24$, but hyper 212+ evo would be better and it has 120mm fan on it, wich is not so loud as katanas 92mm fan.

I think the best thing is to Enable HPC (High performance computing) disable Turbo and put multiplier to 20x (4ghz)(or more), with that setting you will have 4ghz ,on all cores, and not half turbo wich is 3.7ghz., on half of the cores. You can lower the voltage, when not using turbo, wich results in lower temperatures. For overclocking best setting for LLC - load line calibration is Medium setting.
And its also good to put NB to 2400mhz, wich results in better L3 cache perfomance. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> My 970X UD3P arrived a few hours ago and got it installed and up and running with only a few minor bumps along the way.
> Are there any detailed directions or helpful website that explain in detail understand this Gigabyte UEFI BIOS.
> I've been playing around with BIOS for the past 15 years, it would be nice to read others experiences of how to get the best performance setting for this BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy fx 8320 with hyper 212+ evo. I have Katana 3, and its doing a very good job, along with other 7 case fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is new Katana ,version 4 and its not expensive only 24$, but hyper 212+ evo would be better and it has 120mm fan on it, wich is not so loud as katanas 92mm fan.
> 
> I think the best thing is to Enable HPC (High performance computing) disable Turbo and put multiplier to 20x (4ghz)(or more), with that setting you will have 4ghz ,on all cores, and not half turbo wich is 3.7ghz., on half of the cores. You can lower the voltage, when not using turbo, wich results in lower temperatures. For overclocking best setting for LLC - load line calibration is Medium setting.
> And its also good to put NB to 2400mhz, wich results in better L3 cache perfomance. I hope this helps you.
Click to expand...

I might go with the FX-8320....but.
A few times my computer has just shut off on it's own, like it lost power, so I might have a defective motherboard.
Have to wait awhile to see if i can get it stable, or maybe swap out for a 990FX UD3.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> I might go with the FX-8320....but.
> A few times my computer has just shut off on it's own, like it lost power, so I might have a defective motherboard.
> Have to wait awhile to see if i can get it stable, or maybe swap out for a 990FX UD3.


What were you doing when it shut off?

Edit: For anyone in US50 that's interested in VRM + NB blocks I will be selling mine in the coming weeks here on OCN. Saying good riddance to AMD and going Z97 smil3dbd4e4c2e742.gif

They will be the EK blocks that fit any VRM with 88mm spacing (UD3's rev 1.0, 1.1, 1.2).


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> I might go with the FX-8320....but.
> A few times my computer has just shut off on it's own, like it lost power, so I might have a defective motherboard.
> Have to wait awhile to see if i can get it stable, or maybe swap out for a 990FX UD3.
> 
> 
> 
> What were you doing when it shut off?
> 
> Was just web browsing I think.
Click to expand...


----------



## M3TAl

Well that's weird. Does it have any problems with stress tests or games? Just randomly shutting off sounds more like a PSU problem.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well that's weird. Does it have any problems with stress tests or games? Just randomly shutting off sounds more like a PSU problem.


I'm not doing anything that even remotely stress the computer, I mostly web browse.
Did not have these issues with the old UD3 board.
But I did try move around one of the main power cables, so far the computer has been stable.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Can I get some pics or legit confirmation that the Revision 4 with the latest bios will run 2400MHz ram natively please?


----------



## Nooze

Hey guys,

I have the gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 board and I am in the middle of overclocking 8320... except my CPU vcore doesn't budge even if I put in something manually. Always stays at 1.375. I have f2 BIOs version on it. Should I upgrade to a newer one? What could be the problem?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 board and I am in the middle of overclocking 8320... except my CPU vcore doesn't budge even if I put in something manually. Always stays at 1.375. I have f2 BIOs version on it. Should I upgrade to a newer one? What could be the problem?


If your using 990FX UD3 version 4.0, F2 is the latest BIOS version.
Have you tried clearing/resetting the BIOS?


----------



## Nooze

Yea, resetting the bios did it. Really weird. How do I check what rev. I have?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Yea, resetting the bios did it. Really weird. How do I check what rev. I have?


If you look in the upper right hand corner of this picture of the 990FX-UD3, you will see where the revision number is, next to the VIA chip.
Just above the screw hole.


----------



## Nooze

yea, got rev. 4.0. been ocing my 8320 with custom watercooling loop and my vcore is all over the place. After about 5-7 minutes of stress testing the vcore gradually gets lower (and my stress test only stress test 6 cores instead of 8). Question is, if I run prime95 and it doesn't crash, it's stable right? I assume the load is taken off the other cores because the voltage keeps going lower

How else can I keep my vcore in check, also? I have my LLC on 100% and my vcore is -0.022 and when stress testing another 20 or so lower. Don't know why my vcore keeps going down. Maybe PSU?


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 board and I am in the middle of overclocking 8320... except my CPU vcore doesn't budge even if I put in something manually. Always stays at 1.375. I have f2 BIOs version on it. Should I upgrade to a newer one? What could be the problem?


Sometimes manual vcore setting will not work, so you need to use offset setting.
Quote:


> yea, got rev. 4.0. been ocing my 8320 with custom watercooling loop and my vcore is all over the place. After about 5-7 minutes of stress testing the vcore gradually gets lower (and my stress test only stress test 6 cores instead of 8). Question is, if I run prime95 and it doesn't crash, it's stable right? I assume the load is taken off the other cores because the voltage keeps going lower
> 
> How else can I keep my vcore in check, also? I have my LLC on 100% and my vcore is -0.022 and when stress testing another 20 or so lower. Don't know why my vcore keeps going down. Maybe PSU?
> Edited by Nooze - Yesterday at 9:26 am


if prime is stressing only 6 out of 8 cores, then cores are not stable, and prime shuts off the stress testing for this cores.

Question is, if I run prime95 and it doesn't crash, it's stable right?

Only if you dont get any errors when you stop the test.

vcore under Idle load is usually higher then vcore under normal load. You can lower the difference with llc calibration Best setting for me is Medium setting, I get only 0.012v difference between idle and normal load. I also have gigabyte board.


----------



## DigDeep

I asked this once but didnt get the right answer.

I have fx 8320 at 4ghz, on 970 ud3p ,and it pulls 148watts and 104.5 amps when stress testing it with prime 95. Today I overclocked it to 4.2ghz and watt usage went to 172w, amp usage to 114A, and that was under IBT standard test, so with prime 95 it would probably be even higher. So my question is, how stressful and how safe is this setting for my components and my motherboard?

I know that that kind of usage will probably never be reached under normal usage, (gaming, encoding etc...) But if someone can explain this to me anyways, it will be good.
As far as I know my motherboard supports 140w TDP (while writing this I started prime 95 blend test, watts went to 175.5w, amps to 115.5A, so its not that much higher then IBT AVX)


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I asked this once but didnt get the right answer.
> 
> I have fx 8320 at 4ghz, on 970 ud3p ,and it pulls 148watts and 104.5 amps when stress testing it with prime 95. Today I overclocked it to 4.2ghz and watt usage went to 172w, amp usage to 114A, and that was under IBT standard test, so with prime 95 it would probably be even higher. So my question is, how stressful and how safe is this setting for my components and my motherboard?
> 
> I know that that kind of usage will probably never be reached under normal usage, (gaming, encoding etc...) But if someone can explain this to me anyways, it will be good.
> As far as I know my motherboard supports 140w TDP (while writing this I started prime 95 blend test, watts went to 175.5w, amps to 115.5A, so its not that much higher then IBT AVX)


It's fine. Your board is 8+2 phase. I've benched at 5.4 GHz before and OCCT'ed/IBT'ed at 5GHz+. Now if you have minimal/no airflow to the VRM heatsink yes it will blow up stress testing at 5 GHz (this happened to my friend).

Doesn't the UD3P have VRM protection anyways? It will throttle before blowing up correct?

Also just curuios what your'e using for wattage and amp readings? Ive pulled over 240W from the CPU at 4.7-4.8 GHz according to the AX860i.


----------



## DigDeep

Thank you for answer.

Im using HWInfo64

Im not sure about VRM protection,(and if it even works when HPC is ON) but I put 120mm fan onto the back of my motherboard, and temps are very good ( hwinfo shows VRM temperatures ) + I have 5 x 120mm and 1 x 140mm fans in my case


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Im trying to find a post where someone mentioned, that Prime95, IBT and similar stress programs are not very good for processor (Stilt said that on other forum) and that we should use lighter stress programs, like Aida64, AMD overdrive etc.


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Sometimes manual vcore setting will not work, so you need to use offset setting.
> if prime is stressing only 6 out of 8 cores, then cores are not stable, and prime shuts off the stress testing for this cores.
> 
> Question is, if I run prime95 and it doesn't crash, it's stable right?
> 
> Only if you dont get any errors when you stop the test.
> 
> vcore under Idle load is usually higher then vcore under normal load. You can lower the difference with llc calibration Best setting for me is Medium setting, I get only 0.0012v difference between idle and normal load. I also have gigabyte board.


Well, I got a stable overclock of 4.7ghz with a +.12500V added to the offset (1.375v base). It's strange because I have been using IBT to run tests and it runs all cores on full load. I ran test about 5 times and it passed each one. But, when I use prime 95, it runs fine but 2 threads drop off AND my vcore is higher then what I set.

Under load in IBT it's 1.476 and 1.488 most of the time but on prime 95 it's 1.5 and 1.512. Really weird. Also, the cores drop load on it. So I am getting conflicting results from 2 different programs. I am sure my 4.7 ghz is stable, one tells me it is one tells me it isn't because 2 jobs stop working.

I also have been using medium settings on mine this whole time. Seems to work for me.


----------



## DigDeep

Prime is more accurate and will find errors first. If it stops two workers then your cpu is not stable.

Ibt uses less voltage because its less demanding, also there is a differnce between prime blend test and large fft test, one will use more voltage then the other.

U should lower the clock or add more voltage... because your overclock is not stable

Quote:


> vcore is higher then what I set.


thats called vdroop, differnece between bios vcore and windows vcore, you can lower that with different llc seting


----------



## Nooze

I think you got that mixed. IBT shows errors much faster in my experience so far. I ran 10 runs on IBT and it passed. Gonna try prime95 and see if it happens again


----------



## filuuu

Hello,
I'm new here and ofc i have an issue with my MB ga-970a-ds3. It seems my mb doesn't like the "reboot" order... what happens? :
-when i select reboot from my windows (or it reboots after updates) my mb beeps (2 long beeps, break, and long beeps till eternity)
-same happens when i reset my pc from bios (after updating settings etc)

I checked CPU temp - it happens at 40'C and also at 70'C so its not the issue i think..
Same with northbridge temp (low - high doesn't matter)

What i tried? :
-failsafe settings on bios
-updating bios
-installing new cooler (i had temps around 85 on my cpu)
... no idea what else i even reinstalled my windows (guess more just for fun)

Could You throw any suggestions i could check?

(my specs: phenom II x4 925 no oc, 4gb ram - 1600 but set to 1066, radeon hd 5750 1gb)


----------



## DigDeep

Try to reseat ram and graphic card


----------



## M3TAl

Mine was doing something really weird, don't remember what though. Removing RAM and putting it back in fixed it for whatever reason. Worth a shot.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Proof of my MB


----------



## filuuu

Well..
Reseated RAM (tried mixing), reseated graphic card.. even reseated CPU... nothing helped = when i restart i get 2 long beeps break and another long beeps till death... but when i unplug power cable for a sec or two it helps and PC boots normally (till next reset).
I found that 2 long beeps are about overclocking error, but as i said i no OC on my pc whatsoever


----------



## DigDeep

try with only one ram stick

http://www.5starsupport.com/info/beep_codes.htm

or ask here

http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?board=6.0


----------



## DigDeep

Did anyone fixed double boot issue on ud3p with new bios?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Did anyone fixed double boot issue on ud3p with new bios?


What? You mean that keeping Turbo enabled doesn't work anymore? I still run F1 BIOS.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> What? You mean that keeping Turbo enabled doesn't work anymore? I still run F1 BIOS.


No. on GA forum they said that I should try to fix that issue with new bios. So I rather ask here if f2e bios fixed double boot when turbo is disabled, before flashing it myself

One more question, some say that ud3p have Fast boot option in bios, but I dont see it anywhere.


----------



## filuuu

Ill try on that Gigabyte forum then...
using single ram - still frustrating beeps on reset


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> No. on GA forum they said that I should try to fix that issue with new bios. So I rather ask here if f2e bios fixed double boot when turbo is disabled, before flashing it myself
> 
> One more question, some say that ud3p have Fast boot option in bios, but I dont see it anywhere.


Ah, i see. I don't plan on installing beta BIOS and i will wait for guinea pigs to try the stable, when it's final.







I am not sure i will update to final at all if it doesn't fix the bug... I am afraid they may change something in LLC and i will have to find all my undervolted P-States from scratch. Nightmare... The board works fine even with F1 once you learn how to deal with the double boot. As a matter of fact, I just got my 2nd UD3P today (to use as spare part if needed).

The Fast boot option is camouflaged. If you go to "OS Type" there are 2 options: "Other OS" and "Windows 8". If you put Windows 8, you get Fast boot. But, i must say, even the "other OS", is very very fast in Win7. The Asrock 970 extr3 has actually an option of "fast boot" for Win7 and "ultrafast" for Win8. The UD3P's "Other OS" is just as fast as the "Fast" in the Asrock.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filuuu*
> 
> Ill try on that Gigabyte forum then...
> using single ram - still frustrating beeps on reset


Did you check your cable connections, and power, reset, wires?


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ah, i see. I don't plan on installing beta BIOS and i will wait for guinea pigs to try the stable, when it's final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure i will update to final at all if it doesn't fix the bug... I am afraid they may change something in LLC and i will have to find all my undervolted P-States from scratch. Nightmare... The board works fine even with F1 once you learn how to deal with the double boot. As a matter of fact, I just got my 2nd UD3P today (to use as spare part if needed).
> 
> The Fast boot option is camouflaged. If you go to "OS Type" there are 2 options: "Other OS" and "Windows 8". If you put Windows 8, you get Fast boot. But, i must say, even the "other OS", is very very fast in Win7. The Asrock 970 extr3 has actually an option of "fast boot" for Win7 and "ultrafast" for Win8. The UD3P's "Other OS" is just as fast as the "Fast" in the Asrock.


I have my setting on "windows 8", but there is no Fast boot option, I checked everything. wierd.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I have my setting on "windows 8", but there is no Fast boot option, I checked everything. wierd.


Really? Hmm...Bug then? Or i don't know, maybe you need to have something enabled in Windows? Afterall fastboot is using hibernation or something. Sorry, no 8.1 here, so i can't test anything on the matter...


----------



## M3TAl

Isn't GPT required for Fast Boot?Pretty sure there's no Fast Boot with MBR. Maybe your install is MBR?


----------



## filuuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Did you check your cable connections, and power, reset, wires?


i checked the cables (+/-) I have really old case and the cables werent marked sooo i did some digging set them straight and... ITS DONE NO MORE BEEPS!!! Big THANKS DigDepp!


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Really? Hmm...Bug then? Or i don't know, maybe you need to have something enabled in Windows? Afterall fastboot is using hibernation or something. Sorry, no 8.1 here, so i can't test anything on the matter...


I disabled and deleted hybernation file

Quote:


> Isn't GPT required for Fast Boot?Pretty sure there's no Fast Boot with MBR. Maybe your install is MBR?


yes I have MBR style


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filuuu*
> 
> i checked the cables (+/-) I have really old case and the cables werent marked sooo i did some digging set them straight and... ITS DONE NO MORE BEEPS!!! Big THANKS DigDepp!


No problem, Im glad that you fixed it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I disabled and deleted hybernation file


You need hibernation enabled to make Fastboot work. Fastboot isn't some miraculour new feature in Windows 8. It's just a camouflaged use of hybernation under new name (it becomes better selling point if you call it "Fastboot", doesn't it?)
Quote:


> Hybrid Shutdown
> Okay, now we have a good foundation with which to understand how Fast Boot works. While the name Fast Boot implies a faster startup routine, the magic actually begins at shut down using a technique Microsoft has called Hybrid Shutdown. When you select the Shut down command from Windows 8's Power menu, the first thing that happens is that the user session shuts down just like in a regular shut down operation. However, instead of closing the kernel session, Windows hibernates the kernel session. Then, the hardware session shuts down normally.
> 
> Shutting down the user session is quicker than hibernating it, which is an improvement over the old hibernation operation. And, hibernating the kernel session is quicker than shutting it down, which is an improvement over the old shutdown operation. So, these two operations combined allow Hybrid Shutdown to shut down Windows 8 faster than previous versions of Windows.
> 
> ...
> Once the hardware session is ready, the operating system begins its resume operation. Since the resume operation consists only of restoring the kernel session, rather than restoring both the kernel session and the user session, the resume operation can occur much quicker.


http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/windows-and-office/how-windows-8-hybrid-shutdown-fast-boot-feature-works/


----------



## menzim114

Ok, first of all let me apologize for the late reply.
I don't want to necro the thread, but I was away and couldn't reply earlier.

At any rate, last night I ran an OCCT test, on stock values and everything seemed to be working fine. That said, I have no idea what sort of errors could signal a problem, so I may be wrong.

At this point it seems that the CPU is ok, and the mobo is where the problem is.

Below I will add the results, if anyone wants to look them over and give me some advice. What could be preventing me from making even a modest clock? I was hoping to get to at least 4.2, if possible. Should I buy a new mobo, perhaps, and which do you suggest?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I disabled and deleted hybernation file
> yes I have MBR style


I'm actually looking into this myself. Swapping out my AMD UD3 board (non-UEFI) for Z97 + 4790K as I type this. My install is MBR but there are ways to convert it to GPT without data loss supposedly.


----------



## Wonderbread24

*No CPU Temps*

Hello all! First time overclock.net poster, long time lurker.

I have a 2 year old GA-970A-D3 v1.1 on F9 BIOS. The board has been solid since I picked it up but over the last few months its been acting a little strange. Most notably is that I no longer have CPU core temps...which is really annoying...

I've tried several different BIOS versions and default resests with no luck so I'm a little lost at what else it could be.

*Setup:*
GA-970A-D3 v1.1
Phenom II X4 955 BE w/ XIGMATEK Gaia II Cooler
Corsair Vengance 2 x 4GB DDR3-1600
XFX HD 6950 w/ Artic Accelero Xtreme III
Sesonic 650w Modular PSU


----------



## iwalkwithedead

My partslist
Proof


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonderbread24*
> 
> *No CPU Temps*
> 
> Hello all! First time overclock.net poster, long time lurker.
> 
> I have a 2 year old GA-970A-D3 v1.1 on F9 BIOS. The board has been solid since I picked it up but over the last few months its been acting a little strange. Most notably is that I no longer have CPU core temps...which is really annoying...
> 
> I've tried several different BIOS versions and default resests with no luck so I'm a little lost at what else it could be.
> 
> *Setup:*
> GA-970A-D3 v1.1
> Phenom II X4 955 BE w/ XIGMATEK Gaia II Cooler
> Corsair Vengance 2 x 4GB DDR3-1600
> XFX HD 6950 w/ Artic Accelero Xtreme III
> Sesonic 650w Modular PSU


That is very weird...
I have seen where some values would be gone from the reading software.
But displaying 0...
Hmmm.

When did it happen?
Could be a software bug. I hope so anyway.









Can you revert back to a previous state of you OS?

How far have you pushed that cpu on that board?
I wouldn't overclock too hard on that one...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> My partslist
> Proof


Fan-topia.
Whoot.

Why so many fans with those rpm's?
Must be horrid to sit by it.









Nice build btw.
But why did you get two 280x's?
Personally I would either ditch a ram kit(16gb is plenty), or some fans, and go with a gtx 980.


----------



## Wonderbread24

I don't remember the exact time it started happening. I had noticed it a short time after I had updated to the latest BIOS a few months back so I had reverted to F9 and it started to work for a little while. Then after I had not paid attention to it, it wasn't working again and no matter what BIOS version I tried it still wouldn't work.

I've never pushed the CPU to far because I knew this board wasn't too good for OC'ing. I've pushed it to 4.0 but never kept it there, I stay about about 3.6 on a day to day basis.

The board does another weird thing sometime when I power off the box (which I do extremely rarely) once or twice a month. When I go to power it on again everything starts normally but then after the fans and HDD's spin up it just sits there. Monitors stay black for up to 15 minutes before I get video and the BIOS screen. After that its fine.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonderbread24*
> 
> I don't remember the exact time it started happening. I had noticed it a short time after I had updated to the latest BIOS a few months back so I had reverted to F9 and it started to work for a little while. Then after I had not paid attention to it, it wasn't working again and no matter what BIOS version I tried it still wouldn't work.
> 
> I've never pushed the CPU to far because I knew this board wasn't too good for OC'ing. I've pushed it to 4.0 but never kept it there, I stay about about 3.6 on a day to day basis.
> 
> The board does another weird thing sometime when I power off the box (which I do extremely rarely) once or twice a month. When I go to power it on again everything starts normally but then after the fans and HDD's spin up it just sits there. Monitors stay black for up to 15 minutes before I get video and the BIOS screen. After that its fine.


Yeah definitely motherboard problem.
If it is still under warranty... get an RMA started with Gigabyte.

I had the exact same problem with a Giga board before.
Problem went worse over time... coupled with random weird stuff.

I'm sorry for you.


----------



## M3TAl

Do other programs get CPU temps? What about in the bios itself?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Fan-topia.
> Whoot.
> 
> Why so many fans with those rpm's?
> Must be horrid to sit by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build btw.
> But why did you get two 280x's?
> Personally I would either ditch a ram kit(16gb is plenty), or some fans, and go with a gtx 980.


--They are Noctua, I want to see what all of the fuss is about. I'm sure they will be quiet once I put the low-voltage adapter on but who knows. They are stupid expensive but I just have to find out for myself if they live up to the hype.

--280x's because I already have one, might as well get another one for crossfire. I will update them in late 2015 with newer hardware that is out. They will do me fine for now. I'm not a FPS nut, I mean I want more but not going to spend a lot of money to achieve it all.

--16GB is plenty indeed but I have a little OCD problem with open slots. I might eventually sale the 2x8GB if price is awesome and get the 4x4GB kit. I just bought this ram because I was going to do a Ncase M1 build but thing switched.

--I have not gotten everything yet, just what is marked as purchased.


----------



## Wonderbread24

I've tried Coretemp and PC Meter in conjuction with the AllCPUmeter gadget neither of them work and the HWmonitor from CPU-z.

I took a look in the BIOS and it does show a CPU temp, 40c so I'm wondering if its windows thats causing me to not have temp reading in the OS. Then after leaving the BIOS I had to wait 20 min for it to boot cause the of start up issue. This time, they systems never had its power turned off.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm not familiar with any of those except HWmonitor. None of the others listed are tailored really for AMD. Try HWiNFO64(it's free and updated constantly). Another choice is AMD's own Overdrive program which will show you how close your temp is to max, not the actual temp.


----------



## Tacoboy

Order the 970 UD3P last week and it's slightly defective, sending it back.
Local Frys has a FX-6350 with MSI 970 gaming board combo for $140 (with $10 mail in rebate), guess I'll try that.


----------



## M3TAl

What's wrong with it? I just went Z97 + 4790K and am absolutely loving it!


----------



## Wonderbread24

DL'd HWiNFO64.

Shows CPU temps, 42c.

I wonder why the other applications don't see it? Guess i'll wait for my new SSD to come in then I'll wipe windows clean and start fresh...

the app did show me that my 500GB secondary drive is failing, its exceeded its sector relocation count. Time to add that to the list.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> --They are Noctua, I want to see what all of the fuss is about. I'm sure they will be quiet once I put the low-voltage adapter on but who knows. They are stupid expensive but I just have to find out for myself if they live up to the hype.
> 
> --280x's because I already have one, might as well get another one for crossfire. I will update them in late 2015 with newer hardware that is out. They will do me fine for now. I'm not a FPS nut, I mean I want more but not going to spend a lot of money to achieve it all.
> 
> --16GB is plenty indeed but I have a little OCD problem with open slots. I might eventually sale the 2x8GB if price is awesome and get the 4x4GB kit. I just bought this ram because I was going to do a Ncase M1 build but thing switched.
> 
> --I have not gotten everything yet, just what is marked as purchased.


They will probably.
But running them with the 5v adapter takes the purpose of them away...
Might as well went with Noiseblockers or something. Would save you a good deal of money.

I didn't know that you already had one 280x.
In that case, I said nothing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What's wrong with it? I just went Z97 + 4790K and am absolutely loving it!


Thats another league.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonderbread24*
> 
> DL'd HWiNFO64.
> 
> Shows CPU temps, 42c.
> 
> I wonder why the other applications don't see it? Guess i'll wait for my new SSD to come in then I'll wipe windows clean and start fresh...
> 
> the app did show me that my 500GB secondary drive is failing, its exceeded its sector relocation count. Time to add that to the list.


Good to hear you kinda solved it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thats another league.


It's not that far apart. Used mobo, $270 for a brand new 4790K. And damn is it a good clocker too, benches at 4.9 GHz 1.3V. 4.7 stable at 1.2V







. Loving it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It's not that far apart. Used mobo, $270 for a brand new 4790K. And damn is it a good clocker too, benches at 4.9 GHz 1.3V. 4.7 stable at 1.2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Loving it.


Pretty far if you ask me.
I could buy my chip for 125 now and a used board for around 50.

But apart from that.
This is the 990/970 club. So keep that stuff out here.


----------



## M3TAl

A FX-9590 is like what $250? The board needed to even consider OC'ing that will have to be higher end. Just sayin, not that far apart.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> A FX-9590 is like what $250? The board needed to even consider OC'ing that will have to be higher end. Just sayin, not that far apart.


That is true.
Although prices seem to be different where you live.
And I will not buy a 9590, too expensive if you ask me.

But lets say I will, prices where I live(shipped):
fx-9590 €208 / fx-8370 €195
4790k €313

Big difference.

But to sum things up.
My next upgrade will be to stuff supporting ddr4.
More value IMO


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I keep running into things when trying to get my ram to 2400MHz, even though some people say that theirs work. I kind of feel as though they don't mean that they recognize at 2400MHz but just work. Even when I use XMP it only goes to 2133 and I get blue screens and artifacts and just weird crap going on. It's starting to annoy me. I cannot remember if I mess with the timing if it messes up or not. Yes, I know that those timing are high, it's just what the motherboard sets it as when I lower the MHz.

I want to test the memory but ... I really do not want to run memtest because it's just annoying. I might try it overnight sometime but I rather try testing with something inside of windows unless there is no better way.


----------



## DigDeep

I have a problem with ati i/0 communications processor smbus controller driver under resources it says: it doesnt use any resources because it has problem



it basically says "the device doesnt use any resources because it has a problem"

and under General it says device is working properly



I tried to update the drivers, but there are no new drivers for this device

driver is from MS year 2006


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I keep running into things when trying to get my ram to 2400MHz, even though some people say that theirs work. I kind of feel as though they don't mean that they recognize at 2400MHz but just work. Even when I use XMP it only goes to 2133 and I get blue screens and artifacts and just weird crap going on. It's starting to annoy me. I cannot remember if I mess with the timing if it messes up or not. Yes, I know that those timing are high, it's just what the motherboard sets it as when I lower the MHz.
> 
> I want to test the memory but ... I really do not want to run memtest because it's just annoying. I might try it overnight sometime but I rather try testing with something inside of windows unless there is no better way.


your motherboard supports only 2000mhz, and that is in overclock mode. 1866mhz is maximum default clock
Quote:


> 4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 32 GB of system memory (Note 1)
> Dual channel memory architecture
> Support for DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz memory modules (Note 2)


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3894#sp


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> your motherboard supports only 2000mhz, and that is in overclock mode. 1866mhz is maximum default clock
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3894#sp


Yeah I know, I'm just not use to AMD stuff yet. It's older than the Intel's genre's I'm use to but all it well. I am trading my ram to friend.


----------



## fibra

Hi! What's the diference between F2 and F3i BIOS?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Spladam

Hey guys, I recently updated from the F6 to the most recent F13 Bios using the @Bios utility and I have experienced some CPU utilization problems with my old FX-6100 since then. I would like to revert back to the old F6 (everything was running pretty good damnit), can I remember the old version of the @bios utility would not let you go backwards, can I flash it without clearing the CMOS? Do I have to ground the battery leads, or can I just reset it in the BIOS screen? What is the easiest and safest way to go backwards?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krusha03

I recently purchased a used 970A-UD3 rev1.0 for cheap and it has been running great with the exception of the automatic PWM fan control, temperature reporting and huge vdrop at load. Can anyone confirm that they have the same issue as me? It seems the CPU temperature reported by the motherboard (AKA TMPIN2 or Socket temperature) is not from an actual temperature but it is a constant offset from the core temperature. Here is figure of the core and socket temperature under load



Does this mean i should not worry if this is above 60 (as my core is only in 50c at the time) and should have my fan speed as a function of core temperature an not socket temperature?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krusha03*
> 
> I recently purchased a used 970A-UD3 rev1.0 for cheap and it has been running great with the exception of the automatic PWM fan control, temperature reporting and huge vdrop at load. Can anyone confirm that they have the same issue as me? It seems the CPU temperature reported by the motherboard (AKA TMPIN2 or Socket temperature) is not from an actual temperature but it is a constant offset from the core temperature. Here is figure of the core and socket temperature under load
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean i should not worry if this is above 60 (as my core is only in 50c at the time) and should have my fan speed as a function of core temperature an not socket temperature?


All your findings are correct. Big vdroop is normal with rev 1.0. Tmpin2 does normally follow core temp by what, 10-12C? You should only worry about the core temp.


----------



## krusha03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> All your findings are correct. Big vdroop is normal with rev 1.0. Tmpin2 does normally follow core temp by what, 10-12C? You should only worry about the core temp.


Thanks a lot. Yes it seems a constant 12C offset. Normally if it would have been an actual sensor reading I would expect the slope of heating and cooling to be different due to the higher heat capacity of the socket wrt to the cpu core. I was coming from an Asrock board and there the socket temperature was an actual sensor so I was worried I mounted something wrong but the board didn't feel warm to the touch. This means i still have a lots of headroom for overclocking. BTW has anyone figured out a point to sense the actual Vcore with a multimeter?


----------



## DigDeep

I dont know how its with ud3 boards, but in 970a ud3p you can lower vdroop with medium LLC setting, and the difference is only 0.0012 or max 0.0024.

btw do you have turbo enabled???


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krusha03*
> 
> Thanks a lot. Yes it seems a constant 12C offset. Normally if it would have been an actual sensor reading I would expect the slope of heating and cooling to be different due to the higher heat capacity of the socket wrt to the cpu core. I was coming from an Asrock board and there the socket temperature was an actual sensor so I was worried I mounted something wrong but the board didn't feel warm to the touch. This means i still have a lots of headroom for overclocking. BTW has anyone figured out a point to sense the actual Vcore with a multimeter?


I'm not sure of anyone who has played with a multi meter on these boards. Sorry. You should have room to play with. There is some varying opinions on max core temp. Some say 62C, some say ~70C. AMD's latest version of Overdrive should give you a temp limit instead of an actual temp. At least on my 8350 the limit reached 0C somewhere around 70-72C on the core, 62C is the "safe" way to go.


----------



## krusha03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I dont know how its with ud3 boards, but in 970a ud3p you can lower vdroop with medium LLC setting, and the difference is only 0.0012 or max 0.0024.
> 
> btw do you have turbo enabled???


This is a Rev1.0 board so it doesn't have LLC setting. Also it seems it detects a wrong cpu core VID but i just put it up high enough (1.55-1.6 i think) such that i get about 1.4 during load and 1.45 at idle. I dont have turbo enabled, why are you asking?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm not sure of anyone who has played with a multi meter on these boards. Sorry. You should have room to play with. There is some varying opinions on max core temp. Some say 62C, some say ~70C. AMD's latest version of Overdrive should give you a temp limit instead of an actual temp. At least on my 8350 the limit reached 0C somewhere around 70-72C on the core, 62C is the "safe" way to go.


Ok because I wanted to double check what is the actual Vcore since as I said previously I need to set it to 1.55 - 1.6 to get 1.4 during load. I have enough thermal headroom so I will assume the read Vcore is the actual Vcore. I thought it was 62C for 125W TDP chips and 70 for 95W TDP chips. AMD overdrive seems to say that the thermal limit is (as you said) 70-72C


----------



## DigDeep

Today I succesfully updated bios.

But then I had no video signal, i thought it someting wrong with monitor, but then I saw that cpu fan is not spinning, i tried to clear cmos(i removed battery) it didnt help, then I unplug and plug cpu fan back to the motherboard, but that didnt help either. What should I do? My motherboard is 970a ud3p, cpu fx 8320, bios is final beta f2g
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4717#bios

edit: i tried to post with only one ram stick, but no luck, i also notice that only one fan is spinning on gpu....


----------



## DigDeep

fixed it, i think i didnt take the battery out long enough, the first time


----------



## DigDeep

F2g Bios is piece of ****. I cant overclock cpu to 4ghz, even when i add a lot of voltage. Computer just locks up, and only solution is to take the battery out.

So im going back to first release.

*note*: dual boot is fixed, mouse lag fixed


----------



## krusha03

For me the beta bios on my ud3 is working fine


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> I'm not doing anything that even remotely stress the computer, I mostly web browse.
> Did not have these issues with the old UD3 board.
> But I did try move around one of the main power cables, so far the computer has been stable.


what CPU voltage and what frequency is your overclock?


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Prime is more accurate and will find errors first. If it stops two workers then your cpu is not stable.
> 
> Ibt uses less voltage because its less demanding, also there is a differnce between prime blend test and large fft test, one will use more voltage then the other.
> 
> U should lower the clock or add more voltage... because your overclock is not stable
> thats called vdroop, differnece between bios vcore and windows vcore, you can lower that with different llc seting


you guys are so ******* stupid. Prime95 is easier, IBT is harder. It doesn't "use less voltage because it's less demanding", it is MORE demanding and sucking down MORE current, which is loading the VRMs more, which is why the voltage goes lower in IBT than Prime. You'll see this reflected in your temps as well, depending on the Prime95 test you run.


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> Its not missread! 78ºC seems to be the safest temp this board will allow. so it starts to clock down to keep this on the limit. Probably if it kept the clocks, then everything would burn, or at least shut down.
> 
> i have it on stock now, after i put everything altogether back on my thermaltake v3 (no more 120mm fans blowing directly on NB and Mosfets), and temps went this high again within 10 secs. its useless really


this is the VRM temperature throttling engaging due to cheaper, less surface area heatsinks Gigabyte is using these days


----------



## soccerballtux

I seem to have an issue where my 970A-UD3P won't resume from suspend/sleep anymore. Only things I did: disconnected a monitor, I'm running BIOS F2g and "loaded optimized defaults"


----------



## York

suggest update latest BIOS or change other VGA card and check again.


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *York*
> 
> suggest update latest BIOS or change other VGA card and check again.


rolled back to F1, loaded defaults-- no dice. Flashed F2a again with the software and check-marked "clear DMI pool" or whatever it was, did a nice long CMOS clear, then toggled the USB keyboard and mouse wake behavior. Works now. scary.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*
> 
> you guys are so ******* stupid. Prime95 is easier, IBT is harder. It doesn't "use less voltage because it's less demanding", it is MORE demanding and sucking down MORE current, which is loading the VRMs more, which is why the voltage goes lower in IBT than Prime. You'll see this reflected in your temps as well, depending on the Prime95 test you run.


I have lower temps in IBT AVX.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*
> 
> I seem to have an issue where my 970A-UD3P won't resume from suspend/sleep anymore. Only things I did: disconnected a monitor, I'm running BIOS F2g and "loaded optimized defaults"


go to usb devices in device manager and check allow this device to wake up computer and uncheck turn off this device to save power.

do the same for keyboard and mouse.

and in power settings for USB set it to disabled.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I have lower temps in IBT AVX.


I also had lower temps in IBT AVX, true story. Someone needs to chill out.


----------



## shaka87

Hello.
yesterday i bought a new mobo Gigabyte Ga-970a ds3p , and installed, but wont boot, then i ask for replacement in the store, and they change with no problem, again installed bit no display at all, Coolers are spinning, everything looks normal.
My old mobo biostar a960d+ is working on the same config with no problem.
My config
Cpu : Fx6300
Ram: Gskill 2x4gb f3-12800cl9-4gbxl
Vga: Sapphire 7950 Vapor x 2x8 pin
Psu: OCZ 600mxsp Modxtreme
Mobo: Gigabyte ga-970a-ds3p

Anyone with this mobo can tell what type of ram are using, i think there is the problem. But not sure.

Thanks


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> I have lower temps in IBT AVX.


something's wrong then


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> go to usb devices in device manager and check allow this device to wake up computer and uncheck turn off this device to save power.
> 
> do the same for keyboard and mouse.
> 
> and in power settings for USB set it to disabled.


considering it started without making changes to this and was resolved without making changes to this I think this isn't it.

that said, thanks, I'll keep it in mind. There's something inconsistent...odd...unstable...with this BIOS...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaka87*
> 
> Hello.
> yesterday i bought a new mobo Gigabyte Ga-970a ds3p , and installed, but wont boot, then i ask for replacement in the store, and they change with no problem, again installed bit no display at all, Coolers are spinning, everything looks normal.
> My old mobo biostar a960d+ is working on the same config with no problem.
> My config
> Cpu : Fx6300
> Ram: Gskill 2x4gb f3-12800cl9-4gbxl
> Vga: Sapphire 7950 Vapor x 2x8 pin
> Psu: OCZ 600mxsp Modxtreme
> Mobo: Gigabyte ga-970a-ds3p
> 
> Anyone with this mobo can tell what type of ram are using, i think there is the problem. But not sure.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4591#ov
Pic your motherboard revision

Download latest bios, put on usb flash drive, put in bios usb port and load up.

try that.


----------



## Spladam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> fixed it, i think i didnt take the battery out long enough, the first time


In the future you can do this by grounding the battery + and - together with a metal screwdriver for 5 seconds (just to make sure), it will instantly clear the CMOS back to default.


----------



## Spladam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm not sure of anyone who has played with a multi meter on these boards. Sorry. You should have room to play with. There is some varying opinions on max core temp. Some say 62C, some say ~70C. AMD's latest version of Overdrive should give you a temp limit instead of an actual temp. At least on my 8350 the limit reached 0C somewhere around 70-72C on the core, 62C is the "safe" way to go.


Overdrive should give you a readout on the CPU Status tab that shows a "Thermal Margin", that is max core temp. I know officially it's different for the 4, 6, and 8 cores of the different chips, and I do believe overdrive reflects that. For my old 6100, it's 70* C (AMD also used to say 75* on the website), but I believe it's lower for the 8350s.


----------



## jacqlittle

After a long time adjusting my OC settings I have my FX-8320E at 4.4GHz 24/7 stable, with very good temps with a simple air cooler like CM Hyper 212 EVO, and without throttling like others with the same or similars motherboards from Gigabyte like me. The version I have flashed the BIOS on the motherboard is the latest F8f (beta) but is totally stable. To get a real VCore value of 1.312V in full load (which gives me stability) I have to assign in BIOS +0.225V to CPU Voltage Control (which gives 1.3375V in BIOS) that idles in Windows at 1.344V, but that voltage in idle isn't stressful for nothing and what matters is in full load.

The trick in Advance BIOS Features menu of the BIOS is disabling C1E, C6, Cool&Quiet, and APM, and set LLC to Regular, not Auto or Extreme.

In the M.I.T. section of the BIOS the trick is not leave any value in Auto, except Core Performance Boost -> Disabled, and CPU-NB VID Control -> Normal (Auto) -> 1.1625V with my processor. I set manually default values for all other settings except CPU Clock Ratio & CPU Voltage Control (VCore) logically. I set CPU-NB & HT-Link both to 2200MHz not to default CPU-NB 2200MHz & HT-Link 2400MHz, performance is nearly the same and avoids instabilities. Set RAM values manually too, not leave at Auto or use DRAM E.O.C.P.

For testing stability I used OCCT 4.4.1 with the OCCT:CPU option for 3 hours, not IBT-AVX, OCCT:Linpack, etc... like too much people say, those aren´t good tests for stability, only for testing high temperatures in the system. Prime95 is a good testing program too for looking stability, but take too much time for that, and believe me, if a system passes 3 hours of OCCT:CPU in the 99.99% of systems it's stable and rock solid. To confirm I passed +12 hours of Prime95 Custom assigning 90% of total RAM and it's stable too.

Passing OCCT sometimes VCore goes down to 1.296V but is fully stable. Max CPU Core temp when full stressing is 51ºC but majority of time below 50ºC, and under normal working conditions much less of course.

I tried to test the processor at 4.5GHz, but wasn't able for 3 hours (only +1 hour) and at that frequency with the voltage required it throttles sometimes. I'm conviced with better cooling and PSU i could do, but not worth the investment would have to do for such a small gain. I tried too with a fan in the VRM area like many people say and it does nothing, I'm convinced that a better cooler or RL is necessary to avoid throttling and getting stability at that frequency or upper.

In the PC Health Status section of the BIOS I enable Hardware Thermal Control, and in CPU Warning Temperature I assign the value: 70ºC. If I left default 60ºC value PC hangs when reaches that value, but till 72ºC is safe, so 70ºC is a good value and with a little margin. So, I suspect the value of this field must be the CPU Socket temp (which mobo has a real sensor) not the CPU Core temp which hasn't and is only a calculated value.

Adjunct OCCT tests values and CPU-Z validation:

https://mega.co.nz/#!otNm2LxC!wHpR3tUJDjeb-4Toax3FpEz7fNO8xOtQ4T5FxApPlng


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> After a long time adjusting my OC settings I have my FX-8320E at 4.4GHz 24/7 stable, with very good temps with a simple air cooler like CM Hyper 212 EVO, and without throttling like others with the same or similars motherboards from Gigabyte like me. The version I have flashed the BIOS on the motherboard is the latest F8f (beta) but is totally stable. To get a real VCore value of 1.312V in full load (which gives me stability) I have to assign in BIOS +0.225V to CPU Voltage Control (which gives 1.3375V in BIOS) that idles in Windows at 1.344V, but in idle isn't stressful, what matters is in full load. Passing the stress OCCT tests sometimes goes down to 1.296V but is stable. Max CPU Core temp when full stressing is 51ºC but majority of time below 50ºC.
> 
> The trick in Advance BIOS Features menu of the BIOS is disabling C1E, C6, Cool&Quiet, and APM, and set LLC to Regular, not Auto or Extreme.
> 
> In the M.I.T. section of the BIOS the trick is not leave any value in Auto, except Core Performance Boost -> Disabled, and CPU-NB VID Control -> Normal (Auto) -> 1.1625V with my processor. I set manually default values for all other settings except CPU Clock Ratio & CPU Voltage Control (VCore) logically. I set CPU-NB & HT-Link both to 2200MHz not to default CPU-NB 2200MHz & HT-Link 2400MHz, performance is nearly the same and avoids instabilities. Set RAM values manually too, not leave at Auto or use DRAM E.O.C.P.
> 
> For testing stability I used OCCT 4.4.1 with the OCCT:CPU option for 3 hours, not IBT-AVX, OCCT:Linpack, etc... like too much people say, those aren´t good tests for stability, only for testing high temperatures in the system. Prime95 is a good testing program too for looking stability, but take too much time for that, and believe me, if a system passes 3 hours of OCCT:CPU in the 99.99% of systems it's stable and rock solid. To confirm I passed +12 hours of Prime95 Custom assigning 90% of total RAM and it's stable too.
> 
> I tried to test the processor at 4.5GHz, but wasn't able for 3 hours (only +1 hour) and at that frequency with the voltage required it throttles sometimes. I'm conviced with better cooling and PSU i could do, but not worth the investment would have to do for such a small gain. I tried too with a fan in the VRM area like many people say and it does nothing, I'm convinced that a better cooler or RL is necessary to avoid throttling and getting stability at that frequency or upper.
> 
> For those asking what is TMPIN2 in all Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.x motherboards, I think (and some people too in other forums) it's the CPU-NorthBridge temperature, not VRM or NorthBridge (chipset) like many people think. That's a calculated value (and maybe wrong like CPU Core temp) because the motherboard hasn't a real sensor, the same as CPU Core hasn't.
> 
> In the PC Health Status section of the BIOS I enable Hardware Thermal Control, and in CPU Warning Temperature I assign the value: 70ºC. If I left default 60ºC value PC hangs when reaches that value, but till 72ºC is safe, so 70ºC is a good value and with a little margin. So, I suspect the value of this field must be the CPU Socket temp (which mobo has a real sensor) not the CPU Core temp which hasn't and is only a calculated value.
> 
> Adjunct OCCT tests values and CPU-Z validation:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!otNm2LxC!wHpR3tUJDjeb-4Toax3FpEz7fNO8xOtQ4T5FxApPlng


You have a pretty nice overclock there for your voltage.

I can speak from experience past 1.31v or so at 4.3ghz it starts heating up a LOT and it's just not worth the difficulty to keep cool and working. I need at least 1.4v to get 4.5ghz. Not worth it!

You can turn C6 back on and start adding the others back in. I just added C6 last night after having all of them disabled, like you. Leave APM off no matter what (it enables TDP limitting/throttling and we don't want that) but C1E is what I'll be adding next.

By the way, LLC set to Regular, at least on my Gigabyte is probably the same as "Normal" which is the same as "auto" which is the same as 0%. I keep mine on Medium just to make sure the CPU voltage stays the same under load. You should watch how much it dips to minimize the voltage drop under load, that will help stability.

I disagree with TMPIN2, I believe it's a diode that sits UNDER the CPU socket, not anything on the CPU itself. It usually tracks 12-13C or so from the CPU temps


----------



## jacqlittle

My mobo only has 3 settings for LLC: Regular (equals to Disabled like you say), Auto and Extreme are the same regarding voltages and fluctuations, so I'm limited in that regard, and Auto or Extreme are worse, at least with high OC's. For a profile I have at 4GHz, I use LLC Auto because in that case I look for low voltages in idle, and with a low or moderate OC that setting is fine, but for higher levels of OC is best the opposite because with LLC disabled, my system at least, gains stability.

I could enable C6 and Q&Q, but because increasing VCore for OC'ing (at 1400MHz which is the lowest state with C&Q) it gives a high voltage in idle, so it isn't interesting, for me at least. For a profile I have at 4GHz that I use when I only intend on navigate or p2p, in that case is interesting, a VCore of 1.2V only for 4GHz, and idles at 0.880V, that is near 0.825V which is the standard voltage for that state when not overclocking, and very close to 0.848V that is the value in idle with defaults values in my mobo with LLC Auto and no OC.

Your mobo is different to "UD3" only (not UD3P) rev. 1.x and maybe is like you say, but if in my mobo TMPIN2 TMPIN1 is ALWAYS an offset of 11-12ºC over CPU Core Temp (that is a calculated value, not a real one) and if it was a sensor like you say, there should be variations between them, isn't it?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide

*Edit: sorry for the mistake, TMPIN2 is the CPU Socket temp like you said, and TMPIN1 is the CPU-NB temp. I've looked OCCT settings and as I have assigned Custom Names to some sensors, I was wrong to read...


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> My mobo only has 3 settings for LLC: Regular (equals to Disabled like you say), Auto and Extreme are the same regarding voltages and fluctuations, so I'm limited in that regard, and Auto or Extreme are worse, at least with high OC's. For a profile I have at 4GHz, I use LLC Auto because in that case I look for low voltages in idle, and with a low or moderate OC that setting is fine, but for higher levels of OC is best the opposite because with LLC disabled, my system at least, gains stability.
> 
> I could enable C6 and Q&Q, but because increasing VCore for OC'ing (at 1400MHz which is the lowest state with C&Q) it gives a high voltage in idle, so it isn't interesting, for me at least. For a profile I have at 4GHz that I use when I only intend on navigate or p2p, in that case is interesting, a VCore of 1.2V only for 4GHz, and idles at 0.880V, that is near 0.825V which is the standard voltage for that state when not overclocking, and very close to 0.848V that is the value in idle with defaults values in my mobo with LLC Auto and no OC.
> 
> Your mobo is different to "UD3" only (not UD3P) rev. 1.x and maybe is like you say, but if in my mobo TMPIN2 TMPIN1 is ALWAYS an offset of 11-12ºC over CPU Core Temp (that is a calculated value, not a real one) and if it was a sensor like you say, there should be variations between them, isn't it?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide
> 
> *Edit: sorry for the mistake, TMPIN2 is the CPU Socket temp like you said, and TMPIN1 is the CPU-NB temp. I've looked OCCT settings and as I have assigned Custom Names to some sensors, I was wrong to read...


I have the UD3P, perhaps my profile doesn't reflect that but that's what it is. the UD3P. I also have many more settings for LLC than those 3 you're saying. I have Regular or Normal or something, Low, Medium, Extreme, Auto. I use Medium to maintain voltage without droop.

C6 won't change the voltage supplied any, only CnQ does, and C1E won't either. I've got both enabled without problems with my OC so far. CnQ still off for me. It might be the different revs, I've got 1.0 or 1.1 or something. Not 1.2. I think. Bios is F1, option for F2g.


----------



## PachucoBro

I have had a GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.1) Motherboard with an AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black AM3 3.4Ghz running just fine since May 2012.

Fast forward to this week and I am upgrading the CPU to an AMD FX-8350 8 core CPU.

I think I have been using BIOS version F4 or F5 this whole time just fine. I did try to boot the machine without BIOS upgrade and noticed POST screen did not come up. (*** Did I screw up the CPU by doing this? ***)

I then flashed the BIOS to the beta one offered, F8f dated 2013/12/16. *The machine still does not boot or show POST screen with the new FX-8350.* Made sure to load optimized settings on the first reboot.

The machine/motherboard boots and works just fine with old Phenom 4 core CPU with the newer BIOS.

Anything I have done wrong to screw up the new CPU?
Anything I have missed in the process that would cause the new CPU to not boot?

Otherwise I am requesting another new CPU be sent to me from Amazon to try to install again. I just don't want to screw up another good CPU if the last one was good to begin with.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachucoBro*
> 
> I have had a GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.1) Motherboard with an AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black AM3 3.4Ghz running just fine since May 2012.
> 
> Fast forward to this week and I am upgrading the CPU to an AMD FX-8350 8 core CPU.
> 
> I think I have been using BIOS version F4 or F5 this whole time just fine. I did try to boot the machine without BIOS upgrade and noticed POST screen did not come up. (*** Did I screw up the CPU by doing this? ***)
> 
> I then flashed the BIOS to the beta one offered, F8f dated 2013/12/16. *The machine still does not boot or show POST screen with the new FX-8350.* Made sure to load optimized settings on the first reboot.
> 
> The machine/motherboard boots and works just fine with old Phenom 4 core CPU with the newer BIOS.
> 
> Anything I have done wrong to screw up the new CPU?
> Anything I have missed in the process that would cause the new CPU to not boot?
> 
> Otherwise I am requesting another new CPU be sent to me from Amazon to try to install again. I just don't want to screw up another good CPU if the last one was good to begin with.


You are actually lucky it doesn't work. That board would throttle that cpu like crazy because it has weak phase power. It would end up performing much worse than with the 965BE. That or it would maybe fail and take your cpu and ram out with it.


----------



## DigDeep

Does anyone know how to fix aero problem on windows 7, when NB is set to 2400. I get better performance with 2400mhz nb.

I dont know why aero is gone when i manually set NB to 2400mhz. I tried i use fsb overclock to get nb to 2400 and aero works that way, but somehow I dont get the same performance gain like with manual setting.

Aero works with 2400 nb if i set hpet clock to true(bcdedit /set useplatformclock true) but pc performance degrades that way.

does anyone know how to fix that problem?


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> You are actually lucky it doesn't work. That board would throttle that cpu like crazy because it has weak phase power. It would end up performing much worse than with the 965BE. That or it would maybe fail and take your cpu and ram out with it.


no, for most light tasks it wouldn't be slower. The 965BE is 45nm while the FX8350 is 32nm so that right there will tell you it's going to use less power to accomplish the same amount of work. The VRMs can heat up to 125-150C before it throttles the CPU back. That would take about 30 seconds to a minute of Prime95 running full throttle/maximum heat/power dissipation


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachucoBro*
> 
> I have had a GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.1) Motherboard with an AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black AM3 3.4Ghz running just fine since May 2012.
> 
> Fast forward to this week and I am upgrading the CPU to an AMD FX-8350 8 core CPU.
> 
> I think I have been using BIOS version F4 or F5 this whole time just fine. I did try to boot the machine without BIOS upgrade and noticed POST screen did not come up. (*** Did I screw up the CPU by doing this? ***)
> 
> I then flashed the BIOS to the beta one offered, F8f dated 2013/12/16. *The machine still does not boot or show POST screen with the new FX-8350.* Made sure to load optimized settings on the first reboot.
> 
> The machine/motherboard boots and works just fine with old Phenom 4 core CPU with the newer BIOS.
> 
> Anything I have done wrong to screw up the new CPU?
> Anything I have missed in the process that would cause the new CPU to not boot?
> 
> Otherwise I am requesting another new CPU be sent to me from Amazon to try to install again. I just don't want to screw up another good CPU if the last one was good to begin with.


No, it's not the CPU, another CPU isn't going to work. That basically never happens. The problem is most definitely something you're doing wrong. You shouldn't request a replacement just because you're not installing it right. I mean you haven't even tried clearing the BIOS using the jumper. That right there tells me you shouldn't be building your own computers. Loading the defaults with the 965 in there is loading the defaults FOR THE 965. That's why you need to install the 8350, unplug from the wall or flip the switch on the PSU, wait 10 seconds, and set and hold the jumper for 10 seconds to clear the CMOS.

and you're using a BETA bios version and you're surprised when things aren't working? You should be using a stable release like version F7 that they say you should use with your 8350 on the CPU support list page.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*
> 
> no, for most light tasks it wouldn't be slower. The 965BE is 45nm while the FX8350 is 32nm so that right there will tell you it's going to use less power to accomplish the same amount of work.


I don't believe for a minute that that a 965BE with four cores uses more power than an eight core 8350. Especially since I have both. Despite the process advantage. There aren't too many stories about 965BE's blowing up boards. Plenty with the 8350 and mosfets catching fire. So I am calling bs on that one. And who builds a computer with a powerful eight core cpu with the intention of using it for "light tasks?"


----------



## PachucoBro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*
> 
> No, it's not the CPU, another CPU isn't going to work. That basically never happens.


That's sounds good if you are speaking about bad out of the box, but I have been working with it and very well may have compromised the CPU at this point somehow. Therefore it is a valid concern at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*
> 
> The problem is most definitely something you're doing wrong. You shouldn't request a replacement just because you're not installing it right.


This attitude I don't appreciate... I can only assume your age is much younger than mine and to that I will say, "I have forgotten more about computers than you currently know." You say I am not installing it right, but haven't mentioned anything that I have done wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*
> 
> I mean you haven't even tried clearing the BIOS using the jumper. That right there tells me you shouldn't be building your own computers. Loading the defaults with the 965 in there is loading the defaults FOR THE 965. That's why you need to install the 8350, unplug from the wall or flip the switch on the PSU, wait 10 seconds, and set and hold the jumper for 10 seconds to clear the CMOS.


Actually I have tried that at this point... good advice, however you once again through in trash talk and then proceed to make yourself look dumb. You tell me to load Optimized Defaults in BIOS on the new CPU that doesn't allow me to get to the BIOS screen. Though I see where you are going with the advice, but it is not required for the BIOS flash to complete properly. You just need to load those defaults on the first boot after the BIOS update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*
> 
> and you're using a BETA bios version and you're surprised when things aren't working? You should be using a stable release like version F7 that they say you should use with your 8350 on the CPU support list page.


Once again in trying to make me look foolish you only make yourself out to be a ____. It is listed as a BETA version since December 2013 and the changes and additions to it are items that have nothing to do with my setup. Granted. It is BETA so when it didn't work I also flashed down to F7 to try it out also.

If you read the CPU Support List CAREFULLY you will see the column says, 'Since BIOS Version'. This means any future versions also support this CPU. That is generally how version-ing of most Hardware and Software work (just FYI). The new versions have backwards compatibility unless otherwise noted.

But after reading your response... I think I will give up doing my own computer work. That last 30 years of doing it meant nothing. I am so ashamed.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachucoBro*
> 
> I have had a GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.1) Motherboard with an AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black AM3 3.4Ghz running just fine since May 2012.
> 
> Fast forward to this week and I am upgrading the CPU to an AMD FX-8350 8 core CPU.
> 
> I think I have been using BIOS version F4 or F5 this whole time just fine. I did try to boot the machine without BIOS upgrade and noticed POST screen did not come up. (*** Did I screw up the CPU by doing this? ***)
> 
> I then flashed the BIOS to the beta one offered, F8f dated 2013/12/16. *The machine still does not boot or show POST screen with the new FX-8350.* Made sure to load optimized settings on the first reboot.
> 
> The machine/motherboard boots and works just fine with old Phenom 4 core CPU with the newer BIOS.
> 
> Anything I have done wrong to screw up the new CPU?
> Anything I have missed in the process that would cause the new CPU to not boot?
> 
> Otherwise I am requesting another new CPU be sent to me from Amazon to try to install again. I just don't want to screw up another good CPU if the last one was good to begin with.


I flashed beta bios to my 970 UD3P motherboard and I had similar problems, pc didnt boot ,fans didnt spin etc. I suggest you to try latest bios, and see what happens.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachucoBro*
> 
> That's sounds good if you are speaking about bad out of the box, but I have been working with it and very well may have compromised the CPU at this point somehow. Therefore it is a valid concern at this point.
> This attitude I don't appreciate... I can only assume your age is much younger than mine and to that I will say, "I have forgotten more about computers than you currently know." You say I am not installing it right, but haven't mentioned anything that I have done wrong.
> Actually I have tried that at this point... good advice, however you once again through in trash talk and then proceed to make yourself look dumb. You tell me to load Optimized Defaults in BIOS on the new CPU that doesn't allow me to get to the BIOS screen. Though I see where you are going with the advice, but it is not required for the BIOS flash to complete properly. You just need to load those defaults on the first boot after the BIOS update.
> Once again in trying to make me look foolish you only make yourself out to be a ____. It is listed as a BETA version since December 2013 and the changes and additions to it are items that have nothing to do with my setup. Granted. It is BETA so when it didn't work I also flashed down to F7 to try it out also.
> 
> If you read the CPU Support List CAREFULLY you will see the column says, 'Since BIOS Version'. This means any future versions also support this CPU. That is generally how version-ing of most Hardware and Software work (just FYI). The new versions have backwards compatibility unless otherwise noted.
> 
> But after reading your response... I think I will give up doing my own computer work. That last 30 years of doing it meant nothing. I am so ashamed.


I have a 970A-UD3(rev. 1.1) and used to run an FX-8320 OC'ed to 4.6-4.7. Even considering putting my FX-8350 in it next week to test some things in Virtual Machines.

The VRM is 8+2 phase EXACTLY the same as the 990FXA-UD3 (rev 1.1). Don't let someone tell you the board can't handle an 8350, not true but there are some caveats. The VRM heatsink is a little dinky and the boards are known to warp causing poor contact between VRM, thermal pad, and heatsink. Make sure there is actual direct airflow at the heatsink. The VRM should never blow up unless you're pushing a high voltage/OC with either little/no airflow to the heatsink or little contact between thermal pad and VRM all while running something really strenuous.

This shows the poor contact due to a warped board (this is form my 990FXA-UD3 (rev 1.1). See the warp around the USB ports?:





Now concerning your CPU. Have you checked for bent pins? Considering your 965 works and the 8350 gives no boot or POST then it's highly likely something is wrong with the CPU. AMD is usually pretty generous with CPU RMA's.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I have a 970A-UD3(rev. 1.1) and used to run an FX-8320 OC'ed to 4.6-4.7. Even considering putting my FX-8350 in it next week to test some things in Virtual Machines.
> 
> The VRM is 8+2 phase EXACTLY the same as the 990FXA-UD3 (rev 1.1). Don't let someone tell you the board can't handle an 8350, not true but there are some caveats. The VRM heatsink is a little dinky and the boards are known to warp causing poor contact between VRM, thermal pad, and heatsink. Make sure there is actual direct airflow at the heatsink. The VRM should never blow up unless you're pushing a high voltage/OC with either little/no airflow to the heatsink or little contact between thermal pad and VRM all while running something really strenuous.
> 
> This shows the poor contact due to a warped board (this is form my 990FXA-UD3 (rev 1.1). See the warp around the USB ports?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now concerning your CPU. Have you checked for bent pins? Considering your 965 works and the 8350 gives no boot or POST then it's highly likely something is wrong with the CPU. AMD is usually pretty generous with CPU RMA's.


What is that a universal vrm cooler?


----------



## zunairnasir

Being An GA970A owner. This post helped me in BIOS update.

http://techjeep.com/2015/04/05/how-to-update-gigabyte-ga-970a-ud3-bios/


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> What is that a universal vrm cooler?


It's an EK block, comes in a kit that includes VRM, NB, and SB blocks intended for 700 series boards I believe. They quit making these a long time ago and the only way to find them is used or very old stock. I bought one of the very, very last kits available.

Was going to sell them but have been too busy to deal with it.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachucoBro*
> 
> That's sounds good if you are speaking about bad out of the box, but I have been working with it and very well may have compromised the CPU at this point somehow. Therefore it is a valid concern at this point.
> This attitude I don't appreciate... I can only assume your age is much younger than mine and to that I will say, "I have forgotten more about computers than you currently know." You say I am not installing it right, but haven't mentioned anything that I have done wrong.
> Actually I have tried that at this point... good advice, however you once again through in trash talk and then proceed to make yourself look dumb. You tell me to load Optimized Defaults in BIOS on the new CPU that doesn't allow me to get to the BIOS screen. Though I see where you are going with the advice, but it is not required for the BIOS flash to complete properly. You just need to load those defaults on the first boot after the BIOS update.
> Once again in trying to make me look foolish you only make yourself out to be a ____. It is listed as a BETA version since December 2013 and the changes and additions to it are items that have nothing to do with my setup. Granted. It is BETA so when it didn't work I also flashed down to F7 to try it out also.
> 
> If you read the CPU Support List CAREFULLY you will see the column says, 'Since BIOS Version'. This means any future versions also support this CPU. That is generally how version-ing of most Hardware and Software work (just FYI). The new versions have backwards compatibility unless otherwise noted.
> 
> But after reading your response... I think I will give up doing my own computer work. That last 30 years of doing it meant nothing. I am so ashamed.


Don't mind him. He comes here, spews out nonsense and insults a few people then disappears.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachucoBro*
> 
> I have had a GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.1) Motherboard with an AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black AM3 3.4Ghz running just fine since May 2012.
> 
> Fast forward to this week and I am upgrading the CPU to an AMD FX-8350 8 core CPU.
> 
> I think I have been using BIOS version F4 or F5 this whole time just fine. I did try to boot the machine without BIOS upgrade and noticed POST screen did not come up. (*** Did I screw up the CPU by doing this? ***)
> 
> I then flashed the BIOS to the beta one offered, F8f dated 2013/12/16. *The machine still does not boot or show POST screen with the new FX-8350.* Made sure to load optimized settings on the first reboot.
> 
> The machine/motherboard boots and works just fine with old Phenom 4 core CPU with the newer BIOS.
> 
> Anything I have done wrong to screw up the new CPU?
> Anything I have missed in the process that would cause the new CPU to not boot?
> 
> Otherwise I am requesting another new CPU be sent to me from Amazon to try to install again. I just don't want to screw up another good CPU if the last one was good to begin with.


I had the same issue when I upgraded from my old Phenom 955 to my new FX-8320E. What you have to do is before installing the new processor update the BIOS, and after installing it do a ClearCMOS, only that...

About people saying this motherboard has weak power phases, ignore them, I have my FX-8320E overclocked to 4.4GHz without problems, and with only a simple air cooler like CM Hyper 212 EVO and a chassis with only 2 fans.


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I don't believe for a minute that that a 965BE with four cores uses more power than an eight core 8350. Especially since I have both. Despite the process advantage. There aren't too many stories about 965BE's blowing up boards. Plenty with the 8350 and mosfets catching fire. So I am calling bs on that one. And who builds a computer with a powerful eight core cpu with the intention of using it for "light tasks?"


you need to reread what I said. You weren't paying attention because you missed a key point that covers what you're bringing up.


----------



## soccerballtux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachucoBro*
> 
> You tell me to load Optimized Defaults in BIOS on the new CPU that doesn't allow me to get to the BIOS screen.


um, no, I didn't say that. I said you need to use the CMOS clear jumper on the motherboard.

big difference.

you don't seem to see that difference. if you did, you might not be having troubles with your PC.
Quote:


> It is listed as a BETA version since December 2013 and the changes and additions to it are items that have nothing to do with my setup.


if you had ever written code in your life, you would know that changes get made that don't get reflected in the changelog. You don't know they didn't change anything else.

If it were a simple 'we now support these new multipliers' change, there wouldn't be any reason to call it a BETA bios.
Quote:


> The new versions have backwards compatibility unless otherwise noted.


and they might have other changes that are causing your bugs.
Quote:


> But after reading your response... I think I will give up doing my own computer work. That last 30 years of doing it meant nothing. I am so ashamed.


quit whining, divide the problem in half, and start from a known good. Do you always throw up your hands when things get hard?

divide the problem until you've isolated all the variables. Start from a known good by checking if other users have gotten that mobo and CPU to work.

CPUs new-in-box always work. It's always been the fault of the motherboard or the operator when a rig wouldn't boot. If you keep trying, you'll figure it out.

and stop telling people they're 'making themselves look dumb'. not getting anything done


----------



## MTup

Hey all. I have a 970A-UD3P and thought I'd post a little information here for anyone it may concern. The reason I did these tests is because my NB heatsink is hot to the touch idle and it makes me uncomfy. The VRM heatsink is warm to the touch. I've see others with the same complaint and from what I've seen, this may not even be a problem but I did some tests anyway. I have an FC5V3 fan controller and have been experimenting with my fans a bit and came up with some actually sensible results. All were done in 15 min intervals.
My temperature sensors are located:

*Lowest part of my VRM heatsink
*Lowest part of my NB heatsink
*Edge of my water block
*SSD
*HDD

My fans are:

2 ea. 120mm front intake (Stock w/Blackhawk case)
1ea. 120mm bottom intake
1 ea. 120mm left side intake (Stock w/Blackhawk case)
1 ea. 120mm back exhaust (Stock w/Blackhawk case)
2 ea. 120mm top for Corsair H100i exhaust
1 ea. 120mm right side behind MB intake (had on exhaust but intake seemed slightly better temps)

Here's what I came up with idling and leaving front and bottom full speed:

*Turning rear fan off, top fans at 1200 RPM (2700 is full speed), my NB went from 53ºC to 45ºC. VRM stayed at 44ºC.
*Turning rear fan on and left side fan off. NB was 52ºC. VRM stayed the same. Top fans 1200 RPM.
*Turning right side fan (behind MB) off. Left side fan full and rear fan off. Top fans at 1200 RPM. NB and VRM were 50ºC.
*Turning rear exhaust off and all others full speed. NB is 44ºC and VRM is 42ºC. But it's too loud at idle due to the top Corsairs.

So, the NB needs the side fan to stay cooler and the rear exhaust is sucking the side fans cooling ability right out the back of the case. Even stressing the same happens only to a higher degree but the VRM surpasses the NB in any kind of stress. The right side behind the MB does help to the tune of 5 to 6 degrees. That fan is a Rosewill slim fan. What I have done is order 2 Corsairs 64CFM I think to replace the 2 at the top radiator which are 77CFM. That won't hurt my temps because at 4.7GHz IBT on high I get to 42ºC max and have room to go up if it even does that.

I hope this has been helpful to some. I have learned a lot from this site and am grateful to that.


A PC without a rear exhaust fan?


----------



## kitekrazy

I just swapped out my Phenom II 940, Asus M3n7Pro and went with a 970A -UD3P. I haven't found S.M.A.R.T. support in the BIOS.


----------



## DigDeep

I flashed beta bios to my 970 UD3P and I had similar problems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitekrazy*
> 
> I just swapped out my Phenom II 940, Asus M3n7Pro and went with a 970A -UD3P. I haven't found S.M.A.R.T. support in the BIOS.


I think its enabled by default


----------



## kitekrazy

I think you are right. I installed SeaTools and was able to run some tests.


----------



## MTup

It looks as though I'm going to be the guinea pig here. My *UD5 R5* arrived today and will be installing it tomorrow or Sunday. It's only been the last 5 years that I've been using Gigabyte boards for friends and family and never had a problem with them. I just started overclocking thanks to this site and now I'm addicted. My UD3P board is 5 months old and has been wonderful for overclocking my 8350. I'm at 4.8GHz stable very high IBT but vcore is at 1.51V (48º) among a few other voltage tics. I want to be at 5GHz stable everyday and hoping this board will help. I could keep working with the UD3P and I'm sure it will go higher. This board only has the F1 bios and a beta for a higher cpu I think. It never needed to be updated. So, I suppose I will leave an update from time to time with my luck at the *UD5 R5*


----------



## Samobo

Hi,
I have a question about CPU support of the GA-970A-D3 rev.1.3 :
Quote:


> *GA-970A-D3* *Rev 1.3-1.4 (intercompatible)*
> The BIOS files may be downloaded from the official Gigabyte website at [CLICK HERE]. The versions available are:
> 
> *F11 BIOS - 2012/10/08 - Update CPU AGESA 1.5.0.0 - updated to support all socket AM3+ CPUs*
> *Support new socket AM3+ FX CPUs: FX-8350, FX-8320, FX-6300, FX-4300*
> 
> *F11c BIOS* - 2012/07/06 - Update CPU AGESA 1.2.7.1, Update AHCI ROM 3.1.0.0, improve SSD compatibility - *BETA BIOS*
> *F10 BIOS* - *GA-970A-D3 1.3 Release BIOS* - Modify ET6 Compatibility


Quote:


> *Support new socket AM3+ FX CPUs: FX-8350, FX-8320, FX-6300, FX-4300*


Can someone confirm me this is correct for the 1.3 revision. I have a GA-970A-D3 rev 1.3 with a Phenom II x4 965 at the moment and I want to upgrade to a FX-8350.
In the CPU Support lists on the Gigabyte website, the FX-8350 is not mentioned for the rev.1.3 but it is for the 1.4.

Thanks,

Sam

EDIT : Same question with the FX-6350


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> It looks as though I'm going to be the guinea pig here. My *UD5 R5* arrived today and will be installing it tomorrow or Sunday. It's only been the last 5 years that I've been using Gigabyte boards for friends and family and never had a problem with them. I just started overclocking thanks to this site and now I'm addicted. My UD3P board is 5 months old and has been wonderful for overclocking my 8350. I'm at 4.8GHz stable very high IBT but vcore is at 1.51V (48º) among a few other voltage tics. I want to be at 5GHz stable everyday and hoping this board will help. I could keep working with the UD3P and I'm sure it will go higher. This board only has the F1 bios and a beta for a higher cpu I think. It never needed to be updated. So, I suppose I will leave an update from time to time with my luck at the *UD5 R5*


Installed new board and went right to 4.7GHz with ease on first try with IBT 10 runs very high. The VRM's and NB run unbelievably cool compared to my UD3P. I use temperature probes with a fan controller to determine this and the VRM's are a whopping 20ºC cooler with this board. 10ºC less on the NB.


----------



## iGalati

What can i achieve using these ?

- Super Flower EVO SF-800R
- Seasonic S12II-520 Bronze 520W
- GA-970A-UD3P
- Zalman CNPS5X Performa

Currently i'm waiting for the power supply delivery.
In full load i hit 38-39 Celsius degrees in CPU with the CPU fan at 1950 RPM ( 2700 RPM seems to be the maximum rotation speed ).

Ok, let's say 5 GHz is a wet dream. I'll probably settle with a 33% boost from 3.3 Ghz to a 4.4 Ghz, if possible.
Any opinions/advices ?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGalati*
> 
> What can i achieve using these ?
> 
> - Super Flower EVO SF-800R
> - Seasonic S12II-520 Bronze 520W
> - GA-970A-UD3P
> - Zalman CNPS5X Performa
> 
> Currently i'm waiting for the power supply delivery.
> In full load i hit 38-39 Celsius degrees in CPU with the CPU fan at 1950 RPM ( 2700 RPM seems to be the maximum rotation speed ).
> 
> Ok, let's say 5 GHz is a wet dream. I'll probably settle with a 33% boost from 3.3 Ghz to a 4.4 Ghz, if possible.
> Any opinions/advices ?


Sorry, on my phone. What cpu are we talking about? 5ghz is not happening on air.

Think of it in different terms. What is the max voltage/heat my cooling can handle? What clock will that voltage get me?

I'm not familiar with that cooler at all and not sure what cpu you're talking about but 1.4V might be attainable.


----------



## iGalati

Sorry about that, i've re-edited my post and removed the CPU.
I own an FX-8300.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGalati*
> 
> What can i achieve using these ?
> 
> - Super Flower EVO SF-800R
> - Seasonic S12II-520 Bronze 520W
> - GA-970A-UD3P
> - Zalman CNPS5X Performa
> 
> Currently i'm waiting for the power supply delivery.
> In full load i hit 38-39 Celsius degrees in CPU with the CPU fan at 1950 RPM ( 2700 RPM seems to be the maximum rotation speed ).
> 
> Ok, let's say 5 GHz is a wet dream. I'll probably settle with a 33% boost from 3.3 Ghz to a 4.4 Ghz, if possible.
> Any opinions/advices ?


The motherboard isn't going to be a problem. And your 8300 is low leak part, so it should overclock with less voltage. But the question mark is your CPU cooler. It's not bad, but it lacks mass (320g) and has few heatpipes. You MAY be able to go 4.4, if you chip is particularly well in overclocking with low voltage. Otherwise, i see it more probable for 4.2Ghz. But i don't think anyone can tell you for sure. If you had a better cooler, 4.5Ghz on that motherboard is guaranteed with little effort. It also depends on what temperatures you regard as acceptable.


----------



## iGalati

I will not accept any temperatures above 59-60 Celsius degrees in full load. So this will be an indicator for me, beside the stability issues.
The summer just started, at this time i have 26 degrees in my room, but in a month or so it will go up to 30-31, so this will also be a factor.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGalati*
> 
> I will not accept any temperatures above 59-60 Celsius degrees in full load. So this will be an indicator for me, beside the stability issues.
> The summer just started, at this time i have 26 degrees in my room, but in a month or so it will go up to 30-31, so this will also be a factor.


We have similar tastes then. The good news is that the UD3P is a cool running motherboard, as far as socket temps are concerned. Like 10C cooler than my Asrock 970 extreme3. The bad thing, is that your ambient temperature has big influence on the performance of the CPU cooler. If you have 26C already, then at late June you will have at least 30C. I think you can manage to 4.1-4.2Ghz, but i am not sure your cooler will be able to handle more heat. These things vary a lot according to ambient, CPU overclockability and case airflow. You will have to try and see.


----------



## iGalati

I've managed to hit 4100 Mhz stable.
From 527 cb i've managed to score 615 in Cinebench R15.

The strange thing is that it's just almost ignores the voltage that i set in BIOS.

For example, now i have set a 1.31 V, but it is runing on 1.31 V only when is IDLE ( @ 1400 Mhz ).
In full load it drops to around 1.270.

The temperatures seem to be fine, but as i've said, the voltage set in BIOS isn't applied when needed.

Any sugesstions ?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGalati*
> 
> I've managed to hit 4100 Mhz stable.
> From 527 cb i've managed to score 615 in Cinebench R15.
> 
> The strange thing is that it's just almost ignores the voltage that i set in BIOS.
> 
> For example, now i have set a 1.31 V, but it is runing on 1.31 V only when is IDLE ( @ 1400 Mhz ).
> In full load it drops to around 1.270.
> 
> The temperatures seem to be fine, but as i've said, the voltage set in BIOS isn't applied when needed.
> 
> Any sugesstions ?


That is called vDroop and every modern board on the planet has this. That is why we have LLC (Load Line Calibration) to counter-act it. You need to play with the LLC settings. But note that there is nothing wrong with dropping from 1.31V to 1.27V if you're stable. There is also nothing wrong with enabling AMD CnQ for lower voltage at idle when you are downclocked. I've spent many an hour OC'ing FX-8320 and FX-8350, having CnQ doesn't affect your OC.


----------



## jacqlittle

I own a GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.2 and LLC is a joke with this mobo, I could OC better with LLC Regular (Disabled), it drops VCore that mode, but what's important is VCore in full load, with other mobo's it's better enabling LLC at High or Very High (with good cooling, of course), but with this mobo that only has 3 modes: Regular (which equals to Disabled), Auto and Extreme (that are nearly the same and gives too much hot on VRM and NB, that makes difficult to OC), but disabling LLC gives me more room for OC higher...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> I own a GA-970A-UD3 rev. 1.2 and LLC is a joke with this mobo, I could OC better with LLC Regular (Disabled), it drops VCore that mode, but what's important is VCore in full load, with other mobo's it's better enabling LLC at High or Very High (with good cooling, of course), but with this mobo that only has 3 modes: Regular (which equals to Disabled), Auto and Extreme (that are nearly the same and gives too much hot on VRM and NB, that makes difficult to OC), but disabling LLC gives me more room for OC higher...


He has a UD3P which is a different BIOS and UEFI at that. LLC settings might be very different as well but I have no on hands experience with the UEFI Giga boards.


----------



## Anchoret

Help!

Quick question, answer needed ASAP: Can a GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 2.0) boot with a non-UEFI videocard in a new system?

Thanks!


----------



## M3TAl

I don't see why not. My Z97 Mpower board is Uefi but the 7870 XT isn't.


----------



## Anchoret

Yeah, it worked perfectly fine, no problems.

Thanks!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anchoret*
> 
> Yeah, it worked perfectly fine, no problems.
> 
> Thanks!


Let us know if you have any more questions or need help with anything.


----------



## Anchoret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Let us know if you have any more questions or need help with anything.


I'm surprised at how smoothly this build has gone so far.

I ran Prime95/64 in "torture test" blend mode for a while last night and it ran rock-solid and maintained a CPU temperature only ~9°C above ambient.









Yes, I was literally running hotter than the CPU.

Of course, I have not yet overclocked anything. *That's the next set of questions*.









HWMonitor was insanely, impossibly inaccurate with many of its calculations, particularly voltages (it almost always is, in my experience). Gigabyte's tuner app was also pretty useless, as others have mentioned. I agree, the only right way to do this is directly in the BIOS. Deleted both of these.

I'll be doing some measured power consumption testing next, just out of curiosity.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anchoret*
> 
> I'm surprised at how smoothly this build has gone so far.
> 
> I ran Prime95/64 in "torture test" blend mode for a while last night and it ran rock-solid and maintained a CPU temperature only ~9°C above ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was literally running hotter than the CPU.
> 
> Of course, I have not yet overclocked anything. *That's the next set of questions*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWMonitor was insanely, impossibly inaccurate with many of its calculations, particularly voltages (it almost always is, in my experience). Gigabyte's tuner app was also pretty useless, as others have mentioned. I agree, the only right way to do this is directly in the BIOS. Deleted both of these.
> 
> I'll be doing some measured power consumption testing next, just out of curiosity.


In HWiNFO64 we trust. Best monitoring application ever made and the developer constantly updates and will implement any reasonable suggestion.

Yes it has waaay too much info to look at but it is highly customizable to your liking. Just takes some time. Just make sure you don't overwrite the ini file when updating.


----------



## Anchoret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> In HWiNFO64 we trust.


I'll try it, thanks!


----------



## Anchoret

Gosh, is this thread dead, or what?

Can anyone tell me how to do that quick FX-8320 to FX-8350 4G turbo upswitch in the BIOS for this MB? Sounds like a safe experiment. Supposedly, it's just a change in two settings, but I'm unaware of where they are on this particular board.

Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## M3TAl

I'm not familiar with the Gigabyte UEFI bios. Whatever you need to change would be in Gigabyte's MIT section. You need to raise the multiplier from 17.5 to 20. Something probably needs to be changed from Auto to Manual so you can change the multiplier.

Edit: MIT - Advanced Freq Settings - CPU Clock Ratio. Type in 20. Boom.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anchoret*
> 
> Gosh, is this thread dead, or what?
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do that quick FX-8320 to FX-8350 4G turbo upswitch in the BIOS for this MB? Sounds like a safe experiment. Supposedly, it's just a change in two settings, but I'm unaware of where they are on this particular board.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance!


The best thing to do is to disable Turbo (PCB) and set multiplier to 20x, that way you will have all your cores running at 4ghz, there will be no full turbo(3.7ghz-all cores) or half turbo boosts(4ghz-on 4 cores), and you can lower your vcore. I have mine at 1.272V for 4ghz.


----------



## Anchoret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> The best thing to do is to disable Turbo (PCB) and set multiplier to 20x, that way you will have all your cores running at 4ghz, there will be no full turbo(3.7ghz-all cores) or half turbo boosts(4ghz-on 4 cores), and you can lower your vcore. I have mine at 1.272V for 4ghz.


I'm not sure about disabling turbo (I didn't think it was on -- how do I check? -- and I see nothing relating to that on the PCB), but setting the multiplier to 20 is what I did and it *appears* to have done the trick. I will try lowering the Vcore, the point of which I imagine is to place less stress on the CPU...correct?

Thanks!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anchoret*
> 
> I'm not sure about disabling turbo (I didn't think it was on -- how do I check? -- and I see nothing relating to that on the PCB), but setting the multiplier to 20 is what I did and it *appears* to have done the trick. I will try lowering the Vcore, the point of which I imagine is to place less stress on the CPU...correct?
> 
> Thanks!


Stress? Not really. Less heat. You don't want to go too low or you'll lose stability.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anchoret*
> 
> I'm not sure about disabling turbo (I didn't think it was on -- how do I check? -- and I see nothing relating to that on the PCB), but setting the multiplier to 20 is what I did and it *appears* to have done the trick. I will try lowering the Vcore, the point of which I imagine is to place less stress on the CPU...correct?
> 
> Thanks!


I think this will help you

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance/30

Turbo is under advanced cpu features, its called Core performance Boost. Also enable hpc mode along side with apm, and then try to find lowest voltage, as I said I need 1.272v for 4ghz. Load line calibration (LLC) is on medium setting. Cpu voltage offset is -0.2500V, i think


----------



## DigDeep

Will Bios from GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 2.0) work on rev 1.0 board?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5194#bios


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Will Bios from GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 2.0) work on rev 1.0 board?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5194#bios


Personally I wouldn't try that. Gigabyte has them separated. When I had my UD3P I had good luck with the F1 bios.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Will Bios from GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 2.0) work on rev 1.0 board?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5194#bios


I would say it not something I would try to do, chances are the Rev 2.0 has slightly different hardware, then Rev 1.0.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Personally I wouldn't try that. Gigabyte has them separated. When I had my UD3P I had good luck with the F1 bios.


F1 is ok for me, except for double boot. Double boot is gone on F2g , but bios is not very stable

http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=15718.msg94872#msg94872


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> F1 is ok for me, except for double boot. Double boot is gone on F2g , but bios is not very stable
> 
> http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=15718.msg94872#msg94872


I had the double boot at first. When I started overclocking it went away. I'm sure it was one of those eco's that I disabled.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> F1 is ok for me, except for double boot. Double boot is gone on F2g , but bios is not very stable
> 
> http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=15718.msg94872#msg94872


Maybe your PSU is about to kick the bucket? I flashed the F2g and i overclock to 4Ghz normally. As a matter of fact, i am impressed that all my undervolted P-States in AMDMsrTweaker work with the old values. Same for stock. But right now i am at 4Ghz with turbo disabled and it's business as usual. The only thing i noticed, is that it hangs if you disable some cores.

I use normal LLC.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe your PSU is about to kick the bucket? I flashed the F2g and i overclock to 4Ghz normally. As a matter of fact, i am impressed that all my undervolted P-States in AMDMsrTweaker work with the old values. Same for stock. But right now i am at 4Ghz with turbo disabled and it's business as usual. The only thing i noticed, is that it hangs if you disable some cores.
> 
> I use normal LLC.


use medium LLC to get the best stable volts


----------



## pox02

hey guys 990xa ud3 rev 3.1 good ??? im not tested it yet and its have only 1 bios FD


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe your PSU is about to kick the bucket? I flashed the F2g and i overclock to 4Ghz normally. As a matter of fact, i am impressed that all my undervolted P-States in AMDMsrTweaker work with the old values. Same for stock. But right now i am at 4Ghz with turbo disabled and it's business as usual. The only thing i noticed, is that it hangs if you disable some cores.
> 
> I use normal LLC.


Yes my PSU is not very good, its some cheap ****, Inter tech Energon 650w with 4x 18A rails Double boot happens only when I disable turbo. My LLC setting is on medium, wich I think is the best setting.


----------



## DigDeep

Also Windows 10 wont let me to desktop. if i overclock nb to 2400mhz , similiar happened on windows 7 but it did let me to desktop,but my aero dissappeared, and my screen flickered. This small increase improves perfomance, but I guess I wont be able to apply it


----------



## DigDeep

Today it let me in with 2400nb. So everything is fine here









edit: After few minutes I got black screen, so now Im using bus to increase nb speed. I hope this will work


----------



## lulavc

Already signed the sheet to join the club.

Now my stabilty proof.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1512262/voltages-for-4-5-ghz-and-5-0-ghz-on-fx-xxxx-series-processors/140#post_24252719


----------



## bazookatooths

Long time lurker , first time poster

So I was noticing my NB was getting hot on OC really hot 60-70c, so I first checked the heatsink it was doing its job, very hot to the touch.
This was annoying me because I really wanted a higher OC. I'll have to do some testing now I think I can get higher because I have found a way to drop NB heatsink temps, without crazy temps. I just installed

Fans:
Intake: 2 front, 1 side, 1 bottom
Exhaust: 2 top, 1 rear

The trick was to create a path of air flowing over the NB, I did this by sealing all slots, except the slot behind the NB.
This dropped my NB temp 10c







I was reading that positive pressure will create air escaping from open parts of your case so i based my plan of this information.

It was so simple, I bet other people never had a problem with it , but man it feels good to finally get this thing down in temp.
Maybe now i can get to 4.6-7ghz ???,







3 year old build, still having fun with it!

GA-970-ud3 rev 1.1
Thermaltake commander ms-i
FX8120 4.4 @ 1.39v - Hyper evo 212
2x 4gb Supertalent 1333mhz - 773mhz @ 9-9-9-24
Radeon R7-370 @ 1070mhz , 1505mhz
Thermaltake 650w
Seagate 1TB HDD


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Long time lurker , first time poster
> 
> So I was noticing my NB was getting hot on OC really hot 60-70c, so I first checked the heatsink it was doing its job, very hot to the touch.
> This was annoying me because I really wanted a higher OC. I'll have to do some testing now I think I can get higher because I have found a way to drop NB heatsink temps, without crazy temps. I just installed
> 
> Fans:
> Intake: 2 front, 1 side, 1 bottom
> Exhaust: 2 top, 1 rear
> 
> The trick was to create a path of air flowing over the NB, I did this by sealing all slots, except the slot behind the NB.
> This dropped my NB temp 10c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading that positive pressure will create air escaping from open parts of your case so i based my plan of this information.
> 
> It was so simple, I bet other people never had a problem with it , but man it feels good to finally get this thing down in temp.
> Maybe now i can get to 4.6-7ghz ???,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 year old build, still having fun with it!
> 
> GA-970-ud3 rev 1.1
> Thermaltake commander ms-i
> FX8120 4.4 @ 1.39v - Hyper evo 212
> 2x 4gb Supertalent 1333mhz - 773mhz @ 9-9-9-24
> Radeon R7-370 @ 1070mhz , 1505mhz
> Thermaltake 650w
> Seagate 1TB HDD


Welcome









The NB is fine at 70C, don't be worried until 100C or so. Cool fan config for lowering temps tough, nice job









If anything is going to hold back your OC it's the Hyper 212 evo cooler. Since you're already at 1.4V Vcore it might not be able to handle much more voltage.

On a final note: we strongly encourage new users to fill out their rig specs in the rig builder. http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


----------



## soccerballtux

970A-ud3p: on f2g it ignores my CPU-NB setting/multiplier-- so if I set to 2600mhz, it still runs at 2200Mhz as shown in CPU-z. Is this just me?
On bios f1, in contrast, I can set to 2600mz and it runs it at 2600mhz.

since I moved to 32GB RAM I can't overclock using the bus anymore past about 215Mhz (which is apparently how I got around the 2200mhz issue, was at 240Mhz before).

any thoughts? I'd really like to run F2g


----------



## bazookatooths

Yes I could not get stable above 4.3ghz with multiplier so I took my fsb as high as it would go. Getting to 4.4ghz above that I have to go to 1.5 volts sadly but temps stayed below 60c on the cpu. I've just read going to 1.5v is not good for the cpu. You think if I got better ram then super talent 1333 I could get more out of fsb, also will 650 thermal take start to limit me. I'm also guessing you recommend a water setup for 4.5ghz+


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Long time lurker , first time poster
> 
> So I was noticing my NB was getting hot on OC really hot 60-70c, so I first checked the heatsink it was doing its job, very hot to the touch.
> This was annoying me because I really wanted a higher OC. I'll have to do some testing now I think I can get higher because I have found a way to drop NB heatsink temps, without crazy temps. I just installed
> 
> Fans:
> Intake: 2 front, 1 side, 1 bottom
> Exhaust: 2 top, 1 rear
> 
> The trick was to create a path of air flowing over the NB, I did this by sealing all slots, except the slot behind the NB.
> This dropped my NB temp 10c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading that positive pressure will create air escaping from open parts of your case so i based my plan of this information.
> 
> It was so simple, I bet other people never had a problem with it , but man it feels good to finally get this thing down in temp.
> Maybe now i can get to 4.6-7ghz ???,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 year old build, still having fun with it!
> 
> GA-970-ud3 rev 1.1
> Thermaltake commander ms-i
> FX8120 4.4 @ 1.39v - Hyper evo 212
> 2x 4gb Supertalent 1333mhz - 773mhz @ 9-9-9-24
> Radeon R7-370 @ 1070mhz , 1505mhz
> Thermaltake 650w
> Seagate 1TB HDD


I'm not sure what you mean by sealing off the slots but I have a similar setup like you and gained lower temps on NB and VRM's by turning rear exhaust fan off. Seems it was sucking my side fan air right out of the case. Now the air blows over the NB and VRM's then right out the top exhaust.


----------



## bazookatooths

I just put tape over the slot, except behind the nb creating only one slot where the air could go


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NB is fine at 70C, don't be worried until 100C or so. Cool fan config for lowering temps tough, nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything is going to hold back your OC it's the Hyper 212 evo cooler. Since you're already at 1.4V Vcore it might not be able to handle much more voltage.
> 
> On a final note: we strongly encourage new users to fill out their rig specs in the rig builder. http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


I'll fill it out when I get off my main is fx8120 and have fx6100 in other very old stuff but they still work so no reason to upgrade


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerballtux*
> 
> 970A-ud3p: on f2g it ignores my CPU-NB setting/multiplier-- so if I set to 2600mhz, it still runs at 2200Mhz as shown in CPU-z. Is this just me?
> On bios f1, in contrast, I can set to 2600mz and it runs it at 2600mhz.
> 
> since I moved to 32GB RAM I can't overclock using the bus anymore past about 215Mhz (which is apparently how I got around the 2200mhz issue, was at 240Mhz before).
> 
> any thoughts? I'd really like to run F2g


This is something you can contact Gigabyte about since the f2g is a beta version. It sure sounds odd to me. Even with the fsb on auto you should stills able to raise NB iirc. I know the f1 served me well when I had the board.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Yes I could not get stable above 4.3ghz with multiplier so I took my fsb as high as it would go. Getting to 4.4ghz above that I have to go to 1.5 volts sadly but temps stayed below 60c on the cpu. I've just read going to 1.5v is not good for the cpu. You think if I got better ram then super talent 1333 I could get more out of fsb, also will 650 thermal take start to limit me. I'm also guessing you recommend a water setup for 4.5ghz+


1.5V is only safe with CUSTOM water, not an AIO unless maybe it's a Swiftech H220/240X or the new EK Predator. 1.4V is really pushing it for a 212 evo and it might only be to handle a tiny bit more vcore.

What program are you using for temps? People get confused with what temp they need to look at. You want to watch the actual core temp, HWiNFO64 is highly recommended.


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 1.5V is only safe with CUSTOM water, not an AIO unless maybe it's a Swiftech H220/240X or the new EK Predator. 1.4V is really pushing it for a 212 evo and it might only be to handle a tiny bit more vcore.
> 
> What program are you using for temps? People get confused with what temp they need to look at. You want to watch the actual core temp, HWiNFO64 is highly recommended.


Yes using HW , I would love a swiftech AIO sadly the Thermaltake commander will only fit single rad AIO such as the H80i which i have thought about getting but I don't think the $$$ would be worht the extra gains in performance.

Another route I could take is getting a bigger case and double rad water cooler, but thats still alot more $$$ then the first option for performance gains.

What do you guys think I should do, I'm leaning towards just keeping the current setup until I decide to upgrade, possibly wait til zen due to reading the 8350 is not that big of a step up for the extra money over the 8120.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Yes using HW , I would love a swiftech AIO sadly the Thermaltake commander will only fit single rad AIO such as the H80i which i have thought about getting but I don't think the $$$ would be worht the extra gains in performance.
> 
> Another route I could take is getting a bigger case and double rad water cooler, but thats still alot more $$$ then the first option for performance gains.
> 
> What do you guys think I should do, I'm leaning towards just keeping the current setup until I decide to upgrade, possibly wait til zen due to reading the 8350 is not that big of a step up for the extra money over the 8120.


Me personally, 4790K. Find a used motherboard or even a used 4790K too. Got mine new for ~290 after tax. Haven't missed the 8350 much besides it being fun to OC and benchmark.


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Me personally, 4790K. Find a used motherboard or even a used 4790K too. Got mine new for ~290 after tax. Haven't missed the 8350 much besides it being fun to OC and benchmark.


Eventually may be what I end up doing but that is going to be expensive considering those chips never seem to go down in price








Wouldn't you think the skylake would be a better upgrade it doesnt seem to cost that much more. As for finding used chips they are not that much cheaper.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Eventually may be what I end up doing but that is going to be expensive considering those chips never seem to go down in price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you think the skylake would be a better upgrade it doesnt seem to cost that much more. As for finding used chips they are not that much cheaper.


There's Z97 boards on the marketplace right now for good prices (a Z97 SOC-Force $130 top of the line board). I'm sure you can find a used 4790K too for $250 or less just look around on OCN or other forum marketplaces. An i7-6700k is what $370? You can can get a new 4790K from Microcenter for $279.99 + tax if you are in the states and there's one near you hopefully.


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There's Z97 boards on the marketplace right now for good prices (a Z97 SOC-Force $130 top of the line board). I'm sure you can find a used 4790K too for $250 or less just look around on OCN or other forum marketplaces. An i7-6700k is what $370? You can can get a new 4790K from Microcenter for $279.99 + tax if you are in the states and there's one near you hopefully.


Went and bought some better 1866mhz oc to 2000mhz and now up to 4.5ghz temps tip top at game load @ 56c. Had to get rid of a few dust covers but







wewt I think I may just end keeping this til it explodes, I have reached my magic number!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Went and bought some better 1866mhz oc to 2000mhz and now up to 4.5ghz temps tip top at game load @ 56c. Had to get rid of a few dust covers but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wewt I think I may just end keeping this til it explodes, I have reached my magic number!


Congrats, run her into the ground!


----------



## 476714

Hi there









I recentely purchased a 970A-UD3P. So far I've been impressed by this motherboard, coming from a cheaper Asrock model which failed me some months ago. I came here asking for some advices.

I managed to overclock my Athlon II x4 640 to 3.75 GHz. This is the validation link http://valid.x86.fr/vakefp.

I used OCCTPT to test my overclock, and the test ran for 1 hr with no errors. The max teperatures under load are as follows:

max CPU socket temp: 56 C
max CPU core temp: 39 C
max motherboard temp: 39 C

So far so good. What I personally find suspicious is that VCore was set at 1.375 v (1.367 v under load). I was surprised that the CPU was able to operate at 3.75 GHz with such relatively low voltage. Therefore I was wondering whether I was doing something wrong. Perhaps my readings are wrong? If everything was just fine, do you think I'd still have room to further overclock the CPU?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairFriend*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max motherboard temp: 39 C
> 
> So far so good. What I personally find suspicious is that VCore was set at 1.375 v (1.367 v under load). I was surprised that the CPU was able to operate at 3.75 GHz with such relatively low voltage. Therefore I was wondering whether I was doing something wrong. Perhaps my readings are wrong? If everything was just fine, do you think I'd still have room to further overclock the CPU?


If you want confirmation, run Prime95 overnight (see my signature about that). About temperatures, this is generally, a cool running motherboard, as far as the socket is concerned. The VRM may get hot. If your chip is stable, then you have a good chip...


----------



## 476714

Thank you for the comment and especially for the Prime95 heads-up. I had no idea it could fail after 18 hours! Thought that after max 3 hours the system would be considered stable. I guess that for the time being I will live with my relative instability







. By the way, there is no way to monitor VRM temperature through software, is it? How could I check whether the VRM cooler is too hot? I guess that touching it is out of the question given the high temperatures...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairFriend*
> 
> Thank you for the comment and especially for the Prime95 heads-up. I had no idea it could fail after 18 hours! Thought that after max 3 hours the system would be considered stable. I guess that for the time being I will live with my relative instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . By the way, there is no way to monitor VRM temperature through software, is it? How could I check whether the VRM cooler is too hot? I guess that touching it is out of the question given the high temperatures...


Personally, i use IBT AVX Very High to quickly test stability and then 12h Prime95 for final confirmation. HWInfo might show VRM temp, i don't know, it depends on the motherboard. I have the motherboard, but i hate HWInfo, too much clutter and i don't trust software for such measurements anyway.

The finger method is only indicative. If you want the "secure" method, buy an IR thermometer. I have this one:

http://www.scythe-eu.com/no_cache/en/pressrelease/product/scythe-kama-thermo-wireless.html

^ Cheap and good. Can be powered up by USB port or by battery.

EDIT: For 1.375v i doubt you will have heat issue, unless you have very poor airflow.


----------



## bazookatooths

Thank you , but i still want a devils canyon now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There's Z97 boards on the marketplace right now for good prices (a Z97 SOC-Force $130 top of the line board). I'm sure you can find a used 4790K too for $250 or less just look around on OCN or other forum marketplaces. An i7-6700k is what $370? You can can get a new 4790K from Microcenter for $279.99 + tax if you are in the states and there's one near you hopefully.


We'll I just got 3dmark and I got the badge:

Brawn
Your GPU is ready to rumble, but your CPU doesn't want to play.

lol, its basically telling me go buy a devils canyon and I will reward you with a higher score


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairFriend*
> 
> Thank you for the comment and especially for the Prime95 heads-up. I had no idea it could fail after 18 hours! Thought that after max 3 hours the system would be considered stable. I guess that for the time being I will live with my relative instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . By the way, there is no way to monitor VRM temperature through software, is it? How could I check whether the VRM cooler is too hot? I guess that touching it is out of the question given the high temperatures...


Are you sure you are checking the correct temperature for CPU? 39C at full stress test load is VERY low unless your ambient is also VERY low.

I can't remember if the UD3P has a VRM sensor, some of the later Giga boards have a sensor. Download HWiNFO64 and look for something called PMBus VR (or something like that). If it has that then that's the VRM temp. Also you are unlikely to overheat the VRM with an x4 640, they don't pull nearly as much wattage as bulldozer/piledriver under high OC's. Even though both are 125W TDP the power draw shoots up much higher on BD/PD at high volts/clocks than on the old Athlon II/Phenom II's.


----------



## 476714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are you sure you are checking the correct temperature for CPU? 39C at full stress test load is VERY low unless your ambient is also VERY low.
> 
> I can't remember if the UD3P has a VRM sensor, some of the later Giga boards have a sensor. Download HWiNFO64 and look for something called PMBus VR (or something like that). If it has that then that's the VRM temp. Also you are unlikely to overheat the VRM with an x4 640, they don't pull nearly as much wattage as bulldozer/piledriver under high OC's. Even though both are 125W TDP the power draw shoots up much higher on BD/PD at high volts/clocks than on the old Athlon II/Phenom II's.


Thank you for the reply. 39C is the core's temperature, which to my knowledge is calculated using an algorithm and therefore is not accurate. I've always thought that the socket temperature (56C in my case) was the one to monitor. I've read that, for AMD CPUs, core temperatures become accurate when they reach 45C: the explaination was that the difference between the actual temperature and the one calculated using the AMD algorithm decreases as the temperature increases. So presumably my real core temperature in this case should be 49C circa, that is socket temperature - 7C. Here is a link to a more articulate explaination http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide.

Regarding the VRM temperatures, I launched HWiNFO64 and I've got two readings, called VR T1 and VR T2, where I presume VR stands for voltage regulator. Idle temperatures are 42C, load temperatures could not be measured because it appears that HWiNFO64 conflicts with OCCTPT. I'll try Prime95 later.

By the way, the X4 640 TDP is 95 Watt, so I guess I should be safe.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairFriend*
> 
> Thank you for the reply. *39C is the core's temperature, which to my knowledge is calculated using an algorithm and therefore is not accurate*. I've always thought that the socket temperature (56C in my case) was the one to monitor. I've read that, for AMD CPUs, core temperatures become accurate when they reach 45C: the explaination was that the difference between the actual temperature and the one calculated using the AMD algorithm decreases as the temperature increases. So presumably my real core temperature in this case should be 49C circa, that is socket temperature - 7C. Here is a link to a more articulate explaination http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide.
> 
> Regarding the VRM temperatures, I launched HWiNFO64 and I've got two readings, called VR T1 and VR T2, where I presume VR stands for voltage regulator. Idle temperatures are 42C, load temperatures could not be measured because it appears that HWiNFO64 conflicts with OCCTPT. I'll try Prime95 later.
> 
> By the way, the X4 640 TDP is 95 Watt, so I guess I should be safe.


This is correct however I still think you might be looking at the wrong temperature. I am currently running an X4 955 at 3.9 GHz 1.45-1.47V (still working on lowering vcore) on a Kuhler 920 and it idles around 32C with full stress test load reaching 50-60C.

Also they changed the way the algorithm works in BD CPU's because on Athlon II's and Phenom II's I have never seen low values such as 10C in a 26C ambient like I did with my 8320 and 8350. The temp on the AII/PII's at idle is more realistic.

What does HWiNFO64 say during a stress test for CPU 0? Here's a picture of mine running IBT about 5 minutes ago:


----------



## 476714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What does HWiNFO64 say during a stress test for CPU 0?


This is HWiNFO64 and HWMonitor when IntelBurnTest was done.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairFriend*
> 
> Regarding the VRM temperatures, I launched HWiNFO64 and I've got two readings, called VR T1 and VR T2, where I presume VR stands for voltage regulator. Idle temperatures are 42C, load temperatures could not be measured because it appears that HWiNFO64 conflicts with OCCTPT. I'll try Prime95 later.
> 
> By the way, the X4 640 TDP is 95 Watt, so I guess I should be safe.


Always use IBT at Very high or Maximum. At standard, the stress on the IMC is minimal and often you get a "pass" with lower voltage than what is required.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairFriend*
> 
> This is HWiNFO64 and HWMonitor when IntelBurnTest was done.


Your temps are impressively low. Wow.


----------



## 476714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Your temps are impressively low. Wow.


Consider that my room temperature is about 20C. Anyway is there any chance that the readings may be wrong, or should I push for a higher overclock?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairFriend*
> 
> Consider that my room temperature is about 20C. Anyway is there any chance that the readings may be wrong, or should I push for a higher overclock?


With software readings, there is always the chance, but the UD3P is generally a cool running motherboard. It's well designed.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairFriend*
> 
> Consider that my room temperature is about 20C. Anyway is there any chance that the readings may be wrong, or should I push for a higher overclock?


You can definitely push higher. I used to run this x4 955 at 1.488V 4 GHz 24/7, you have tons of voltage and temperature room to play with.

Are you OC'in the CPU-NB/IMC as well? These chips see very large gains when you OC that. Typical OC is 2400-2600 MHz on CPU-NB.


----------



## 476714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You can definitely push higher. I used to run this x4 955 at 1.488V 4 GHz 24/7, you have tons of voltage and temperature room to play with.
> 
> Are you OC'in the CPU-NB/IMC as well? These chips see very large gains when you OC that. Typical OC is 2400-2600 MHz on CPU-NB.


Didn't know about the benefits of NB overclock, currently it's sitting at 2250 MHz. I think I'm going to buy a IR thermometer to be on the safe side, I've become a little bit suspocious of software readings given the unexpectedly good results. After that I'll try to push the CPU to 4 GHz. I'll keep you updated


----------



## mig092

Hello people,
don't mean to hijack this thread or anything similar, but being this a gigabyte 990xa/970a series discussion I thought to come by an request some support for my 970a-ud3p. Maybe someone here can help me out with my issue. My previous board died silently so I had to get a new one.

My system specs are as following:

CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1090T
Board: Gigabyte 970A-UD3P (bios updated to version FB)
Ram: 2x 4GB Kingston HyperX 1600MHZ sticks
GPU: MSI Geforce GTX560 Ti Twin Frozr II
PSU: OCZ 650W
HD: Hitachi 160GB, Samsung 500GB, Samsung 1TB

I have two major issues with this board:

1. First and most important, I get constant reboots. Sometimes I can get to windows, sometimes I can't. Sometimes it does some double boot process. When I can actually get to windows desktop, reboots are random. They might happen by simply copying a file, surfing the web or maybe trying to play a game. There's no specific symptom which I can define as the specific culprit of the error. I do not have any sort of overclocking enabled (which means all factory settings are set to default in the BIOS). Also I have tested all my components in another board (an asus m4a785td-evo) which belongs to my wife. I ran tests for three days in that board and everything was perfect.
Also borrowed a couple of different ram sticks. 2x 2GB (basic) kingston modules with which the board did not even boot to windows and 2x 2GB kingston Hyperx 1333MHZ which actually let me go into windows but still got constant reboots. So far I haven't been able to detect whats causing this issue and system instability wont allow any kind of process to work properly.

2. My second issue. Among my hard drives I have a Samsung HD103SJ 1TB hard drive. So far I have not been able use it because it is not recognized in the BIOS. No matter what sata port I connect it to or whether it's on IDE or AHCI mode. I know the drive is fine because it actually works when I connect it through and external rack by usb. Also tried it with the asus motherboard and it works there. This is most disappointing since I have another Samsung 500GB drive which is actually working fine.

If someone here can help me out it would be really appreciated...

please comment your thoughts..


----------



## M3TAl

It seems to me like you have already done a lot of testing. Is there any beep codes during POST or when it fails to boot? I would be about ready to RMA that board.


----------



## mig092

Hello M3TAI, thanks for your reply.
Unfortunately there are no beeps or messages on screen that lead to any failure whatsoever. An the guys from gigabyte somehow forgot to include even a led on the board itself so there is now way to diagnose the problem.

And yes, I've done a lot of testing already. Kind of frustrated with the performance of this specific board. It's my first time with Gigabyte and started wrong. My previous board was an MSI 790FX-GD70. It just died on me somehow and the only thing I did was to move to a new home. If I had the chance to get it back over this model I would not think it twice. Not meaning there is something wrong with Gigabyte. It's just that I'm in bad luck and my experience with this board hasn't gone well...


----------



## bytecruncher26

Hallo

I already have the Gigabyte 970a Ud3 Rev 3.0 with Uefi Bios

My question is about the Cpu Nb vcore... which voltagerange i had to set vor 1.25 or 1.3v? i dont see the real vcore anywhere







But i think the real is about 1.15 or 1.175 ..all i see in Bios is + offset


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bytecruncher26*
> 
> Hallo
> 
> I already have the Gigabyte 970a Ud3 Rev 3.0 with Uefi Bios
> 
> My question is about the Cpu Nb vcore... which voltagerange i had to set vor 1.25 or 1.3v? i dont see the real vcore anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i think the real is about 1.15 or 1.175 ..all i see in Bios is + offset


Are you talking about the actual Northbridge on the motherboard or the CPU-NB/IMC? You shouldn't need to alter voltage for the actual Northbridge.


----------



## bytecruncher26




----------



## darkfirebg

Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 is a great Mobo!







I'm currently running AMD [email protected] + Alpenfohn brocken heatpipe. Very good temperatures inside a Cooler Master Storm Enforcer..


----------



## Madpacket

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3P user here. FX-8300 set to 1.375 volts prime95 24 hours stable at 4.3Ghz with 2*4GB G.Skill DIMMS. When I add an additional (and identical) set of G.Skill dimms I lose the ability of overclocking. Chip maxes out at 3.3Ghz under load and the BIOS where you change the multiplier is greyed out now.

Any ideas how to fix this so I can use 16GB of RAM (4x4) and still overclock?

Sorry if this has been answered already, quick Google search led me nowhere.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## M3TAl

Not sure what the voltage is called in the newer UEFI BIOS but adding 4 sticks of RAM adds more stress to the Memory Controller (IMC, CPU-NB, whatever you want to call it). Try increasing the voltage on that.

It was called CPU-NB in the older non-uefi boards but now it has a different name.

Maybe NB Core like the picture posted by @bytecruncher26


----------



## Madpacket

Thanks for the advice. Will give that a shot.


----------



## regit66

Hi
I made new bios to ga 990xa ud3 rex 1.x
Bios for ga990xa ud3 rev 1.x

based on latest gigabyte bios f14e

Changlog:
ga 990xa ud3v1:
-Update ahci module to 3.3.0.0
-Update raid module v3.3.1540.19
-Update realtek lan module to 2.64
-Update NCPUCODE :
Date:2010/02/17 CPUID:100FA0 PatchID:010000BF -> Updated Date:2011/10/24 CPUID:100FA0 PatchID:010000DC
Date:2010/03/11 CPUID:100F41 PatchID:010000C6 -> Updated Date:2011/10/24 CPUID:100F41 PatchID:010000DB
Date:2013/01/03 CPUID:00600F20 PatchID:06000822 -> Updated Date:2014/07/23 CPUID:00600F20 PatchID:06000832

CPUID 0x00600F20; Patch 0x06000832; Errata #691, #699, #704, #708, #709, #734, #740, #778;
CPUID:0x00100FA0 Patch 0x010000DC Errata#438, #440 #573
as per AMD documentation .(microcode patch resolve a potential system stability issue affecting AMD Opteron 6300 series and AMD FX series ,Phenom II X6 processors running VMware)

ga 990xa ud3 v2:

-update AGESA OrochiPI from v 1.5.0.5 to v1.5.0.6 + (include all newest amd microcode)

990XAUD3v2.zip 1097k .zip file


----------



## LippyCK

I got 970A-DS3P board with FX [email protected]
Just want to share some problems i encountered with it.
My NB heatsink was very hot, measured 83°C on it with contact probe after like 30 min of load, so i decided to change paste on chip. After i poped pins heatsink fell off from chip by itself, stock paste was rock hard and probably cracked before removal. I applyed Thermal grizzly Hydronaut on chip and after that i measured 73° after adding 4cm fan on it it runs at 64°C.
Mosfet was running hot too, ~75°C i removed that off too, and almost had hearth attack when i saw moisture on thermal pad. It had good contact with only few chips on each side, middle chips almost nothing. Unfortunatly i wiped moisture from pad before taking picture but weak imprint of middle chips is visible.

Moisture can be seen on chips themself on next picture.

I wiped that off, applyed same paste on each chip as on NB and tied 7cm fan on it and now its nice and cool 55ish °C at least what i can measure with contact probe.
That moisture is probably condensed moisture from air cos window in my room is opened a bit most of the time.
Fans are some old titan 7cm that i run limited on 2300rpm so its not too noisy and new xilence 4cm that runs on 3500rpm but its nice and silent.
In general its not too bad mbo its not for too crazy OC, my fx 8300 is OC from 3.3 to 4Ghz with +0.200V increase and i think thats more or less max this mbo can handle.Anything above IMHO would be too big risk of frying something.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LippyCK*
> 
> I got 970A-DS3P board with FX [email protected]
> Just want to share some problems i encountered with it.
> My NB heatsink was very hot, measured 83°C on it with contact probe after like 30 min of load, so i decided to change paste on chip. After i poped pins heatsink fell off from chip by itself, stock paste was rock hard and probably cracked before removal. I applyed Thermal grizzly Hydronaut on chip and after that i measured 73° after adding 4cm fan on it it runs at 64°C.
> Mosfet was running hot too, ~75°C i removed that off too, and almost had hearth attack when i saw moisture on thermal pad. It had good contact with only few chips on each side, middle chips almost nothing. Unfortunatly i wiped moisture from pad before taking picture but weak imprint of middle chips is visible.
> 
> Moisture can be seen on chips themself on next picture.
> 
> I wiped that off, applyed same paste on each chip as on NB and tied 7cm fan on it and now its nice and cool 55ish °C at least what i can measure with contact probe.
> That moisture is probably condensed moisture from air cos window in my room is opened a bit most of the time.
> Fans are some old titan 7cm that i run limited on 2300rpm so its not too noisy and new xilence 4cm that runs on 3500rpm but its nice and silent.
> In general its not too bad mbo its not for too crazy OC, my fx 8300 is OC from 3.3 to 4Ghz with +0.200V increase and i think thats more or less max this mbo can handle.Anything above IMHO would be too big risk of frying something.


That moisture is from the thermal pad likely, both my 970A and 990FXA had the same. Kind of oily. The 990FXA had horrible contact in the middle of the heatsink as well, the board was warped.


----------



## LippyCK

@M3TAI
Maybe...bui it didnt feel oilish under fingers. Felt more like watter,and it didnt have any scent. But you might be right...it was my first time seeing something like that.


----------



## c0V3Ro

Lots of vcore drop, huh?


----------



## MTup

That is the CPU-NB voltage. It's default is 1.162V. You have to do the math to set the offset.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bytecruncher26*


Let me try again. Whew it's been a while since I've been on.
This is the CPU-NB voltage. Default is 1.162V. You have to do the math to set the offset.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0V3Ro*
> 
> Lots of vcore drop, huh?


I have no hands on experience with any UEFI Giga board, only the older boards. Are there any LLC options?


----------



## LippyCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I have no hands on experience with any UEFI Giga board, only the older boards. Are there any LLC options?


Its last option on that pic above... VCore loadline calibration...
And i dont think extreme is good option to use, i tried it on my 970A-ds3p and vcore drop was too high, it was jumping up and down for 0.2V.
There are 3 options, Auto, Regular and Extreme, mine is set to regular and its working great


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I have no hands on experience with any UEFI Giga board, only the older boards. Are there any LLC options?


Yes. I have auto, normal, regular, medium, high, ultra high and extreme. I haven't a clue what the difference in normal and regular are.


----------



## c0V3Ro

If other than EXTREME is set vcore drops on load causing poor performance or BSOD.
This issue had less impact when I was using a FX-4300. Now with a FX-8350 it became big.
Vcore and other voltages are set to AUTO.
All CPU features OFF except UNLOCK and HPC.




With Load Line set to AUTO.



Seems that I got a good chip.


But board can't keep voltages stables. Vcore set as 1.5V in BIOS.

As I started CPU-z stress vcore goes to near 1.6V! And crashes.


----------



## AlDyer

Hey guys, I have a GA-990FXA-UD3 R5. My problem is that I can't access the BIOS. I even managed to install windows no problem, but trying to boot into BIOS it just gives me a black screen after I press delete on the POST screen. I am running the PC on a 32" TV instead of a regular display while I wait for my new monitor to arrive and the post screen is aligned completely wrong, perhaps that has something to do with it? Changing aspect ratio didn't seem to do anything. Besides I don't see how that would affect me being able to enter the BIOS setup, any ideas?


----------



## PedroC1999

What are you connecting it with? HDMI? DVI? VGA?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What are you connecting it with? HDMI? DVI? VGA?


HDMI, no other option atm. I suppose this is due to the handshake between the GPU and the monitor. Oh well, I can wait until I get my new display.


----------



## PedroC1999

I had this issue with my 970a

This arises in what I can only describe as HDMi not being initialized quick enough, and I never found any fix.

I got around this by always having both VGA and HDMi plugged in to the same monitor, and switching source if I needed to go into the BIOS


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I had this issue with my 970a
> 
> This arises in what I can only describe as HDMi not being initialized quick enough, and I never found any fix.
> 
> I got around this by always having both VGA and HDMi plugged in to the same monitor, and switching source if I needed to go into the BIOS


Confirmed it was the monitor/GPU handshake issue. Worked fine on another monitor.


----------



## Melcar

So the old M5A97 I had on my spare rig died out of the blue and the only AM3+ board they had down here on the cheap side was the GA-970A-DS3P. BIOS took some getting used too. Anyways, system is up again and stuff, but currently having problems with fan control. The BIOS is very limited in this regard compared to the BIOS on the old Asus board. I installed the App Center and got SIV set up. Problem is that it does not seem to work. I have been trying to set fan curves, but the fans go full blast every now and then regardless (or sometimes stay stuck at low speeds). Only way I am able to control them right now is with the fixed fan setting, but that's not ideal for me. Am I missing something or does GB's fan control software just suck?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> So the old M5A97 I had on my spare rig died out of the blue and the only AM3+ board they had down here on the cheap side was the GA-970A-DS3P. BIOS took some getting used too. Anyways, system is up again and stuff, but currently having problems with fan control. The BIOS is very limited in this regard compared to the BIOS on the old Asus board. I installed the App Center and got SIV set up. Problem is that it does not seem to work. I have been trying to set fan curves, but the fans go full blast every now and then regardless (or sometimes stay stuck at low speeds). Only way I am able to control them right now is with the fixed fan setting, but that's not ideal for me. Am I missing something or does GB's fan control software just suck?


It definitely sucked on the older non-UEFI boards but by the sounds of it things haven't improved much with the newer boards.


----------



## Slink

Hey all. *Has anyone figured out the cause of the BSOD crashes after sleep (when waking)?*

EDIT: Apparently I wasn't the only one on this board getting blue screens in Windows 7, but mine were being caused by a LOOSE SATA CABLE. LOL. I hope this helps someone. Older message continues:

I'm running Windows 7 U x64. Updating my BIOS to latest (ver FC) now. I'm suspecting an NTFS crash, after researching a bit. Thanks!







-Slink

*1st update:* No crashes yet, sleep & wake seem okay since the BIOS update. Although it kinda sucked, because it borked my SATA settings to IDE instead of AHCI, and more.
*2nd update:* Seems the BIOS update did the trick. I reckon something was initializing too early and a read/write disk fail was occurring on wake. Nope.
*3rd update:* 3/8/2016 Crashed again! Damn it! BSOD (blue screen) again on waking the computer. BCCode is 116 (screenshot below). Supposedly, that has to do with unresponsive graphics driver/hardware.

MSDN link to information about BCC (bug check code) 116.
BCC 116 info on Carrona.org



Spoiler: Click here to toggle the crash recovery text (picture)









Spoiler: Click to toggle screenshot of the MSDN info on BCC 116






According to what I've read so far, the video card is failing to respond by the time the OS is back up. I wonder if I can tell the OS to wait longer. I imagine the video card is just taking to long to regain power and come back online. I have a nice old nVidia 9800 GTX+ slurping from 2 6-pin PCIe power connectors.

BCC 116 on OCN. I suppose the only other thing i've not considered is that maybe the video card ACTUALLY is getting hot while the computer is suspended/sleeping.

*Update 4:* Definitely not a thermal issue. Perhaps my video card just takes too damn long to "wake up" when my computer wakes up. :-( *Any ideas? I don't see any options at all in the BIOS pertaining to PCIe revision number, etc.* Next post is here.


----------



## c0V3Ro

Huge CPU, VRM throttling?

Old MB, 970, [email protected], 7270.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7633998
New MB, 990fx. All stock, 1st run, 8726.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7824338


----------



## M3TAl

The vrm on early revisions was identical between 970a and 990FXA Ud3's.


----------



## Slink

Bumpity bump bump- any ideas, guys? Should I post this in another forum area? Using this mobo, Win7 bluescreens when waking, more often than not.







I think I narrowed it down to the video card taking too long to come back online when waking, and the system crashes!

Obviously, I could try these and see if I still get the wake-up BSOD:

Using my computer with basic video card drivers instead (ugh, bunk.)
Using a different video card (also bunk, but I can try it)
****Solution:* I'm such a donkey. Turns out I had a SATA cable with poor connectivity. My HDD finally started to exhibit extremely slow read times (write times were fine). All I had to do was reconnect all my stuff. No more BSOD. Just because it seldom helps, doesn't mean it's never the case that you might have a loose connection!


----------



## c0V3Ro

VRM and/or NB overheating?
My old 970a got the NB heatsink burning hot.


----------



## M3TAl

NB heatsinks on these boards are usually hot. They're good for about 110-120C. My 970A was usually 80-85c on heatsink. Board still running today with a 4Ghz 955.


----------



## c0V3Ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> NB heatsinks on these boards are usually hot. They're good for about 110-120C. My 970A was usually 80-85c on heatsink. Board still running today with a 4Ghz 955.


But this doesn't result in thermal throttling? Wouldn't be nice to put a fan over them?
Cheers!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0V3Ro*
> 
> But this doesn't result in thermal throttling? Wouldn't be nice to put a fan over them?
> Cheers!


Nothing wrong with adding a fan, better safe than sorry. Just saying the NB running 80C+ is normal and will NOT cause throttling.


----------



## RepCom1207

Hi, I've got a 990XA-UD3 and upgraded from my trusty phenom II x4 925 to a FX-8350 that is apparently overclocked out of the box.
I got the cpu because it was the only one that would seem to support a gtx 970 with this mobo. So since upgrading CPU & GPU late November I've had no annoyances other than the really loud stock cpu fan.

Last week however in R6:Siege (graphics set to "very high" not even "ultra") I had my whole computer shut down mid match twice. Some posters thought it was the PSU but I used my brother's newer PSU and while the game didn't shut down the computer it still froze it such that I had to manually power down.

HWiNFO revealed I was running very hot (50C in main menu; 70-80C in matches). VID was max 1.425V & currently idling at 1.413V.
Also, I have never updated the BIOS - I've never flashed a mobo before. There is an update I could apply...
So even if I do buy this shiny new heatsink, should I "underclock" this CPU? Even if I do successfully underclock it, will my mobo still get really hot just because it's 5 years old and can't handle the CPU's power?

For the time being I managed to get through a whole R6:Siege round with no worries due to this massive fan blowing into the case: 
This was the highest temp from that match: 
after an hour or so of downtime postgame these are my temps with the fan still blowing:

here's the VID idling:


giant post I know... TL;DR before I order a heatsink, just thought I'd post here inquiring for second opinions on what type to get and whether underclocking will negate the necessity of a new mobo.


----------



## M3TAl

You are running 1.45 vcore on the stock cooler? If so that's the problem. Way too much voltage and heat for the stock cooler to handle.

You can either lower the voltage or keep same with and buy a new cooler.

By the way the stock clock for an 8350 is 4 Ghz (don't remember boost clock) and the stock vcore should be much lower than 1.45 V. Maybe 1.325 V or less.


----------



## RepCom1207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You are running 1.45 vcore on the stock cooler? If so that's the problem. Way too much voltage and heat for the stock cooler to handle.
> 
> You can either lower the voltage or keep same with and buy a new cooler.
> 
> By the way the stock clock for an 8350 is 4 Ghz (don't remember boost clock) and the stock vcore should be much lower than 1.45 V. Maybe 1.325 V or less.


I'm afraid to say I didn't update the BIOS before installing this new CPU. In fact I've never updated a BIOS in my life...
I figure I should attempt that before fiddling with the voltage. Do you know of any BIOS update guides in this forum for first timers?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RepCom1207*
> 
> I'm afraid to say I didn't update the BIOS before installing this new CPU. In fact I've never updated a BIOS in my life...
> I figure I should attempt that before fiddling with the voltage. Do you know of any BIOS update guides in this forum for first timers?


Updating the BIOS will reset all your settings. The same can be accomplished by going in the BIOS and loading optimized defaults.

I'd assume there are guides for updating BIOS on here though I'm not aware of any. All you need to update is grab a USB flash drive, format to FAT32, download the BIOS from Gigabyte, and finally enter the BIOS flashing tool from the BIOS menu.


----------



## RepCom1207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Updating the BIOS will reset all your settings. The same can be accomplished by going in the BIOS and loading optimized defaults.
> 
> I'd assume there are guides for updating BIOS on here though I'm not aware of any. All you need to update is grab a USB flash drive, format to FAT32, download the BIOS from Gigabyte, and finally enter the BIOS flashing tool from the BIOS menu.


I found a 



 from Gigabyte that explained it step by step. Got it done. Now I need to figure out how to lower the voltage on my FX-8350...


----------



## RepCom1207

well, that was easy! down to 1.350 from 1.425 and everything is running smooth and cool.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RepCom1207*
> 
> well, that was easy! down to 1.350 from 1.425 and everything is running smooth and cool.


If you're running stock 4 GHz you should be able to lower it even more.


----------



## jacqlittle

I follow the instructions given in the following post, and I can say results are impressive!!! -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added/390#post_15006990 (I only replace thermal pad with thermal paste on VRM's heatsink leaving Northbride heatsink with original thermal pad)

Now my temps are much better and I can OC my processor to 4.5GHz -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/59390#post_25062861

I recommend to people who has problems that give it a try...


----------



## Jeffredo

Got a GA-990FXA-UD5 R5 as a replacement for a GA-78LMT-USB3. Its not too bad. Using the same FX-8320E and Noctua top down air cooler I was able to get an additional 200 Mhz out of it (4.4 Ghz @ 1.4v). I obviously have a pretty leaky sample - takes a lot of extra voltage past 4.0 Ghz. Still, the NB on the UD5 runs much cooler than the 78LMT - 59C vs 81C using IBT.

Only two relatively minor gripes - the voltage adjustment is offset and only in .025 increments. Most others have smaller increments to better fine tune an OC. The Realtek 1150 audio has some Dolby equalizer tied to it so the Sound Effects tab on the Realtek control panel is missing (and won't appear when the Dolby one is uninstalled). The Dolby EQ is horrible - bar none the worst and nearly impossible to use I've ever seen. You raise an individual setting with your mouse and then it slowly floats back down to where it started. Its so exasperating I'm using an old Audigy 2 PCI sound card.


----------



## jacqlittle

There is an specific thread for GA-990FXA motherboards -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club

This thread is for GA-990XA and GA-970A motherboads...


----------



## Jeffredo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> There is an specific thread for GA-990FXA motherboards -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club
> 
> This thread is for GA-990XA and GA-970A motherboads...


Sorry I missed one damned letter in the thread title FFS.


----------



## darkfirebg

Hi Guys, i have the GA-990XA-UD3 rev 1.1, running bios: F13b. My cpu is [email protected] Is there any reason to update to the latest official bios version - f14e or to a custom made bios?


----------



## jacqlittle

Latest BIOS difference (at least what Gigabyte says in the BIOS download section) is the update to a later AGESA version, I think it's for newer processors like FX-8320E/8370/8370E.

Because I don't have your motherboard I can't say if it's better for OC or something else, in my case that I have a GA-970A-UD3 rev 1.2, latest beta BIOS version F8f gives officially support for my FX-8320E, is better for OC too than previous versions, and other benefits are that USB 3.0 gives less errors than previous versions, maybe in your case is the same, or not, it only could know someone that has the same motherboard, or you own if you probe it...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkfirebg*
> 
> Hi Guys, i have the GA-990XA-UD3 rev 1.1, running bios: F13b. My cpu is [email protected] Is there any reason to update to the latest official bios version - f14e or to a custom made bios?


Not really any reason. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Think my 1.1 UD3 is still on F9.


----------



## reaver83

GA-970A-D3 v1.4 bios F10, if I set voltage to auto voltages fluctuate to the point of instability, but if I set them manually, no matter what I set in bios it reads 1.56 Vcore in HW Monitor and CPUID did a later BIOS resolve issues like this?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Does anybody know if GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.1) has powered rear eSATA ports ?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Does anybody know if GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.1) has powered rear eSATA ports ?


All I see on the back panel is this:

1 x PS/2 keyboard/mouse port
1 x optical S/PDIF Out connector
1 x IEEE 1394 port
8 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports
1 x RJ-45 port
6 x audio jacks (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out/Rear Speaker Out/Side Speaker Out/Line In/Line Out/Microphone)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yeah, you're right, must have mixed it up with my other MB, Gigabyte ga-890fxa-UD5 v 2,1 that has 2. Looks like I will have to look for an add-in card.


----------



## tashcz

Does 990XA use phase doublers or it has a true 8+2 phase design?


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Does 990XA use phase doublers or it has a true 8+2 phase design?


As far as I know AsRock is the only one that uses double power phases.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Does 990XA use phase doublers or it has a true 8+2 phase design?


They are true phases, not doubled...


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> As far as I know AsRock is the only one that uses double power phases.


Other manufacturers use doubled power phases too, not only ASRock...


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Other manufacturers use doubled power phases too, not only ASRock...


ASRock also uses inferior components.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> They are true phases, not doubled...


I thought The Stilt said they were doubled?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I thought The Stilt said they were doubled?


I think you're confused with other model, GA-990XA has true 8+2 power phases...


----------



## jacqlittle

Maybe I was confused, I read in some places that GA-970A-UD3 (I own it) and GA-990XA-UD3 which is very simmilar design are true 8+2 power phases, but in another places I read they're doubled 4+1 analog phases...

Sorry if I was wrong...


----------



## MrMetaton

Hey everyone.
So i have bought a GA-970A-D3 (Rev 1.0) mobo. Put in it a FX 8320 chip for a reaaally budget build. (The mobo was 25bucks sec hand) Mobo got a custom VRM heatsink. And i made a open bench for it. VRM's cooled with a fan blowing on it too. And also another fan blowing air at the back of the mobo at the CPU-Mosfets area. Currently runing at 4.4Ghz 1.36Vcore and after an hour of Prime95 45C core temp and 56socket temp . I tested games also ofc no game went above that... Stable like hell







No heat issue. Tested everything with infrared thermometer. VRM also at max 45C under load. So no issue at all...
But i faced and currently facing with an interesting thing thoe...
My SSD wroks like ***** by default. But by OC PCIE to 125Mhz... Its working as it should. And i see a performance improve by everything i guess... Scoring higher on tests and benchmarks etc... But in like AMD Overdrive it highlights it as RED AF.







Now whats the deal? What if i OC it to 150? And i know that people saying that. Pcie oc should actually give you sata issues or CPU issues OR GPU issues... But thats the exact opposite i see... I see higher scores and better performance... What is this Pcie speed is?? What am i OC'in like an idiot?! Oc'in something usually means more heat or in that case its not? Should i go upto 150 just to see whats going to happen? Yet i see no data corruption nothing... Its very strange...


----------



## LippyCK

Hi all!
I got GA-970A-DS3P Mbo and Fx-8300 atm im running it at 4.0Ghz with +0,200V increase with regular LLC and that gives 1.3-1.32V in CPU-Z with CM 212 Evo
Im interested if i put my cpu/VRM/northbridge under watter(got some possible cheap combo, arround 80€ for all ) would this MBO be capable for a bit higher OC, something like 4.5ghz with ~1.45v
I tried it with evo but temps are too high.
Guess i lost a bit on silicon lottery cos i need 1.38-1.4v for 4.3Ghz stable(read ppl are doing 4.5-4.7 on those V) but im a bit afraid to run it on those voltages as it is now, since its 4+1 phase mbo, though i did switch thermal pads on VRM with paste and mounted 60mm fan on heatsink to keep temps down.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LippyCK*
> 
> Hi all!
> I got GA-970A-DS3P Mbo and Fx-8300 atm im running it at 4.0Ghz with +0,200V increase with regular LLC and that gives 1.3-1.32V in CPU-Z with CM 212 Evo
> Im interested if i put my cpu/VRM/northbridge under watter(got some possible cheap combo, arround 80€ for all ) would this MBO be capable for a bit higher OC, something like 4.5ghz with ~1.45v
> I tried it with evo but temps are too high.
> Guess i lost a bit on silicon lottery cos i need 1.38-1.4v for 4.3Ghz stable(read ppl are doing 4.5-4.7 on those V) but im a bit afraid to run it on those voltages as it is now, since its 4+1 phase mbo, though i did switch thermal pads on VRM with paste and mounted 60mm fan on heatsink to keep temps down.


Would it not be more affordable to just get a motherboard with 8 phase Vrm? Is there even a waterblock that fits the 970A-DS3P Vrm?


----------



## LippyCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Would it not be more affordable to just get a motherboard with 8 phase Vrm? Is there even a waterblock that fits the 970A-DS3P Vrm?


Might be but im planing to go water anyway and i found rajintek universal block for vrm at 15$ which should fit...i will have to measure it to be sure but i think it should fit.


----------



## jacqlittle

I think like M3TAl, get a better motherboard before a water cooling...

ASUS 970 Pro Gaming/Aura is the way to go actually, not as expensive as many 990 mobo's and better in majority of cases for OC...


----------



## LippyCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> I think like M3TAl, get a better motherboard before a water cooling...
> 
> ASUS 970 Pro Gaming/Aura is the way to go actually, not as expensive as many 990 mobo's and better in majority of cases for OC...


Not worth it cos i will sell this soon anyway if i dont fry it and will go for zen...but till then i wanna try to squeze as much as possible OC on it...but still im not too eager to kill it...thats why im asking ppl who should know a bit more about that mbo than i do.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LippyCK*
> 
> Not worth it cos i will sell this soon anyway if i dont fry it and will go for zen...but till then i wanna try to squeze as much as possible OC on it...but still im not too eager to kill it...thats why im asking ppl who should know a bit more about that mbo than i do.


A high CFM fan pointed directly at the VRM heatsink will cool it pretty much as well as water cooling. I would wait for zen platform before going custom water. Do we even know yet if the hole spacing is the same for the CPU socket on AM4?

According to leaks the hole spacing is different for AM4 so current waterblocks won't fit unless they release brackets for free or a small fee.


----------



## LippyCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> A high CFM fan pointed directly at the VRM heatsink will cool it pretty much as well as water cooling. I would wait for zen platform before going custom water. Do we even know yet if the hole spacing is the same for the CPU socket on AM4?
> 
> According to leaks the hole spacing is different for AM4 so current waterblocks won't fit unless they release brackets for free or a small fee.


Hehe...another thing that dont bug me cos i can easily make my own bracket, backplate and mounts once i have mbo in front of me.








Since its ga-970a owners club i ask what voltages might i expect by doing it cos there might be ppl here with more knowledge aboit what exactly parts were used on this board and what might be its capabilities if i deliver enough cooling...cos 2 different 4+1 phases can give very different currents if one uses ****ty vrm components and other uses top quality stuff...

Thx for trying to help with advices but im already negotiating with some sellers here for CM Eisberg 240l at ~40$ that i plan on moding a bit, found VRM block for 15$ and NB block for 10$ and got some tubings and fittings laing around...so thats 65$ for full WC loop, and i might add one more 240 rad for another 20ish $. I might even mount heatsink from VRM(one thats on mbo now) on back side of the MBO with some thermal pads i have and help them cool from that side too.And i can even mount a 120mm fan on that side to blow on that heatsink. Case dont have those abilities but i have tools to cut and drill it.


----------



## jacqlittle

Do what you want of course, but I think even with a custom water cooling with a 4+1 phase motherboard, you couldn't OC as high as with a motherboard like I recommended in my last post with air cooling only, and probablye with less money. If you go 2nd hand market for water cooling components your could do the same with the motherboard and air cooling, and so I'm sure you get far better results...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Do what you want of course, but I think even with a custom water cooling with a 4+1 phase motherboard, you couldn't OC as high as with a motherboard like I recommended in my last post with air cooling only, and probably with less money. If you go 2nd hand market for water cooling components your could do the same with the motherboard and air cooling, and so I'm sure you get far better results...


You are right of course. It's not only matter of heat but rather amount of energy VRM can control, heat is only result of trying to use too much energy from a limited source and cooling it can get you just so far. It may not actually burn but neither it will provide much more than it's designed for.


----------



## LippyCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> You are right of course. It's not only matter of heat but rather amount of energy VRM can control, heat is only result of trying to use too much energy from a limited source and cooling it can get you just so far. It may not actually burn but neither it will provide much more than it's designed for.


Yeah i know mbo with 4+1 phase wont give much thats why im asking how far i can push it...bios will allow me +0.6v increase what would bring it to ~1.8v and im pretty sure that would fry it on longer run...on stock cpu-z reports voltages bethween 1.1v and high as 1.5v.
Im not buying water to get better OC, im buying it cos i want it.
I would buy used mbo with 8+2 but its very hard to find something like that in croatia. Cheapest i can find arround here is ga-970a-ud3p and thats 100$.
Im interested if its safe to run 24/7 1.5v on ga-970a-ds3p if i can cool it, cos im pretty sure i can keep it in safe temp range.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LippyCK*
> 
> Yeah i know mbo with 4+1 phase wont give much thats why im asking how far i can push it...bios will allow me +0.6v increase what would bring it to ~1.8v and im pretty sure that would fry it on longer run...on stock cpu-z reports voltages bethween 1.1v and high as 1.5v.
> Im not buying water to get better OC, im buying it cos i want it.
> I would buy used mbo with 8+2 but its very hard to find something like that in croatia. Cheapest i can find arround here is ga-970a-ud3p and thats 100$.
> Im interested if its safe to run 24/7 1.5v on ga-970a-ds3p if i can cool it, cos im pretty sure i can keep it in safe temp range.


That one has digital VRM and should be able to stand up to a good OC on FX8300.


----------



## LippyCK

Im not sure if you ppl are trolling me or my english is that bad.
So lets try this again...
MBO i have is GA-970A-DS3P
No im not gonna buy new mbo for crappy FX 2 months before Zen is coming out.
Im buying water cooling cos i want water cooling not to get better overclock but just cos i want it.
But since i will buy it i want to squeze max OC that i can from it without frying MBO in few weeks.

What i want to know is if i can keep VRM at 70°C both on chips and back of the MBO so i get more or less max power efficiency that VRM can provide what are max voltages i can push it. Or what would be max power consumption in Watts it can be pushed to.


----------



## tashcz

Yes it can withstand 4.5GHz and 1.56V, I've ran it like that for months. No VRM's can't be cooled by air BY ANY MEANS on that motherboard. Expect instability.

Trust me, I've used it like that.


----------



## LippyCK

Hi all!

Still running on CM Evo 212,decided to try disabling 2 cores on it and push to 4.5Ghz and bump voltage pretty high.

IBT4.5GHz6CoreSucces.PNG 309k .PNG file


MBO.PNG 23k .PNG file


RAM.PNG 27k .PNG file


I will have to try with lower voltages and hope for stability.

Anyone can calculate how much power is this using set up as it is?
Im not sure if droping from 8 to 6 cores lowered any power consumption so info would be nice!

And im interrested in temps and voltages in hwinfo marked with "?"
I wrote for some that i think they are, for some i think they are maybe coded in bios for some better mbo with those sensors, thats why they show constant reading since no actual sensor is connected.
Info would be nice.

Oh yeah and...i have fx 8300 cos it was 10$ more than 6300 and much cheaper than 20,50 or 70 variants of both...
Im not doing stuff that would pull all 8 cores so i can get by with 6 just fine atm.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LippyCK*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Still running on CM Evo 212,decided to try disabling 2 cores on it and push to 4.5Ghz and bump voltage pretty high.
> 
> IBT4.5GHz6CoreSucces.PNG 309k .PNG file
> 
> 
> MBO.PNG 23k .PNG file
> 
> 
> RAM.PNG 27k .PNG file
> 
> 
> I will have to try with lower voltages and hope for stability.
> 
> Anyone can calculate how much power is this using set up as it is?
> Im not sure if droping from 8 to 6 cores lowered any power consumption so info would be nice!
> 
> And im interrested in temps and voltages in hwinfo marked with "?"
> I wrote for some that i think they are, for some i think they are maybe coded in bios for some better mbo with those sensors, thats why they show constant reading since no actual sensor is connected.
> Info would be nice.
> 
> Oh yeah and...i have fx 8300 cos it was 10$ more than 6300 and much cheaper than 20,50 or 70 variants of both...
> Im not doing stuff that would pull all 8 cores so i can get by with 6 just fine atm.


In theory you have 25% less cores so maybe 25% reduction? And that is assuming all 8 cores were loaded 100%. Really I have no idea. Back when I was running an FX-8350 with an AX860i PSU I could of got at least some ball park power consumption numbers (people say the power draw readings are not very accurate).


----------



## tashcz

In theory, yes, in practice, actually no, you'd probably get less than 10%. I can try a stress test and report in a few minutes with more accurate results, all at 4.75GHz. Wattmeter's always plugged in on the PC.


----------



## LippyCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> In theory, yes, in practice, actually no, you'd probably get less than 10%. I can try a stress test and report in a few minutes with more accurate results, all at 4.75GHz. Wattmeter's always plugged in on the PC.


Yeah i think its quite less than 25% too.please if you can give some readings so i have better insight on what i pull.
Btw tweaked that OC a bit, 21x multi, 213mhz BUS gives me 4.47ghz with 1.47v on load.

And i asked gigabyte about what this mbo can take, their answer was i will have to test it myself. And they say mbo can take up to 105°C on VRM but with possible stability issues. Keep it under 75°C and should be stable.


----------



## tashcz

I stand corrected.

Running 8 cores on IBT AVX used a whooping 406.2W at peak, while using 6 cores, it peaked at 335W. My system idles at ~95W. So yeah, seems like there is a temperature improvement. If you want I can do more tests. This is all done on 4.75GHz.


----------



## tashcz

Using a OC'd GTX970, in FireStrike, I get 9900pts, while using 6 cores, I get 9322pts. If it means something.


----------



## LippyCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Using a OC'd GTX970, in FireStrike, I get 9900pts, while using 6 cores, I get 9322pts. If it means something.


Thx, this helps a bit...yeah, judging from your readings power draw droped about 20%.depends on how much rest of system draws under ibt load...i calculated about 120w for rest and about 280w for cpu for your oc with 8 cores and around 215w with 6 cores.
Maybe my math is a bit off but it should be somewhere in that range. So im guessing at 4.5Ghz/6cores mine should draw arround 200w on 150w rated MBO. With good cooling shouldnt be such a big deal for it.


----------



## tashcz

Well that is correct, but I still think it's better to sacrifice 200MHz or so than 2 CPU cores. You'd be amazed by the difference between power usage from 4.75GHz and 4.4GHz, or if you go 4.2GHz it's like double the usage. After 4.5GHz it mostly goes up by 50-70W per 100MHz, and in the range of 4.0 - 4.4GHz it's only 20-30W.


----------



## LippyCK

Yeah, i would agree with you, its better to sacrifice 200mhz on OC than 2 cores...but that still drops me down to 6 cores and thats more than im using atm at least. Im not doing renderings or stuff that can effectivly pull 8 cores...mostly its gaming and some light picture and video editing and i can get by with 6 stronger cores on those tasks than 8 weaker...


----------



## LippyCK

Those temps seam too good to be true...i have contact probe taped on back side of mbo on VRM and max it reached in that 50 min was 65°C with very limited airflow there, if i add fan there temps will go much lower.
Im running fx 8300 on 6 cores on GA-970A-DS3P with Coolermaster eisberg 240l with pump on 7v and push/pull comb on rad with Arctic Cooling F12 1350rpm running on max speed constantly.
Room temp is 20-23°C and im running Win 10. Same temps are in CoreTemp,hwmonitor and hwinfo...i will try aida later.

Is it possible that something messed up with temp readings?
Locking it to 6 Cores maybe?
Or win 10 and those programs?
As you can see on hwinfo i lost cpu usage per core and overall usage part is messed up, coretemp and hwmonitor do show each core usage and went on 100% on all 6 cores under IBT.


----------



## LippyCK

9+ hours of P95, lowered FSB from 213 to 210, lowered vcore by 0.02v, ram V for 0.01v and nb V for 0.02V.I still think ram voltage is too high for that frequency, i will have to test it.






Few pic as it looks like atm, it sits on that shelf in the corner of the room and waiting some more parts to arive, then components will be mounted on shelf and closed with glass doors.
Those little fans on nb and vrm will be replaced with 2x120mm fans mounted above mbo to help cool gpu backplate and mbo, one 120mm fan behind mbo to cool vrm/cpu section. Hope it wont take too long to finish it.
Oh yeah, and blood red fluid from ekwb in loop ?


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

Hey guys, are any of you having issues pushing your OC higher because of 8gb ram?

After I've installed a new pair of Corsair Vengeance 8gb sticks, I cant run a stable OC at 4.3Ghz anymore nor can I push it past 4.2Ghz. Prime95 blend test always fails. It's rock solid at 4.2Ghz.

With my old ram (4GB 1300mhz Crucial Ballistix 2x2) I was able to push my OC up to 4.5Ghz by just upping the vcore. Now with the new sticks, the more I increase the vcore, the less stable it gets (fails P95 or restarts sooner).

Heres my setup when its stable:

GA-970A-UD3 Rev. 1.0
BIOS F7
FX 6300 OCed at 4.2Ghz, 1.387V in Bios, 1.33 idle/1.3 load in CPUZ
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (8x2) 1600mhz
Windows 7 ult
Antec 620 PSU

Temps are good. CPU socket is around 45C.
c1e, c6 APM all disabled, except CnQ that has worked fine with 4.3Ghz+ in the past.

Normally I'd be able to run 4.3Ghz at this voltage and go higher if I up the vcore, but with the new ram its not stable and I cant up the voltage to raise my OC.

I've tried lowering the ram speed down to 1333 and under but prime95 still fails.

Corsair Vengeance is set at 10-10-10-27 Command Rate: 2T

I've tried to use the profile1 as well as inputting defaults in manually. Memtest86 passes both sticks tested individually.

8GB sticks arent on the memory supported list, so is it just not fully compatible in terms of OCing?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Unless you are overclocking FSB, RAM shouldn't have anything to do with OCing CPU.


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

My guess is that there might be some incompatibility that affects the stability of the system. Not so much that the ram is affecting my cpu OCs.

I'm gonna buy some 4GB sticks and see how that goes.

Is anyone running 8gb sticks with an OCed cpu on this board?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthungrymonkee*
> 
> My guess is that there might be some incompatibility that affects the stability of the system. Not so much that the ram is affecting my cpu OCs.
> 
> I'm gonna buy some 4GB sticks and see how that goes.
> 
> Is anyone running 8gb sticks with an OCed cpu on this board?


I do, one stick of Kingston 1866 MHz, 8GB OCed (by FSB) to 1912MHz. FX6350 is at 4.82GHz. Multiplier at 24.5 and FSB at 205MHz.


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

Fixed it...just needed to bump up the CPU NB voltage a tad. Guess the IMC just needed a little more juice to sustain the higher OC.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthungrymonkee*
> 
> Fixed it...just needed to bump up the CPU NB voltage a tad. Guess the IMC just needed a little more juice to sustain the higher OC.


Was going to mention trying that.... but it was about 4am so went to bed instead. Typically running 4 sticks vs 2 stresses IMC more, maybe 2x8GB vs 2x2GB does as well.


----------



## Hiv359

Sup guys, im looking for a f8a bios for my ud3 1.2, can some1 help me and maybe share the file? Cause gigabyte have deleted it from their website.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> Sup guys, im looking for a f8a bios for my ud3 1.2, can some1 help me and maybe share the file? Cause gigabyte have deleted it from their website.[/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> Sup guys, im looking for a f8a bios for my ud3 1.2, can some1 help me and maybe share the file? Cause gigabyte have deleted it from their website.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have v1.2 and need F8a BIOS ?? All BIOS versions on the site show only letters. http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4001#bios
> I have F8 (no a ) for my v1.1.
Click to expand...


----------



## IRobot23

Need help!
GA-990XA-UD3 after "wrong" installation of WIFI CARD (PCIe) motherboard does not have any power.
So he installed PCIe WIFI into PCIe 16x. It worked fine untill he shut down PC, after that Motherboard has no power!

It only shows light from USB (Keyboard,mouse)
- CPU/GPU fans does not spin after pushing startup button. Nothing was changed from last startup, expect PCie Wifi Adaper was installed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Wi-Fi-Express-Adapter-PCE-AC56/dp/B00JNA337K"



What is wrong? How to fix it?
Basically he tried everything, different PSU, GPU, re-attaching everything including CPU.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Need help!
> GA-990XA-UD3 after "wrong" installation of WIFI CARD (PCIe) motherboard does not have any power.
> So he installed PCIe WIFI into PCIe 16x. It worked fine untill he shut down PC, after that Motherboard has no power!
> 
> It only shows light from USB (Keyboard,mouse)
> - CPU/GPU fans does not spin after pushing startup button. Nothing was changed from last startup, expect PCie Wifi Adaper was installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Wi-Fi-Express-Adapter-PCE-AC56/dp/B00JNA337K"
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong? How to fix it?
> Basically he tried everything, different PSU, GPU, re-attaching everything including CPU.


ClearCMOS?


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> ClearCMOS?


Already tried.
Same goes for battery, ram, gpu, psu.


----------



## M3TAl

Sounds like a dead board







. One of my UD3 boards died 2-3 months ago for no apparent reason and it took the 8350 with it.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Sounds like a dead board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of my UD3 boards died 2-3 months ago for no apparent reason and it took the 8350 with it.


I know. Its not mine actually, but I really want to help this guy. Its very interesting that it does not even start...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Sounds like a dead board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of my UD3 boards died 2-3 months ago for no apparent reason and it took the 8350 with it.


That's 99% VRM failure. A mosfet died, the CPU got overvolted and instafried.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> That's 99% VRM failure. A mosfet died, the CPU got overvolted and instafried.


It must have died while off because I was putting it together, turned it on no issues then turned it off. Went to dinner, came back, and it never booted again. Spent days trying to fix it. 955 didn't work in there. 8350 didn't work in the other UD3 board. Different psus, memory. Running it in the case, on the Mobo box. She's dead Jim.

That board became really flaky after watercooling with it for over a year. That's why I upgraded to this excellent 4790K.


----------



## Willpower2000

Recently got a pair of headphones, the Philips Fidelio X2. Superb pair of headphones that are still incredibly easy to power fully - well, apparently not with the GA-970a-UD3. 100% volume is like 30% volume on the MacBook Pro. Seriously. A pair of Marshalls headphones work pretty fine, 100% volume sounds perfect in terms of volume but it shouldn't have to max it out just to sound good enough. 100% should be inaudibly loud, you know what I mean? And it should be good at like 50 or 60%. But these Fidelios aren't even loud enough at 100%. What could be wrong? Something in software, or maybe even just a hardware fault? Thinking about getting a DAC but that costs just as much as the headphones themselves so I'm trying to fix it as much I can before doing that.


----------



## CravinR1

I don't understand the problems getting to 4.5 with these boards. See sig


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

Those headphones should be loud enough at 100. I'm using some Fostex headphones with higher impedance than that and its plenty loud. Try updating the drivers or crank up the max volume lvls in software or something.

If that doesn't work you should be getting a headphone amplifier not a DAC.

good luck.


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

On my attempt to shoot for a higher overclock (4.4Ghz +), I was able to run prime95 blend for over 14hrs. Unigene and 3dmark benchmarks ran fine, but when I tried to run WEI, it just rebooted towards the end of the CPU assessment.

Does this mean my overclock is unstable or is WEI glitchy?

@ 4.3Ghz WEI runs fine.

Its just surprising to me that I was able to run P95 blend for 14+ hrs and cant run WEI for the 1m it takes to assess CPU performance.


----------



## MishelLngelo

WEI is useless anyway and it's results (or errors) are purely SW. Shouldn't have anything to do with HW. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

I figured out the problem...my overclock was just not stable. 14+ hours on P95 blend was ok but it failed OCCT in under 30 sec.
Gonna fix my overclock. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthungrymonkee*
> 
> I figured out the problem...my overclock was just not stable. 14+ hours on P95 blend was ok but it failed OCCT in under 30 sec.
> Gonna fix my overclock. Thanks for the help.


P95 is not very suitable for AMD, Few rounds of AOD stability test is quite enough for any practical purposes.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthungrymonkee*
> 
> I figured out the problem...my overclock was just not stable. 14+ hours on P95 blend was ok but it failed OCCT in under 30 sec.
> Gonna fix my overclock. Thanks for the help.


Use IBT AVX from the OP here (under Additional Software).


----------



## Butthungrymonkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Use IBT AVX from the OP here (under Additional Software).


Thanks! What stress level and how many iterations would you suggest?


----------



## Willpower2000

Forgot to say DAC/amp, getting the Dragonfly Black since it's the only one that exists in Sweden at my budget, and it's apparently pretty great anyways.

Yeah, don't know what's wrong, pretty sure it's updated to the latest BIOS (updated it
shortly after summer so I could play MGSV). Software is all at max in every possible way, guess it must be faulty, idk.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthungrymonkee*
> 
> Thanks! What stress level and how many iterations would you suggest?


I always used 20 runs on very high and never experienced instability. Watch your temps!


----------



## LippyCK

Hi all!
Does anyone have GA-990X-Gaming SLI mbo?
Im interested in buying it, so was wandering what are dimensions of VRM and northbridge heatsinks and hole distance on same ones.
I already have waterblocks that fit on my GA-970A-DS3P which i bought very cheap so i would like to reuse them on that 990x mbo. Judging by the pictures those heatsinks look same.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LippyCK*
> 
> Hi all!
> Does anyone have GA-990X-Gaming SLI mbo?
> Im interested in buying it, so was wandering what are dimensions of VRM and northbridge heatsinks and hole distance on same ones.
> I already have waterblocks that fit on my GA-970A-DS3P which i bought very cheap so i would like to reuse them on that 990x mbo. Judging by the pictures those heatsinks look same.


I've never touched that board and can't say with 100% certainty but if you compare the placement/spacing of the screws to the 990FXA-UD3 they look close to identical.

However I can say with 100% certainty the hole spacing on the 970A/990X/990FXA-UD3's are 88mm. I have some old EK blocks that are 88mm spacing and used them on the 990FXA-UD3 (dead now) and am actually about to attempt using it on a backup rig (970A-UD3).

http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3894/5499_big.jpg
http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/5774/20160308142146_big.png


----------



## LippyCK

I asked Gigabyte about dimensions of heatsinks.
This is what i got from them with notice that this is only thing they can share thats not clasified and that any change on MBO will void warranty.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LippyCK*
> 
> I asked Gigabyte about dimensions of heatsinks.
> This is what i got from them with notice that this is only thing they can share thats not clasified and that any change on MBO will void warranty.


It shows 89.2 spacing hole to hole, close enough to 88


----------



## Timbo-42

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone on here has ever had their hands on a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 Ultra (rev. 1.0) ? I am in the market for a new motherboard that will overclock a Phenom ii 965 be c3 really well. I may even get an fx 8 core when prices go down a bit. The board is very nice, from what I can see, and I really like that they advertise using all solid Japanese caps. I also really like the steel reinforced express lanes, as my current Motherboard has a shorted main express lane....I think my video card has too much weight. I was thinking about a Sabretooth, but they are too costly, for this old of a platform. This would be my first Gigabyte motherboard.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timbo-42*
> 
> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone on here has ever had their hands on a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 Ultra (rev. 1.0) ? I am in the market for a new motherboard that will overclock a Phenom ii 965 be c3 really well. I may even get an fx 8 core when prices go down a bit. The board is very nice, from what I can see, and I really like that they advertise using all solid Japanese caps. I also really like the steel reinforced express lanes, as my current Motherboard has a shorted main express lane....I think my video card has too much weight. I was thinking about a Sabretooth, but they are too costly, for this old of a platform. This would be my first Gigabyte motherboard.


Mine is v1.1 and I used to run 965Be at 4.2GHz for short time before I got FX 6350.


----------



## Timbo-42

Right now I have a Asus M5A97 LE2.0, my 965 is running at 3.9 stable on just the multiplier, and auto voltage, but 3.9 is my limit. If I take it up to 4.0, it is not stable in any configuration I have tried.


----------



## MishelLngelo

My 965 is C0 stepping, maybe that's why was OCing good.


----------



## Timbo-42

The model I have, is supposed to be the best overclocking version, C3, from what I understand. I know my motherboard is the problem, it only has a 4+2 power phase, and had no factory heat-sink on the vrm. Before I overclocked it, I installed heat-sinks on the vrm, and installed a fan blowing right on them, and I think that allowed me to get where I'm at, but this motherboard isn't good for overclocking, it cannot handle the voltage needed. I think the Gigabyte I was inquiring about would get me much more.


----------



## MishelLngelo

No, smaller the number, better it's binned.


----------



## Timbo-42

I guess I'm confused then, I have read numerous threads saying that the revision c3 stepping is superior to the c2, as in more room for overclocking, while consuming less power. But I can find no info on versions c0 or c1.


----------



## jacqlittle

Don't trust him, there are only C2 & C3 revisions, and the best (in general) for OC'ing are the C3, that are the lastest and better binned (in general)


----------



## Timbo-42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Don't trust him, there are only C2 & C3 revisions, and the best (in general) for OC'ing are the C3, that are the lastest and better binned (in general)


This Is exactly what I understand, from the research I have done


----------



## sdgo

I recently upgrade my CPU from FX-4100 to FX-8370E, my HD6950 to GTX-1060GT OC and put 2 more memory modules, I just want to CPU stay at 4.2Ghz.

I manage to fix the CPu speed, but at 3.8Ghz, any higher clock result in blue screen.
Someone Overclock this CPU in this mobo?


----------



## LippyCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdgo*
> 
> I recently upgrade my CPU from FX-4100 to FX-8370E, my HD6950 to GTX-1060GT OC and put 2 more memory modules, I just want to CPU stay at 4.2Ghz.
> 
> I manage to fix the CPu speed, but at 3.8Ghz, any higher clock result in blue screen.
> Someone Overclock this CPU in this mobo?


What mobo exactly? And you need to raise voltage on it,turn off turbo and power saving stuff. There are quite a few guides on how to OC those cpus...every vishera is pretty much same cpu they just come with different numbers of cores and stock frequencys and voltages so any vishera/buldozer guide should work.


----------



## sdgo

GA-970A-UD3, past a lot of time since my last Overclock, in fact my poor but loyal FX-4100 was at 4.5Ghz in that mobo, but I did that in 2012, hell I don't even remember what lunch yesterday.

I manage to set the memory modules to work together (Kingstons are 1600 CL9 and Mushkin are 1600 CL11) so I set CL10 to all.

I turn off the turbo function, don´t turn off the power saving function yet, I'm at work right now, when I come back at home will try again.


----------



## LippyCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdgo*
> 
> GA-970A-UD3, past a lot of time since my last Overclock, in fact my poor but loyal FX-4100 was at 4.5Ghz in that mobo, but I did that in 2012, hell I don't even remember what lunch yesterday.
> 
> I manage to set the memory modules to work together (Kingstons are 1600 CL9 and Mushkin are 1600 CL11) so I set CL10 to all.
> 
> I turn off the turbo function, don´t turn off the power saving function yet, I'm at work right now, when I come back at home will try again.


That mobo should be ok for it, im guessing you will need about 1.35v for stable 4.2ghz


----------



## sdgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LippyCK*
> 
> That mobo should be ok for it, im guessing you will need about 1.35v for stable 4.2ghz


EDIT: Alright, was able to set the CPU at 4.2Ghz but the Vcore only with a small rise of 0.75 (CPU was stable at 3.8Ghz with stock Vcore), during Prime 95 test temps rise till 72º in a very hot day (*34ºCelsius ambient and we only have a cuple hot days at year, the rest are very cold).

*Note that today is the hottest day in the year, and probably don't see another day like this till next year.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdgo*
> 
> EDIT: Alright, was able to set the CPU at 4.2Ghz but the Vcore only with a small rise of 0.75 (CPU was stable at 3.8Ghz with stock Vcore), during Prime 95 test temps rise till 72º in a very hot day (*34ºCelsius ambient and we only have a cuple hot days at year, the rest are very cold).
> 
> *Note that today is the hottest day in the year, and probably don't see another day like this till next year.


Did you say you run 4 sticks of ram now? This can require some extra cpu-nb voltage as 4 sticks stress the IMC more.


----------



## sdgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Did you say you run 4 sticks of ram now? This can require some extra cpu-nb voltage as 4 sticks stress the IMC more.


Yes, all 4 are socketed now, what do you recomend? Actually 2 modules are undertiming and 2 overtiming
Old Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz CL9
New Mushkin 1600Mhz CL11

All set at CL10 (at CL9 the system won't start)


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdgo*
> 
> Yes, all 4 are socketed now, what do you recomend? Actually 2 modules are undertiming and 2 overtiming
> Old Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz CL9
> New Mushkin 1600Mhz CL11
> 
> All set at CL10 (at CL9 the system won't start)


You could start with 2 sticks of ram and see what vcore you can get the system stable with at 4.2 GHz. Then add 4 sticks and if it's no longer stable that would likely point to needing some cpu-nb voltage instead of increased vcore.

As far as mixing completely different ram, that may or may not cause issues, not an expert in that. Some people are strongly against it and recommend only buying a matched 4x4 set. I say try it for yourself and see what works.







. In the past I used a crucial 1866 + mushkin 1866 set with my 8350 no issues, YMMV.


----------



## barrubba

I'm testing [email protected]
Here some test with ibt:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gtKKYIz7VcgXQt8FtK-e0G0mNix6GPlXvLWpe-WhENM/edit?usp=sharing

Is it normal I have to raise so much vcore? And still working on 4.4?
I've Disabled every energy stuff (maybe CnQ can remain on?).
What's your advice?
I'll use pc for 3d rendering and I'm very nervous seeing old [email protected] go faster in comparison to [email protected]!


----------



## barrubba

Sorry but the previous test was made with only six core...I've see that only today..I've solved, anyway i must re do all test?
Or you can give some tip even based on wrong cpu core test?


----------



## tashcz

Ofcourse you need to redo the test. Its a test we all use.


----------



## M3TAl

What happens if you put a CPU not on the support list (such as 9370/9590) in these boards? Was thinking about picking up a used 9370 or 9590 for fun and see how high an OC it can do on custom water. My board VRM, and NB are on custom water so not too worried about temps there.

The 8350 in it currently is being extremely finicky and seems to be dying.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Same thing as when doing extreme OC with 8350. Lots and lots of heat !!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Same thing as when doing extreme OC with 8350. Lots and lots of heat !!


The heat isn't a problem, just didn't know if the BIOS would have an issue considering it doesn't know what a 9370/9590 is.


----------



## alfdib

Has anyone tried to install an M.2 Socket M SSD Hard Disk via adapters on PCIexpress sockets on our motherboard?
Example:
SSD: Crucial P1 1 TB CT1000P1SSD8 Internal SSD Up to 2000 MB/s, 3D NAND, NVMe, PCIe, M.2
Adapter: 6amLifestyle M2 NVME PCIe Adapter SSD x16 PCI Express 3.0 with Aluminum Heat Sink Support PCIe x4 x8 x16 Slot M.2 PCIe Nvme M Key SSD 2230 2242 2260 2280
( find everything about the Amazon forest )

I would like to do it to put a secondary SSD (for the Boot I keep a SSD Sata 3 already in place and that doesn't give me problems as a boot).
When I play some games with old not SSD HD it takes too long to load and I fall asleep waiting ;-)
Do you think it is feasible or would it risk like to be not recognized by the BIOS as being on the PICExpress as an HD?

Thanks


----------



## M3TAl

Never tried it. Do you already have the M.2? If not then why not just get a 2nd regular SSD?


----------



## alfdib

Because the M. 2 SSD are the future and also they go much much faster then Sata SSD. The price is even little cheaper...


----------



## M3TAl

True but I still end up getting a regular ole SSD when I need more space. Fast enough for me.


----------



## Dilet

xd_1771 said:


> *UPDATE - 22 Oct. 2012*
> *The latest beta BIOS versions should add support for the new Vishera FX processor! See below for information*
> *The boards without VRM cooling (970A-D3 rev 1.0/1.1/1.2, 970A-DS3) have NOT been updated for 125W 8-core Vishera FX processors*
> 
> *Blue rules!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Gigabyte 990X and 970 chipset board owners, here you may discuss your experiences, problems, or whatever you see fit for discussion, as well as find out the latest news and information about your board. For everyone else, you are welcome to join us too!! Without further ado, I would like to now welcome everyone to the GA-990XA/970A-Series Owners Thread/Club.*
> 
> This owners thread/club concerns the Gigabyte 990X and 970 chipset boards board released so far: the *Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3*, the *GA-970A-UD3*, the *GA-970A-D3* and the *GA-970A-DS3*.
> 
> *http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3901][CLICK HERE][/URL]* for the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 CPU model support list
> *http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3907][CLICK HERE][/URL]* for the Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 CPU model support list
> *http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3908][CLICK HERE][/URL]* for the Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 CPU model support list
> *http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4122][CLICK HERE][/URL]* for the Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 CPU model support list
> 
> Board specifications:
> 
> *http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901]Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3[/URL]*
> 
> 
> *AM3+ socket*
> Support for 32nm AMD FX-Series 4-core, 6-core and 8-core processors (Bulldozer and Piledriver core)
> Support for AM3 Phenom II and Athlon II processors
> 
> *8+2 phase power/VRM* with heatsink cooling, and 140W CPU TDP support
> *4x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets* supporting up to 32GB of dual channel memory
> Native support for DDR3 at 1066, 1333, 1600 and 1866 Mhz; can support higher mhz through overclocking
> *AMD 990X* northbridge chipset and *AMD SB950* southbridge chipset
> *Support for AMD CrossfireX and nVidia SLI* at 8x-8x using PCIEX16 and PCIEX8 slots
> Support for 6 SATA6GB/s devices, as well as RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID10 and JBOD
> Up to 14 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (8 ports on back panel, and up to 6 through internal USB)
> Up to 4 USB 3.0/2.0 ports (2 on back panel, 2 through internal header)
> 
> Integrated Realtek RTL8111E LAN
> Integrated Realtek ALC889 HD audio
> Up to 7.1 channels
> Support for S/PDIF out
> Support for Dolby Home Theatre
> 
> Expansion slots:
> All PCI-E Express slots conform to the PCI-E 2.0 standard
> 1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x16 (reverts to x8 in CrossfireX/SLI mode)
> 1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x8 (when used)
> 1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x4
> 2x PCI-E x1 slots
> 2x PCI slots
> 
> *ATX Form Factor*; 30.5CM x 24.4CM
> *Rev 3.0 boards have UEFI support with dual UEFI BIOS*
> 
> *http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3907]Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3[/URL]*
> 
> 
> *AM3+ socket*
> Support for 32nm AMD FX-Series 4-core, 6-core and 8-core processors (Bulldozer and Piledriver core)
> Support for existing AM3 Phenom II and Athlon II processors
> 
> *8+2 phase power/VRM* with heatsink cooling, and 140W CPU TDP support
> *4x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets* supporting up to 32GB of dual channel memory
> Native support for DDR3 at 1066, 1333, 1600 and 1866 Mhz; can support higher mhz through overclocking
> *AMD 970* northbridge chipset and *AMD SB950* southbridge chipset
> *Support for AMD CrossfireX* at 16X and 4X using PCIEX16 and PCIEX4 slots**
> Support for 6 SATA6GB/s devices, as well as RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID10 and JBOD
> Up to 14 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (8 ports on back panel, and up to 6 through internal USB)
> Up to 4 USB 3.0/2.0 ports (2 on back panel, 2 through internal header)
> Please note that a 4x PCI-E link will bottleneck graphics cards more powerful than an HD 5770/6770
> 
> Integrated Realtek RTL8111E LAN
> Integrated Realtek ALC889 HD audio
> Up to 7.1 channels
> Support for S/PDIF out
> Support for Dolby Home Theatre
> 
> Expansion slots:
> All PCI-E Express slots conform to the PCI-E 2.0 standard
> 1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x16
> 1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x4
> 2x PCI-E x1 slots
> 2x PCI slots
> 
> *ATX Form Factor*; 30.5CM x 24.4CM
> *Rev 3.0 boards have UEFI support with dual UEFI BIOS*
> 
> *http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3908]Gigabyte GA-970A-D3[/URL]*
> 
> 
> *AM3+ socket*
> Support for 32nm AMD FX-Series 4-core, 6-core and 8-core processors (Bulldozer and Piledriver core)
> Support for AM3 Phenom II and Athlon II processors
> 
> *4+1 phase power/VRM* with *no cooling*, and 140W CPU TDP support except FX-83XX (a notice about VRMs: it is highly recommended you ensure VRMs are cooled when overclocking any high wattage processor. For more info http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/943109-about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-125w.html]see here[/URL] and the notation in the questions & answers section below)
> *NEW - Rev 1.3, 1.4, 3.0 GA-970-D3 have VRM heatsink cooling installed*
> *4x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets* supporting up to 32GB of dual channel memory
> Native support for DDR3 at 1066, 1333, 1600 and 1866 Mhz; can support higher mhz through overclocking
> *AMD 970* northbridge chipset and *AMD SB950* southbridge chipset
> *Support for AMD CrossfireX* at 16X and 4X using PCIEX16 and PCIEX4 slots**
> Support for 6 SATA6GB/s devices, as well as RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID10 and JBOD
> Up to 14 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (8 ports on back panel, and up to 6 through internal USB)
> Up to 4 USB 3.0/2.0 ports (2 on back panel, 2 through internal header)
> Please note that a 4x PCI-E link will bottleneck graphics cards more powerful than an HD 5770/6770
> 
> Integrated Realtek RTL8111E LAN
> Integrated Realtek ALC889 HD audio
> Up to 7.1 channels
> Support for S/PDIF out
> Support for Dolby Home Theatre
> 
> Expansion slots:
> All PCI-E Express slots conform to the PCI-E 2.0 standard
> 1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x16
> 1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x4
> 2x PCI-E x1 slots
> 2x PCI slots
> 
> *ATX Form Factor*; 30.5CM x 24.4CM
> *Rev 3.0 boards have UEFI support with dual UEFI BIOS*
> 
> *http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4122#bios]Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3[/URL]*
> 
> 
> *AM3+ socket*
> Support for 32nm AMD FX-Series 4-core, 6-core and 8-core processors (Bulldozer and Piledriver core)
> Support for existing AM3 Phenom II and Athlon II processors
> 
> *4+1 phase power/VRM* with *no cooling*, and 140W CPU TDP support except FX-83XX (a notice about VRMs: it is highly recommended you ensure VRMs are cooled when overclocking any high wattage processor. For more info http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/943109-about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-125w.html]see here[/URL] and the notation in the questions & answers section below)
> *Gigabyte Ultra Durable 4 Classic PCB*
> 
> *4x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets* supporting up to 32GB of dual channel memory
> Native support for DDR3 at 1066, 1333, 1600 and 1866 Mhz; can support higher mhz through overclocking
> *AMD 970* northbridge chipset and *AMD SB950* southbridge chipset
> *Support for AMD CrossfireX* at 16X and 4X using PCIEX16 and PCIEX4 slots**
> Support for 6 SATA6GB/s devices, as well as RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID10 and JBOD
> Up to 14 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (8 ports on back panel, and up to 6 through internal USB)
> Up to 4 USB 3.0/2.0 ports (2 on back panel, 2 through internal header)
> Please note that a 4x PCI-E link will bottleneck graphics cards more powerful than an HD 5770/6770
> 
> Integrated Realtek RTL8111E LAN
> Integrated Realtek ALC889 HD audio
> Up to 7.1 channels
> Support for S/PDIF out
> Support for Dolby Home Theatre
> 
> Expansion slots:
> All PCI-E Express slots conform to the PCI-E 2.0 standard
> 1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x16
> 1x PCI-E x16 slot running at x4
> 2x PCI-E x1 slots
> 2x PCI slots
> 
> *ATX Form Factor*; 30.5CM x 24.4CM
> *Rev 3.0 boards have UEFI support with dual UEFI BIOS*
> 
> Members list
> 
> People who want to submit for membership to the GA-990XA/970A-Series Owners Thread/Club may do so at *https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHhGeXNUYWdPRkhvYU4ycjRVRk5iTXc6MQ][CLICK HERE][/URL]* to visit the submit form. *To be a verified owner (highlighted in orange), you must have a CPU-Z validation link, and must prove that your validation is stable (if overclocked) by providing a screenshot regarding stability in the thread. The screenshot may feature either Prime95 after minimum 3 hours, IntelBurn or LinX after 20 passes on high, or OCCT for 30 minutes.*
> 
> As a unique feature of this club, we are allowing you to submit your info as a "future" owner, in case you have upgrade plans to a GA-990XA or GA-970A Series motherboard.. *However, we ask that all "future" owners ask for inclusion into the spreadsheet by posting in the main thread and not using the submit form.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GA-970A-UD3 unboxing on privatepinky channel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useful tools & tweaks
> *Overclocking and monitoring tools*
> 
> 
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_overdrive.aspx]AMD Overdrive[/URL] - Software overclocking and monitoring. *NOTICE: It is recommend that permanent overclocking be done in the BIOS, not with software!*
> 
> *Monitoring tools*
> 
> 
> http://www.askvg.com/how-to-get-system-hardware-information-and-monitor-system-health-in-windows/]HWiNFO[/URL] - A free, fully featured, and all around useful tool for viewing and monitoring system information. It has similar features as CPU-Z, HWMonitor, and EVEREST/AIDA64. It shows detailed information about motherboard, CPU, GPU, RAM, BIOS, hard disk drives, etc. It can be used in any Windows version above Windows 2000 or DOS, and comes in a portable version.
> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php]CPU-Z[/URL] - View important system specs such as CPU speed/details, motherboard, memory, graphics.. etc
> http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php]HWMonitor[/URL] - View voltages, temperatures, and control your PWM fans.
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/]CoreTemp[/URL] - Accurate CPU temperature monitor. Also download the http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=6d0dadcf-d7f1-4fa0-bf87-bbdb7c47183c]CoreTemp desktop gadget[/URL] for Windows!
> http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php]SpeedFan[/URL] - Tool to control PWM fans - can also monitor temperatures.
> 
> *Stability testing tools*
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835]IntelBurnTest[/URL]/http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=201670]LinX[/URL] - Short, stressful linpack-based tools - great for testing CPU stability. Notice: Usually runs hotter than other stability tests.
> http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/]Prime95[/URL] - A well-accepted stress testing tool, runs a prime number calculation as a stress test over multiple hours to determine stability.
> http://www.ocbase.com/]OCCT[/URL] - A stability testing tool with many different programs. Uses a prime number test for the CPU and a Linpack-based test for the memory. It also tests GPUs with a Furmark-style test, and the power supply with a combination of the above.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/366/Super_PI_Mod_v1.5.html]SuperPi Mod V1.5[/URL] - Great tool for testing memory stability (at 32M setting). This single-threaded benchmark calculates the value of Pi to millions of digits.
> 
> *Performance testing tools*
> 
> 
> http://www.primatelabs.ca/geekbench/]GeekBench[/URL] - well known tool that tests CPU performance and memory bandwidth with a number of quick tests
> http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview.php]MaxxMEM²[/URL] - Memory bandiwdth and latency testing tool
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/366/Super_PI_Mod_v1.5.html]SuperPi Mod V1.5[/URL] - This tool also responds fairly well to changes in clock speed and memory. Notice that due to code optimizations it is not to be used for cross-platform comparisons.
> 
> Other Information
> 
> 
> If you are not on the members list, you may add yourself by visiting https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHhGeXNUYWdPRkhvYU4ycjRVRk5iTXc6MQ]this link[/URL].
> If a change would like to be made in your membership information (i.e. from future owner to current owner), PM me (http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=110167]xd_1771[/URL]) so I can change your information in the spreadsheet.
> Feel free to PM me (http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=110167]xd_1771[/URL]) if there are any concerns about the thread, or if there are any improvements/additions you wish for me to make.
> For more information about all other Gigabyte AM3+ socket motherboards, *http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=11&p=2&v=26][CLICK HERE][/URL]*!


This is super late, but I got this board with a 4100 for cheap on eBay. Stays nice and chilly, thinking about snagging a Phenom II X4 since I see it has better performance, or should I grab something else?


----------

